# Der "Hurra, es ist ein grosses Paket angekommen" Thread - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## CarstenB (21. Oktober 2010)

hi, die situation kennen ja sicher viele von euch. endlich haelt der paketdienst vor dem haus und da ist sie, die lang erwartete kiste. heute war es bei mir mal wieder so weit und ich hab es mal im bild festgehalten....

da ist sie... hoffentlich ist das drin was ich erwarte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kam auch mal wieder was an, über das ich mich tierisch freue, weil ich es doch so verzweifelt gesucht habe. Passt jetzt wunderbar zum entsprechenden Pedal, das ich NOS in einem Fahrradladen abstauben konnte 








Danke an Micha (kadaverfleisch) fürs finden!! Und Dank auch an Benno (stahlinist) für die vielen hilfreichen Tips  

Gruß, Christof


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Oktober 2010)

Gerne Christof, der Versand war aber zügig aus dem Philland 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## cschrahe (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, Micha. Ruckzuck und das trotz Streik und keinen Sprit, stehenden Zügen und wartenden Flugzeugen. Ich hatte noch lange nicht mit dem Paket gerechnet. 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub da freut sich gerade jemand janz doll


----------



## cschrahe (23. Oktober 2010)

Oha, das glaub ich auch 
Weiß man inzwischen, welcher Hersteller?


----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2010)

sieht fuer mich ziemlich gekocht aus. aber genau weiss ich es nicht, gab's die so auch noch von anderen?


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Oktober 2010)

Hm, mit wem das gute Stück wohl verheiratet wird?!


----------



## cschrahe (23. Oktober 2010)

Was gekochtes wär der Hammer für Micha


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. Oktober 2010)

Carsten, super , da wird sich das FRO freuen 

Danke und Gruss,
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemini900 (28. Oktober 2010)

So, nach dem ich in den vergangenen 2 Wochen hier im Classicbasar sehr viel gesucht und gekauft habe, sind nun zu 95% alle Pakete da und der Aufbau kann beginnen.
Ich probiere beide Federgabeln mal aus.
Bilder gibts in meinem Album "ZASKAR 1992" 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34880

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mini.tom (28. Oktober 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Carsten, super , da wird sich das FRO freuen
> 
> Danke und Gruss,
> Micha



toll Micha - wirklich toll - freu mich für dich 
und 
ich könnt 
thanks
tom


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Oktober 2010)

Och Tom, du musst nicht 

, das wird schon 

.

Gruss
Micha

ps. ich habs mit fremdsmileys begriffen


----------



## mini.tom (29. Oktober 2010)

Danke Micha - ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf 
thanks
tom


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Oktober 2010)

Groß waren die Pakete nicht unbedingt. Gefreut habe ich mich dennoch sehr. Vielen Dank an die Verkäufer der Bauteile! Für die miese Qualität der Bilder bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Müsli mag ich sehr...





Das schaut aber auch lecker aus... 





Fein, da wird sich mein kleiner Falke freuen...





Ein schöner Vorbau hat sich auch gefunden...





Dieser löst erfreulicherweise das Gegenhalterproblem auf sehr elegante Art...






Und damit das Rocky Mountain nicht leer ausgeht...


----------



## oneschnark (2. November 2010)

Salsa...und ich freue mich



philippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (2. November 2010)

nur mist verkaufen die amis z.zt.!!!

de ronny


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. November 2010)

Aha !?



Gruß
Marco


----------



## argh (2. November 2010)

hä?


----------



## maxim-DD (2. November 2010)

nachdem ich den umwerfer entfernt hatte,







" ist beim transport passiert " 

alles klar!!!

de ronny

ruhig blut ronny, zumindest lauft was vernuenftigen bei den franzosen im radio "Benassi Bros - Every Single Day"


----------



## argh (2. November 2010)

ach so...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. November 2010)

Wer tut so nem KLEINen sowas an??? mit 110Nm angezogen? Das ist sehr sehr ärgerlich....


----------



## CarstenB (2. November 2010)

ich kauf schon lange kein klein mehr, von dem nicht ein foto vom sitzrohr ohne umwerfer zur verfuegung gestellt wird. ist doch bei vielen rahmen so - mal mehr, mal weniger schlimm.

hilft dir jetzt natuerlich auch nicht. kannst du noch was ueber paypal zurueck bekommen? item significantly not as described...


----------



## B4sT1 (3. November 2010)

Hab heute was ganz tolles bekommen:





Hat zwar paar Kratzer am Hinterbau und paar Abplatzer durch Steinschläge aber nichts dramatisches! 
Fehlt nur noch die Noleen-Gabel...  ...aber die sollte die Tage auch eintreffen!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2010)

Oh...ein Mantra!...nicht ganz klassisch - vor allem aus der Blech-Büchsen-Steuerrohr-Zeit - aber ich finds gut. Und zumindest das "Sitzrohr" kann man mit dem e-type nicht zerquetschen...BJ 2000? (hab jetzt nur den Schriftzug interpretiert...)


----------



## B4sT1 (3. November 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> zumindest das "Sitzrohr" kann man mit dem e-type nicht zerquetschen



Wenn ick paar Beiträge vor mir schaue bin ich echt dankbar dafür!!!




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...BJ 2000? (hab jetzt nur den Schriftzug interpretiert...)



Soll laut Verkäufer nen ´98 ... is aber zu 99% nen ´99.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2010)

B4sT1 schrieb:


> Soll laut Verkäufer nen ´98 ... is aber zu 99% nen ´99.



Ich würd sagen zu 100%  98 war noch der alte Schriftzug und Blastberry Chamäleon am "Comp". 99 hat der Kurs von Trek schon volle Früchte getragen und das Dosensteuerrohr Einzug gehalten sowie der neue Schriftzug. 
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1999&Brand=Klein&Model=Mantra+Comp&Type=bike

...und damit wärs besser, Du "verkrümelst" Dich damit zu den Youngtimern, bevor jemand richtig böse wird hier Einzig ein Mantra Pro mit MC2  ist hier gerade noch geduldet.....


----------



## hdamok (11. November 2010)

Frisch aus einer englischen Schmide in meine Hände


----------



## Koe (18. November 2010)

hallo,

bei mir ist die tage auch ein paket eingetroffen, sogar ein großes.






was sehen meine augen da für neumodisches zeug






puhhh, das sieht schon besser aus:







und graues edelmetall war auch noch im karton.






und davon ca. 1,7kg abzgl. der Lagerschalen:





daraufhin hab ich mir erstmal einen hiervon gegönnt. leider nicht der gleiche jahrgang wie der inhalt des paketes.





details zum inhalt des paketes gibt es bald an andere stelle in diesem forum.


gute nacht


stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (19. November 2010)

Ooooh ick bin gespannt, hab noch keine Ahnung was es sein könnte. Aber der Spruch auf der flasche ist cool und trifft mein Verständnis zu unserer Leidenschaft auf den Kopf.
Gruß kay


----------



## atzepenga (19. November 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ooooh ick bin gespannt, hab noch keine Ahnung was es sein könnte. Aber der Spruch auf der flasche ist cool und trifft mein Verständnis zu unserer Leidenschaft auf den Kopf.
> Gruß kay


 
Auf jeden Fall was Titaniges


----------



## Koe (19. November 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ooooh ick bin gespannt, hab noch keine Ahnung was es sein könnte.



 das war auch so gewollt, ein bißchen frühzeitiges adventskalender feeling erzeugen.schön oder?
wenn ich zeit habe am wochenende mache ich den passende thread dazu auf. für dieses projekt hat ich über die gabel nachgedacht.

gruß stefan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (19. November 2010)

Einige werden es bestimmt erkennen, welcher titanige Rahmen hat denn unter der rechten Kettenstrebe Aufnahmen für ein CCD?

Glückwunsch Stefan und viel Spass.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Koe (19. November 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Einige werden es bestimmt erkennen, welcher titanige Rahmen hat denn unter der rechten Kettenstrebe Aufnahmen für ein CCD?
> 
> Glückwunsch Stefan und viel Spass.
> 
> ...



danke micha und gut beobachtet.
die ganz schwach zu erkennenden decals im hintergrund der whiskeyflasche könnten auch noch ein hinweis sein.

gruß stefan


----------



## fredeckbert (19. November 2010)

»Satisfaction - no collection!«


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (19. November 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> danke micha und gut beobachtet.
> die ganz schwach zu erkennenden decals im hintergrund der whiskeyflasche könnten auch noch ein hinweis sein.
> 
> gruß stefan


 

Fat....
oder
phil.


----------



## zaskar-le (19. November 2010)

Glückwunsch, Stefan! 

Ich melde mich wegen der 2X,X-Stütze!


----------



## Koe (19. November 2010)

ihr seit echt gut. und habt verdammt nochmal recht.

yep es ist ein fat ti. und ich kann meine augen nicht mehr davon lassen. 
bilder kommen bald versprochen.


vielen dank für die glückwünsche.

gruß stefan


----------



## bonebreaker666 (19. November 2010)

Schön, daß es geklappt hat, freu mich für dich!
Bin schon gespannt auf den Aufbau...wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit deinem Neuzugang!

LG
Micha


----------



## mini.tom (19. November 2010)

Respekt Stefan 
Glückwunsch + einwenigNeid
liebe Grüße 
tom


----------



## zagato (19. November 2010)

hallo stefan,
oha, dann brauchst du ja dein merlin nicht mehr?!
bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. November 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Stefan!
> 
> Ich melde mich .......



Räusper Räusper chrm chrm, da war doch noch was?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Koe (20. November 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> Respekt Stefan
> Glückwunsch + einwenigNeid
> liebe Grüße
> tom




moin moin,
der neid ist unbegründet. hätte dir eh nicht gepasst.
bzw. davon möchte ich ein bild wenn du auf dem s ti sitzt.

gruß stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. November 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Stefan, ich freu mich auf den Fred 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## Koe (20. November 2010)

hallo,

der fred kommt versprochen. aber erstmal noch ein paar detailaufnahmen.

ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes wochenende.

gruß stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. November 2010)

Mach das weg Stefan  Ach man ist das schön


----------



## argh (20. November 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ach man ist das schön



Yes, und wie!


----------



## pago79 (20. November 2010)

Glückwunsch Stefan
dann warst du also der andere Interessent.....


Gruß
Lars


----------



## wtb_rider (20. November 2010)

und ick,...


----------



## pago79 (20. November 2010)

warum nur, hab ich mir des schon fast gedenkt...


----------



## bratfass (21. November 2010)

Wow! Passt ja wirklich wunderbar die Kombi blau und Ti !

Gruss

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (2. Dezember 2010)

Lenkgestänge

Danke an die Raleigh/Grove Connection
und an den Blumigen, dessen originelle Verpackung mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, war das Eigenbedarf oder gibt es da wirklich Bedarfsträger?





Gruß chowi


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Dezember 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> war das Eigenbedarf oder gibt es da wirklich Bedarfsträger?



Es freut mich sehr, dass Dir neben dem Lenker auch die Verpackung Freude bereitet. Ich muss allerdings leider gestehen, dass ich den Karton unlängst selbst als Verpackung für eine Teilelieferung erhalten habe. An dessen ehemaligem Inhalt hätte ich als Kind definitiv viel Spaß gehabt. Aus diesem Grund stimmte mich die Wiederverwendung des guten Stücks durchaus heiter...


----------



## maxim-DD (7. Dezember 2010)

gestern war ja nikolaus, das und süsses für den dickbauch hab ich bekommen:





was habt ihr bekommen?


----------



## Dynatechrider (7. Dezember 2010)

@ chowi

Das mit dem Fortek ist doch gern geschehen, hat halt nur etwas länger gedauert bis sich der Franzose nach Frankfurt verirrt hat, gibt halt nichts mehr in der Grove Fundgrube
Der Titanlenker ist übrigens ultrageil

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Dynatechrider (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wurde von einem englischen Nikolaus etwas über den Teich geschippert und ist bei einem nettten Nachbar - Forumsmitglied abgegeben worden.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795451]






[/URL
Keine Angst, es ist nichts wie es scheint





[/URL][/IMG]
Und nun des Rätsels Lösung, für mein nächstes Grove Projekt





[/URL][/IMG]

Vielen Dank an Mark und an ein nettes Forumsmitglied aus dem Heimatland der Dynatech Modelle


----------



## .jan (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie hat denn der Junge in den kleinen Karton gepasst?


----------



## zagato (8. Dezember 2010)

hallo wolfgang,
glückwunsch du glückspilz. sehr fein. die hätte ich auch gerne für mein blizzard gehabt. 
samstag wieder beim ziegenwirt?
gruß volkmar


----------



## Dynatechrider (8. Dezember 2010)

Das war der Flaschengeist, der mir die dringend benötigte Ritchey Logik fork in 1 Zoll mit 165 Schaft gebrachte und damit einen meiner Weihnachtswünsche erfüllt hat. Im Januar werde ich dann den hierfür bestimmten Rahmen abholen und dann kann es los gehen. Nur so viel es wird ein bike.


----------



## zagato (8. Dezember 2010)

hallo wolfgang,
ich habe da so einen verdacht!!! 
bis danne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Volkmar,

gute Idee, das war bestimmt Gedankenübertragung, ich habe schon mit Stefan und Fehli wegen Samstag gesprochen und wollte dies Morgen im Klassikertreffen Rhein-Main-Gebiet bekannt machen. Und ab 13:00 Uhr geht es dann rüber zum WM auf zwei Glühwein, je nach Wetter können wir auch eine kleine Runde drehen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (8. Dezember 2010)

Endlich ist mein Cook eingetroffen, sowie ein paar andere Teile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 Gabeln und 1 SnapOn Ratchet waren auch noch drin, passen aber nicht ins Bild 





Gruss
Micha


----------



## Koe (9. Dezember 2010)

heute aus uk eingetroffen. ich freu mich.





gute nacht


stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Dezember 2010)

boa neid,....


----------



## bratfass (9. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Reifen, waren mmn auch günstig - hab mir aber ein Paar IRC Mythos für 11£/St. ergattert - allerdings über einen Umweg (sithlord), da der Verkäufer nur inerhalb UK verkauft hat


----------



## chowi (9. Dezember 2010)

@Altfleischmicha

Fotos verraten viel, 
vor allem wenn man die Teile mit ins Bett nimmt!

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2010)

ein großes paket war es nicht eher ein großer brief. da drin waren schöne aufkleber von tomasius.

danke nochmal









jetzt im doppelpack


----------



## mini.tom (10. Dezember 2010)

alter Schwede was fährst du denn für Gänge  vorne Groß hinten Groß - na dann einen schönen Gruß an die Kettenblätter + Kassette + das arme Schaltwerk 
nihms bitte gelassen 
tom


----------



## GaryParker (10. Dezember 2010)

*E N D L I C H*


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

nicht in den schneeeeeee, da fängt er an zu rosten!
glückwunsch
gruss kay


----------



## maxim-DD (10. Dezember 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ein großes paket war es nicht eher ein großer brief. da drin waren schöne aufkleber von tomasius.
> 
> danke nochmal
> 
> ...



Erste Sahne  

fehlt jetzt nur noch gold, blau und grün 

de ronny


----------



## bratfass (10. Dezember 2010)

GaryParker schrieb:


> *E N D L I C H*



WOW - ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß ein FAT selbst in schlichtem schwarz so geil aussieht


----------



## mini.tom (10. Dezember 2010)

Jochen - herzlichen Glückwunsch 
ich freue mich ehrlich mit Dir das du ein so schönes Rahmenset in so kurzer Zeit dein Eigen nennen darfst.
Ach ich werde hier wieder täglich mehrfach reinschauen und mich an deinem Aufbau-Thread erfreuen.
Viel Spaß dabei 
LG 
tom


----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2010)

@mini-tom....das fahre ich so nicht. die steht nur so weils da grad am besten in radständer passt ohne daß das sw als endanschlag dienen muss.

@ronny....ja wenn ich mal das glück und geld dazu hab auf jedenfall. ich finde den rahmen einfach schick. aber erstmal muss ich mir ne hülse basteln damit die dämpfer nicht mehr auf der achse klappern.


----------



## pago79 (10. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch Jochen ging ja doch schneller als erwartet.
Freue mich schon auf deinen Aufbau...

Gruß
Lars
der hoffentlich auch irgendwann mal ein passendes Fat findet


----------



## stefan9113 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jochen,

wo Du das nur wieder her hast, schönes Teil und auch noch mit Gabel.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Jochen  Ich würde mich über einen Aufbau-Faden freuen 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## tomasius (10. Dezember 2010)

@divergent: Schön, dass die Decals passen.  Da habe ich das Purple ja fast getroffen.

Auf meine fette Chance warte ich auch noch. 

Tom


----------



## GaryParker (10. Dezember 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> nicht in den schneeeeeee, da fängt er an zu rosten!
> glückwunsch
> gruss kay


 
danke dir, ich habe ihn gleich wieder trocken gelegt. der vorbesitzer hat zum glück vorgesorgt und das sitzrohr mit wachs geflutet, deshalb ist da null rost drin. 




bratfass schrieb:


> WOW - ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß ein FAT selbst in schlichtem schwarz so geil aussieht


 
das pink auf schwarz reisst es am meisten raus. die anbauteile werden auch alle schwarz




mini.tom schrieb:


> Jochen - herzlichen Glückwunsch
> ich freue mich ehrlich mit Dir das du ein so schönes Rahmenset in so kurzer Zeit dein Eigen nennen darfst.
> Ach ich werde hier wieder täglich mehrfach reinschauen und mich an deinem Aufbau-Thread erfreuen.
> Viel Spaß dabei
> ...


 
vielen dank tom der aufbau dauert noch ein klein wenig, bis alle teil voll hier sind.




pago79 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Jochen ging ja doch schneller als erwartet.
> Freue mich schon auf deinen Aufbau...
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
danke dir lars, ging am schluss ratz fatz und der vertrag war perfekt. an dieser stelle nochmal ein riesen dank an jürgen



stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> wo Du das nur wieder her hast, schönes Teil und auch noch mit Gabel.
> 
> ...


 
danke stefan, es ist immer wieder schön, dass sich hier im forum die mitglieder gegenseitig helfen und dass man vorallem nicht (mehr) auf ein einzelnes mitglied angewiesen ist




SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Jochen  Ich würde mich über einen Aufbau-Faden freuen
> Grüsse Frank


 
danke dir frank, aufbaufaden gibts natürlich wieder. du siehst, dein syncros hat ein würdigen platzhalter gefunden


----------



## Al-Capone (10. Dezember 2010)

GaryParker schrieb:


> danke stefan, es ist immer wieder schön, dass sich hier im forum die mitglieder gegenseitig helfen und dass man vorallem nicht (mehr) auf ein einzelnes mitglied angewiesen ist





Aber dein letztes Bike ist das sicher nicht 
Bin gespannt wie es aussieht mit schwarzen Parts und was alles verbaut wird!

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## GaryParker (10. Dezember 2010)

denke, es wird ganz gut werden, hoffe ich zumindest mal.


----------



## chowi (10. Dezember 2010)

GaryParker schrieb:


> denke, es wird ganz gut werden, hoffe ich zumindest mal.



Das wird es sicher!

Ich hatte auch Kays Gedanken, als ich den Rahmen im Schnee sah...

Gruß chowi


----------



## pago79 (10. Dezember 2010)

mit relativ viel schwarz kommt ziemlich gut






Gruß
Lars


----------



## floating (10. Dezember 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Cook eingetroffen, sowie ein paar andere Teile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der links oben. was issn das für einer?

auf deine pn antworte ich später, das braucht etwas ruhe, aber vielen dank dafür.


----------



## newsboy (10. Dezember 2010)

stelle jetzt meine vorstellungen ein, was du mit den teilen im bett willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. Dezember 2010)

Bernd, da alles andere ganz offentsichtlich kein Cook ist, sollte links oben der Genannte liegen 

Ein Bett ist eine Ablage, egal ob für meinen Körper oder Biketeile 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## chowi (11. Dezember 2010)

Hach, ick freu mir...





Schaut bitte mal nach, ick brauch noch ne Zweite!
Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Dezember 2010)

hübsch,...


----------



## lebaron (11. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal die Ausbeute der letzten Paar Wochen:




Alles NOS.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Dezember 2010)

avid    die schönste und beste 


falls du mal ein bild von der anleitung einscannen könntest,wär ditt prima.


----------



## lebaron (11. Dezember 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> avid    die schönste und beste
> 
> 
> falls du mal ein bild von der anleitung einscannen könntest,wär ditt prima.



Ein Foto kann ich machen. Scannen geht leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sofiwo (14. Dezember 2010)

Heute ist ein großes, aber äußerlich doch unscheinbares Paket aus dem fernen Finnland eingetroffen. Die Spannung war groß.....





nach dem Öffnen kam dann der erfreuliche Inhalt zum Vorschein  





jetzt heißt es erst einmal den Rest zu sichten und das ein oder andere Teil auszutauschen und vielleicht ist es dann so hübsch geworden, daß ich es mal vorzeige....

Grüße nach Finnland....alles hat perfekt geklappt


----------



## oneschnark (15. Dezember 2010)

endlich da: Salsa "spezial" 



Philippe


----------



## Koe (15. Dezember 2010)

heute angekommen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön Stefan  Bei mir ist heute auch ne CQP eingetroffen, die braucht aber noch ein wenig Zuwendung 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## Koe (15. Dezember 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehr schön Stefan  Bei mir ist heute auch ne CQP eingetroffen, die braucht aber noch ein wenig Zuwendung
> Grüsse Frank




ich find sie auch zum . kommt ans fat.

die richtige zuneigung bekommt sie doch bei dir. soll deine ans merlin?

gruß stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin noch am Überlegen welches Rad sie zieren soll. An's Merlin kommt eine schwarze PBC


----------



## bratfass (16. Dezember 2010)

Sodele, bei mir war heut auch Bescherung 





Hab mich garnicht getraut aufzumachen:





Dann konnt ich aber doch nicht widerstehen 





Weitere Infos folgen

Gruss

Micha


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir sind heute auch mal wieder schöne Pedale angekommen. Sakae SR MP-131 von 1983 





Gruss
Micha


----------



## bratfass (16. Dezember 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Bei mir sind heute auch mal wieder schöne Pedale angekommen. Sakae SR MP-131 von 1983
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



Schickes BlingBling - bei mir sind ebenfalls Pedale eingetroffen - allerdings "nur" SunTour XCII - weiß jemand die Gewindegröße der Achskappen? Es fehlt nämlich eine. Oder hat vielleicht jemand eine über?


Gruss, Micha


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Dezember 2010)

oneschnark schrieb:


> endlich da: Salsa "spezial"
> 
> 
> 
> Philippe



ti?

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (16. Dezember 2010)

Salut Flo,
nein es ist ein vernickelter 1989 (?)
Philippe


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Dezember 2010)

... hrm, sieht etwas matter aus wie meiner







deshalb die ti frage. sehr sehr schön übrigens mit dem gelaserten?poliertem logo 

ciao
flo


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. Dezember 2010)

Flo, mach deine decals ab, dann sieht er auch so aus 

gruss
micha


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Dezember 2010)

fehlt nur noch der passende rahmen, siehe wanted section 
gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Dezember 2010)

...da hab ich heute auch was bekommen, auch bei mir fehlt nur der passende Rahmen...





Gruss
Micha


----------



## lebaron (18. Dezember 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch der passende rahmen, siehe wanted section
> gruss kay



Wirklich das einzige Teil aus dem hause syncros, dass ich toll finde. Nur dafuer lohnt schon der kommende Aufbau. Hoffentlich kommend.


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Dezember 2010)

hey basti, das geht mir ähnlich.
aber einen aufbau seh ick noch nicht,...naja ick werd die hoffnung nicht aufgeben. auf lange sicht werd ick mal noch nach revos ausschau halten, dann ist das rocky paket vollständig,...
gruss kay


----------



## Koe (18. Dezember 2010)

ihr macht mich fertig. beides sehr schöne gabeln.

und viel glück euch beiden bei eurer suche.

schönes wochenende.

gruß stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Dezember 2010)

Ach Kay, 
ich Richtung Rocky hab ich noch das liegen:





Ich hab auch mal angefangen das Teil wieder in den Werkszustand zu bringen:





Als Gabel war die vorgesehen:





Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (18. Dezember 2010)

Kleines Paket aber feiiiiiines Paket 













Aber erst nach getaner Arbeit 








... konnte ich es dann endlich an seinen finalen Bestimmungsort bringen 




Schönes Wochenende im Schnee wünscht, 
Christof


----------



## sofiwo (21. Dezember 2010)

Diesmal ein kleines "großes" Paket aus dem sonnigen Kalifornien













Der Inhalt verspricht genau die richtige Bastelbeschäftigung für lange Winterabende, aufdas die F4 wieder spielfrei wird.
Vonwegen es gibt nix mehr von AMP....kurze mailanfrage, am gleichen Tag Rückantwort bekommen, per Paypal bezahlt, am gleichen Tag erfolgte der Versand und 2 Wochen später wars Paket da


----------



## newsboy (21. Dezember 2010)

fairerhalber solltest du aber den absender auch unlesbar machen...


----------



## drangla (21. Dezember 2010)

@ sofiwo

kannst du mir mal bitte die Email Adresse nennen bei der ich die Teile anfragen kann. Denn auf meine letzte Mail über die AMP Homepage habe ich bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Und ich bräuchte doch den Rebuild Kit so dringend für meine F1.

Vielen Dank im voraus Gruß Mario

P.S. auch gern per PM


----------



## Gige (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich brauche sie auch.

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Dezember 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> fairerhalber solltest du aber den absender auch unlesbar machen...



Genau meine Gedanken, als ich das Bild gesehen habe , aber du warst schneller 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (21. Dezember 2010)

sofiwo schrieb:


> Diesmal ein kleines "großes" Paket aus dem sonnigen Kalifornien
> 
> Der Inhalt verspricht genau die richtige Bastelbeschäftigung für lange Winterabende, aufdas die F4 wieder spielfrei wird.
> Vonwegen es gibt nix mehr von AMP....kurze mailanfrage, am gleichen Tag Rückantwort bekommen, per Paypal bezahlt, am gleichen Tag erfolgte der Versand und 2 Wochen später wars Paket da



man hät ja auch ne sammelbestellung machen können,

hab hier auch noch 2 AMP leichen liegen!

ja so ist das halt in der heutigen gesellschaft.


----------



## sofiwo (21. Dezember 2010)

So, bevor das hier in die falsche Richtung läuft:

Der Absender meines Pakets ist schlicht der AMP-Customerservice.
Anderenfalls hätte ich natürlich den absender unkenntlich gemacht!!!!

Die Sammelbestellung hab ich allerdings verbummelt, tut mir leid...
allerdings habe ich die AMP-Adresse einigen von euch weitergegeben, da gibt es sicher die ein oder andere Möglichkeit zur Mitbestellung
Gruß Alex


----------



## Koe (21. Dezember 2010)

heute eingetroffen. die passenden reifen zu den alpha's, phil lager und griffe.

jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der conversion kit auf ahead für den king und dann kann der aufbau losgehen.

gruß stefan


----------



## mini.tom (21. Dezember 2010)

na toll du hast die Griffe schon 
wolltest du nicht durchrufen oder hatte ich die Mukke so laut 
thanks
tom


----------



## aal (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mich gestern sehr gefreut.





stuffsack...





Maschbau vom schönsten:





Danke Martin!

Ciao, Alexander


----------



## bratfass (22. Dezember 2010)

Absoluter Blitzversand in nur 2 tagen von UK:





Schlappe 505 Gramm


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Dezember 2010)

Schick ist sie ja, aber auch "fahrbar" ?


----------



## mini.tom (24. Dezember 2010)

bei uns kam der "Weihnachtsmann" heut in gelb und war ne Frau ohne Bart 
Hurra jetzt hab ich welche - ick freu mich 





euch allen frohe Weihnachten


----------



## bratfass (24. Dezember 2010)

Schnieke Tom - genau solche plus ein Paar XCII sibd bei mir auch eingeschlagen


Liebe Grüße von meinem iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chowi (24. Dezember 2010)

Micha,
das sind XC Pro in champagner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (24. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir war es auch, das Christkind. Den Rahmen hat es gebracht, aufbauen musste ich ihn allerdings selbst 
Laufräder sind nur geliehen, am Montag wird eingespeicht.
Es hat aber heute sogar schon für ne kleine Probefahrt gereicht 





Es ist noch ein weiteres großes Paket eingetroffen, die Bilder zeige ich morgen. Da bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig.

Gruß, Christof


----------



## bratfass (25. Dezember 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Micha,
> das sind XC Pro in champagner...



Hi,

ich weiß - daher ja auch:  solche UND ein Paar XCII Beartrap 

Gruss, Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schick Christof


----------



## cschrahe (25. Dezember 2010)

Danke schön,

macht mir auch richtig Spaß, das Rad 

Danke nochmal an Curve für das gute Angebot und den sicheren Versand 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Quen (25. Dezember 2010)

Zwar selbst abgeholt, aber auch "angekommen". Endlich! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (25. Dezember 2010)




----------



## maxim-DD (30. Dezember 2010)

lang hat es gedauert,

AMP F4 BLT , und die canti-schellen hat er auch noch gefunden.





nur die ungenaue angabe des schaftes ist jetzt das problem, 10 mm zu kurz , na ma schaun, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ne andere krone mit längerem schaft (195 mm)

de ronny


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Dezember 2010)

10mm? da wird steuersatz und vorbau tauschen bestimmt eher fruchten.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Januar 2011)

Da ist mir doch im alten Jahr am letzten Tag noch ein schönes Vögelchen zugeflogen...





...in meiner Grösse und neu für 15 Bucks, man kann doch noch Schnäppchen tätigen.

Viele Grüsse und ein gesundes 2011,
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (1. Januar 2011)




----------



## gtbiker (1. Januar 2011)

Oh, der Kay hat nen neuen Schlüpfer bekommen, cool 

Ein gutes und schönes neues Jahr euch Allen!


----------



## chowi (1. Januar 2011)

Oh kay, sieht schwer nach Riff-Raff aus...


...noch was Weihnachtliches aus der Post









Gruß chowi


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Januar 2011)

harrr...nochmehr litespeed.


----------



## stefan9113 (3. Januar 2011)




----------



## höhenangst (4. Januar 2011)

heut hab ich auch mal was bekommen , wenn auch eher klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (4. Januar 2011)

ich auch. supergenial, ein traum, mit sticker und anleitung. vielen vielen dank kai.

jetzt hab ich die qual der wahl cqp od. cook am fat.

gruß stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Januar 2011)

Oh, da hätte ich mich aber auch gefreut


----------



## Nader (4. Januar 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> heut hab ich auch mal was bekommen , wenn auch eher klein



kein Problem! hätte ich eine große für dich (aber mit silbenen Blätter )


----------



## bratfass (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,

zwar nur 3 kleine Päckchen, aber schöner Inhalt


----------



## Koe (8. Januar 2011)

gestern eingetroffen






euch allen ein schönes wochenende


gruß


stefan


----------



## DefektesKind (8. Januar 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> gestern eingetroffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein Paar transparente würd ich Dir auch gerne abnehmen.


----------



## Koe (13. Januar 2011)

nicht groß, sondern klein und fein.

ringle twister für die sattelstütze:


----------



## cschrahe (14. Januar 2011)

Ist ein Blick auf den Inhalt vergönnt ?


----------



## argh (14. Januar 2011)

Na los Stefan- zeig uns bitte, was in dem Paket war!


----------



## Al-Capone (14. Januar 2011)

ich denke mal was schwarzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (14. Januar 2011)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> ich denke mal was schwarzes



Achsooooo!!! , na dann is' ja alles klar  

 Kiste AUF, Kiste AUF


----------



## freebee (14. Januar 2011)

Hurra ein Paket ist endlich da





Das ich das endlich Sagen kann...hab schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2011)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Al-Capone schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich denke mal was schwarzes
> ...



Könnte das des Rätsels Lösung sein?


----------



## Dynatechrider (17. Januar 2011)

Heute sind die letzten Teile für die Fertigstellung meines ersten Winterprojetes an gekommen.





Wenn Ihr mehr sehen wollt schaut Euch in den nächsten Tagen den Raleigh Treffpunkt an.


----------



## uschibert (27. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,


letztendlich ist bei mir diese Woche auch ein Paket angekommen. Allerdings nicht herkömmlich mittels Postbote, sondern eher konspirativ. Es wurde mir zu dunkler Stunde von einem Typen mit dunkler Lederjacke unter einem noch dunkleren S-Bahnbogen in der Bundeshauptstadt übergeben.

Der Inhalt war jedoch sehr erfreulich!!! Seht selbst.

Gruß!


----------



## argh (28. Januar 2011)

hui... sehr schön!


----------



## newsboy (28. Januar 2011)

cool, ne rollercam version. aber superlight müsste sie für mich nicht sein.


----------



## stefan9113 (28. Januar 2011)

Hi alle,

Entschuldigung, ich habs gerade erst gelesen, habs glatt vergessen,  das und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten waren da drin ...





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Koe (28. Januar 2011)

hallo,

das kam heute bei mir an. ich freu mich schon auf den kleberduft der beim zusammenbauen durch den raum schweben wird.









uuuupppsss, falsche forum erwischt.



















der inhalt zählt. anhand des schriftzuges nehme ich an, das ist eine stütze neueren datums . kann die jemand zeitlich einordnen?
Vielen Dank.





gruß


stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Januar 2011)

Ab 98 oder 99.
Grüsse Frank


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Januar 2011)

nicht gross, aber klein und grove, man weiss ja nie, was noch so kommt 





Syncros Spider (standard) und Cook Bros (standard und kompakt), die wo ein Spiderarm hinter dem Kurbelarm verschwindet, sind dort noch neu vorhanden.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Februar 2011)

Zählen auch Pakete vom Elektriker? 





Jetzt noch ein wenig putzen, und schon strahlt das Wohnzimmer in neuem Glanz.
Nochmals danke an meinen Vorredner und toffel, auch wenn Ihr Euch wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr erinnern könnt...

Ich freue mich.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Februar 2011)

Scharf! Aber da müsste ich mein Wohnzimmer wohl in den Keller verlagern... Oder hängst du das ins Fenster? Da wüsste ich zumindest, wo ich klingeln muss, wenn ich mal wieder in B bin.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Februar 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Zählen auch Pakete vom Elektriker?


Nein, die zählen nicht und sind unverzüglich an mich weiterzuleiten! 


Damits nicht ganz ot wird und weils gerade so schön thematisch reinpasst, kam auch vor kurzem.


----------



## cleiende (1. Februar 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Zählen auch Pakete vom Elektriker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Neid ist mit Dir.
Das nenne ich Toleranz. Wenn ich sowas im Wohnzimmer aufhängen würde wäre massiv Alarm im Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Februar 2011)

Na endlich Christian, wie lange ist das jetzt her? Dachte schon, du hast es vergessen!
Bis Sonntag noch Urlaub 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## BjoernS (3. Februar 2011)

...frisch vom Eloxator...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Februar 2011)

Warum ist denn das so matt, hast Du vorher alles gestrahlt?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Februar 2011)

Meine I-Beam sieht nach dem Eloxieren so aus:


----------



## BjoernS (3. Februar 2011)

...nönöö, net gestrahlt - wollte den "TarnkappenBomberMattSchwarzLook" gerne so haben - mal was anneres...


----------



## hendr1k (3. Februar 2011)

Das Mattschwarz ist genial.

die andere Kurbel gefällt mir auch ..


----------



## BjoernS (3. Februar 2011)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Das Mattschwarz ist genial.
> 
> die andere Kurbel gefällt mir auch ..


 
...sollten Grafton SpeedStix sein...der ein oder andere meint auch, es seien PBC / TopLine...kein Plan...i bleib bei Graftons


----------



## Triple F (3. Februar 2011)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> Entschuldigung, ich habs gerade erst gelesen, habs glatt vergessen,  das und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten waren da drin ...
> bis dann ...
> ...



Stefan, die Bremsen am Ibis sind aber nicht zufällig das gleiche Modell wie die "Identify me!"-Brakes aus meiner Mail an Dich?

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## hendr1k (3. Februar 2011)

ok. ich meinte nur die beiden I-Beam

ich suche auch eine I-Beam zum humanen Preis

wollte nur sagen, daß das der Kollege genau richtig gemacht hat. wunderschön.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Februar 2011)

BjoernS schrieb:


> ...sollten Grafton SpeedStix sein...der ein oder andere meint auch, es seien PBC / TopLine...kein Plan...i bleib bei Graftons



Die Rückseite der Pedalaugen ist bei den Speedstix rund und bei PBC flach abgefräst. Die Speedstix werden von ein Stahlschraube zusammengehalten, die PBC von einer Titanschraube bei der der Kopf überdreht wurde 

Bei Deinen hat jemand ein Loch ins Pedalauge gebohrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (5. Februar 2011)

BjoernS schrieb:


> ...frisch vom Eloxator...



WOW!! Sehen echt geil aus  Bin gespannt auf die Live-Show morgen...



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Rückseite der Pedalaugen ist bei den Speedstix rund und bei PBC flach abgefräst. Die Speedstix werden von ein Stahlschraube zusammengehalten, die PBC von einer Titanschraube bei der der Kopf überdreht wurde
> 
> Bei Deinen hat jemand ein Loch ins Pedalauge gebohrt



Ich hab den Unterschied mit dem Abfräsen am Pedalauge und das mit dem Bohrloch leider nicht verstanden


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Februar 2011)

Gut, dann eben mit Bildern 

Das Pedalauge ist weder bei Grafton noch bei PBC durchbohrt, und ich denke wenn das halten würde hätten sie das ab Werk bestimmt gemacht um noch das eine oder ander Gramm einzusparen 

Auf diesem Bild sieht man die Rückseite der Pedalaugen, links die PBC rechts die Grafton. Grafton ist also schön rund und die PBC abgefräst:





Befestigung des Spiders bei PBC via Titanschraube welcher nach der Montage der Kopfabgedreht wurde um "Bastler" abzuhalten. Bei Grafton sitzt hier eine Stahlinbusschraube  :

Grafton:





PBC:





Sorry für die miesen Bilder


----------



## MKAB (5. Februar 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sorry für die miesen Bilder



Ganz und gar nicht mies! So habe ich es jetzt verstanden, Danke 

Die PBC ist also schöner anzusehen aber schwierig, wenn man den Zahnkranz wechseln muss.

Im Netz bzw. in anderen Foren (z.B. retrobike) habe ich häufiger durchbohrte Pedalaugen gesehen.
Ich dachte, das muss so, aber dein Argument macht natürlich Sinn...


----------



## oneschnark (6. Februar 2011)

Salut,
alte und ...neu (T-Shirt)



Philippe


----------



## Koe (6. Februar 2011)

hi phil,

zeig mal bitte noch das dunkel shirt.

gruß


stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2011)

bei mir kam freitag was äußerst schönes an.


----------



## chowi (6. Februar 2011)

Bridgestone, gepulvert?
Gruß chowi


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## oneschnark (6. Februar 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> hi phil,
> 
> zeig mal bitte noch das dunkel shirt.
> 
> ...


 




bis bald

Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (6. Februar 2011)

vielen dank,

das finde ich richtig cool. konnte ich im dunkeln nicht so richtig erkennen.


gruß


stefan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Februar 2011)

Sehr geil


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2011)

chowi schrieb:


> Bridgestone, gepulvert?
> Gruß chowi



jep. aber bald nichmehr.


----------



## höhenangst (8. Februar 2011)

hatte heute auch ein Paket, nach nur einem Tag Laufzeit


----------



## epic2006 (11. Februar 2011)

Die letzten Teile für das Xizang, nu is fertig.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GaryParker (11. Februar 2011)

hi gerrit,

freut mich, dass du nun alles beisammen hast. 

glückwunsch und immer viel spass mit dem XiZang.

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (11. Februar 2011)

den hab ich! Achsen sind montiert, Gewichtsersparnis 30,8g. Den Grammpreis will ich gar nicht ausrechnen.

Bis denn...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (11. Februar 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> hatte heute auch ein Paket, nach nur einem Tag Laufzeit



Sehr Schick! 
Is das der ausser Bucht? Hatte auch nen Auge drauf, aber verpennt.
Lass mal dann Fotos sehen wenn Du ihn aufbaust.


----------



## schranzjuenger (12. Februar 2011)

So groß war das Paket zwar nicht.... eine Syncros Pro Post NOS strait from London erreichte mich die Tage.  Ich freue mich tierisch drüber, denn die Stütze hat den eher seltenen Durchmesser 26,8mm, ist schwarz, NOS und gab's obendrein zum Schnäppchenpreis. Passt wie Ar*** auf Eimer, oder besser auf den The EDGE Neuaufbau.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Februar 2011)

Nachdem mir meine Frau Gestern mitteilte das ein großen Paket für mich ankam, konnte ich es kaum erwarten heute nach hause zu kommen



gut verpackt



Kam ein Traum herraus



Ein 92´Alpinestars Alpine Xross
Wusste gar nicht, das Alpinestars Ritchey Ausfallenden hatte, ist aber auch egall


----------



## Lamima (17. Februar 2011)

@GT-Sassy:

Sehr hübsch! Aber mit den Ausfallenden hat AS das wohl nach Lust und Laune gemacht - das rote Cromega von mir hat zumindest keine Ritcheys, und ist ja auch '92...


----------



## chowi (18. Februar 2011)

Nabend allerseits,
ick freu ma wie Bolle!!!

Erst krieje ick von Jensi ne gesuchte Nabe fürs 24" meiner Tochter
und abends zu Hause königliche Post vonne Insel...





Für mich einer der schönsten Sättel überhaupt!!!
Gruß und Prost chowi


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Februar 2011)

@gt-sassy, ich würd ja fast behaupten, dass alpinestars da außer haus hat fertigen lassen. peugeot hat doch bspw mal was mit sehr ähnlicher rahmenform gebaut.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade im 92 Alpinestars Katalog geschaut, es wurden beim Xross LX tatsächlich Ritchey Ausfallenden verbaut


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Februar 2011)

Ein eher kleines Paket aus UK. Der Inhalt war mal wieder eine Erleuchtung. Time Capsule ...


----------



## epic2006 (19. Februar 2011)

Die Tage kam ein eher kleines Paket:



von dem Material kann ich irgendwie nicht genug bekommen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (19. Februar 2011)

Da kannste Dich ja mit dem Zeitungsjungen zusammen tun...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Februar 2011)

Na eh er Ashok einholt muss der Postman schon noch ein paar mal klingeln


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Februar 2011)

ick versteh immer nur postmann??!







gruss kay


----------



## kingmoe (19. Februar 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick versteh immer nur postmann??!
> 
> ...
> 
> gruss kay



Hach ja...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Februar 2011)

Mein Objektiv hat am Freitag ein nicht ganz so hübscher UPS-Mitarbeiter gebracht


----------



## farao (19. Februar 2011)

Und wenn ich das so sehe, setze ich wohl grundsätzlich auf den falschen Paketdienst 

gruß
farao


----------



## gtbiker (19. Februar 2011)

Frank, was den für eins wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Februar 2011)

Ein 8mm Fisheye für APS-C Sensor


----------



## gtbiker (19. Februar 2011)

Ah ja, da bin ich mal auf erste Bilder gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Februar 2011)

Und ich erst  Ist halt komplett manuell, also nicht ganz ohne. Ne Fernbediehnung für die Cam gab's auch gleich noch. Vielleicht klappt's dann auch mal mit Actionpics 

Hier mal ein kleiner Schnappschuss  absolut nicht Gallerietauglich


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2011)

Den Postmann möchte ich gar nicht einholen, dafür fehlt der Platz und die Toleranz der Regierung, da bleib ich lieber bei Kleinteilen. 
Und wieso darf ich eigentlich keine Räder in mein/unser Wohnzimmer hängen? Ich find das ungerecht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Februar 2011)

Das meiste Zeug befindet sich ja dann doch ausserhalb der Wohnung


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Februar 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ein 8mm Fisheye für APS-C Sensor


Was ist das denn für eins? Wallimex 8/ 3,5? Das steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste.
Ich bin gespannt.
Gruß Kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Februar 2011)

Genau das Kay,
ich hab's aber als Samyang beim freundlichen Polen über Ebay ( "FOTOTIP.pl") bestellt, zur Zeit 239 
Grüsse Frank

PS: Ich wollt's auch schon lange haben


----------



## newsboy (21. Februar 2011)

ich muss auch wieder mal was bestellen... *einfachdasrichtigepaketauspacken*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Februar 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> beim freundlichen Polen



Mit Gehäusen handelt der gute Mann nicht, oder? Gibt es diesbezüglich zufällig ebenfalls einen Tipp?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung Volker, einfach mal auf die Homepage schauen  Suchst Du etwas bestimmtes?


----------



## argh (21. Februar 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ein 8mm Fisheye für APS-C Sensor




Rrrrr... sehr fein.

Und das Testbild ist auch schön!


----------



## höhenangst (21. Februar 2011)

heute gings rund


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Februar 2011)

Tune


----------



## gtbiker (21. Februar 2011)

Diese Cantis stehen definitiv auch in meiner Wunschliste recht weit oben, solche schönen Teile! 
Heute kam bei mir auch was von Tune, aber was viel kleineres.


----------



## chowi (21. Februar 2011)

Thomas, könntest du mal bitte die Tune Querzugträger in Einzelteilen ablichten?

Ist doch ne Scheibe, ne Kettenblattschraube und ne Speiche oder?

Gruß chowi

P.S.: Bei mir gabs heute eigentlich Youngtimer von `97,
aber für mich ein echtes Stück Zeitgeschichte!!!


----------



## S-BEND (21. Februar 2011)

Gruß


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Februar 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Suchst Du etwas bestimmtes?



Wenn ich das so genau wüsste. Die Fotohändler hier im Freiburger Raum sind eine absolute Katastrophe...


----------



## höhenangst (21. Februar 2011)

@s-bend andere schauen auf die Teile , aber jedem das seine 
@chowi   ich mach morgen mal ein Bildchen der Einzelteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (21. Februar 2011)

Gute Makroaufnahmen muss man voll und ganz auskosten 

Gruß


----------



## höhenangst (22. Februar 2011)

Respekt  

hier mal das Bild vom "Querzug" in Teilen


----------



## chowi (22. Februar 2011)

Danke Thomas, wie ich mir dachte.
Lediglich die KB-Mutter hat nen Sechskant,
der Uli hat schon coole Ideen...
Gruß chowi


----------



## euphras (22. Februar 2011)

chowi schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, wie ich mir dachte.
> Lediglich die KB-Mutter hat nen Sechskant,
> der Uli hat schon coole Ideen...
> Gruß chowi



Ob das aber auch funktionell ist, daran hätte ich so meine leisen Zweifel, schließlich ist der Speichennippel ja wohl nicht gekontert, wenn ich das Funktionsprinzip richtig verinnerlicht habe...

987 rocks...


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Februar 2011)

locktite?


----------



## euphras (22. Februar 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> locktite?



OK, ok, ok, hast ja Recht.


----------



## höhenangst (22. Februar 2011)

bei meinen anderen die ich verbaut hab , ist der Nippel nicht abgedreht , kann sich aber auch nicht im Cantiarm verdrehen , da der Arm nur so breit geschlitzt ist wie ein 2 mm Speichennippel (und da reinfällt )


----------



## gibihm (24. Februar 2011)

Hach ja, wollte ich immer schon haben...

Seriennummer A1850, sollte ein 1995er sein, ungefahrener jungfräulicher Zustand


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Februar 2011)

glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (24. Februar 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> Hach ja, wollte ich immer schon haben...
> 
> Seriennummer A1850, sollte ein 1995er sein, ungefahrener jungfräulicher Zustand




ist doch der aus dem bikemarkt oder?der vorher bei ebay drin war und wohl zu "billig" wegging.stand dann wieder im bikemarkt.


----------



## gibihm (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, von einem schweizer Forumsmitglied. Übrigens ein ausgesprochen netter Kontakt!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Februar 2011)

Bei mir kam das, alles NOS bis auf die Felgen, nur bei den SW's ist wohl etwas schiefgelaufen, die sind nicht ganz so mein Sammelbereich. Es könnte also einen Klein Quantum Aufbaufaden geben  Nee lieber nicht, sonst gibt's hier Haue


----------



## höhenangst (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Frank , 
ein neues 600 Sw habe ich noch da, falls Interesse besteht melde dich 






das Bild ist nur zur Veranschaulichung und gehört nicht zum Faden


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Februar 2011)

Oh Danke, 
das kann passieren, ich hab ja zwei 600er Projekte  Du brauchst nicht zufällig eins der nossigen XT SW's im Tausch?
Grüsse Frank


----------



## höhenangst (25. Februar 2011)

heute ist Weihnachten und Silvester auf einen Tag gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (25. Februar 2011)

Wow, war bestimmt nicht billig 

Gruß


----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Aber bis auf die Kurbeln absolut neu

Sogar die Sttze in 30,0

Das macht eben den Unterschied

Schönes WE

Holzwurm


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

Die Bremsen sind wirklich schön...


----------



## uschibert (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, sehr schöne Teile. Solche Kurbeln würde ich auch gern nochmal haben. Allein schon wegen der Kettenblätter, die so gut wie nicht zu finden sind bzw. nicht angeboten werden.

Wo kommen die denn ran, die Teilchen?

Gruß!


----------



## höhenangst (25. Februar 2011)

an einen Italiener  , war hier schon mal zu sehen


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

Das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## höhenangst (25. Februar 2011)

wir werden sehn 

gruss Thomas


----------



## uschibert (25. Februar 2011)

Cool, sieht bestimmt stylisch aus!


----------



## chowi (25. Februar 2011)

Thomas, dein Glück, das der so "klein" war,
allein die Gabel ein Traum!!!!
Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (26. Februar 2011)

Edelmetall aus FFM!





Danke an die Beteiligten!!!
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (26. Februar 2011)

*??? darf ich bitte auch mal ??? 

ickfreuwieneSau 





Danke Christian 

sorry für das schlechte Bild - war die Aufregung 

tom*​


----------



## GaryParker (26. Februar 2011)

mini.tom schrieb:


> war die Aufregung





die bei diesem schmuckstück allerdings mehr als berechtigt ist 

herzlichen glückwunsch tom
du hast nicht zuviel versprochen


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen Thomas,

_________ Schöööne Post ...  _________

Zwei Fans gratulieren ...




​
Viel Freude damit &
liebe Grüsse zu Dir & Deinen Liebsten 

Max


----------



## Ianus (27. Februar 2011)

chowi schrieb:


> Edelmetall aus FFM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Weissgold??


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. Februar 2011)

Titanös


----------



## Christi (27. Februar 2011)

Da ist er ja, der breezer! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, Tom!


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2011)

Das kam Gestern (noch mal DANKE)



und heute die zwei


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. März 2011)

Das kam heute bei mir an aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten!

So langsam bekomme ich die Campa für das TRIMBLE komplett.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. März 2011)

Heute kam das



damit ich die Stilecht bewegen kann



@ maxim-DD, danke für den Tip, fällt zum Glück sehr klein aus, passt somit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamima (12. März 2011)

@GT-Sassy:

Wo hast du DAS denn aufgetrieben? Und gibt da noch mehr ?


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. März 2011)

Ebay Frankreich, war ein Tip von einen netten User


----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2011)

Guter Tag:


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. März 2011)

Bei mir auch Tewje. Heute ist endlich mein Kettenstrebenschutz fürs Merlin angekommen, stilecht und passend.





Gruss
Micha


----------



## gtbiker (23. März 2011)

einwandfrei


----------



## Sascha31 (23. März 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ebay Frankreich, war ein Tip von einen netten User



Wo gibts denn diese Tippppps 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (24. März 2011)

Hi,

da sieht man mal, was man aus einem roten h2o in NOS/NIB machen kann, wenn man doof ist und aus Portugal kommt:






Gruss, Micha


----------



## .jan (24. März 2011)

Ach Du Scheiß.e.


----------



## Koe (24. März 2011)

micha mein beileid. ich hoffe da lässt sich noch was richten.

gruß

stefan


----------



## euphras (24. März 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> micha mein beileid. ich hoffe da lässt sich noch was richten.
> 
> gruß
> 
> stefan



Glaube ich bei Alu leider nicht. Alu kann man ziemlich genau einmal biegen, dann bricht es. 

Ärgerliche Sache! Wie war das Teil denn verpackt?


----------



## Splatter666 (24. März 2011)

Moin!


```
Wie war das Teil denn verpackt?
```

Sieht man doch, der Umschlag liegt doch drunter....

Ciao, Splat


----------



## uschibert (24. März 2011)

Mein Beileid!

Wahrscheinlich vom Kurierpferd (siehe Umschlag) gefallen, und danach ist das Vieh noch draufgetreten!?


----------



## bratfass (24. März 2011)

uschibert schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich vom Kurierpferd (siehe Umschlag) gefallen, und danach ist das Vieh noch draufgetreten!?



Naja, wenn man so ein Teil nichtmal in einem Karton, sonder nur in einem Luftpoksterumschlag quer durch Europa schickt, ist davon auszugehen, dass sowas nicht schadlos passiert 


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## bratfass (24. März 2011)

Ich habs aber wider Erwarten und dank eines PTFE Rundmaterials im richtigen Durchmesser (etwas groesser als eine Trinkflasche), eines Kunststoffhammers mit neuen Einsaetzen und viel Fingerspitzengefuehl wieder so hinbekommen, dass man weder eine Materialverformung noch eine Farbbeschaedigung sehen kann.


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2011)

Vielleicht hat's auch der Postman durch den Schlitz gehämmert  In jedem Falle saudämlich vom Absender


----------



## bratfass (25. März 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat's auch der Postman durch den Schlitz gehämmert  In jedem Falle saudämlich vom Absender



Ne - der freundliche Postmann hat mir den Umschlag, nebst einigen anderen persönlich übergeben, da Einschreiben - haette ich natuerlich den Inhalt erahnt - haetts wahrscheinlich auch nichts genuetzt, da die Post ja nichts fuer die Verpackungsretard des Versenders kann - der mir jetzt eine partielle Rueckerstattung geleistet hat - also alles wieder gut, ein nicht gaanz makelloser h2o zu einem sehr guten Preis - man erahnt wirklich nur bei akribischer Suche etwas und auch nur bei nicht montiertem Zustand


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (25. März 2011)

hallöle,

kam zwar über die letzten paar Wochen verteilt, aber trotzdem freu ich mich über den ganzen Krempel 

Da wären:

eine neue Klingel 





...eine Turnstange





...Sitzgestell





...nossige X517er in 32° UND farblich passend zur 950er 





So, und wo kommt der meiste Kram davon ran? Na an das gute Stück hier unten!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (25. März 2011)

ohne Worte...





...wobei Phil uns jetzt bestimmt was von Bill Grove erzählen wird. Damals....

Gruss
Micha


----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ohne Worte...
> 
> ...wobei Phil uns jetzt bestimmt was von Bill Grove erzählen wird. Damals....
> 
> ...



Ah, der heilige Gral der Trittflächen! Dafür kann man schon mal den Bausparvertrag auflösen... Geile Teile.


----------



## expresso'93 (26. März 2011)

Heute kam ein schöner Umschlag


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2011)

bei mir gabs auch was zum restaurieren:


----------



## sebse (31. März 2011)

sehr geil - bitte in ein ancillotti einbauen


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2011)

dafür müsste man aber ein ancillotti in passender größe haben. die gabel kommt in was anderes rein. aber zuerst muss die hier gangbar gemacht werden da schaft zu kurz, obere brücke wurde abgesägt und ich will nen is2000 adapter vorne dran da die bremse auch defekt ist.

mal sehen was die edelziege mir schreiben kann bezüglich meines vorhabens. wär ja schön wenns klappt


----------



## cleiende (31. März 2011)

Also das Ding gehört 100% in ein Ancilotti! Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne ist es ja auch von denen. Oder in den blauen Pullshock-Bomber den Du hast, ist fast ein Ancilotti.

Ancilotti verbinde ich immer mit Mopeds (80ern), ein Mitschüler hatte eine gelbe Ancilotti.


----------



## sebse (31. März 2011)

richtig - ist eine ancillotti

http://www.ancillotti.com/story.htm

übrigens doppel L und T - und der pullshock passt doch für den anfang ganz gut

grüsse sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (31. März 2011)

ja aber der pullshock is mirn bissel zu groß. wenn mir jemand sowas in kleiner besorgt dann kein problem. zur not tausche ich auch. aktuell ist sie für nen anderen rahmen gedacht


----------



## Ben Sarotti (31. März 2011)

So, endlich ist die fettarme Milch angekommen.
Ich hab mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf ein Paket gefreut.





Glück gehabt, war doch keine Milch.






Endlich kommt eine Baustelle ein Stückchen voran. Ich hoffe die Gabel wird sich an folgendem Rahmen wohlfühlen:


----------



## hendr1k (1. April 2011)

diese komische Federgabel hab ich noch nie gesehen - mein erster Gedanke war Simson SR1 oder Schwalbe


----------



## Guru (1. April 2011)

hendr1k schrieb:


> diese komische Federgabel hab ich noch nie gesehen - mein erster Gedanke war Simson SR1 oder Schwalbe




Hahaha, da musste ich auch dran denken. Muss nachher mal zur Garage runter... Ob die wohl auch so derbe bei Sprüngen nachschwingt?


----------



## bratfass (1. April 2011)

Hi,

war zwar nicht alles in einem Paket, aber in der letzten Zeit eingetrudelt:





Gruss, Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2011)

Persönlich übernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (4. April 2011)

Nicht im Paket gekommen, sondern selbst im Kofferraum überführt... 





Ach ja, ein ganzes Rad hing auch noch dran. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## gtbiker (4. April 2011)

Das Gleiss


----------



## ClassicLine (5. April 2011)

Sonntag in der Bucht gekauft und morgen müsste es kommen






leider musste ich die Fotos und Verkäuferangaben aufgrund Urheberechten streichen. :-(
hoffentlich kommt das Packet morgen


----------



## höhenangst (5. April 2011)

oh Respekt , ein Storm Trikot zum Schnäppchenpreis


----------



## ClassicLine (5. April 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> oh Respekt , ein Storm Trikot zum Schnäppchenpreis



hey, jetzt ist die überraschung vorbei bis morgen

aber die 14 sekunden zwischen letzter Aktualisierung bis zumGebotsende war schon schnell


----------



## aggressor2 (6. April 2011)

kleines paket, kleiner inhalt, große freude.
jetz neu mit nur 32löchern.






in ne araya rm-20 eingebunden, wird sich das vr zu unten gezeigtem hinterrad dazugeselln und mein dropbarbridgestone in zukunft ohne kettenspanner umherrollen lassen.


----------



## zagato (6. April 2011)

....hat mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## bertel (6. April 2011)

Schöne Gabel


----------



## zagato (6. April 2011)

..und schnell mal zusammengebastelt.


----------



## pago79 (6. April 2011)

sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus....
Indian Orange paßt prima zum ARC.
Mit dem türkis elox nicht übertreiben und eher mal nen silbernen Atac draufstecken.
Laufräder sind ja wohl nur Platzhalter.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (6. April 2011)

hallo lars, 
guter tip. ich bin eh kein freund von zu bundische sachen. indian orange ist der hammer. aber da ist der riß am sattelrohr. das wird noch ne größere sache. vb und gabel kommen natürlich in weiß.
gruß volkmar


----------



## whoa (6. April 2011)




----------



## stefan9113 (7. April 2011)

... guckst Du, mach ne Schelle oben hin, die mußt Du etwas anpassen und das wars ...





hält bombenfest


----------



## GaryParker (7. April 2011)

hallo volkmar,

sehr schönes rahmenset. gefällt mir. 
schade nur wegen des risses. aber die lösung von stefan ist sehr vernünftig und hält wie er ja schon sagt "bombenfest".


hier mal eine kleine inspiration bei evtl. auftretenden farbfragen: 

(geklaut  von einem sehr netten forumsmitglied)





grüße jochen


----------



## Guru (7. April 2011)

Tolles Orange - bei Jochen UND Zagato. Aber diese blauen Elox-Teile haben mir schon in den 90ern nicht gefallen und tun es jetzt auch nicht.

Der Ringlé bei Jochen ist ....


----------



## thordis (7. April 2011)

bitte seht es mir nach, es ist kein classic bike, aber es mutet sehr klassisch an!


----------



## Koe (7. April 2011)

whoa schrieb:


>



moin,

bitte kläre einen unwissenden auf. was genau ist das auf dem bild?

gruß

stefan


----------



## Koe (7. April 2011)

thordis schrieb:


> bitte seht es mir nach, es ist kein classic bike, aber es mutet sehr klassisch an!



ein voodoo? mehr bilder bitte.

gruß

stefan


----------



## thordis (7. April 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> ein voodoo? mehr bilder bitte.
> 
> gruß
> 
> stefan



jawollja, stefan! in meinem album sind noch ein paar close-ups...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bitte kläre einen unwissenden auf. was genau ist das auf dem bild?
> 
> ...



sieht irgendwie danach aus: ....nur in grün...oder?

http://philwood.com/store/page41.html


----------



## whoa (7. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie danach aus: ....nur in grün...oder?
> 
> http://philwood.com/store/page41.html



Genau das ist es und es wird mich am Wochenende hoffentlich dazu in die Lage versetzen meinen Hotrods ein funktionierendes Innenlager zu basteln.


----------



## Koe (7. April 2011)

thordis schrieb:


> jawollja, stefan! in meinem album sind noch ein paar close-ups...



sehr schön, viel spaß damit. mir gefallen die voodoo rahmen ausgesprochen gut.

das yo in deinem album ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. ein traum.


gruß

stefan


@holgi und whoa


vielen dank, so ganz grob kann ich mir jetzt denken was es ist (ist fürs innenlager oder?).
leider ist mein englisch grotten schlecht, aber das passt schon.


----------



## zagato (7. April 2011)

danke gary p. und stefan. 
super tip. genauso mach ich's, weil die farbe und substanz einfach noch zu schön ist kommt i.m. kein neulack in frage.
..... die farbkombi dürfte aber sehr selten sein stefan


----------



## euphras (7. April 2011)

Outboard bearings - sind das diese hässlichen außen an dem Innenlagerrohr liegenden Lager? Nicht sehr klassisch...


----------



## Lamima (7. April 2011)

Zwei kleine Päckchen waren es heute bei mir...jetzt frage ich mich nur, wie ich die Cleats an die Schuhe bekomme...vermutlich muss ich unten diesen gelben Bereich abschneiden...und was erwartet mich dahinter?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2011)

meist erwartet einen da eine harte Sohle. Erinnert mich an meine ersten Shimano-Schuhe. Auch mit Schnürung und Klettverschluss drüber. Von innen kann man dann diese Platte mit den 4 Löchern einlegen und dann die Cleats darin verschrauben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren damals sogar Aufkleber dabei, die man über die Platte kleben sollte, um es wieder dicht zu machen. Dann die Einlegesohle wieder drüber...

Vorsicht beim Hantieren mit dem Teppichmesser. Das weiß ich noch, dass man da leicht abgerutscht ist...Diese Zwischensohle war wirklich sehr hart....Es sollte eigentlich eine Linie erkennbar sein, der man entlangschneiden muss...oder nicht? 

Beim Shimano war damals alles grau an der Sohle, farblich war da nichts abgesetzt....


----------



## whoa (7. April 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Outboard bearings - sind das diese hässlichen außen an dem Innenlagerrohr liegenden Lager? Nicht sehr klassisch...



Für nicht sehr klassische Bullseye und Grove Innovations Kurbeln.  Wahrlich hässlich. Ein GT, Trek, Scott, Giant, usw. würd ich damit nicht verschandeln, keine Angst.


----------



## ClassicLine (7. April 2011)

heute mittag eingedrudelt, leider passt mir kein M


----------



## Koe (7. April 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> heute mittag eingedrudelt, leider passt mir kein M



bevors im schrank vergammelt, mir würde gr. m sicher passen.

gruß


stefan


----------



## ClassicLine (7. April 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> bevors im schrank vergammelt, mir würde gr. m sicher passen.
> 
> gruß
> 
> ...



ok wir reden mal drüber wenn ichs endlich mal schaffen tue mich von ost nach südhessen zu eurem treffen zu bewegen


----------



## Levi Strauss (9. April 2011)

das sind die pumpen welche von WTB damals modifiziert wurden um dann in die sattelstütze zu passen ... bissl basteln is also angesagt


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. April 2011)

...so gross war es jetzt nicht, aber in dem Zustand eher selten.






Gruss
Micha


----------



## euphras (13. April 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...so gross war es jetzt nicht, aber in dem Zustand eher selten.
> Gruss
> Micha



Weißt Du irgendwas bezüglich der ursprünglichen Verwendung? War das ein OEM Editionsmodell für einen bestimmten Hersteller? 

edit: wenn Du es enttütet hast, könntest Du ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus allen Richtungen machen?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. April 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Weißt Du irgendwas bezüglich der ursprünglichen Verwendung? War das ein OEM Editionsmodell für einen bestimmten Hersteller?
> 
> edit: wenn Du es enttütet hast, könntest Du ein paar Detailaufnahmen aus allen Richtungen machen?



Patrick, wieso wusste ich, dass du dich meldest 
Du darfst gerne den VK fragen, ob er dir Antworten zu deinen Fragen geben kann. Suntour Derailleur XC 9010

Sollte ich es enttüten, bekommst du deine Makros 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## euphras (13. April 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Patrick, wieso wusste ich, dass du dich meldest
> Du darfst gerne den VK fragen, ob er dir Antworten zu deinen Fragen geben kann.
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



Hmm, bin da nicht angemeldet, _ein_ Radforum reicht mir. 

Zwei Pakete sind bei mir jetzt im Anrollen, demnächst mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuckChorris (13. April 2011)

Bei mir ist auch etwas gelandet:

- Ein paar Schlappen für's Wicked




- Frühjahrsmode 2011



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Fix montiert und ausgeführt --> Thumbs up! 




Schönen Abend euch allen,
NuckChorris


----------



## wtb_rider (13. April 2011)

geilo!!!
könnte ich auch beides gebrauchen.
gruss kay


----------



## wtb_rider (14. April 2011)

das ist heute eingeflogen









aber als ich anfing das rad zu zerlegen, fand ich unter dem aufgeklebten chrom kettenstrebenschutz ernüchternedes mit em ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet hätte.
seht selbst.


















hmm da kommt eigentlich nur eine rückgabe in frage. noch hab ich niemenden erreicht.
bin gespannt was der verkäufer sagt.
gruss kay


----------



## S-BEND (14. April 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> bin gespannt was der verkäufer sagt.



Vermutlich :

Da waren keine Beulen, wenden sie sich an Hermes, Rad ist
ja versichert.

Gruß


----------



## euphras (14. April 2011)

Ach, du sch****, das sieht ja fast nach mutwilliger Beschädigung aus. Von der Kette oder vom Geländeeinsatz kann das ja wohl nicht stammen. Ich beneide Dich nicht um den Ärger....


----------



## wtb_rider (14. April 2011)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Vermutlich :
> 
> Da waren keine Beulen, wenden sie sich an Hermes, Rad ist
> ja versichert.
> ...



naja ich hab ja den kettenstrebenschutz noch der aus alu ist und da sind keine beulen dran. also kann man sich da nicht wirklich rausreden.
gruss kay


----------



## S-BEND (14. April 2011)

Sieht nach Kleinkindattacke aus 

Gruß


----------



## wtb_rider (14. April 2011)

die frage ist nu, zurück oder preislich drücken, aber so würde ich nicht mehr als 200 euro dafür ausgeben, 


gruss kay


----------



## thordis (14. April 2011)

das ist bitter, kay...
aber der verkäufer hat doch eine rücknahmeklausel in dem angebot drin.
da kann er sich zwar rausreden, aber faktisch spielt das überhaupt keine rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (14. April 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dieses Monster Fat schon einmal bei ebay drin war, allerdings von einem anderen Verkäufer. Ist aber bestimmt schon über 1 Jahr her. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, ob dort in der Beschreibung auf die Beulen hingewiesen wurde. Allerdings wurde der Zustand als eher deutlich gebraucht beschrieben.


----------



## divergent! (14. April 2011)

aber das rad wurde doch nicht so verschickt oder?


----------



## aggressor2 (14. April 2011)

mit der plane drüber? doch, bestimmt. so hab ich mein karakoram ja auch mal gekriegt.


----------



## wtb_rider (14. April 2011)

na hermes gerecht im beutel versendet, das ist so gang und gebe bei hermes.
gruss kay


----------



## divergent! (14. April 2011)

au man da würde ich das aber auch auf hermes schieben. aber auch der verkäufer gehört gekloppt. denken die leute nicht mit?

versenden geschirr bestimmt auch im polsterbrief


----------



## S-BEND (14. April 2011)

Das ist eine normale Hermesfahrradverpackung. Andere Dienstleister
verpacken auch so, z.B. DHL.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. April 2011)

das ist ne tüte und keine verpackung.

wenn die anderen das auch so machen bin ich sehr froh daß die meisten im forum bei sowas mitdenken und zur not zum radladen fahren und sich nen karton dann basteln.

stellt euch mal vor ihr habt was richitg edles und das kommt so an...autschn


----------



## mauricer (14. April 2011)

ich hatte was ähnliches mit meinem ersten Quantum Pro. Danach war etwas Gerede nötig, aber irgendwann hat er es dann zurückgenommen. Hast du mit Paypal bezahlt?


----------



## wtb_rider (14. April 2011)

jup, bin auch schon in kontakt. hab ihm 2 möglichkeiten aufgezählt, mal sehn was er sagt.
ich halt euch auf dem laufenden.
gruss kay


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. April 2011)

Urgs...


----------



## mauricer (14. April 2011)

aber ganz egal wann und durch wen das passiert - fahrräder und erst recht keine classic bikes gehören in tüten verschickt, oder? schlimm, wenn man sich nicht mal das bisschen mühe machen kann.


----------



## pago79 (14. April 2011)

Sehr ärgerlich Kay, die eine Beule von der Seite konnte man ja schon bei den ebay Bildern sehen.
Die unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz sind aber schon echt übel.
zumal des Alu-dingens auch noch recht jungfräulich aussah. Ein Schelm wer hier böses denkt.
Positiv für dich in diesem Fall, der Verkäufer ist Händler und kann sich somit nicht rausreden von wegen keine Ahnung von der Materie und so.
In meinen Augen ganz klar ein versteckter Mangel. 
Die Artikelbeschreibung: "guter, dem Alter entsprechender originaler Zustand, außer Sattel, Griffe, Hinterreifen, Cassette

leichte Lackstellen hier+da und im Oberrohr eine kaum sichtbare Delle, stammen eher vom Rumstehen als vom Fahren" ist auf jeden Fall alles andere als zutreffend. Es sei denn, es Stand eine laufende Hilti auf der Kettenstrebe rum

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kittie (14. April 2011)

Zum Thema Hermes und def. Räder kann ich auch was schreiben. Hab mir ein Titan MTB gekauft was auch einige arge Mängel hatte. Schadensmeldung an Hermes und gut. Wichtig war nur, dass man die "Reparatur" oder was auch immer in der Rechnung der Werkstatt stand mit zu Hermes schickt. Zack, Zack waren es 300,- für´n Satz neue Scheibenbremsen, die nach dem Transport nicht mehr zu gebrauchen waren. 
Hermes ist da sehr Kulant....sollten sie auch sein, wenn man solche Werte in ner Aldi-tüte versendet!


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. April 2011)

Kittie schrieb:


> sollten sie auch sein, wenn man solche Werte in ner Aldi-tüte versendet!



Ich mag Hermes nicht, aber da muss ich dann doch widersprechen. Jedem ist bekannt, worauf er sich da einlässt - sowohl dem Verkäufer als auch dem Käufer. Man kann ein Fahrrad auch anständig verpackt in zwei Kartons verschicken. Das ist nicht einmal teurer, aber natürlich aufwendiger. Diese Mühe muss man sich halt als Verkäufer machen oder als Käufer honorieren. 

In Kays Fall dürfte allerdings nicht von einem Transportschaden auszugehen sein. Dass die gezeigten Beschädigungen während des Aufenthalts in der Obhut des Götterboten entstanden sind, kann nach meinem Dafürhalten nach dem Betrachten der Bilder aus der Ferne ausgeschlossen werden. Da scheint vielmehr der Verkäufer ein charakterliches Problem zu haben.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. April 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Da scheint vielmehr der Verkäufer ein charakterliches Problem zu haben.




Eben. Wie kann man nur so dreist (oder doch dämlich?) sein. Man kann als Verkäufer doch davon ausgehen, dass sich das wohl kein Käufer gefallen lässt.....


----------



## wtb_rider (15. April 2011)

danke an alle 
das rad geht zurück. es tut ihm leid. ich denke das dieses rad auch nur in zahlung genommen wurde und er es tatsächlich nicht wusste. naja mag sein.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (15. April 2011)

Kaychen, glaubst du an den Weihnachtsmann?

Na egal, Hauptsache, du bist es wieder los, 
...wobei es ja schon im Sinne von Herrmann M. war...

Die Jabel liegt vor Ort bereit, allerdings nun erstmal ohne Zielobjekt, wa?

Gruß chowi

Kopf hoch, in deiner Größe findste ja schneller was...


----------



## S-BEND (15. April 2011)

Besser so.

Das ist ein Rahmen für jemanden mit viel Enthusiasmus.
Sandstrahlen, spachteln/schleifen, lackieren.... Den wieder
in Traumzustand zu versetzen ist natürlich möglich.
Wenn man weiß, was da geliefert wird und wenn der Preis 
stimmt wäre das ja auch okay.

Gruß


----------



## Nader (16. April 2011)

kam heute an 

..im klassischen Maß *26,6** x 425* (ja es gibt die wirklich ) 

Aber jetzt muss sie erstmal unter Schönheits-OP  (die Decals sind ebenfalls unterwegs) 









die Freude ist groß


----------



## HOLZWURM (16. April 2011)

Hallo

Heute ausgepackt und zusammnegesteckt.

Und es war ein gro0es Paket

Ich bin begeistert

Schönes WE

Holzwurm


----------



## euphras (16. April 2011)

Heute kamen gleich zwei Pakete:











Kassette hier aus dem Basar. Danke nochmal, Murat! 






Sehr schön erhaltene XCD-Schaltkombo aus der Bucht in der letzten Ausführung von 1990 mit unzerkratzten Logos. Leider ist es mit dem "technisch gut erhalten" beim SW nicht allzuweit her...  Aber das konnte mit Teilen aus der Wühlkiste schon korrigiert werden.


----------



## zaskar-le (16. April 2011)

...to be continued


----------



## .jan (16. April 2011)

Die Buddeln sind ja mal sehr geil!!


----------



## tokaido1992 (17. April 2011)

und schon ist es wieder in der Bucht..
aber mit dem Hinweis auf die Kettenstrebe.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de


----------



## tokaido1992 (17. April 2011)

Heute Nachmittag bei einem wirklich guten Bikekumpel gewesen und über die gute alte Zeit gequatscht. Da springt er auf und meint er ist gleich wieder da.
Kommt er nach zehn Minuten wieder und drückt mir eine Tüte in die Hand mit den Worten "ich fahre die eh nicht und bevor sie hier rumliegen nimm du sie".
ein Blick in die Tüte und die Freude war groß!

Danke nochmal Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. April 2011)

das ist aber mal ein schönes geschenk!


----------



## bighit_fsr (20. April 2011)

geschenkt war heute für mich auch die Fahrt zum Zollamt.
Dort hätte ich einen 1 1/8" Answer A-tac 135mm mit rise abholen können.

Ging aber nicht, der Vollschmöck aus Amiland hat mir einen in 1 1/4 eingepackt. Leider keine Verwechslung, sondern vermessen.

F**K!

der hannes


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. April 2011)

Heute ist ein Überlebenspaket aus dem Schwarzwald für Mensch und Rad angekommen , danke Christof!





Gruss
Micha

Ob sich wohl der  Schlitten vom Weihnachtsmann rentiert?


----------



## mauricer (21. April 2011)

hmm...lecker Lyoner......das weckt Heimatgefühle in mir.


----------



## felixdelrio (21. April 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Heute ist ein Überlebenspaket aus dem Schwarzwald für Mensch und Rad angekommen



Ganz früher hat man uns ja ne Menge Pakete geschickt. Dann haben wir immer vom Westen in den Osten Pakete geschickt. Ist es jetzt wieder soweit, daß wir West-Berliner wieder Pakete bekommen müssen? 

Micha, ansonsten müssen wir beide mal zur "Senatsreserve". Da jibts ooch Wurscht und so Pökelfleisch. Sag Bescheid!

Besorgt,
Andreas


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2011)

ja ihr bekommt jetzt rotkäppchen sekt, halloren kugeln und knusperflocken von uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (21. April 2011)

und so ne olle flasche steht auch noch in bern rum. die musst du aber selber holen.


----------



## zaskar-le (21. April 2011)

Heute, in Berlin:







Das liest sich doch schonmal ziemlich gut!















Aber, den habe ich doch schon* ... 







Dann kam der Moment, auf den ich jetzt schon so viele Jahre warte:







Zusammen dann so: 






Vor ein paar Tagen, ich schlenderte nichtsahnend im IBC herum, empfing ich spätabends eine PN, die mich ziemlich aus den Schuhen gehauen hat. Ich habe eigentlich gar nicht überlegt, sondern gleich geantwortet. Die Zeit zwischen den PNs bin ich wie ein Tiger im Käfig durch die Wohnung getappst. Als dann die entscheidende PN kam, war ich einfach nur glücklich.

Ein 1993er GT Bravado LE in "team scream" kennt Ihr ja schon, das Kunststück ist eher, die passende Gabel aufzutreiben. Nur ganz selten wird man, meist auf internationaler Ebene, daran erinnert, dass es diese Gabel wirklich gegeben hat. In 1993 gab es das Rahmenset entweder mit besagter Gabel oder eben schon mit Mag21. Im aufkommenden Federgabelwahn wurde der Rahmen dann wohl auch sehr überwiegend mit Federgabel ausgeliefert, entsprechend ist das heute angekommene Paket für mich wie ein Sechser im Lotto.

Auf dieses Fahrgefühl freue ich mich seit Jahren - ein riesiges Dankeschön in die Schweiz!

Viele Grüße
Christian 

*aber nicht neu und ungefahren!


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2011)

das ist eines der wenigen gtr rahmensets/lackierungen welches mich wirklich noch richtig böse reizt.

sehr geil!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. April 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> und so ne olle flasche* steht auch noch in bern rum. die musst du aber selber holen.



*meinst du dich? Im Moment sitzt du ja mehr, als das du stehst 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Heute, in Berlin:



....ich dachte im ersten Moment es kommt was Pinkes mit Punkten zum Vorschein. Wie war das Konzert gestern?

Gruss
Micha

Beantwortet die große Kerze die Frage der kleinen Kerze, ob Durchzug gefährlich  sei, mit den Worten: 'Davon kannst du ausgehen?'


----------



## zaskar-le (21. April 2011)

Micha, was meinst Du? 

Nee, das stellt Euch dann die neue Eignerin selbst vor... 


Großartig war's!


----------



## wtb_rider (21. April 2011)

sehr schön christian, den würd iock auch nehmen.
und ausserdem doppelt hält besser.
gruss kay


----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2011)

der heilige gral teil eins und zwei haben den weg zu mir gefunden,....









ein teil fehlt noch bevor der himmel seine tore wieder schliessen kann.
aber das ist auch bald auf dem weg,...

gut man könnte auch 






aber wer will das schon 

gruss kay


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. April 2011)

Schöner Wagen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. April 2011)

Kay  , du denkst an mich, gell.

Gruss
Micha

noch eins für die Uschi:
Dürfen Zwerge auf dem Riesenrad mitfahren?


----------



## Levi Strauss (28. April 2011)

das sieht ja mal ganz nett aus für'n anfang  wird ein phoenix ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (28. April 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Zusammen dann so:



Boooahhh, ich gratuliere zu dem wunderschönen Rahmenset. In 16" ist das Ding echt schwer in Scream Lackierung zu bekommen (ich suche). 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Aufbau!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. April 2011)

Das ist doch von "versus" oder?! 


versus schrieb:


> es ist dann auch mal gut mit dem geschwurbel - mehr bilder posten! meine güte...
> 
> um die bildrate zu erhöhen hier mal mein schätzchen, dass ich gestern ziemlich sicher verkauft habe und im moment anfange es zu bereuen:



Schönes Rahmenset. Glückwunsch.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. April 2011)

Danke für die netten Glückwünsche! Ja, war Volkers Bravado 
Ich wollte ihn kataloggetreu aufbauen, vieles habe ich auch schon hier.

Arzu, in 16" habe ich noch nie einen mit Originalgabel gesehen. Aber mit Geduld und Spucke...

Schöne Grüße
Christian


----------



## euphras (28. April 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


>



Gerade erst gesehen; hat der Rahmen kein Schaltungsauge?!


----------



## zaskar-le (28. April 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen; hat der Rahmen kein Schaltungsauge?!



NOS in der Tüte, muss ich noch ranschrauben. Bei GT sind die austauschbar.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2011)

gehört in ein bravado nich die gabel mit den horizontalen ausfallenden? wie hieß die noch gleich? irgendwas mit 3d? oder gabs die nur bis 92?


----------



## Beaufighter (28. April 2011)

Oh Christian, da fehlt auch noch der Rahmen in Scream Lackierung in 16", nicht nur die Gabel! Aber wie gemeint: mit Geduld und Spucke wirds irgendwann. Als Ersatz ist ein gelbes Bravado LE aber vor paar Tagen bei mir eingetroffen halt ohne Geschrei aber dafür mit viel Freude.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> gehört in ein bravado nich die gabel mit den horizontalen ausfallenden? wie hieß die noch gleich? irgendwas mit 3d? oder gabs die nur bis 92?



3d und 2x4 war tatsächlich nur bis 1992, ab 1993 dann für die höherwertigeren die Bologna lite, ansonsten die Bologna. 3d und 2x4 hatten einen verstellbaren Vorlauf, die Bolognas dann nicht mehr.

Arzu, toll!


----------



## Beaufighter (28. April 2011)

Ok, also vor paar Tagen bei mir eingetroffen





und habe festgestellt dass ich doch ein sonniges Gemüt bei den vielen gelb hab 





Ach ja, ich brauch noch ne passende gelbe GT Gabel dafür!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> 3d und 2x4 war tatsächlich nur bis 1992, ab 1993 dann für die höherwertigeren die Bologna lite, ansonsten die Bologna. 3d und 2x4 hatten einen verstellbaren Vorlauf, die Bolognas dann nicht mehr.



ok. gibts nen optischen unterschied zwischen bologna und bologna lite?


----------



## whoa (28. April 2011)




----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2011)

das ist eigentlich ne schöne sache, ich kann mich nur mit den dicken nasen nicht anfreunden, ansonsten ist der sattel das leichteste was ich je in den händen gehalten habe. abgesehen von dem neumodischen plastekrempel.
gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (28. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ok. gibts nen optischen unterschied zwischen bologna und bologna lite?



Nein, leider nicht. Ist echt ein Problem. Da hilft nur die Waage. Ganz grob: alles unter 900 Gramm sollte eine lite sein.


----------



## whoa (29. April 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich ne schöne sache, ich kann mich nur mit den dicken nasen nicht anfreunden, ansonsten ist der sattel das leichteste was ich je in den händen gehalten habe. abgesehen von dem neumodischen plastekrempel.
> gruss kay


Geschmackssache wie so vieles. Für mich war der Flite immer DER Sattel schlechthin, bis ich mal auf dem Prolong gesessen habe. Ich finde den Sattel wunderschön, gerade auch wegen der Nase. Prolong Ti & Logic Ti > Flite


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Ist echt ein Problem. Da hilft nur die Waage. Ganz grob: alles unter 900 Gramm sollte eine lite sein.



hab ich mir gedacht. danke



whoa schrieb:


> Geschmackssache wie so vieles. Für mich war der Flite immer DER Sattel schlechthin, bis ich mal auf dem Prolong gesessen habe. Ich finde den Sattel wunderschön, gerade auch wegen der Nase. Prolong Ti & Logic Ti > Flite



wieviel wiegt denn so ein speiseeis sofa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (29. April 2011)

Im Mittel 228g 

Gibt leichtere aber über Sitzkomfort kann man tagelang diskutieren. Am besten mal ausprobieren. Der Sattel war bis zum Auftauchen als Restposten bei eBay im Neustand so gut wie nicht mehr aufzutreiben. Und wenn doch dann mehr als 100 EUR. SO freuen sich die Prolong Freakz wieder.


----------



## Koe (29. April 2011)

whoa schrieb:


>



ich hab auch nochmal zugeschlagen, aber meine kommen nicht bei.

gruß

stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2011)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Im Mittel 228g
> 
> Gibt leichtere aber über Sitzkomfort kann man tagelang diskutieren. Am besten mal ausprobieren. Der Sattel war bis zum Auftauchen als Restposten bei eBay im Neustand so gut wie nicht mehr aufzutreiben. Und wenn doch dann mehr als 100 EUR. SO freuen sich die Prolong Freakz wieder.



also so leicht is das nich. 
da lob ich mir den bontrager ti mit knapp unter 200g


----------



## newsboy (29. April 2011)

ich konnte auch noch welche sichern...


----------



## Koe (29. April 2011)

die braunen sind auch sehr schön. leider hat er davon keine mehr bei ebay online.

gruß


stefan


----------



## versus (30. April 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Heute, in Berlin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey christian

endlich komme ich mal dazu hier nachzuschauen. dachte mir ja schon, dass ich das set hier finden würde 

das da oben zu lesen freut mich sehr und bestätigt mir, dass man seltenes nicht bei ebay verkloppen sollte, auch wenn man ein paar euros mehr bekommen könnte. 

es viel mir nicht ganz leicht das team scream zu verkaufen, aber ich musste mir eingestehen, dass ich es nie adäquat aufgebaut hätte und vermutlich auch nicht viel damit gefahren wäre. in der gegend hier hat man auch auf noch so hübschen classic- bikes nicht wirklich spass. 

ich wünsche dir viel spass damit und bin gespannt auf den aufbau 


p.s. ich habe gerade die neueste interpretation von gts triple triangle an der angel. mal sehen obs was wird


----------



## versus (30. April 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das ist doch von "versus" oder?!
> 
> Schönes Rahmenset. Glückwunsch.



ein weiteres mal kopfschütteln 

vor ein paar tagen hast du noch ganz andere töne gespuckt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299044&page=96


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. April 2011)

Hach, schick Christian 

Bei mir kam auch ne Kleinigkeit


----------



## gtbiker (30. April 2011)

Du hast dir das Buch doch nur wegen dem Titelbild gekauft! 
Schönes WE!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. April 2011)

Stimmt Tewje, ich mail Dir heute Abend mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (30. April 2011)

Klasse, Franky! Die beiden Exemplare habe ich auch. Von der Kampfmaschine ist aber leider nur noch 1 Foto drin ...


----------



## NuckChorris (4. Mai 2011)

Heute ist ein kleines Paket gekommen:




Soweit nix Ungewöhliches... aaaaaber die Verpackung hat am Postschalter doch für Amüsement gesorgt:




Der Inhalt dann wieder eher unspektakulär - Prost zusammen!


----------



## Koe (4. Mai 2011)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Der Inhalt dann wieder eher unspektakulär - Prost zusammen!



prost, das gute tannenzäpfle. hab ich auch gerade vor mir stehen.


----------



## mini.tom (4. Mai 2011)

Dx Daumis mit Xt Schellen - auch nich schlecht 
lg
tom


----------



## MadProetchen (5. Mai 2011)

Ich sach nur ein Wort:"_Vielen Dank_!!"
(Horst Hrubesch)


----------



## mauricer (5. Mai 2011)

ich glaub, das ist mein erster beitrag in diesem fred....aber heute war auch ein schoener tag.







was da wohl drin ist?

ein NOS puzzleteil fuers Merlin (danke tom!)






ein ungeplanter kauf.






und die hoffnung, dass diese beiden irgendwann den richtigen partner (aus stahl) finden. sie sind soooo einsam.


----------



## Koe (5. Mai 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> ein ungeplanter kauf.
> 
> 
> und die hoffnung, dass diese beiden irgendwann den richtigen partner (aus stahl) finden. sie sind soooo einsam.



glückwunsch zu beidem. das mit dem stahl wird schon, nur geduld.


gruß

stefan


----------



## Raze (6. Mai 2011)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> Ich sach nur ein Wort:"_Vielen Dank_!!"
> (Horst Hrubesch)



Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie die tolle Überfläche des Rahmens zustande kommt? Ist das vernickelt?


Hat das schon einmal Jemand nachträglich machen lassen?

Danke für Eure Tipps

raze


----------



## MadProetchen (6. Mai 2011)

das würde mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (6. Mai 2011)

das teil von dem ich eigentlich dachte es dauert am laengsten....(danke pieter). top zustand!


----------



## Rennkram (7. Mai 2011)

Semiclassic aber egal.
Geht leider viel zu schnell kaputt.
Nach dem Teil habe ich lange gesucht


----------



## MKAB (12. Mai 2011)

Sooo, nach langem Warten (und noch längerem Haben-Will) ergab sich  letztens die Chance, endlich mal meinen Traumrahmen auch in meiner Größe  erwerben zu können. Der Deal wurde vermittelt, es folgte eine heftigste  Überziehung des Kontos und eine als ewig empfundene Zeit des Wartens,  Bangens, Hoffens, ob denn das Paket tatsächlich auch ankommen würde oder  man doch eher einen Anwalt im Bekanntenkreis suchen sollte... 
Doch die  Panik war völlig unbegründet! 

Nichtmal der Zoll pfuschte dazwischen und so kingelte es gestern an der Tür und mir wurde folgendes überreicht:




Kam von weit her zu mir:




Was ist drin? Ist alles drin? Ist es DAS...?




Da lugts schon verschlafen aus seinem weichen Transportpolster hervor:




Seiner schützenden Decke beraubt:




Erleichtert und wie im Wahn springt mir sofort ein Detail ins Auge:




Da ist es also endlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wo der Aufbau-Thread stattfinden soll...
Hier, im Classic-Forum, oder doch lieber drüben, bei den GT'lern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was meint ihr?


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Mai 2011)

MadProetchen schrieb:


>





Wie die Oberfläche entstanden ist, vermochte ich leider nie in Erfahrung zu bringen...


----------



## Koe (12. Mai 2011)

@mkab
glückwunsch.

na in beiden natürlich.

gruß


stefan


----------



## MadProetchen (12. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Wie die Oberfläche entstanden ist, vermochte ich leider nie in Erfahrung zu bringen...





ob es wohl sinn machen würde, zu dieser frage mal mit einem eigenen fred
licht ins dunkle bringen zu wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosstowie (12. Mai 2011)

Bullseye PRO ROUND........





schwarze Käfige sind auch noch da....

dürfte an einer schwarzen Bullseye Kurbel ganz nett kommen....


----------



## MKAB (12. Mai 2011)

Die Bullseyes sehen ja mal richtig geil aus!! 

Aber gehen die nicht nur auf BMX-Kurbeln?


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Mai 2011)

nä ist doch sicher 9/16 gewinde, das passt an alles was drei teilig ist. 1/2 darfst du nur kaufen bei einteilugen bmx kurbeln

gruss kay


----------



## Mosstowie (12. Mai 2011)

nee,Bullseye baut NUR 9/16".......


----------



## MKAB (13. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> nä ist doch sicher 9/16 gewinde...





Mosstowie schrieb:


> nee,Bullseye baut NUR 9/16".......



Ist doch schön, wieder was gelernt! 

Wirklich geile Teile - viel Spaß damit


----------



## shari (13. Mai 2011)

Gefunden...gesehen...und plötzlich stand es beim Zoll... 






Bald mehr!


----------



## Koe (13. Mai 2011)

guten morgen shari,

meinen glückwunsch, das ging ja flott oder?
ich freu mich schon auf weitere bilder.

dein bonti ist übrigens auch eine augenweide.

grüße aus ffm


stefan


----------



## mauricer (13. Mai 2011)

shari schrieb:


> Gefunden...gesehen...und plötzlich stand es beim Zoll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was haben wir denn hier? will auch wissen/sehen?


----------



## BjoernS (13. Mai 2011)

Happy GlüWü zum Xizang Maisda!!!!!


----------



## wtb_rider (13. Mai 2011)

bei mir war auch ein lang ersehntes objekt in der post.

das vorderrad hatte ich vor laaaanger zeit mal von henning bekommen.
danach machte ich mich auf die suche nach der dazugehörigen hr nabe.
die erste ist mir für 18 dollar durch die lappen gegangen .
aber ich dachte gut dann sind sie wenigstens nicht so teuer und wenn mal wieder eine kommt geb ich 25 und gut. aber puste kuchen. erstmal kam lange keine mehr und als es dann einmal soweit war wurde sie erheblich teurer. also wieder nichts, die nächste wurde noch teurer und ich dachte mir da mach ich nicht mit, zumal diese nabe lange nicht den kultcharakter wie die classic wtb naben besitzt.
doch nun war es endlich soweit, aus deutschland zu einem relativ normalen preis, ist sie endlich da:





einzig das die vr nabe 36 loch hat und die hr nur 32, mach mir die sache madig, aber damit kann ich zur not leben.
und leider ist der freilauf recht rau, aber ich hoffe dagegen kann ich was machen, mich würde nicht wundern wenn das ein normaler shimano ferilauf ist.

@bertel im vr ist übriegens eine 36° wtb speedmaster felge drin, die kannte ich bisher garnicht. vielleicht weisst du da ja mehr. falls jemand so eine in 32 loch wäre dies perfekt.

danke
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. Mai 2011)

Kay, das Bild ist sowas von goil, total künstlich, weiter so!
Wir sehen uns morgen, hab auch ne Überraschung für dich.
Gruss
Micha


----------



## Guru (14. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, ist zwar nicht klassisch, aber im YT gibts ja keinen so unterhaltsamen Thread...

Die Heuschrecke ist da!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Mai 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> Hmmm, ist zwar nicht klassisch, aber im YT gibts ja keinen so unterhaltsamen Thread...



coole Karre (gefällt einem YT-fan) 

Hättstes doch "drüben" aufgemacht...der "ich hab was Neues"-Thread (manchmal sind nämlich die Päckchen etwas kleiner und trotzdem faszinierend


----------



## Guru (14. Mai 2011)

KLEINere Pakete?


----------



## shari (14. Mai 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> meinen glückwunsch, das ging ja flott oder?
> ich freu mich schon auf weitere bilder



Hi Stefan! Flott im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Es war eine ganz schöne Hau-Ruck-Aktion. Aber es hat den langen Weg gut überstanden und strahlt im Wohnzimmer ganz wunderbar vor sich hin. Wir sammeln noch ein paar Teile und dann gibt es auch Bilder, versprochen!




Koe schrieb:


> dein bonti ist übrigens auch eine augenweide.



Vielen Dank, obwohl ich noch newbie bin, merke ich selbst, dass es ein ganz besonderes Rad ist. Leider dauert der Aufbau etwas länger als geplant, aber das wird schon. Und während ich diese Zeilen schreibe höre ich aus dem Nebenzimmer verzweifeltes Gefluche, ich glaube da versucht sich jemand an der Feineinstellung der Paul Stoplights 



mauricer schrieb:


> was haben wir denn hier? will auch wissen/sehen?



Ein frühes Werk aus Somerville. Bald mehr! Ich kann es selbst kaum erwarten


----------



## MKAB (15. Mai 2011)

@Koe & BjoernS:
Danke für die Glückwünsche!!

Den Aufbau-Thread dazu gibts übrigens ab jetzt hier


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Mai 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> KLEINere Pakete?



 Ich meinte in dem Fall aber wirklich die Abmessungen...und die dann zum Vorschein kommenden Bremshebel, Naben etc....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sind auch feine Sächelchen gekommen 

TechLite Hebelchen, waren mal rot eloxiert, wurden dann wohl schwarz lackiert um anschliessend grob abgeschliffen bei mir zu landen  :





Und eine Cook Kurbel im Tausch, guter Zustand  :





Nach einer Kleinen Überholung jetzt so:


----------



## msony (15. Mai 2011)

Schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Mai 2011)

Waren ja auch noch schick  Ich hab nur die Schriftzugreste ganz weggeschliffen und nochmal drüber poliert 
Hab nochmal Dank 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Mai 2011)

hey frank
such dir mal ein paar schönere gummis, die sehen ja fies aus. ansonsten top job.
gruss kay


----------



## msony (15. Mai 2011)

Kein Ding,deine I Beam schmücken erstmal mein Wohnzimmer mit noch 3 Sätzen.
Sind ja echt zu schade zum fahren.
Gruesse ausm Pott.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Mai 2011)

Ich probier die erstmal aus Kay, sollen ja technisch nicht gerade ein Highlight sein


----------



## gtbiker (21. Mai 2011)




----------



## höhenangst (22. Mai 2011)

nach so nem Schmilokbuch werde ich mich auch mal umtun, das fehlt mir noch

hab mich die Woche über ein Paket mit 2 Gabeln und "Zubehör"gefreut , sie brauchen nur noch etwas Liebe und Zuneigung 






sowie etwas zum anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (22. Mai 2011)

polierte Judy,  sabber


----------



## mkberlin (23. Mai 2011)

...der antike magura kalender ist echt super geil - wenn du den abtreten möchtest, dann bitte melden!


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2011)

Hab ich ja gerade erst bekommen  Es hat auch eigentlich noch nicht viel mit Fahrrädern zu tun, wohl aber ist es wertvolles Relikt einer Firma die wichtige Bereiche in der Radindustrie entscheidend mitbestimmt hat.  
Übrigens gibts ne kleine Geschichte dazu (so zu Wochenbeginn), Kurzfassung:
Das Teil liegt also jahrelang in einem Schaufenster in einem alten leergeräumten Laden in einem kleinen Dorf auf der Schwäbischen Alb, zwischen Stoßdämpfern und weiteren alten Autoersatzteilen. Vor ca 2 Jahren hab ich es dort zufällig liegen sehen. Seitdem bin ich einige Male daran vorbei gefahren und habe es aber nie geschafft die beiliegende Telefonnummer zu notieren, geschweige denn mal dort anzurufen. Der Laden ist ja schon seit vielen Jahren geschlossen und soll mitsamt Haus, Tankstelle und Garten verkauft werden (das große Sterben der Dörfer, ein Drama in unzähligen Akten). 
Vor kurzem also wieder dort unterwegs, zur Frönung der Kombination 2er Interessensgebiete, diesmal mit Handy bewaffnet und mit 10Minuten Zeitkontingent; Anruf. Mann, der selbstredend die Sache verwaltet, am Apparat, er muss zur Jagd und  hat leider keine Zeit. Also mit der Frau einen Treffpunkt, natürlich vor dem Laden, 2,5Stunden später ausgemacht und pünktlich erschienen. Kurzes nettes Gespräch über oben genannte Dramen und weitere Schwermütigkeiten, kurzer Griff in den Geldbeutel und eine nette Verabschiedung. Heimfahrt, 44km auf dem Tacho, ein Stück Erfahrung und offener Gedankenaustausch reicher. Danke.


----------



## MKAB (23. Mai 2011)

@gtbiker:
Nette Story, auch schön erzählt 

Ich finds immer geil, wenn sich mit solchen Dingen dann kleine
 Erinnerungen, Erfahrungen oder eben Geschichten verknüpfen lassen.
Bekomm da immer so ein Gefühl von Nostalgie-Anflug und das ergatterte
Teilchen wird mit etwas Leben gefüllt...


----------



## mkberlin (23. Mai 2011)

...sehe ich genauso, und das ding könnte mit sicherheit eine ganze menge geschichten der vergangenheit erzählen, wenn es fast 90 jahre alt ist, worauf auch das schriftbild deuten läßt.


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Mai 2011)

mkberlin schrieb:


> fast 90 jahre alt



Eher 60, oder? Trotzdem ein nettes Fundstück!


----------



## mkberlin (23. Mai 2011)

...hmmm, also frakturschrift war in den 50'igern nicht mehr so angesagt und die lenker und lenkerarmaturen gab es seit mitte der zwanziger.
da es sich meiner ansicht um ein klemmbrett handelt, ist das kalenderblatt das letzte mal 1951 ausgetauscht worden!? kann mich aber auch irren. bleibt auf jeden fall ein super stück!


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch super. Ist ein Klemmbrett aus 1951/52, also weitestgehend prävelosophischer Magenwirthischer Zeitspanne. Der doppelte Jahreskalender ist aufgeklebt und die Klemme wurde wohl zu Fixierung zeitgebezogener Notizen benutzt, also Termine wie Treffen verschiedenster Arten, Urlaube der Mitarbeiter etc. 
Mehr kann ich dazu jedoch auch nicht sagen.


----------



## mauricer (23. Mai 2011)

nix grosses, aber was schoenes (und neues)...







hier schon mal mit der titanstuetze.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Mai 2011)

hallo leute,

be mir ist heut etwas angekommen bei dem ich ums verrecken nicht gedacht hätte, das alles das dort rein passt was drin war.









aber mehr wird nicht verraten,...
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (26. Mai 2011)

Von mir nur ein sehr kleines Paket oder eher ein Umschlag:



für die nächsten ein/zwei Projekte sicherlich von Nutzen...


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> *aber mehr wird nicht verraten,...*



Kay, alter Schlawiner. Auspacken und verraten, hopp hopp...


----------



## mauricer (26. Mai 2011)

endlich schreitet mal ein mod ein....wir wollen es doch alle wissen!!!!


----------



## oneschnark (26. Mai 2011)

Es ist kein Merlin
Phil.


----------



## chowi (26. Mai 2011)

Entweder das Bike für den Nachwuchs oder ne Ziege vonner Insel?
Gruß chowi


----------



## Koe (26. Mai 2011)

ich verrat nix.

aber ein merlin ist es nicht, das stimmt.

gruß


stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Mai 2011)

was von steve potts wär kühl.


----------



## mauricer (26. Mai 2011)

in der tat. 

OT: ich hatte heute einen chat mit nem ami-sammler und der wunderte sich, dass die europäer sich meistens nach KLEIN, Fat Chance, Merlin usw. erkundigen, bzw. danach auf der Suche wären, aber die wirklichen Sammler in den USA diese eher als "production bikes" sehen und ihre Augen eher gen Potts, Ritchey, Salsa, Ibis, Breezer und Cunningham richten. 

wahrscheinlich nix neues für euch, ich wusste es aber bisher nicht, dass das da drüben so gesehen wird.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. Mai 2011)

Naja, eben aus der wirklich schönen Zeit bis 1990 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (26. Mai 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> ..., aber die wirklichen Sammler in den USA diese eher als "production bikes"....


herrlich... die wirklichen!
was sind zudem 90% von ritchey, "ibis", breezer...?


----------



## mauricer (26. Mai 2011)

wat wees ich. hab ihn ja nur zitiert und ich glaub auch nicht, dass das irgendwie despektierlich gemeint war.


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Mai 2011)

naja da war doch schon etwas richtiges dabei
kleiner tipp





vielleicht kommt es mit zum sonntäglichen ausritt mit den boys die vom basar noch über sind.
gruss kay


----------



## .jan (26. Mai 2011)

Also, dass eine Herde Ziegen und die Steilwand in das Paket passen, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Respekt!!


----------



## euphras (26. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn in den ganzen Paketen, Kay? Das sieht ja nach vorgezogenen Weihnachten aus!


----------



## mkberlin (27. Mai 2011)

...also wenn ich mir nicht gerade das video ( [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9k76OxzfA&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªLO STAMBECCO..... alla ricerca "disperata" di sali mineraliâ¬â[/nomedia] ) und andere artikel dazu angesehen hÃ¤tte, dann hÃ¤tte ich das mit den goats fÃ¼r ein fake gehalten - man lernt nie aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> kleiner tipp



Demnach müsste sich eine Herde Dam Goats in dem Karton versteckt halten?!


----------



## Onegear (28. Mai 2011)

Auch nur ein kleines Paket, aber trotzdem schööööön (leicht) ! 

Danke an Matze010!





Real X-Levers mit Aluschrauben nachgewogene 113g (Stahl 119g)


----------



## mkberlin (28. Mai 2011)

...sehr schön - ich habe heute auch 2 real gesehen, und war ganz irretiert, das da srp kettenblatt schrauben verbaut waren. fand ich aber total cool.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Mai 2011)

Onegear schrieb:


> Real X-Levers mit Aluschrauben nachgewogene 113g (Stahl 119g)



das würde bedeuten wenn ich bei einer kurbel (mit 5 löchern) die stahl-kettenblattschrauben durch alu-kettenblattschrauben ersetzen möchte, komme ich auf eine ersparnis von nur 18 gramm?


----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2011)

Ja, zwischen 17 und 23g idR bei 5x(Hülse+Schraube), vor wenigen Stunden erst wieder gemacht und nachgewogen. Beim kleinen KB kannste dann nochmal paar Gramm holen, da ist aber eher Vorsicht angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Beim kleinen KB kannste dann nochmal paar Gramm holen, da ist aber eher Vorsicht angesagt.



vorsicht? warum?


----------



## euphras (28. Mai 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ja, zwischen 17 und 23g idR bei 5x(Hülse+Schraube), vor wenigen Stunden erst wieder gemacht und nachgewogen. Beim kleinen KB kannste dann nochmal paar Gramm holen, da ist aber eher Vorsicht angesagt.



Sind das denn KBS aus "nur" Alu? Ich habe vor Jahren mal als "Alu-KBS" bezeichnete Teile von Shimano gekauft, da war die innere Hülse aus Stahl..


----------



## hendr1k (29. Mai 2011)

Leute !
Das sind doch schöne leichte Bremshebel - kann man sich doch drüber freuen.
ok. normale Tech-Lite sind leichter - aber was solls


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Mai 2011)

hier ist auch was angekommen, bzw. auf dem Basar erworben:





obwohl die Felgen und der Obed schon schön sind, ist doch das Vinyl das wesentlich seltenere Stück, weltweit nur 2000 mal. der Obed ist für meinen Sohn, gestern in letzter Minute aus dem Auto gezogen, bevor er wieder nach Hause gefahren wäre.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte schon fragen Micha, der Obed passt zeitlich ja gar nicht in Dein Beuteschema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (1. Juni 2011)

Hurra, hurra, hurra!!! Bei mir ist heute ein lang ersehntes großes Paket angekommen!





Der Inhalt wird dann erstmal begutachtet.

Gruß!


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir auch. Dürft sogar raten, was drinnen war... 





So ist es natürlich selbst für die Profischnüffler nahezu unmöglich, den Inhalt zu erahnen, deshalb ein Hinweis:





Photos vom Aufbau gibt es in Kürze.


----------



## sebse (1. Juni 2011)

wenn der titel in deinem foto album dann is es ein ....

grüsse
sebse


----------



## mauricer (1. Juni 2011)

ha...habs vorhin schon gedacht bei der farbe, war mir aber nicht sicher. glueckwunsch stoppi!


----------



## stoppi_71 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo und danke!

Aber auch zu dämlich von mir, die Bilder gleich ordentlich zu benennen. So war es ja nicht allzu schwer für euch Profis.

Ich kann nur sagen, die Farben sind eine Wucht. Viel besser als auf jedem Photo. Probeaufbau ist schon erfolgt; konnte nicht widerstehen


----------



## mauricer (1. Juni 2011)

dann aber auch mal zeigen bidde...


----------



## euphras (2. Juni 2011)

Ich mach das Spiel mal mit; Also, Alurahmen ist ja schon mal sicher...


----------



## stoppi_71 (2. Juni 2011)

nächster Hinweis:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Juni 2011)

ich hätte es auch auf dem ersten Foto schon vermutet....die Farben sehen aber wirklich noch extrem gut und kräftig leuchtend aus!!! Tolles Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evisu (2. Juni 2011)

So, gestern aus Österreich eingetroffen und heute vom Nachbarn abgeholt:





http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i1t3-4-jpg.html%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/i1t3-4.jpg%5B/img%5D%5B/url

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...hladen.net/files/thumbs/i1t3-5.jpg[/img][/url

Dank des Basars bin ich doch noch an mein ´91er "Beast" gekommen.  Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, in welcher Farbe ich das Bike neu pulvern lasse und woher ich einen neuen Satz Decals bekomme. Freue mich schon auf den Aufbau.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei:





Warum willst Du das frisch pulvern  Sieht doch noch viel zu gut aus. Lack ausbessern und gut, pulvern bereust Du früher oder später.....


----------



## evisu (2. Juni 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat schon ganz schöne Blessuren im Lack, sieht auf dem Bild wirklich besser aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen, wenn du mir sagst warum ich das Pulvern bereuen werde. Weil ich den Originalzustand zerstöre? Ist pulvern an sich sch*****?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2011)

Pulver ist auch top, aber nicht an so einem schönen alten Rahmen! Kauf Dir ne gute Autopolitur, gutes Wachs, lass Dir beim Lackierer einen Lackstift machen und dann an die Arbeit. Erst alles aufpolieren, dann tupfen und anschliesend mit Wachs versiegeln. Der Rahmen wird glänzen wie neu, die paar Schäden werden kaum noch auffallen und da bist stolz auf einen gut im Original! erhaltenen Rahmen


----------



## euphras (2. Juni 2011)

Ist ein 91er Rahmen, Farbe nennt sich "jade green". Wenn´s nicht der für die Topmodelle typische "Metallpartikellack" ist, ist die von Frank beschriebene Methode (Lack anmischen lassen) der beste Weg. Wäre schade um den Lack und die Original-decals. Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat mal versucht, einen entlackten C´dale Rahmen das SM 2000 Farbschema zu verpassen - sieht grottig aus. :kotz:


----------



## evisu (2. Juni 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Ist ein 91er Rahmen, Farbe nennt sich "jade green". Wenn´s nicht der für die Topmodelle typische "Metallpartikellack" ist, ist die von Frank beschriebene Methode (Lack anmischen lassen) der beste Weg. Wäre schade um den Lack und die Original-decals. Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat mal versucht, einen entlackten C´dale Rahmen das SM 2000 Farbschema zu verpassen - sieht grottig aus. :kotz:



Na gut, Lackstift und Politur kostet ja nix. Ist ein Metallic-Lack mit goldenen Einschlüssen - mal sehen, welcher Lackierer sich zutraut das anzumischen  Hast du denn den RAL-Code für das "jade green"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2011)

Ami-Bike und Ral Code beisst sich


----------



## evisu (2. Juni 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ami-Bike und Ral Code beisst sich



 Dachte, dass RAL international wäre, naja...wieder was gelernt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2011)

Ral ist so international wie die DIN  Spass beiseite, geh in eine gute Lackbude, die bekommen das zu 99% hin, zumindest bei uns.


----------



## euphras (2. Juni 2011)

evisu schrieb:


> Ist ein Metallic-Lack mit goldenen Einschlüssen.



Ja, dann; Lack erhalten, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2011)

Eben!!!!!!!!!!! Alles andere wäre saudämlich


----------



## Guru (2. Juni 2011)

evisu schrieb:


> Dachte, dass RAL international wäre, naja...wieder was gelernt.



Es sind ja nicht mal deutsch-deutsche-Farbcodes kompatibel... RAL (BRD) und TGL (DDR). Was dort drüben als kirschrot galt ist hier ibizarot. Lauter so Schmarrn... *abschweif*


----------



## S-BEND (2. Juni 2011)

RAL =

*R*eichs-*A*usschuß für *L*ieferbedingungen

Gruß


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juni 2011)

Suntour Superbe Pro


----------



## chowi (7. Juni 2011)

Eines der schönsten SW überhaupt!
Gruß chowi


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juni 2011)

Auf jeden Fall 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (7. Juni 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Suntour Superbe Pro



Gratulation! Das steht auch noch auf meiner _to do_ Liste.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Juni 2011)

Danke Patrick


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juni 2011)

Aber erst nach den 82´Deore und den XT Deerhead


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Juni 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Suntour Superbe Pro
> 
> Frank, kenne mich nicht aus... aber bei ebay kleinanzeigen gibt es noch ein wenig suntour superbe zeug


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Juni 2011)

Danke Matze, alles schon in der Beobachtung bzw. Mailkontakt  Mir wurde auch schon zwei Gruppen angeboten (leider ohne spätere Rückmeldung  ), und sogar Jimmy D. hat mir seine Hilfe angeboten 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## Flema (9. Juni 2011)

Jammm jammm  XTR 901 NEU


----------



## euphras (16. Juni 2011)

Ein sehr kleines großes Paket, eine XC Pro Vorderradnabe 36°, NOS, für günstige 17,40 , da falsch beschrieben. Leider hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, wie dehnbar der Begriff "Lagerschaden" ausgelegt werden kann. Den "Farbschleier" von einem mißglückten Lackierversuch in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft konnte ich ja noch gut mit Nitroverdünner entfernen, aber der Schaden durch Lagerung ist schon heftig  . Im Forum hätte ich die Nabe wohl zurückgeschickt.


----------



## bratfass (16. Juni 2011)

Hi,

mal wieder ein etwas größeres Paket aus UK - die vorläufigen Laufräder fürs Buckie

HopeTiGlide in 3DV mitpurple Nippeln auf Mavic217 in sunset - HRfelge unbenutzt (neu eingespeicht) - VRnabe geringste Bremsspuren





Gruss

Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juni 2011)

Ach na ja, trotzdem ne schöne Nabe Patrick  Bei mir kamen auch wieder Sonnentourteile, auch jungfräulich 





Grüsse Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (16. Juni 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ach na ja, trotzdem ne schöne Nabe Patrick  Bei mir kamen auch wieder Sonnentourteile, auch jungfräulich
> 
> 
> 
> Grüsse Franky



Ich habe mich ja auch schon wieder eingekriegt, Frank. Darf man halt nicht bei zuviel Licht betrachten.  Superbe , eine der schönsten Kurbeln, die je geschmiedet wurden.  Da würde ich jede Cooks, Tune, Syncros, etc für stehen lassen.


----------



## cleiende (16. Juni 2011)

Damals, Team "Wordperfect".....der letzte Einsatz von Suntour im Profibereich.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Juni 2011)

Danke Christoph,
es wird wohl an den fehlenden "Lenkerschalthebeln" geklemmt haben 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## stratege-0815 (17. Juni 2011)

Eben angekommen, NOS Ritchey in 26.8mm x 300mm.





Fast zu schade zum Auspacken, mir graut es bei dem Gedanken das ich dieses Teil vielleicht sogar aus Gewichtsgründen absägen werde. (Für'n Kinderrad) Es sei denn jemand tauscht die gegen was leichtes in 26.8mm


----------



## kingmoe (17. Juni 2011)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Eben angekommen, NOS Ritchey in 26.8mm x 300mm.
> 
> Fast zu schade zum Auspacken, mir graut es bei dem Gedanken das ich dieses Teil vielleicht sogar aus Gewichtsgründen absägen werde. (Für'n Kinderrad) Es sei denn jemand tauscht die gegen was leichtes in 26.8mm



Die Titec ist 26,8mm, die Ritchey 26,6mm. Falls du eine fürs Kiddie-Rad brauchen kannst: 10,- plus 4,- Versand. Da sie schon optisch etwas gelitten haben, fällt das Sägen nicht so schwer ;-)

*EDIT: Die Stützen sind weg!*


----------



## evisu (17. Juni 2011)

So,

nachdem der DPD 3 Anläufe für die Zustellung brauchte, kam heute ein grosses Paket an 

Um mal die Spannung zu steigern:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i1t3-6-jpg.html

Kann mir mal wer sagen, wie man hier die Bilder in den Post bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (17. Juni 2011)

Sicherheitshalber nen Feuerlöscher parat gelegt, beim auspacken. Denn das Ding ist so heiß, nicht daß der Karton Feuer fängt 
Danke nochmal an Micha. 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## .jan (17. Juni 2011)

Aaaaahhh. Du bist also der glückliche neue Besitzer. Viel Spaß damit. Ich nehm dann Dein Yo.


----------



## cschrahe (17. Juni 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> ... Ich nehm dann Dein Yo.



Nö


----------



## .jan (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## evisu (17. Juni 2011)

Und das war drin:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i1t3-7-jpg.html


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juni 2011)

Jan, das YO ist dir doch eh zu gross 

Micha


----------



## B4sT1 (18. Juni 2011)

evisu schrieb:


> Und das war drin:
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i1t3-7-jpg.html



Will auch sowat!


----------



## mini.tom (18. Juni 2011)

mmmmmh Lecker ne Slingshot 
Glückwunsch du Glücklicher 
thanks
tom


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Juni 2011)

mini.tom schrieb:


> mmmmmh Lecker ne Slingshot
> Glückwunsch du Glücklicher
> thanks
> tom



Ah, da ist das geblieben. Bin sehr gespannt auf den Zustand. Das sah doch etwas gestaucht aus auf den Auktionsbilder, oder?!


----------



## evisu (18. Juni 2011)

War auch gespannt, zumal sich scheinbar ob der Bilder die Bieter zurückgehalten haben. Habe es gestern mal schnell zusammengesteckt und bin so wie es war ´ne Runde um den Block. Was soll ich sagen: Innenlager und Steuersatz schrott. Die Kombination aus schrottigem Steuersatz, viel zu hohem Vorbau und Riser haben für ein Fahrgefühl eines alten Damenrades gesorgt, noch nie ein so wabbliges MTB gefahren. Überrascht war ich, dass es sich sonst stabil anfühlt. Habe befürchtet, dass der Rahmen irgendwo gestaucht war, aber alles in Ordnung  Keinerlei Risse oder Verletzungen am Oberrohr, Seil in Ordnung, Hinterbau in Ordnung und kaum Rost (nur oberflächlich an 2 Stellen am Hinterbau und natürlich die 4 Schrauben, welche Oberrohr und Hinterbau verbinden). Die Komponenten sind in Ordnung, schöne schwarze XT 730 Naben, XT Daumis, XT Schaltwerk etc. Die Geometrie ist im Vergleich zu den Slingshot auf Bildern im Netz wirklich bissl ... kurz. Liegt es an der Gabel? Seil hat definitiv nicht zu viel Spannung. Nachdem ich gestern noch´provisorisch ´nen Syncros-Vorbau und ´nen graden Lenker montiert habe, wirkt es optisch aber deutlich homogener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (18. Juni 2011)

Bilder? Bitte!


----------



## evisu (18. Juni 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Bilder? Bitte!


 
Werde ich wohl morgen mal welche machen, heute habe ich leider keine Zeit dafür - hänge noch auf Arbeit fest


----------



## MKAB (19. Juni 2011)

Ich würd auch gern mal ein Slingshot fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







evisu schrieb:


> So, ...
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i1t3-6-jpg.html
> 
> Kann mir mal wer sagen, wie man hier die Bilder in den Post bekommt?



Einfach ein 



 hinter den Link.
Aber vorher mit Rechtsklick auf "Grafik anzeigen" gehen, damit im Bild-Link das ".html" hinten weg ist 

Oder vielleicht besser bei z.B. imageshack.us hochladen, da werden die Forums-Links zum Einbetten direkt angezeigt...


----------



## euphras (19. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oder vielleicht besser bei z.B. imageshack.us hochladen, da werden die Forums-Links zum Einbetten direkt angezeigt...



Ich finde, seit es auf dem Forums-Bilderserver die Möglichkeit gibt, Bilder > 1024x768 hochzuladen, sehen die ganzen externen Bilderhoster doch ziemlich alt aus.


----------



## MKAB (19. Juni 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Ich finde, seit es auf dem Forums-Bilderserver die Möglichkeit gibt...



Stimme ich dir 100% zu.

Aber offenbar wollen oder können das viele User nicht...

Sieht man ja ständig: werden Bilder (extern) gepostet, klickste mal auf das Benutzeralbum im Profil: alles leer


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, dass das auch viele aus "Datenschutzgründen" so handhaben werden, es muss nicht jeder wissen was wo herumsteht. Und wenn man nen gescheiden Bilderservice nutzt klappt das auch supi, ohne nervige Werbung für irgendwelche Browsergames...


----------



## MKAB (19. Juni 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ... ohne nervige Werbung für irgendwelche Browsergames...



Oops 

Ist das bei imageshack so?

Hab nen gratis AdBlocker fürn Firefox und bekomm davon gar nichts mehr mit...

Dann bitte eine bessere Alternative nennen, ich empfehle nämlich immer imageshack 

Aber wenn man das Bild einbettet gibts doch keine PopUps, oder?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juni 2011)

Nee, das ist glaub ich fast nur bei Bilder-hochladen.net so


----------



## .jan (19. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Oops
> 
> Ist das bei imageshack so?
> 
> ...



Den benutze ich auch. Das Internet kann ohne Werbung so schön sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (19. Juni 2011)

@SYN-CROSSIS:  Okay, dann bleib ich bei meiner Empfehlung.



.jan schrieb:


> Das Internet kann ohne Werbung so schön sein...



Stimmt! Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie wenig Leute davon Gebrauch machen...


----------



## Lamima (19. Juni 2011)

Zwar kein Paket, sondern selbst mitgebracht, aber ich denk das geht in Ordnung


----------



## stahlinist (19. Juni 2011)

@evisu: schön, dass die Steinschleuder hier in der Anstalt gelandet ist! Anhand der Auktionsillustration würde ich auch die Gabel mal umfänglicher abklopfen; wirkt auf mich wie eine zu geringe Einbauhöhe 
Und dann natürlich bitte umgehend diesen Faden mit Ablichtungen weiterspinnen!


----------



## Learoy (20. Juni 2011)

Das Paket war zwar nicht wirklich groÃ, aber der Inhalt sehnlichst erwartet:





910er XTR Schaltwerk, NOS/niB. FÃ¼r den Kampfpreis von weniger als 100â¬ inkl. Porto.


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

ENDLICH:


----------



## mkberlin (21. Juni 2011)

...sehr schön - sieht nach aspire aus!?

wenn ja, kleiner tip: 
sag ihnen sie möchten bitte NICHT mit FedEx verschicken, sondern mit USPS. das machen die und du sparst eine menge geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

@mkberlin:
Danke für den Tip.

ABER: dieses Mal haben sie gratis so versendet weil wir so lange auf die "out-of-stock"-Teile warten mussten. 
Das hat nicht nur ne Menge Geld gespart, sondern war (dann) auch noch superflink (4 Werktage) und keine Probleme mit dem Zoll 

John war sehr hilfsbereit, solch einen Service habe _ich_ in Deutschland noch nicht erlebt. 
Er hat z.B. auf die Schnelle den silbernen King bei CK extra für diese Bestellung zusammenbauen lassen, der ist nämlich immer noch nicht lieferbar...

Den Laden kann man wirklich nur empfehlen!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Juni 2011)

Der Zoll kommt noch, in Form einer Rechnung von FedEx. Hatte ich auch gerade. Postbote gibt ab ohne zu kassieren und ich freu mich natürlich, zu früh leider 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Deleted 149952 (21. Juni 2011)

Lamima schrieb:


> Zwar kein Paket, sondern selbst mitgebracht, aber ich denk das geht in Ordnung


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Der Zoll kommt noch, in Form einer Rechnung von FedEx...



Weiah! Ehrlich? Mal abwarten...


----------



## Learoy (21. Juni 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Der Zoll kommt noch, in Form einer Rechnung von FedEx. Hatte ich auch gerade. Postbote gibt ab ohne zu kassieren und ich freu mich natürlich, zu früh leider
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



Kann doch aber eigentlich nur bei Neuteilen in der Form passieren, oder?


----------



## euphras (21. Juni 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> Kann doch aber eigentlich nur bei Neuteilen in der Form passieren, oder?



Nein, ich habe mal ein gebrauchtes Computer board aus Amiland eingeführt, da mußte ich auch schön zum Zoll rennen und eine Stunde warten, bis die anhand ihrer Listen den Zollwert ermittelt hatten.


----------



## bratfass (21. Juni 2011)

Zoll & Einfuhrsteuer wird sowohl auf Neuwaren als auch auf Gebrauchtwaren erhoben


----------



## Kint (21. Juni 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> Kann doch aber eigentlich nur bei Neuteilen in der Form passieren, oder?



Nein. Abgaben sind auch für gebrauchte Artikel zu entrichten. 

Und es empfiehlt sich nicht das öffentlich zu diskutieren, die Infos finden sich für den der sie sucht hier im forum schon zu hauf, genau wie die Klagelieder derjenigen, die die zollanmeldung mal vergessen hatten, oder die im ersten moment "Glück" hatten.


----------



## mkberlin (21. Juni 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Der Zoll kommt noch, in Form einer Rechnung von FedEx. Hatte ich auch gerade. Postbote gibt ab ohne zu kassieren und ich freu mich natürlich, zu früh leider
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



...der punkt ist, das FedEx eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von glaube ich fast 10 euro berechnet, weil sie das in frankfurt "für dich abwickeln". das ist eine frechheit - bei dhl ist das gratis! mußt du zwar unter umständen zum zollpostamt, aber finde ich besser als die gebühren bei FedEx. habe mich schon öfters deswegen mit denen angelegt - denen ist das aber egal und die schicken die ware sonst wieder zurück, wenn du es nicht abnimmst und bezahlst. vorteil bei dhl ist, das es auch durch den zoll rutschen kann - bei FedEx niemals, denn die benutzen die rechnung zur auslöse.


----------



## Learoy (21. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (22. Juni 2011)

Es war zwar kein Paket und nicht in einem Karton aber immerhin in einer Kiste.
Hier mein neues Bike:






[/URL][/IMG]

Viele Grüße
Matthias

Das erkennt ihr doch oder?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. Juni 2011)

Klar, ein zugemüllter Kofferraum mit Alublech.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## mat2u (22. Juni 2011)

zt.zt Micha, der ist sogar gesaugt...
Du hast das Rad nur nicht erkannt


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. Juni 2011)

Natürlich habe ich es erkannt, die Gabel passt optisch überhaupt nicht, auch wenn es im Katalog so war


----------



## nutallabrot (22. Juni 2011)

und es war ein echtes Schnäppchen! Glückwunsch!


----------



## mat2u (22. Juni 2011)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> und es war ein echtes Schnäppchen! Glückwunsch!



Woher weisst Du das?
Der nette Verkäufer hat mir sogar noch 12 Euro erlassen da er nicht wechseln konnte.
In meinem Album ist ein erstes Bild, es war ein Glückstreffer.


----------



## euphras (22. Juni 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du das?
> Der nette Verkäufer hat mir sogar noch 12 Euro erlassen da er nicht wechseln konnte.
> In meinem Album ist ein erstes Bild, es war ein Glückstreffer.



Auf´m Flohmarkt ergattert, das Koga Miyata? Modell fällt mir gerade nicht ein, aber Nader und Andreas haben das selbe.


----------



## hendr1k (22. Juni 2011)

eine "Federhitsche" von Koga ?


----------



## euphras (22. Juni 2011)

hendr1k schrieb:


> eine "Federhitsche" von Koga ?



Das ist ein ECS Rahmen 

edit: _Ridgerunner_, gerade bei Andreas im Fotoalbum nachgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (22. Juni 2011)

oh, sorry.
die Dinger find ich toll.
Ja, jetzt erkenn ichs auch auf dem Bild .


----------



## felixdelrio (23. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei Matthias ...

Völlig unverbastelt, cool! Aber den Vorbau bitte etwas reinschieben.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, saugeil, steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## MKAB (23. Juni 2011)

05:54 Uhr an einem Feiertag?


----------



## MadProetchen (23. Juni 2011)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Fisch.....oder so ähnlich


----------



## divergent! (23. Juni 2011)

erzgebirge ist dann wohl sachsen...da ist nix feiertag. ausserdem gibts berufe da ist immer montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Juni 2011)

Ist schon nicht schlecht das Rad.

Zum Feiertag: Immer wird von Emanzipation/Gleichstellung gesprochen, nur bei den Feiertagen nicht, Sauerrei!


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juni 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Puky bekommen









Den ganzen Nachmittag damit verbracht eine passende Gabel zu schnitzen, mir gefällt sie.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Juni 2011)

is das son stevens teil? was solls mal werden? 
ein drop bar würde sich an dem rahmen gut machen


----------



## Koe (28. Juni 2011)

ahhh bei dir ist der gelandet. ich hatte mal kurz drüber nach gedacht mit zu bieten.

gabel passt doch top.

viel spaß beim aufbau.

gruß

stefan


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juni 2011)

Alex, ein Stevens ist es nicht, eher was in Richtung Phantom. Es soll mal ein Fahrrad werden  Unkonventioneller Aufbau....

Stefan, danke!


----------



## Lapper22 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tippe auf Dynamics. Baujahr ´92 oder ´93?

Gruß Sven


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2011)

der cruiser fetzt. ich würde da auch ssp und dropbar dranmachen. das könnte richtig klasse aussehen


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juni 2011)

Hört mir bloß auf mit dem Dropbar-Gelumpe, will doch keiner sehen, fasst sich gaga, sieht gaga aus. Das ist was für alte Leute mit _Rücken_


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Juni 2011)

langweiler...


----------



## divergent! (29. Juni 2011)

wie für alte leute?....ohne erektionsvorbau! mit nem flachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratege-0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Jetzt im basar.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531257



stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Eben angekommen, NOS Ritchey in 26.8mm x 300mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koe (2. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## argh (3. Juli 2011)

Das Rad steht schon ein paar Tage bei mir rum:

Breezer Storm von 1991


----------



## gtbiker (3. Juli 2011)

Schönes Teil! 
An der Lenkzentrale musste aber noch bisserl drehen, oder?


----------



## argh (3. Juli 2011)

Jepp...


----------



## gtbiker (3. Juli 2011)

bin gespannt auf fahrfertige Eindrücke und Einsatzbilder


----------



## argh (3. Juli 2011)

ich auch tewje ich auch... 

wenn´s mal so einfach wäre.


----------



## pago79 (3. Juli 2011)

Gleich ein ganz anderes Bild mit den Skinwalls
Hoffentlich kriegen wir es passend für dich.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Koe (3. Juli 2011)

bei mir ist gestern ein paket mit rotem inhalt angekommen und ich dachte mir, den nutze ich, um etwas farbe in die sonst so schwarz/grau merlinwelt zu bringen.

danke uwe, passt haargenau und hätte keinen millimeter kürzer sein dürfen.








gruß


stefan








p.s.: bevor die ersten stimmen laut werden, war natürlich nur spaß . die gabel wird noch neu gepulvert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (3. Juli 2011)

och, irgendwie find ich das ganz cool so.
gruss kay


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Juli 2011)

ich würd es so lassen mit der Gabel.  TOP


----------



## nhe (3. Juli 2011)

Zweifach-Kurbel ist spitze, fahre ich auch! 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## gtbiker (3. Juli 2011)

Die Gabel find ich auch passend, ist doch nett anzuschauen, mit schwarz wärs ja langweilig.


----------



## Koe (3. Juli 2011)

na gut ihr habt es so gewollt. dann mach ich die roten moon units auch noch drauf.

mal sehen, erstmal bleibt sie drin. ich hab aber das gefühl die ritchey baut etwas zu niedrig, wahrscheinlich kommt doch die alte gabel in natur wieder rein.






gruß


stefan


----------



## Ben Sarotti (3. Juli 2011)

Sehr sehr schön mit der roten Ritchey, aber mach doch evtl. noch mal Fotos mit einem schöneren Hintergrund, z.B. auf einer grünen Wiese oder Rasenfläche. Dort käme das rot schön zur Geltung.
Schöne Grüße
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Juli 2011)

genau...und vor allem nicht auf der "Soda"-Brücke Richtung Schwanheimer Ufer....tsts...hat das ein Merlin verdient???


----------



## Koe (3. Juli 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> genau...und vor allem nicht auf der "Soda"-Brücke Richtung Schwanheimer Ufer....tsts...hat das ein Merlin verdient???




gut gesehen und ihr habt ja recht. ich gelobe besseung und such mir mal einen schöneren hintergrund.

gruß

stefan


----------



## drangla (6. Juli 2011)

Hier mal der Inhalt der Pakete welche in der letzten Zeit bei mir angekommen sind.





NOS Control Tech Canti´s





AC Gabelbrücken für Manitou 3/4/EFC + AC Bremsbrücke alles NOS





Gruß Mario


----------



## argh (6. Juli 2011)

hui... fette beute! 

viel spass damit!


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2011)

Teuflische Booster als Gegenspieler für die grünen und Kurbel für den Cruiser


----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2011)

ooohhh... die cruiserkurbel wär perfekt für mein gt edge renner


----------



## euphras (6. Juli 2011)

drangla schrieb:


> Hier mal der Inhalt der Pakete welche in der letzten Zeit bei mir angekommen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wozu dienen die Federn in den Querzugträgern, Modulation der Bremswirkung a lá ABS oder mehr Optik?


----------



## wtb_rider (6. Juli 2011)

das ist halt ne knickstelle die immer wieder beansprucht wird und somit auf dauer belastbarer, sonst würde das schnell kaputt gehen.

die cantis haben keine rückholfeder, deswegen das feste gestänge die die bremsen immer wieder auseinander drücken, wenn man den zug nachlässt. 

gruss kay


----------



## bratfass (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Kurbelfragen (Topline die fürs TiLite war ans Buck und Middleburn mit rotem Spider ans KHS? oder doch nicht?) sind nun gelöst - pöörpell CookBrosRSR mit pewter spider ans Buck und die schöne Topline bleibt beim TiLite:





Warte noch auf einen purple granny-ring und das grosse sowie mittlere wird gegen MB hardcoat (so antrazit-champagnerfarben) getauscht

Können mir die CookBros-Besitzer, bei denen der eine spider-Arm auch deckungsgleich mit dem Kurbelarm ist, verraten, wie ich die Kettenblattschraube fixiere bzw. das grosse Blatt überhaupt runter bekomme???

Und reicht eine 130er Welle für die Cook am Buck? (hab mir noch eine Welle bei dem klein-addiction geordert, hab ja mehrere WI-Innenlager, welches meiner Meinung nach verdammt gut konstruiert ist)

Gruss

Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Juli 2011)

naja für gewöhnlich geht das nur wenn die schraube an dieser stellen mit dem inbus auf der inneren seite verbaut ist. so gehts und ich denke auch nur so gehts.

gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (8. Juli 2011)

Genau so, also verkehrt rum einbauen.
130 könnten fast zu viel sein, fahre am Karakoram eine 125er Welle.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## bratfass (8. Juli 2011)

Das die verkehrt rum muss ist klar - mir gings lediglich darum (wenn ich jetzt die Blätter tausche), ob ich die Mutter irgendwie festhalten muss und ob das große Blatt genug Luft zum Arm hat um mit der Mutter abzugehen, da diese ja ein Stück durch das Blatt durchsteht (ich weiß - viel laber, könnts ja auch ausprobieren )

Also für die Topline brauch ich das 130er und die Cook haben die gleiche Kröpfung wie die Topline

Gruss

Micha


----------



## uschibert (9. Juli 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> ob ich die Mutter irgendwie festhalten muss und ob das große Blatt genug Luft zum Arm hat um mit der Mutter abzugehen


 

Sollte alles passen, zum Gegenhalten der "Mutter" ist das Shimanowerkzeug mit der Bezeichnung TL-FC 20 bestens geeignet.

Gruß!


----------



## MKAB (9. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist auch wieder was eingetrudelt:





Frisch gepulverte Teile fürs Xizang


----------



## bratfass (9. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank uschi!

Markus - was sind denn das für Pedale?

Gruss

Micha

PS: auch wieder was Neues (Matthauser pads, FROs, TECs copies, XC Pro, Carambas)


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juli 2011)

die tec copies sollten bike tech oder zumindes baugleich sein.
gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juli 2011)

Die roten sind BikeTech. Und mit TEC Copie sind sicherlich die FRO's gemeint, die sind zwar optisch sehr ähnlich, aber anders gelagert


----------



## MKAB (10. Juli 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> Marcus - was sind denn das für Pedale?



Zu den Pedalen habe ich in meinem Xizang Aufbau-Thread einiges geschrieben


----------



## bratfass (10. Juli 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die roten sind BikeTech. Und mit TEC Copie sind sicherlich die FRO's gemeint, die sind zwar optisch sehr ähnlich, aber anders gelagert



ne - ich meinte schon die roten

also bike tech? danke - hab nämlich gerätselt, da sie bis auf kleine details (wie fehlende umlaufende radiusnut, fehlende einfräsung für backenhalter, anderer backenhalter, "billige" Lagerung) den TECs absolut ähnlich sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juli 2011)

Die Biketech sind in der Tat recht einfach aufgebaut, aber fast alle Teile sind von Diacompe, gut wenn was fehlt  Ich hab zwei Bikes mit denen, bremst ganz brauchbar.


----------



## popeye (11. Juli 2011)

Was nettes aus dem Classic Bike Basar:





Ich war schon x-mal so weit die Gabel zu verkaufen. Hätte ich das gemacht, müsste ich jetzt wieder neu suchen. So freut sich die Tochter auf ein schönes Zweitrad.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## bratfass (13. Juli 2011)

Schick, schick schick das Buckie - der lack ist aber auch noch schön, oder?

Hier was passendes  (war zwar nur ein Luftpolsterumschlag, aber gut...)





Gruss

Micha


----------



## Briggtopp (14. Juli 2011)

...ick freu mia wie Bolle ist direkt vom Meister selbst 





sorry für das miese Bild... es kommen noch bessere ;-)


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. Juli 2011)

Nen Race Lite,sehr fein 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juli 2011)

Und auch noch in seltenem white


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (14. Juli 2011)

cool


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juli 2011)

Ach Du liebe Zeit


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Juli 2011)

Das ist wirklich hart an der Grenze...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juli 2011)

Oh yes Christian


----------



## gtbiker (14. Juli 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich hart an der Grenze...


Bleibt nur noch die Frage zu klären, zu was


----------



## felixdelrio (14. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt nix sagen *amüsier*


----------



## Learoy (15. Juli 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> cool



Bei den nachfolgenden Posts ist irgendwie interessant, was dort vorher mal stand.

Hab auch kürzlich Post von Herrn B. bekommen, war aber kein Rahmen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juli 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> cool



Na rauslöschen musstest Du das ja nun nicht gleich  Wenn Du halt auf Coratec stehst, dann musst Du eben auch dazu stehen 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## Rocky1990 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

war das etwa da weiß-schwarz gesprenkelte ECS aus Ebay? Fand ich gar nicht schlecht. Hat halt keine Lobby die Marke...

Grüße


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juli 2011)

Das fand ich auch ganz schick  Hier war aber ein anderes zu sehen, in sagen wir mal, extravagantem Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (15. Juli 2011)

Rocky1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war das etwa da weiß-schwarz gesprenkelte ECS aus Ebay? Fand ich gar nicht schlecht. Hat halt keine Lobby die Marke...
> 
> Grüße



Ich fand das ECS Corratec auch nicht so schlecht, immerhin ein ECS in sehr gutem Zustand mit kompletter, teils schwarzer XT Gruppe.
Anfang nächster Woche wohnt es übrigens bei mir


----------



## Rocky1990 (15. Juli 2011)

@SYN-CROSSIS: Ah o.k., ist immer etwas schwierig die Posts nachzuvollziehen, wenn der Ursprungseintag aus "ich sag mal Feigheit" gelöscht wird 

@mat2u: Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Grüße


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juli 2011)

Ich denk mal Classicline hat sich da persönlich angegriffen gefühlt  Dem war meinerseits natürlich nicht so, aber die Farbkombi am Coratec war schon deftig


----------



## mat2u (15. Juli 2011)

Rocky1990 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war das etwa da weiß-schwarz gesprenkelte ECS aus Ebay? Fand ich gar nicht schlecht. Hat halt keine Lobby die Marke...
> 
> Grüße



also ich meine dieses Corratec aus ebay:







[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Rocky1990 (15. Juli 2011)

Genau das meinte ich auch - ich finde es schön


----------



## felixdelrio (15. Juli 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Anfang nächster Woche wohnt es übrigens bei mir



Super Matthias! Dann kannst Du Dich ja auch von Deinem Funk trennen. Ich kenne da jemand der die passende Gabel - ach, was sag ich denn - sogar zwei passende Gabeln dafür hatte. 

Ganz nebenbei muß ich eingestehen, daß ich Corratec auch nicht wirklich favorisiere, dieses aber ziemlich cool finde.



Rocky1990 schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich auch - ich finde es schön



... und für Dich finden wir bestimmt auch noch eins, Jörg.


----------



## subtrail (15. Juli 2011)

einen schönen freitag nachmittag zusammen.
ist zwar schon etwas her, das dieses paket bei mir eingetrudelt ist, aber ich freu mich immer noch jedes mal wenn ichs im bastelkeller sehe 
absolut jungfräulich die hübsche judy.
jetzt frag ich mich ob ich sie schon in den 1997 noname alurahmen reinbaue oder doch lieber auf ein angebot eines qualitativ entsprechenden rahmen warte. hat vlt jemand noch was im keller stehen? dann pn!
Mfg!


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Juli 2011)

Die Gabel sieht top aus !


----------



## Rocky1990 (15. Juli 2011)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> ... und für Dich finden wir bestimmt auch noch eins, Jörg.


 
Hi Andreas,

mal sehen, kommt Zeit kommt Ra(d)t.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosstowie (15. Juli 2011)

Nicht angekommen,aber mal schnell eingepackt.......

Panaracer 1,9" Smoke Lite Compe-Skinwall....

wie teuer?


----------



## Koe (15. Juli 2011)

Mosstowie schrieb:


> Nicht angekommen,aber mal schnell eingepackt.......
> 
> Panaracer 1,9" Smoke Lite Compe-Skinwall....
> 
> wie teuer?



gibt es davon noch mehr sätze? würde ich sofort nehmen.

gruß


stefan


----------



## Mosstowie (15. Juli 2011)

wenn se noch mehr Sätze jehabt hätten,wäre der Bunker jetzt voll.......

VG

Schnäppchen-Alex


----------



## Koe (15. Juli 2011)

Mosstowie schrieb:


> wenn se noch mehr Sätze jehabt hätten,wäre der Bunker jetzt voll.......
> 
> VG
> 
> Schnäppchen-Alex



das glaub ich dir gerne  und schade.

grüße 


stefan


----------



## felixdelrio (15. Juli 2011)

Mosstowie schrieb:


> wenn se noch mehr Sätze jehabt hätten,wäre der Bunker jetzt voll.......
> 
> VG
> 
> Schnäppchen-Alex



Noch voller?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Juli 2011)

Ach die sind eh nicht soooo toll, fallen selbst für 1,9"er sehr schmal aus. Aber bei dem Kurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosstowie (15. Juli 2011)

für Felgen braucht man Reifen.........


----------



## mauricer (15. Juli 2011)

und fuer reifen eben felgen...NOS...heute beim zoll abgeholt und schon beim einspeichen fuers Breezer. (der teppich is nich meiner)


----------



## argh (15. Juli 2011)

sehr schön. speichst du selbst ein oder läßt du´s machen?


----------



## mauricer (15. Juli 2011)

ich lass es (leider) machen. irgendwann setz ich mich da aber auch mal selber dran. ist irgendwie die letzte baustelle, von der ich immer noch die finger lasse...


----------



## Mosstowie (15. Juli 2011)

geht uns genauso......


----------



## euphras (15. Juli 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> ich lass es (leider) machen. irgendwann setz ich mich da aber auch mal selber dran. ist irgendwie die letzte baustelle, von der ich immer noch die finger lasse...



Dann einfach mal probieren.... wer zentrieren kann, kann auch einspeichen.


----------



## ClassicLine (15. Juli 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich denk mal Classicline hat sich da persönlich angegriffen gefühlt  Dem war meinerseits natürlich nicht so, aber die Farbkombi am Coratec war schon deftig



tut mir leid Madamme das ich nicht hier Ihre persöhnlichen traum Bikes Poste. demnächst frage ich Sie vorher ob ich was posten darf mein Master

Ps: es ging um den Super bo:ge di´zain


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Juli 2011)

Bis auf den Vorbau gar nicht mal so schlimm.


----------



## bratfass (15. Juli 2011)

Bevor ich persönlich bei einem mir unbekannten werde, sollte ich eventuell erst mal den sinn dessen postings verstehen 


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Juli 2011)

OK, dann muss ich jetzt doch mal dagegenhalten. 

Eigentlich wollte ich das erstmal nicht, um Euch nicht wieder anzufüttern und ewig lang warten lassen zu müssen...
Steht schon ein paar Wochen hier und wartet noch immer auf ein wenig Zeit vom Herrchen nebst Anhang:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClassicLine (16. Juli 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bis auf den Vorbau gar nicht mal so schlimm.



 danke... das läuft runter wie öl auf meiner seele..nachdem ich nur feuer aller anderen bekommen habe


----------



## Kint (16. Juli 2011)

ClassicLine schrieb:


> danke... das läuft runter wie öl auf meiner seele..nachdem ich nur feuer aller anderen bekommen habe



Ich finds gräuslich aber ich konnte mit den bayrischen Bögen noch nie viel anfangen... die waren mir immer zu... bunt ? 
Der Vorbau ist ... ...naja is ja grad erst angekommen 
Kann das sein dass das aus so einer Kooperative von Magura mit Corratec entstand ? Ich meine ich hab da was von ner limitierten Serie/Promotionmodell o.ä. das von Magura vertrieben wurde im Hinterkopf ? 
Kann mich auch täuschen. 

Wofür das Rad aber nix kann - nur der User  - die Bildgröße in der gepostet wurde geht mal gar nicht. 
Ich sitz hier schon an nem 24" Monitor und trotzdem sprengt das Foto sämtliche Rahmen...


----------



## bratfass (16. Juli 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das erstmal nicht, um Euch nicht wieder anzufüttern und ewig lang warten lassen zu müssen...



Baah - was bist Du fies! Was ist denn das? Ich schmelze 


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## argh (16. Juli 2011)

Christian: bitte mehr Bilder!


----------



## Mosstowie (16. Juli 2011)

...irgendwie will der Christian nicht.....

@ZaskarLE.... Alder,Du bist 300m von mir entfernt,ich MUSS es endlich live sehen...Ich zieh doch auch immer blank,wenn was neues im Bunker iss....

sonnige Grüsse

Alex


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Juli 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> Was ist denn das?





Ist ein altes Wicked Fat Chance, rostfrei und in für sein Alter erstaunlich gutem Zustand. Strahlkraft toll erhalten. Ich hatte das irgendwann nachts mal gefunden und kam nicht davon los. Noch in der gleichen Nacht weckte ich die Dame neben mir, wir hockten gemeinsam andächtig vor dem Schirm und starrten dieses irre Ding an. Schon nach wenigen Minuten war klar: das Teil musste her! Es war ein langer, nervenaufreibender Weg und ich hatte schon fast aufgegeben, bis ich unerwartet Hilfe bekam und es plötzlich doch wieder in Reichweite kam. Jetzt ist es hier, und ich freue mich sehr.

Ein sehr herzliches Dankeschön nochmals auf diesem Weg!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juli 2011)

Oh man ist das geil


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Juli 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Oh man ist das geil



Genau so sah es in besagter Nacht in meinem Kopf aus! 

Achso: die "painted-to-match"-Originalgabel liegt glücklicherweise auch hier!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juli 2011)

Und das ballert so richtig schön grell neon  Ich kipp um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (16. Juli 2011)

moment mal, erstmal die hier  aufsetzen. wunderschön

nochmals glückwunsch an euch beide.


gruß


stefan


----------



## gtbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Das ist der schlimmste Neon-Alptraum denn ich je hatte.....cool!


----------



## argh (16. Juli 2011)

Sehr sehr grell! Wunderbar!


----------



## pago79 (16. Juli 2011)

Sehr feines Teil


Gruß
Lars


----------



## bratfass (16. Juli 2011)

Für dieses Wicked wuerde ich mein Buck UND mein TiLite hergeben!


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## felixdelrio (16. Juli 2011)

Wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juli 2011)

Das muss in den Blog Andreas


----------



## mauricer (16. Juli 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das muss in den Blog



den ich mir gerade zum ersten Mal angesehen und mir postwendend ein weiteres Besuchsverbot erteilt habe.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juli 2011)

Sehr ansteckend


----------



## mauricer (16. Juli 2011)

eigentlich hab ich wirklich alle bikes, die ich irgendwann mal wollte (bis auf einen NJS-rahmen vielleicht)....durch ECS- und Neonitis wirds aber nicht wirklich einfacher. ein grausames hobby. ich sollte einen arzt aufsuchen..


----------



## Radlerin (16. Juli 2011)

Ich zitiere mal einfach, passendere Worte gibt es eh nicht:



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Oh man ist das geil


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juli 2011)

Na endlich Christian 

Müssen die schwarzen XT KB in deiner Signature neu sein?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Learoy (17. Juli 2011)

zaskar-le schrieb:


>



Sehr hoher Coolnessfaktor. Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund von nicht so grellen Lackierungen, mochte auf der anderen Seite aber (zumindest damals) auch die Neonfarben der späten 80iger. Bei dem Rahmen hat man was Tolles draus gemacht.

Viel Vergnügen beim Aufbau und vor allem bei den Ausfahrten - die Blicke der Passanten dürften Dir sicher sein.


----------



## Briggtopp (17. Juli 2011)

You made my day Christian 
find es sowas von geil...ich freu mich schon auf
den von dir gewohnten hammermäßigen Aufbau.

Grüsse 
Matt


----------



## Syborg (17. Juli 2011)

Iiiiiiiiiihh, ein Wicked in Mädchenfarbe und auch noch mit Flecken drauf, damit würde ich nicht rumfahren.
Spaß beiseite - tolles FAT und geiler Paintjob und das ganze noch mit ner Gabel in Wagenfarbe 




bratfass schrieb:


> Für dieses Wicked wuerde ich mein Buck.....hergeben.......


Aber Micha so was tut man doch nicht....


----------



## bratfass (17. Juli 2011)

Stimmt - ich hab ne bessere (und simplere) Methode gefunden

Hab mir einen Bogen schwarzer Klebepunkte geholt 


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shari (17. Juli 2011)

Syborg schrieb:


> damit würde ich nicht rumfahren.



Muss ER ja auch nicht, würde ICH niiiie zulassen! 
Danke für die netten Kommentare + Glückwünsche.

Ich bin übrigens die, die nachts geweckt wurde


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juli 2011)

Hi Shari,

schön, dass du dich angemeldet hast! Viel Spass mit dem FAT, das Wecken hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Briggtopp (17. Juli 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen Shari ,

Gruesse 
Matt


----------



## shari (18. Juli 2011)

Danke, Micha + Matt! 

Wir haben gestern noch ein paar Fotos gemacht, diesmal mit Gabel:


----------



## Ianus (18. Juli 2011)

Richtig geiles Rahmenset 

Bei mir kam nur Verschleissmaterial... das reicht erstmal wieder für 'ne Weile


----------



## mauricer (18. Juli 2011)

shari schrieb:


>



 ist da etwa schon der Lack ab an der vorderen Zugführung?

eine der schönsten Farbkombis, die ich hier seit langem gesehen habe. Glückwunsch! Die passenden Naben sind auch schon unterwegs....


----------



## Mosstowie (18. Juli 2011)

Hi Shari,

toller Zustand...dann haben die Auktionsbilder damals ja nicht gelogen...

Interessant ist auch,das Dein Wicked anscheinend kein Gusset im  am Unterrohr hat.....

Was ist das für ein Baujahr?

VG

Alex


----------



## divergent! (18. Juli 2011)

könnt ihr mal ein paar worte zu dem innenlager geben? lager gepresst und achse mit ring gesichert oder wie funzt das?


----------



## mini.tom (18. Juli 2011)

Hi Shari,
schön hier was von dir zu lesen ;-)
Na da hat sich ja das warten gelohnt - Glückwunsch 
wenn Christian auf noch eins haben will in einer Männerfarbe soll er sich
bei mir melden ;-) 
ich gebe mein Wicked wieder ab - da ich mit Geometrie nicht 
so wirklich zufrieden bin und ich den Platz fürs LandShark brauche
liebe Grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (18. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal ein paar worte zu dem innenlager geben? lager gepresst und achse mit ring gesichert oder wie funzt das?



was willste denn wissen ?
Lagerschalen eingepresst 
Welle durchgesteckt und auf beiden Seiten fixiert 
fertig 
thanks
tom


----------



## Syborg (18. Juli 2011)

shari schrieb:


> Danke, Micha + Matt!
> 
> Wir haben gestern noch ein paar Fotos gemacht, diesmal mit Gabel:



*Das Wicked knallt ja mal so richtig!!!*




Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Rahmen. Ich sehe das fertige Rad schon vor mir

Gruß Helmut


----------



## bratfass (18. Juli 2011)

Boah - JETZT werd ich richtig neidisch 

Glückwunsch Shari zu dem wirklich tollen Rahmen!


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## divergent! (18. Juli 2011)

mini.tom schrieb:


> was willste denn wissen ?
> Lagerschalen eingepresst
> Welle durchgesteckt und auf beiden Seiten fixiert
> fertig
> ...



also so wie ich es mir dachte...danke


----------



## höhenangst (20. Juli 2011)

heute mal ein großes


----------



## GaryParker (20. Juli 2011)

eieieiei thomas,

wenn es das ist was ich denke, dann........

das headbadge sieht schonmal danach aus

GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. Juli 2011)

mehr mehr mehr.....


----------



## popeye (21. Juli 2011)

Mal ein Bekleidungsvorschlag für den Fall, dass der Postmann wieder mal klingelt und die bessere Seite das gar nicht gut findet:


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Juli 2011)

oh so eins will ich auch,....ich denk mal damit bin ich nicht alleine.


----------



## Learoy (21. Juli 2011)

Obwohl ich ja nun sicherlich kein Sammler bin und mehr Räder hab als das Jahr Monate - aber den Gedanken hatte ich trotzdem. 

Gibts ne Quelle für das Bild/Shirt?


----------



## mat2u (21. Juli 2011)

Da fährt man morgen sin Richtung Arbeit, ist noch nicht mal aus dem Wohngebiet richt raus und da fällt mir sowas hier auf.
Das Bianchi mußte ich einfach retten, es ist mir sozusagen zugeflogen.





[/URL][/IMG]
Netter Stahlrahmen in ordentlichem Zustand, LX, XT und Gripshift, Mavic 220 sowie ITM Anbauteile.
Jetzt sind es zehn und morgen kommt schon Nummer elf, oh weia.


----------



## Lapper22 (21. Juli 2011)

Das Shirt ist richtig cool.

Möchte kurz einmal eine OT-Frage stellen und bitte um Eure Hilfe. Kennt jemand einen Shop, bei dem man Ersatzteile für ältere Marzocchi-Gabeln bekommt? 

Eine Freundin benötigt für Ihre Zokes (Baujahr ´96, glaube ich) neue Elastomere. Sie wunderte sich, warum auf einmal ihr Dynamics sich so schwammig fährt

Habe bisher über google nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Sven


----------



## popeye (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hab's hier gefunden:

http://cyclepista.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/photo-my-last-bike/

Aber es gibt ja genug Möglichkeiten sich nen Slogan hübsch auf ein T-Shirt drucken zu lassen ...

Gruss, Michael


----------



## stoppi_71 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

So, die Basis für's vorerst letzte Projekt (ich glaube, den Satz kennen mehrere von euch...) ist eingetroffen.

Freue mich schon es aufzubauen mit allem, was hier im Forum so hoch geschätzt wird (Hörner...)


----------



## mat2u (22. Juli 2011)

mit Hörnern baust Du es auf, dann muss es ein Koga sein was da unter all der Folie versteckt ist.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## johnnyra (22. Juli 2011)

komisch, Raumschiff Enterprise mit Hörnern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (22. Juli 2011)

ich hab heute auch was NOSiges bekommen......kommt ans breezer.







gruss

moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Juli 2011)

Bei mir kam auch ne Kleinigkeit  Das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön Frank!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Juli 2011)

Danke Tewje, aber da hat Lars wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet 

Die PBC sah vor dem Polieren mal so aus 




(Bild ist von Martin ;-))


----------



## mat2u (22. Juli 2011)

So langsam komme ich selbst auf den Trichter, dass es mit neuen alten Bikes mal reichen könnte.
Hier der Neuzugang:





[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
Matthias
Ps. Morgen darf es gleich mal Geländeluft schnuppern


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## Koe (23. Juli 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> So langsam komme ich selbst auf den Trichter, dass es mit neuen alten Bikes mal reichen könnte.
> Hier der Neuzugang:
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch mathias, hat es also doch geklappt.

und bei dem zustand der felgen tut das bremsen auch nicht so weh, wie beim koga.

gruß


stefan


----------



## mat2u (24. Juli 2011)

So sit es Stefan, vorne ist noch das silbere original Rad Wolbar AT20 mit DX drin, da ist das ehe egal und hinten ist eine recht widerstandsfähige Maviv SUP 117 Ceramic mit Hügi Compact verbaut.
Diese Felge gibt ihren dunken Teint offenbar nicht so leicht her.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## gibihm (27. Juli 2011)

Jüngerer Neuzugang von 1997





in einem wirklich schönen Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (2. August 2011)

Hi,

zwar kein Paket - aber schön passend (danke Daniel!) rotes Miyata im blauen Miata  (jetzt bekommtse doch ihr Geschenk)





Gruss

Micha


----------



## landsbee (2. August 2011)

Micha, viel Spaß damit, cooles Bild, lg Daniel


----------



## mauricer (2. August 2011)

war das das teil aus der bucht (vormals hier)? schick.

jetzt aber vollbilder der fussmatten und der restlichen karre zeigen....


----------



## bratfass (2. August 2011)

Ja, ich wollte es ja ursprünglich schon nehmen, als Daniel es hier angeboten hat - allerdings wegen Unnötigkeit der Beschenkten kurzzeitig verschoben worden 

Die Matten sind original japanische Roadster Matten (MX5 NA - in USA Miata und in England sowie Japan Eunos Roadster genannt) - sowas flauschiges (und haltbares) bekommst Du hier nicht - ein Großteil der restlichen Modifikationen besteht auch aus meist japanischen Importen.


----------



## mauricer (2. August 2011)

das rad ist sehr cool. ich hoffe du verpasst ihm massenhaft schwarze teile....


----------



## Learoy (2. August 2011)

Adressiert nach Berlin und landete beim Zoll in Dresden.

Abgeschickt: 15.06.
Zugestellt: 01.08.

Der Verkäufer löst gerade einen Bikeshop auf und schrieb mir, dass in seiner ganzen Shopzeit keine Lieferung länger gebraucht hätte, egal wohin adressiert. Da aus dem gleichen Bundesstaat mit dem gleichen Lieferdienst schon etwas anderes seit 3 Wochen hier ist, was eine Woche später erst abgeschickt wurde bin ich geneigt, ihm das zu glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (2. August 2011)

Hallo Micha,

schöner Rahmen, hatte auch kurz überlegt ob ich mitbieten soll. Wenn Du es fertig hast, kann es ja mal den älteren Bruder in silber besuchen kommen.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## bratfass (2. August 2011)

@matu - gerne 

@mauricer - wird alles schwatt - ausser die hintere Bremse - die lollercam ist leider silber bzw. gibbets auch nur in silber - wird einfach mit der sprühdose drüber gejaucht 

der laufradsatz mit den schwarzen x517er kommt rein - hrnabe ist eine gelb/rote hügi, vr leider nur eine shimano - *hat vielleicht noch jemand eine gelb/rote (oder auch eine rot/gelbe) Hügi  Vorderradnabe über?*

Gruss

Micha


----------



## Kint (2. August 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> @matu - gerne
> 
> @mauricer - wird alles schwatt - ausser die hintere Bremse - die lollercam ist leider silber bzw. gibbets auch nur in silber - wird einfach mit der sprühdose drüber gejaucht
> ...



welche Rollercam ? Suntours gabs in einigen Versionen auch in schwarz.. nicht dass das billiger würde  aber trotzdem...


----------



## Gige (2. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> welche Rollercam ? Suntours gabs in einigen Versionen auch in schwarz.. nicht dass das billiger würde  aber trotzdem...



Ich habe noch schwarze aber leider an einem Rahmen


----------



## bratfass (2. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> welche Rollercam ? Suntours gabs in einigen Versionen auch in schwarz.. nicht dass das billiger würde  aber trotzdem...



ja, die sonne - hab halt eine xc sport in nos und silber - schwarze hab ich noch gar keine gesehn

@learoy - das ist noch gar nichts - ich hab schon mal knappe 4 monate auf ein päckchen mit insgesamt 4 scott matthauser bmx bremsbacken gewartet - sogar mit trackingnummer, die allerdings nicht mehr wie electronic shipping information received hergab - war auch nachweislich verschickt und ist dann irgendwann bei mir im briefkasten gelandet - war also nicht mal beim zoll abzuholen

ist mir aber schon ein paar mal passiert - meist mit kleinen sachen, wie caramba travel-agents, innenlagerwelle, wi innenlager usw

mmtn warte ich auf einen caramba canti>vbrake converter - bezahlt und verschickt am 09.07.11


oh gige - wie fies! hübscher rahmen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. August 2011)

in schwarz, biddeschön....





....hab leider keine Bilder von vorne.

Oh, zu spät, da war einer schneller. Kommt davon, wenn man zwischendurch noch andere Bilder sucht 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## euphras (2. August 2011)

Ist das wirklich echtes Schwarz, oder dieses Anthrazit-Blau-Metallic, das für die XCD, GPX, Radius, und andere Gruppen verwandt wurde?!


----------



## Learoy (2. August 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> @learoy - das ist noch gar nichts - ich hab schon mal knappe 4 monate auf ein päckchen mit insgesamt 4 scott matthauser bmx bremsbacken gewartet - sogar mit trackingnummer, die allerdings nicht mehr wie electronic shipping information received hergab - war auch nachweislich verschickt und ist dann irgendwann bei mir im briefkasten gelandet - war also nicht mal beim zoll abzuholen
> 
> ist mir aber schon ein paar mal passiert - meist mit kleinen sachen, wie caramba travel-agents, innenlagerwelle, wi innenlager usw



4 Monate 

Die Größe könnte damit glatt etwas zu tun haben. 2 meiner 3 anderen Sendungen aus den Staaten kamen als Paket, bei beiden musste ich zum Zoll - im dritten (als Brief verschickt) war eine Sattelstütze mit 425mm Länge, also auch recht groß im Verhältnis zu dem des Sealkits.


----------



## Kint (2. August 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich echtes Schwarz, oder dieses Anthrazit-Blau-Metallic, das für die XCD, GPX, Radius, und andere Gruppen verwandt wurde?!



Für die Obige kann ich nicht sprechen, aber es gibt die XC (sport) in schwarz-schwarz.
Bei den späteren Gruppen, der XC9k, 7k, etc... da gibts die XCD6k, dann eben in dem anthrazit metallic. Allerdings hat die auch ne andere Form - keine "Bohrungen" sondern glatte Arme. 
Kenn ich aber auch nur von Bildern, da die späten "Gruppen" cams noch viel schwieriger aufzutreiben sind 
[und gleich kommt wieder der newsboy um die ecke ] 

sorry - der Farbunterschied kommt nur so halb raus:


----------



## euphras (2. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Für die Obige kann ich nicht sprechen, aber es gibt die XC (sport) in schwarz-schwarz.
> Bei den späteren Gruppen, der XC9k, 7k, etc... da gibts die XCD6k, dann eben in dem anthrazit metallic.



Danke für das Bild und die Hintergründe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (3. August 2011)

ebenfalls vielen dank - möchte jemand eine silberne unbenutzte gegen eine schwarze benutzte tauschen?


----------



## Kint (4. August 2011)

Ich habe in schwarz nur eine benutzte und eine in nos. 
Und - wie ich beim rauskramen fürs Foto gemerkt habe- auch keinen Bedarf mehr an weiteren da ich auch noch silberne habe, obwohl mir ad hoc kein einziges Projekt einfällt wofür ich überhaupt eine bräuchte...  

*Unter Vorbehalt* die schwarzen dürften also an sich gehen...


----------



## euphras (4. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Unter Vorbehalt* die schwarzen dürften also an sich gehen...



Ist notiert. Mein Traumprojekt würde davon profitieren.


----------



## Koe (4. August 2011)

die freude meinerseits war riesengroß, als ich folgenden inhalt heute dem paket entnehmen konnte. zur feier des tages gabe es auch gleich noch ein schlückchen lebenselixier, das fast genauso alt sein dürfte.

vielen dank nochmal nach potsdam für das gute stück. ich hoffe das blizzard wird noch vorm winter fertig.


gruß

stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (4. August 2011)

Potsdam da muss ich drauf bestehen!
Gruß kay


----------



## Koe (4. August 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Potsdam da muss ich drauf bestehen!
> Gruß kay



tschuldigung schon geändert.

meine frau ruft mich heute auf der arbeit an: "kann es sein das da ein paket von der adresse gekommen ist, an die ich heute den umschlag für dich abgeschickt habe"

gutes auge und gedächtnis mein schätzchen.


----------



## mauricer (4. August 2011)

hi stefan.

sehr cool. dann hab ich ja nun kein schlechtes gewissen mehr, dass ich dir meine damals nicht verkauft habe ....ein schoenes stueck!

vg

moritz


----------



## newsboy (4. August 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> gutes auge und gedächtnis mein schätzchen.



glaub, das haben 99% der Regierungen drauf...


----------



## MKAB (4. August 2011)

Glückwunsch Stefan!
So eine suche ich auch noch. Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Switchblade...

Und wegen Malzgetränken müssen wir uns auch noch mal unterhalten 

Klappt Samstag eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (5. August 2011)

Der Zoll in Berlin (Kufsteiner) ist immer einen Besuch wert
nun ja nachdem ich stundenlang in der von Schweiß und Gestank geschwängerten Luft stundenlang warten musste, konnte ich mein Paket in mein Arme nehmen 

Kleiner Ausblick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fast vergessen, sehr gut Stefan, die brauche ich auch noch.

Grüsse
Matt


----------



## tom-skywalker (7. August 2011)




----------



## tom-skywalker (7. August 2011)




----------



## tom-skywalker (7. August 2011)

wech


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2011)

schick. noch ein schwarzer, duenner schaftvorbau dazu?


----------



## tom-skywalker (7. August 2011)

wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (7. August 2011)

aber braun und schwarz passt doch perfekt?


----------



## Learoy (7. August 2011)

Nicht immer, ich bin auch bei dem vielen Silber etwas skeptisch. Die Lackierung gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, hingegen stelle ich ich sie mir für einen Aufbau aufgrund der Maserung schwierig vor.


----------



## bratfass (7. August 2011)

War der Grund, weshalb ich mein Biria Woody nach uk verkauft hab


----------



## tom-skywalker (8. August 2011)

wech


----------



## bratfass (8. August 2011)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Update: Wahrscheinlich werde ich erst mal kein Rad mit dem Rahmen aufbauen, mir ist eine nette Alternative zugelaufen.
> 
> Tom



Du weißt aber schon, um was es in dem Thread hier geht?


----------



## tom-skywalker (9. August 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, um was es in dem Thread hier geht?



Verrätst Du's mir?


----------



## mauricer (9. August 2011)

dass du eigentlich nur kurz zeigst, was heute schönes in der post war.


----------



## oppaunke (11. August 2011)

hmm, zum kurz zeigen eigentlich extreeeeeemmmmst zu schade was mir heute der postmann in die hand gedrückt hat...:






[/URL][/IMG]


der christian


----------



## mauricer (11. August 2011)

kommen die an die wolke? schöne teile.


----------



## oppaunke (11. August 2011)

an die wolke kommen die nicht.da wirds was anderes.
erstmal noch nicht verplant, ich legse mir schön hin und bin begeistert.
kuckse mir jetzt nochmal an...
der christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (11. August 2011)

oppaunke schrieb:


> hmm, zum kurz zeigen eigentlich extreeeeeemmmmst zu schade was mir heute der postmann in die hand gedrückt hat..
> 
> der christian




Ohhhhhh - Du machst mich unglücklich 

willwillwill


----------



## oppaunke (11. August 2011)

ach micha,
wenn wir uns mal treffen sollten bring ich se mit.dann darfste mal streicheln...
ach, ich weiß das ich gemein bin...
der christian


----------



## zagato (12. August 2011)

hallo christian,
was hast du da eigentlich für ein ein innenlager. meins sieht genauso aus und hat 135 mm. aber bisher konnte ich es noch nicht richtig einordnen. ist es ein cooks?
gruß volkmar


----------



## Koe (12. August 2011)

zagato schrieb:


> hallo christian,
> was hast du da eigentlich für ein ein innenlager. meins sieht genauso aus und hat 135 mm. aber bisher konnte ich es noch nicht richtig einordnen.
> gruß volkmar



hallo volkmar,

wie geht dir?
meine vermutung ist ja das es sich um ein zur kubel pasendes cqp (hatte die auch lager??) od. cook innenlager handelt.

ist deins auch silber od. vlt. schwarz?

gruß

stefan


----------



## zagato (12. August 2011)

vielen dank stefan mir geht es gut.
die lager sind bei mir blau. wenn es ein cook ist bin ich happy. aber ich möchte es halt gerne genauer wissen.
    ab 20.8. würde ich mich freuen euch wieder in ffm zu treffen.
gruß volkmar


----------



## Koe (12. August 2011)

würde mich auch freuen, volkmar.

ich hab 2 schwarze cook. die unterscheiden sich lediglich bei den klemmhülsen. bei dem einen verlaufne sie konisch bei dem anderen sehen sie auch wie bei dem lager von christian.

ich schick dir gleich noch ne pn.


gruß


stefan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. August 2011)

Komm gerade vom Jugo Betrugo mit diesen Teilen in Händen. Silberne Araya RM-20 oder 25 waren auch noch dabei :





Vielen Dank nach MADSTOP , war ein schöner Abend, quatschen, tauschen, essen und trinken.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## kona86 (12. August 2011)

gibihm schrieb:


> Jüngerer Neuzugang von 1997
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hui... dafür könnte ich mich auch begeistern...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. August 2011)

Hammer! Würd ich auch nehmen  Hätte immer noch gerne einen RM Blizzard um nen schönen Singlespeeder draus zu machen, aber die Rahmen sind so teuer T.T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (13. August 2011)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Komm gerade vom Jugo Betrugo mit diesen Teilen in Händen. Silberne Araya RM-20 oder 25 waren auch noch dabei :
> 
> Vielen Dank nach MADSTOP , war ein schöner Abend, quatschen, tauschen, essen und trinken.
> 
> ...



glückwunsch micha,wunderschön.


----------



## Frequenzfett (13. August 2011)

Handtuch and More 
Eurobike kann kommen


----------



## gtbiker (13. August 2011)

Und alles NOS und NIB!


----------



## Learoy (13. August 2011)

SIGG hat auch Klobürsten gemacht?!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. August 2011)

Na klar, auch schon Anfang der Neunziger


----------



## tom-skywalker (13. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flema (15. August 2011)

Wie neu...MATRIX + DX 650...jetzt fehlen nur noch die Spanner.

Lacht mich nicht aus





Das auch noch !


----------



## maxim-DD (18. August 2011)

Flema schrieb:


> Wie neu...MATRIX + DX 650...jetzt fehlen nur noch die Spanner.
> 
> Lacht mich nicht aus
> 
> ...



dafür wird die felge wohl zu schmal sein, wirste keine freude dran haben.


----------



## hendr1k (18. August 2011)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


>



cooler Sattel !  
Haste denn ein britisches Bike ?


----------



## maxim-DD (18. August 2011)




----------



## tom-skywalker (18. August 2011)

hendr1k schrieb:


> cooler Sattel !
> Haste denn ein britisches Bike ?



Nö.
Aber es wird sich das passende finden - früher oder später.


----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

Heute und gestern angekommen: 






Syncros Revos vom Pulverer
White Industries Titan Innenlager
RingléTi Stix (silber)
Ringle H2O (rot)

Das Wochenende ist gerettet...


----------



## stoppi_71 (19. August 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Ringle-Spanner:

Wenn man diese feststellt, dann rasten die Spanner nicht ein. Die maximale Klemmkraft lag bei meinen Exemplaren aber in etwa in der parallelen Stellung der Hebel zur Längsachse. Da man die Hebel aber noch weiter nach innen stellen kann, nimmt die Kraft wieder ab...

Meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

@ Stoppi,

habe die Teile noch nicht verbaut (sind für nen Kumpel). Aber in der Tat scheint die Klemmwirkung nicht gerade dolle. Ich habe die Nachfolger verbaut und die sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## euphras (19. August 2011)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> ...
> Meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Die Teile waren schon absolute Fehlkonstruktionen, als sie Anfang der Neunziger auf den Markt kamen. Schnellspanner, die man zusätzlich zum Klappen auch noch drehen muß, damit sie überhaupt annähernd genug Klemmkraft aufbauen. :kotz: Bei meinem C´dale kann ich den Sattelspanner festknallen, wie ich will, auf längeren Touren sinkt die (gefettete) Sattelstütze unweigerlich Mikrometer um Mikrometer in das Sattelrohr ab. :kotz:


----------



## stoppi_71 (19. August 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja froh, daÃ ich meine PÃ¤rchen u.a. hier im Forum zu stark Ã¼berhÃ¶hten Preisen losgeworden bin... 

SpaÃ beiseite: Da funktionieren meine 3,90 â¬ - Shogunspanner ja 1992-mal besser...

Ad Rahbari: Ich will auch nicht dein PÃ¤ckchen schlecht machen und deine Freude mindern... Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht bÃ¶se, aber objektiv aus technischer Sicht betrachtet ist das wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

@ Stoppi:

Passt schon. Die Schnellspanner sind für nen Kumpel. Der Rest ist top.


----------



## nafetsgurk (19. August 2011)

in den neunzigern gabs so manchen schnellspanner, der schnell gespannt + auch schnell wieder offen war...gar net so lustig...!!!
ich hab die immer zusätzlich mit nem kabelbinder fixiert...


----------



## mat2u (19. August 2011)

Dementi! 
Ihr sprecht doch von den Ringle Spannern mit den drei Löchern?
Die klemmen absolut gut, habe die an 2 meiner Bikes (eins davon bin ich schon anno 91 gefahren, es ist im Gegensatz zu einem Shimanospanner etwas ungewöhnlich, dass man nach dem Verschließen des Hebels selbigen noch etwa ein 1/3 Drehung im Uhrzeigersinn drehen muss - aber gut halten tun die.
Vom Handling gefällt mir das allemal besser wie es hute DT Swiss verbaut (ist aber mit der Drehung ähnlich).
Also hier eine Lanze für die Ringles 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Kint (19. August 2011)

.. und genau deswegen hiessen sie auch cam twist. 
mechanisch macht das vollauf sinn. 
Its a feature not a bug !


----------



## Koe (20. August 2011)

nicht per post gekommen, sondern persönlich beim ziegenhirten abgeholt.

american classic stütze nos in 26,4mm fürs kinder-kona.








ich freu mich.


schönes wochenende.


stefan


----------



## .jan (20. August 2011)

Das gibt's doch gar nicht. Die würde perfekt an mein Monster passen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. August 2011)

Yes, grosses Paket, und auch gleich bearbeitet.....





Grüsse Franky


----------



## BjoernS (20. August 2011)

SchickSchick Franky, Gratuliere!!! Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit...aber was isn des fürn Dingen???



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Yes, grosses Paket, und auch gleich bearbeitet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. August 2011)

FUNK 
Deine Stützen sind auch fertig 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernS (20. August 2011)

FUNK - YEAH 

Stützen - YEEEHAAAAA

Schönes Wetter, schöne Teile, schöne News


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. August 2011)

Vermisst von Euch vielleicht jemand eine einzelnen XTR 900 Bremshebel mit defektem Shifter? Kam bei mir diese Woche an, ich hab's aber nicht bestellt oder gekauft 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## mauricer (21. August 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Yes, grosses Paket, und auch gleich bearbeitet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das sozusagen ein vorher-nachher bild? du tier solltest einen polierservice aufmachen......

gruss

Moritz


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. August 2011)

wird ja richtig gut!

Frank, welche Mittelchen/ Werkzeuge waren daran beteiligt?


----------



## Rahbari (22. August 2011)

3 Wochen hat die "Priority Mail" der US Post gebraucht. Abgeschickt aus New York.

Meine Revo Kurbeln freuen sich schon...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. August 2011)

@Matze, ich überlege noch ob ich nen Funkfred öffne,da könnte ich das mal genauer beschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (22. August 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> @Matze, ich überlege noch ob ich nen Funkfred öffne,da könnte ich das mal genauer beschreiben.





na los doch, da spame ich dann meins auch rein


----------



## oneschnark (22. August 2011)

Salut, Heute in Berlin



Philippe


----------



## bratfass (22. August 2011)

Glueckwunsch Philippe! Isses endlich angekommen


---
- Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Kint (23. August 2011)

...von ebay ? glückwunsch...


----------



## epic2006 (23. August 2011)

Auch heute angekommen:



Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (23. August 2011)

@ Gerrit: Glückwunsch! Den Zaskar polieren und dann Aufbauthread!


----------



## expresso'93 (23. August 2011)

Heute dem Zoll entrissen


----------



## hentho (23. August 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> @Matze, ich überlege noch ob ich nen Funkfred öffne,da könnte ich das mal genauer beschreiben.



Moin Frank,

wäre absolut für nen Funkfred - weiß noch nicht wirklich, was ich mit meinem Rahmen anstelle.


----------



## Koe (24. August 2011)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Heute dem Zoll entrissen



moin moin,

glückwunsch. schönes stück, das würde mir auch gefallen. ich frag mich echt wo du immer die ganzen brodie's auftreibst. 

gruß


stefan


----------



## expresso'93 (24. August 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

das frage ich mich auch immer wieder 

Ich suche halt überall und weiß mittlerweile wo so einige Brodies stehen. Dann braucht es nur noch Geduld und manchmal etwas Überredungskunst.

Die hier sind auch noch mitgekommen:





Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (24. August 2011)

Das Sovereign ist ja wieder einmal fein...


----------



## uschibert (24. August 2011)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Heute dem Zoll entrissen
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/960773


 

Ah, ein 16er von '94. War das chainsuck-Blech auch mit bei?

Gruß!


----------



## expresso'93 (24. August 2011)

Ja, ist ein später '94er, hat schon die neue Zugführung und curved seatstays. Die ACS war dabei.


----------



## uschibert (24. August 2011)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein später '94er, hat schon die neue Zugführung und curved seatstays. Die ACS war dabei.


 
Die anderen Bilder hatte ich garnicht gesehen. Steht ja sogar drauf. Ich hab einen, noch mit geraden Streben. 
Jetzt kannst du aber im Nummern-Fred einiges korrigieren.

Gruß!


----------



## expresso'93 (24. August 2011)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, der Rahmen hat die 3522. Ich hab ja noch den '93er, der hat noch komplett die alte Zugführung, Ausfallenden und Stützenklemmung. Da sieht man mal wieder, das fast jeder Rahmen ein Unikat ist.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## mat2u (24. August 2011)

Danke an den Postboten und Danke an den Verkäufer, nette Teile gut verpackt.
Endlich habe ich auch den Hite Rite für das Ridgerunner 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2011)

Kam heute an:



und kommt ans Zaskar. So langsam sind die Teile komplett.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. August 2011)

@ Gerrit 

zufälligerweise ein 93er Zaskar?


----------



## epic2006 (25. August 2011)

Jupp: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540535


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (25. August 2011)

Hi Oliver,

wieder mal ein schöner Brodie ,
ich beneide Dich um die ganzen schönen Brodies die du hast ,
und wie Stefan schon sagt, wie machst du das bloß immer.

Grüße
Matt


----------



## andy1 (29. August 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Danke an den Postboten und Danke an den Verkäufer, nette Teile gut verpackt.
> Endlich habe ich auch den Hite Rite für das Ridgerunner
> 
> 
> ...




Die Gabel hätte ich auch gern genommen! 

Habe mir mein Paket gestern auf dem Flohmarkt in WI abgeholt obwohl ich mir nichts mehr anschaffen wollte...

- bestimmt 8 Paar 095er XT-STI-Bremshebel in NOX jweils ohne STI-Schalter (alle abgeschraubt was weiss ich wofür aber der hatte noch viel mehr von den Hebeln ohne Schalter )
- an die 10 Paar Suntour XC-Pro Bremshebel (die etwas moderneren mit silber-güldenen Hebeln)
- 1 x XC-Pro SW NOS
- ca. 8mal Suntour Naben (pro und comp) mit eher ungenutzen Kassetten jeweils lose
- und allerhand Gabel-Spacer (ca. knapp 100Stück hab ich genommen, ein vielfaches hatte er noch da)

und das alles zum Preis was sonst üblichwerweise ein einzelnes XC-Pro-Schaltwerk kostet - ich konnte nicht nein sagen.
Der bekommt wohl öfter was von einem Radladen, viele neue - also unbenutze - Sachen

Die wollten mir schon die 3 großen Kisten verkaufen doch da hab ich abgewunken - Kind, Kindesmutter und Kinderwagen mussten auch noch ins Auto


----------



## amajo (29. August 2011)

hi...endlich ist mein lang ersehnter erster fat chance rahmen mit gabel angekommen. viele kratzer...viel arbeit steht bevor. werde auf anraten von helmut...syborg (danke für die ersten tipps!!!) einen aufbau thread starten...und würde mich über hilfe sehr freuen. gruss und euch einen schönen start in die woche. andreas


----------



## Lamima (29. August 2011)

andy1 schrieb:


> Habe mir mein Paket gestern auf dem Flohmarkt in WI abgeholt obwohl ich mir nichts mehr anschaffen wollte...



Wo war denn gestern in WI Flohmarkt? Bzw. Fahrradflohmarkt oder normaler?


----------



## Koe (29. August 2011)

Lamima schrieb:


> Wo war denn gestern in WI Flohmarkt? Bzw. Fahrradflohmarkt oder normaler?



das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. äppelallee ist doch immer am ersten so. im monat, also nächste woche.


----------



## andy1 (29. August 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. äppelallee ist doch immer am ersten so. im monat, also nächste woche.



Das war schon ganz aktuell gestern:
Ich war eigentlich hier (65201 Wiesbaden,  Alte Schmelze 22) bei der Dekra wegen Oldtimer(-Autos) schauen und bin da extra von FFM rübergefahren.
Schräg gegenüber war dann zufällig dieser normale Flohmarkt - also Schierstein-Biebrich - nicht weit weg vom Bikemax.

Da fällt mir ein - er hatte noch solche y-Shifter da von Suntour, die habe ich komischerweise liegengelassen.

Eigentlich mache ich aus Zeitgründen mom. weniger mit Classicbikekram aber einfach mal wegpacken. Hatte nun schon Anfragen hier aber meine Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (29. August 2011)

andy1 schrieb:


> ... Hatte nun schon Anfragen hier aber meine Zeit...



Wenn das Anfragen bezüglich der Suntour Teile sind, dann stell ich mich auch mal in die Schlange, Andreas. 

Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## Lamima (29. August 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. äppelallee ist doch immer am ersten so. im monat, also nächste woche.



Ich wusste garnicht, dass sich so viele Altmetallfahrer in der Ecke WI/MZ tummeln - das schreit ja fast nach 'ner Ausfahrt ;-)


----------



## Koe (29. August 2011)

Lamima schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, dass sich so viele Altmetallfahrer in der Ecke WI/MZ tummeln - das schreit ja fast nach 'ner Ausfahrt ;-)



dann achte öfters mal auf den faden hier:

Rhein-Main-Teffen

gruß

stefan


----------



## bratfass (29. August 2011)

Glueckwunsch andreas zum Fat in einer geilen farbe und vor allem mit DER gabel! Klasse!


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bullfighter (30. August 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> Danke an den Postboten und Danke an den Verkäufer, nette Teile gut verpackt.
> Endlich habe ich auch den Hite Rite für das Ridgerunner
> 
> 
> ...



Hey das Paket kenn ich doch
Ich habe zu danken


----------



## epic2006 (31. August 2011)

Nach langer Odysse angekommen:



die lange Geschichte hat ein Ende, es gibt einen Neuanfang.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bratfass (31. August 2011)

Glückwunsch Gerrit! Eine der schönsten Lackierungen bei GT mmn




Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## .jan (31. August 2011)

Wirklich sehr schön, Glückwunsch!! Neben Tequila Sunrise oder wie die heißt mein Lieblingsfinish von GT. Lecker, lecker...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. August 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> .....Tequila Sunrise oder wie die heißt .....



cosmic  (alte Schluckspechte.....)


----------



## mini.tom (31. August 2011)

Super Gerrit - freue mich mit dir - habs ja persönlich gesehen wie du ohne den Rahmen gelitten hast ...
Danke David das du es geschafft hast ;-) 
thanks
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (31. August 2011)

Gerrit , freu mich für Dich das es doch noch geklappt hat 

da wird`s  ja bei der nächsten Tour etwas bunter


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. August 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schön, Glückwunsch!! Neben Tequila Sunrise oder wie die heißt mein Lieblingsfinish von GT. Lecker, lecker...



Cosmic Sunrise > GT Zaskar

Tequila Sunrise > GT Karakoram 

ist dann so etwas:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280705537812


----------



## cleiende (31. August 2011)

das ist Tequila Sunrise!


----------



## epic2006 (1. September 2011)

Danke, Danke! Hier geht´s weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541796 aber das habt ihr wahrscheinlich eh schon gesehen.

Die beiden sunrise paintjobs wären auch nochmal was, bei Zeiten.

@ Thomas: bis zur nächsten Tour wird´s mit Sicherheit nix, da ich hoffe, dass wir dieses Jahr nochmal fahren, evtl bei euch? Könnte höchstens mit dem Zaskar was werden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540535

Bis denn...


----------



## euphras (1. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ein Rahmen mit Geschichte(n)....

Glückwunsch, Gerrit


----------



## .jan (1. September 2011)

@Matze010 & cleiende: Ich meinte beide. Habe ich aber erst gerade gemerkt.


----------



## bratfass (1. September 2011)

Heut früh beim Zoll in Hanau abgeholt


----------



## uschibert (1. September 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> Heut früh beim Zoll in Hanau abgeholt


 

sehr schön!!!


----------



## expresso'93 (1. September 2011)

Da war ich auch schon oft, ist wie eine Zeitreise in die 80er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (1. September 2011)

komisch, das scheint beim zoll jedem so zu gehen. bei uns ist es wie eine reise in den tiefsten osten. (also auch 80er) dabei hilft natürlich ungemein, das mehr russisch als deutsch auf den schildern zu lesen ist.

gruss kay


----------



## mauricer (1. September 2011)

Hamburg geht seit neuestem richtig schnell, seitdem die in der modernen Hafen ciddy sind.....trotzdem immer wieder total nervig...vor allem, dass man auf den versandpreis auch noch zoll bezahlt finde ich immer wieder frech.


----------



## gtbiker (1. September 2011)

Teuflisches Zeug


----------



## bratfass (1. September 2011)

Allerdings - und jedes Mal wieder stoere ich den Guudsten bei seiner Wurststulle und Kaffe aus der Thermoskanne - er war heut wieder besonders grantig 

Was ich mal garnicht versteh - es wurde (wie von mir erbeten) klar und deutlich AUSSEN sichtbar detailliert der inhalt aufgefuehrt sowie der warenwert - mal muss ichs peesoenlich abholen, mal wirds direkt bei mir abgegeben und mal an der tuer kassiert, mal berechnet der nette herr nur auf den warenwert, mal inkludiert er die portokosten in die rechnung

Mir kommts so vor sls ob da jedes mal was anderes zur berechnungsgrundlage genommen wuerde

Mal was anderes, ich komme mit dem veraenderten fotoalbum garnicht mehr klar

Laesst sich irgendwo einstellen, dass man immer die ALTE version nutzen kann??? Obwohl ich die bilder richtig gedreht hab, werden die links in den posts wieder verkehrt rum dargestellt??


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## popeye (2. September 2011)

woran denkt ihr wenn ihr morgens auf dem weg zur arbeit an der ampel wartet, bis es endlich weiter geht?

bei mir kam gestern ein kleines briefchen mit bunten stickern an und einer der beiden  bringt mir heute einen farbtupfer in den sonst eher grauen morgen:





VG,
Michael


----------



## aggressor2 (2. September 2011)

kein großes paket, kein großer inhalt, trotzdem freu ich mich. schwarze dx cantis mit allem nötigen zubehör. sehr cool.
kein bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyGewe (2. September 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> Heut früh beim Zoll in Hanau abgeholt


 

ja finde ich auch sehr schön!


----------



## Koe (2. September 2011)

popeye schrieb:


> woran denkt ihr wenn ihr morgens auf dem weg zur arbeit an der ampel wartet, bis es endlich weiter geht?
> 
> bei mir kam gestern ein kleines briefchen mit bunten stickern an und einer der beiden  bringt mir heute einen farbtupfer in den sonst eher grauen morgen:
> 
> ...



hallo michael, 

sehr schöner farbtupfer.
das cockpit kommt mir bekannt vor. sind das paul od. forge-schellen?

bitte sag mir das das weiße etwas nicht wirklich deine fahrradsicherung ist, wenn du es irgendwo abstellst.

gruß

stefan


----------



## popeye (2. September 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> hallo michael,
> 
> sehr schöner farbtupfer.
> das cockpit kommt mir bekannt vor. sind das paul od. forge-schellen?



Echt? Wieso bekannt, steh gerade auf dem Schlauch? Die Schellen sind von Paul. 



Koe schrieb:


> bitte sag mir das das weiße etwas nicht wirklich deine fahrradsicherung ist, wenn du es irgendwo abstellst.



Nee, ist nur die die optionale Vorderradsicherung... Bei der Arbeit habe ich ein New York Lock am Ständer festgemacht, da wird es dann befestigt. Ist mir nur zu schwer um damit durch die Gegend zu fahren, zumal das Ti sowieso nicht irgendwo in der Stadt oder sonstwo abgestellt wird. Dafür habe ich ein fast verkehrssicheres Alltags-Gefährt (welches hier keiner sehen will).

VG,
Michael


----------



## popeye (2. September 2011)

Wegen Decals, Sticker usw. Kennt jemand eigentlich diesen Laden http://www.velocals.com/servlet/the-182/1982-SALSA-decal-set/Detail

In der Sufu habe ich nichts gefunden, müsste hier doch aber eigentlich schonmal hochgepoppt sein  

VG,
Michael


----------



## Kint (2. September 2011)

...schöönes Bild popeye!

Und das mit der Fahrradsicherung: Schwachpunkt bei allen Schlössern ist der Schliesszylinder. So schnell und unaufällig wie man den aufbekommt ist kein Material durchtrennt, das geht in Sekunden, und egal welches Zylindersystem. 

Die einzig halbwegs sichere Alternative ist zwei Schlösser mit zwei unterschiedlichen Schliesszylindern gleichzeitig zu verwenden, da scheinbar meist eine Spezialisierung bei den Langfingern vorliegt -auf ein system. 

Alles andere ist nur Sicherung gegen wegtragen, also immer anschliessen nicht abschliessen, und da tuts imo auch ein 2 Schloss ausm Baumarkt.


----------



## Koe (2. September 2011)

popeye schrieb:


> Echt? Wieso bekannt, steh gerade auf dem Schlauch? Die Schellen sind von Paul.
> 
> VG,
> Michael



sorry war auch von mir etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.
ich bin an meinem fat ti eine zeit lang auch einen schwarzen vorbau mit schwarzer ck-kappe, ti-lenker und den forge-schellen gefahren. 
mein ausblick von oben auf die lenkzentrale war dann deinem sehr ähnlich.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Briggtopp (2. September 2011)

Heute anne Tür jeklingelt und wortlos inne Hand jedrückt 
War natürllich alles schön eingewickelt


----------



## argh (2. September 2011)

Ich habe heute auch ein Rad abgeholt. Dummerweise habe ich die Kiste einfach schnell gekauft und habe keinerlei Ahnung, was es sein kann. Darf ich euch um Hilfe bitten?

Gab´s dazu nicht einen Extra-Thread?


----------



## euphras (2. September 2011)

argh schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch ein Rad abgeholt. Dummerweise habe ich die Kiste einfach schnell gekauft und habe keinerlei Ahnung, was es sein kann. Darf ich euch um Hilfe bitten?



Klar, Arne, aber ohne Bilder wird dat nix.  

Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## popeye (2. September 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> sorry war auch von mir etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.
> ich bin an meinem fat ti eine zeit lang auch einen schwarzen vorbau mit schwarzer ck-kappe, ti-lenker und den forge-schellen gefahren.
> mein ausblick von oben auf die lenkzentrale war dann deinem sehr ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Kurz nachdem ich gepostet hattet, dachte ich mir schon so was  Manchmal brauche ich eben ein bissl länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-skywalker (5. September 2011)




----------



## tom-skywalker (5. September 2011)




----------



## tom-skywalker (6. September 2011)




----------



## Nader (6. September 2011)

bei mir sind heute zwei große und zwei kleine Pakete angekommen 













ich packe die erstmal aus und später gibt es Fotos vom Inhalt


----------



## Kreuzrad (9. September 2011)

Das erste mal, dass ein (bzw. drei) größeres Paket mit Fahrradzeug bei mir ankam 


 
Zwei 28x1,35 Conti Sportcontact und einmal 28x1,75 Schwalbe Smart Sam


----------



## DefektesKind (9. September 2011)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


>




Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut das Teil.


----------



## tom-skywalker (9. September 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut das Teil.



Aufbauthread ist geplant - mehr darf ich hier im Thread nicht schreiben. Blockwartalarm.
Reifen werden getauscht, die Rocket Ron sind mir zu dick und zu grau. Als Gabel soll eine Pace rein. Rahmen ist recht leicht, genaues Gewicht folgt.


----------



## MichelvomBerg (10. September 2011)

Endlich, der Postbote war da.....









....dann bekommt mein Stumpi FS dieses Jahr doch noch die Chance auf ein paar Kilometer Auslauf


----------



## Learoy (10. September 2011)

Die war doch bei eBay drin.  Toller Zustand und dazu noch eine von den ganz späten Mag21.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (14. September 2011)

Es war allerdings keine echte Überraschung denn eine unerwartete Preview gab es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527525&page=2

Wenigstens musste ich ab da nicht mehr bangen, ob die antiken decals gut verarbeitet werden konnten. 

Ich habe leider kein team violet im Original hier, so dass ich keinen echten Vergleich anstellen kann. Es sieht aber auf jeden Fall gut aus. Im Original auch deutlich besser als auf diesem Foto. 

VG,
Michael


----------



## bratfass (15. September 2011)

Schön! Ein Zwilling bis auf die andersfarbigen decals - hast Du den Klarlack auch mit Glimmerteilchen versehen lassen?

Achja - gekommen ist ja auch noch was:





Gruss

Micha


----------



## popeye (15. September 2011)

Nein, da kam ich nicht drauf. Ich finde es glimmert aber trotzdem ein bisschen, vielleicht hat etoe das von sich aus gemacht. muss heute abend nochmals draufschauen. 

Ist aber auf jeden fall schön, wie der rahmen bei unterschiedlichen lichtverhältnissen wirkt und der lack hat eine schöne tiefe. 

bis das gute stück aufgebaut sein soll, dauert es noch ein bisschen, soll das ostergeschenk werden und jetzt kommt ja erst mal die kalte jahreszeit 

vg,
michael


----------



## bratfass (19. September 2011)

Und wieder ein "Blättchen" weiter 

Übrigens - das Blatt, der Vorbau und die Griffe wurden am *25.07.2011* mit PayPal *bezahlt!* Durfte ich heute früh in der Zöllnerklause abholen





Gruss

Micha


----------



## .jan (19. September 2011)

Die pinken Griffe habe ich auch am Yo.


----------



## bratfass (20. September 2011)

Was könnte da wohl drin sein (froiiii)? 





Gruss, Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. September 2011)

ne lve.


----------



## hendr1k (20. September 2011)

ein Kleiderbügel


----------



## bratfass (20. September 2011)

Stimmt Hendrik - ein Kleiderbügel 





Gruss, Micha


----------



## Kint (20. September 2011)

eine Batterie von 6 Flaschenhaltern nebeneinander, aus einem Stück Titan gebogen, mit Adapter zum Befestigen an der Sattelstütze für ne Tour ohne Versorgungswagen. 
Bei dem Porto kanns nur Titan sein, und kingcage steht ja nun auch drauf. 

edit:
ooops, die preise bei USPS scheinen gefallen zu sein...


----------



## bratfass (20. September 2011)

Für die h2oS wär die Packung zu flach gewesen - ist aber aus der Perspektive nicht zu sehen 


Ne, eigentlich nicht - nur war der VK einer der wenigen, die die USPS Preise auch so weitergeben - hatte letztens einen Germany-Aufschlag von satten 30$ auf reale Porto gezahlt


----------



## mauricer (20. September 2011)

heute in der post...auch ohne zoll.....frag mich welche auswahlkriterien die haben..





gruss

Moritz


----------



## bratfass (20. September 2011)

Hi Moritz,

eventuell gehn sie nach Ästhetik?  - sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen - nur ein Späßchen 

Gruss

Micha


----------



## mauricer (20. September 2011)

ich wünschte das wär der Grund. 

aber mal spass beiseite. so ein ähnlicher (wenn nicht sogar das gleiche Modell) avocet war früher auf dem dolomiti - zumindest hab ich einige originale bereits damit gesehen. daher dacht ich, wenn schon das rad immer noch nicht hier ist, der Sattel ist sozusagen der Vorbote. war keine grosse Investition. wenn er ********  am rad aussieht (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) und nicht bequem ist (womit ich ebenfalls nicht rechne....lecker Gel), dann kommt er eben wieder weg.

gruss

Moritz


----------



## gtbiker (20. September 2011)

Der Sattel hat rein gar nichts mit dem Originalverbautensattelaausdemkatalog zu tun, ist ein Katastrophe und wird niemals was anderes als eine Katastrophe sein. Sorry, just my 2 cent.


----------



## mauricer (20. September 2011)

echt? hab ich mich so vertan? (ich leih mir das kurz mal von oldklein.com)







vielleicht klärt mich mal jemand auf, der sich mit den Dingern auskennt. soviele unterschiedliche avocet gelflex 30 scheint es ja nicht gegeben zu haben. ich sehe hier in erster Linie ein anderes logo, das einen tick weiter hinten platziert ist. ich würde aber gerne mehr dazu erfahren, wenn jemand bescheid weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (20. September 2011)

Zumindest ist im 90er Katalog der normale Avocet als Sattel abgebildet. 
Diesen ersten Beitrag hier aus rbuk fand ich recht passend 
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/vi...start=15&sid=a58a103d07713fb21a37528c69fc13d0


----------



## mauricer (20. September 2011)

der "normale" dort ist aber ebenfalls ein gelflex 30. ich schau mir mal an, ob der live auch so phat aussieht. das wäre natürlich höchst besorgniserregend.


----------



## hendr1k (20. September 2011)

den Sattel kannste ja zur Not deiner Mutter ans Hollandrad bauen


----------



## gtbiker (20. September 2011)

_The Avocet series 30 saddles come in four styles, Mens (touring), Womens (touring), Racing, and Comfort (which is like an ATB type but a little wider than usual)._

Quelle: http://www.bikepro.com/products/saddles/avocet.html


----------



## mauricer (20. September 2011)

scheint dann wohl eher die atb-variante zu sein.


----------



## bratfass (21. September 2011)

Aber mit den mirakuloesen Auswahlkriterien hast Du schon recht. Ich hab schon Paeckchen/Pakete direkt zugestellt bekommen, auf denen nur irgendwas draufgekrakelt wurde, wie bike parts und value 150$ und auf der anderen Seite musste ich welche abholen, bei denen der PayPalAuszug aussen aufgeklebt war und der sichtbare Warenwert bei 30!!$ jedoch das Porto bei ebenfalls 30$ und das tolle - es wurden 60!!$ als Berechnungsgrundlage genommen, womit ich dan doch nochmal knappe 10â¬ abdruecken musste


Noch nicht eingetroffen - aber schon auf dem Weg 







Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe

Micha


----------



## epic2006 (23. September 2011)

Die Tage kam hier auch einiges an:



muss mich erstmal sammeln und schaun, wie ich die Teile auf die Projekte verteile...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## amajo (24. September 2011)

hi...ich habe mal für alle interessierten einen neuen thraed zu diesem bike gepostet...zum aktuellen stand des aufbaus.
schönen sonntag euch.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545524&highlight=fat+chance+team+comp

gruss andreas


----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. September 2011)

Einiges ist mit der Post über Houston und Bern gekommen (mks tool, flaschen und trikot), die seltenen Teile (Murray Gabel, CBR Naben, IRD Stem, Merlin Achse, Willisau Bottle) habe ich in der Schweiz gefunden. Danke an zingel, badbushido und newsboy  





Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nhe (26. September 2011)

Die schottische Trinkflasche in der Mitte finde ich persönlich am attraktivsten!

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## hentho (26. September 2011)

Also den Interloc-Vorbau hätte ich auch genommen .


----------



## argh (26. September 2011)

Micha, die Sammlung schaut aus wie eine vorweihnachtliche Bescherung. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. September 2011)

Da sucht man Jahrelang und dann kommt alles auf einmal. Ein Glück waren auch Tauschgeschäfte erlaubt, sonst hätte das Ein oder Andere nicht mitnehmen können. Meine Frau hat auch gefragt, ob denn schon Weihnachten wäre, als ich den Karton ausgepackt habe.


----------



## hendr1k (26. September 2011)

Was hast du denn vor mit der Joe Murray Gabel ?


----------



## mauricer (28. September 2011)

hier ist gestern auch was angekommen und es passt wie angegossen.






Bild ist noch vom Retrorocky (ich hoffe kein Problem, Micha).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. September 2011)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor mit der Joe Murray Gabel ?



Die kommt in ein TBG Bike


----------



## Bullfighter (28. September 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> hier ist gestern auch was angekommen und es passt wie angegossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls dir die Türkisen Pulleys nicht gefallen und du die loswerden möchtest, ich hätte interesse!


----------



## höhenangst (30. September 2011)

da hat sich der Verkäufer mal richtig Mühe gegeben beim verpacken 





der dafür vorgesehene Steuersatz aus der Bucht ist auch heute eingetroffen


----------



## gtbiker (30. September 2011)

Titaniges Geröhr von Dean, schön!


----------



## höhenangst (30. September 2011)

Tewje , bist Du Hellseher ?


----------



## gtbiker (30. September 2011)

Ne, leider nicht 
Bin gespannt was du aus dem Rahmen zauberst!


----------



## bratfass (30. September 2011)

Genau SO gehoert es sich aber normalerweise auch, wenn man einen Rahmen verschickt - mein Pinni und das Biria hatte ich ähnlich vermummt mit LuPoFolie und Rohrisolierung - lediglich das Stumpi war nur duenner in Polsterfolie eingeschlagen und in einem Bikekarton


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## euphras (6. Oktober 2011)

Ab und zu erwischt man sie noch in NOS, die Dinosaurier aus der Prä-Powerflo Zeit (XC Pro):







Die Zugkappen waren übrigens eine Dreingabe, sehr selten geworden in der eBucht heutzutage...


----------



## black-panther (7. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich war ich hingefahren, um Einen abzuholen, aber als ich dann ankam...
Naja, aller guten Dinge...



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/993210

Nur Schade, dass der Besitzer gerade nicht da war, sondern nur seine Frau, die meinte, ich könne die anderen 2 auch gern mitnehmen... Hätte mir zu gern die 3 Räder zeigen lassen, auf denen - aus alterstechnischen Gründen, wie sie mir erzählte - jetzt etwas bequemere Sättel Platz genommen haben.

Ach ja, der vordere der unteren beiden gilt nicht mehr als Klassiker durch, oder?!
Bei den beiden anderen fängt langsam an, sich das Leder an der Falz unterm Sattel zu lösen. Was ist da zu empfehlen, um das wieder zu Kleben? Einfach irgendein Alleskleber, oder doch was spezielles? 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## gtbiker (7. Oktober 2011)

Da kannste Pattex nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (7. Oktober 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> Nur Schade, dass der Besitzer gerade nicht da war, sondern nur seine Frau, die meinte, ich könne die anderen 2 auch gern mitnehmen...



na dann hoff ich für sie, dass das so abgesprochen war.....


----------



## euphras (7. Oktober 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> na dann hoff ich für sie, dass das so abgesprochen war.....



Ja, klingt stark nach "Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Teilen, ich löse nur die Sammlung meines Mannes auf!"


----------



## mauricer (7. Oktober 2011)

den ein oder anderen sattel (zb fürs stumpy) gabs heute auch hier...und dazu noch nen steuersatz und schwarte ateks. so lässt sich das wochenende gut an.





vg

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (7. Oktober 2011)

euphras schrieb:


> Ja, klingt stark nach "Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Teilen, ich löse nur die Sammlung meines Mannes auf!"


 
 neenee, er sagte vorher am Telefon sie kennt sich aus (könnte in Österreich aber auch sowas wie "sie weiß bescheid" heißen) 

N8, Chris


----------



## stoppi_71 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Meistens mache ich keine Photos von meinen Paketen, weil ich zu ungeduldig bin und es nicht erwarten kann, den Inhalt zu sehen...





kurze Hintergrundinformation dazu: 91 nach 5 monatigen Besitz gestohlen, jetzt wieder heimgekehrt (natürlich nicht genau das gestohlene )


----------



## nexx (10. Oktober 2011)

Heute durfte ich mein Winterprojekt auspacken! Es handelt sich hier um ein Checker Pig CPX3030 vermutlich von 1992, was ich mehr oder weniger aus Versehen ersteigert habe.
Wenn jemand zufällig Infos/Broschüren etc. davon hat, bitte per PM an mich!


----------



## epic2006 (11. Oktober 2011)

Da sind aber teils sehr schöne Sachen bei euch angekommen, bei mir war es heute nur ein kleines Paket:





und letzte Woche ein noch kleineres:





aus beiden Inhalten sollte sich 1 für mich brauchbares Teil basteln lassen.


Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Gige (11. Oktober 2011)

für das Kuwahara

Gruß
Enrique


----------



## bratfass (11. Oktober 2011)

Auch ein front-derallieur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (11. Oktober 2011)

Für ein GT.
Danke Chentao (10hoch2 Punkte für die Verpackung des LRS)


----------



## NuckChorris (11. Oktober 2011)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut! 
Heute war es endlich soweit... die freundliche Nachbarin händigte mir folgendes Paket aus - der Aufbau kann beginnen:













Einen geruhsamen Abend wünscht,
Nuckchorris


----------



## mauricer (11. Oktober 2011)

NuckChorris schrieb:


>



...sabber.....


----------



## euphras (12. Oktober 2011)

Gige schrieb:


> für das Kuwahara
> 
> Gruß
> Enrique



Schönes Rad, die Bremsgriffe sollten vieleicht noch getauscht werden..


----------



## .jan (12. Oktober 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> ...sabber.....



Jepp.


----------



## NuckChorris (12. Oktober 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> ...sabber.....





.jan schrieb:


> Jepp.


 
Richtig schön neonschwarz, was? 
Werde die Tage auch mal mit einem Aufbaufred beginnen, da gibt es dann ein paar mehr Bildchen.

Verregnete Grüße,
Nuckchorris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (12. Oktober 2011)

Hehe, ja genau.


----------



## Onegear (12. Oktober 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ach ja, der vordere der unteren beiden gilt nicht mehr als Klassiker durch, oder?!
> Bei den beiden anderen fängt langsam an, sich das Leder an der Falz unterm Sattel zu lösen. Was ist da zu empfehlen, um das wieder zu Kleben? Einfach irgendein Alleskleber, oder doch was spezielles?
> 
> Cheers, Chris



Sorry für OT, aber deine Frage wurde nicht so richtig beantwortet finde ich.
Ich fahre auch 8 Flites. Da ich das Problem mit sich lösendem Leder auch habe, mache ich es so:

Pattex ist nur solala, eben Consumer-Ware und stinkend.
Stattdessen Loctite/Henkel Epoxydharz (2-Komp) nehmen, dünn auf beide Klebeflächen auftragen.
Dann mit Gaffa/Kreppband oder Klemmspangen-/zangen die zu klebenden Lederteile fixieren und ein paar Stunden warten, bis es trocken ist. Aushärten lassen (ca. 12h) und es hält. Auch im harten Alltags- oder Transalp-Einsatz  Alles schon getestet.

MfG


----------



## .jan (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man das mit dem Pattex richtig macht, hält das wunderbar und bombenfest. Den Bezug kriegt man dann i.d.R. nicht mehr runter, ohne den Schaumstoff zu zerstören. Man muss es nur nach Gebrauchsanweisung verarbeiten.


----------



## kingmoe (12. Oktober 2011)

nexx schrieb:


> Heute durfte ich mein Winterprojekt auspacken! Es handelt sich hier um ein Checker Pig CPX3030 vermutlich von 1992, was ich mehr oder weniger aus Versehen ersteigert habe.
> Wenn jemand zufällig Infos/Broschüren etc. davon hat, bitte per PM an mich!



1992 kann schon hinkommen. Da steht fürs 3030 zwar "smaragd" als Farbe, aber "champagne" gab es in dem Jahr auch (3333, 3334).

http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Checker_Pig/1992.pdf


----------



## black-panther (12. Oktober 2011)

Onegear, Jan (und auch GTbiker), danke für die Antworten.
Da es sich an beiden etwas löst, kann es es ja nach beiden Methoden probieren 
An den Schaumstoff muss ich zum Glück kaum ran, fängt ja nur unterm Sattel gerade an.


----------



## bratfass (12. Oktober 2011)

Hach wie schön! Ein dem Gewicht entgegn sehr "grosses" Paket - was kann da nur drin sein? 





Und ein weiteres hatte diesen NOSsigen Inhalt:





Gruss

Micha


----------



## .jan (12. Oktober 2011)

bratfass schrieb:


> Hach wie schön! Ein dem Gewicht entgegn sehr "grosses" Paket - was kann da nur drin sein?



Svetlana.


----------



## bertel (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab' ein bißchen Rennrad Zeugs bekommen


----------



## maxim-DD (13. Oktober 2011)

keine ahnung warum keiner von euch mitgeboten hat, so war es dann ein schnäppchen


----------



## black-panther (13. Oktober 2011)

So ein San Andreas hat letztens einer aus der Umgebung auf ebay versteigert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gige (21. Oktober 2011)

Heute angekommen





Gruß
Enrique


----------



## cleiende (23. Oktober 2011)

Gross war es nicht und es kam während meines Urlaubs an.

Ich habe glaub ich zum ersten Mal die Sofortkauf-Option genutzt. Tat weh aber es war ohne Reue. Edco in schwarz, komplett NOS, kompatibel bis zum heutigen 10-fach Shimpanso Std.






Bei dem Zustand der Nabe wird das Einspeichen zur Defloration....






Und das Wesentliche ist im kleinen Beutel rechts...





...die Distanzstücke für den Umbau 130 / 135mm.
Endlich eine Basis für einen pflegeleichten Rennrad-Laufradsatz.

Und gleich schonmal eine Frage an Euch:
Eine Felge, die schon ewig auf dem Markt ist und mit 32 Loch lieferbar ist ist die gute alte Mavic Open Pro.
Ich denke über die Kombi silberne Speichen und Open Pro CD (nicht silber, nicht schwarz) nach.
Eure Alternativvorschläge?


----------



## höhenangst (23. Oktober 2011)

ein standesgemäßes Trikot fürs Goat ist auch gefunden


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Oktober 2011)

reserve für den dirtdropumbau am bridgestone:


----------



## Briggtopp (7. November 2011)

Endlich, ick freu ma so 
Nach zwei Stunden beim Zoll durfte ich es dann mit nach Hause nehmen.




Hastig augespackt und Photos gemacht, sieht man an der tollen Qualität 




Und zum Vorschein kam das....ja die Farbe, die bleibt aber nicht so


----------



## oneschnark (5. Dezember 2011)

Salut, 






Philippe


----------



## Radlerin (6. Dezember 2011)

Mehr, Philippe, bitte mehr!


----------



## newsboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Endlich, ick freu ma so
> Nach zwei Stunden beim Zoll durfte ich es dann mit nach Hause nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...



merci! und auch sehr netter inhalt.

irgendwelche previews oder gar geschlossene pakete und aussagen wie "später gibts mehr" oder "fleht mich doch nach mehr bildern an..." kann ich seit dem kindergarten verzichten.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Dezember 2011)

> kann ich seit dem kindergarten verzichten.


 
...das war ja erst gestern du Jungspund....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (8. Dezember 2011)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Und zum Vorschein kam das....ja die Farbe, die bleibt aber nicht so



Ah, das Teil. Schön war auch der Rest des Bikes: Eine Brave in "Hundekackebraunoderfastrostrot" oder so ... ganz schlimm.


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich freu mich 





Euch allen wünsche frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Feiertage
Viele Grüße


----------



## felixdelrio (21. Dezember 2011)

Ah, Frau Beaufighter hat nen String ... äh Stringlackierung ...


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Dezember 2011)

Sexy nicht wahr?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Dezember 2011)

Lynx?


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Dezember 2011)

Japp, aber als Damenversion. Das erste Damenrad das ich nun besitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Dezember 2011)

alles klar, aus dem Wertfred? Guter Zustand?


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau, eigentlich ganz guter Zustand. Ich habs gestern sehr spät ausgepackt und nur kurz drüber geschaut. Sieht ganz gut aus, muss mal ordentlich geputzt werden, dann wird das schon.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Dezember 2011)

na dann putzen und innen mit Fluidfilm spülen ;-). Glückwünsch, die Farbe fehlt mir noch


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Dezember 2011)

Aye aye Sir! Das wollte ich so machen, mal sehen wann ich dazu komme. Die Lackierung ist einfach super schön, der Coguar in türkis ist noch ein Tick schöner. Das Teil wiegt aber gefühlt ne halbe Tonne.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Dezember 2011)

der Rahmen hat 3 Kilo, ist aber einfach wundervoll! meine Dame fährt täglich damit, ausser bei Schnee ;-)


----------



## reisenistgesund (21. Dezember 2011)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> Philippe



Hör mal Philippe, vielleicht bin ich zu altmodisch - aber nach dem Vorspiel sollte doch auch noch ein Höhepunkt drin sein, oder? Ich für meinen Teil hätte gegen etwas mehr Breitseite nichts einzuwänden ;-)


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Dezember 2011)

dann nimm doch dieses hier ein paar seiten zuvor....


----------



## Thaddel (21. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist mein XTR-Umwerfer gekommen. Die Schachtel war etwa 5 Mal grösser als die darin enthaltene XTR-Box...


----------



## mauricer (12. Januar 2012)

mein Rocky wird noch etwas jepimped! endlich.







vg

moritz


----------



## bratfass (12. Januar 2012)

Am 6 Januar abgeschickt - heute konnte ich es schon vom Zoll abholen - irgendwie verdammt verwunderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (12. Januar 2012)

was ist das denn für eine geile Farbe???



vg

moritz


----------



## bratfass (12. Januar 2012)

(Leider) kein Original-paintjob - "nur" eine Pulverbeschichtung vom Erstbesitzer - dafür wars aber inkl. kostemlosen Porto und verdammt günstig für ein Yo

Ist ein ganz dunkles purple mit blaustich - ist sehr schlecht zu fotografieren - bzw. siehts in natura noch viel besser aus

Bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob das so bleibt - da an einigen Stellen (wie den dropouts und am Innenlager an der Kante kleine Abplatzer sind, wo das blanke Metall rausskommt - ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich machen muss - dann gibts nen schonen Lack


----------



## black-panther (12. Januar 2012)

die Farbe ist aber - wie Moritz schon sagte - wirklich geil!


----------



## bratfass (12. Januar 2012)

Ja - mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut - aber mit den Abplatzern das gefällt mir halt garnicht. Ich mach morgen mal ein paar Fotos von den Stellen und stell sie mal ein. Ich muss mich erstmal mit Pulver beschäftigen, da kenn ich mich garnicht aus. Eventuell kann mans ja lassen


----------



## bratfass (15. Januar 2012)

Nur ein sehr kleines Paket - aber dafür mit umso schönerem Inhalt


----------



## drangla (15. Januar 2012)

@Micha



Ach ja wie gut würden die zu meiner roten STM passen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## bratfass (15. Januar 2012)

Passen leider viel zu gut zu meinen anderen roteloxteilen

Wieso ist bei denen eigentlich kein Ötzi drauf, sondern ein Teufelchen?


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Januar 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> Nur ein sehr kleines Paket - aber dafür mit umso schönerem Inhalt




da ist das entgangene schnäppchen aus uk gelandet.
mein neid sei dir gewiss.


----------



## bratfass (15. Januar 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> die Farbe ist aber - wie Moritz schon sagte - wirklich geil!




Stimmt - und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, obs wieder geht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (15. Januar 2012)




----------



## flott.weg (29. Januar 2012)

zwar kein pakerl im herkömmlichen sinne. eher ein streifzug durchs münsterland. 2x LONGUS +1x Cannondale. danke nochmal an Mac 






grüße jan


----------



## michiha (30. Januar 2012)

Ein Traum, das Longus-Paar


----------



## schnegg314 (31. Januar 2012)

Heute ist bei mir auch ein Päckli angekommen (nein, es ist kein Wheeler):





Altmetall kann so schön bunt sein:


----------



## black-panther (31. Januar 2012)

mehr!


----------



## stoppi_71 (31. Januar 2012)

Das für mich mit Abstand schönste Klein, welches es gibt 

Dafür würde ich mich sofort von meinem pinnacle elite trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-skywalker (31. Januar 2012)




----------



## black-panther (31. Januar 2012)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Das für mich mit Abstand schönste Klein, welches es gibt
> 
> Dafür würde ich mich sofort von meinem pinnacle elite trennen.


 
Wenn's soweit ist, dann denk an mich


----------



## bratfass (1. Februar 2012)

Jetzt sind die Reifen und die Kurbel unerwarteterweise doch früher als das Rahmenset dafür angekommen 





Gruss

Micha


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2012)

nettes Rad mit dem roten Flite!


----------



## evisu (9. Februar 2012)

Obwohl einige gezweifelt haben, dass ich es schaffen würde die Teile zu beschaffen und einer meinte, ich würde eh nur quatschen und nicht kaufen:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sehen sicher gut aus am fertigen Rad


----------



## maxim-DD (10. Februar 2012)

evisu schrieb:


> Sehen sicher gut aus am fertigen Rad



aber nicht lange


----------



## argh (10. Februar 2012)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> aber nicht lange



doch. wenn das rad in der wohnung rumsteht bleiben die ewig so sauber.


----------



## evisu (10. Februar 2012)

argh schrieb:


> doch. wenn das rad in der wohnung rumsteht bleiben die ewig so sauber.



Und genau DAS wird passieren  Naja...vielleicht hängt es auch rum.


----------



## pago79 (23. Februar 2012)

Nicht direkt ein Paket, aber ein sehr erfolgreicher Beutezug
Ein hoch auf die Nord/Süd connection....





Gruß
Lars


----------



## newt3 (27. Februar 2012)

Da sind sie nun in NOS:









Hatte sie eigentlich für mein Chromfarbenes GT Timberline bestimmt. Passen ja eigentlich prima zur BMX Optik des GT - nur leider dachte ich bei kauf sie wären schwarz...
Stattdessen kamen sie in grau. Ein grau wie bei der XTR oder der 6400er Ultegra oder auch der Suntour GPX.

schade eigentlich...
gekauft hab ich sie nämlich weil mir weder ein einfacher BL-AT50 noch irgendwelche Deerhead Bremshebel oder entsprechende Dia Compe pendants über den weg laufen wollen.

Glaub das schöne GT kommt doch irgendwann weg. Irgendwie hab ich kein glückliches Händchen beim Teilefinden auch wenn ihm eigentlich nicht viele fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (27. Februar 2012)

geile Hebel   und liegen gut in der Hand


----------



## oppaunke (27. Februar 2012)

gabs aber auch in schwarz mit gummierten hebeln.
christian


----------



## höhenangst (27. Februar 2012)

ja , die sehen dann so aus


----------



## black-panther (27. Februar 2012)

Sch***e ist das hübsch!


----------



## oppaunke (27. Februar 2012)

sack...


----------



## jensemann78 (27. Februar 2012)

geiles Rad...


----------



## zagato (27. Februar 2012)

bumm und getroffen.


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Februar 2012)

Leider brechen die Hebel gerne an der Bremsseilaufnahme. Bei meinen schwarzen fehlen dann wohl diese Condome.


----------



## zagato (29. Februar 2012)

sorgfältigst verpackt, klasse inhalt. glück auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## mauricer (29. Februar 2012)

ab heute sind auf jeden Fall die Zeiten von miesen Handybildern vorbei (hörst du Jan!). eine gute Kamera macht zwar noch lange keinen guten Fotografen, aber schlechter wird's auf keinen Fall.






VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (29. Februar 2012)

Hola, na nicht schlecht, Moritz! 
Bin auch schon ernsthaft am überlegen... Meine Liebste erklärt mich eh schon für verrückt


----------



## höhenangst (9. März 2012)

gerade eben eingetroffen





vielen Dank für die Hilfe und das klasse verpackte Rad an Dirk  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wtb_rider (9. März 2012)

mensch thomas
wat willste denn damit?
die teile die da liegen lassen auf einen gruseligen preaufbau schliessen.
aber da mach ich mir bei dir keine sorgen. 
gruss kay


----------



## höhenangst (9. März 2012)

die Farbkombi hat mir schon immer gefallen und für den guten Zustand war es preiswert , soll ein Touren - und Stadtradl werden ( da bin ich mir mit dem Aufbau noch nicht ganz sicher - soll halt auch funktionell sein )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (9. März 2012)

Hallo Thomas!

Sehr, sehr schönes (Stadt-)Rad. Habe dir deshalb eine Nachricht geschickt. Die Rascal- und Pinnacle-Farbkombinationen vor allem mit dem Rosa/Pink gefallen mir ehrlich gesagt viel besser als die mMn zu "angeberischen" Attitudes & Co. Ein neidischer stoppi


----------



## Rougenator (11. März 2012)

Hallo Thomas, Ich habe es gerne gemacht 
Schönes paket was? Ein kompletes Fahrrad in 1 Box 

Grusse, Dirk


----------



## bratfass (14. März 2012)

Kleines Paket  (mit schönem Inhalt)


----------



## höhenangst (14. März 2012)




----------



## wtb_rider (14. März 2012)

na die gabel haste ja schon, schönes ding. bei dir gehst ja gerade richitg vorwärts. gut so!
gruss kay


----------



## pago79 (14. März 2012)

Thomas, ich hab da irgendwie noch so etwas wie "Langsam sind es genug Räder und ich will ein wenig reduzieren" im Ohr....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wtb_rider (14. März 2012)

ach lars,...weisst du wie oft ich das schon gesagt hab.
jedes mal aufs neue. naja mittlerweile bin ich soweit und verkaufe jedes mal wenigstens was bevor was neues kommen darf.
gruss kay


----------



## höhenangst (14. März 2012)

War ich das der das gesagt hat ?  
nunja , 
so was kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen wenn ich schon die passende Gabel hab

Gruß Thomas


----------



## black-panther (14. März 2012)

meine Fresse! Genial


----------



## epic2006 (15. März 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> War ich das der das gesagt hat ?



Das war ca. 2 Min. nach diesem Foto....oder kurz davor Egal, Du hast es gesagt





Die zwei Deppen sind nicht der Thomas, aber genauso durchgeknallt

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (15. März 2012)

Ok ,Ok , 
und sogar mit Bildmaterial untermauert, da kann ich mich ja nicht mehr rausreden.  

endlich seh ich mal ein Bild von dem tollen Tag , sogar mit Huhn  , danke Euch , hat mir viel Spaß gemacht 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bratfass (16. März 2012)

1" Ti


----------



## black-panther (17. März 2012)

Nicht alles heute angekommen, aber so nach und nach aufgelaufen...
Hätte mir jemand vor 'nem halben Jahr gesagt, dass ich das jetzt alles zusammen haben würde, hätte ich ihm 'nen Vogel gezeigt...



(ähm ja, die Waschküche ist zurzeit meine 'Werkstatt' )
und gestern kamen dann noch 2 Päckchen an, zT mit nos-igem Inhalt...




Gute Nacht,
Chris


----------



## felixdelrio (19. März 2012)




----------



## ma.schino (20. März 2012)




----------



## black-panther (20. März 2012)

Ist der Inhalt so neu, wie die Kartons vermuten lassen?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. März 2012)

...also Easton stand auch schon früher auf den YETI -Rahmen. Den Rest kenn ich nicht ...muss neumodisches Zeug sein


----------



## black-panther (26. März 2012)

Nur blöd, dass ich mich jetzt wohl nicht traue, das Zeug zu verbauen :/

edith says: is' natürlich nicht für's selbe Rad, nur falls wer auf die Idee kommt...


----------



## Guru (31. März 2012)

Kein MTB, aber klassisch genug. Flohmarkfund fürn Fuffi, Madame freute sich  (will aber die Aufkleber wegmachen, argh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (14. April 2012)




----------



## hirschnummer1 (14. April 2012)

wow , wunderschönes schaltwerk . wie heißt die gruppe bzw das modell ? mfg flo


----------



## Ianus (14. April 2012)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> wow , wunderschönes schaltwerk . wie heißt die gruppe bzw das modell ? mfg flo



Steht doch auf der Packung


----------



## S-BEND (14. April 2012)

hirschnummer1 schrieb:


> wow , wunderschönes schaltwerk . wie heißt die gruppe bzw das modell ? mfg flo



war diese frage ernst gemeint ?


----------



## hirschnummer1 (14. April 2012)

ja , ich kenne mich bei campa überhaubt bzw gar nicht aus

sorry für meine unwissenheit

mfg flo


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


>



Sehr schön !
Wie hat sich das über die letzten 20 Jahre nur so gut gehalten ??

Die Compact Drive Kurbeln (Record OR) von Campa ware optisch auch ein Traum.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (14. April 2012)

die Schachtel hat es wohl gut vor Beschädigung geschützt  

mit der Kurbel geb ich Dir Recht 






schönes Wochenende , 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## black-panther (15. April 2012)

Wenn es ein "hinterher-pfeifendes-Smiley" gäbe, wäre dies der passende Platz dafür!


----------



## Ianus (15. April 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> die Schachtel hat es wohl gut vor Beschädigung geschützt
> 
> mit der Kurbel geb ich Dir Recht
> 
> ...



Es gibt so ein paar User hier, bei denen ich liebend gerne mal den Hobbykeller besuchen würde....... Thomas ist da ganz vorne dabei.


----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2012)

Thomas, du bist verrückt!


----------



## höhenangst (15. April 2012)

Sind wir das nicht alle ein bisschen ?


----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2012)

Hm....nein, eigentlich nicht


----------



## Ianus (15. April 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Sind wir das nicht alle ein bisschen ?


----------



## flott.weg (15. April 2012)

hatte ich gestern in der post. nicht klassisch, aber verdammt lecker. danke nach berlin.






grüße jan


----------



## argh (15. April 2012)

yeah, sehr schön. viel spass damit!

ist das ein 20"er?


----------



## flott.weg (15. April 2012)

argh schrieb:


> yeah, sehr schön. viel spass damit!
> 
> ist das ein 20"er?



LARGE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (15. April 2012)

flott.weg schrieb:


> L...



... ässig! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## flott.weg (15. April 2012)

argh schrieb:


> ... ässig! Viel Spaß damit!



danke werde ich haben. 
nen kollege fährt das gleiche. als ich mich damals draufgesetzt habe dachte ich bei mir "wie für mich gemacht". die geometrie ist der wahnsinn


----------



## black-panther (16. April 2012)

Werden wir diese Schönheit bald hier sehen dürfen? Ich hoffe es.


----------



## oneschnark (17. April 2012)

Salut, 
nein habe ich  nicht gekauft.
Schöne Rahmen von 1992.

Grove for ever

Philippe


----------



## ClassicLine (17. April 2012)

der Tag heute hatte was wie Weihnachten vor 20 Jahren für mich heuer


----------



## Sascha31 (18. April 2012)

*Eben Klingelt es an der Tür !*







*Oha ! Wer da wohl aus neugier reingeguggt hat ?!* 





*Sauber und Gut verpackt ! Lob an den Suppenkoch *


----------



## Quen (18. April 2012)

Ein PUKY?


----------



## Sascha31 (18. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ein PUKY?


Von der Farbe...könnte man es echt meinen..so auf den ersten blick


----------



## black-panther (18. April 2012)

Scott Racing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha31 (18. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Scott Racing...


Rischtischhhhhh erkannt ! 
Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte


----------



## stoppi_71 (20. April 2012)

Na ja, zumindest mittel-groß war das Paket, welches mir in Graz persönlich übergeben wurde.

Wollte ich schon immer haben, jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Rahmen dazu...


----------



## dizzeerascal (22. April 2012)

ich hab grad freudentränen in den augen, ganz unverhofft ist ein traum in erfüllung gegangen, sogar in der richtigen größe und in ganz ordentlichem zustand:





eben vom fahrradbasar heimgetragen... 

p.s.: kann jemand aus der rahmennummer infos herleiten? H3M009554
irgendwie hab ich pech mit den sattelklemmungen, die ist leider wieder zu eng zusammengezogen, also stützmaß wär interessant zu wissen, ne 27.0 ist drin, ich tipp auf 27.2.


----------



## argh (22. April 2012)

SUPER! viel spass damit- war´s denn ein schnäppchen, wenn du es von einem basar hast?


----------



## dizzeerascal (22. April 2012)

kann man wohl sagen, wobei ich auch keine ahnung hab, was es genau wert ist, aber dass ich's nicht mehr hergeb, weiß ich genau...


----------



## black-panther (22. April 2012)

Glückwunsch! 
Den Aufbau bekommen wir dann bald zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dizzeerascal (22. April 2012)

jawoll, meinen blauen hope-lrs, 737 und ritchey komplett in silber find ich ne gute wahl, oder? baujahr dürfte 95 sein... kann's kaum erwarten, damit kann ich dann wohl auch mal am contest teilnehmen...


----------



## bratfass (25. April 2012)

Hach wie schön - heute früh extra abgehetzt, weil der onlinestatus sagte, dass es schon in der Zustellung ist und bis eben gewartet:













Was da wohl drin ist


----------



## black-panther (25. April 2012)

Na solch ein (oder sogar das?) Nöll


----------



## bratfass (25. April 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Na solch ein (oder sogar das?) Nöll



na klar  (nur mit noch ein paar mehr legger teilchen)


----------



## black-panther (25. April 2012)

Sehr hübsch 
Ich liebe solche Zugführungsröhrchen.


----------



## chowi (25. April 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> na klar  (nur mit noch ein paar mehr legger teilchen)



Micha der ist dir doch zu groß?!


----------



## bratfass (25. April 2012)

Nö - passt perfekt - in etwa die gleiche Grösse wies X und wies TiLite - und die sind wie angegossen


----------



## bratfass (25. April 2012)

Diese Rundungen sind schon schick (mein erstes filet-brazed )


----------



## Quen (26. April 2012)

Micha, Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Rahmen!

Gabel und LVE sind auch von Nöll?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## bratfass (26. April 2012)

Ja, beides Nöll - die LVE mit versteckter Klemmung und Kabelführung


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. April 2012)

Was kommen für Teile dran? Gibt's einen dokumentierten Aufbau (bitte!)?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## bratfass (26. April 2012)

Werde einen Fred öffnen - mit den Teilen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher - auf jeden Fall kommt schon mal ein King LRS mit 230er T.I.B. Felgen rein


----------



## maxim-DD (30. April 2012)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2012)




----------



## Descent (1. Mai 2012)

Neulich:


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Mai 2012)

nen scott von bikemailorder

und fragt mich bitte nicht, wie ich das rausgefunden habe


----------



## black-panther (2. Mai 2012)

Wusste gar nicht, dass die sowas in den 90ern schon gebaut haben


----------



## Descent (2. Mai 2012)

Richtig! 



black-panther schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass die sowas in den 90ern schon gebaut haben


 

....wieso denn 90er?


----------



## Guru (2. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. Mai 2012)

Descent schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na ja. hier  geht es im pakete, die erst 20 jahre nach herstellung des inhalts vom postboten abgegeben wurden


----------



## black-panther (2. Mai 2012)

Und dabei zwischenzeitlich nicht verschollen waren.


----------



## Descent (2. Mai 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> na ja. hier  geht es im pakete, die erst 20 jahre nach herstellung des inhalts vom postboten abgegeben wurden



Oi,... nein so lange musste ich nicht warten....  

Ich freue mich trotzdem über das Paket, da können einem 3-4 Tage nämlich auch schon mal wie 20 Jahre vorkommen


----------



## stoppi_71 (8. Mai 2012)

Heute bei mir angekommen. Eigentlich perfekter Originalzustand; die Felgenflanken sehen noch fast aus wie neu und die Mäntel sind nicht einmal porös 

Bei dem schlechten Licht erkennt man leider nicht die wunderschöne Farbe. Austattung: Komplett XT 8-fach, 525-er Pedale, ITM-Teile, Mavic-Felgen.


----------



## black-panther (8. Mai 2012)

Das aus willhaben? Hatte ich auch ein Auge drauf


----------



## stoppi_71 (8. Mai 2012)

Genau, und nur rund 2 km Luftlinie von mir abzuholen. Den Preis verraten wir unseren deutschen Kollegen aber nicht, denn sonst fallen noch die Germanen in Norikum ein und beginnen zu plündern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (8. Mai 2012)

Ich sag' ja, die guten Dinge sind immer in der Steiermark  
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## mauricer (9. Mai 2012)

glückwunsch stoppi - egal wie billig, das kann man doch gönnen! wurde es denn vorher auch ausgiebig auf die rückenkompatiblität getestet? 

VG

Moritz


----------



## argh (10. Mai 2012)

Auf meine Frage, ob er denn nicht noch irgendwelche Teile aus den 90ern in Kisten schlummern habe, antwortete mir neulich ein älterer Herr: "Nee, nur ein paar alte Schalthebel."

Endlich habe ich auch mal ganz ganz neue Teile. 






Nur: was soll ich jetzt damit anstellen?!


----------



## black-panther (10. Mai 2012)

Genauso ging und geht es mir mit einem Paar 732er.
Schöne Sache!


----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Nur: was soll ich jetzt damit anstellen?!


Weitere NOS-Teile zur Gruppe und einen passenden Rahmen suchen? 

Jetzt "musst" du ja quasi...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## argh (10. Mai 2012)

Hm. 

NOS-Teile brauche ich nicht. Und die Familienvitrine ist schon mit Lego Star Wars-Teilen vollgestopft. An meine beiden Retro-Projekten passen sie eigentlich auch nicht. Also: noch ein drittes Projekt?! Mal schauen...


----------



## joines (10. Mai 2012)

Es hätte mir heute Mittag bereits ein Omen sein können, als ich mir beim Feuerzeugkauf ohne Farbwünsche zu äußern dieses hier in die Hand gedrückt wurde:





Es ist ein kleines Päckchen angekommen, mein Yeti Trikot!
Sogar der Importeur passt zu einem Radl   





Danke curve!


----------



## curve (10. Mai 2012)

Da wo es jetzt hängt, hängt es perfekt


----------



## Descent (10. Mai 2012)

@ argh

Wow, die Hebel hatte ich auch mal an 'nem Kettler MTB, 
(mein allererstes Mountainbike ) die sind top! 
Besonders angenehm fand ich damals die Möglichkeit Gänge stufenlos einzustellen, das heißt wenns knattert einfach ein wenig nachregeln. 
Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## stoppi_71 (12. Mai 2012)

Wollte fürs Cilo keinen eigenen Beitrag öffnen. Habe es ja vor einigen Tagen sehr, sehr günstig erstanden und ich muss sagen, ich habe mich in die Lackierung ein KLEIN wenig verliebt, sozusagen ein sea & sky für Harz IV - Empfänger...

Gebe ich wohl nicht mehr her... Kleine Abänderungen gegenüber dem Originalzustand: Anderer (steilerer) Vorbau, breiterer schwarzer Lenker, längere Sattelstütze in silber, andere Mäntel (bitte keine Steinigungen) und meine geliebten Hörner. Fährt sich wirklich super und in der Sonne läßt die Lackierung fast die KLEIN's hinter sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (12. Mai 2012)

nicht lieber skinwalls ans bike? das rot passt irgendwie nicht.

vg

Moritz


----------



## stoppi_71 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Moritz!

Das Rot kommt im Rahmen in der Tat nicht vor und scheint sich daher mit ihm zu beißen... Wirkt aber in echt nicht so schlimm und ich mag' einfach gerne alte Reifen mit etwas anderen Flanken oder eben nur rein schwarze.

Ich könnt' ja auch noch gut erhaltene Ritchey-Megabite's aufziehen, was sagst du dazu Moritz? 

P.S.: Habe es auch mit pinken Anbauteilen wie ringle H20 oder Schnellspanner versucht aber das beißt sich in der Tat gewaltig. Und bei einem doch auffälligen Rahmen ist beim Rest wohl besser understatement angesagt (KLEINS's wieder einmal ausgenommen...).


----------



## bratfass (18. Mai 2012)

Nach langer Suche mit einigen Rückschritten - ääändlüsch  (jetzt fehlen auch mir die decals für die Ärmchen)


----------



## Rahbari (18. Mai 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> Nach langer Suche mit einigen Rückschritten - ääändlüsch  (jetzt fehlen auch mir die decals für die Ärmchen)



Ist das etwa das Titan-Modell?! Dagegen waren Revos damals ein Schnäppchen - und die haben auch schon 600 oder so gekostet.


----------



## Koe (18. Mai 2012)

ich vermute es sind diese hier:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180876493594&clk_rvr_id=344128923505

also cromo mit titananteil.

@micha
meine glückwunsch, hat deine suche endlich ein ende. ich freu mich für dich.


----------



## curve (18. Mai 2012)

Koe schrieb:


> *also cromo mit titananteil.
> *



Das glaubt doch hier nicht etwa jemand!?
Der Verkäufer ist ein Betrüger, die Kurbeln groß als Titan anzupreisen ...


----------



## bratfass (18. Mai 2012)

sind die ganz normalen c.q.p.-f2000 stahlkurbeln - ich war richtig enttäuscht   - allerdings hab ich ihm schon ne böse mail geschrieben, dass es sich ja wohl sicher NICHT um eine TITANkurbel handelt


----------



## Raze (19. Mai 2012)

bratfass schrieb:


> sind die ganz normalen c.q.p.-f2000 stahlkurbeln - ich war richtig enttäuscht   - allerdings hab ich ihm schon ne böse mail geschrieben, dass es sich ja wohl sicher NICHT um eine TITANkurbel handelt



Hallo,

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Kurbel. Wie ist sie beschichtet, damit kein Rost entsteht?

Viele Grüße

raze


----------



## oppaunke (19. Mai 2012)

meine scheinen matt verchromt zu sein.
wird bei michas kurbeln auch so sein.
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (19. Mai 2012)

ja - so richtig matt verchromt nicht - ich hab vor 30 jahrn mal einen schaltknuppel vom commodore a glasperlgestrahlt und dann in der betriebseigenen galvanik verchromen lassen (ohne nach dem strahlen zu schleifen und polieren ) - das hat exakt genauso wie der chrom der f2000 ausgesehn


----------



## mauricer (25. Mai 2012)

hier ist auch einiges angekommen.....die stütze hat sich sogar bereits den geeigneten Sattel gesucht. das dazugehörige rad wir eines Tages nachgereicht.







vg und schöne Pfingsten euch allen

Moritz


----------



## OneTwo (25. Mai 2012)

Darf ich fragen wo man noch einen so gut erhaltenen Avocet Racing auftreiben kann?
Gruß, alex


----------



## mauricer (26. Mai 2012)

ich meine den hab ich mal in der internationalen bucht gefunden.

VG

Moritz


----------



## OneTwo (29. Mai 2012)

thanks! da muß ich mich wohl in noch mehr geduld üben und regelmäßig reinschauen.


----------



## popeye (21. Juni 2012)

Tanzen kann ich nicht, aber über Salsa-Vorbauten freue ich mich immer wieder wie ein kleines Kind:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (21. Juni 2012)

bei mir ist heute nur eine zollbescheinigung eingetroffen - die lästige begegnung mit unseren freunden und übergabe des paketes erfolgt dann hoffentlich morgen früh. 

vg

Moritz


----------



## blkmrkt (22. Juni 2012)

Waren zwar mehrere Pakete, aber macht ja nix 
Ist alles für nen 91er Yeti Pro Fro


----------



## felixdelrio (23. Juni 2012)

Auch zwei kleine Pakete aus USofA aber mit interessantem Inhalten:

New Kaboings fürs Grüne:





Mein neues Schlüsselbrett:


----------



## Quen (30. Juni 2012)

Hurra - Teil 1 von 2 ist da!

Nach ein paar Minuten sah es so aus...





Schon ein paar schöne Teile, aber im Paket war noch mehr...









Teil 2 folgt voraussichtlich Montag. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juni 2012)

boa eh, die komplett runden cooks wollte ich immer schon mal haben.


----------



## gibihm (30. Juni 2012)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!
Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Juni 2012)

Na, das hat sich ja gelohnt! 

Wenn das Montags-Paket von ähnlicher Güte ist, kann man sicher was Hübsches draus basteln...


----------



## cschrahe (1. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hurra - Teil 1 von 2 ist da
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Montag gehts raus, daher leider erst Dienstag bei Dir 

Auf die Reaktionen auf Teil 2 hier bin ich gespannt 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Quen (1. Juli 2012)

Passt auch!  Zeig' doch schon mal was, Christof... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## atzepenga (1. Juli 2012)

Ach,bei mir war der PaketOnkel ja schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (1. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Passt auch!  Zeig' doch schon mal was, Christof...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Ok, kleiner Ausschnitt, aber eigentlich unverkennbar. Der Kenner wirds ahnen 




Da geht noch viiiiiel Arbeit rein, aber das ist es Wert 

Das Geheimnis vollends zu lüften gebührt dann aber dem neuen Besitzer 
Gruß, Christof


----------



## mauricer (1. Juli 2012)

Hauptgewinn würde ich sagen, Sebastian - Glückwunsch!

Ich heute auch etwas 1-zölliges persönlich aus UK mitgenommen - war mir gar nicht sicher, ob sich mich damit im Handgepäck in den Flieger lassen, ging aber problemlos.







Jetzt mal zwei Fragen an alle Gabelexperten:

1. Der Schaftaustausch (brauche mehr Länge) sollte doch bei der Gabelbrücke kein Problem sein, oder? Löst der sich auch, wenn man die Schrauben rausdreht?

2. Ich brauche die Gabel eigentlich in schwarz - welches Verfahren würdet Ihr empfehlen: Lacken, Pulvern oder eventuell eloxieren?

VG und schönen Sonntag noch

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (1. Juli 2012)

Und Moritz,wie gefällt sie Dir?!

Guter Tip?


----------



## mauricer (1. Juli 2012)

Mucho gusto!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juli 2012)

Der Schaft ist bestimmt unten mit einem Bund oder Ring gesichert. Also Schrauben lockern und ausschlagen/pressen. Da die gabel verchromt ist bleibt wohl nur Pulver. Oder erst entchromen (chemisch/galvanisch), dann geht auch Lack. Eloxieren geht fast nur bei Alu ;-)
Grüsse Franky


----------



## mauricer (1. Juli 2012)

danke franky. kann man einen ersatzschaft irgendwo kaufen?

vg

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (1. Juli 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> danke franky. kann man einen ersatzschaft irgendwo kaufen?
> 
> vg
> 
> Moritz



Bei rose.versand gibt es RST-Schäfte 1",1 1/8",Gewinde&Blanco oder bei ebay die TitanSchäfte


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juli 2012)

Mess lieber erst die Dicke an der Brücke, bei meiner Bonti war da eine Verdickung im Zentelmillimeterbereich. Ich habe mir deshalb einen Marzocchi-Shaft minimalst abdrehen lassen damit es passt .
Aber die Tips von Simon sind super, könnte passen, und wenn nicht sind sie eine Basis


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2012)

hab mal selbst den Postboten gespielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (2. Juli 2012)

das one off ist ja der hammer. bitte bitte mach doch noch mal ein paar detailbilder von den verziehrungen.


gruß

stefan


----------



## atzepenga (2. Juli 2012)

eijeijei


----------



## black-panther (2. Juli 2012)

Sehr, sehr lecker.


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2012)

ein Bild von der LVE hab ich noch , wenn es mal geputzt ist  gibt es an anderer Stelle mehr
ich glaub Stef - alias Zingel hat zur Zeit die besseren Bilder , wenn Er - Du möchtest kannst Du sie gern einstellen , wäre toll   

es handelt sich um Stars and Planet   , gemacht natürlich wie sollte es anders sein von Leni Fried  1991


----------



## euphras (2. Juli 2012)

Ach, du meine Fresse!!!         

Sind das Oxidationsfarben?


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2012)

anodisieren   

aber Recht hast Du 

http://www.titaniumarts.com/pages/bikeart/bikeart.html?content=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (2. Juli 2012)

höhenangst schrieb:


> hab mal selbst den Postboten gespielt



Wat ist denn nu los, Thomas packt hier eine Bombe noch der anderen aus.
Dönerwetter! Glückwunsch.
Gruß kay


----------



## newsboy (3. Juli 2012)

zum neidisch werden...


----------



## Quen (3. Juli 2012)

Teil 2 ist da!

Hurra Hurra, ein Liteville ist da ...








Nur Spaß... 





Bestens verpackt kam dann das zum Vorschein...







Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## atzepenga (3. Juli 2012)

Klasse Sebastianich kann ja dann hier auch bald was zeigen


----------



## Mosstowie (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Seb,
die Farbe ist schon klasse......





VG

Alex

P.S.: Erikaviolett gucke ich mir mal morgen an...den Rahmen nehme ich zum Abgleich mal mit.....


----------



## Quen (4. Juli 2012)

Danke, Alex! 

Wobei ich nach wie vor mehr zu 4008 Signalviolett tendiere (ist vllt einen Tick zu dunkel).

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Learoy (6. Juli 2012)

GroÃ war es in meinem Fall gar nicht, aber ich freue mich trotzdem:





Nicht die StÃ¼tze, sondern der Lenker ist gekommen, der im Finish der StÃ¼tze jedenfalls schon viel mehr Ã¤hnelt, als z.B. ein Moots o.Ã¤. Da durchgÃ¤ngige 22,2mm bei 58cm mit nur 3Â° Biegung in Titan schwer zu finden sind, konnte ich fÃ¼r 43â¬ mehr nicht erhoffen.


----------



## atzepenga (10. Juli 2012)

Da war ein Profi am Werk...



...nach Phase 1 kam das zum Vorschein...



...und wer errät es?


----------



## mauricer (10. Juli 2012)

na endlich. Alles gut damit?

VG

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (10. Juli 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> na endlich. Alles gut damit?
> 
> VG
> 
> Moritz



Alles Super Moritz nur brauchen tue ich es nicht mehr

Danke nochmal für die Vermittlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juli 2012)

Na dann weg damit!


----------



## atzepenga (10. Juli 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Na dann weg damit!



Und zu klein ist er Mir auch noch,war wieder so ein Langeweile-Kauf

Kona LavaDome 1990



...falls Jemand Interesse hat?!


----------



## Quen (10. Juli 2012)

Atze, Atze...

Bei mir kam heute folgendes...

















Wo die dran kommen, wird noch nicht verraten - es ist jedenfalls nicht das Yeti. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juli 2012)

Sebastian, mach doch mal bitte eine Ausfahrt mit dem Gleiss und dabei mächtig Fotos. Würde mich sehr freuen was von dem Rad zu sehen!
Merci!


----------



## ogni (10. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn ich gesteinigt werde, gibts mehr Bilder zum Storck?


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Und zu klein ist er Mir auch noch,war wieder so ein Langeweile-Kauf
> 
> Kona LavaDome 1990
> 
> ...falls Jemand Interesse hat?!



Abmessungen und Preis?


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Juli 2012)

glaub nicht das es was für dich ist basti, dafür simma zu kurz


----------



## atzepenga (11. Juli 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> glaub nicht das es was fÃ¼r dich ist basti, dafÃ¼r simma zu kurz



SattelRohr: 40cm Mitte-Mitte/ 46cm Mitte-Oberkante
Oberrohr: 55cm Mitte-Mitte
Steuersatz: 1"
Umwerferschelle: 28,6mm
Ich habe 115â¬inkl.Versand aus UK bezahlt,fÃ¼r 106,90â¬ kann es wieder gehen?!

VG Simon


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Juli 2012)

Hab heute ein RIESEN Paket abgeholt. 





Gut verpackt!





Leider wurde das Klebeband auch auf die Kurbel getan. Jetzt ist sie total verklebt und ein bisschen Lack ist auch mitabgegangen (obwohl ich den Fön eingesetzt habe) 






Einmalig ist auf jedenfall, dass das Rad kein bisschen zerlegt wurde und ich sofort damit losstarten konnte. 
Siehe Unterwegs Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9705095&postcount=4695


Das Rad wird mich noch lange beschäftigen. Der Rahmen ist superschön. Bis zu den Pedalen durch Campagnolo. Leider wurden die Spanner und das Schaltwerk ein bisschen vergewaltigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (18. Juli 2012)

Michael, wie schaltet man da? Mit dem ganzen Griff?!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## euphras (18. Juli 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> xxxx, wie schaltet man da? Mit dem ganzen Griff?!



Yep, Campagnolo "Bullet" Schalter.


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Juli 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Michael, wie schaltet man da? Mit dem ganzen Griff?!
> 
> Grüße
> Chris



Ja genau, mit dem ganzen Griff. Absichtlich und unabsichtlich 

Sachs hatte zurecht einen Schalter wo man die Schaltfunktion ausschalten konnte.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (18. Juli 2012)

hast du das paket mit dem handwagen bei der post abgeholt?


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Juli 2012)

Nicht ganz, ich habs von meiner privaten "Annahmestelle" geholt.

Alle Verkabelungen warn noch intakt. Einfach alles in die grosse Kiste gepackt.  

(zum Glück recht sorgfältig, bis auf die Sache mit der Kurbel)


----------



## mkberlin (20. Juli 2012)

...nach *81 (!!!) tagen* kam er dann doch noch heute an. ich hab mich überschlagen vor freude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (20. Juli 2012)

So ein großes Fahrrad-Paket wie heute habe ich noch nie bekommen - der DHL-Mann fand es auch nicht wirklich lustig, die Höchstmaße 120x60x60cm wurden auch aufs Äußerste ausgereizt... 









Und was ist es?











Ein paar Stunden später, bereits mit ein paar getauschten Teilen, sah es dann so aus...









Endlich wieder Zaskar - ich bin begeistert! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2012)

is das das von tomasius?


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Juli 2012)

Großartig, Sebastian! Sehr, sehr schön und willkommen im Club! 
Die passende Gabel findest Du sicher auch noch. Schon drüben in UK nachgefragt?


----------



## Quen (22. Juli 2012)

Danke, Christian! 

Genau, die Suche nach der Gabel läuft schon in UK - der Vorbau ist, wie es aussieht, im Anflug.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2012)

Oha!!!?? Post von der Insel. 






VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (24. Juli 2012)

Endlich ein Breezer? Oder was für 'zwischendurch'?


----------



## atzepenga (24. Juli 2012)

Ist es endlich soweit Moritz,ick kann nicht mehr lange dichthalten


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2012)

habs gerade ausgepackt simon und musste von den kollegen wiederbelebt werden.

Bilder folgen! 

VG

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (24. Juli 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Endlich ein Breezer? Oder was für 'zwischendurch'?



1.Glaube nein 2.Wenn es das ist was ich glaube geht Moritz in den Ruhestand


----------



## atzepenga (24. Juli 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> habs gerade ausgepackt simon und musste von den kollegen wiederbelebt werden.
> 
> Bilder folgen!
> 
> ...



Super ick freu mir für Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. Juli 2012)

Hm, für welches Bike geht man bitte in den Ruhestand?! 
Moritz, mach's nicht so spannend!


----------



## Quen (24. Juli 2012)

Freu mich für dich - ein Glück das es da ist!

Und nun zeig das edle Geröhr!!! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2012)

ich schmälere den erhalt jetzt nicht mit schnöden handy-bildern. 

Auf jeden fall 1991.

VG

Moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2012)

Bilder


----------



## mini.tom (24. Juli 2012)

Moritz du weisst schon das du den Karton genau in diesem Zustand an mich 
abtreten musst oder ?

Die Spanung steigt

lg
tom


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2012)

Tom, wie vereinbart - Karton gegen schwarze Naben (das war doch die Absprache, oder?).

Also gut...kleine Sneak Preview, näheres dann zum Ende der Woche.







VG

Moritz

PS: nein, der Steuersatz war nicht dabei!


----------



## mini.tom (24. Juli 2012)

Klar Moritz den Karton gegen schwarze NOS XT Naben 
wie es vereinbart war 

Super ick freu mich für dich  wat für eine Schönheit 

Ich darf doch mal mit fahren oder wenn er fertig is oder ?

Ick fahr och nur Asphalt und kene Kanten 

janz liebe Grüße 
tom


----------



## atzepenga (24. Juli 2012)

Moritz ick will es mit der Gabel sehen


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2012)

das wird noch ne weile dauern. pulvern, Schaft basteln etc....

ich finds auch so schon ganz schön schick.

vg

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2012)

Oh man ist das geil


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2012)

Falls Pulver Schwarz bitte melden


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2012)

das mach ich gerne franky. der salsa muss auch nochmal neu gemacht werden.

LG

Moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2012)

Gerne Moritz, Decals liegen noch hier. Ich hab auch noch Teile zu schwärzen, da passt das gleich


----------



## Nightstorm95 (24. Juli 2012)

Moritz Moritz ... ich gratuliere 

Viel viel Freude beim Aufbau u. damit es auch noch schicker aussieht:

Titan fordert absolut knackige, exzellente Bildschärfe. Verbindest Du dieses noch mit einem diffus schwimmenden, kontrastarmen Hintergrund ... dann wird's auch fotografisch richtig titanisch !!!

Lieben Gruss, Max


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Juli 2012)

geil, schade das es das nicht in meiner grösse gibt, dafür würde ich bestimmt das ein ode andere rad hergeben.
wat für ne forke soll denn rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2012)

Da geht nur eine einzige Gabel.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. Juli 2012)

äh  da steh ich wohl aufm schlauch. ritschie?
also ich würde ne type 2 rein machen, bzw eine fsx.
ist der eigentlich schon korregiert?


----------



## atzepenga (24. Juli 2012)

T..c... .w.


----------



## mauricer (24. Juli 2012)

Als Gabel ist aktuell eine Kona Track 2 geplant. Nix gebogenes, auf jeden Fall gerade.

LG

Moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Juli 2012)

Gut, Type 2 Kay, stimmt.allerdings  Ansonsten die langweilige vom Tom


----------



## euphras (24. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall mal deutlich was anderes, als die ganzen Diamant-Merlins! 

Glückwunsch, Moritz!


----------



## newsboy (24. Juli 2012)

ich stelle mich schon an, wenns wieder weggehen soll...


----------



## Quen (24. Juli 2012)

newsboy schrieb:


> ich stelle mich schon an, wenns wieder weggehen soll...



Dann stell dich mal hinten an 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Learoy (25. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ja ohnehin kein so großer Freund von ECS-Bikes, aber Titan und ECS, muss das nicht flexen wie Sau, wenn man da mal richtig rein tritt? Wenn ich das mal so gedanklich überschlage mit meinem technischen Laienverständnis, sollte die Diamantform doch starrer sein?


----------



## mauricer (25. Juli 2012)

Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Es geht nun erstmal an die Suche der Teile, die noch fehlt.

LG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (25. Juli 2012)

Heiliger Strohsack!
Ich habe vor 3 Tagen noch den Merlin-Katalog durchgeblättert und beim ECS gedacht "Das könnte hier auch mal gezeigt werden, wenn jemand denn so eines hat."
Scheint erhört worden zu sein, Glückwunsch auch aus dem fernen Süden


----------



## Mosstowie (25. Juli 2012)

Hi Moritz!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Elevator....seehr schönes Ding....

...aber beim Fahrverhalten brauchst Du Dich nicht überraschen lassen....

Es ist schon sehr weich....aber das sollte bei dieser Exklusivität zu 

vernachlässigen sein....

Ein Traum....

VG

Alex


----------



## newsboy (25. Juli 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 3 Tagen noch den Merlin-Katalog durchgeblättert und beim ECS gedacht "Das könnte hier auch mal gezeigt werden, wenn jemand denn so eines hat."



den katalog mit diesem elevator möchte ich sehen. der fehlt mir noch in der sammlung.


----------



## mini.tom (25. Juli 2012)

Moritz 

zur Vorfreude 

es war einmal ....


tom und seine Ex Bikes 





lg
tom


----------



## mauricer (25. Juli 2012)

Was war das für eine Gabel? (ok, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil)

VG

Moritz


----------



## höhenangst (25. Juli 2012)

es ist ein Ritchey Decal drauf


----------



## mat2u (25. Juli 2012)

Bei mir hat die DHL-Frau ein großes aber dennoch leichtes Paket gebracht.
Die wollte ich schon lange wieder haben, Nos Araya RM-20 32 Loch in schwarz wie die Nacht.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## black-panther (25. Juli 2012)

newsboy schrieb:


> den katalog mit diesem elevator möchte ich sehen. der fehlt mir noch in der sammlung.


Nicht _dieses_ elevator, sondern ein ECS-Merlin in nem Online-Katalog.


----------



## mauricer (6. August 2012)

Ihr wolltet alle nicht, also hab ich es erlöst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (6. August 2012)

Ich bin entsetzt


----------



## black-panther (7. August 2012)

Ähm moment mal, Moritz, du warst doch gerade erst dran!
Was ist da jetzt drin?


----------



## atzepenga (7. August 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ähm moment mal, Moritz, du warst doch gerade erst dran!
> Was ist da jetzt drin?



Dürfte eigentlich nur ein Breezer sein?!


----------



## black-panther (7. August 2012)

Eines, dass keiner wollte? hm
Oder das Fervor vom Franky?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. August 2012)

Nein, das Fervor ist in Thüringen  In dem Karton sollte Stahl sein


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2012)

genauer gesagt, Columbus-Max Stahl. 






War mir ein Rätsel, wieso sich keiner dieses schöne Rad mit den Teilen vorher gesichert hatte. Und da ich eh grad etwas wieder hatte gehen lassen, kam es zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Ein absoluter Traum!

VG

Moritz

PS: Alex, ich war mal so frei, mir dein Bild zu leihen. Konnte es heute Nacht noch nicht zu Ende zusammenkleben, den Hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (7. August 2012)

Das Serotta hat aber nen Riesen-Fehler... Es ist schon perfekt aufgebaut, sodass es kein neues "Projekt" werden kann!


----------



## atzepenga (7. August 2012)

Äh wie war das mit dem "letzten Bike"


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2012)

Recht hast du, aber das freut mich umso mehr (wie beim Blizzard), dass es nur "Augen zu und drauf" heisst.....

LG

Moritz

PS: Simon, das ist das letzte Bike!


----------



## black-panther (7. August 2012)

Zumindest bevor ein passendes Breezer auftaucht.


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2012)

Dann müsste halt wieder eins gehen, aber die Hoffnung auf ein passendes 21" von 1991-93 hab ich inzwischen begraben...

LG

Moritz


----------



## atzepenga (7. August 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> PS: Simon, das ist das letzte Bike!



Ick glob Dir jarnüscht mehr,das nimmt langsam Fränkische Züge an


----------



## black-panther (7. August 2012)

Wollt grad sagen, ich nehm' dir das Dolomiti-Attitude gern ab; da seh' ich, das ist schon weg  
An wen is'n das gegangen?


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Ick glob Dir jarnüscht mehr,das nimmt langsam Fränkische Züge an



iwo - es werden ja nie mehr als 4. also eher kleinkram.

PS: chris, das wirst du noch sehen....!


----------



## atzepenga (7. August 2012)

Moritz ich zähle jetzt 5 Bikes,das sind 2 mehr als Du dir selbst erlaubt hast
Ick bin grad auf 7 runter und so soll es auch bleiben..............................................











































.....erstmal


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2012)

Das Zählen überlässt du besser mir Simon. 

Selbst wenn du auf 5 kommst, ist es doch nur eins mehr, als ich mir erlauben wollte (nämlich 4). Du wirst aber schnell merken, dass es doch nur 4 sind. Magie eben!

LG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (7. August 2012)

Blizard,Elevator,Backfire,Quantum&Serotta???


----------



## black-panther (7. August 2012)

Rennrad zählt nicht?


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2012)

Es wird sich alles aufklären....Gemach!

VG

Moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. August 2012)

Back bitte was?


----------



## atzepenga (7. August 2012)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Back bitte was?



Bin aufgeklärt FrankDu bist verrückt 3Bikes in 3Wochen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. August 2012)

Das war auch nicht einfach  Dafür sind 4 gegangen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2012)

So, ich hab mein letztes Klein erhalten  Meine absoluten Lieblingspantjobs sind beisammen  Jetzt wird nochmal der Lack gereinigt und versiegelt, dann gehts an den langweiligen XT 735iger Aufbau


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2012)

argh! Glückwunsch Frank!
Moritz, wie hast du das über's Herz gebracht, besonders das Backfire?!


----------



## mauricer (9. August 2012)

Es war relativ einfach. Ich finde die Räder sauschön, auch zum Fahren, aber irgendwie fühlte ich mich auch immer wie auf einem rohen Ei. Nirgendwo mal sorgenfrei anlehnen usw. ist doch nix für mich, da ich jeden Morgen eins meiner Räder zum Fahren nutze. Mir das nun einzugestehen, war jetzt kein Riesenproblem für mich. Da bin ich mit Blizzard und T-Max genau richtig unterwegs - das Elevator ist ohnehin nur was für die Galerie.

Und schau doch mal, wie der Franky sich freut - das ist es doch allemal wert! Da ist es bestens aufgehoben.

VG

Moritz

PS: Franky, schönes Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (9. August 2012)

Das Blizzard für den Alltag, aber sich auf nem Klein wie auf einem rohen Ei fühlen? Na das sind mal verschobene Wertmaßstäbe. 

@Kay: Ich sprach auch nicht von monetären Maßstäben.


----------



## wtb_rider (9. August 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## wtb_rider (9. August 2012)

Äh ne! Da hat er schon recht. 
Rocky mag ja schön sein, aber preislich kommt ein blizzard einer zerkratzen klein lve nah.
Man frank du machst mich echt fertig!
Die beiden schönsten painjobs die klein zu bieten hat.
Alles andere ist golf gti dorffetzerkram. (Achtung!  nicht persönlich nehmen!)Einser gölfe ausgeschlossen!
Gruss kay


----------



## mauricer (9. August 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> aber preislich kommt ein blizzard einer zerkratzen klein lve nah.



das trifft mich und mein Rocky nun aber schon.  

ist ja nicht irgendein blizzard (1990!), aber eben schon mit genug patina, dass ich mir nicht ständig sorgen mache und mich jede macke stören würde.

lg

Moritz


----------



## wtb_rider (9. August 2012)

Man moritz du weisst doch was ich meine.
Klar ist dein blizzi schön, aber wie du schon sagst. Man kann es ruhigen gewissens fahren. Mein klein trau ich mich doch auch nicht bei schweine wetter aus dem haus zu holen.
Gruss kay


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2012)

Mh, und bei Schönwetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (9. August 2012)

klar weiss ich das.... wollte nur den beleidigten spielen.

und mit der LVE hattest du ja eigentlich auch gar nicht so unrecht, wenn man sieht, zu welchem preis manch eine in der letzten Zeit wech gegangen ist (wenn man es mal nur rein preislich sieht). ganz hab ich ja KLEIN auch nicht den Rücken zugekehrt. Mein Quantum Pro wird mich definitiv nie verlassen.

VG

Moritz


----------



## Learoy (9. August 2012)

Das sollte man wohl auch nicht verallgemeinern. Ich meine würdest Du Dein Blizzard für ne LVE - und sei sie noch so neu - hergeben?


----------



## mauricer (9. August 2012)

Na klar. Ich könnte mir nichts schöneres vorstellen, als eine eigene LVE-Sammlung. Nimmt auch viel weniger Platz weg.

VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2012)

endlich mal 'ne vernünftige Einstellung.


----------



## oneschnark (9. August 2012)

Salut, kein Klein, aber aus alu





Philippe


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2012)

Sehr schön, aus der Manufaktur ist auch noch ein Bike im Zulauf, aber ein M16


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2012)

Schweißnähte bitte


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2012)

Smooth oder geschuppt ?


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2012)

die fetten Schuppen!


----------



## mini.tom (9. August 2012)

lg
tom​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (9. August 2012)

sehr schön kleiner tom, sehr schön.... 

VG

Moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2012)

Oh yes


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. August 2012)

American ohne "show or beauty weld", dafür mit "smooth or fill it weld"


----------



## pago79 (9. August 2012)

Hab mich schon gefragt, wer den Tifat geangelt hat...

Glückwunsch Tom

Irgendwann find ich auch noch eins

Gruß
Lars


----------



## oneschnark (14. August 2012)

Salut,
Alu aus America + Ritchey logic 1 "



Philippe


----------



## Koe (14. August 2012)

was ist denn bei dir los phil?
das 2te american. hast du eine neue lieblingsmarke.

dann brauchst du doch bestimmt platz und magst eins von deinen anderen an mich abgeben.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. August 2012)

die abgebrochene ebay auktion


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. August 2012)

Yes  und, nachgebruzelt oder nicht?


----------



## black-panther (18. August 2012)

Eine Woche hat's auf mich gewartet 



(nein, nicht der Tigerenten-Club )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (21. August 2012)

anständiger mittelklässler. schwinn force master. tange prestige ultralite. und recht selten. warum eigentlich?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. August 2012)

volkmar, der paßt ja gar nicht zu deinen anderen rädern


----------



## zagato (21. August 2012)

der winter kommt eh mans bedenkt und außerdem wars fast geschenkt.


----------



## Radsatz (21. August 2012)

Knickkettenstrebe hat doch wiedererkennugswert eben Schwinn
hatte mal ein PDG 30 für jeden Tag zum Bahnhof


----------



## mauricer (27. August 2012)

Dem Ziel, alle Räder mit meinen Lieblingsnaben (XT schwarz) zu versehen, ein Stück nähergekommen....32L vorne fürs Blizzard.







Viele Grüße

Moritz


----------



## Linseneintopf (27. August 2012)

für mich ein neuer Anfang in der bike-matierie.... lange gesucht und dann überstürzt zugeschlagen... es wartet Arbeit aber endlich mal wieder ein Rad bei dem ich das Gefühl habe es sei meins... hatte ich bei meinen Neuen nie so recht... daher die verkaufen und nen olleren Drahtesel renaturieren... warum auch immer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (27. August 2012)

Nettes Marin,

hinten ist keine Nuke Proof drin oder?
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Linseneintopf (27. August 2012)

hi.. nehme an du meinst die Nabe??? leider nicht, aber jetzt weiß ich schonmal wie sie heißt und kann suchen Ps. wer eine hat oder weiß wo ich eine bekomme bitte bitte melden....


----------



## TiJoe (27. August 2012)

Nach einer recht übersichtlichen Wartezeit, kam es heute bei mir hereingeschneit: 





Gruß Joe


----------



## mauricer (27. August 2012)

auspacken....sofort!


----------



## sebse (27. August 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> auspacken....sofort!



na im album sind noch 2 weitere bilder mit datum von heute ... vielleicht ein einblick?


----------



## Koe (27. August 2012)

gude joe,

was hast du dir denn da schönes geleistet? sehr schöne schweißnähte.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Lamima (27. August 2012)

Ich weiß es


----------



## TiJoe (27. August 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> auspacken....sofort!



Jawoll Cheffe! 





Gruß Joe


----------



## atzepenga (27. August 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Nach einer recht übersichtlichen Wartezeit, kam es heute bei mir hereingeschneit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach schon uf dat Teil Joe"The King is back"bin neidisch


----------



## TiJoe (27. August 2012)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Mach schon uf dat Teil Joe"The King is back"bin neidisch



Hey Captain!

Du warst zu langsam... 

Der König war eine gute Entscheidung!

Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle für das Telefonat! 

L. G. Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (27. August 2012)

einer der geilsten Youngtimer und sehr selten


----------



## andy1 (31. August 2012)

eben angekommen:
kleines Paket 737er in NOS: 







ob der noch mehr hat?
Meine Quelle!

Edit: aha, ausverkauft....
auch wenn ich keine Verkaufswerbung machen möchte aber alternativ sehr günstig und eingentlich besser Lagerung da größere Kugeln:
535er


----------



## black-panther (31. August 2012)

nö, 'zurzeit nicht am Lager'


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2012)

ein kleines Paket...und auch nur KLEINe Schrauben für MC1 drin...aber es sind oft die KLEINen Dinge des Lebens, die viel Freude machen...


----------



## tom-skywalker (13. September 2012)




----------



## höhenangst (19. September 2012)

für das vorerst letzte Projekt  ,  nicht wirklich classic , aber ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## hendr1k (19. September 2012)

Kurze Frage, die Arme der coda magic Kurbel sind doch innen hohl - wie haben die das hinbekommen ?


----------



## ArSt (19. September 2012)

Jeweils zwei ausgefräste Halbschalen zusammengeklebt.


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. September 2012)

Am Samstag habe ich ein ein Packet aus Berlin bei meinem GLS Shop abholen dürfen. Als ich das Objekt der Begierde im Basar fand, dachte ich an den Aufbau eines Alltagsrades.

Noch beim Shop aus dem Karton ausgepackt, kam folgendes zum Vorschein, werde ich vielleicht anstelle des ersehnten Rahmens einen gut verpackten präparierten Fisch vorfinden?



Beim entfernen der Luftpolsterfolie konnte ich eine Sattelstütze vorfinden, könnte ja ein kleiner Hinweis auf das sein, was sich noch gut verpackt meinen Augen entzieht.



Also schnell das mitgebrachte Schweizer Messer gezückt und Lage für Lage den Inhalt von seinem Schutz befreien. Nachdem ich etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Luftpolsterfolie entfernt ahtte war ich angenehm überrascht. Zum Vorschein kam ein echtes Schmuckstück ohne nennenswerten Lackschäden.



Das was ich hier vorfand hat dann auch ist einen Aufbautread verdient, den ich wohl im Oktober starten werde.

Vielen Dank Marco, für diesen wirklich schönen Rahmen, ich hoffe dass der Nachfolger dieses Rahmens Dir genauso viel Freude bereitet, wie ich sie empfand.

Beste Grüße nach Berlin

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (23. September 2012)

Sehr schöner Rahmen.


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. September 2012)

Vielen Dank, das kann man wohl sagen, ist der gleiche Rahmen wie der 1996er 15 Jahre Rocky Mountain Blizzard Rahmen mit dem Ahornblatt Design, gleicher Rohsatz und Geometrie und dann auch noch genau die Oberrohrlänge die ich benötige, viel zu schade für den Alltag


----------



## msony (23. September 2012)

Hallo Wolfgang,das wird bestimmt schön.
Die kalten,dunklen Tage kommen.
Gruesse ausm Pott
Markus


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. September 2012)

Hallo Markus,

freue mich auch schon richtig auf das Basteln, ich bin allerdings noch am überlegen , ob ich die Decals under Klarlack vesiegeln soll. Für den einzigen beschädigten Buchstaben, ein O auf der linken Rahmenseite  bekomme ich vieleicht von einem Freund eine Copie gemacht. 

Ich hoffe Du hast auch ein schönes und interessantes Projekt im Petto, dass Du uns in einem Tread vorstellen kannst.

Beste Grüße aus Frankfurt

Wolfgang


----------



## roblobster (24. September 2012)

Da isser ja wolle, amtlich amtlich, glückwunsch!!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (24. September 2012)

Ach ja Wolfgang,da kommt noch ein wattierter Umschlag,den kannst ganz beruhigt auf machen,ist nix schlimmes drinne,nur dieses kleine blöde Teil,was ich gestern endlich wieder gefunden habe 

Gruß
Marco

p.s.: ich freu mich super über mein Paket,welches ich schon gestern um den Block geradelt bin     der Tausch hat sich gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (25. September 2012)

bissle was gekommen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. September 2012)

ärgerlicher Kratzer am Longus

die einen brauchen einen ganzen abend, um ein fahrrad zu verpacken. die anderen 10 minuten


----------



## black-panther (25. September 2012)

Nochmal Glückwunsch zum Geliano!
Zum Longus: wie kann man so blöd sein?! Das würde mich rasend machen... (nicht nur der Kratzer, sondern die ganze Packart)


----------



## mauricer (25. September 2012)

ich hab auf die weise mal ein quantum pro mit einem sorgfältig eingedrückten unterrohr bekommen, weil die naben genauso saß wie bei deinem longus. bin ausgeflippt....  

VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (25. September 2012)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Blutdruck auf 360 und man würde dem Absender am liebsten den Rahmen um den Hals wickeln...
Wie ging es weiter?


----------



## andy1 (25. September 2012)

ja, ist schon ärgerlich - ich habs dem VK auch mitgeteilt. Ist ja heute erst gekommen.
Nun kann man nix mehr ändern, ist immerhin ein recht stabiler Rahmen und auch sonst sind ein Kratzer mehr zu den schon vorhandenen, wenn auch ein unnötiger großer...
Bei Alu oder Carbon wäre es natürlich ärgerlicher gewesen...

Ich will den VK nicht reinreiten aber will hiermit mal aufzeigen wo drauf zu achten ist beim Verpacken.
Ich achte immer auf diese Stelle und das ist ja eigentlich auch bekannt unter denjenigen die schonmal sowas weggeschickt haben.
bei mir kommt da immer ganz dick was dazwischen oder ich nutze die Nabenschutzplastikteile die ich mir von anderen Rädern mal aufgehoben habe.

Tja, was werde ich machen - bin ja nie ein Freund von entlacken und neu lacken oder pulvern sondern von Originallack und Patina.
Zufällig habe ich noch von dem roten Lack mit dem den ich reichlich die Aluaufblühungen von meinen 2005er 2-Danger-Crossrad-Alurahmen ausgebessert habe. Von weitem sieht man es dann nicht mehr so arg.

Ist ja schon ein Rad mit reichlich Patina - werde es beherzt funktionstüchtig machen wobei wohl doch dann einiges zu tun ist.


----------



## Quen (25. September 2012)

Wirklich ärgerlich.

Ich habe mir kürzlich zum Versenden von zwei Rahmensets extra Kartons (120x60x60cm ...) und dazu zwei große Rollen Luftpolsterfolie gekauft.

Das Verpackungsmaterial hat mich keine 20 EUR und jede Menge Zeit beim einpacken gekostet - dafür kann ich sicher sein, sofern kein LKW drüber fährt, dass der Käufer ein intaktes Rahmenset auspacken wird.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## andy1 (25. September 2012)

aber das hier ist noch ärgerlicher als der obige "Kratzer" :

hatte es schon ausgepackt, daher kein Paketfoto... so ein schlichter Stumpirahmen ist mal was zum weglegen dachte ich... und muss ich nicht hier posten.
Und eigentlich ist dieser Thread ja was zu erfreuen und mitfreuen...

aber gut - auf den Fotos der Quell meiner Freude...
und nein, es war nicht kommuniziert worden dass der Rahmen codiert ist, sowas kaufe ich normalerweise nicht!
Nun könnte man mal schauen ob er rechtens in meine Hände gelangt ist 

Ich lasse auch kein Rad von mir codieren - ist einfach Freveltum am Rahmen.
Möglicherweise würde ich es bei meinem Alltagstrekkingalurahmen von Radon machen - der ist sowieso irgendwann hin.


----------



## Radsatz (25. September 2012)

Auch hier in Schleswig Holstein ist ein grosses Paket ohne Transportschaden angekommen ein Scott Summit Tange v.1995 m.pantografen an den ausfallenden u.Sattelklemmung 
nachdem ich eine Anfrage  bei Hit oder Niete ohne Rückmeldung gestartet habe muss ich das wohl selber beantworten Lack am Rahmen wird nur Instandgsetzt(Lackstift 3 M Schleifpaste u.Hartwachs) Gabel wird gepulvert u.dann sehen wir weiter
Soll ja ein Fahrrad u.kein Wandrad werden ist auf jedenfall ein Ami


----------



## Stevens59 (25. September 2012)

Dieses kleine Paket ist heute angekommen
Vielen Dank Michael.
Mal sehen, wo ich das Paar verbaue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (1. Oktober 2012)

Yippie, Post von der Insel! Wird ein schnittiger Singlespeeder


----------



## pago79 (1. Oktober 2012)

Heute ist auch bei mir mal wieder ein größeres Paket eingetrudelt









Gruß
Lars


----------



## msony (1. Oktober 2012)

hm,sehr schön.Ist das ne Fette Gelegenheit?


----------



## pago79 (1. Oktober 2012)

Schon möglich...


----------



## Koe (1. Oktober 2012)

glückwunsch lars, du hast ja auch schon länger nach einem gesucht oder?

ich frag mich woher die ganzen ti's hier in letzter zeit auftauchen?:eck:
hat da jemand ein alten bestand aufgetan?

da bin ich sehr gespannt was es für eine größe ist und welche rahmennr. der rahmen hat.

gruß

stefan


----------



## pago79 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja gesucht hab ich schon länger. Um genau zu sein seit ca. 1994
Sollte jetzt aber auch erstmal das letzte Bike werden.
Wie schon so oft bei mir, wollte ich unbedingt das fast unmögliche....
Größe S/M
Aber der Rahmen ist hier im forum schon bekannt.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (2. Oktober 2012)

Lars: interessanter Fokus beim ersten Bild!


----------



## epic2006 (2. Oktober 2012)

Na, das schreit ja nach einer Harzer Titanrunde in 2013. Glückwunsch!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Oktober 2012)

Saugeil Lars  Ich gratuliere! Gibts nen Aufbaufred?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (2. Oktober 2012)

Danke Leute
Einen fred wird es sicher geben. Muß aber erstmal wieder etwas Paste da sein. Dann geht die lustige teilesucherei los...


----------



## mauricer (2. Oktober 2012)

post von heute und dank an die versender...











wird wohl beides ans Blizzard wandern, wenn es fertig ist.

VG

Moritz


----------



## höhenangst (4. Oktober 2012)

vor einiger Zeit ist bei mir ein Konvolut Suntour XC pro für das letzte Projekt eingetroffen , teils neu 





mein Dank geht an Alex 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## euphras (6. Oktober 2012)

Kein besonders großes Paket, aber ein nettes Schmankerl für das "Archiv", sechsfach-siebenfach umschaltbarer GPX Schalter in NOS für einen Euro:


----------



## ArSt (6. Oktober 2012)

Könnte an eine gefräste Adapterschelle passen!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## euphras (6. Oktober 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Könnte an eine gefräste Adapterschelle passen!
> 
> Es grüßt Dich Armin!



Passt bestimmt! Entweder an die Adapterschelle* oder als Ersatzteilspender für ausgenudelte Daumenschalter, wobei man die auch ohne Zuhilfenahme von Ersatzteilen wieder aufarbeiten kann. Aber diesen Hebel habe ich primär wegen der interessanten Umschaltmöglichkeit 7fach-6fach ersteigert. Der etwas ältere GPX Hebel, den ich schon habe, hat eine Umstellung _Ultra-Friction-Regular_, um zwischen Schaltschritten für reguläre 6fach Schraubkränze und Schraubkränzen mit 7fach _Ultra_ Ritzelabstand wählen zu können. SunTour Archaeologie eben. 

Grüße,

Patrick

*Nochmals Danke für Deine Arbeit, die Du damals in das Projekt investiert hast, Armin! 

edit: Hier mal ein Foto der beiden Einstellringe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (7. Oktober 2012)

euphras schrieb:


> Nochmals Danke für Deine Arbeit, die Du damals in das Projekt investiert hast, Armin!


 
Aber immer gerne, Patrick!

Wie Du sicherlich mitbekommen hast, bin ich auch ein Freund der SunTour Daumenschalter. An deren Verarbeitungsqualität und Gewicht kommt kein anderer Hersteller hin. Mein Traum wären Schalter in dieser Machart für Shimano-Schaltwerke und 8-, 9- oder 10fach. Dazu habe ich etwas gefunden: http://www.microshift.com.tw/SL-A09_Shifters.html. Gewicht 110g! Preis 120$. Wenn man die aus der Nähe ansieht, kann ich nur sagen SunTour lässt grüßen!
Die 10fach-Schalter passen hier aber leider nur für Straßenschaltwerke von Shimano, es gibt da einen Geometrieunterschied, sprich Seileinzugunterschied, zwischen MTB und Road.
Das wär's aber! Leider werden die in Deutschland noch nicht verkauft. In Amerika und England sind die User aber begeistert!
Ich werde die im Auge behalten.

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## mauricer (27. Oktober 2012)

gestern angekommen. kann mir irgendwer zufällig sagen, aus welchem Jahr diese Hebel sind? Ich frage nur, weil ich doch meistens auf period-correctness achte und ich ja zwei Räder aus 1990 und 1991 habe, die als Teileträger in Frage kämen. Kommt 1995 etwa hin - wenn ich den einen Sticker auf der Packung richtig deute?










LG

Moritz


----------



## euphras (27. Oktober 2012)

mauricer schrieb:


> gestern angekommen. kann mir irgendwer zufällig sagen, aus welchem Jahr diese Hebel sind? Ich frage nur, weil ich doch meistens auf period-correctness achte und ich ja zwei Räder aus 1990 und 1991 habe, die als Teileträger in Frage kämen. Kommt 1995 etwa hin - wenn ich den einen Sticker auf der Packung richtig deute?
> 
> LG
> 
> Moritz



Die gab es ab 1991, die rein-schwarze Version ist die DEUTLICH seltenere. Glückwunsch zu dem Fang!


----------



## mauricer (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke Patrick. Dann hab ich ja freie Wahl....gehen wohl als Blizzard, da passt es gut mit den weissen Ritchey-Griffen.

LG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (29. Oktober 2012)

Wieder einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## coast13 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hi Chris ,

wie schauen denn bei den neuen Panaracern die Schriftzüge aus ? Hab irgendwo gelesen, die wären jetzt noch größer geworden ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Quen (29. Oktober 2012)

coast13 schrieb:


> Hi Chris ,
> 
> wie schauen denn bei den neuen Panaracern die Schriftzüge aus ? Hab irgendwo gelesen, die wären jetzt noch größer geworden ?
> 
> ...



Schau mal in meinem Album unter Klein Attitude - da sind die als Blackwalls drauf, die Skinwalls sind aber identisch von den Logos.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## black-panther (29. Oktober 2012)

Hey Frank,
kann ich morgen mal fotografieren, schick's dir dann rüber.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## whoa (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin momentan irgendwie auf meine Rennräder fixiert...


----------



## whoa (1. November 2012)

Oha, 2 Postings am Stück von mir. 






Jetzt kann ich nach Jahren mal einen Punkt aus meiner Signatur streichen, Danke Christian!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (1. November 2012)

Es gibt kaum einen schöneren Vorbau als die alten Dura-Ace Exemplare  Jetzt noch die passende Stütze


----------



## whoa (1. November 2012)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich trau's mich garnicht zu sagen... momentan ist eine Syncros montiert. *urghs*


----------



## Michelangelo (1. November 2012)

whoa schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich trau's mich garnicht zu sagen... momentan ist eine Syncros montiert. *urghs*



Bei dem Vorbau mußt Du auf einen exakt passenden Lenker achten, am besten noch mit einer leichten Riffelung im Klemmbereich. Die Segmentklemmung ist da etwas heikel. Paßt das alles nicht hundertprozentig verdreht sich der Lenker im Fahrbetrieb.


----------



## whoa (1. November 2012)

Lenker wird einfach ein aktueller Nitto, dit sollte schon passen. ;D


----------



## Michelangelo (1. November 2012)

whoa schrieb:


> Lenker wird einfach ein aktueller Nitto, dit sollte schon passen. ;D



Genau der hat nicht gepaßt, da Untermaß  Aber ich hatte Dusel, dass sich just eine Vorbaualternative ergeben hatte 





Die Stütze habe ich aber belassen


----------



## whoa (1. November 2012)

Die Nitto Lenker gibt's doch in 25,4mm und 26mm. Ich wette da lag das Problem?!

P.S. Schickes Colnago!


----------



## Michelangelo (1. November 2012)

whoa schrieb:


> Die Nitto Lenker gibt's doch in 25,4mm und 26mm. Ich wette da lag das Problem?!
> 
> P.S. Schickes Colnago!



Der Nitto ist ein ausgewiesener 26,0 mit gemessenen 25,8. Zusammen mit einem nicht mehr ganz taufrischen Segment hielt das alles nur mit einer Schleifpapiereinlage.


----------



## retroking (4. November 2012)

Aus der Bucht gefischt: Trek 8000

Ich stand letztens vorm Micha (EmperorDark) seinem 8000er 
und konnte mich nicht satt sehen. Ich dachte nur: Sowas 
muss ich auch haben

Das ich allerdings so schnell fündig werde, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe ist das Rahmenset
in einem sehr schönen Zustand.

Kam gestern an; hier noch zwei Bildchen vom auspacken.












Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag,

Daniel


----------



## cleiende (4. November 2012)

Ah, Du warst das. Hätte ich fast für einen meiner Söhne gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retroking (5. November 2012)

Ja, ich war das


Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## euphras (5. November 2012)

Ja, ist denn heute schon Weihnachten?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Zeitgleich bei mir aufgeschlagen, Danke Moritz, Danke Tigerduke!


----------



## mauricer (5. November 2012)

gerne!


----------



## cleiende (8. November 2012)

Das war ein gut gepacktes Paket, da können sich Einige eine Scheibe von abschneiden!





Und darauf freut sich der Moritz


----------



## Quen (10. November 2012)

Klein, aber mein...


----------



## spb (10. November 2012)

Bei mir hat der Postbote im Laufe der Woche zweimal geklingelt und die ersten Zutaten für mein Winterprojekt gebracht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (10. November 2012)

Sexy!


----------



## flott.weg (11. November 2012)

yeah. das gibt nen stimmigen aufbau. die kombi bin ich auch an meinem quantum II in gator gefahren. sehr schön. viel spass.


----------



## spb (11. November 2012)

Jo, die drei Ultegra Farben passen zur Lackierung  Bin mir nur beim Baujahr des Rahmens nicht ganz sicher. Kann es sein, dass es ein 94er Rahmen mit einer 93er Lackierung ist?


----------



## Guru (11. November 2012)

sehr geil! ich will auch wieder ein Rennrad aus der Zeit mit STI...


----------



## flott.weg (11. November 2012)

spb schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Postbote im Laufe der Woche zweimal geklingelt und die ersten Zutaten für mein Winterprojekt gebracht:



mein ex 
ja. wir sind in freundschaft auseinander gegangen.


----------



## oneschnark (12. November 2012)

Salut, klein und fein


 
Phil.


----------



## chowi (13. November 2012)

Hach, da freut sich der Vati...





Gruß chowi


----------



## ArSt (14. November 2012)

Hallo Vati!
Kommt die aus Bayern?

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## chowi (14. November 2012)

Ne Armin aus USA.
Gruß Vati


----------



## ArSt (14. November 2012)

Hab nur gefragt, weil ein uns beiden bekannter, aus meinem Dorf, mit so einer an seinem Surley 29"er bis letztes Jahr herumgefahren ist. Jetzt hat er wieder andere Bremsen dran.
Gruß Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (14. November 2012)

Armin, frag ihn bitte mal, ich würde noch eine nehmen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## ArSt (14. November 2012)

O.k., Chowi, mach ich.

Bis dann, Armin!


----------



## chowi (15. November 2012)

Da freut sich der Vati wieder...





Ick gloob, ick hab derzeit nen Abo!

Gruß chowi


----------



## huhue (15. November 2012)

Nee oda.... (sprachlos sei...)


----------



## Huelse (16. November 2012)

Mensch, Chowi...haste mir wieder die Nummer?


----------



## Lamima (16. November 2012)

Bei mir kam heute auch mal ein Paket an - allerdings für den Nachwuchs (und da freut sich der Vati auch  )

(Sorry für non-classic im Vordergrund, zur Besänftigung ist classic im Hintergrund )


----------



## MadProetchen (18. November 2012)

hier is auch mal wieder was eingeschlagen.... schon am freitag
hab sehr lange danach gesucht.....





traumzustand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allerdings kommt es erstens anders und zweitens als man denkt...
das nächste paket wird mein persönliches highlight...
die spannung is kaum auszuhalten......
naja vorfreude is doch was schönes


glück auf
der markus


----------



## huhue (20. November 2012)

Ich musste heute den Zoll überzeugen das hier keine Faustfeuerwaffen geschmuggelt werden...


----------



## huhue (20. November 2012)

Und dit war drin:






Vielen Dank nochmal in die Schweiz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (22. November 2012)

Lamima schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute auch mal ein Paket an - allerdings für den Nachwuchs (und da freut sich der Vati auch  )
> 
> (Sorry für non-classic im Vordergrund, zur Besänftigung ist classic im Hintergrund )



Fährt meine Kleine auch seit einem halben Jahr. Klasse Einstieg in die Fahrradwelt


----------



## Lamima (24. November 2012)

popeye schrieb:


> Fährt meine Kleine auch seit einem halben Jahr. Klasse Einstieg in die Fahrradwelt



Eingestiegen ist unsere Kleine schon länger....aber das Rädchen war jetzt einfach auf Grund der Größe nötig


----------



## whoa (13. Dezember 2012)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Dezember 2012)

Oh, Synros für den Renner in 1" Ahead ohne Scharnier sind recht selten  Sind das Bees Helium?


----------



## whoa (14. Dezember 2012)

Yep, Bees Helium Naben und Steuersatz. Beide von dem mMn hässlichen Logo befreit. ;D


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Dezember 2012)

Oh :love


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (14. Dezember 2012)

Das ist dieses Jahr wieder total in, nennt sich Colour Blocking


----------



## felixdelrio (14. Dezember 2012)

Nein, wie geil Franky! AXO Pony!

Die mußte dann aber auch bitte anziehen!


----------



## MadProetchen (14. Dezember 2012)

mein persönlich grösstes paket...in vielerlei hinsicht
hatte es ja schon angekündigt.....
es kam übrigens schon zum nikolaus...war geschlagene 16 tage unterwegs
und is dennoch unversehrt angekommen











wünsche euch eine schöne vorweihnachtszeit
der markus


----------



## black-panther (14. Dezember 2012)

OHH Markus, hat es wirklich geklappt? 
Ich hätte demnächst sowieso mal angefragt, was draus geworden ist.
Genial! 
Glückwunsch
Chris


----------



## gtbiker (14. Dezember 2012)

Stählerne Autonomie?


----------



## euphras (14. Dezember 2012)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> ...
> wünsche euch eine schöne vorweihnachtszeit
> der markus



...hmmm, welches GT endet denn noch mal mit "NG"?! 

Gratuliere zu der Errungenschaft und viel Spaß beim Aufbau "zwischen den Jahren" und später.


----------



## MadProetchen (14. Dezember 2012)

danke, chris und euphras 
ja es hat tatsächlich geklappt
bin überglücklich
ich brenne darauf es endlich mal probefahren zu können
und dann wird "renoviert"

leider muss der endgültige aufbau noch etwas warten, euphras,
hab einfach zu viel zu tun zur zeit

ich lass euch aber daran teilhaben
ich weiss aber noch nich genau, ob hier oder drüben bei den gtlern

glück auf
der markus


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Dezember 2012)

Hoppala Markus,

ein absoluter Kracher! Wenn ich überlege, was wir drüber schon recherchiert und gemutmaßt haben, ohne dass auch nur irgendjemand dieses Gerät mal in der Hand hatte - und jetzt haust Du hier dieses Teilchen raus. Hier kennt die Historie dieses Rahmens aber niemand, musst Du erklären oder -noch besser- den Rahmen nochmal ausführlich vorstellen 

Viel Spaß damit! Wirst Du ihn fahren?

Viele Grüße

Christian

edit: zu langsam getippt


----------



## euphras (14. Dezember 2012)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> ...
> ich weiss aber noch nich genau, ob hier oder drüben bei den gtlern
> 
> glück auf
> der markus



Markus, wenn Du es drüben beschreibst, dann laß es uns hier bitte wissen. Ich z.B. lese nur dieses Klassik-Forum im "Gelben" und würde es glatt verpassen. 

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Dezember 2012)

PN an Markus mit Weisung, ihn HIER vorzustellen, ist soeben raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadProetchen (15. Dezember 2012)

der weisung wird folge geleistet



habt aber bitte noch etwas geduld

danke für eure reaktionen
der markus


----------



## Michelangelo (15. Dezember 2012)

Kann mich mal bitte einer aufklären?


----------



## msony (15. Dezember 2012)

Gratulation
Komm mal mit den schönen Teil vorbei,halb vier spielt der S04
Glückauf Markus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Dezember 2012)

Ein Stahl Xizang Jörg, extremst selten  Gratulation Markus


----------



## cleiende (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Paket hat schon 10 Tage in der Poststelle in der Nähe der schon fast legendären Tiefgarage vom insanerider und mir gelegen, nun kam ich dazu es abzuholen und zu öffen...

Der Karton hat schon einige Schleifen gedreht






Der Rahmen auch!





Das wird mal ein abgefahrenes Schulrad für einen der Kurzen. Vorher müssen die noch durch die 16-Zöller durch.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich gestern endlich in Empfang nehmen können 





...und was den Bontragerfreund richtig freut...





Gruß
Marco


----------



## Milli (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Teile sind zwar schon etwas länger hier, aber ich freu mich trotzdem immer noch 

Klein MC2 LVE mit 0° und 135 mm in Sea&Sky:




Shimano XTR M910 Schaltwerk fast in Neuzustand:


----------



## gtbiker (24. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtspäckchen gleich mal aufgemacht! 

Von der Liebsten bekommen 




Selbst gekauft damit ich die Feiertage überstehe




Frohes Fest euch!


----------



## euphras (24. Dezember 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Weihnachtspäckchen gleich mal aufgemacht!
> 
> Von der Liebsten bekommen
> 
> ...



Das fehlt mir noch in der Kollektion. Ist das noch erhältlich oder schon antiquarisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (24. Dezember 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Selbst gekauft damit ich die Feiertage überstehe



Endlich jemand mit Geschmack, ein leckeres Berg Original! Das gibst für mich leider erst wieder gegen Ende der Woche in der alten Heimat ... 

Schöne Feiertage allerseits und einen fleissigen Weihnachtsmann/Christkind!!


----------



## gtbiker (24. Dezember 2012)

Patrick, nur noch pseudo-antiquarisch via Amazon und co. Letzte Auflage war 95.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Dezember 2012)

Und leider auch sauteuer  Schönes Geschenk


----------



## retroking (24. Dezember 2012)

> Und leider auch sauteuer  Schönes Geschenk



Allerdings, wobei im vergleich zu Smolik's Fahrrad - Rahmenbau immer 
noch günstig.


Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## black-panther (25. Dezember 2012)

Endlich!


----------



## euphras (25. Dezember 2012)

Ein blaues Klein? WasndasfürnModell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (25. Dezember 2012)

die Farbe kommt einfach nicht rüber. Ist Violett, aber nicht allein 
Triton heißt es


----------



## ArSt (25. Dezember 2012)

Aah, so eins: http://tritonbikes.com/


----------



## stoppi_71 (25. Dezember 2012)

Gratulation nach Wien und willkommen im Club. Deine Geduld ist aber im Gegensatz zu den Adroit-Suchenden zum Glück nicht gerade überstrapaziert worden. 

Ist ein 3-färbiges (schwarz,silber, violett), oder?


----------



## black-panther (25. Dezember 2012)

Hey Armin,
nein, Patrick hätte ja Recht mit Klein. Nur die Farbe heißt Triton soweit ich weiß und ist wie Christoph schrieb (von hinten) Schwarz, Violett und Silber.
Danke nach Graz 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## ArSt (25. Dezember 2012)

Hey Chris,
ich bin kein KLEIN-Kenner und habe das gegoogelt. Da habe ich KLEIN Pinnacle in Triton gefunden und die Bike-Firma Triton, die auch "kleine"-Räder baut. War ein Scherz!
Trotzdem: Glückwunsch zu Deinem (Weihnachts-)Traum!
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## Michelangelo (25. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch...


----------



## era (28. Dezember 2012)

hab mir einen tioga atb alchemy stem gekauft, zusammen mit zwei sattelstützen in schwarz für 22 euro..
hab jetzt auch grad gesehen wie teuer der auf ebay kostet..

also den hier in silber





Macht sich gut an einen gebogenen Lenker


----------



## noka78 (3. Januar 2013)

war zwar ein kleines päckchen, aber nach langer suche, weitem weg (ohio) und langer wartezeit (5 wochen unterwegs) nun endlich angekommen 





grüße norman


----------



## epic2006 (12. Januar 2013)

Ein großes und zwei kleine Pakete:





überall Titan drin





zum Aufbau: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=615717

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## chowi (12. Januar 2013)

Oh Gerrit schönes Titan, mach mal noch nen schönes Bild vom Becken,
was issn das für ne Gruppe Südamerikaner, Cichlasoma?

Haste da auch Saugwelse drinnen?

Gruß vom chowi, der auch irgendwann wieder ein Becken hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (17. Januar 2013)




----------



## black-panther (17. Januar 2013)

Canada again?!


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Januar 2013)

theoretisch ja, praktisch eher nicht. aber ist eh nur zum testen.


----------



## huhue (17. Januar 2013)

expresso?


----------



## black-panther (17. Januar 2013)

Wieso, zu groß/klein? Falsche Farbe?
Und "praktisch eher nicht" > 

(nicht nur expresso nimmt man mit Röhrchen zu sich; auch romax, sovereign, catalyst...)
Was ist es denn?


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Januar 2013)

ne ist ein 16er brodie irgendwas dynamo, energy, torgue, wat weiss ick.. es muss eins der ersten kompletträder gewesen sein.
der war graus mit der dose geduscht und hat erstmal ein neuses farbkleid bekommen, aber auch nur pulver, sollte ja günstig sein.
und nun teste ich ob mir das 16er besser passt als mein 18er und wenn das so ist muss ich nach nem tauschpartner suchen.

so!
aber die farbe gefällt mir, die rohre sollten fast die gleichen sein wie bei einem expresso geo ist auch gleich, nur das sie nicht mit der hand geschweisst wurden.
gruss kay


----------



## huhue (17. Januar 2013)

Mit der Hand Dürften die auch geschweisst sein, nur nicht in Canada eh?

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## chowi (17. Januar 2013)

Gruß chowi


----------



## Huelse (17. Januar 2013)

ne switchback?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (17. Januar 2013)

Widget Falk, Widget...


----------



## Huelse (18. Januar 2013)

oh ja, richtig!


----------



## felixdelrio (18. Januar 2013)

94er? Wo kommt die denn dran?


----------



## chowi (19. Januar 2013)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> 94er? Wo kommt die denn dran?



...an ein WTR, allerdings brauch sie noch etwas Zuwendung.
Gruß chowi


----------



## Huelse (19. Januar 2013)

Is das original US-Modder auf dem Bild?


----------



## chowi (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, brauchste was davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (19. Januar 2013)

Na klar!


----------



## NuckChorris (1. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für das schöne Paket heute, Chris! 

Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## Learoy (6. Februar 2013)

War nicht so leicht zu finden:





Rock Shox Werkzeug für MAGs, es geht wohl auch ohne, aber was man hat, hat man. 

Ganz nebenbei meine erste Abwicklung über Bonvu.com, Texas-Berlin in 2 Tagen mit Fedex, das lief überhaupt erstklassig ab, nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2013)

sehr zu empfehlen, das Werkzeug


----------



## maka82 (9. Februar 2013)

kein großes Paket. Ich erfreue mich aber auch sehr gern an kleinen Sachen


----------



## zagato (14. Februar 2013)

am valentinstag müssen es ja nicht immer rote rosen sein.


----------



## black-panther (14. Februar 2013)

oha!


----------



## msony (14. Februar 2013)

Na dann Glückwunsch Volkmar.


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Februar 2013)

hui!!!! sehr hübsch, aber passt du da drauf volkmar?


----------



## joines (14. Februar 2013)

Boh... Hammer!! 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (14. Februar 2013)

danke danke,
der schaukelstuhl kommt später.

ist ein 91er und so gut wie neuwertig. der junge mann hatte mal damit einen preis bei der ifma gewonnen.
erster wurde ein gewisser herr staabi.
gruß und danke an alle fans
volkmar


----------



## joines (14. Februar 2013)

Dann ist es tatsächlich Originallack?
Das weiße IFMA Yeti hab ich damals schon auf einem Bild gesehen (und bewundert!). Finde es leider nicht mehr 
Viele Bilder im alten IFMA Retro Contest Thread sind mittlerweile offline: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=76425

Update: Gefunden!


----------



## Koe (14. Februar 2013)

volkmar, meinen glückwunsch zu dem wunderschönen stück. ich hoffe das ich dich damit mal beim pietro vorfahren sehen.


gruß


stefan


----------



## NuckChorris (14. Februar 2013)

zagato schrieb:


> am valentinstag müssen es ja nicht immer rote rosen sein.


Bei solchen Präsenten macht der Valentinstag ja dann doch schon wieder irgendwo Sinn! 

Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## zagato (14. Februar 2013)

hallo stephan,
der tag wird kommen. spätestens samstag 23.2. ich freue mich schon auf eure ti fat und raleigh präziosen. oder auch sonstiges.

....ja. das isses joines. danke.

gruß volkmar


----------



## ascena (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo Volkmar
Tolles Teil Glückwunsch
Grüsse Thomas


----------



## TiJoe (14. Februar 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Update: Gefunden!



Wow Volkmar, ich bin echt beeindruckt!!! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## mini.tom (14. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Rahmenset Volkmar.
Mein Glückwunsch in den Club der Yeti Besitzer, du wirst es lieben.
Ich hoffe nur das Sitzrohrschelle dabei war bzw. ist.
Wenn nicht habe ich noch eine schwarze die der Henrik nach fertigen lassen hat.

Willst du ihn so aufbauen wie er bei der IFMA ausgestellt war ?

Nicht das dir jetzt der weisse Turbo dazu felht ? ;-) 

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst melde dich.

lg
tom


----------



## AgentKlein (14. Februar 2013)

.....da kommen einem echt die Tränen vor Freude; auch deswegen, weil es Erinnerungen wachruft. An Zeiten, wo die IFMA noch Firmen beherbergte, welche heute entweder nicht mehr existieren, oder aufgekauft worden sind und somit in einem Firmenkonglomerat aufgegangen sind usw....ich denke, ein jeder kennt sie oder hat ähnliche Erinnerungen. Eines der wenigen Momente, wo ich echt leicht melancholisch werde.....*seufz*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Traum in weiß! 

Emil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagato (14. Februar 2013)

hallo,
die org. sitzrohrschelle ist dabei. 
vielen dank tom, ich habe noch einen weißen sattel übrig. tretlager ist ein mavic mit 130er achse. das 91er fro wird (noch mit dem langen oberrohr) so aufgebaut wie 's war. schwarze 734er bremsen und sti. und natürlich mit hügi lrs.
danke


----------



## 0815insquadrat (17. Februar 2013)

im bikemarkt für kleines Geld gefischt , Rahmen mit King Steuersatz , Tretlagerwerkzeug und Hardcorelenker + als Zugabe gab es laut Verkäufer eine alte XT Kurbel


----------



## pago79 (17. Februar 2013)

Hört sich nach nen gutem Fang an.


----------



## DeadandGone (18. Februar 2013)

0815insquadrat schrieb:


> im bikemarkt für kleines Geld gefischt , Rahmen mit King Steuersatz , Tretlagerwerkzeug und Hardcorelenker + als Zugabe gab es laut Verkäufer eine alte XT Kurbel


#gl ückwunsch ..ich hab leider zu lange überlegt...
für 245 kannst nix sagen..

Cheers GB


----------



## Learoy (19. Februar 2013)

Ein angemessener Preis für ein Klein. Lenker, Steuersatz, Kurbel und Werkzeug für 245 und den Rahmen gabs umsonst.


----------



## argh (19. Februar 2013)

Learoy schrieb:


> ...und den Rahmen gabs umsonst.



 Man muss ja auch mal Glück haben. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans777 (21. Februar 2013)

Nicht mehr fahrbereit aber zum anschauen taugt es noch und findet somit bei mir einen schoenen warmen Platz um an laengst vergangene Zeiten zu erinnern


----------



## black-panther (21. Februar 2013)

Ein bisschen Titan und Alu eingetroffen




sitzt perfekt


----------



## Freefall79 (22. Februar 2013)

Kleines Paket, große Freude (auch wenn's für die meisten hier wohl eher als Massenware gilt).


----------



## jkarwath (24. Februar 2013)

Na dann mal ein Stück Handarbeit hinterher:





Schlechtes Foto, aber abgesehen von dem Chainsuck ein wirklich wunderbarer Rahmen der da heute bei mir eingetrudelt ist


----------



## MadProetchen (25. Februar 2013)

wunderschön gearbeiteter rahmen....
hatte ich auch gesehen...konnte aber mit dem namen "speed" nix anfangen und habs dann auch nich weiter verfolgt
aufbaufred?
wäre schön
glück auf
der markus


----------



## jkarwath (25. Februar 2013)

Bin schon am Teile suchen - 1" Gabelschaft für die Z2 & 1" Steuersatz fehlen mir noch. Aufbaufred aber erst, wenn die Garage wieder +15° hat.
Kann mich auch nicht wirklich entschieden ob 730er XT in silber, 730er XT in schwarz oder lieber doch 900er XTR. Tendenziell eher schwarze XT...

Jörg


----------



## MadProetchen (25. Februar 2013)

mir persönlich wäre die farbe ja egal...solange sie schwarz is....
aber silber zu blau würde sich sicherlich auch sehr gut machen...
halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden
kann den rahmen zeitlich gar nich einordnen...weisst du zufälligerweise das bj?
schade nen ein zölligen steuersatz hab ich leider nich im petto...suche selber noch einen


----------



## jkarwath (25. Februar 2013)

Baujahr ist wohl 1993 oder 1994


----------



## black-panther (13. Juli 2013)

Cooles Rad.
Aber diese werbeüberladenen Bilder- und Dateienhoster sind wirklich nervig


----------



## kutte (15. Juli 2013)

endlich, nach eineinhalb monaten wartezeit gab es post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## mini.tom (15. Juli 2013)

und demnächst bei ebay zu finden


----------



## BontragerTom (15. Juli 2013)

unter kult retro xt xtr ....stx


----------



## Captain_Secret (15. Juli 2013)

ach wat...
einiges is ja schon weg...


----------



## Hagelsturm (15. Juli 2013)

geilo..fättäääz paket


----------



## Captain_Secret (15. Juli 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> geilo..fättäääz paket



mejooooo...
hab auch immer noch hart...ne... 
eigentlich waren´s ja 4 Sendungen heute...

ein Päckel aus de E-Bay Kleinanzeigen:
-SYNCROS Titan-Lenker mit Shim(wird Tucana´s Xizang schmücken...)
-Race Face Kurbelsatz(wird morgen nach Schnitzel-Mic-Hausen verschickt)
-Bike Tech Canti´s

Päckel aus´m Forum:
-Syncros Cattleprod 1" 125mm

Päckel von E-Bay:
-ANSWER Hyperlite  560mm

Paketche zollfrei von der Shadowbase USA-Korrespondenz aus Colorado...
-Control Tech 31,6 schwarz(für Frank´s neues San Andreas)
-Control Tech 26,8 silber bekommt de Klemmkopp der RR-Stütze...für    Landuin´s(XTRM77) Fuhrpark...
-SYNCROS 30,9x425mm is für unseren Punkrocker
-SYNCROS 29,4x425mm verkauft an unseren Luxxor
-31,6/27,2/30,0 
-RINGLE 3er pörpel
-Deore Box


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Juli 2013)

Bei mir sind auch ein paar Sendungne eingegangen





Welches Rad mit einen Grossteil der Teile bestückt wird ist denke ich offensichtlich.
Gruss Kay


----------



## mini.tom (17. Juli 2013)

schöner Vorbau Kay der Rest is pille palle ;-)


----------



## stoppi_71 (24. Juli 2013)

Na ja, ein richtiges Paket war es nicht. Eher ein wieder vor dem Haus abgelegtes "Findelkind", dessen ich mich annehmen mußte.
Baujahr dürfte 91 oder 92 sein (metallic green). Ab 93 war das Stahltopmodell dann Burgund oder Aubergine (für die Antialkoholiker unter euch).
Zustand ist zwar mittelprächtig, aber das wird schon noch etwas. Den Glanz und den Stolz vergangener Tage wieder zum Vorschein zu bringen ist ja eigentlich fast das Schönste, wenngleich ich mich wahrlich nicht als Restaurationskoryphäe bezeichnen würde... 

Reservierungen für die Hupe bzw. den Kid Rock Vorbau werden ab sofort entgegen genommen...





P.S.: Und soviel zum Thema "Das war mein Letztes...."     und   "Hilfe, ich brauche einen größeren Balkon!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (24. Juli 2013)

So ein Findelkind würde ich auch nicht wegschicken..


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Juli 2013)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Reservierungen für die Hupe bzw. den Kid Rock Vorbau werden ab sofort entgegen genommen...



hast leider die falsche Ballhupe:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Simson-GS-Te...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## andy1 (25. Juli 2013)

uiii, ein seltenes S-Works: Glückwunsch!

Hat eine gute Geo - zumindest für mich damals 
Hab meins von damals noch.


----------



## IHateRain (25. Juli 2013)

Mondaufgang am hellichten Tage:











Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## black-panther (25. Juli 2013)

Michael!
Pack aus!


----------



## Hagelsturm (25. Juli 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Mondaufgang am hellichten Tage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genauuu..auspacken und zeigen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (25. Juli 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Mondaufgang am hellichten Tage:
> 
> 
> Cheers
> IHateRain



schon echt lässig, Michael...

hier den Mond aufgehen lassen...und drüben ganz coooooool Parts und Bikes posten.. als gäb s grad nichts anderes....


----------



## IHateRain (25. Juli 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> schon echt lässig, Michael...
> 
> hier den Mond aufgehen lassen...und drüben ganz coooooool Parts und Bikes posten.. als gäb s grad nichts anderes....



...noch habsch Urlaub


----------



## Stevens59 (26. Juli 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Mondaufgang am hellichten Tage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... das sieht aber KLEIN aus, Michael


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Juli 2013)

Ok, waren zwei kleine Pakete, dafür aber mit sehr alten Inhalt.
Letzte Woche:



Und heute:


----------



## Milli (31. Juli 2013)

Es ist zwar nicht als Paket angekommen, aber trotzdem "Hurra!!!" 










PS: Für vorne suche ich jetzt noch eine passende XTR BR-M900 Canti. Falls jemand eine erübrigen könnte ...


----------



## IHateRain (31. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch 
Es ist das aus den ebay-Kleinanzeigen, richtig?

Viel Spaß damit
IHateRain



Milli schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht als Paket angekommen, aber trotzdem "Hurra!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milli (31. Juli 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Es ist das aus den ebay-Kleinanzeigen, richtig?
> 
> Viel Spaß damit
> IHateRain



Danke! 

Und ja, das ist das von ebay-Kleinanzeigen.

Schöne Grüße,
Milli


----------



## Stadtkind (31. Juli 2013)

Hab neulich zwei Dinger bekommen und heute geputzt.

Pinarello Cristallo. Vermittelt von AgentKlein

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1435319]
	
[/URL]


Dafür suche ich einen Bull Moose Lenker:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646217



Ein Skyway Lemurian. Die Teile wollte ich eigentlich fürs obige Pinarello und den Rahmen einem BMX Freak verscheuern. Habs mir anders überlegt. Skyway hat die Plastikräder der BMX erfunden und ein paar lässige BMX gemacht. Das ist ihr einziges Mountainbike. Geile Mittelklasse. Das Cockpit muss ich mir erst zusammensuchen, war nicht original.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1435320]
	
[/URL]


Dafür suche ich diese Schalthebel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=645501


.


----------



## AgentKlein (1. August 2013)

@Stadtkind: Den Rahmen haste aber gut hinbekommen, sieht gut aus. Respekt, hätte ich ned gedacht. Weiter so!

Gruss Emil


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (5. August 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (5. August 2013)

Peter, schön dass es endlich mit dem Schweinchen geklappt hat !
Gruß
Frank


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (5. August 2013)

.


----------



## andy1 (6. August 2013)

naja, so ein rahmen kann auch am Steuerrohr reissen, so einen habe ich auch nur für Doku-Habenwill-zwecke gekauft 

Ein CPX 3001er Rahmen - siehe Anhang!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (6. August 2013)

.


----------



## black-panther (7. August 2013)

@Stadtkind 
Michael, das skyway hatte ich auch beobachtet. Hast du den Odyssey mit Rolle noch?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## mauricer (7. August 2013)

Endlich mal wieder Post (in letzter war ich immer der Versender....)






Freilauf muss getauscht werden, dann werden sie verbaut.

VG

Moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. August 2013)

Und ne kleine Politur


----------



## Stadtkind (7. August 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> @_Stadtkind_
> Michael, das skyway hatte ich auch beobachtet. Hast du den Odyssey mit Rolle noch?
> 
> Grüße
> Chris




Ich schick dir eine PN


----------



## intelintel (8. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. August 2013)

Das kam heute nach langem Warten und suchen an!


----------



## Dean76 (9. August 2013)

Es ist ein Paket angekommen!

Gleich im Zweierpack

Der schwarze ist für mein Cannondale

Sie haben zwar ein paar Gebrauchsspuren aber das hält sich noch in Grenzen.


----------



## Dean76 (15. August 2013)

Und wieder etwas feines!
Diesmal fürs DEAN

Gruß Andre!


----------



## Captain_Secret (15. August 2013)

da FROit sich aber jemand...ne...


----------



## Dean76 (15. August 2013)

Ja! Stimmt!
Schönes Wortspiel

Gruss André


----------



## black-panther (20. August 2013)

Klein, aber fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (21. August 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Klein, aber fein.


 
Sehr geil! Wenn Du nochmal so ein Päckchen irgendwo entdeckst...


----------



## IHateRain (23. August 2013)

[email protected]

Heute "durfte" ich zum Zoll 





Darauf habe ich (nur) 12 Tage gewartet:





Kam immerhin aus Australien; Inkl. Zoll ist das gar nicht sooo lange.
Darin befand/befindet sich jedenfalls 





Das grunsätzlich letzte Puzzleteil wäre somit gesichert 

Und als ob das noch nicht genug gewesen wäre (Bilder der Hite-Rite spare ich mir mal) kam noch "etwas größeres" 





UNAUFGEFORDERT waren auch noch die korrekten Decals für die Gabel dabei:





Doch dazu später und an anderer Stelle mehr...





Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## msony (23. August 2013)

AHHHH


----------



## IHateRain (23. August 2013)

msony schrieb:


> AHHHH



Ja, das ist "es"  Juhu!


----------



## msony (23. August 2013)

Goil
Weisst ja ich hab viel platz


----------



## black-panther (23. August 2013)

Michael, zeigen!
Was ist'n da drin?


----------



## Captain_Secret (26. August 2013)

​


----------



## Hagelsturm (26. August 2013)

nice..was ist da unten drinne?

also in den langen kartons..


----------



## Captain_Secret (26. August 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> nice..was ist da unten drinne?
> 
> also in den langen kartons..



NOS-Stützen... 

bekomm noch en halbes dutzend NOS VR-Naben...
unn Wallet´s...Z-Bolt´s...


----------



## mauricer (26. August 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> NOS-Stützen.



was diesmal? 27,6 ... 31,2 und 28,7?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (26. August 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> was diesmal? 27,6 ... 31,2 und 28,7?




neeee...
27,2x330 schwarz...
27,0x330 silbääär...


----------



## IHateRain (26. August 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> 27,0x330 silbääär...



Warum nicht in schwarz  Dann hätt´ ich Dich gleich angeschrieben


----------



## stoppi_71 (26. August 2013)

> was diesmal? 27,6 ... 31,2 und 28,7?


 
Der war gut!


----------



## Learoy (26. August 2013)

27,2x425 in silba - hiaaaaa


----------



## IHateRain (27. August 2013)

Hehe - @msony: yummiyum - und yummiyum 





Beste Grüße
IHateRain


----------



## msony (28. August 2013)




----------



## msony (3. September 2013)

Endlich die passende Rahmengrösse.


----------



## wtb_rider (3. September 2013)

ich könnte ne schöne reflektierende Canada Flagge sponsoren.
muss sie nur finden...


----------



## msony (3. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (3. September 2013)

ooohhh und wenn du 2 findest würde ich dir eine für mein blizzard abnehmen.

 @markus
bin schon sehr auf den aufbau und deine ersten fahreindrücke gespannt.


gruß

stefan


----------



## mauricer (3. September 2013)

Koe schrieb:


> ooohhh und wenn du 2 findest würde ich dir eine für mein blizzard abnehmen.



Du bestückst das gute Stück gefälligst mit Original-Decals....


----------



## wtb_rider (3. September 2013)

ja ich denk ich finde auch noch ne 2.


----------



## Koe (3. September 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Du bestückst das gute Stück gefälligst mit Original-Decals....




sah dir originale anders aus muss ich gleich mal schauen gehen.


kay ich fände es trotzdem großartig 

gruß

stefan


----------



## synlos (4. September 2013)

Nachdem ein neuer Kanadier vorgestellt wurde, gehts mit einem Ammi weiter. Nach dem Urlaub so ein Paket hier zu stehen zu haben ist einfach toll! Jedenfalls für MICH.  Im kleinen Paket ist das "Zubehör" oder doch nur ein Stollen...?





Weiter gehts...





Mehr...?


----------



## synlos (4. September 2013)

Weiter gehts...





Mmmmmh





Doppel Mmmmmh





Das Kleine - Joa dazu später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (4. September 2013)

Sehr schön! Pass bloß auf beim Steuersatz-Einpressen


----------



## synlos (4. September 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Pass bloß auf beim Steuersatz-Einpressen



Wieso? Der Riss ist schon vorhanden! 
Ist aber nicht schlimm, man hat ja Quellen das zu reparieren!


----------



## black-panther (4. September 2013)

oha, dann viel Spaß/Glück bei der Reparatur. Wird hoffentlich dokumentiert?!


----------



## synlos (4. September 2013)

Dokumentation/Aufbau -> Sicher, demnächst!  

Weiter mit dem Pflicht-Zubehör





Puh, doch kein Stollen...





Noch was...





Das letzte Puzzleteil...





Enjoy


----------



## user666 (4. September 2013)

Ah- doch kein Yeti.. Was ganz anderes


----------



## Ben Sarotti (5. September 2013)

Nach längerer Ruhephase gabs bei mir auch einen Neuzugang, zwar nicht im Paket sondern selbst abgeholt aus der "grauen Stadt am Meer" ( Husum ).
Passt halt gut in meinen Fuhrpark.







Demnächst mehr zum Thema.

Entschuldigt bitte daß, es sich nicht um ein MTB handelt .


----------



## stoppi_71 (8. September 2013)

Diese Woche aus dem Ländle angekommen...

Als erste Tat gleich die Daumies abgebaut, denn ich kann mit diesen Teilen einfach nicht komfortabel schalten...


----------



## Radsatz (8. September 2013)

Dann bitte zu mir mit den Daumis ich steh auf unkomfortabel


----------



## Captain_Secret (11. September 2013)

made in Canada...eehhhh... 
unn als widda von dem Kram... 





​


----------



## mauricer (11. September 2013)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


>



i like. die Farbe fand ich schon immer schick. bleibts bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (12. September 2013)

Werde es wohl behalten, Moritz. Ich hoffe nur, dass mir 18" nicht deutlich zu klein sind. Sattel und Stütze werden noch getauscht... Wenn's fertig ist, gibt es natürlich Bilder.


----------



## whoa (12. September 2013)

Jetzt ist mein Nöll fast komplett DA bestückt.


----------



## BontragerTom (12. September 2013)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Diese Woche aus dem Ländle angekommen...
> 
> Als erste Tat gleich die Daumies abgebaut, denn ich kann mit diesen Teilen einfach nicht komfortabel schalten...



Super eine der besten "Farben"! 

....aber,... was besseres als Daumies gibt es einfacher NICHT! ** kopfschüttel**


----------



## felixdelrio (14. September 2013)

Ein kleines Paket mit feinem Inhalt. Ich hoffe auf Hilfe aus Zwönitz ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. September 2013)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf Hilfe aus Zwönitz ...



wenn es beim Frank dauern sollte oder der grad wenig Zeit dafür hat, kannste se uch zu mir schicken...Andreas...


----------



## Fillet_Steel (14. September 2013)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> ....aber,... was besseres als Daumies gibt es einfacher NICHT! ** kopfschüttel**


doch - man nennt es "Trigger"


----------



## IHateRain (16. September 2013)

...immer wieder eine Freude Post vom Markus zu erhalten...





Nicht nur die Beigabe ist lecker, "auch das kleine Blättchen" wartete schon  Mein 1. offizieller Classic-Aufbauthread - er kommt!

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## msony (16. September 2013)

Verkommt das hier zum Weingummithread?
Ne.Quatsch.
Freut mich für dich,und auch das das kleine Kettenblatt schon gefunden ist.
Glückauf


----------



## IHateRain (16. September 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich,und auch das das kleine Kettenblatt schon gefunden ist.
> Glückauf



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (18. September 2013)

Juhu, gestern hab ich auch mal ein Paket in Empfang nehmen dürfen!

Mit Italienischem Inhalt...

Perfekt für meinen kleinen Italiener


----------



## felixdelrio (18. September 2013)

Olympus ... was hat Campa damals bloß geritten diese Bremshebel auf den Markt zu bringen. Das Schlimme ist montiert sehen die noch billiger aus. 

Such mal nach Centaur. Die sind Deines Daccori würdig...


----------



## pago79 (18. September 2013)

Dafür sind die Bremsen mal erste Sahne...
Top Funktion und Einstellbarkeit.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## user666 (18. September 2013)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Olympus ... was hat Campa damals bloß geritten diese Bremshebel auf den Markt zu bringen. Das Schlimme ist montiert sehen die noch billiger aus.
> 
> Such mal nach Centaur. Die sind Deines Daccori würdig...




Ich weiß, was du meinst. Am besten wären wohl die filigranen DiaCompe oder Coda, mir sind eigentlich auch die BL-M733 schon zu "dick". Aber der ECS Rahmen alleine ist ja schon was besonderes, da muss was originelles ran.


----------



## mauricer (24. September 2013)

Da ich mir vorgenommen habe, auf der Strasse zukünftig etwas bequemer zu sitzen, ist bei mir heute auch ein Paket eingetrudelt.

No. 6594 (heisst das 1994er Baujahr?)






Konsequenterweise wird stattdessen bald Aluminium das Haus verlassen.

VG

Moritz


----------



## AgentKlein (24. September 2013)

WOW!.....und ich dachte, ich würde das Wort "Neid" nicht kennen....jetzt kenne ich es! 
Sehr schöner Rahmen, Moritz, gratuliere! Bitte unbedingt einen Aufbauthread starten, das Teil würde ich gerne in "Fertiggestellt" sehen wollen! Wie baust du es auf ....Shimano DA? Campa? Oder bling-bling? 

Sag an!

PS: Nr. 6594 heisst BJ 1992

Gruss Emil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. September 2013)

Hübsches Ding Moritz!
Aber was muss dafür gehen? Das Attitude oder das Quantum? :/

Grüße
Chris


----------



## mauricer (24. September 2013)

Danke Emil. Ziel ist eigentlich Camps Titanium 9-fach, aber das wird bei den Kosten dann eben auch dauern. Bis zum Sommer soll es fertig werden.

Wie kommst du auf die Jahreszahl?

Chris, das Quantum Pro wird gehen.

VG

Moritz


----------



## AgentKlein (24. September 2013)

Moritz, ich schreibe dir mal ne PN bzgl. des Baujahres, bzw. woher ich die meine zu wissen.

Campa 9-fach? Sicher Record, oder? Hört sich gut an.......


----------



## IHateRain (24. September 2013)

Weitere Teile für´s Blizzi - Juhu 









Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## msony (24. September 2013)

SUPER


----------



## synlos (24. September 2013)

Nicht angekommen, sondern ab ins Erzgebirge!


----------



## IHateRain (24. September 2013)

synlos schrieb:


> Nicht angekommen, sondern ab ins Erzgebirge!



Klasse, Tom. Danke  @msony: Ja, Markus  Ausser säubern [email protected]_Secret) ist sie bestens 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## black-panther (24. September 2013)

Ein Blizzard, Michael?! 
Wann kommt der Aufbauthread?


Grüße
Chris


----------



## IHateRain (24. September 2013)

Jahaaa, bald 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## black-panther (26. September 2013)

Wieder so einiges eingetrudelt...





Zum Glück hatte ich meine schon, wenn ich mir das hier anschaue... http://www.ebay.de/itm/SYNCROS-Sattelstuetze-26-8x425mm-retro-/190905911443?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=2fp9h0zrxZY2F6oiahIeAxUty6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_58wt_1149


Und ein großes Dankeschön nochmal an die jeweiligen Spender 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (26. September 2013)

Sehr schön Chris.


----------



## mauricer (2. Oktober 2013)

KLEIN, Titan, 135mm.....


----------



## Thias (2. Oktober 2013)

Ist die Achse dreiteilig ? Schaut irgendwie so aus...


----------



## mauricer (4. Oktober 2013)

Heute ein König....

Doppelter Dank nach Berlin.....






VG

Moritz


----------



## Captain_Secret (9. Oktober 2013)

​


----------



## bertel (9. Oktober 2013)

Micha, wie lang ist denn der RR Control Tech?


----------



## Captain_Secret (9. Oktober 2013)

bertel schrieb:


> Micha, wie lang ist denn der RR Control Tech?



ei der is 125mm unn für de Frank... 
sorry Hubert...


----------



## black-panther (9. Oktober 2013)

Und der Syncros Ti-Lenker? Den könntest mir doch gleich mit reinlegen, fällt doch kaum auf 

Grüße & vielen Dank nochmal! 
Chris


----------



## bertel (9. Oktober 2013)

Für 125mm lange Vorbauten am RR bin ich sowieso inzwischen zu alt...oder haben die Rahmen nur zu lange Oberrohre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte ihn aber an Hubert abgetreten


----------



## JohnParker (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, was soll denn ein Satz blaue Triangle kosten?


----------



## punchmaster (10. Oktober 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> ​



Sauber 

Wo hast Du denn die CableHanger her ??

Suche auch noch welche in Blau und Silber.


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie die Geier...


----------



## JohnParker (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie viel denn nun? ð


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2013)

@JohnParker, das ist hier kein Verkaufsthread, kläre das doch per PN oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnParker (10. Oktober 2013)

jawohl Sir!!!



black-panther schrieb:


> @_JohnParker_, das ist hier kein Verkaufsthread, kläre das doch per PN oder so...


----------



## Hagelsturm (16. Oktober 2013)

jippieeee..












danke fränkyyy


----------



## Captain_Secret (16. Oktober 2013)




----------



## johnnyra (17. Oktober 2013)

kleines Paket, lesenswerter Inhalt.





1. Auflage 1990 im besten Erhaltungszustand.


----------



## chowi (17. Oktober 2013)




----------



## gtbiker (20. Oktober 2013)

Küchenbild gefällig?


----------



## Fillet_Steel (20. Oktober 2013)

...schöne Pfanne


----------



## msony (20. Oktober 2013)

Sehr lecker Tewje.Klasse Rahmen.


----------



## Fillet_Steel (20. Oktober 2013)

ja - Mal was wirklich Exklusives


----------



## jkarwath (21. Oktober 2013)

Wozu sind die Bindfäden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (21. Oktober 2013)

ist bestimmt der Dämpfer Lockout oder ein Slingshot Nachbau


----------



## bademeisterpaul (21. Oktober 2013)

jkarwath schrieb:


> Wozu sind die Bindfäden?



Zur Stabilisierung des Hinterbaus (ohne Horstlink). Die Konstruktion hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, echt cooler Rahmen!
Wie wird verhindert dass das Gelenk nicht nach unten kippt(z.B. beim bremsen) und den Dämpfer samt Hinterbau killt? Reicht da die Vorspannung alleine?


----------



## Hagelsturm (21. Oktober 2013)

kann es sein das da die vordere anbringung vom dämpfer fehlt?

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/


----------



## Thias (21. Oktober 2013)

Nein, das ist eine Ringklemme. (Das schwarze um den Dämpfer)

Gibt es nicht von Cycle Craft genau den gleichen Rahmen?


----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke.

Der abgebildete dunkelblaue Rahmen ist ein Wiesmann Koxinga, Baujahr 94, # 01.
Das gelbe Team Cycle Craft ist ein Wiesmann Rackham, Baujahr 94, gefertigt für das deutsche Downhill Team Cycle Craft, ebenfalls noch in CH gebaut unter dem Label Pirate Bike Designs. Die Rahmen weisen ein paar technische Unterschiede auf, sind also nicht baugleich.

Hier noch ein Bild der Dämpfergeschichte:


----------



## noka78 (24. Oktober 2013)

endlich daaa...HUUUURRAAAAA 

vorzeitige Blizzard-Grüße aus der Hauptstadt 
Norman


----------



## Hagelsturm (24. Oktober 2013)

oh man ey..wo kriegt ihr immer die geilen teile her?


----------



## Captain_Secret (24. Oktober 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> oh man ey..wo kriegt ihr immer die geilen teile her?





ausserdem gehören die Ausfallenden in silber...ne...


----------



## Rahbari (24. Oktober 2013)

Wow, Norman, nicht schlecht!!

Aber bei mir kamen heute auch feine Sachen an:





Riesen-Dankeschön an @_SYN-CROSSIS_ für den vielen Aufwand und das Top-Ergebnis! Ebenfalls vielen Dank @_oldschooler_ für das Storm-Trikot. So etwas bekommt man sonst nur im Tausch gegen andere Kostbarkeiten. Die 27.0/425/2. Generation Syncros Sattelstütze kommt von Robert, einem Kanadier, der in der Nähe der Syncros-Fabrik aufgewachsen ist! Und der 91er GT-Sattel mit den Nieten in Top-Zustand aus UK ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> ausserdem gehören die Ausfallenden in silber...ne...



garnicht


----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön, Johannes


----------



## Koe (24. Oktober 2013)

sehr leckere teile hie rin letzter zeit.

waren die ausfaller bei der powerlite wirklich weiß?

mein entschluss steht endgültig fest. meine powerlite soll auch weiß werden, aber der vorbau bleibt schwarz.

gruß

stefan


----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist hier eigentlich Blizzard-Mania ausgebrochen?


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich Blizzard-Mania ausgebrochen?



ich glaub auch Chris


----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2013)

(ich geb ja offen zu, dass es mich auch reizen würde )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2013)

Und es wird sehr bald ein weiteres weisse Blizzard hier auftauchen.


----------



## noka78 (24. Oktober 2013)




----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2013)

Der Norman ist schon genauso gespannt wie ich


----------



## Syborg (24. Oktober 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Und es wird sehr bald ein weiteres weisse Blizzard hier auftauchen.



ja und meins kommt dann auch noch demnächst


----------



## msony (24. Oktober 2013)

Ehrlich??Super,die Bande wächst.


----------



## IHateRain (24. Oktober 2013)

Sauber, Norman  Demnächst zwei Blizzard's mit weißer PowerLite???  Bin gespannt!

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## synlos (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein kleines Paket hat sich verirrt...diesmal von Chris. 







Bißchen viel Schneesturm in letzter Zeit, oder?! 

Tom


----------



## stoppi_71 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ein Paket war es zwar nicht dafür hat es mein Bruderherz direkt vor meiner Haustüre abgeliefert. Werde aber etliche Teile wieder verkaufen


----------



## Quen (29. Oktober 2013)

Ist das eine Originallackierung?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## stoppi_71 (29. Oktober 2013)

Soviel ich weiß konnte man bei Marone die Lackierungen selbst auswählen. Das weiß ich deshalb, weil ich damals auf der Uni ein potthässliches von einem Salzburger Studienkollegen gesehen habe und er mir dies voller Stolz mitgeteilt hat 

Von daher wohl original. Tausche aber gerne gegen eines im Red-Bull-Design!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (2. November 2013)

...Ihr werdet nicht glauben was mich heute tolles -  einfach so - erreicht hat 





Canada-Kartell!  Später dazu mehr im Rocky-Thread 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## black-panther (2. November 2013)

Trinkflasche? Bierglas?


----------



## synlos (2. November 2013)

Ahornsirup!!!


----------



## andy1 (4. November 2013)

habe heute ein Rad abgeholt, habe nur ein Foto aus der Annonce.
Die Yukon-Bikes wurden hier regional sehr viel angeboten.
Dachte nur XT... jo, kann man holen für den Preis, noch etwa handelt und so ist es doch schön unter dreistellig geblieben.
Aber als Teileträger wars doch wieder viel zu gut... ein Dilemma 

Interessant: als wenn mit Alpinestars zusammengarbeitet wurde - Lenker und Vorbauklemmung sind schon arg oversized.


----------



## opi13 (5. November 2013)




----------



## roli710 (5. November 2013)

Hallo veehrte Gemeind,

heute ist ein Stahlteil von Centurion bei mir eingetroffen...,
kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen. Auch die Bremsen und 
der Vorbau sind mir bisher nie begegnet.
Bitte um reichlich Info.
Bilder im Album

Danke


----------



## wtb_rider (5. November 2013)

müssten Boulder sein, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen

und Thomas. Hammer Teil, sowas bräuchte ich auch.....


----------



## Dean76 (5. November 2013)

Meinste das im Ernst?

Das sind die Onza HO Brakes. Sieht man seitlich an der Plasteabdeckung.
Weiterhin sind die Boulder Bremsen an dem Stab geriffelt.
Na ja, hinzu kommt, dass auch noch Chill Pills montiert sind

Die Onza gab es ja mit und ohne Logo.
Hatte ja selbst bis vor kurzem die ohne Logo!

Gruß Andre!


----------



## wtb_rider (5. November 2013)

ach dann waren das die geriffelten, oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (5. November 2013)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ja auch noch die Onza Querzüge verbaut sind.
Also ganz sicher Onza


----------



## roli710 (5. November 2013)

und bin ich hier im Classic Forum richtig mit meinem Centurion, der Vorbesitzer
konnte mir nicht viel über das sehr guterhaltene Stück sagen


----------



## Fillet_Steel (5. November 2013)

Bremsen sind Onza H.O.
Vorbau könnte ein Cook sein? oder doch Ringle?
Kann ich net sicher sagen...


----------



## roli710 (5. November 2013)

Habe das Rad auf gut Glück gekauft, sind Tune Kurbel samt Innenlager
und kaum gelaufene Tune Laufräder mit fast neuen Felgen verbaut.
Nur den über Rahmen finde ich nirgens etwas, und der Besitzer wusste 
nur den damaligen Neupreis von 4200 DM.


----------



## kutte (5. November 2013)

Titanfreak schrieb:


> Vorbau könnte ein Cook sein? oder doch Ringle?
> Kann ich net sicher sagen...



cook ist es nicht. ringlé ist ähnlich, aber die klemmung des ringlé sieht anders aus und die frontplatte ebenfalls.

in dieser machart gab es in den neunzigern zahlreiche billigheimer-vorbauten


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. November 2013)

SBIKE 503 letzte Woche aus ner Scheune gerettet, heute das erste Mal in Augenschein genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (14. November 2013)

Heute vom Zoll abgeholt....der passende Rahmen ist auch schon unterwegs..






VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (14. November 2013)

Vom Zoll abgabenfrei gestempelt zugestellt 



War aber auch 7 Wochen unterwegs...

Grüße
Chris


----------



## KIV (14. November 2013)

Ein schönes kleines Paket vom "Regen-Hasser".
Danke nochmal! Das Teil ist superklasse für mein neues Projekt.
Dazu demnächst mehr...


----------



## KIV (14. November 2013)

Und noch ein kleines Paket, das meinem Bürotag noch einen echten Höhepunkt beschert hat:





Hhhmmm, Hutschenreuther..? Vielleicht doch nur kaputtes Porzellan..?!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nee, wat feines aus der Bucht fürn halben Neupreis, NOSsiger Zustand
...und in Farbe(n):


----------



## IHateRain (14. November 2013)

KIV schrieb:


> Ein schönes kleines Paket vom "Regen-Hasser".
> Danke nochmal! Das Teil ist superklasse für mein neues Projekt.
> Dazu demnächst mehr...



Gerne  Bin gespannt!

Viel Spaß damit und stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2013)

Bei mir kam heute och watt neuet fürd DEAN anaumen:
Die XT Daumis kommen dann 
Wie sollte es auch anders sein
. ans Boulder


----------



## msony (14. November 2013)

WAUsauschick


----------



## Filosofem (14. November 2013)

Für ein Gebrauchtschnäppchen ok. Alle Schrauben noch Stahl, aber dafür die Griffgummis gegen Isoband austauschen gibt Abzüge in der B-Note


----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2013)

Verdammt! 

Ich dachte es würde nicht auffallen

Ne! Ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen aber ich finde sie trotzdem schick!

Bin gespannt wie es am DEAN aussieht

Gruß Andre!


----------



## KIV (14. November 2013)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> 
> Ich dachte es würde nicht auffallen
> 
> ...


 
als Gummiersatz würd ich Schrumpfschlauch drübermachen. Gibts in der Elektroabteilung im Baumarkt oder mit dickerer Materialstärke im Fachhandel, bzw im Netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (14. November 2013)

msony schrieb:


> WAUsauschick


 
aber die Sabine aus der Zeitung macht mir Angst...


----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2013)

KIV schrieb:


> als Gummiersatz würd ich Schrumpfschlauch drübermachen. Gibts in der Elektroabteilung im Baumarkt oder mit dickerer Materialstärke im Fachhandel, bzw im Netz...




Gute Idee!

Kann ich ja mal schauen!

Danke!

Ach ja, die Sabine ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen! (HeHe!)


----------



## hendr1k (14. November 2013)

Sind das Paul-Schellen ?
und welchen Service bietet Sabine denn ?


----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2013)

Ja!
Sind Paul Thumbies

Sabine mußte da selber fragen. Kenne die ja nur aus der Zeitung

Gruß 
Andre!


----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2013)

So!

Hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut:

Sabine kommt zu dir nach Hause und .

.schneidet dir die Haare

Nüscht watt ihr wieder dachtet


----------



## euphras (14. November 2013)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Sabine kommt zu dir nach Hause und .
> 
> .schneidet dir die Haare



Ach, sooo nennt man das heute....


----------



## KIV (14. November 2013)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Sabine kommt zu dir nach Hause und .
> 
> .schneidet dir die Haare


 komischer Fetisch, das...!


----------



## tofu1000 (14. November 2013)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Für ein Gebrauchtschnäppchen ok. Alle Schrauben noch Stahl, aber dafür die Griffgummis gegen Isoband austauschen gibt Abzüge in der B-Note



Vielleicht passen da ersatzweise auch ein paar Brake Tamers drauf, die gibt's auch im momentan angesagten neon!


----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2013)

So!

Hab sie endlich verbaut (mußte die Schalttüllen noch verlängern und demnach auch neue Züge verbauen)

Aber die Arbeit hat sich für mich gelohnt! Ich finde sie hammermäßig

Fotos mache ich dann mal wieder wenns hell ist.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden

Gruß Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (14. November 2013)

was sind das denn für Schalter ? ältere Dura Ace - oder was ?


----------



## kutte (14. November 2013)

hendr1k schrieb:


> was sind das denn für Schalter ? ältere Dura Ace - oder was ?



sehen aus wie die sl-bs-50-8 lenkerendschalter:


----------



## Dean76 (15. November 2013)

Ja! Wie bereits gepostet!
Sind Dura Ace

Und es kann auch sein, dass es gar nicht die originalen Paul Thumbies sind

Aber ganz ehrlich! Das ist mir sowas von egal

Wichtig ist für mich, dass sie mir gefallen und auch der Preis war dennoch angemessen!

Die sind ja trotzdem CNC gefräst, so wie es aussieht. 

Und gefallen mir richtig gut!

Gruß Andre!


----------



## andy1 (23. November 2013)

zuviel Kram bekommen...
bei einem war nur ne Banderole drum, das andere selbst abgeholt.
nur ein paar schöne Ansichten


----------



## black-panther (23. November 2013)

Bitte mehr vom letzten Bild!


----------



## andy1 (23. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Bitte mehr vom letzten Bild!



Da hab ich bisher leider keine eigenen Fotos gemacht von daher muss ich die vom Verkäufer verwenden - aber ich nehme mal an dass ich das zeigen darf.
Hatte ja vielleicht 2km Fahrt um das Rad abzuholen von daher hat es das alles vereinfacht  
Und ja, die 80er finde ich ziemlich interessant - das Rad wurde ja vom Kollegen hier im Forum vor kurzem vorgestellt 
Ich hoffe diese Größe läßt sich noch gut fahren.
Passender LRS ist schon im Forum geordert, Rest im Fundus da ich schon länger nach 80er-Parts schaue (6fach, Suntour etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (23. November 2013)

sieht groß aus, passt dir das?
Schönes Ding jedenfalls!


----------



## euphras (24. November 2013)

Der ist groß. Das ist doch das 22" Monster-Ross, das neulich im Faden "Who filled that braze???" auftauchte. 


Schickes Rad, Andy! Ich kann Dich verstehen. Mein Schwerpunkt waren früher die frühen Neunziger, inzwischen finde ich die Achtziger Räder und Komponenten immer spannender.


----------



## andy1 (24. November 2013)

genau  Das mit den Suntour-Rollercams.
aber es geht, früher hat man große Dinger gefahren.
Oder sagen wir besser: Es muss gehen, das Teil ist einfach schön alt äußerst interessant, finde ich.


----------



## mauricer (28. November 2013)

Ich dürfte heute auch mal wieder zum Zoll....No1 von den finalen 3 Neuankömmlingen.






Der Aufbau wird sicher eine Weile dauern, weil ich versuchen werde bei den Teilen etwas selektiver als sonst zu sein.

VG

Moritz


----------



## black-panther (28. November 2013)

Ui, was ist das hübsches aus Titan?


----------



## AgentKlein (28. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ui, was ist das hübsches aus Titan?


Ich würde sagen, es ist ein Greifvogel, welcher mit "M" anfängt. Oder?


----------



## black-panther (28. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich.
Doch wieder einen Elevator gefunden?


----------



## mauricer (28. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich.
> Doch wieder einen Elevator gefunden?



 Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wäre sehr gering, um nicht zu sagen, fast ausgeschlossen. Ist ein normales Mountain, aus 1990, aber in sehr gutem Zustand.


----------



## AgentKlein (28. November 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ist ein normales Mountain, aus 1990, aber in sehr gutem Zustand.


Auch nicht so ganz schlecht, oder?

Moritz.....bereust du am Ende gar den Verkauf des Elevators?


----------



## mauricer (28. November 2013)

Emil, ich freu mich auch sehr. Natürlich hab ich mit dem Verkauf des Elevators echten Mist gebaut und ich werde es bis ans Ende meiner Tage bereuen.

Das hier ist aber auch ein schönes Trostpflaster. Interessant, dass auch schon um 1990 weisse Decals verwendet wurden. Vielleicht ist es auch schon 1991, das weiss ja bei den Nummern niemand so genau, aber eben irgendwo da....

Anders als bei den meisten hat dieses Modell auch kein Grease Guard, bzw. auch kein Press-Fit Innenlager, sondern bereits ein verschraubtes, das man damals auf Kundenwunsch bekam. Mir solls recht sein.







VG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (28. November 2013)

die langen Flaschenhalterschrauben mit den Spacern kommen aber an´s Sitzrohr...ne...


----------



## wtb_rider (28. November 2013)

es müsste ein spätes 91er sein oder ein 92er, da wurde begonnen weisse decals zu verkleben, sicher das die decals orginal sind? und normals bsa Gewinde Lagergehäuse wurden glaube ich erst 93, da gabs dann aber auch schon s bend....ach wat weiss ick? isses denn schon suspension corrected?
Gruss Kay


----------



## mauricer (28. November 2013)

Ich halte - wenn überhaupt - die Nummer für am ehesten aussagekräftig (die Decals jedenfalls nicht, auch wenn ich glaube, dass sie echt sind) und demnach passt es doch wenn dann in diese Lücke...

60-139 (1989) 
....
3518-3604 (1990) 

VG

Moritz


----------



## wtb_rider (28. November 2013)

ich muss mal auf meinen kieken...
dann wäre mein alter ein 93, und das stimmt auch mit der Nummer überein.


----------



## Koe (28. November 2013)

hallo moritz,

schönes merlin hast du da wieder an land gezogen ;-). ich kann gerne dir mal von meinem 93er detailbilder von den decals machen. das mit den ausfallenden und der nr darauf ist halt so eine sache. mir hat mal jemand erzählt das sie damals die ausfallenden von gebrochenen rahmen (ja die gab es) wieder verwertet haben. also ist die ableitung des bj nur begrenzt möglich. 
Ich finde die kombination aus gerade kettenstreben und kein grease guard, sondern schraubinnenlager sehr interessant. hat das steuerrohr noch1" durchmesser?
das unterrohr sieht ziemlich fett aus oder wirkt das nur so, ich kann mich auch täuschen? Da gab es aber irgendwann einen wechsel auf schmälere durchmesser. Vlt weiß ashok da mehr und wann dieser wechsel stattgefunden. carsten kann man ja leider nicht mehr fragen:-(. 

ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel freude mit dem schönen teil. 
gruß stefan


----------



## mauricer (28. November 2013)

Hi Stephan,

danke, ich freu mich auch. Steuerrohr ist 1". Selbst wenn die Ausfallet wirklich von kaputten Rahmen wären, so müssten die geraden Sitzstreben doch eher von früher als 1993 sein? Mysteriös....

VG

Moritz


----------



## Mathes66 (28. November 2013)

Sehr leckeres Teil.
Bzgl. der Decals bin ich z. Zt. ja auch am Recherchieren. So wie es für mich aussieht, gab es 1992 sowohl schwarze als auch weiße Decals

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## IHateRain (28. November 2013)

"Neues" für´s aktuelle und nächste Projekt 





Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## synlos (28. November 2013)

Ein Greif ist definitiv lecker... 

Hab da auch noch was bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (28. November 2013)

Michael
Tom


----------



## Koe (28. November 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> so müssten die geraden Sitzstreben doch eher von früher als 1993 sein? Mysteriös....
> 
> VG
> 
> Moritz



das denke ich auch moritz.
sehr schöner rahmen, hab ihn jetzt am rechner in groß gesehen.
und wie Matthias es geschrieben hat, die weißen decals gab es schon ziemlich früh.

gruß

stefan


----------



## noka78 (28. November 2013)

na hier ist ja was los  

Andy und Moritz - beides wirklich Traumrahmen, unterschiedlicher sie nicht sein könnten   Das neue Jahr ist also schon gesichert

so auch bei mir,  ich habe vorhin ne Ziege durch die Stadt getrieben 
mal schauen ob ich heute überhaupt ein Auge zu bekommemorgen mehr dazu!

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## black-panther (29. November 2013)

Ein wenig Lektüre





und was zum Fahren...



 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1523510


----------



## Captain_Secret (29. November 2013)

is ja garnix zum naschen bei... 
langweilisch...


----------



## mauricer (29. November 2013)

Ist die etwa 1" du Schuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (29. November 2013)

Ich weiss ja nicht was du mit den ganzen Kona Sachen vor hast,aber du wirst es mich bestimmt irgendwann mal wissen lassen.
Übrigens schöne Gabel.


----------



## black-panther (29. November 2013)

Micha, 
nee, die Bücher sind persönlich abgeholt und die Engländer packen nie was zum Naschen rein 

Moritz, nein, die ist 1 1/8, endlich in der Farbe meines '94er Kilaueas. (Außerdem willst du doch eine schwarze )

Markus, die ganzen Sachen sind nur für das eine Rad. Die anderen Teile hatten leider nicht die (erwartete) silberne Farbe.
Jetzt brauche ich eigentlich nur noch einen Velocity Stem in silber. Die 2, die ich habe, haben ja leider diesen Goldstich.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## andy1 (30. November 2013)

Ein schönes Paket mit NOS-Shimano-Steuersätzen  und Lenkerendschalthebeln-8fach aus Frooooonkreich - man beachte die wunderschönen Sonderbriefmarken die über 3 Seiten angebracht sind 
Leider nicht originalverpackt / NIB  aber ist auch so OK.

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke müsste man sich von 1" und 1 1/8" direkt je 10 Stück kommen lassen um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein 
uuuund äußerst günstig   


Sind ja superschöne DX-Steuersätze die eigentlich der XT-Variante in nix nachstehen.


----------



## felixdelrio (30. November 2013)

Schönes Bike übrigens auf dem oberen Buch. Drinnen ist noch ein 2. Foto ...


----------



## black-panther (30. November 2013)

Ja, die Salzburgerin...
Genau genommen sind im Buch 3 weitere Fotos, und noch eine im Red Bull Design.

Aber auch noch andere Schmankerln 



 







(Sollten die Fotos gegen irgendwelches Recht verstoßen, nehme ich sie natürlich wieder raus.)


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (30. November 2013)

bei mir ist diese Woche auch was eingetrudelt, danke nochmal @Volkmar, dass du das Lager auch noch gefunden und reingepackt hast 

Der Riese geht am Montag zum Strahlen, und dann sehen wir mal, was daraus wird. Auf alle Fälle kein Katalogaufbau, aber so weit wie möglich und sinnvoll, period correct.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Hagelsturm (1. Dezember 2013)

großes cannondale..die kettenstrebe muß so sein?


----------



## oppaunke (1. Dezember 2013)

Japp.
Und das sieht bei den M-Modellen noch moderat aus.
Die älteren SM Modelle hatten eine noch wesentlich zerfurchtere Kettenstrebe.
Bei Interesse:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=567131&highlight=rettet+die+Cola+Dose
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schöner Aufbau @Christian. Ich lass mich wie gesagt inspirieren, wenn mein Kollege das Teil mit Glasperlen bearbeitet hat. Schwarz finde ich persönlich etwas langweilig, und da ich mich eh nicht an den Katalog halten werde und der Rahmen mein erstes Versuchskaninchen überhaupt ist, wird etwas ganz anderes als bei dir herauskommen 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## newsboy (2. Dezember 2013)

bestellt: 07.09.2011, geliefert: 02.12.2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (2. Dezember 2013)

Mach das weg Ashok!


----------



## mauricer (2. Dezember 2013)

Ist da ne Potts dabei?


----------



## Koe (2. Dezember 2013)

chowi schrieb:


> Mach das weg Ashok!




genau, mach mal bitte schnell das Papier weg.


ich glaube da Potts auf dem karton lesen zu können.


----------



## newsboy (2. Dezember 2013)

nicht schlecht bei zwei tipps...


----------



## black-panther (3. Dezember 2013)

Wahrscheinlich einmal 29" und einmal 26"


----------



## mauricer (3. Dezember 2013)

Mich hats nur interessiert, weil ich letztens mit Steve Potts wegen einer Type2 gemailt habe und er mir ca. 8 Wochen Wartezeit nach Eingang der Bezahlung angekündigt hatte.....


----------



## black-panther (3. Dezember 2013)

Na kommt ja dann fast hin mit 12 Wochen zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung.


----------



## mauricer (3. Dezember 2013)

newsboy schrieb:


> bestellt: 07.09.2011, geliefert: 02.12.2013



ähmm.....je genau, Chris...


----------



## black-panther (3. Dezember 2013)

omg, die Jahreszahlen hatte ich ausgeblendet!
2 Jahre 12 Wochen, wo nimmt man die Geduld für soetwas her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspreti (3. Dezember 2013)

mauricer schrieb:


> Mich hats nur interessiert, weil ich letztens mit Steve Potts wegen einer Type2 gemailt habe und er mir ca. 8 Wochen Wartezeit nach Eingang der Bezahlung angekündigt hatte.....



Ich glaube das kannst Du getrost vergessen, ich warte jetzt seit 8 Monaten. Rumpfy von MTBR.com meinte: "... Northern California Time is a different time zone..." 
Frag mal einen Italiener wann er Dir die Reparatur an Deinem Haus in der Toskana macht, da sagt der garantiert : "Mach ich morgen, gleich in der Früh ..."

http://stevepottsbicycles.blogspot.de/ sagt dazu: " More Type II's, Thanks for being Patient"

Alex


----------



## mauricer (3. Dezember 2013)

Na, dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich bisher nicht bestellt habe, sondern erstmal Ersatz gefunden habe.


----------



## aspreti (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe meinen Ersatz verkauft, nachdem es hiess: "Dauert 12 Wochen"


----------



## andy1 (3. Dezember 2013)

jetzt doch mal ein großes Paket gekommen - größtenteils original mit Patina... 
bei Lenker und Sattel muss mal wieder was altes ran aber sonst


----------



## kutte (3. Dezember 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> jetzt doch mal ein großes Paket gekommen - größtenteils original mit Patina...
> bei Lenker und Sattel muss mal wieder was altes ran aber sonst



bridgestone?


----------



## andy1 (3. Dezember 2013)

ganz heisse Spur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (3. Dezember 2013)

machs wieder schön andy ;-)
Ich fahre meins zu gern, viel Spass damit!


----------



## aspreti (3. Dezember 2013)

Brückensteine sind ganz grosses Kino, gratuliere.

Welches ist es denn ?

Alex


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Dezember 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> jetzt doch mal ein großes Paket gekommen - größtenteils original mit Patina...
> bei Lenker und Sattel muss mal wieder was altes ran aber sonst



Jetzt hab ich schon ein bisschen geschwitzt. Merkwürdig. Warum solltest du mir auch jenes weggeschnappt haben welches ich morgen abholen geh.  Auch ein MB 1 (nehm ich an)


----------



## andy1 (4. Dezember 2013)

um dir die Angst zu nehmen es kommt wohl aus der Nähe von Berlin.
wenn deins nicht aus der Bucht stammt dann wars vielleicht etwas geldbörsenschonender... aber ich bin zufrieden.

Es ist ein MB1 , wohl ganz so wie das von Noka.

Der ewig lange Vorbau wird wohl leider noch weichen müssen denn sonst sollte es zum Fahren gut passen.

Hab jetzt nur ein unscharfes Bild von der wichtigen Seite.


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Dezember 2013)

Deins ist das schönere Modell. Meins wäre ein 91er.


----------



## black-panther (4. Dezember 2013)

Michael, holst du das in Wien ab?
Habe ich auch schon überlegt, sehr schick das Rad! (besonders die Ritchey-Komponenten)


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, hol ich mir in Wien ab. Wird eine kleine Weltreise an die äußerste Grenze dr Stadt. Hoffentlich ist es in einem annehmbaren Zustand.


----------



## Lapper22 (4. Dezember 2013)

Bridgestone hatte damals doch keine gemufften Rahmen, oder?

Gruß Sven


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Dezember 2013)

das einzige nichtgemuffte fahrrad von bridgestone war das mb-[0/zip]. jedenfalls bis 1994 oder so.


----------



## Lapper22 (4. Dezember 2013)

Mein erstes MTB war ein ´92er MB3. Bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob der damals auch gemufft war. Egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (4. Dezember 2013)

ok, sieht doch so aus, als obs nich gemufft is, das 92er mb-3. dann warnse nur bis 91 alle gemufft, exklusive mb-0.


----------



## andy1 (4. Dezember 2013)

nene, hier das 93er MB1 ist auch noch schön gemufft:
http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/Bikes/1993_Bridgestone_MB1.html


----------



## mauricer (4. Dezember 2013)

soeben eingetroffen....lecker LRS fürs Backfire oder Merlin (oder beide). Campa Contax + Phil Wood...






VG

Moritz


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Dezember 2013)

et voilà, hier ist das nächste Bridgestone MB1

Als überzeugter Autoverweigerer bin ich in den Genuss gekommen mit dem  abgeholten Rad über riesige menschenleere Radwege der Asperner Seestadt  zu cruisen. Der Nebel über der Riesenbaustelle* war ein Wahnsinn. Und  die Lichter. 

Es war wunderschön und saukalt.

*Eine Planstadt, gehört momentan zu den größten Baustellen Europas






Zu meiner Überraschung hat das Bike eine Suntour XC Pro Austattung. Nur bei den Laufrädern passt was nicht. Vorne eine noch nie gesehene Sansin Gyro Master Nabe, hinten Shimano XT mit einem Campa Schnellspanner. Die Felgen sind aber einheitlich.

Beim Girvin Vorbau ist das einzige was sich bewegt der Lenker, und zwar seitwärts.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Dezember 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> nene, hier das 93er MB1 ist auch noch schön gemufft:
> http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/Bikes/1993_Bridgestone_MB1.html



92er mb-3






komisch. im 92er katalog sieht kein rad gemufft aus. im 93er wiederum aber schon.


----------



## Captain_Secret (4. Dezember 2013)

wird Zeit hier mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren...ne... 
heut vom Timo/ @bademeisterpaul bekommen...
sogar mit Flüssisch-HARIBO...ne...
gooiilll... 
recht herzlichen Dank nochmal...


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Dezember 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> komisch. im 92er katalog sieht kein rad gemufft aus. im 93er wiederum aber schon.



Laut Sheldon Brown waren die Modelle die in Japan gefertigt wurden gemufft und die aus Taiwan geschweisst. Das MB 0 war aus Taiwan.


Some MBs were made in Japan, others in Taiwan, different models in  different years. You can easily tell which, because the Japanese models  all used lug construction, while the Taiwanese models were T.I.G.  welded.

http://sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/


sag mal noka78 du hast ja auch so ein MB1 gehabt (und hier verkauft). War bei deinem auch eine XT Nabe hinten? Im Netz find ich dazu nichts ausser das vorne original tatsächlich so eine Sansin Nabe drin war.


----------



## noka78 (4. Dezember 2013)

ich hatte es damals auch nur als Rahmenset gekauft, war von 1991 - deins sollte genau das gleiche sein. die xc pro war damals lt. Katalog verbaut, aber die naben waren von sansin - kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie für hinten eine andere verbaut haben - felgen waren dann vantage comp.
der andy hat es doch gekauft  vielleicht weiß der jetzt mehr

Grüße
Norman


----------



## euphras (4. Dezember 2013)

Bridgestone war bekannt dafür, "wildeste" Teilemixe für die Ausstattungen zu bemühen. Da 1991 die Überlegenheit von HyperGlide über Accushift sich schon rumgesprochen hatte, war der Verbau einer XT Nabe die einzigste Möglichkeit, HG in den Drivetrain einzubringen. 

 @Stadtkind hättest Du von der Sansin Nabe mal eine Großaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (4. Dezember 2013)

Schade dass du nur das Rahmenset gehabt hast. War einen Versuch wert. Danke für die Hilfe!

euphras vermutlich hast du Recht. Die haben wohl wirklich werksmässig eine XT Nabe mit der Suntour verbunden. Aus dem Ami Forum weiß ich mittlerweile dass man in dieser Hinsicht bei Bridgestone mit allem rechnen muss.

Hier ist die gewünschte Sansin Gyromaster Vorderradnabe. Auf der Seite steht auf dem Lager mit schwarzer Schrift Sansin drauf.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1526562



Vielleicht sollten wir einen Bridgestone Thread eröffnen.


----------



## euphras (5. Dezember 2013)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Hier ist die gewünschte Sansin Gyromaster Vorderradnabe. Auf der Seite steht auf dem Lager mit schwarzer Schrift Sansin drauf.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir einen Bridgestone Thread eröffnen.



Danke für das Bild! Und für eine Bridgestone Galerie wäre ich auch zu haben, auch wenn ich leider nichts beitragen kann. BS ist auf meiner Liste der begehrenswerten Räder/Rahmen ganz, ganz oben.


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. Dezember 2013)

heute kam ein groooßes paket an..was da wohl alles drin ist?





was zu naschen?





da muss doch mehr drin sein..





yeah..thx micha


----------



## IHateRain (7. Dezember 2013)

Immer wieder gerne  Bin gespannt wo Du ihn verbauen wirst 

Grüße
IHateRain

BTW: Nette Couch


----------



## oneschnark (9. Dezember 2013)

Salut, 
der Anfang



Philippe


----------



## black-panther (9. Dezember 2013)

Sieht aus wie ein Alien 
Gehört da nicht noch ein Schaft dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (9. Dezember 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Alien
> Gehört da nicht noch ein Schaft dazu?




ist auch dabei




Philippe


----------



## noka78 (9. Dezember 2013)

Phil - neues Dropbar-Projekt?


----------



## euphras (9. Dezember 2013)

Goose neck kenne ich eigentlich nur von einem Rahmenbauer.


----------



## oneschnark (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich suche das Rad Jetzt
Ibis in 19 / 20 Zoll von 1988 bis 1990
wenn es geht Custom und mit Gabel


Philippe


Cun...geht auch


----------



## black-panther (9. Dezember 2013)

euphras schrieb:


> Goose neck kenne ich eigentlich nur von einem Rahmenbauer.


 
bei Ibis hieß der aber - frei übersetzt - Schlappschwanz 

Gooseneck: Potts, Cunningham

Hatte Salsa nicht auch noch sowas im Angebot?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Syborg (10. Dezember 2013)

Heute ist bei mir auch was eingetroffen. Weihnachten kann kommen!











Frohe und besinnliche Feststage wünsche ich Euch allen!


----------



## insanerider (10. Dezember 2013)

geil. hoffe, rody hat sie in weihnachtspapier eingeschlagen


----------



## noka78 (11. Dezember 2013)

Syborg schrieb:


> Heute ist bei mir auch was eingetroffen. Weihnachten kann kommen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
wünsch ich auch, Gruss Norman

PS: dein Weihnachtsmännl is der Brüller !


----------



## newsboy (11. Dezember 2013)

artgerechte verwendung einer ringlé nabe...






...artgerechte verwendung von karbon. immer diese rollercams. hat jemand ne ird zum verkaufen?


----------



## black-panther (11. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht äußerst lecker aus!
Ebenso die Kurbel nebenan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EWRB2 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte ne IRD zum Tauschen


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Fillet_Steel (14. Dezember 2013)

auch bei mir hat heute die nette Dame von der Post geklingelt 
ein kleines Paket vom Nikolaus kam an...


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. Dezember 2013)

geil ehhhh...ne Zwille...


----------



## Freefall79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ein kleines Paket, aber definitiv meine Verpackung des Jahres:





Cheers


----------



## kingmoe (14. Dezember 2013)

Na, bei CNC die Reste aufgekauft?
Was bringen sie bei ebay zurzeit?



Captain_Secret schrieb:


>


----------



## felixdelrio (14. Dezember 2013)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Na, bei CNC die Reste aufgekauft?
> Was bringen sie bei ebay zurzeit?



Wie die werden verkauft? Ich dachte eher wieder an totpolieren und dann hübsch aufreihen ... irgendwie so ... ne


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. Dezember 2013)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Na, bei CNC die Reste aufgekauft?
> Was bringen sie bei ebay zurzeit?



jepp...
kein Plan...



felixdelrio schrieb:


> Wie die werden verkauft? Ich dachte eher  wieder an totpolieren und dann hübsch aufreihen ... irgendwie so ...  ne



nixxx...Dir verkauf´sch ja ehhh nix...ne...
und seit wann polier ich NOS-Sachen tot...? 
hat Walsrode heut widda Ausgang...häää...?


----------



## felixdelrio (14. Dezember 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> hat Walsrode heut widda Ausgang...häää...?



Weiß ich nicht aber frag doch einfach Deinen Betreuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (15. Dezember 2013)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Wie die werden verkauft? Ich dachte eher wieder an totpolieren und dann hübsch aufreihen ... irgendwie so ... ne



Stimmt, poliert wäre auch mal interessant


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2013)

Danke Flo.....






VG

Moritz


----------



## synlos (16. Dezember 2013)

Dito Moritz! 

Endlich ein passendes Lager mit Besteck. 
















VG
Tom


----------



## synlos (17. Dezember 2013)

So, nun reichts für dieses Jahr!


----------



## msony (17. Dezember 2013)

Das ja mal nen kleiner Karton.
Der Inhalt sieht stark nach Alu aus.


----------



## Koe (17. Dezember 2013)

heute abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (19. Dezember 2013)

2 große Pakete, es gibt viel zu tun. mein erstes Alu, erstes ECS & erstes Carbon


----------



## NuckChorris (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey Stahl-Fraggle, du kommst vom Weg ab... 
Alu und Carbon, was ist da los?

Viel Spaß beim Basteln,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## hendr1k (19. Dezember 2013)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Hey Stahl-Fraggle, du kommst vom Weg ab...
> Alu und Carbon, was ist da los?
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Basteln,
> Nuckchorris!



Ihr habt mich infiziert


----------



## IHateRain (19. Dezember 2013)

hendr1k schrieb:


> 2 große Pakete, es gibt viel zu tun. mein erstes Alu, erstes ECS & erstes Carbon



Ich seh´ schon - der Rahmen ist in guten Händen  Du hast ihn ja schon angeschliffen  Bin gespannt! Wird es einen Thread geben?

Grüße und viel Spaß damit
Michael


----------



## hendr1k (19. Dezember 2013)

hab gekratzt mit ner Klinge, aber bei den konkaven Flächen weiss ich noch nicht wie ich den Lack runter bekomme, da ist ja der originallack drunter, & der ist gut gemacht - überlege da irgendeine Schleifmaschine zu nehmen

hatte mich da in einem anderen forum belesen zum Thema Lackentfernung bei Carbonrahmen, vielleicht mach ich dazu mal einen Frage-Thread auf, falls es sowas noch nicht gibt


----------



## andy1 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hilfe, ich kauf zuviel...
es sind immer wieder Räder/Rahmen wo ich schoin immer hinterher war, meist nix wildes...

und anbei mal ein klitzekleines Detail von einem Rad worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe.
hmmm, wollte wohl auch jemand anderes haben. Großes sorry dass es jetzt bei mir steht aber es war keine Absicht...
daher nur eine kleine Info


----------



## andy1 (20. Dezember 2013)

und ja, da war noch was - ein netter Rahmen - auf einen solchen habe ich schon länger gewartet, jedoch wurde die Freude etwas getrübt weil es war als 19"-Rahmen angeboten, es war dann doch ein 21er .
Dabei kam der extra übern Teich!
Naja, mal schauen...
wollte es komplett mit XTR aufbauen, doch nun... vielleicht gibts ja einen Tauschkandidat in gleich gutem Zustand oder einfach kurzer Vorbau drauf...
ginge zur Not.
Früher war das das XTR-Rad was mit die besten Allroundeigenschaften hatte, Preisleistung, Gewicht und eben gute Auststattung.


----------



## michfisch (20. Dezember 2013)

hendr1k schrieb:


> hab gekratzt mit ner Klinge, aber bei den konkaven Flächen weiss ich noch nicht wie ich den Lack runter bekomme, da ist ja der originallack drunter, & der ist gut gemacht - überlege da irgendeine Schleifmaschine zu nehmen
> 
> hatte mich da in einem anderen forum belesen zum Thema Lackentfernung bei Carbonrahmen, vielleicht mach ich dazu mal einen Frage-Thread auf, falls es sowas noch nicht gibt


 Hi,
nimm einfach "Schwarze Krähe" und beize ihn 2-3x je nach Lackdicke ab. Hab ich an 2 Carbonrahmen auch schon gemacht. danach mit Klarlack wieder versiegeln.
Gruss M


----------



## kutte (20. Dezember 2013)

andy1 schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich kauf zuviel...
> es sind immer wieder Räder/Rahmen wo ich schoin immer hinterher war, meist nix wildes...
> 
> und anbei mal ein klitzekleines Detail von einem Rad worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe.
> ...



hast du dir das kuwahara geschnappt, auf das @GT-Sassy scharf war?


----------



## andy1 (20. Dezember 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> hast du dir das kuwahara geschnappt, auf das @GT-Sassy scharf war?


nee, hab seit langem kein Kuwahara mehr gekauft.
Das Rad vom Foto mit dem spezifischen Detail beginnt mit "C"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (20. Dezember 2013)

also ein *C*lein?


----------



## euphras (20. Dezember 2013)

Centurion Stratos...


----------



## hendr1k (20. Dezember 2013)

Checker Pig ?


----------



## kutte (21. Dezember 2013)

ich bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines kind. heute kam er an:


----------



## kutte (21. Dezember 2013)

als ich den das letzte mal gesehen habe (  ), war kohl noch kanzler:


----------



## Quen (21. Dezember 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> als ich den das letzte mal gesehen habe (  ), war kohl noch kanzler:
> Anhang anzeigen 264418


Ist das ein Principia?


----------



## kutte (21. Dezember 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Ist das ein Principia?


 
mehr als das!!! wenn du mich sehen könntest: ich zittere vor aufregung. das ist ein core ltd von 1995! was für ein glücksgriff!


----------



## Quen (21. Dezember 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> mehr als das!!! wenn du mich sehen könntest: ich zittere vor aufregung. das ist ein core ltd von 1995! was für ein glücksgriff!


Na dann mal her mit mehr Bildern!

Was zeichnet das Core Ltd aus?

Glückwunsch!


----------



## synlos (21. Dezember 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> ich bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines kind. heute kam er an:



Wie schön. Ist mir auch vor kurzem passiert. 
Sehr schöne Basis. 

Nachschub von meiner Seite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (21. Dezember 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Na dann mal her mit mehr Bildern!
> 
> Was zeichnet das Core Ltd aus?
> 
> Glückwunsch!


 
das war meines wissens das erste limitierte sondermodell des macb (die genaue limitierung habe ich nicht mehr parat). es war 1995 das einzige modell des macb dessen oberrohr werkseitig für die verlegung von magura-leitungen aufbebohrt war. und es gab ihn nur als komplettrad. und da beginnt mein problem: ich habe keine unterlagen, die die komplette ausstattungsliste wiedergeben (ich erinnere mich nur an die hydro pro von rond, die dengler kurbeln und die magura - der rest liegt im nebel meines hirns und kommt nicht raus). es gab aber 1995 einen test in einer bike sport news. wenn also einer der mitlesenden die entsprechende ausgabe zuhause rumliegen hat - oder einen 95er principia-katalog - dann wäre ich sehr erfreut, einen scan zu bekommen.


----------



## Quen (21. Dezember 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> das war meines wissens das erste limitierte sondermodell des macb (die genaue limitierung habe ich nicht mehr parat). es war 1995 das einzige modell des macb dessen oberrohr werkseitig für die verlegung von magura-leitungen aufbebohrt war. und es gab ihn nur als komplettrad. und da beginnt mein problem: ich habe keine unterlagen, die die komplette ausstattungsliste wiedergeben (ich erinnere mich nur an die hydro pro von rond, die dengler kurbeln und die magura - der rest liegt im nebel meines hirns und kommt nicht raus). es gab aber 1995 einen test in einer bike sport news. wenn also einer der mitlesenden die entsprechende ausgabe zuhause rumliegen hat - oder einen 95er principia-katalog - dann wäre ich sehr erfreut, einen scan zu bekommen.


Ah, okay!

Dann hilft dir vllt auch ein Bike Markt (gabs den 1995?) weiter, oder?! Falls es in einer bike Ausgabe auch mal einen Test gab (?), kann ich gern mal für dich in den 95er Ausgaben stöbern.


----------



## kutte (21. Dezember 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Ah, okay!
> 
> Dann hilft dir vllt auch ein Bike Markt (gabs den 1995?) weiter, oder?! Falls es in einer bike Ausgabe auch mal einen Test gab (?), kann ich gern mal für dich in den 95er Ausgaben stöbern.


 
danke für dein angebot! den bike markt habe ich nicht, es gab ihn aber. wenn jemand das ding hat und da infos drinstünden, die mir weiterhelfen: nehme ich sofort  in dem fall würde ich mittel- bis langfristig versuchen, einen katalogaufbau hinzukriegen. die 95er bikes und mountain-bikes habe ich. da ist kein test drin. ich hatte auch mal die entsprechende bsn - die ist nur bei nem umzug verloren gegangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hier noch ein paar bilder. noch ist es ein hässliches entlein, weil die decals fehlen. man kann aber schon erkennen, was in ihm steckt. auf sitzstrebe lässt sich erahnen, dass dort der core ltd schriftzug und die limitierungsnummer saßen. die nummer lässt sich leider nicht vollständig lesen: entweder ist es 001 (was ein traum wäre, aber ausgesprochen unwahrscheinlich ist  ), 031 oder 081. ich muss mal schauen, ob sich das irgendwie eruieren lässt. zur not werde ich acs anschreiben... da fällt mir auf: die drei ziffern deuten auf ne dreistellige limitierung; also werden, denke ich, 100 stck. des core ltd auf den markt gekommen sein. so, genug gesabbelt, jetzt die bilder:












kurzum: (m)ein traum in 17,5"


----------



## Captain_Secret (21. Dezember 2013)

jetz loss awwa mol die Kirch im Dorf...ne...
so spektakulär isser nun uch widda net...


----------



## kutte (21. Dezember 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> jetz loss awwa mol die Kirch im Dorf...ne...
> so spektakulär isser nun uch widda net...


 
ich bin froh, dass du und andere wohl auch so denken. ich hätte ihn wohl kaum bekommen, wenn ihn jeder toll fände!


----------



## Quen (21. Dezember 2013)

kutte schrieb:


> ich bin froh, dass du und andere wohl auch so denken. ich hätte ihn wohl kaum bekommen, wenn ihn jeder toll fände!


Gut gekontert  

Hab eben mal geschaut, hab leider auch nur bike und Mountain Bike aus 1995.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (21. Dezember 2013)

ei Hauptsach Dir gefällt er unn Du hast en guten Deal gemacht...
freu mich natürlich mit Dir...


----------



## kutte (21. Dezember 2013)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> freu mich natürlich mit Dir...



danke. als das teil damals auf den markt kam, konnte ich nur sabbernd davor stehen. das ding war finanziell unereichbar. ich hab mir aber seinerzeit ein normales mac-b-rahmenset zugelegt und nach und nach aufgebaut. die teile fahren sich einfach richtig gut: sehr direkt in lenkung und antrieb, steif wie die hölle und robust!


----------



## synlos (30. Dezember 2013)

Fast vergessen, aber es kam noch ein kleines Päckchen kurz vor Weihnachten... 














Es wird auch da weiter gehen...


----------



## oneschnark (31. Dezember 2013)

Salut,




Philippe


----------



## mauricer (31. Dezember 2013)

ich hoffe du hast nur ein XT-Schaltwerk bekommen (denke aber ich liege falsch)


----------



## S-BEND (31. Dezember 2013)

ein klarer fall für neue gummis.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ersatzgummis-fuer-shimano-schnellspanner.450169/#post-6932023


----------



## black-panther (31. Dezember 2013)

Ein Pinnacle geht immer 

Guten Rutsch
Chris


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Januar 2014)

andy1 schrieb:


> und ja, da war noch was - ein netter Rahmen - auf einen solchen habe ich schon länger gewartet, jedoch wurde die Freude etwas getrübt weil es war als 19"-Rahmen angeboten, es war dann doch ein 21er .
> Dabei kam der extra übern Teich!
> Naja, mal schauen...
> wollte es komplett mit XTR aufbauen, doch nun... vielleicht gibts ja einen Tauschkandidat in gleich gutem Zustand oder einfach kurzer Vorbau drauf...
> ...



ich glaub ich weiß was es is.
khs montana team, oder? die rosa gabel würde dafür sprechen, genau wie die seriennummer am steuerrohr und die ausstattung.


----------



## Freefall79 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche allerseits gut gerutscht zu sein. Noch gerade so vor Ablauf des Jahres 2013 kam ein grüner RaceFace Steuersatz bei mir an und daran hing sogar noch ein 1996er RM Vertex. Zu einem Showbike taugt es nicht mehr, aber ein Fahrrad wird wieder draus werden.


----------



## andy1 (1. Januar 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich weiß was es is.
> khs montana team, oder? die rosa gabel würde dafür sprechen, genau wie die seriennummer am steuerrohr und die ausstattung.



Ja, ist ein KHS Montana Team in echt gutem Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (2. Januar 2014)

Post aus UK!





Dann kanns jetzt endlich weiter gehen ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (2. Januar 2014)

hehe...Glückwunsch...
wenn Du in dem Aufbautempo so weiter machst, wirste aber bis zum Contest nächstes Jahr nimmer fertig...ne...


----------



## hendr1k (2. Januar 2014)

die geilsten Reifen, fast zu schade zum Fahren


----------



## wtb_rider (3. Januar 2014)

also das mögen vielleicht hübsche Reifen sein, aber zu fahren sind sie der letzte Schrott...aber nett aussehen tun sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## andy1 (3. Januar 2014)

hatte damals günstig einen Satz von den schwarzen mit Skinwall bekommen - die waren damals schnell runtergeschruppt 
Irgendwie besonders fuhren die nicht


----------



## felixdelrio (3. Januar 2014)

Ihr erzählt mir da nix Neues. 

Ich hatte auch nicht vor damit ernsthaft zu "schrubben" oder "Kilometer zu fressen" ...


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. Januar 2014)

also auf Zwille fahren die sich klasse... 
wobei die "Fahrfreude" jetz doch so bissl nachgelassen hat...ne...
musst vorher imma an Dich denken wenn ich am heizen & bremsen war...


----------



## mauricer (3. Januar 2014)

Micha, das nervt langsam ….. etwas mehr Inhalt und weniger Trash wäre im neuen Jahr vielleicht auch mal ein Vorhaben.


----------



## Captain_Secret (3. Januar 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Micha, das nervt langsam ….. etwas mehr Inhalt und weniger Trash wäre im neuen Jahr vielleicht auch mal ein Vorhaben.



ei so wird dat nie wat mit der Moby...ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dizzeerascal (3. Januar 2014)

gott weiß, wie sehr ich das anfangs gehasst hab, aber es hat sich ja entspannt und inzwischen würde ich's sogar vermissen... und nein, mich hat der knallkopp nicht in der hand... frohes neues allerseits...


----------



## mauricer (3. Januar 2014)

Captain_Secret schrieb:


> ei so wird dat nie wat mit der Moby...ne...



Wenn es daran scheitert, verzichte ich gerne….


----------



## Teuflor (4. Januar 2014)

Heute angekommen 

Leider kann ichs erst in ein paar Tagen / Wochen auspacken da ich in Umzugsvorbereitungen stecke


----------



## Ianus (4. Januar 2014)

Neben dem Seegrün/violett des HiPacers immer noch die schönste Kuwahara-Lackierung.


----------



## hendr1k (4. Januar 2014)

wow. geil -ich will auch eins


----------



## Teuflor (4. Januar 2014)

Und da ich dem String Wahn verfallen bin... hab ich mir noch folgendes gegönnt.. kommt im laufe der nächsten Woche. Übrig bleiben wird da allerdings nur der Rahmen + Gabel + Vorbau  der Rest wird ausgetauscht.



Ianus schrieb:


> Neben dem Seegrün/violett des HiPacers immer noch die schönste Kuwahara-Lackierung.



Ich find das hier unglaublich schön! Leider wars mir dann doch zu teuer.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KUWAHARA-X-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (5. Januar 2014)

Endlich nach Wochen bzw. Monaten eingetrudelt...


----------



## Dean76 (5. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön

Das Decal hätte ich auch noch gerne für meinen Tuf-Nek Vorbau

Hat nicht noch jemand sowas?


----------



## mauricer (8. Januar 2014)

Also hier sind heute Gabel und Lenker angekommen und freunden sich gerade mit dem Rahmen an….danke nochmal an Dich Thomas.


----------



## Dean76 (8. Januar 2014)

Uii!

Auch sehr schick!


----------



## synlos (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## Captain_Secret (9. Januar 2014)

jabbaduuuu...
Paket Numero 1 is da...


----------



## Quen (9. Januar 2014)

Oh


----------



## synlos (9. Januar 2014)

verrückter Jung!


----------



## Captain_Secret (9. Januar 2014)

jepp...dei Schwenkergrill is dooo...


----------



## bsg (10. Januar 2014)

ich war seinerzeit glücklicher besitzer eines solchen komplettes mac b ltd (der rahmen gammelt noch irgendwo im keller rum - ich hatte allerdings leider leichten kfz-kontakt damit).

ausstattung aus dem kopf: rond/wp hydro pro III gabel, chris king steuersatz in rot, syncros cattlehead vorbau schwarz, answer hyperlite lenker schwarz (ich glaube schwarze control tech barends waren ab werk dran), grip shift srt 800 transparent, magura hs22 in schwarz aber mit raceline-hardware (aluschrauben etc), shimano xt patronenlager, race face turbine kurbel in rot mit schwarzen cnc-blättern (ich glaube avitar) und crank-o-matics kopien in schwarz, umwerfer shimano xtr, schaltwerk paul in rasta, shimano xt kassette + kette, naben chris king rot vorne / hügi compact schwarz hinten, felgen mavic x217, reifen + schläuche conti, syncros pro post sattelstütze schwarz 425mm, sattel flite

viel spass beim aufbau ...



kutte schrieb:


> das war meines wissens das erste limitierte sondermodell des macb (die genaue limitierung habe ich nicht mehr parat). es war 1995 das einzige modell des macb dessen oberrohr werkseitig für die verlegung von magura-leitungen aufbebohrt war. und es gab ihn nur als komplettrad. und da beginnt mein problem: ich habe keine unterlagen, die die komplette ausstattungsliste wiedergeben (ich erinnere mich nur an die hydro pro von rond, die dengler kurbeln und die magura - der rest liegt im nebel meines hirns und kommt nicht raus). es gab aber 1995 einen test in einer bike sport news. wenn also einer der mitlesenden die entsprechende ausgabe zuhause rumliegen hat - oder einen 95er principia-katalog - dann wäre ich sehr erfreut, einen scan zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (10. Januar 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> ich war seinerzeit glücklicher besitzer eines solchen komplettes mac b ltd (der rahmen gammelt noch irgendwo im keller rum - ich hatte allerdings leider leichten kfz-kontakt damit).
> 
> ausstattung aus dem kopf: rond/wp hydro pro III gabel, chris king steuersatz in rot, syncros cattlehead vorbau schwarz, answer hyperlite lenker schwarz (ich glaube schwarze control tech barends waren ab werk dran), grip shift srt 800 transparent, magura hs22 in schwarz aber mit raceline-hardware (aluschrauben etc), shimano xt patronenlager, race face turbine kurbel in rot mit schwarzen cnc-blättern (ich glaube avitar), umwerfer shimano xtr, schaltwerk paul in rasta, shimano xt kassette + kette, naben chris king rot vorne / hügi compact schwarz hinten, felgen mavic x217, reifen + schläuche conti, syncros pro post sattelstütze schwarz 425mm, sattel flite
> 
> viel spass beim aufbau ...


 
der beschreibung nach ist deiner ein 96er. schönes rad!  vor allem, weil ihm eine funktionierende kurbel spendiert wurde. der 95er ltd hatte die berüchtigten dengler-kurbeln, die super aussahen, aber nicht gerade bruchresitent waren. hat deiner eigentlich die magura leitung im oberrohr?

mit dem aufbau bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig. einerseits schreit alles nach katalog-aufbau - insbesondere, weil es eine limitierte auflage ist und nicht der übliche standard, den man schon 1000x gesehen hat. dann würde es aber eine garage queen werden, weil es durch die bruchgefährdete dengler und die zum lecken neigende hydro pro nicht zum artgerechten gebrauch geeignet wäre. und genau deswegen spiele ich mit einem alternativen gedanken: an den katalog halten, wo es sinnvoll ist, und die teile austauschen, die defektanfällig sind, sprich: gabel und kurbel. ... und dann kommt da noch das teufelchen und sagt: alter, wenn du eh schon am austauschen bist, dann kannst du die 95er hs22 gleich gegen ne race line d austauschen und, und, und ....  kurz: meine überlegungen sind noch lang nicht abgeschlossen (dazu kommt: ich bin bei solchen erwägungen grundsätzlich nicht der schnellste). 

btw: vielleicht interessiert es dich, dass ein user fleißig war, alle 90er-jahre principia-kataloge geflöht und die mountainbikerelevanten seiten gescannt und online gestellt hat: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65451


----------



## bsg (10. Januar 2014)

Richtig, habe das Ding Ende 95 bekommen - war wohl damit schon 95/96er Spec (zum Glück mit ordentlichen Felgen und schwarzen Blättern sowie Raceline-Teilen an der HS22). Rahmen ist identisch mit der Leitung im Oberrohr und den tollen Gummistopfen in hell ...

Zu Deinem Aufbau: Die Rond/WP funktionierte ganz ok (nach dem ersten Service ...), hatte damals aber auch mit einer Judy SL geliebäugelt. Und die Dengler-Kurbeln sind ja nicht nur technisch Mist - die sehen im Original auch bescheiden aus.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (11. Januar 2014)

heute kam ein kleines Paket und bracht das hier 





schnell ausgepackt.... 





für 6,39 alles okay.


----------



## Ianus (14. Januar 2014)

Die ersten Teile meiner Neujahreinkaufstour trudeln ein..... die 3 Kurbelgarnituren. Vor allem bei der RSR krieg ich mich gar nicht mehr ein


----------



## Captain_Secret (14. Januar 2014)

er loo mit seine Peanuts...ne...


----------



## Quen (1. Februar 2014)

Na schau an, was versteckt sich denn kleines aber feines auf dem Bild


----------



## kutte (1. Februar 2014)

Quen schrieb:


> Na schau an, was versteckt sich denn kleines aber feines auf dem Bild


 
ein teilchen für's rektek.  was ist es denn? man kann ja nüscht erkennen...


----------



## Quen (1. Februar 2014)

Die Auflösung gibts bald im Thread  Aber gut erkannt, ein NOS Teil fürs Rektek 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Huelse (1. Februar 2014)

Echt? Das Tamarac-Trikot ist bei Dir gelandet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2014)

Nee, beim Schattenhausener. Genauso wie die Ti-Stütze mit dem lila Kopf...


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Februar 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Also hier sind heute Gabel und Lenker angekommen und freunden sich gerade mit dem Rahmen an….danke nochmal an Dich Thomas.



was is denn mit den cantisockeln los?!


----------



## oppaunke (5. Februar 2014)

Juhuuu,
ein etwas anderes Projekt ist heute eingetrudelt.
Freu mich wie bolle!
Obwohl es mir letztlich gar nicht gehören wird, wird das bestimmt ein sehr interessanter Aufbau mit einigen Herausforderungen für mich.






 
Der Zustand ist mit "naja, geht so" schon positiv umschrieben.
Aber das liegt mir ja bekanntlich...
Jetzt aber schnell den Karton wieder zukleben.Das endgültige Auspacken will ja der zukünftige Besitzer schließlich selber übernehmen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## IHateRain (5. Februar 2014)

Freut mich, dass es in gute Hände kommt/gekommen ist


----------



## Dean76 (6. Februar 2014)

Heute ist bei mir was feines angekommen





Was könnte das wohl sein?





Sehr schön






Gruß

Andre!


----------



## Radsatz (6. Februar 2014)

Ne starre Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (6. Februar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Learoy (10. Februar 2014)

Kein großes Paket, sondern ein eher kleines, aber mit lange gesuchtem Inhalt, frisch aus den USA eingetrudelt:






Mavic Tool 670.


----------



## synlos (14. Februar 2014)

Germany EH!


----------



## felixdelrio (15. Februar 2014)

Heute kam ein grosses Paket. Absender: ein bekannter Journalist





Da strahlt doch was durch die Bubble Foil ...





Viva Mexico!





Aha ...





Ein 92er Haro Extreme AL. Das damalige Topmodell, entstanden in Zusammenarbeit mit Kastan,





Jetzt fragen sich wahrscheinlich alle: Wie, das ist das finale Projekt?! Nee, ist es natürlich nicht. Es ist ein Waisenkind, dessen Zwilling bereits im Besitz von Henri ist (mehr dazu in der nächsten Bike), Dieses Haro ist NOS und es sollte in liebevolle Hände kommen! Henri hat mich gefragt und ich habe natürlich sofort zugesagt. Mein Aufbau wird Katalog (XT) sein. Ich freue mich drauf!

Aber jetzt kümmere ich mich wieder um mein Projekt. Soll ja zur BFS fertig werden.


----------



## black-panther (15. Februar 2014)

Neudeutsch: I like


----------



## Dean76 (21. Februar 2014)

Heute sind ein paar schöne Teile für mein FAT angekommen





Vielen Dank!


----------



## flunderkoenig (21. Februar 2014)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Heute ist bei mir was feines angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Shogun Gabel?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (22. Februar 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Germany EH!




yeah!


----------



## opi13 (28. Februar 2014)

ein neuer Pflegling der etwas Zuwendung nötig hat


----------



## hendr1k (28. Februar 2014)

Aha, was ist es denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (28. Februar 2014)

sweet wings


----------



## bertel (28. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## hendr1k (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht ja aus wie Stahl (wegen der Rostpickel), oder ist das Titan ? 
und der Lochkreis ist wohl 74 ? wie bekommt man da ein großes Blatt drauf ?
und was wiegt denn das Ganze mit Lager ?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## opi13 (28. Februar 2014)

Hi ,Kurbel ist aus Stahl  - mit dem LK haste fast recht 
ist 58 also der LK fürs kleine Blatt und wird dann mit diesen Aluminium Frästeilen aufs große und mittlere Blatt adaptiert 








werde sie wiegen wenn sie wieder ansehnlich ist


----------



## synlos (8. März 2014)

Naja nicht wirklich ausm Paket gefischt...


----------



## gt2 (8. März 2014)

Eher aus einer Garage 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## synlos (8. März 2014)

*Händereib* 

Dank Dir nochmals!


----------



## Radsatz (8. März 2014)

Hier auch ein P

 aket


----------



## Dean76 (8. März 2014)

Kann ick och!





Gruß

Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (8. März 2014)

Jetzt scheppert es aber hier gewaltig!


----------



## black-panther (8. März 2014)

Is' das nich Oppas C'dale?

edit: jau, gerade im Schönwetter-Thread gesehen


----------



## Dean76 (8. März 2014)




----------



## gt2 (8. März 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> *Händereib*
> 
> Dank Dir nochmals!



Gerne, er kommt ja in gute Hände...

An alle anderen: wer noch Teile braucht kann sich gerne melden


----------



## kutte (9. März 2014)

gestern gab es post aus by:




und ein blick unter die verpackung zeigt, dass sich das rad in einem sehr guten zustand befindet. die rahmendekore sind erhalten, weil größtenteils mit steinschutzfolie geschützt.




einmal auseinandernehmen, aufmöbeln, alle lager abschmieren, neues schaltwerk (danke an @MacB für im voraus denken) und einen schönen sattel ran - und fertig ist die laube!  1000 dank an @Linseneintopf für den hinweis im "Ich hab' da was entdeckt, sucht das nicht noch wer?"-thread  das rad ist der knaller  kleine alumetten sind einfach schön...


----------



## Thias (9. März 2014)

Genau so eins in gross hab ich gerade auch an der Angel... Sind echt hübsch. Was ist das für ein Jahrgang?  1993?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (9. März 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Genau so eins in gross hab ich gerade auch an der Angel... Sind echt hübsch. Was ist das für ein Jahrgang?  1993?



ist ein 1992er mit nem schönen mix aus lx, dx und xt. ich bin vollauf begeistert. das rad steht besser da als erwartet - nicht schlecht für ein jugendrad (so war es inseriert).


----------



## Teuflor (10. März 2014)

@kutte du warst das also...
das war keine 5km von mir weg


----------



## kutte (10. März 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> @kutte du warst das also...
> das war keine 5km von mir weg



 schuldig!


----------



## neverisforever (21. März 2014)

Hurra! Auch bei mir ist mal was Großes und noch was Kleines (nein nich Klein im hiesigen Forum Sinn) angekommen
Danke an Horster_Schwabe für den tollen Moment, als der Karton weg war...


 
Die Bremsen hab ich aus reiner Neugier geangelt... Können die was? Mal schaun, was da so geht, wenn se nich taugen, wars nich so schlimm


 
Mal schnell was drangesteckt, das noch rumflog und den Steuersatz gereinigt... läuft immer noch nich sauber, aber wat solls für heut.


 
Und nu gewöhnen sich die beiden "Exoten" aneinander... Ich finds schön und als Alltagsrad wird das S-Bike sicher ne gute Figur machen: Keine Angst vor Schrammen oder Klau, da aus "Resten" aufgebaut... Demnächst sollten eigentlich noch ein Paar kleine Pakete mehr kommen, dann wirds fertig gefrankensteint SW/Umwerfer/Shifter und bissl Tüdelüt liegen auch schon in der Grabbelkiste bereit.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (22. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ok, mein Paket war äußerlich nicht so groß, dafür ist der Inhalt umso "größer" gewesen 
Endlich!


----------



## black-panther (22. März 2014)

Hübsch, ich freu' mich!





Danke, Michael! @Stadtkind


----------



## Stadtkind (23. März 2014)

Dein Blitz ist ja gnadenlos.


----------



## black-panther (23. März 2014)

Ist eine Makroaufnahme ohne Blitz im Sonnenlicht.
Aber das wird schon mit derLackaufbereitung, dann wirds wieder richtig hübsch.


----------



## atzepenga (28. März 2014)

bei mir ist seit langen auch mal wieder ein grosses Paket angekommen...




ist aber was kleine drin


----------



## black-panther (28. März 2014)

Was'n das Simon, Kilauea?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (28. März 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Was'n das Simon, Kilauea?



ja ein 94iger 16" für meine Frau


----------



## black-panther (28. März 2014)

Schönes Ding!
Schon 'nen Vorbau geplant?
Habe einen Velocity, der _könnte_ das Grau der Gabel treffen...


 rechts im Bild, weder bronze noch "zart"silber (wie ich ihn bräuchte) noch champagner...


----------



## atzepenga (28. März 2014)

Ne Chris das Rad soll meiner Frau Spaß machen beim Fahren,deshalb versuche ich es trotz guten 1,9Kg bei 16" möglichst leicht aufzubauen.
Es ist ein Aufbau mit halbmodernen Komponenten und AluAnbauteilen geplant(V-Brake,Vorbau&Lenker mit Rise.........).


----------



## black-panther (28. März 2014)

Auha, dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## KIV (1. April 2014)

Hab jetzt ne schöne, silberne Syncros-Stütze in 27,2 aufm Schreibtisch.

Aus zwei (Anzeigen) mach eins:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/311289-syncros-retro-stutze-27-2-ohne-unterteil
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/342589-syncros-stutze-sattelklemmung-unterteil

Leider nicht 100%-NOSsig, aber nur aus der Nähe zu sehen...


----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2014)

Hab mir heut mein absolutes Traumrad abgeholt. Das top of the line Panasonic. Wehrmutstropfen ist natürlich dass die originale Starrgabel fehlt. Leider ein 1" Maß. Bis ich da eine Gabel und einen Nitto Vorbau finde...







Ach ja, weil die Räder von einem freundlichen Pensionisten derart gut in Schuß gehalten wurden, sogar die Originalpapiere hatte er noch, hab ich gleich noch eins mitgenommen. Der Zustand des Scotts ist wirklich atemberaubend gut. Weiß noch nicht was damit passiert.


----------



## Dean76 (2. April 2014)

Schöne Räder!

Ist das die Clark Kent Gabel im Scott?


----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2014)

Ja, das ist eine Clark Kent Gabel die gestern so fürchterlich in den Schmutz gezogen wurde. 

Ich find die ganz fesch. Die originale Starrgabel fürs Scott hab ich auch bekommen. Ist eine leuchtgelbe Spinner.


----------



## Dean76 (2. April 2014)

Hi!
Ich habe deshalb gefragt, da die doch irgendjemand letztens gesucht hat!
Wenn du auch noch die originale Starrgabel hast, könntest du sie ja anbieten!

Lieben Gruß
Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2014)

Der Suchende hat sich anders entschieden.


----------



## kutte (2. April 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


>



 sehr geil. ist das der ritchey rahmen?


----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2014)

Ja, ist ein Ritchey Geröhr. Aber er ist mir eine Spur zu klein. Hat ein wesentlich kürzeres Oberrohr als das Panasonic. Das Panasonic dürfte sich gerade ausgehen. Besser: Es MUSS sich ausgehen.


----------



## Ianus (2. April 2014)

Bin ja lange um den Artikel in der Bucht rumgeschlichen. 2-mal die Auktion sausen lassen, beim dritten Mal dann doch meinem Bauchgefühl nachgegeben.





Sehr gut vepackt....





Nix verstehe.....





Ahhhhhhhhh.......








Wenn das nicht dazu paßt...


----------



## stoppi_71 (2. April 2014)

@Stadtkind  Sind zwei wirklich schöne Räder die du dir da gegönnt hast (man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ) und in dem Zustand mit der Ausstattung wahrlich toll anzusehen.


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2014)

@Stadtkind,
Michael, du warst das 
Hatte auch überlegt, aber etwas zu lange, wie man sieht 
Schöner Fang, auch das Scott ist der Hammer!

Grüße aus'm Süden
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (2. April 2014)

Jörg, schönes Ding. Hatte ich auch überlegt.


----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2014)

Wenn ich den "Hurra" Thread noch ein letztes mal kapern darf.

Zu meiner Überraschung ist das Panasonic so wie es da steht, bis hin zu den Hörnchen und der Trinkflasche, in absolutem Originalzustand. Tange Federgabel und Zoom Vorbau WTF! Siehe Katalog 1993:


----------



## magas (2. April 2014)

cooles Panasonic, lässige Story dahinter. Bitte lass es so, wie es ist


----------



## Marix (2. April 2014)

Panasonic und Scott machen schon was her. Wurden die auf irgendeiner Plattform angeboten?

lg


----------



## Stadtkind (2. April 2014)

magas schrieb:


> cooles Panasonic, lässige Story dahinter. Bitte lass es so, wie es ist



In meinem Hirn hat sich aber diese Version aus 1991 eingebrannt:





Ich hasse Zoom Vorbauten und Tange Federgabeln. ächz.



Marix schrieb:


> Wurden die auf irgendeiner Plattform angeboten?
> 
> lg



Ja schon. Warn kein Superschnäppchen aber ok.


----------



## araknoid (2. April 2014)

Wobei der 1991er Panasonic MC Pro Rahmen noch etwas anders war als der 93er Team. Auf dem Foto sieht der 91er geschweisst aus, während der 93er gemufft ist und zB die Leitungsführung am Oberrohr ist auch anders (PRO: alles oben, TEAM zwei Züge sind auf der Unterseite vom Oberrohr. Auch die Zugführung beim Schnittpunkt Oberrohr Sattelrohr ist beim 93er um einiges aufwendiger. Das 91er PRO sieht eher aus wie ein MC Cat mit leichterem/dünnerem Rohrsatz. Nichstdestotrotz gab es das *92er* MC TEAM in genau der Ausstattung wie du es haben willst, mit blauer Starrgabel und Richtey Force/Nitto Vorbau.


----------



## Stadtkind (3. April 2014)

Den 92er Katalog hab ich nirgends gefunden. Was du sagst beruhigt mich!!! Denn ich habe ja das Modell mit XTR und Starrgabel schon mal gesehen. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob es exakt derselbe Rahmen ist im Jahr 1992. Er hat sehr aufwendige und elegante Muffen, wie bei einem Rennrad. Der Zoom Vorbau ist übrigens ein Zoom Competition (haut mich aber auch nicht um) Ich denke ich werde einfach die Dinge richtig stellen und das Rad ein Jahr zurück in die Vergangenheit schicken.

Und einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## bertel (3. April 2014)

Es ist kein Paket angekommen sondern nur ein kleine Warensendung...mit interessantem Inhalt.


----------



## der_ulmer (3. April 2014)

Sehr schick! Alu oder beauTI? Die könnte ich auch noch für meine Boone Kurbel gebrauchen ...

Grüßle!


----------



## bertel (4. April 2014)

Das ist ein Titanium Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (4. April 2014)

Ein Packerl vor der Tür heut stand
aus dem schönen Deutscheland





'ne Tange BigFork, oh wie fein
doch was mag das runde Ding wohl sein 



 



gleich ausgepackt - nur nicht zu schnell...





Unfallmedizin aus der schönen Ei-fel!





Danke Peter & Peter's Mama!


----------



## Thias (4. April 2014)

Gnihihihihi!!!

So schaut das aus, wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen:








Ich freu mich wie bolle. Meine erste eigene (komplette) XTR M900 

Gruss
Matthias (muss in den Keller...)


----------



## kutte (5. April 2014)

@Thias: sehr schön. viel spaß beim schrauben


----------



## gtbiker (5. April 2014)

Na endlich mal was gescheites und nicht immer das schwarze 950er Geraffel 
Schöne Grüße und das nächste mal wenn dir ein silberner Skoda entgegen kommt nicht so böse gucken


----------



## Ianus (5. April 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Gnihihihihi!!!
> 
> So schaut das aus, wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen:
> 
> ...



Sieht bei uns genauso aus..... überall fährt der Spielzeugkram der Kinder auf dem Boden rum


----------



## Thias (5. April 2014)

Ich schau immer so böse, wenn ich nach Hause komme. Da bereite ich mich mental schonmal darauf vor, die Kids anzumotzen, was denn wieder der ganze Legokram im Wohnzimmer auf dem Boden zu suchen hat !?!! DA WILL ICH MEINE FAHRRADTEILE AUSBREITEN, VERDAMMT !!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. April 2014)

Bei mir kam gestern auch was schönes an, Danke noch mal.



Drin war dieses:



Werde versuche ihn hier wieder zu beleben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/marin-eldrige-grade.694572/


----------



## Dean76 (6. April 2014)

Bei mir kam gestern auch noch ein Paket!
Vielen Dank nochmal an Curve
Da wird sich die kleine graue Maus aber freuen








Witziger weise mit Onza Button





Gruß
Andre!


----------



## S-BEND (6. April 2014)

cool, echte boulder bremsen sieht man nicht so oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (8. April 2014)

zwei kleinigkeiten für das mac b sind angekommen:



 

 

@synlos: du hast nicht zuviel versprochen. der vorbau sieht in natura um längen besser aus, als es die fotos vermuten lassen  der ist schick  jetzt muss er mir nur noch passen...


----------



## synlos (8. April 2014)

Was Tageslicht so alles bewirken kann, werd nie wieder im Keller Fotos machen.  Freut mich das Er gefällt und hoffentlich auch paßt!


----------



## kutte (8. April 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Was Tageslicht so alles bewirken kann, werd nie wieder im Keller Fotos machen.  Freut mich das Er gefällt und hoffentlich auch paßt!


 
ich hab grad probegesteckt und es sieht sehr gut aus.  du wirst es in einigen tagen im thread sehen


----------



## Freefall79 (13. April 2014)

Hier war Zeug abgebildet, das nicht den Classic-Jahrgängen entspricht.

Danke und Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## neverisforever (13. April 2014)

WOW
Da kannste ja n ganzes Team mit Race Face Stützen ausstatten


----------



## kutte (13. April 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun endlich mal den Inhalt eines mittelgroßen Pakets aus Südafrika gesichtet und möchte mal in de Runde Fragen, ab welchem Jahrgang die Race Face XY(0) Sattelstützen in den Handel kamen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die xy gab es ab 97, zunächst noch mit rotem klemmteil, ab 98 dann mit schwarzem klemmkopf, so wie es bei deinen stützen der fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (13. April 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> die xy gab es ab 97, zunächst noch mit rotem klemmteil, ab 98 dann mit schwarzem klemmkopf, so wie es bei deinen stützen der fall ist.



Danke, ich hatte schon so ein komisches Gefühl; dann sind die Dinger hier fehl am Platz (und mein Vertex wird man dann als Baujahr '96 - '98 bezeichnen müssen)


----------



## Mathes66 (13. April 2014)

Bei mir nur ein Umschlag aber was für einer


----------



## S-BEND (13. April 2014)

heilige scheiße, wo kommt das denn her ?


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2014)

Und wieder ein schönes Paket mit ganz besonderem Inhalt!





Nein! keen Komputa!









380 mm lang





Wird das schmerzen die zu kürzen

Aber bleibt mir ja nüscht anderes übrig

Gruß
Andre


----------



## black-panther (16. April 2014)

Wie, kürzen?!? Wieso??


----------



## bertel (16. April 2014)

Schick sie mir! In mein Mojo passt die auch ungekürzt rein.


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2014)

Ja!

Aber leider nicht in mein Boulder!


----------



## Dynatechrider (16. April 2014)

Hallo Andre,

na das is ja mal ne schöne Osterüberraschung für Dein Boulder. Hat ja lange genug gedauert bis das Paket in Berlin angekommen ist. Wie viel muß denn da jetzt entgültig abgsägt werden und wann bekommen wir  das am Boulder zu sehen. Bin voll gespannt wie das Farbkonzept wirkt.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## black-panther (16. April 2014)

Nanu,
ein kleines Packerl aus Hawaii, was mag' das denn sein 





Ah, etwas kanadisches. Das nenn' ich mal eine Weltreise


----------



## synlos (16. April 2014)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Aber bleibt mir ja nüscht anderes übrig


Den Dämpfer ausbauen! 
Ich merk die Schmerzen bis hier her...auweia! Man, gibts nix Anderes, kürzeres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2014)

Wolfgang!
Vielen Dank nochmal!
Mußte heute den ganzen Tag arbeiten.
Bin gerade noch  dazu gekommen das Paket in Empfang zu nehmen, Fotos zu machen und hoch zu laden
Also ich habe es mal so grob gemessen! Dann müssen mind. 5 cm abgeschnitten werden.
Wenn alles fertig ist, kommen natürlich auch wieder Bilder

@synlos 
Es ist gar nicht mal so einfach ne standesgemäße Stütze in 28.6 zu bekommen!

Lieben Gruß
Andre!


----------



## synlos (16. April 2014)

Ja Andre ist ja richtig, ist auch nen fieses Maß! Was Schönes kürzeres nicht in Sicht? Spontan fällt mir da auch nix ein...

 Das wird weh tun...! 

VG
Tom


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2014)

Ja!
Leicht wird es mir nicht fallen


----------



## Ianus (16. April 2014)

Ah, ich könnt das nicht. Ich würd die so lassen. Fürs Foto diese Stütze montieren und zum Fahren irgendwas anderes, wenn man mit dem Hintern drüber schwebt sieht man eh nicht, was da montiert ist.


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2014)

Ja!
Nur mußte ich mir ja ne neue kaufen, weil die vorhandene zu kurz ist!

Hab also gar keine Ersatzstütze


----------



## Ianus (16. April 2014)

Irgendeine 0815-Standard-Stütze müßte doch fürs erste reichen, zur Not was aktuelles. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will Dir nicht in Deinen Aufbau reinreden. Ist letztenendes Dein Teil und Du kannst machen damit was Du willst.


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2014)

Ich weiß schon, wie du das meinst!

Aber soll ich sie mir jetzt in die Vitrine legen?


----------



## Ianus (16. April 2014)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Aber soll ich sie mir jetzt in die Vitrine legen?


 Sagen wir mal so... bis zu einer weiteren Verwendung erstmal auf die Seite.


----------



## synlos (17. April 2014)

@Dean76 guck doch mal beim Regenhasser vorbei, 28,6x330mm aus Kanada. 

VG
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (17. April 2014)

Vielen Dank!

Die war auch schon in der engeren Wahl!
Ich wollte aber ursprünglich eine silberfarbene Stütze haben, das hätte bedeutet, dass ich die Syncros mit Drano behandeln hätte müssen
Also auch nicht viel besser!

Aber nützt jetzt allet nüscht mehr, die ist schon gekürzt und verbaut
Ich habe sie aber wirklich so lang wie es nur geht gelassen!

So super kurz ist sie auch gar nicht geworden!

Lieben Gruß
Andre!

Ps. habe auch alles fotodokumentiert!


----------



## AxelF1977 (18. April 2014)

Ach, wenn hier alle so Ihr Pakete zeigen, kann ich nicht anders als mein letztes Lieblingspaket zu zeigen. Kam schon vor einer Woche, und baue schon fleißig. Aber ich hab mich natürlich riesig gefreut


----------



## IHateRain (22. April 2014)

New arrivels:





Cheers
Michael


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. April 2014)

Gestern abgeholt, zur Abwechselung mal was Deutsches:



ein Centurion Explorer 2 aus 1983/84







































Bis auf diesen Unschönen Kratzer in einen super Zustand


----------



## Radsatz (24. April 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick scheint es O zu sein,wenns dann noch vom Erstbesitzer ist gibt es ein ""


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. April 2014)

Ist aus erster Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (24. April 2014)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist aus erster Hand






Erste Hand ist durch nichts zu ersetzen


----------



## Ianus (24. April 2014)

Heute war es mal wirklich groß


----------



## opi13 (24. April 2014)

nur um ein Skateboard zu verschicken muss man doch nicht sooo eine grosse Kiste dran fest machen


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2014)

Das Klein, von dem du sprachst, Jörg?


----------



## Ianus (24. April 2014)

Jo, genau


----------



## HOLZWURM (24. April 2014)

Hallo

Das sieht aber verdammt nach  MOONRISE aus.

Glückwunsch

Holzwurm


----------



## Ianus (24. April 2014)

Danke Thilo


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2014)

finde ich allerdings auch.


----------



## opi13 (24. April 2014)

die schönste Farbkombi  in der Klein Farbpalette


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2014)

Wieso, das wäre doch Sunburst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (24. April 2014)

findest Du ???


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2014)

Allerdings!


----------



## monoroom (3. Mai 2014)

Nach ziemlich ziemlich kurzer Zeit der Suche kam gestern ein Paket an.







Leider Zustand nicht wie erwartet / beschrieben Kommunikation war extrem schwierig mit dem Verkäufer :-(

Schauen wir mal was nach der Reinigung zum Vorschein kommt......



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (3. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön. Würde mir auch noch gefallen.


----------



## Dean76 (4. Mai 2014)

Classic Teile Basar 2014













Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (4. Mai 2014)

Wau,feines Teil Andre.


----------



## synlos (4. Mai 2014)

Die als Starrgabel...Augen offen halten!  Schönes Ding, André.


----------



## Dean76 (4. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank!

Bin auch sehr Happy


----------



## Captain_Secret (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lea09 (5. Mai 2014)

Hi micha!
Sind xt 2 Finger Bremshebel dabei??
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Captain_Secret (5. Mai 2014)

lea09 schrieb:


> Hi micha!
> Sind xt 2 Finger Bremshebel dabei??
> Gruß
> Markus



jepp...die sind aber dem @KIV


----------



## lea09 (5. Mai 2014)

Ok
Denk an mich


----------



## euphras (5. Mai 2014)

XC Pro oder XC ltd Kurbel?


----------



## Quen (5. Mai 2014)

lea09 schrieb:


> Hi micha!
> Sind xt 2 Finger Bremshebel dabei??
> Gruß
> Markus


Kannst du von mir haben, Markus. Schick mir mal ne PN 

VG Sebastian 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Captain_Secret (6. Mai 2014)

euphras schrieb:


> XC Pro oder XC ltd Kurbel?



ist ne XC LTD Kurbel 175mm NOS...Patrick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (7. Mai 2014)

Goldstaub ... Danke Marc!


----------



## Captain_Secret (7. Mai 2014)

aha...
so sieht also en Bergradbunkergehörschutz aus... 
dat T-Shirt & die Sonnenbrille passend dazu kenn ich ja schon...ne...


----------



## kutte (7. Mai 2014)

@felixdelrio: was sind das für vierfinger-dingenskirchen?


----------



## felixdelrio (7. Mai 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> @felixdelrio: was sind das für vierfinger-dingenskirchen?



Technogen Quantum Shifters


----------



## Captain_Secret (7. Mai 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> @felixdelrio: was sind das für vierfinger-dingenskirchen?



ei Ohropax für Blumenkohlöhrchen...ne... 
oda vielleicht doch en BRB-Gruppen-Plug...?


----------



## kutte (7. Mai 2014)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Technogen Quantum Shifters


erstaunlich, welch raritäten hier von zeit zu zeit auftauchen  habe ich noch nie zuvor gesehen; geschweige denn, dass ich jemals zuvor davon gehört hätte. google musste mir erstmal zeigen, wo und wie die teile montiert werden.

legst du die in die vitrine oder kommen die an ein rad (das ich mir dann im nächsten jahr auf der berliner fahrrad schau in aller ruhe ansehen kann)?


----------



## felixdelrio (7. Mai 2014)

Nö nix Vitrine. Die kommen zum Einsatz. Da die von 92 sind, kommen die an mein Action Tec. Dort werden sie prima mit den Techlite Hebeln harmonieren.


----------



## kutte (7. Mai 2014)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Nö nix Vitrine. Die kommen zum Einsatz. Da die von 92 sind, kommen die an mein Action Tec. Dort werden sie prima mit den Techlite Hebeln harmonieren.



sehr geil!  machst du einen thread oder wird der aufbau in deinem blog dokumentiert?


----------



## Captain_Secret (7. Mai 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> sehr geil!  machst du einen thread oder wird der aufbau in deinem blog dokumentiert?



Sülzeimer...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (9. Mai 2014)

Heute kam ein großes Paket. 





viele Tüten....




das ist Sie.... Sachs New Success




mit den richtigen Rädern.




hier soll alles ran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (9. Mai 2014)




----------



## cleiende (9. Mai 2014)

Geil, New Success, mein Favorit Die Schaltwerke habe ich ewig verbaut, auch meine Jungs fahren damit heute rum.
Unkaputtbar und Shimpanso-kompatibel.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (11. Mai 2014)

Zwar nicht heute aber gestern:



TNT HDS Titan HR-Nabe


----------



## damianfromhell (11. Mai 2014)

Scheen des die Sachs heile angekommen ist. Leider finde ich den zweiten griff nicht bisher. Wenn morgen nicht da überweise ich dir den Betrag zurück. Kettenblattschrauben stahl kann ich dich mit zubomben 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauricer (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## kutte (16. Mai 2014)

@mauricer nur der pass oder auch der rahmen dazu?


----------



## mauricer (16. Mai 2014)

Natürlich mit Rad....


----------



## synlos (16. Mai 2014)

Na da schau an. Gute 40 Rahmen früher...feine Sache.


----------



## mauricer (16. Mai 2014)

Früher als?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (17. Mai 2014)

...meins - 687...


----------



## popeye (20. Mai 2014)

nos salsa für rückgeschädigte alte säcke, immer schön aufrecht. man wird ja nicht jünger.


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2014)

popeye schrieb:


> nos salsa für rückgeschädigte alte säcke, immer schön aufrecht. man wird ja nicht jünger.



Falls du 0.3mm Blech brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## kutte (20. Mai 2014)

grad klingelt der postmann. und was bringt er? 



ich will's nicht hoffen!


----------



## atzepenga (23. Mai 2014)

Sattel kommt ans HeiHei...



...für den Rest habe ich noch gar keine Verwendung


----------



## felixdelrio (23. Mai 2014)

Yummy ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (24. Mai 2014)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Yummy ...


Zwar nicht mein Geschmack, aber viel Spaß damit, Andreas!
Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Koe (2. Juni 2014)

Tag Zusammen,

heute ist aus dem schönen Erzgebirge ein Paket bei mir eingetroffen. Enthalten waren feine kleine und auch große famose Teile.
Zu den großen famosen gibt's gleich an anderer Stelle Infos.

Gruß

Stefan

Das zu öffnende Objekt der Begierde mit dem passenden Öffner.



In seiner vollen Größe



Mit kleine neuen Objekten der Begierde






Ich versuche es etwas spannend zu machen

Viele kleine eingewickelte Teilchen kommen da zum Vorschein:










Was das nur sein kann?

Den Anfang macht ein Steuersatz, der in wirklich üblem zustand gewesen ist. Unser lieber frank hat ihm neues Leben eingehaucht, Merci.




Der Steuersatz in neuem Glanze und auch schon Ansätze des größerem Inhalts.








Als zweites, zwei Paare von den Peches aus der zweiten Auflage. Einmal poliert und einmal in roh.









Und last but not least. Einmal der Phil, ach Quatsch nicht der Franzose, ein Satz wunderschöner Phil Naben, die auch etwas aufgehübscht wurden in der Beautyfarm





Zum Schluss eine Zusammenkunft der Polierkunst.

In SW




In Bunt




Bitte entschuldigt meine bescheidenen Fotokünste, die nicht annähernd die Schönheit der Teile in Natura wiedergeben können.


----------



## IHateRain (2. Juni 2014)

Top, Stefan  Dann steht einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt Richtung Sachsenhausen mit Rädern des selben Herstellers nichts mehr im Wege 

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau
Michael


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. Juni 2014)

Gratulation Stefan,

da hast Du ja ein schönes Paket aus dem Erzgebirge erhalten, freue mich schon den 2.  Teil zu sehen zu bekommen. Übrigens wieder klasse Polierarbeiten.

Nun ja, sieht so aus, als werde ich wohl auch mal wieder in die Puschen kommen ein kleines  auspacken zu müssen, obwohl das Horntier aus Stahl erst nach den Dynas und dem Seehecht auf dem Programm gestanden hätte. Versuche Vollzug am 27.06. melden zu können.

Beste Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft

Wolfgang​


----------



## Dean76 (2. Juni 2014)

Wolfgang!
Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## mauricer (6. Juni 2014)

Lecker Post aus den US of A. Da freut sich die Cola-Dose....






@SYN-CROSSIS franky, meinst du du kriegst die andere auch wieder so hin?

LG

Moritz


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Juni 2014)

Halbwegs bestimmt. Aber 100 % Hochglanz wird nix wegen den Drehriefen.


----------



## mauricer (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## synlos (14. Juni 2014)

*ENDLICH!*


----------



## IHateRain (14. Juni 2014)

Auf den Aufbau bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (14. Juni 2014)

...und ich auf den Inhalt.


----------



## mauricer (14. Juni 2014)

Sauber Tom. Ich hab da was, das eventuell passen könnte….


----------



## euphras (14. Juni 2014)

Jetzt mal nicht so lange auf die Folter spannen - WAS IST DA DRINNE?!?!


----------



## Dean76 (14. Juni 2014)

Echt ey!
Immer diese Geheimnisträger!


----------



## Radsatz (14. Juni 2014)

Sozialneid ?


----------



## Dean76 (14. Juni 2014)

Ja!
Bestimmt Neid!

Oh man!

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## Radsatz (14. Juni 2014)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ja!
> Bestimmt Neid!
> 
> Oh man!
> ...


----------



## synlos (14. Juni 2014)

Ruhig bleiben, mir ist was Wichtiges dazwischen gekommen! Morgen gibts Fotos!


----------



## GaryParker (14. Juni 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Sozialneid ?



verschaffen dir deine ständigen stänkereien eigentlich eine art ersatzbefriedigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EWRB2 (14. Juni 2014)

GaryParker schrieb:


> verschaffen dir deine ständigen stänkereien eigentlich eine art ersatzbefriedigung?



wahrscheinlich auch eine art neid


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Juni 2014)

Mir wäre es sehr lieb, wenn wir uns alle auf den Inhalt des Packerls freuen könnten und die Vorfreude nicht durch völlig unangebrachte Neiddiskussionen ersticken würden. Das geht an Dich, Radsatz.

Jetzt mal Ruhe im Karton hier und auf den Inhalt des selbigen freuen!


----------



## felixdelrio (15. Juni 2014)

Warum schreibt man "Sozialneid" wenn man noch gar nicht weiß was drin ist? Oder einfach nur weil ein Paket angekommen ist ... sehr befremdlich.


----------



## KIV (15. Juni 2014)

"Es ist alles gesagt - aber noch nicht von jedem..."

Bitte: back to topic!
Zeig endlich den verdammten Inhalt!!!


----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2014)

Moin! 

*Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen...*






*Einfach schön...kein Elevator, dafür mit U-Brake! *


----------



## msony (15. Juni 2014)

Wau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. Juni 2014)

Bin voll neidisch!!!

Echt jetzt...


----------



## GaryParker (15. Juni 2014)

sehr schön TOM

viel spass beim aufbau


----------



## EWRB2 (15. Juni 2014)

Genial - mit weissen decals, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mathes66 (15. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich echt auf den Aufbau gespannt  Was für ein Baujahr ist denn das? Weiße Decals gab es m. W. erst ab 1992.


----------



## IHateRain (15. Juni 2014)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Weiße Decals gab es m. W. erst ab 1992.



Auch `91 gab es weiße decals.

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Mathes66 (15. Juni 2014)

Danke Michael, dass wusste ich nicht. Ich war der ganzen Zeit der Meinung dass es erst 1992 den Wechsel von schwarz auf weiß gab.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2014)

GG-Nippel hab ich z.B. keine.


----------



## IHateRain (15. Juni 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> GG-Nippel hab ich z.B. keine.



Hat meines


----------



## mauricer (15. Juni 2014)

Meins hatte es auch nicht Tom


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Juni 2014)

Ich meine auch das der Wechsel von 92 auf 93 erfolgt ist. Aber mag sein das es auf Kundenwunsch auch 91 schon weisse Decals gab. Du kannst deinen Rahmen anhand de Nummer bestimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (16. Juni 2014)

Siehe `91er Katalog, Kay. 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## mauricer (16. Juni 2014)

Mein spätes 89/90er (2960) hatte auch bereits weisse Decals.


----------



## synlos (16. Juni 2014)

Nummer fängt mit 14.. an.


----------



## newsboy (16. Juni 2014)

ihr wollt anhand von decals an titanrahmen den jahrgang festmachen? in einer zeit, wo repaints state of the art sind...

anyway merlin pakete sind immer nett...


----------



## Quen (17. Juni 2014)

Ich will auch mal wieder...

Kam zwar nicht im Paket (sondern selbst im Kofferraum überführt), aber trotzdem neu im Stall:







Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## msony (17. Juni 2014)

GOIL


----------



## synlos (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr nett, Seb.!


----------



## Dean76 (17. Juni 2014)

Gratulation!

Sehr schönes Teil!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Koe (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr geil Sebastian. Viel Spass damit. Ich hoffe es gibt einen Aufbau-Thread?

Darf ich nach der Rahmennr fragen, auch gerne per PN?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkh99 (17. Juni 2014)

Mannnnn so geil. Ich hab das Teil ja am Samstag gesehen und wollte sofort Ansprüche darauf ausüben. Leider wurde mir gesagt dass das teil weg ist

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AxelF1977 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hab heute auch endlich mal wieder ein Paket mit Bike Teilen bekommen, aber ich musste nicht lange warten 





Erstmal aufmachen





Ganz viel bling bling 





Und 2 Laufräder (die nicht zueinander passen, gab es auch)









Neben dem warscheinlichen Rauswurf Spaniens, in 4 min, das schönste heute


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. Juni 2014)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Und 2 Laufräder (die nicht zueinander passen, gab es auch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die vordere Pulstar Nabe ist auf jedenfall schonmal die US-Version. Ein guter Fang!


----------



## pago79 (19. Juni 2014)

Willkommen im Club Sebastian


----------



## AxelF1977 (19. Juni 2014)

Die Naben sind beide die US Versionen. Leider passen die nicht zusammen. Ging mir aber auch um die türkisen Teile


----------



## Oscar1 (23. Juni 2014)

Heute ist der Vorbau angekommen... 





Steckprobe am zukünftigen "all purpose" Rad.. nun fehlt nur noch DER Bike-Tech/Bor Yueh Gepäckträger..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (25. Juni 2014)

*Der Postmann war wieder fleißig!*



*Der Inhalt des kleinen Pakets:*



*Die Enttäuschung war groß, als ich das große Paket öffnete. Wie ein Funkwecker...that's it? Aber dann war alles schön *












Nu reicht es erstmal...


----------



## mauricer (25. Juni 2014)

hier auch, aber nur klein das Päckchen…






XC9000 Bremshebel. Haben mich seit Oppas Wochenende nicht losgelassen und dürfen ans GT.

VG

Moritz


----------



## IHateRain (25. Juni 2014)

Was kleines kam bei mir heute ebenfalls an


----------



## Mr. Crabs (25. Juni 2014)

Tom,
diesen Karton, in dem die Stütze drin war, hatte ich auch schon einmal in der Hand!

Viele liebe Grüße
Mario


----------



## synlos (25. Juni 2014)

Wie geil, Mario!  Recycling im besten Sinne. Die Post-Fritzen verdienen sich an uns dumm und dusselig. 

Tom


----------



## noka78 (25. Juni 2014)

es wird mal wieder zeit für etwas kanadisches in 1" eh 
wer hat da das passende Gegenstück für mich ?

Gruss Norman


----------



## mauricer (25. Juni 2014)

Norman, du Schlingel…. 

Viel Glück bei der restlichen Suche.


----------



## noka78 (25. Juni 2014)

Danke  Dir ja auch ;-)
Machste richtig! Das RM Ti wär mein "last project" !!! Also hat noch etwas Zeit...


----------



## black-panther (27. Juni 2014)

Geht doch nix über ein Päckchen am Morgen.
Und wenn's dann noch aus Tom's Teileschmiede kommt...





Danke!


----------



## kutte (27. Juni 2014)

Der Postmann hat mir auch mal wieder etwas schönes gebracht:









Ich bin begeistert: schön und leicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (28. Juni 2014)

Zwar nicht per Post  angekommen, aber mit einen schönen US Amerikaner bei unserem alllseits geschätzten Ziegenhirten in dem Stadteil mit dem besten Äppler persönlich abgeholt



Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten

Wolfgang


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Juni 2014)

wäre da eine zu haben? also wenn sie 26,8 ist?
warscheinlich nich oder


----------



## Dynatechrider (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kay,

sind leider schon für zwei WTR bestimmt und mit 27,3 ohnehin für Dein DeLuxe zu groß. Soweit mir Pietro berichtet hat gab es die auch nur in 27,3.

Beste Grüße ins Prinzenviertel

Wolfgang


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Juni 2014)

wäre auch für mein wtr gewesen, aber ich meine das hätte auch 26,8?!


----------



## Dynatechrider (28. Juni 2014)

Schau lieber nochmal nach, auf den Fotos würde ich auf 27,2 tipppen, oder ist Dein's vor 1988?


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Juni 2014)

ne nach 90 ich dachte bisher 93.


----------



## Roots-Rider (28. Juni 2014)

War schon ein netter Besuch bei Pietro. Und was fürs Auge war auch noch da.  Gelle Wolfgang ?


----------



## Dynatechrider (28. Juni 2014)

Genau, ein schönes Peak, ein schönes WTR unnd ein  noch schöneres  Escape Goat


----------



## ilovemyrocky (30. Juni 2014)

Endlich ist auch bie mir ein groooooßes Paket angekommen.
Absender: CycleArt_Berlin.




Nur knapp "Nicht-Classic"  (1997) aber sooooooooo schön geworden.







To be continued soon in the YT forum .................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (30. Juni 2014)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Endlich ist auch bie mir ein groooooßes Paket angekommen.
> Absender: CycleArt_Berlin.
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde das Sitzrohr innen auch grundiert?

Warum hast du die Gabel schwarz/gelb und nicht rot/gelb machen lassen?

VG Sebastian


----------



## Quen (30. Juni 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> Der Postmann hat mir auch mal wieder etwas schönes gebracht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für eine Gabel?

VG Sebastian


----------



## ilovemyrocky (30. Juni 2014)

Quen schrieb:


> Wurde das Sitzrohr innen auch grundiert?
> 
> Warum hast du die Gabel schwarz/gelb und nicht rot/gelb machen lassen?
> 
> VG Sebastian



Yup, im Sitzrohr ist leider ein wenig Grundierung.  Die Sattelstütze passt jedoch ohne Probleme.
ich wollte nicht zu vie Rot haben und die Kompomenten (Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Reifen, Felgen) sind auch alles schwarz. Daher die gelb/schwarze Gabel.


----------



## kutte (30. Juni 2014)

Quen schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Gabel?
> 
> VG Sebastian


hallo sebastian,
das ist die von principia in den frühen 90ern standardmäßig verbaute gabel. den exakten hersteller muss ich noch recherchieren; soviel scheint aber schonmal klar: principia hat sie wohl zugekauft und nicht selbst gefertigt... 
viele grüße


----------



## johnnyra (30. Juni 2014)

kleines Paket:


----------



## kutte (3. Juli 2014)

Theoretisch hätte heute ein Paket für mich kommen können, wenn eine Rechnung an der Außenseite befestigt gewesen wäre.




So muss ich leider bis nächste Woche warten bis ich es zum Zoll schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (4. Juli 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> Theoretisch hätte heute ein Paket für mich kommen können, wenn eine Rechnung an der Außenseite befestigt gewesen wäre.
> So muss ich leider bis nächste Woche warten bis ich es zum Zoll schaffe


"Vorfreude ist..."


----------



## kutte (4. Juli 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> "Vorfreude ist..."


... schon bittersüß  und liebe ist: wenn die freundin heute auf dem heimweg spontan einen abstecher zum zoll macht, damit ihr kutte das ganze wochenende grinst wie ein honigkuchenpferd


----------



## KIV (4. Juli 2014)

Da haste aber nen guten Fang gemacht - mit der Frau meine ich..!


----------



## kutte (4. Juli 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Da haste aber nen guten Fang gemacht - mit der Frau meine ich..!


 
du glaubst gar nicht, wie sehr ich mir dessen jeden tag aufs neue bewusst werde  ...und das nicht nur, weil sie mein irrationales verhältnis zu fahrrädern seit jahr und tag mitmacht und unterstützt.


----------



## Radsatz (4. Juli 2014)

Gute alternative zum Fussball


----------



## newsboy (4. Juli 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> Theoretisch hätte heute ein Paket für mich kommen können, wenn eine Rechnung an der Außenseite befestigt gewesen wäre.
> So muss ich leider bis nächste Woche warten bis ich es zum Zoll schaffe


deine adresse scheint dir wichtig zu sein, die des absenders eher weniger?!


----------



## kutte (4. Juli 2014)

newsboy schrieb:


> deine adresse scheint dir wichtig zu sein, die des absenders eher weniger?!


Das ist ein berechtigter Einwand. Da war ich etwas voreilig  Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Nightstorm95 (4. Juli 2014)

Allgemeiner Hinweis ...

Datenschutz ist keine Einbahnstraße.

Habe vor wenigen Wochen ein Cybercrime-Seminar genossen ... zwei professionelle Hacker haben gezeigt, was heute möglich ist. U. a. zogen Sie aus einfachen Daten in atemberaubender Schnelligkeit Rückschlüsse ... davon träumen wir noch nicht einmal.

Der absolute Schutz ist Wunschdenken.

Max


----------



## kutte (4. Juli 2014)

Da ist es nun:





Ein ausgesprochen hübsches Pärchen


----------



## mauricer (4. Juli 2014)

Lecker. Die sind sooo geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (4. Juli 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Lecker. Die sind sooo geil.



ja, abgesehen von den unionern mit alurotor gibt es keine schöneren hügis!


----------



## Hagelsturm (9. Juli 2014)

Grad im Briefkasten gewesen :-D


----------



## Learoy (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## mauricer (14. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## black-panther (14. Juli 2014)

Ich seh' nur Kartons


----------



## mauricer (14. Juli 2014)

Volle Kartons...


----------



## black-panther (14. Juli 2014)

Mach' auf! (bzw. wenn schon offen: mach' Fotos vom Inhalt!)


----------



## kutte (14. Juli 2014)

sind sie schon offen, @mauricer? ....


----------



## Radsatz (14. Juli 2014)

Die werden nicht geöffnet da sind NOS Teile drin,wenn geöffnet dann nicht mehr NOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (14. Juli 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Die werden nicht geöffnet da sind NOS Teile drin,wenn geöffnet dann nicht mehr NOS


NOS wären sie schon, nur mglw. nicht mehr NIB


----------



## colonia4711 (14. Juli 2014)

Wat für'n Theater wegen 'en paar Päckchen.....!!
Waaaaahnsinn.... 

D.


----------



## GaryParker (14. Juli 2014)

finde ich nicht......
das macht es doch aus, die sachen zu finden, zu kaufen und dann vom postboten gebracht zu bekommen. danach kommt das auspacken und die vorfreude darauf sollte doch jeder genießen und mit anderen teilen dürfen!


----------



## Stadtkind (14. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe da sind jetzt lauter Giant und Wheeler drinnen. Das wär dann, nach dem gewitzten Ritchey Plagiatsthread, der nächste große Coup.


----------



## colonia4711 (14. Juli 2014)

GaryParker schrieb:


> finde ich nicht......
> das macht es doch aus, die sachen zu finden, zu kaufen und dann vom postboten gebracht zu bekommen. danach kommt das auspacken und die vorfreude darauf sollte doch jeder genießen und mit anderen teilen dürfen!



Eben..... DAS auspacken.....!!
Geht doch um den Inhalt un nich um die Päckchen oder!?
Freu mich ja auch immer wie Bolle wenn der DHL Wagen vorm Laden hält....
Verstehe nur nich warum man Bilder von den Kartons einstellt un das wars dann.

Vielleicht versteh ich's aber auch einfach nicht....
Von daher alles gut und weiter machen!


----------



## GaryParker (14. Juli 2014)

colonia4711 schrieb:


> Verstehe nur nich warum man Bilder von den Kartons einstellt un das wars dann.



....um die spannung zu erhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EWRB2 (14. Juli 2014)

lötzinn isses dennoch


----------



## mauricer (14. Juli 2014)

Der Inhalt des grossen Pakets wird zu gegebener Zeit gelüftet. Der Rest ist Kleinkram (Reifen, Querzugträger. Kurbelschrauben etc.), also weniger aufregend.

LG

Moritz


----------



## euphras (15. Juli 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


> Der Inhalt des grossen Pakets wird zu gegebener Zeit gelüftet. Der Rest ist Kleinkram (Reifen, Querzugträger. Kurbelschrauben etc.), also weniger aufregend.
> LG
> 
> Moritz



Moritz,
Du bist ein echter "Durchlauferhitzer".  Meine Fresse, was hast Du für einen Materialdurchsatz.  Weitermachen!


----------



## Learoy (15. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die Bilder, auf denen nur Verpackung zu sehen ist im Übrigen auch komplett überflüssig. Obwohl sie ja sogar Topic sind - evtl. machen wir das alle mal, posten nur noch Bilder von Verpackungen, keiner mehr von Inhalten. Erhöht die "Spannung" garantiert total. *gähn*


----------



## whoa (15. Juli 2014)

Im Paket kam lediglich die Thomson Elite, im leider nicht mehr produzierten Maß 31.8mm. Zum Vergleich hab ich mal eine spindeldürre 26.8er Syncros daneben gepackt.


----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2014)

Hinten 31.8mm und vorn 1".


----------



## msony (17. Juli 2014)

Boar ist der lang


----------



## colonia4711 (17. Juli 2014)

Booooah is der ausgepackt.....!!
Ganze Spannung weg.... 

D


----------



## whoa (17. Juli 2014)

msony schrieb:


> Boar ist der lang


Dat muss so, damit die Proportionen stimmen.  ;D

Je nachdem wie man misst könnte man sagen fiese 160mm lang, oder aber entspannte 26° Steigung mit 140mm reach. Gegenüber einem 10° 130mm reach Vorbau den hier wahrscheinlich die meisten fahren würden ist der hier nur 1cm länger dafür aber satte 4cm höher.

Btw. wiegt das jute Stück "nur" 370g. xD

whoa,
Leichtbaufanatiker!


----------



## Linseneintopf (18. Juli 2014)

soo.. hier der eigentliche Grund weshalb ich das weinrote 8700er Trek nicht ganz zu Ende gebracht habe...obwohl es natürlich ein sehr schöner Rahmen ist... die Gelegenheit musste ich ergreifen.... und so kam heute nach dem ich stolze 74 Euro Zoll abgedrückt hatte folgendes zu Tage....



 

erste Probesteckung mit noch vorhanden Teile wie Matrix Kurbel  brachte ein erstes schöne Ergebnis... in meinen Augen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (18. Juli 2014)

Sehr schönes Trek, @Linseneintopf. Vielleicht wäre ja dies noch was für dich (nicht meine): http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...portgeraete/mtb-reifen-87580702?adId=87580702


----------



## Linseneintopf (18. Juli 2014)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Trek, @Linseneintopf. Vielleicht wäre ja dies noch was für dich (nicht meine): http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...portgeraete/mtb-reifen-87580702?adId=87580702



alter aber sowas von..... wie komme ich n da ran.... Österreich


----------



## KIV (19. Juli 2014)

Naja, die Versandkosten werden bei dem Preis schon noch zu verkraften sein... 
Eine Zwischenstation mit D-Connection braucht man dafür doch eher nicht.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Juli 2014)

Die Matrix Kurbeln sind baugleich mit Topline, oder?


----------



## msony (20. Juli 2014)

Matrix ist Cook Bros. meine ich.


----------



## Sylvester (20. Juli 2014)

...nö - der andere Koch: "CQP"

Baugleich hiermit:


----------



## Dean76 (20. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist auch gestern ein Paket mit sehr schönem Inhalt angekommen

Ich zeige mal gleich den Inhalt
Den Karton will doch eh keiner sehen





Ich freu mich

Gruß
Andre


----------



## noka78 (21. Juli 2014)

kleine Vorschau zumindest, morgen gibt's mehr





Glücklich über diesen seltenen und tollen Fund  Danke 
Grüße Norman


----------



## Freefall79 (22. Juli 2014)

Verdächtiges Grün. German's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (22. Juli 2014)

Linseneintopf schrieb:


> alter aber sowas von..... wie komme ich n da ran.... Österreich


 


KIV schrieb:


> Naja, die Versandkosten werden bei dem Preis schon noch zu verkraften sein...
> Eine Zwischenstation mit D-Connection braucht man dafür doch eher nicht.


 
Versand ca. 17,- Euro. Zwar doppelt soviel wie die Reifen, aber 25,- Gesamtpreis lässt sich verkraften. (außer die sind faltbar, dann wären es noch 10,- Euro)

Alternativ wohnt eine Kollegin im schönen Bad Fischau, werde mal fragen, ob sich da was arrangieren lässt.


----------



## noka78 (22. Juli 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Verdächtiges Grün. German's?



Soviel sei verraten, Baujahr 1987, 2-color paint-job Lime Green/Lemon Yellow.
Als Komplettrad 100% Original mit der Ausstattung: 
Suntour Alpha/5000, Dia Compe, Sakae, MKS, Sansin, Araya, Ritchey  

bis später…VG Norman


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2014)

ich hab keine Ahnung aber mich treibt es zu FAT Chance

sowat hier:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-198...314?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item51bf7a069a


----------



## noka78 (22. Juli 2014)

das wär's Kay ;-) das Farbkleid passt wie kein Zweites, aber meines Wissens wurde er nicht in den Staaten geschweißt sondern auf einer Insel im Nord-Pazifik. Da mein Herz nicht nur für Fat Chance schlägt und wer mein Faible kennt, weiß vielleicht jetzt schon in welche Richtung es geht - nein es ist kein Kuwahara ;-)

Der amerikanischen Fahrraddesigner Grant Petersen (Rivendell Bicycle Works) gründete genau in diesem Jahr 1987 den Vertrieb in den USA und wurde somit schnell zu einem globalen handelnden Unternehmen. Später mehr zu ihm und seiner Arbeit in einem folgenden Aufbauthread.
Vielleicht kommt jemand diese Arbeiten bekannt vor?


----------



## aspreti (22. Juli 2014)

Ein Brückenstein MB-2 ?


----------



## Dynatechrider (22. Juli 2014)

Die Bridgestone MB 2 sind gemufft, fällt also auch heraus. Bike Tech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (22. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß ... hat mit Norman telefoniert
Phil.


----------



## mauricer (22. Juli 2014)




----------



## noka78 (22. Juli 2014)

Das Foto ist sehr passend Moritz, alle auf dem Feld 2 stehen richtig, ein Bridgestone MB-2 
Muffen hat es genug Wolfgang ;-)


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2014)

na dann halt sowas

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/vi...1240706150-1987-bridgestone-mb2-img_1762s.jpg


----------



## noka78 (22. Juli 2014)

aspreti schrieb:


> Ein Brückenstein MB-2 ?



da es aus dem japanischen übersetzt werden muss heißt es nicht Brückenstein sondern doch Steinbrücke.
Eigentlich müsste die englische Bezeichnung stone bridge heißen.


----------



## aspreti (22. Juli 2014)

noka78 schrieb:


> da es aus dem japanischen übersetzt werden muss heißt es nicht Brückenstein sondern doch Steinbrücke.
> Eigentlich müsste die englische Bezeichnung stone bridge heißen.


Hat sich der Tag heute schon rentiert, wieder was gelernt. Seit 20 Jahren sag ich immer Brückenstein, werde es ab jetzt korrekt "benamsen", danke.
Viel Spass beim Aufbau, bin gespannt.

Alex


----------



## noka78 (22. Juli 2014)

gern Alex 




wtb_rider schrieb:


> na dann halt sowas
> 
> http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/vi...1240706150-1987-bridgestone-mb2-img_1762s.jpg



Gottseidank ist es nicht sowas, sondern 1:1 so eins


----------



## whoa (22. Juli 2014)

Bei der Hitze geht man nach der Arbeit in den Biergarten...
...oder zum Zollamt.





Ein Vorteil der Globalisierung ist man kann auch beim Supermarkt in Übersee bestellen. 





Dazu noch etwas aus der Bucht...





Irgendwie hab ich's momentan mit Vorbauten.





Gottseidank war's ein Sale und ich musst nicht den vollen Preis zahlen. xD


----------



## mubi (22. Juli 2014)

@whoa sag mir bitte nicht dass der ct 120 mm hat. bitte nicht.

edit: sehe grad dass er 130 mm hat - uffff


----------



## mubi (22. Juli 2014)

mauricer schrieb:


>



hahaha...geil!

oh man, was hab ich mir den scheizz damals reingezogen - schöne zeiten.

der michael schanze war mein held damals - was der alles wusste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (22. Juli 2014)

@mubi "Leider" doch. Ist auch schon so gut wie verbaut.


----------



## mubi (22. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## black-panther (23. Juli 2014)

Endlich fällt der Vorhang für den Neuzugang, den ich am Wochenende in Empfang nehmen durfte





Der erste Akt:





Nochmal vielen Dank an Adrian @user666 für's Abholen, Zwischenlagern und das gemeinsame Zerlegen beim Kellerbier 

And thanks to @james_jc for the complete set of Avid 1D-30! Incl. levers und 1 spare pair nos in the box! 

Cheers,
Chris


edit sagt: mir fällt grad auf, Stütze & Sattel sind gar nicht mit drauf...


----------



## synlos (23. Juli 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> edit sagt: mir fällt grad auf, Stütze & Sattel sind gar nicht mit drauf...


Egal, fahrt auch so.  
Schon das Du schon die Bremsen hast, nicht schlecht!

Tom


----------



## user666 (23. Juli 2014)

Und die Räder fehlen

Sind aber schon seit gestern unterwegs, Chris


----------



## black-panther (23. Juli 2014)

Hey Tom ,
ja, war auch froh, so schnell ein Set zu bekommen (war nur 1 Woche, nachdem Adrian das Rad abgeholt hatte), vor allem inkl. der Bremshebel. i-Tüpfelchen wären jetzt noch die Avid Bremsbelaghalter (wobei ich dann wiederum schauen müsste, ob es dafür dann noch Bremsbeläge gibt).


Adrian,
klasse, danke dir! 

Jetzt noch das passende Hinterrad... Aber daweil kann der LRS aus dem Element Platz nehmen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## noka78 (23. Juli 2014)

Ein geiles Blizzard, gratuliere Chris - aber was ist das für ein Baujahr - hätte jetzt 96 gesagt aber in rot ? Ist das Originallack?

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## black-panther (23. Juli 2014)

Hey Norman,
danke! Ist ein 1997er Signature Edition, siehe hier Seite 10: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/65650-2/Rocky Mountain Catalogue 1997.pdf

(ja, ist eigentlich zu jung für 'Classic', aber es ist ein Blizzard, ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Gedöns, also für mich def. noch klassisch)

Da seh' ich grad: hat jemand ein Paar WTB Kevlar Skinwalls übrig?


----------



## synlos (23. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (23. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub das warn ursprünglich meine. Hat die dir der oppaunke verkauft? Sogar der Bodenbelag schaut wie meiner aus. Ist es aber nicht, da bei mir kein Ahorn wächst 

Im Übrigen bin ich nicht der Meinung dass die schwarzen Rollercams ultraselten waren. So oft wie die mir schon über den Weg gerennt sind.


P.S.  Was isn nun mit den Suntour Teilen,* oppaunke*? Du hast mir noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## synlos (23. Juli 2014)

Mit dem oppa, haste Recht. Balkon-Auslegeware ist meine.  Es geht jenen Bremsen aber noch an den "Kragen".


----------



## whoa (23. Juli 2014)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein Kinderrad, ist beim genaueren hinschauen aber doch ziemlich groß bzw. lang.


----------



## euphras (24. Juli 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein Kinderrad, ist beim genaueren hinschauen aber doch ziemlich groß bzw. lang.



Ouch, die Rahmen fallen wirklich sehr lang aus. Nichts für meinen Rücken und meine Hände.


----------



## euphras (24. Juli 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Mit dem oppa, haste Recht. Balkon-Auslegeware ist meine.  Es geht jenen Bremsen aber noch an den "Kragen".



WasWasWas??? Suntour Verschandelung doch hoffentlich nicht?!


----------



## magas (24. Juli 2014)

Chris, endlich ist das Rocky da - sehr schön  Super auch, daß Du bei den Bremsen fündig geworden bist - Einen XO Sattel spende ich, bis Du die maple leaf Variante findest - wenn Du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. Juli 2014)

Martin, willkommen zurück, und danke!
Dann kann ich ja mal die Velocity Vorbauten raussuchen gehen


----------



## magas (24. Juli 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Martin, willkommen zurück, und danke!
> Dann kann ich ja mal die Velocity Vorbauten raussuchen gehen


 
Danke Chris, käme mir sehr gelegen, da mein Explosif mittlerweile auch bei mir eingetroffen ist


----------



## black-panther (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön, das schreit nach einem Treffen


----------



## IHateRain (25. Juli 2014)

Grüße nach Hamburch


----------



## Dean76 (25. Juli 2014)

Kein Paket sondern persönlich Abgeholt!




Gruß


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Juli 2014)

Dosenöffner oder wat?


----------



## Dean76 (25. Juli 2014)

Watt?


----------



## Quen (26. Juli 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Grüße nach Hamburch



Pass auf beim Auspacken


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juli 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> i-Tüpfelchen wären jetzt noch die Avid Bremsbelaghalter


Hatte gerade welche in der Hand, wie sollen sie denn aussehen?


----------



## synlos (26. Juli 2014)

euphras schrieb:


> WasWasWas??? Suntour Verschandelung doch hoffentlich nicht?!


Nein nein keine Panik, nur aufhübschen! Also richtig putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (26. Juli 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hatte gerade welche in der Hand, wie sollen sie denn aussehen?



Tewje,
hier sieht man sie in etwa, muss morgen mal ein besseres Foto machen...





Grüße
Chris


----------



## mauricer (30. Juli 2014)

Eben bekommen. Kann es sein, dass der Zuganschlag bei Salsa-Vorbauten manchmal näher an und manchmal weiter weg von der Rolle sitzt?





VG

Moritz


----------



## swonte (30. Juli 2014)

kann schon sein, zumal dein vorbau ein ziemlich altes modell ist


----------



## mauricer (30. Juli 2014)

Interessant. Woran machst du das fest?

VG

Moritz


----------



## swonte (30. Juli 2014)

die lenkerklemme ist vorne oben angelötet und das aluteil für die vorbauklemmschraube ist noch nicht gewölbt, sollte für mitte der 80iger bis ganz ganz frühe 90iger passen


----------



## mauricer (30. Juli 2014)

Danke Dir.


----------



## swonte (30. Juli 2014)

bei den frühen salsa vorbauten ist manchmal auch die rolle etwas kleiner, das könnte bei deinem auch der fall sein, eventuell steht das im zeitlichen zusammenhang mit der position des zuganschlags, ich werd das heute abend in meinem kabuff mal überprüfen


----------



## hendr1k (30. Juli 2014)

schon ausgepackt


----------



## Radsatz (30. Juli 2014)

Heute musste der Briefträger aber viele Rahmen schleppen
Stevens 7.1.2,
Es wird keinen öffendlichen Aufbau geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (30. Juli 2014)

@Radsatz, kannste deinen mal wiegen ? (ohne den gegenhalter), interessiert mich mal ..


----------



## Radsatz (30. Juli 2014)

1820 gr bei 17"
800 gr tange gabel bei 1 1/8 "


----------



## hendr1k (30. Juli 2014)

sehr guter Wert für ein günstiges Volumenmodell


----------



## Radsatz (30. Juli 2014)

sehr guter Wert für ein günstiges Volumenmodell [/QUOTE

Die 7.1,2 haben bei von Hacht in HH damals je nach Ausstattung zw,1400 u 1700 DM gekostet
Prognose ,dürfte in den nächsten Jahren schwer werden 7,8,9 ner Rahmen aufzutreiben
Wenn jetzt einer schreibt die kriegt man fürn 20ziger,dann nehm 25 Stück ab


----------



## felixdelrio (30. Juli 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Es wird keinen öffendlichen Aufbau geben
> Anhang anzeigen 309406



Schade ...


----------



## Quen (31. Juli 2014)

Vorbau und Gabel sind vom Lackierer zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (31. Juli 2014)

btw: im direkten vergleich mit der chance-gabel sieht die gleiss beeindruckend mächtig aus


----------



## Quen (31. Juli 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> btw: im direkten vergleich mit der chance-gabel sieht die gleiss beeindruckend mächtig aus


Ist sie auch... Mache mal ein Bild direkt nebeneinander, sobald das Fat fertiggestellt ist


----------



## KIV (31. Juli 2014)

Hab nur meinen kleinen Teil aus einem grossen Paket abbekommen, dass der Käptn Micha freundlicherweise mit seinem Kram übern Teich geschippert hat:





Btw @mauricer: check mal den Zuganschlag... Wahnsinns-Unterschied!


----------



## noka78 (31. Juli 2014)

Bei diesem Modell musste ich sündigen...mein erstes neues Rahmenset  Eins aus den 90ern - genaues Baujahr wird man wohl nicht bestimmen können.
Original rot gepulvert. RH 59cm, OR 57cm, Rahmengewicht 2100g Gabel 840g
Aufbau ist noch unklar, entweder Dura Ace oder Suntour Superbe Pro


----------



## whoa (31. Juli 2014)

Ich will ein Gruppenbild mit meinem wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## mauricer (31. Juli 2014)

Goooil Norman….sehr neidisch….! 

VG

Moritz


----------



## Ianus (1. August 2014)

Kleinteile.....


----------



## EWRB2 (2. August 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> Ich will ein Gruppenbild mit meinem wenn es fertig ist!



Machen wir ein Trio, wenn meins von Gerrit zurück ist


----------



## whoa (2. August 2014)

EWRB2 schrieb:


> Machen wir ein Trio, wenn meins von Gerrit zurück ist


Wird dann quasi ein Patriot Design Gruppenbild. ;D


----------



## Kampfmaschine (14. August 2014)

Gestern ist auch eins aus Übersee angekommen, genau richtig für das angesagte Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (15. August 2014)

Es hat über ein Jahr gedauert - gekauft hatte ich es im Sommer 2013 - bis ich es heute endlich beim Zoll abgeholt habe. Zwischenzeitlich war mir schon die Lust vergangen, nun bin ich wieder sehr heiss auf das Bike.










Aufbau ist relativ simpel mit Campa Record, Salsa-Vorbau und Hügi-Naben geplant. Kurbel wird eine Topline-Road. Einzige Sorge ist gerade ob die Schaftlänge der Gabel für den CK Steuersatz ausreicht.

Und ich würde gerne das genaue Baujahr erfahren....XL851 war glaub ich die Seriennummer. Weiss jemand was dazu? 1993 oder 1994?

LG

Moritz


----------



## mauricer (15. August 2014)

Ebenfalls heute in der Post gewesen (aber ohne Zoll) .... ich wollte mal was neues, klassisches im Stall haben.






Ein schöner Start ins Wochenende.

VG

Moritz


----------



## mubi (15. August 2014)

das grüne, boah hammer, glückwunsch


----------



## noka78 (15. August 2014)

Noch mal Glückwunsch Moritz, auf den grünen bin ich ehrlich gesagt echt gespannt in welche Richtung der Aufbau geht!
Disc is ja schon mal klar !

VG Norman


----------



## Thias (15. August 2014)

VREVEL! SCHEIBENBREMSAUFNAHMEN! 
*fuchtelt hecktisch mit seiner brennenden Fackel und sucht seine Mistgabel*


----------



## mauricer (15. August 2014)

Norman, der Aufbau wird hauptsächlich schwarz. Teile überleg ich schon im Moment, wird aber dauern, auch wegen der Kosten,

VG

Moritz


----------



## Ianus (19. August 2014)

Groß war das Paket nicht...





... aber dafür bunt der Inhalt.


----------



## whoa (19. August 2014)

Von Jäger Motorsport hab ich letztens auch erst Post gekriegt. Eine Frage hätt ich dazu: Die Linsenkopfschrauben unten, wofür nimmst du die? Ich finde Linsenkopfschrauben für viele Dinge ja deutlich schöner als normale Schraubenköpfe, nur sind die Linsenköpfe bei Jäger leider viel zu groß im Durchmesser. Das gleiche Problem hab ich mit den Aluminium Rosetten.


----------



## wtb_rider (19. August 2014)

viel schlimmer ist das bei den Linsenköpfen meist das Gewinde nicht bis zum Kopf geht....Sind oft Schrauben für eine Windschutzscheibe.
Hatte ich auch für meine Grfatons gekauft sieht super aus funzt aber nur wenn man nachschneidet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (19. August 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> Von Jäger Motorsport hab ich letztens auch erst Post gekriegt. Eine Frage hätt ich dazu: Die Linsenkopfschrauben unten, wofür nimmst du die? Ich finde Linsenkopfschrauben für viele Dinge ja deutlich schöner als normale Schraubenköpfe, nur sind die Linsenköpfe bei Jäger leider viel zu groß im Durchmesser. Das gleiche Problem hab ich mit den Aluminium Rosetten.



Die M6-Linsenköpfe passen perfekt zu den 900er XTR-Cantis





Die M5 nehme ich für die Flaschenhalterhaltergewinde.



wtb_rider schrieb:


> viel schlimmer ist das bei den Linsenköpfen meist das Gewinde nicht bis zum Kopf geht....Sind oft Schrauben für eine Windschutzscheibe.
> Hatte ich auch für meine Grfatons gekauft sieht super aus funzt aber nur wenn man nachschneidet.



Habe ich auch festgestellt. Und da ich keinen Bock habe, an den Schrauben rumzudremeln kommen an die Graftons die normalen M6-TCK Schrauben inkl. Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## whoa (19. August 2014)

Damit's nicht zu off topic wird, die hier enthielt ein Paket für mein Leichtbauprojekt.







Ianus schrieb:


> Die M6-Linsenköpfe passen perfekt zu den 900er XTR-Cantis


 
Benutzt du auch vorn Aluschrauben? Ich hab neulich neue Schrauben für meine XC-Pro Bremsen gebraucht und da halfen normale M6 mit Kopfhülsen. Allerdings hab ich nur hinten Alu genommen, vorn Titan.

Vorher...




Nachher...


----------



## Ianus (19. August 2014)

Ich habe seit jeher vorne auch Aluschrauben benutzt. Vielleicht liegt es an meiner Opa-mäßigen Fahrweise, aber ich hatte nie ein Problem damit.


----------



## Ianus (19. August 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> Benutzt du auch vorn Aluschrauben? Ich hab neulich neue Schrauben für meine XC-Pro Bremsen gebraucht und da halfen normale M6 mit Kopfhülsen. Allerdings hab ich nur hinten Alu genommen, vorn Titan.


 Bei Jäger könnt ich mich totkaufen. Als nächstes sind die Dämpferaufnahmen an dem RZ an der Reihe.


----------



## whoa (19. August 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Bei Jäger könnt ich mich totkaufen. Als nächstes sind die Dämpferaufnahmen an dem RZ an der Reihe.


Kann ich gut verstehen.  Ich möcht garnicht wissen wieviel du für den Inhalt des Päckchens da oben gezahlt hast. Bei solchen Kleinteilen geht's immer viel zu schnell und es ist 3stellig. Hab die Tage grad (Scheiß Leichtbauprojekt) für 200 Euro Tuningschrauben und Züge bestellt. -.-
Gottseidank acht ich bei meinen anderen Rädern nicht auf's letzte Gramm.


----------



## Ianus (19. August 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> Ich möcht garnicht wissen wieviel du für den Inhalt des Päckchens da oben gezahlt hast.


 Frag nicht... ich habe neulich das Moonrise mal durchgerechnet..... ein potentieller Scheidungsgrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (19. August 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Frag nicht... ich habe neulich das Moonrise mal durchgerechnet..... ein potentieller Scheidungsgrund.


Ich hab's mir ja schon immer gedacht... Leichtbau is gefährlich!


----------



## Ianus (19. August 2014)

Ich habe noch nie Leichtbau betrieben, ich bin nur nach Blingbling gegangen.


----------



## EWRB2 (20. August 2014)

Ich bestell meine immer bei torontocycles in canada - quali mindestens genauso gut bei einem ⅓ der kosten


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ianus (20. August 2014)

Solange das Ergebnis stimmt ist es doch egal, woher man seine Sachen bekommt. Hauptsache man hat Spaß und ist zufrieden....... ich bin es jedenfalls.


----------



## Quen (20. August 2014)

EWRB2 schrieb:


> Ich bestell meine immer bei torontocycles in canada - quali mindestens genauso gut bei einem ⅓ der kosten
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Eloxalqualität bei Toronto ist des Öfteren unter aller Sau. Jäger ist immer perfekt.

Aber Titanschrauben kann man bei Toronto sehr gut kaufen 

VG Sebastian


----------



## EWRB2 (20. August 2014)

Gut - das kann sein, ich weiss nicht wies frueher war,  ich hab die ganze zeit ausschliesslich tikram geordert - ausser bei der letzten, da waren auch ein schwung aluschrauben bei, die aber ausnahmslos perfekt waren


Liebe Grüße


----------



## whoa (20. August 2014)

Ich hab grad auch grad ein Schrauben-like Päckchen bekommen. Das sollte für ein oder gar zwei Jahre reichen.


----------



## kutte (29. August 2014)

@synlos


----------



## synlos (29. August 2014)

Geilomat, schon da! Die DHL-Vögel sind flott (keine 24h!), jedenfalls hier bei uns.


----------



## atzepenga (29. August 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Geilomat, schon da! Die DHL-Vögel sind flott (keine 24h!), jedenfalls hier bei uns.



hast Du von mir auch schon ein Carepaket bekommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (29. August 2014)

Jo Atze, allet da! Ganz vergessen...niedliche drumsticks.


----------



## atzepenga (29. August 2014)

synlos schrieb:


> Jo Atze, allet da! Ganz vergessen...niedliche drumsticks.



Ja Columbus möchte jetzt auch ins Musikgeschäft


----------



## felixdelrio (1. September 2014)

Danke Micha! Ick freu mir!


----------



## IHateRain (1. September 2014)

Top  Bin gespannt worauf sie montiert werden wird.

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## sven kona (1. September 2014)

Wenn der Postmann 2 mal klingelt


----------



## atzepenga (1. September 2014)

Klasse Sven ich freu mich auf das fertige HOT


----------



## sven kona (1. September 2014)

Jaja smile .  
Dauert aber leider noch .


----------



## IHateRain (2. September 2014)

Heute angekommen:





Eines wird noch schwarz eloxiert, dann kommen sie an die Yeti´s. Danke @kasimir2 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## kasimir2 (2. September 2014)

Gern geschehen 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (2. September 2014)

sven kona schrieb:


> Wenn der Postmann 2 mal klingelt



Du hast Atzes "altes" Hot?


----------



## pago79 (3. September 2014)

Paket war zwar sehr klein, der Inhalt dafür aber sehr nützlich...


 


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (3. September 2014)

pago79 schrieb:


> Paket war zwar sehr klein, der Inhalt dafür aber sehr nützlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 319202
> 
> 
> ...


Du warst also schneller als ich


----------



## Mosstowie (4. September 2014)

ein dickes Dankeschön an 
Rabenspass......kurz überpoliert,
neue Flaggen und Kurbelkappen...

et voilá


----------



## noka78 (4. September 2014)

Sauber Alex!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. September 2014)

Heute ist eine Kooka Bonnie Kurbel in schwarz matt eloxiert angekommen:







Danke Michael!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linseneintopf (5. September 2014)

heute endlich anglotzen können... unglaublicher Zustand des bikes... besser noch als erwartet... sieht aus wie NOS in allen Bereichen... nur 2-3 kleine chips, sonst nischt... selbst die XT Pedalen ohne Kratzer oder Ermattung, ebenso die Reifen völlig Rissfrei und auch die Kurbeln zeigen nur kleinste bis gar keine Schleifspuren.....mehr dazu im MT fred...


----------



## tofu1000 (5. September 2014)

Saug...er Zustand, saug...er Farbfasching!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (6. September 2014)

Eigentlich ist es zu wenig chick für hier und auch nicht richtig classic (kommt aber provisorisch an ein 94er GT Corrado, dann ist es fast classic). Und ein Paket war es auch nicht, sondern ich habe es selbst abgeholt. War an eine Mülltonne gelehnt und hat einen Zehner gekostet:




Das ist nach vielen Fehlkäufen doch mal was anderes.


----------



## Thias (6. September 2014)

Heute bin ich vom Urlaub nach Hause gekommen und an der Haustür erwartete mich dieses Stück moderne Kunst:



Man beachte die Detailverliebtheit und Präzision des Lackierers




Meine forensische Untersuchung mit etwas Nitroverdünnung ergab, dass es wohl ein Klein ist


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. September 2014)

Oh, die nächste "Gummikuh".
Du scheinst KLEIN Mantras anzuziehen.


----------



## Thias (6. September 2014)

Ich brauchte halt noch einen "unbeschnittenen" Hinterbau...


----------



## chriam (6. September 2014)

Nicht exklusiv aber ich freue mich gigantisch.
Dank an hohenstaufen und zwar FETT.



 



 

MfG
Chris


----------



## gtbiker (6. September 2014)

Thias schrieb:


> Heute bin ich vom Urlaub nach Hause gekommen und an der Haustür erwartete mich dieses Stück moderne Kunst


 Mein Beileid


----------



## aspreti (10. September 2014)

Das nächste Projekt ist gesichert. Wie sollte es auch anders sein wieder eine Steinbrücke.
Und ein Riesenlob und Dank an den Forumskollegen, der sich eine unglaublich Mühe mit Holen und Verpacken gemacht hat.






Alex


----------



## Deleted 318916 (10. September 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (10. September 2014)

aspreti schrieb:


> Das nächste Projekt ist gesichert. Wie sollte es auch anders sein wieder eine Steinbrücke.
> Und ein Riesenlob und Dank an den Forumskollegen, der sich eine unglaublich Mühe mit Holen und Verpacken gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Traumhaft! so was such ich auch noch.


----------



## Quen (11. September 2014)

... 37 Beiträge gelöscht - ganz großes Kino diese unsinnige Diskussion bzw. Anprangerei!

Vllt kommen ja nun mal wieder ein paar Bilder ...


----------



## Fisch123 (11. September 2014)

Vielen Dank an die Nörgler


----------



## stoppi_71 (12. September 2014)

Groß war es nicht (genau genommen zu klein ) aber ich freue mich trotzdem riesig. Wenn jemand eines in XL verkaufen möchte bzw. entdeckt würde ich mich über einen Nachricht sehr freuen.


----------



## Radsatz (12. September 2014)

Hier auch ein Paket in SH


----------



## Freefall79 (16. September 2014)

Die kleinen Freuden mal wieder:


----------



## BontragerTom (16. September 2014)

Großer als erwartet! Man hab ich mich gefreut...


----------



## Mathes66 (16. September 2014)

@freefall: sind die für ein 93er?


----------



## damianfromhell (16. September 2014)

Ist ein tolles Buch. Haben es im laden. Von den TA kurbeln die aufm ersten speci abgebildet sind hab ich sogar noch nen paar xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (17. September 2014)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> @freefall: sind die für ein 93er?


Jawohl.


----------



## synlos (17. September 2014)

*Okay...*






*Ist bekannt...*


----------



## Freefall79 (25. September 2014)

Lange herbeigesehnt (lange Syncros mit 26,4mm Durchmesser) und ein dickes Dankeschön an den Polierminister (aka @Captain_Secret ):


----------



## coast13 (25. September 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Die kleinen Freuden mal wieder:



Hi,

wo hast du dir jetzt die Decals machen lassen ? Gil ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Freefall79 (26. September 2014)

coast13 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo hast du dir jetzt die Decals machen lassen ? Gil ?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Hi Frank,
ganz genau, die kamen von Gil.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## coast13 (26. September 2014)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> ganz genau, die kamen von Gil.
> 
> Gruß,
> Thomas



Hi Thomas,

ok, dann werd ich den auch nochmal anschreiben....
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (29. September 2014)

.


----------



## mauricer (2. Oktober 2014)

Lange ist die Vorbestellung her....heute endlich angekommen und sehr wertig.


----------



## KIV (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss etwas ausholen:
Mit ungefähr 14 Jahren habe ich mein Erspartes, sowie Geburtstags- und Weihnachtsgeschenke zusammengeschmissen und mir ein Trekkingrad  zusammenbauen lassen.
Da das Rad mich vor allem schnell zur Schule und zum Sport bringen sollte, und wir doch recht weit außerhalb wohnten, war das auch eine sinnvolle Entscheidung...und mit diesem 29er war ich ja meiner Zeit doch recht weit voraus. 
Irgenwann war das Rad dann leider mal geklaut worden, das 735er XT-Schaltwerk fand offenbar auch jemand anderes schön. :\
Ich habe jahrelang immer wieder ebay hoch und runter durchsucht und irgendwann mal tatsächlich ein nahezu baugleiches Rad im tiefsten Bayern entdeckt und gekauft. Perfekter Zustand, mein Trauma war besiegt.

Vorgestern hab ich in alter Gewohnheit mal wieder nach 'Dancelli' gesucht und unter ein paar Rennrädern und Hipster-Singlespeedern ein weiteres DANCELLI Trekkingrad gefunden.
Das beste dabei: Das Rad stand nur 800m von meiner Job-Adresse entfernt.
Heute hab ich es abgeholt.
Es steht da wie ne Eins und mit kompletter DX, glänzenden Alesa-Felgen, schönem Brooks-Sattel und perfekten Lack habe ich die 60€ VK auch nicht weiter runtergehandelt. 
Die Kiste wurde offenbar kaum bewegt und in einer trockenen Garage aufbewahrt.
Lenker, Vorbau und Gepäckträger werden noch getauscht/demontiert, dann isses perfekt.

Ergänzung noch: Das Rad wurde von genau dem Fahrrad-Opa zusammengebaut wie mein damaliges Rad. An meinem Rad war damals (an Weihnachten) genau dieser weiße Vorbau montiert, den ich direkt habe tauschen lassen und der anschließend offenbar an diesem Rad wiederverwendet wurde und somit jetzt wieder bei mir gelandet ist. Sachen gibt's..!


----------



## KIV (4. Oktober 2014)

mein Rad sah übrigens ziemlich genau so aus, wie mein 'Bayern-Import' vor etwa einem Jahr:





Mal abgesehen vom cleaneren Look gefällt mir diese Lackierung doch etwas besser.
Der andere Rahmen hat aber noch schönere Details, zB einen Doppelbogen am Cantigegenhalter und Bremszug im Oberrohr - allerdings von oben rein und auch oben wieder raus. Da kommt erstmal ordentlich FluidFilm rein...


----------



## Ianus (5. Oktober 2014)

Zwischen den beiden Rädern liegen größenmäßig aber Welten. Welches paßt denn nun?


----------



## MacB (5. Oktober 2014)

heute auf dem Weg vom Zeitschriftenkiosk auch endlich die Nachbarn angetroffen... 
schwerwiegende Entscheidung: erst Paket aufmachen? erst den einen Artikel in der bravo lesen? ok - eben das Giftblättchen angepackt, danach gründlich die Hände waschen und zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen im Leben ... 

danke an unseren besten Metallikreatör für seine Arbeit und fürs Mitschicken meiner diversen Einkäufe 




 

 
ausser ein bißchen Zeit fehlt kaum noch was für den nächsten Aufbau_* *_


----------



## KIV (5. Oktober 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden Rädern liegen größenmäßig aber Welten. Welches paßt denn nun?


Gut beobachtet..!

Das große ist ein 60er, das kleine Rad ein 56er. Optimal wäre für mich wohl ein 58er Rahmen, daher kann ich beide fahren. Der 60er ist aber auch sehr bequem, die Neuerwerbung muß ich noch etwas anpassen. Ein langer ITM-Vorbau mit Gegenhalter liegt schon bereit, nen geraden Lenker hab ich auch und mit ein paar Onza-Hörnchen werde ich das Teil wohl auch längere Touren gut fahren können.


----------



## whoa (6. Oktober 2014)

55g


----------



## KIV (7. Oktober 2014)

Danke @Captain_Secret für die freundliche Vermittlung...






@chowi : an den AmericanClassic-Naben bist Du mit schuld - Deine hat mich auf den Geschmack gebracht... 

Falls es wen interessiert, die beiden im Karton sind neu, der Rest ist gebraucht. Ganz oben hat sich eine Bullseye ins Bild geschlichen.

PS: Der Vorbau hat 21,0 Schaftdurchmesser und ist für meinen RS Boomer Cruiser vorgesehen. Einen passenden Mofa-Lenker hab ich schon an der Angel...


----------



## Ianus (8. Oktober 2014)

Manchmal weiss man in einer Situation nicht, wozu etwas gut ist. Nachdem mir hier ein Klein Quantum Pro durch die Lappen gegangen ist bin ich eher im Vorbeilaufen auf ein anderes nettes Rahmeset gestossen. Wie das Colnago vor 2 Jahren hatte ich auch dieses Exemplar nie wirklich auf dem Suchradar. War vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Traumrad von mir, aber so richtig heiss war ich nie darauf. Schon allein wegen des astronomischen Preises für das Rahmenset. Was aber nun hier steht ist einfach nur geil. Freue mich auf den Aufbau, auch wenn es langsam mal genug sein sollte. Leider kann ich das hier nicht weiter austreten, da das Rahmenset als Rennrad und vom Baujahr her nicht forumskonform ist. Vielleicht erkennt es der eine oder andere trotzdem.





Ein perfekte Aktion aus dem Tour Forum. Innerhalb von 8 Tagen vom ersten Kontakt bis zur Lieferung. Ohne nervige Diskussionen, einfach wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (8. Oktober 2014)

Serotta, schick! 

Ist das ein Ottrott?


----------



## Ianus (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja.


----------



## whoa (8. Oktober 2014)

@Ianus
Oh je, den Transportschaden seh ich ja von hier aus. Die Sitzstreben sind ja krumm und schief! ;P


----------



## Ben Sarotti (8. Oktober 2014)

Sehr sehr schön, vor allem auch weil die passende Gabel dabei ist.
Nimm doch bitte mal die Folie ab.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden

Johannes


----------



## Ianus (8. Oktober 2014)

Ben Sarotti schrieb:


> Nimm doch bitte mal die Folie ab.



Voilà


----------



## mauricer (8. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Hobel, Jörg. Jetzt ist aber wirklich mal Schluss....


----------



## euphras (8. Oktober 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Voilà



Sehr schön, Jörg! Erinnert mich entfernt an das "Wallaby" von H. C. Smolik.


----------



## Radsatz (9. Oktober 2014)

kein grosses Paket aber Hallo


----------



## black-panther (9. Oktober 2014)

Ein Packerl




Super verpackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Hurra. 

Bestellt war ein Vorbau in mit 90 mm und 17°, im Paket war einer mit 130 mm und 0°.


----------



## IHateRain (10. Oktober 2014)

Das letzte Rad...



 

Naja, zumindest das letzte geplante... 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Radsatz (10. Oktober 2014)

Nach dem Versandaufkleber wohl aus Übersee


----------



## IHateRain (10. Oktober 2014)

Adlerauge


----------



## black-panther (10. Oktober 2014)

Ha Micha, deins ist schon da! 
Meins lässt immernoch auf sich warten


----------



## Radsatz (10. Oktober 2014)

Sieht so aus als wenn die Finanzbehörde schon rein geschaut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pwriter (11. Oktober 2014)

Vor ein paar Tagen die Mittagspause auf dem Zollamt verbracht.

Und zum Hauptgang gabs nach gefühlter Ewigkeit feinstes Titan.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (11. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## synlos (12. Oktober 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ein Packerl


Dito, nur *starr*! Schön wenn man aus dem Urlaub kommt und so etwas einen erwartet! Mein großer Dank geht an den ehemaligen Besitzer, vor allem für seine Geduld mit mir!


----------



## synlos (13. Oktober 2014)

Es hört nicht auf... 
*
ENDLICH!!! *












*Jippie!!!*


----------



## kutte (13. Oktober 2014)

@synlos kommt der ans Merlin?


----------



## black-panther (13. Oktober 2014)

Mh, mein Hund sabbert bei dem Anblick


----------



## synlos (13. Oktober 2014)

Ach kutte, da ist was anderes auch durchaus seltenes geplant bzw. "soda"! Abwarten!  Der Kollege ist für das Fat, wobei ich noch einen ganz besonderen Gegenhalter suche.


----------



## Dynatechrider (13. Oktober 2014)

@ synlos

Gratulation zu Deinem schönen Fang.

Danke das Du den nicht an Dein Merlin machst, den sieht nämlich mein abschließendes Projekt vor meinem geistigen Auge vor. Doch dafür muss ich erst einmal Platz schaffen und mir im klaren sein welches nicht "Dynatech" dafür gehen muss.

Lebbe iss hart, hat schon de Frankfodder Kult Stöffchetrinker und Kulttrainer gesacht

Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten


----------



## synlos (13. Oktober 2014)

Jawohl, Wolfgang! (war doch richtig?)

Hat auch gedauert, aber auf so etwas Schönes wartet man gerne!  Na Ihr rundum Mainhatten habt aber auch richtig schöne Sachen... 
Bin gespannt was da noch kommt. 

VG
Tom


----------



## Dean76 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ist der in 1" Zoll? und 130-135 mm lang?

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (13. Oktober 2014)

So ist es.


----------



## Dean76 (14. Oktober 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## kingmoe (16. Oktober 2014)

Manchmal freut man sich über kleinere und billige Dinge mehr, als über die letzten Titan-, King- Sonstwas-Teile *kopfnick*


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2014)

Endlich. Nach 6 Wochen ein Paket aus Canada.

Kona-Content?




Teilweise.




Dann kann's ja nun losgehen


----------



## kutte (22. Oktober 2014)

@black-panther: mit ner Ringlé als Schutz für die Ausfaller?  Das ist mal dekadent 

Btw: ich auf deinen Aufbau gespannt! Lässt Du den Rahmen nackig, wie in der Annonce oder kommt er dann mit Dekoren?


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2014)

@kutte, wahrscheinlich nackig bzw. für den angepeilten Aufbau wäre nur ein Syncros Decal drauf (siehe Basar).
Die Ringle war eher eingespannt, damit sie nicht im Paket herumkullert; die läuft noch, bleibt aber nicht drin.
Wenn ich wieder fit bin und nicht mehr auf dem Sofa herumlungern muss, werde ich mich erstmal ans Putzen und Inspizieren machen.


----------



## atzepenga (22. Oktober 2014)

Endgeil Chris stell mich mal an(ne  )!!!


----------



## atzepenga (22. Oktober 2014)

...falls Du doch eine P2 verbauen willst,bitte noch gegen die erste Version mit den schönen Ausfallern tauschen!


----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2014)

tolles Teil - gratuliere und wünsche viel Freude beim Aufbau; bin schon gespannt wie es live rüberkommt. 

Geiler Karton, den hätte ich gern - wollen wir tauschen  (kein Spaß )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2014)

Danke Euch!

Simon, die P2 ist ohnehin zu hoch (410mm EBH); geplant ist ja der Syncros-Aufbau.

Martin, klar, kannst du haben! Habe die Versandaufkleber über den Logos extra mit Messer ausgeschnitten, damit die Logos erhalten bleiben


----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2014)

super Chris, Danke Dir  wir ticken da wohl gleich, was die Versandetiketten angeht 

Falls Du für die P2 keine Verwendung hast, ich könnte eine, mit A-Head Schaft, brauchen


----------



## atzepenga (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte gerne die canadische Luft aus dem Paket?!


----------



## hendr1k (22. Oktober 2014)

Chris, ich hätte Verwendung für die 410mm P2
hätte auch ne 395mm zum Tausch


----------



## newsboy (22. Oktober 2014)

kutte schrieb:


> @black-panther: mit ner Ringlé als Schutz für die Ausfaller?  Das ist mal dekadent



ist doch normal... für mehr kann man die nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2014)

Sorry Simon, schon weggeatmet 
beim putzen fällt aber sicher etwas kanadischer Dreck und Staub ab 

Martin, für die P2 hatte ich schon vor Wochen mal ne Anfrage. Wenn das nichts wird kannst du sie gern haben.

Schöne Grüße
Chris

ps. Hendrik dann 3rd in line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2014)

Chris, kein Problem - melde Dich einfach, falls der Erstinteressent absagen sollte.

Simon, gibt ja "Berliner Luft in der Dose" zu kaufen - vlt. ist ja im www kanadische Luft im Angebot


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2014)

Und heute gleich noch was aus England. Nicht ganz so groß, aber nach Monaten der Suche nach dem Vorbau in der passenden Farbe endlich gefunden...


----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2014)

Super Chris, ich freu mich für Dich, daß Du endlich die fehlenden Teile fürs Kona gefunden hast 

Machst Du mittlerweile auch in Feuerwehrteile


----------



## black-panther (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich mich auch, hat ja lang genug gedauert. Jetzt können die ganzen 'Fehlkäufe' wieder weg 
Nee, das ist das Packerl, in dem die Bomber drin war


----------



## EWRB2 (23. Oktober 2014)

newsboy schrieb:


> ist doch normal... für mehr kann man die nicht gebrauchen.



hi,

kannst du mir eventuell sagen, was das für eine kurbel am bike rechts des kartons ist? habe eine, die genauso aussieht - nur hab ich sehr wenig infos über diese schöne kurbel 

lg

micha


----------



## Dean76 (23. Oktober 2014)

Das sollte doch ne Breezer sein oder?


----------



## Koe (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist das nicht eine von den kurbeln die der kadaverfleisch micha angeboten hatte?
Das war doch irgendwas russisches.


----------



## EWRB2 (23. Oktober 2014)

Danke Stefan, dann ist meine eine davon. Dachte nur unser Titan-Experte hat vielleicht ein paar Infos zu der Kurbel 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Koe (23. Oktober 2014)

Vlt hat ashok auch noch mehr auf infos. Ist nur eine vermutung von mir das es eine vom micha ist.


----------



## newsboy (23. Oktober 2014)

ich kann kein russisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (24. Oktober 2014)

newsboy schrieb:


> ich kann kein russisch...


Wer weiß wer weiß . 

Dann hatte Andre ja doch richtig gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (25. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Captain_Secret (25. Oktober 2014)

wenn die Ausbeute doch schon so erbärmlich ausfällt, kannste den Krempel wenigstens erstmal aufhübschen...ne...
ansonsten is das hier doch totaaler Spam...


----------



## hendr1k (25. Oktober 2014)

Oh, das war aber frech ^


----------



## Captain_Secret (25. Oktober 2014)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Oh, das war aber frech ^



danke mein bester... 
geb mir uch imma total Mühe...ne...


----------



## hendr1k (25. Oktober 2014)

Nicht classic, aber geil


----------



## Captain_Secret (25. Oktober 2014)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Nicht classic, aber geil



uffbasse...ne...


----------



## bademeisterpaul (30. Oktober 2014)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Nicht classic, aber geil



Falls Du Bedarf an nem Satz neuer Ersatzfelgen hierfür hast, die könnte ich günstig abgeben.


----------



## aspreti (30. Oktober 2014)

Yeahh, der Winter kann kommen











Teilesuche folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (30. Oktober 2014)

Geiles Ding.


----------



## hendr1k (30. Oktober 2014)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> Falls Du Bedarf an nem Satz neuer Ersatzfelgen hierfür hast, die könnte ich günstig abgeben.


Danke Herr bademeister, ist gespeichert


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (31. Oktober 2014)

Klein, aber fein. Und mein...


----------



## black-panther (31. Oktober 2014)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Klein, aber fein. Und mein...


DU warst das also


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (31. Oktober 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> DU warst das also



Sorry Chris, deine Syncrossuche hat mir schon etwas "Angst" gemacht  war mir sicher, dass du die Dinger auch auf dem Radar hattest...


----------



## black-panther (31. Oktober 2014)

klar, aber mein 1st Gen. Galaxy Tab war nicht schnell genug für die Gebotserhöhung 

edit sagt: macht nix, bei mir gab's heute auch ein paar Päckchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knox089 (5. November 2014)

Nicht wirklich gross, dafür recht spektakulär in meinen Augen. Campa Cantis als Neuware, frisch aus Italien engetroffen, leider kein Hinweis aufs Fertigungsdatum in der Packung, nur die Anleitung zeigt ein 1/92 aber das heisst denke ich nicht viel.


----------



## Radsatz (5. November 2014)

Dann kannst du die campas nur an einen Rahmen ohne Datum anbauen


----------



## Tucana (5. November 2014)

Nicht so groß, dafür ist der Inhalt ...


----------



## black-panther (5. November 2014)

Hey, das wird ja bald zum Trend


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. November 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> Nicht so groß, dafür ist der Inhalt ...



Was sind das für Bärentatzen?
Steinbach?

Edit:
Habe jetzt gesehen : Sind Grafton Speedtraps.
Kann man die auch ohne Cleats fahren?


----------



## Tucana (5. November 2014)

GRAFTON Speed Traps MTB


----------



## black-panther (5. November 2014)

Christoph


----------



## Tucana (5. November 2014)

Hi Christoph,

ja kann man. Ein set ist mit, eins ohne. 

Grüße


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. November 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Christoph



Sorry!
Das zweite Bild wurde eben bei mir nicht angezeigt und auf dem ersten Bild sind mir die Grafton Aufkleber nicht aufgefallen.



Tucana schrieb:


> Hi Christoph,
> 
> ja kann man. Ein set ist mit, eins ohne.
> 
> Grüße



Danke für die Info!
Das Pedal gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## euphras (5. November 2014)

Knox089 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich gross, dafür recht spektakulär in meinen Augen. Campa Cantis als Neuware, frisch aus Italien engetroffen, leider kein Hinweis aufs Fertigungsdatum in der Packung, nur die Anleitung zeigt ein 1/92 aber das heisst denke ich nicht viel.


Darf man erfahren, was Du gezahlt hast (gerne auch als PN, wenn Du es nicht veröffentlichen willst).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knox089 (5. November 2014)

Ist kein Geheimnis, 90 Euro mit Versand (innerhalb .it) und ein wenig Geduld dass ein Kollege sie mir dann mitbrachte.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. November 2014)

Heute vom Zoll abgeholt. Sollte eigentlich ein 1985er



ist aber laut Rahmennummer ein 1984er und somit eins der ersten


----------



## stoppi_71 (24. November 2014)

Zwar nur zwei kleinere Sachen, aber ich freue mich sehr darüber. Ein 93-er Specialized Sattel und kupferfarbene Kettenblätte von Mubi (vielen Dank ) für mein S-works M2-team...


----------



## mubi (24. November 2014)

sehr gerne doch 
viel spaß damit


----------



## opi13 (4. Dezember 2014)

vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## stefan0911 (5. Dezember 2014)

opi13 schrieb:


> vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk



hier gibst eine 15 seiten vorschau. schaut sehr interessant aus.


----------



## wtb_rider (5. Dezember 2014)

meins kommt auch bald....


----------



## synlos (5. Dezember 2014)

Reifenpara.de

@msony mit süssen OnZA!







@espress0 mit richtig leckeren Z-Max!




Und schon etwas länger her, @jesszet für geile Bisse!




Genau die richtigen Reifen für den anstehenden Sommer! 
Ich danke euch allen!


----------



## kutte (5. Dezember 2014)

@synlos Die Rip & Rail sind geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (5. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. Dezember 2014)

Heute angekommen: Speed-Tec Speedy 1



und Speed-Tec Speedy 2 :



Werden bald allerdings silbern poliert. Dann gibt es auch bessere Fotos.


----------



## gtbiker (8. Dezember 2014)

Schön, die letztgezeigte in silberpoliert hatte ich gerade eben erst in der Hand


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. Dezember 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schön, die letztgezeigte in silberpoliert hatte ich gerade eben erst in der Hand



Habe auch die passende HR-Nabe zur Speed-Tec Speedy 2. Endlich ist der Nabensatz komplett.


----------



## black-panther (11. Dezember 2014)

Christoph, in Wien wird gerade noch eine Speedy 1 in purple angeboten...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Dezember 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Christoph, in Wien wird gerade noch eine Speedy 1 in purple angeboten...



Und wirst du zuschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (12. Dezember 2014)

Nee, war nur zur Info, falls du noch eine in purple in Reserve haben willst


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Dezember 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> Nee, war nur zur Info, falls du noch eine in purple in Reserve haben willst



Ich denke Vorderradnaben habe ich erstmal genug.


----------



## IHateRain (13. Dezember 2014)

Bei dem Absender kann nur Gutes drin sein 





Drin war u.A.:





Mein eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk: Check! 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## gtbiker (16. Dezember 2014)

Auch eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2014)

Krass!


----------



## Ianus (23. Dezember 2014)

Tausend Dank Schnegg314 für die Originaldatei und die Erlaubnis.....





Das genialste Tourenbild ever. Nun auf 120x80


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Dezember 2014)

@gtbiker,  na dann ist das wohl die andere dazu ;-)


----------



## kutte (23. Dezember 2014)

@SYN-CROSSIS: eine schöne Nabe. Man sieht diese Fabrikate leider viel zu selten.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Dezember 2014)

Die sind leider auch sehr selten,  vor allem die für hinten :-(


----------



## synlos (28. Dezember 2014)

Auch kleine Dinge können das Herz erfreuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (30. Dezember 2014)

Ein kleines Paket aber mit einem Konuslager und 119 mm Welle


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Januar 2015)

Bisher hat es nur die erste Etappe auf dem Weg zu meinem Bau geschafft, aber der Rest ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit und dann lasse ich mich vom Zustand überraschen. Leider musste ich anhand des Bildes schon feststellen, dass der Lenker nicht mehr original ist, aber für das kleine Geld, das ich investieren musste, kann ich mich keinesfalls beschweren.





Gruß
Thomas


----------



## black-panther (9. Januar 2015)

Mit dem Oberrohr an Metall gelehnt 
Da bekäme ich schon die Krise


----------



## Dean76 (9. Januar 2015)

Könnte ich auch nicht!


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Januar 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mit dem Oberrohr an Metall gelehnt
> Da bekäme ich schon die Krise


Ich bin erst einmal dankbar, dass ich es unterstellen darf und werde es asap abholen.


----------



## fekko (9. Januar 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Mit dem Oberrohr an Metall gelehnt
> Da bekäme ich schon die Krise



Ich auch nicht 
Mehr Bilder bitte - was ist es denn für nen Marin?
Fekko


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Januar 2015)

Da ist eine 200GS drauf, oder.


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Januar 2015)

fekko schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht
> Mehr Bilder bitte - was ist es denn für nen Marin?
> Fekko



Ja, ja, ist ja schon gut. Ich "erlöse" es morgen früh. 
Es handelt sich um ein 1991er Eldridge Grade in 19". Ihr erinnert Euch vielleicht an das Prachtexemplar von @schnitzeljagt ; die Basis ist dieselbe und hoffentlich auch in einem ganz guten Zustand.



Stadtkind schrieb:


> Da ist eine 200GS drauf, oder.


Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich das nicht genau. Du meinst die STI? Serie ist meiner Erinnerung nach DX, aber offensichtlich ist keine DX STI dran.
Möglich, dass es eine 200 GS ist, kann aber auch eine 500 GS sein, oder eben eine LX. Die sahen einander alle recht ähnlich, oder?

Brauchst Du so etwas?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub es ist die verdammte 200GS, eine absolute Drecksschaltgruppe. Hatte ich auf meinem ersten MTB. Die hatte so Plastik Cantis und eine schwarze Kurbel. Die Schalthebel 300LX aufwärts warn kantiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (9. Januar 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist die verdammte 200GS, eine absolute Drecksschaltgruppe. Hatte ich auf meinem ersten MTB. Die hatte so Plastik Cantis und eine schwarze Kurbel. Die Schalthebel 300LX aufwärts warn kantiger.


Auf meinem Raleigh von 1990 war die LX STI drauf, die war da kantig. Korrekt. Der linke Schalthebel ging dann allerdings bald hops und ich meine, ich hätte ihn wieder durch LX ersetzt, der dann später aber auch so rundgelutscht war <- verblasste Erinnerungen; keine Gewähr.

Wird aber eh runter fliegen, daher habe ich dem bisher nicht so große Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.

EDIT: siehe links im Bild. Mit ein bißchen Mühe erkennt man "LX".




Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Januar 2015)

naja, also ich befürchte das Rad wird mit deinen anderen Marins nicht mithalten lkönnen. Weiß ja nicht was du damit vorhast. Mein meistgefahrenes Alltagsrad ist übrigens ein Marin Pine Mountain, super Teil.


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Januar 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> naja, also ich befürchte das Rad wird mit deinen anderen Marins nicht mithalten lkönnen. Weiß ja nicht was du damit vorhast. Mein meistgefahrenes Alltagsrad ist übrigens ein Marin Pine Mountain, super Teil.



Für den Jahrgang 1994 weiß ich es sicher, dass das Pine Mountain denselben Rohrsatz hatte wie das Eldridge Grade. Nur bekam das Pine Mountain ein paar mehr XT-Komponenten spendiert, während das Eldridge Grade durchweg LX 7-fach bestückt war.

Will sagen, dass ich die Basis für ganz gut halte; auch 1991 war das direkt unterhalb des Pine Mountain angesiedelte Modell.


----------



## Splatter666 (9. Januar 2015)

Also ich glaube ja eher, dass das ganze in Richtung Palisades Trail o.Ä. geht 
Da war der Rahmen schon extrem weniger wertig, als bei den Mittelklassebikes Eldridge Grade oder Pine Mountain...
Mit n bissl Glück vielleicht noch n Bear Valley (ohne SE)

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub es ist nur ein Muirwoods. Das hat nicht einmal die Marin Ausfallenden.


----------



## Freefall79 (9. Januar 2015)

Jungs, Ihr macht mich feddich!
Morgen werd' ich schlauer sein. Für EUR 20 würde ich mich selbst über ein Muirwoods nicht beschweren.
Aber wer versieht schon ein Muirwooda nachträglich mit Splatter-Lackierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (9. Januar 2015)

johooo...
is jo gudd jetz...ne...
könnt ihr ja alles per PN klären...
mal zurück zum Thema...
ein grosses Dankeschön an @Matze010 ... 
der hatte mich die Tage auf nen günstigen Sattel aufmerksam gemacht.
hier isser nun...
für 18€ inkl. Versand & Öko-Seatpost kann man net meckern...


----------



## hendr1k (9. Januar 2015)

Endlich haste mal ein schönes Teil


----------



## msony (9. Januar 2015)

sieht ziemlich Gay aus der Sattel,aber passt ja .


----------



## Ianus (9. Januar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> sieht ziemlich Gay aus der Sattel,aber passt ja .


----------



## Captain_Secret (9. Januar 2015)

msony schrieb:


> sieht ziemlich Gay aus der Sattel,aber passt ja .



also ich find den sehr chic... 
endlich mal einer ohne das gelb/rote Logo im vorderen Bereich...
solche hab ich ja in NOS am Yo Eddy sowie an der 93er Zwille...


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Januar 2015)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr macht mich feddich!
> Morgen werd' ich schlauer sein. Für EUR 20 würde ich mich selbst über ein Muirwoods nicht beschweren.
> Aber wer versieht schon ein Muirwooda nachträglich mit Splatter-Lackierung?



Jetzt konnte ich dein Foto zum ersten mal vergrößern, am Umwerfer sieht man dass es ganz sicher eine 200GS ist. Also das unterste Marin.
Aber für 20€... Und ist nicht gerade das der Reiz der ganzen Sache, manchmal ein bisschen was riskieren?


----------



## Freefall79 (10. Januar 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Jetzt konnte ich dein Foto zum ersten mal vergrößern, am Umwerfer sieht man dass es ganz sicher eine 200GS ist. Also das unterste Marin.
> Aber für 20€... Und ist nicht gerade das der Reiz der ganzen Sache, manchmal ein bisschen was riskieren?



Habt wohl Recht. Ich habe gerade das '91er Muirwoods gefunden. Gab's auch mit "Splatter" Lackierung, unterscheidet sich ein bißchen von der Lackierung Eldridge Grade und natürlich vom verwendeten Stahl. Beim nächsten Mal passe ich vielleicht ein bißchen besser auf.

Wird's wohl 'ne extrovertierte Stadt*lampe.


----------



## black-panther (10. Januar 2015)

Immernoch besser investiert als in zB 4 Schachteln Kippen


----------



## Ianus (15. Januar 2015)

Mein defintiv letztes Bikeprojekt für irgendwann mal. Ein Ebay-Schnapper sondergleichen. Ein schöner seltener Rennradrahmen aus 2002.





Für den Aufbau habe ich gerade weder Zeit noch Muße, ich darf mich gerade mit leckenden Praxisstühlen, ausfallenden Saugmaschinen und einem unzuverlässig laufenden Computernetzwerk rumärgern. Ein Traum.


----------



## Stadtkind (15. Januar 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> ich darf mich gerade mit leckenden Praxisstühlen, ausfallenden Saugmaschinen ... rumärgern. Ein Traum.




Du arbeitest in der japanischen Pornoindustrie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (15. Januar 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Du arbeitest in der japanischen Pornoindustrie?



Ja, den Eindruck könnte man haben, ich habs aber beim Durchlesen aber doch stehen lassen. Einer mußte ja drauf anspringen.


----------



## Stadtkind (15. Januar 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ja, den Eindruck könnte man haben, ich habs aber beim Durchlesen aber doch stehen lassen. Einer mußte ja drauf anspringen.



natürlich.


----------



## cleiende (15. Januar 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Mein defintiv letztes Bikeprojekt für irgendwann mal.



Der ist gut!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Januar 2015)

Speed-Tec Missile 2 ist heute angekommen :






Wird noch ein bisschen aufpoliert......


----------



## EWRB2 (16. Januar 2015)

Die ist aber eloxiert - poliern is da nüschd (ausser Du enteloxierst sie vorher, was ich aber bei dem guten Zustand nicht machen würde)


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Januar 2015)

EWRB2 schrieb:


> Die ist aber eloxiert - poliern is da nüschd (ausser Du enteloxierst sie vorher, was ich aber bei dem guten Zustand nicht machen würde)



Im BIKE Workshop steht hochglanzpoliert. Ich bin mit Autosol einmal rübergegangen. Hat sofort angeschlagen. die Kurbel glänzt wieder mehr. Wenn ich fertig bin, wird sie wieder wie neu aussehen.


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2015)

Eloxiert ist sie dennoch.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Januar 2015)

Im Speedtec Flyer steht bei Farbe immer: "violett, blau und hochglanzpoliert ". Könnte also schon sein. Der Spider sieht aber eloxiert aus.


----------



## EWRB2 (17. Januar 2015)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die arme klar glanzeloxiert sind - der spider wurde sicher einfach nur gestrahlt vorm eloxieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. Januar 2015)

EWRB2 schrieb:


> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die arme klar glanzeloxiert sind - der spider wurde sicher einfach nur gestrahlt vorm eloxieren



Die Speed-Tec Missile 2 ist genau wie der Nabensatz hochglanzpoliert. Habe beides hier zum Vergleichen. Wäre die Kurbel eloxiert, würde Autosol keine wirkung haben. Der Spider ist definitiv gestrahlt und eloxiert.

Ich denke so bekommt man keine Eloxierung aufpoliert:


----------



## EWRB2 (17. Januar 2015)

sorry, dann hab ich mich geirrt - war mir relativ sicher, da meine topline pbc poliert auch eloxiert ist und hat spiegelglanz wie der deine


----------



## synlos (17. Januar 2015)

Einkauf...beim oppa...


----------



## kutte (17. Januar 2015)

Sehr schick, Tom.  An welches Rad kommen die Kurbeln?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. Januar 2015)

Sind das Sweet Wings Kurbeln?


----------



## synlos (17. Januar 2015)

Die Wings werden erstmal aufgearbeitet und gehen dann wieder zurück, leider.  
Lauter "Kraterchen" in den Dingern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (18. Januar 2015)

aah, wie ich sehe bist du wieder gut nach Hause gekommen.
War glitschig?
Bin gespannt was bei den Wings möglich ist.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## synlos (18. Januar 2015)

oppaunke schrieb:


> War glitschig?


Nicht die Spur, knochentrocken die gesamte Strecke. 

Bei den Wings bin auch gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 318916 (24. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## BjoernS (26. Januar 2015)

Liebesgrüße aus dem Erzgebirge





1.000 Danke nochema


----------



## mubi (26. Januar 2015)

@BjoernS dann ist es bald soweit?


----------



## BjoernS (26. Januar 2015)

mubi schrieb:


> @BjoernS dann ist es bald soweit?


 
jap...kommt zum größten Teil aufs Zucker-rote


----------



## mubi (26. Januar 2015)




----------



## Stadtkind (31. Januar 2015)

Ok, ich hab hier ein sehr solides Stück österreichischer Mountainbikegeschichte erhalten.





Kein Merida, sondern ein Pegasus MD Pro:















War ein bisschen abenteuerlich, ich schickte dem Verkäufer Bargeld und das Paket kam mit einer Spedition an. Aber es ist alles supersmooth gelaufen! Sogar Ritchey Cantis wurden ungefragt dazugepackt (zum Glück, den meine hab ich vor kurzem verkauft).
So macht das ganze Spass.

Der Österreichbezug ist der dass Pegasus der hiesige Suntour IMporteur war. Also ist hier eine XC Pro MD an einem Rahmen aus Ritchey Geröhr und Ritchey Gabel dran. Leider ist das Hinterrad ausgetauscht durch Shimano 600 und einer anderen Felge, ich denke ich werde das korrigieren. Aber dafür sind die Pedale dran 

Kann man sicher ein nettes Bike drausmachen. Ich sehe es nicht als Teilespender an.


----------



## synlos (31. Januar 2015)

Nettes Geröhr sowie Ausstattung! ABER, hat die Gabel einen drauf bekommen?


----------



## Stadtkind (31. Januar 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Nettes Geröhr sowie Ausstattung! ABER, hat die Gabel einen drauf bekommen?



Oje, Mist. Ich glaub du könntest recht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (31. Januar 2015)

Mist aber auch...


----------



## Stadtkind (31. Januar 2015)

Wie erkennt man eigentlich 100% ob eine Gabel gestaucht ist?


----------



## Ianus (31. Januar 2015)

Spannungsrisse im Lack? Ist bei dunklen Lackierungen schwer zu berurteilen.


----------



## Stadtkind (31. Januar 2015)

Na ich befürchte da hilft kein Teuteln und Abwägen. Die Gabel ist ganz leicht gestaucht. 

Gerade eine silberne Spinner als Ersatz gefunden (leider mit Öse). Noch leiste ich dem Gedanken Widerstand das Rad ad acta zu legen.


----------



## Radsatz (31. Januar 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Wie erkennt man eigentlich 100% ob eine Gabel gestaucht ist?


Frag mal den Rahmenbauer


----------



## EWRB2 (31. Januar 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Frag mal den Rahmenbauer



ohne worte


----------



## Stadtkind (31. Januar 2015)

Der sitzt irgendwo in Asien. Aso weiß jetzt was du meinst...

Find ich jetzt nicht so abwegig die Gabel einem Rahmenbauer zu zeigen. Ich kenn leider keinen in Wien.

Naja egal. Ich mach dann einen eigenen Thread auf. Hab mir das Rad grad nochmal angesehen und irgendwie siehts jetzt nicht mehr so gestaucht aus. Vielleicht eine optische Täuschung, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Radsatz (31. Januar 2015)

EWRB2 schrieb:


> ohne worte



Ich meinte unseren Rahmenbauer hier im Forum,wie er das prüft


----------



## EWRB2 (31. Januar 2015)

sorry - missverstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (31. Januar 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> . Ich kenn leider keinen in Wien.



Frag doch mal die Selbstbruzzler-Truppe.

http://bikeboard.de/Board/showthrea...uzzler-Thread-Eine-Chronologie-des-Scheiterns

Sehr nette Jungs, selber in diversen Foren unterwegs (User Noize im Tour-Forum) und ich denke auch bei sowas sehr hilfsbereit.

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...-geschraubt-quot-Thread&p=4865888#post4865888


----------



## Rougenator (1. Februar 2015)

Hier auch etwas neues ;-)








Mehr hier: https://www.facebook.com/BikePrideOfEurope

Grusse, Dirk


----------



## kutte (1. Februar 2015)

Rougenator schrieb:


>


Ist der Rahmen auch ein MRC wie die Gabel?


----------



## Rougenator (1. Februar 2015)

Ja, alles ist McMahon / MRC ;-)
Rahme, Gabel, Bremschen und Innenlager.





Jetzt suche Ich noch ein Vorbau, 1 Zoll, 120mm. Ringle, McMahon, Answer Atac, Salsa...


----------



## black-panther (1. Februar 2015)

da würden die ja hervorragend passen 


 



Schöner Fang!


----------



## Rougenator (1. Februar 2015)

Gabel habe Ich schon. Sattelstutze und Vorbau noch nicht?
Ist deiner Vorbau 120mm oder 130mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (2. Februar 2015)

Hi,
deine Gabel ist aber Alu, oder?
Ti passt sicher besser zum Titanrahmen 

Vorbau müsste 140mm haben.
Stütze ist 26,8mm glaube ich.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. Februar 2015)

hab gerade 8 Pakete beim Paketshop abgeholt und in den 6 Stock geschleppt


----------



## black-panther (2. Februar 2015)

Sieht nach Arbeit aus


----------



## magas (2. Februar 2015)

spart das Fitness Studio


----------



## Thias (2. Februar 2015)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon ein wenig neidisch. Auf die Hefte. Nicht auf den 6ten Stock


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Februar 2015)

Noch steht es beim Zoll, aber der ist nur 6km entfernt


----------



## daniel1234 (12. Februar 2015)




----------



## opi13 (13. Februar 2015)

klein war´s Päckchen , gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem   und hab sie gleich noch mal über die Poliermaschine gezogen


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2015)

80% des Bikes sind da:



jetzt fehlt Paket 2 mit den Laufrädern


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Februar 2015)

Und Gestern kamen die Restliche 20%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabotage (26. Februar 2015)

Die Chance habe ich mir nicht entgehen lassen...



























Ich freu mich so!!!


----------



## stoppi_71 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich freue mich auch über diese doch mMn recht seltene Hose zur Komplettierung des Ned Overend Style's und den 1" syncros


----------



## jejamm (27. Februar 2015)

ca. 1 Jahr lang gesucht, heute angekommen...



aber um den langen Schaft wird es schade sein - daher biete ich sie erstmal im Basar zum Tausch an (nur zum Tausch).

Gruß,
Dietrich


----------



## chriam (5. März 2015)

Die kleinen Dinge des Lebens. Heute angekommen. Danke.




Die letzten Teile für's TREK.



Freu, freu, freu.
Noch die SS-5 und die ODI's dran, dann haben wir es.

MfG
Chris


----------



## IHateRain (10. März 2015)

15 Monate gesucht, letzte Woche in Frankreich gefunden, und heute eingetroffen 





Schönen [email protected]
Michael


----------



## Seven-Eleven (11. März 2015)

Schneller bekommen wie ich gedacht habe:


----------



## EWRB2 (11. März 2015)

der wikinger ist bei mir auch letzten monat eingetroffen


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2015)

Hm, ein Paket vom sympathischsten Fahrradladen Berlins...





Kann mich gar nicht mehr an Die Kappen-Bestellung erinnern?!





Aber da liegt ja noch etwas drunter!





Na, da wird sich das 8900 aber freuen


----------



## Stadtkind (10. April 2015)

Zwar nicht Nos, aber die Verpackung mit der Concorde ist auch cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (10. April 2015)

Ist das der von ebay?


----------



## Stadtkind (10. April 2015)

ja.


----------



## black-panther (10. April 2015)




----------



## synlos (14. April 2015)

Staubig aber waisch...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. April 2015)

Ein "must have" für den AMP Besitzer. AMP-Presswerkzeug:


----------



## Hagelsturm (16. April 2015)

schaut aus wie nen designer-kettennieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (16. April 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> schaut aus wie nen designer-kettennieter



Daumenzwinge wenn einer begehrte Teile nicht rausrückt,von denen er 20 Stück in der Schublade hat


----------



## ceo (17. April 2015)

kleiner karton - große freude


----------



## mauricer (20. April 2015)

Solche Pakete bekommt man nicht alle Tage, daher grosse Freude, besonders weil der Lenker das fehlende Teil am Elevator ist.


----------



## Hagelsturm (20. April 2015)

wo haste denn den lenker her ey..hab ich garnicht gesehen.grrr


----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2015)

War am Samstag in der Kiste. Schon länger so was gesucht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. April 2015)

Bis auf die Stütze hätte ich das da auch gleich wieder reingepackt.....


----------



## synlos (20. April 2015)

Auch in den letzen Tagen/Wochen ist einiges Schönes gekommen...


----------



## zurkoe (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo und guten Tag,
eben mal nachgeschaut: es ist ziemlich genau sechs Jahre her, dass ich etwas in diesem Thread gepostet habe. Beziehungsweise, dass ein grosses Paket angekommen ist. Das war natürlich noch im ersten Teil des "Hurra..."-Fadens.

Es wurde also wieder Zeit...

Eher zufällig hatte ich vorletzte Woche in der Bucht gestöbert, aber dieser Rahmen lief dann abends aus und tatsächlich habe ich den Zuschlag bekommen. (ebay-App während der Fahrt, am Steuer... )

Here we go:



















Eh voilá 






Der Zustand im grossen und ganzen ok. Ich denke aber, dass das Rad lange Zeit draussen gestanden hat, an einigen Stellen blüht der Lack und der Steuersatz sieht ziemlich trocken-verwittert aus. Dazu später mehr.

BTW: Die Bilder sind NICHT bei uns im Wohnzimmer entstanden! 

LG

Harald


----------



## zurkoe (4. Mai 2015)

In diesem Thread kam die Frage nach der Grösse der Steuerrohrs auf. 1 1/8" oder 1 1/4"?

Hier mal eine Nahaufnahme:





Was meint ihr???


----------



## KIV (4. Mai 2015)

Dem Profilfoto aus dem verlinkten Faden nach zu urteilen, tippe ich auf 1 1/8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaleighMagicLX (4. Mai 2015)

Leider geil, der Rahmen. Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau. Erfolgt er in Kürze?


----------



## Thias (4. Mai 2015)

Ist das der selbe Rahmen, oder der gleiche?


----------



## Hagelsturm (4. Mai 2015)

miss doch am besten mal den gabelschaft 

mein tipist aber..1 1/4".


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. Mai 2015)

Schwer zu schätzen.
Optisch würde aber auf 1 1/8" schätzen.


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Mai 2015)

denke auch 1 1/4


----------



## Hagelsturm (4. Mai 2015)

die rahmen mit diesen ausfallern hatten glaube 1 1/4".zumal ich glaube das das M800 mit 1 1/8" ne p-bone dran hätte und keine peperoni


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Mai 2015)

meiner hat auch Peperoni mit 1 1/4


----------



## KIV (4. Mai 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> miss doch am besten mal den gabelschaft
> 
> mein tipist aber..1 1/4".


Jau, messen könnte helfen.


----------



## Bener (4. Mai 2015)

Ca. 13,47, würde ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Schätzen ist das doch recht schwer. Ich stelle mir das Steuerrohr bei 1 1/4" irgendwie dicker vor. Habe ja Rahmen mit beiden Maßen hier. Nur das Alpi hat ein so kurzes Steuerrohr, das könnte optisch anders wirken als wäre es länger. Bin mit meiner Schätzung verunsichert.


----------



## zurkoe (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier die Auflösung: es sollte ein kleiner Scherz sein, ich weiss die Grösse natürlich!

Es handelt sich um einen 1 1/4" Steuersatz und eine 1 1/8" Gabel!!! 
Letztere hat der Vorbesitzer mal mittels Hülse angepasst! Nunja, es erleichtert für mich zumindest die Findung eines passenden Vorbaus. Falls der Steuersatz allerdings gar nicht mehr zu retten ist wird's auch blöd. 





Erstmal steht eine umfassende Säuberung an. Ich hoffe auch, dass das Innenlager nicht allzu fest sitzt!

LG
Harald


----------



## KIV (5. Mai 2015)

Was habe ich gewonnen..??? 

Die Lösung mit der Hülse um den Gabelschaft finde ich krass, hab sowas noch nie gesehen oder davon gehört.
Ist die fest und nicht demontierbar? (Sieht auf dem Bild aus, als wäre das verschweißt.)
Ich kenne nur Reduziersteuersätze oder entsprechende Hülsen, aber auch nur für 1" in 1 1/8"...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Mai 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Reduziersteuersätze oder entsprechende Hülsen, aber auch nur für 1" in 1 1/8"...


Es gibt auch Hülsen zum Reduzieren von 1 1/4" auf 1 1/8". Aber Reduzierungen am Schaftrohr kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (5. Mai 2015)

Hatte heute Post 

















Mein erster Kanadier 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Thias (8. Mai 2015)

Nachschub für den Junkie...





Na? Wer errät, was das ist? Tipp: ca. '95 und ich weiss nicht, ob ich das besser bei den Youngtimern einstellen sollte 

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr happy.

(Das Bild hier könnte ich glatt in die Zahn der Zeit Gallerie posten...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (8. Mai 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Auch in den letzen Tagen/Wochen ist einiges Schönes gekommen...



und gerissen oder noch fit?


----------



## gtbiker (8. Mai 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Na? Wer errät, was das ist?


Ein Fahrrad


----------



## Thias (8. Mai 2015)

Tewje, du alter Scherzkeks. 
Schau' du lieber mal, dass wir ne Tour an Start kriegen.


----------



## Radsatz (8. Mai 2015)

Die XTR Kurbel kannst du nach Austria verkaufen dann hast du deinen Kauf wieder raus


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (8. Mai 2015)

Neu Pulvern.


----------



## goofyfooter (8. Mai 2015)

sabotage schrieb:


> Die Chance habe ich mir nicht entgehen lassen...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich freu mich so!!!



Ich drueck dir die Daumen, dass sich unter einem der Rostpickel kein Loch verbirgt und die Korrosion nur oberflaechlich ist. Es sollte jeder Einzelne aufgekratzt und behandelt werden - inkl. der Madengaenge - Man kann auch erst einen Umwandler einwirken lassen und dann mit Schliff und Rostradierer arbeiten. Ich wuerde auch das innenlager ausbauen um das Tretlagergehaeuse & Gewinde in Augenschein zu nehmen. Am Ende sollte der Rahmen ordentlich mit FluidFilm geflutet werden, was vom offenen Tretlagergehaeuse bei der Gelegenheit natuerlich fuer den unteren Hohlraum gut geht. (Leinoel wird auch gern verwendet, aber FF ist schon wirlich irre gut)

Die korrodierte Anodisierung z.B. an der Kurbel kann man abschleiffen und dann neu polieren. Dann ist zwar die Schicht weg, aber es sieht besser aus dieser weisse Belag.


----------



## synlos (8. Mai 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> und gerissen oder noch fit?


*N*ew *O*ld *S*hit mit Lagerspuren , Kay und nicht verblasst!


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Mai 2015)

sehr gut


----------



## chriam (8. Mai 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Nachschub für den Junkie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das *Ibis Fully*. Glückwunsch.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Thias (8. Mai 2015)

Ein geiles Gerät, meiner Meinung nach.
Mit FAVVF-Dämpfer 



Fox Alps vier völlig fertig.
Aber der Rest der Ausstattung ist richtig gut, finde ich. Ne Judy DH fehlte bisher in meiner Sammlung. Viel M900 und als Schmankerl ne White-VR-Nabe.

Und es ist mir definitiv nicht zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (9. Mai 2015)

Da bin ich ja bissl neidisch.


----------



## ceo (9. Mai 2015)

das thema szazbo gab's hier kürzlich. fand ich auch schon immer cool  wünsche viel spaß damit


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Mai 2015)

Schicker Hobel,  Glückwunsch !
Der sieht, wenn er mal fertig ist, bestimmt top aus.
Hab da gestern wieder mal durch Zufall auch was aufgetan. Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.
Wenn es ankommt mach ich mal ein Bild von der Blechdose.
Sabine


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Mai 2015)

Bald ist meine Custom-Schaltwerksammlung komplett. Heute kam ein Joe´s aus Holland an:


----------



## Milfseeker (9. Mai 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Mit FAVVF-Dämpfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit,

schickes Teil! 

Dämpfer zeigt keine Laufspuren (dürfte wohl gerade komplett ausgezogen sein)

Öberfläche reinigen
Aufpumpen - Druck wird gehalten?
Zerlegen
Reinigen
Dichtgummis (O-Ringe) austauschen
... und das Ding wird wieder funzen!

Viel Spaß mit dem Ibis!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thias (9. Mai 2015)

Bin gerade dabei. Die äussere Lauffläche sieht sehr gut aus. Aber diese Dämpfer haben innen auch eine. Und die Dichtungen sind schwer zu beschaffen, so habe ich das noch vom letzten solchen Dämpfer in Erinnerung...


----------



## Tucana (9. Mai 2015)

Schon auf dem Weg zu mir ... bald da! 












Schaut gut aus, bin optimistisch


----------



## opi13 (9. Mai 2015)

das hat doch hier im Unterforum aber auch nichts verloren


----------



## Thias (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe den Aufbaufaden mit dem Ibis jetzt zu den Youngtimern getan. Dort passt es einfach besser rein, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. Mai 2015)

Danke Benjamin!


----------



## mauricer (12. Mai 2015)

Das passt dir aber nicht....


----------



## synlos (12. Mai 2015)

Mir ist vor rund 2 Monaten auch was nettes zugeflogen...
Der Winter ist gerettet!


----------



## kingmoe (12. Mai 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Das passt dir aber nicht....



Aber irgendwann meiner Tochter


----------



## black-panther (12. Mai 2015)

Konas scheinen sich bei Töchtern großer Beliebtheit zu erfreuen


----------



## noka78 (13. Mai 2015)

Randonnée ist Programm…mit viel Neon, langes 19er Steuerrohr (Dropbar-prädestiniert ), U-Brake, Gepäckträger-Ösen (hinten 'versteckt'), Columbus-Geröhr und das Ganze mit viel Cinelli gewürzt  >> Superb   Grazie Sascha 












Bis demnächst, VG Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (13. Mai 2015)

@noka78 
veeeeeery interesting - Nice! Welche Rahmengroesse ist das? Ist doch 26", oder?

Bei Cinelli muss ich immer an die Haring-Bikes denken:


----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2015)

... und die FIR - Felgen  waren in den 80ern erste Vorboten der Fat Tire Bikes


----------



## noka78 (13. Mai 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> @noka78
> veeeeeery interesting - Nice! Welche Rahmengroesse ist das? Ist doch 26", oder?
> 
> Bei Cinelli muss ich immer an die Haring-Bikes denken:



Sehr geil 

Ja ist ein 26er mit den Maßen 51 SR und knappe 57 OR...zusammen mit dem langen Steuerrohr sollte eine angenehme Reiseposition möglich sein.


----------



## noka78 (13. Mai 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und die FIR - Felgen  waren in den 80ern erste Vorboten der Fat Tire Bikes



Die FIRs sind echt schön, aber für Langstrecke wahrscheinlich eher ungeeignet...aber da sie Original sind mussten die einfach mit! Mal schauen...man kann ja 2 Laufradsätze je nach Einsatz dafür zur Seite legen


----------



## IHateRain (18. Mai 2015)

Wie lange hab´ ich gesucht? Ein Jahr?


----------



## neverisforever (26. Mai 2015)

Ist zwar schon Freitag angekommen, aber man kommt ja zu nix, nä


 
Es ist der kleinere Bruder von Thias Szazbo... Braucht sich aber mein ich (bis auf die schrecklich angemalten KB, den Sattel, bissl rostige Kurbelschrauben und die Reifen) nich hinter dem Roten verstecken: Also nur einmal alles auseinander, putzen und wieder zusammen
Es gibt viel zu tun... gehen wir Radfahren
Grüße
-Björn


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Mai 2015)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon Freitag angekommen, aber man kommt ja zu nix, nä
> Anhang anzeigen 389965
> Es ist der kleinere Bruder von Thias Szazbo... Braucht sich aber mein ich (bis auf die schrecklich angemalten KB, den Sattel, bissl rostige Kurbelschrauben und die Reifen) nich hinter dem Roten verstecken: Also nur einmal alles auseinander, putzen und wieder zusammen
> Es gibt viel zu tun... gehen wir Radfahren
> ...


Darf ich fragen, wie dieses Ibis Modell heißt?


----------



## neverisforever (26. Mai 2015)

Ist auch ein Ibis Szazbo, nur in Blau und Größe S


----------



## Thias (26. Mai 2015)

Klasse!


----------



## Stadtkind (26. Mai 2015)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon Freitag angekommen, aber man kommt ja zu nix, nä
> Anhang anzeigen 389965
> Es ist der kleinere Bruder von Thias Szazbo... Braucht sich aber mein ich (bis auf die schrecklich angemalten KB, den Sattel, bissl rostige Kurbelschrauben und die Reifen) nich hinter dem Roten verstecken: Also nur einmal alles auseinander, putzen und wieder zusammen
> Es gibt viel zu tun... gehen wir Radfahren
> ...



Hier stand Unsinn (dachte es ist aus Stahl). Aber geil das Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (26. Mai 2015)

Meins ist wie die meisten komplett Alu. Gab auch welche in Titan... aber die sind noch rarer gesät und wohl unbezahlbar
Ich mein, dass es die Vögel nicht in Stahl gab... wäre sicher auch interessant gewesen.


----------



## Thias (26. Mai 2015)

Genau so habe ich das auch gelesen. Und als noch extremere Evolutionsstufe gabs das TI-Bow


----------



## Huelse (26. Mai 2015)

Es gab auch ein paar wenige Szazbo in Stahl, siehe den Test seinerzeit in BIKE. Waren aber wohl eher Prototypen. Nichtsdestotrotz, vor nicht all zu langer Zeit war auch mal einer davon bei ebay.com zu haben. Und im 95er Katalog vom damaligen Importeur (Gina Racing) ist auch die Stahlvariante abgebildet, leider sind die Seiten mit den Ibis Rahmen hier nicht mit gescannt:
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Gina_Racing/Gina_Racing.pdf


----------



## synlos (29. Mai 2015)

Apropos unverhofft...jetzt steht dem Aufbau nix mehr im Weg.












Das *DANKESCHÖN* kann gar nicht groß genug sein! Vielen Dank an den edleren Ritter!


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. Juni 2015)

ist ja eher was 


 für den Fertigmacher-Faden...


----------



## KIV (1. Juni 2015)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> ist ja eher was Anhang anzeigen 391771 für den Fertigmacher-Faden...


Aber echt..!


----------



## nitrofoska (12. Juni 2015)

Hurra 

Angefixt von den neuen Ritchey Stahl Rahmen für die 29er, musste nun auch ein "Classic" Bike für zwischendurch her ;-)

Nicht so überragend wie viel Räder die hier gezeit werden. Aber mir gefällt es schon recht gut....

Vor lauter Aufregung habe ich kein Foto vom Karton gemacht....

Aber von dem Inhalt 

Was da raus kam..

Ein Stück altes Metall ;-)







Alter Stahl aus dem Jahre 1993






Mal zusammen Stecken das Teil ....

Etwas wenig Luft in den Rädern.. Also diese auch mal aufgepumpt .. Mhhh .. scheinen die Luft zu halten .. Schon mal nicht schlecht 

Sports Series von 93 ...

Ein mal durch alle Gänge schalten .... Hey funktioniert echt noch super.. Braucht aber etwas Pflege die alte Technik ...






und Hinten ;-)






kleine Runde im Hof gedreht .. hey fährt sich echt super leicht.. Ich denke ich kann noch eine kleine Runde riskieren .. Auch wenn es leicht tröpfelt heute ....






Bremse geht --> Check ;-)






Schaltung geht --> Check ;-)

Also rauf auf den Bock und eine Testrunde durch den Wald und übers Feld 






YEAH !!!! Macht Spass das Teil  .. Für wenig Geld viel Spass 











So , jetzt habt Ihr es geschafft  Jetzt stehe ich auch auf Classic MTB's 

Ach ja hab das Teil dann mal aus Spass an meine Waage gehängt 11,8 KG komplett ....

Und noch ein bisschen Historisches dazu : 






Gruß ;-)

Nitrofoska


----------



## Radsatz (12. Juni 2015)

Ja die alten Scotts verrichten unauffällig ihren Dienst für kleines Geld


----------



## SCM (23. Juni 2015)

Was man mittlerweile nicht alles tun (bzw. dazu kaufen) muss, um einen schwarzen CT-Lenker zu bekommen...

NOS-Post aus Italien:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (23. Juni 2015)

Hübscher Beifang...


----------



## Hellspawn (23. Juni 2015)

Mit Box!


----------



## Koe (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin rückfällig  geworden und die Tage ist das Paket eingetroffen:













Aufbau-Thread folgt.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## black-panther (24. Juni 2015)

Die Answers hat der Laden doch für 35 das Stück oder so abverkauft, da war ich auch am Überlegen.
Aber wer weiß, wann ich mal einen gebraucht hätte...


----------



## KIV (24. Juni 2015)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Trek-Maniac (24. Juni 2015)

Die gibts auch ohne Träger, wenn dir das lieber ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (24. Juni 2015)

Steht kein Preis der Brille dabei!


----------



## KIV (24. Juni 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Steht kein Preis der Brille dabei!


Ach komm Sabine, die Brille interessiert Dich an dem Typen doch nun wirklich nicht... Gib's zu! 


Edith findet den Typ sowas von heiß, die meint ich könnte glatt das Ufer wechseln wollen...


----------



## storck-riesen (25. Juni 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Ach komm Sabine, die Brille interessiert Dich an dem Typen doch nun wirklich nicht... Gib's zu!
> 
> 
> Edith findet den Typ sowas von heiß, die meint ich könnte glatt das Ufer wechseln wollen...


 
Sorry @KIV, das war ohne Hintergedanken und reiner Zufall.  Da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet.

Besser so?


----------



## natiturner (25. Juni 2015)

Heute per UPS angekommen. Drin was drauf steht?  Nur der Karton ist aus China. Die Reise von Peking wäre kürzer gewesen....






Selten gut verpackt.




Lesestoff wird immer gerne genommen.


----------



## newsboy (25. Juni 2015)

n006
schön, kann ich meine seite anpassen.


----------



## IHateRain (10. Juli 2015)

...liegt nun auch schon wieder über drei Wochen zurück... Bin gespannt wann ich drangehe. Es war aber auch heiss 





Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## mauricer (10. Juli 2015)

An was gehört die Micha?


----------



## IHateRain (10. Juli 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> An was gehört die Micha?



An das hier, Moritz:



 

Innverlegte Züge, Umlenkrolle für die hintere Bremse - schöne Details  Wenigstens aufbauen mag ich es mal...

Schönes Wochenende
Michael


----------



## mauricer (10. Juli 2015)

Den Rahmen hast du auch schon? Interessantes Rad finde ich.


----------



## IHateRain (10. Juli 2015)

Da stimme ich Dir zu. Ja, alles komplett hier; wollte ja schon längst fertig sein... Und schon habe ich wieder "9 Monate" im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (11. Juli 2015)

Ist schon etwas länger her, aber dieser Edelstahl Rahmen brachte bei mir ein "Hurra" hervor. Ein Cyclocross oder Tourenrahmen mit Cantiaufnahme. An einem FLachlenker führt leider nichts vorbei da er mir sonst zu klein wäre. Vorbau wird noch ausgetauscht. Schaltgruppe nehm ich möglicherweise Sachs Quarz weil sich der Umwerfer an den ANlötsockel montieren lässt, oder halt eine Rennradgruppe. Laufräder hab ich auch bald welche.


----------



## black-panther (13. Juli 2015)

Auch schonwieder 2 Monate her, dass mein letztes großes Paket ankam. Heute wurde endlich mal ausgepackt...





Hoffentlich trägt mich das Geflecht.




Sattel wurde gleich mal getauscht - passend zum Bj.: 1993




Wie, Disc?! Nein, nur gut sehr gut verpackt 




Der Vorbau... kein Kommentar. Der Rest der Schaltzentrale dafür Federleicht.




Und die Gabel muss sich auch nicht verstecken.




More to come...

Gute N8
Chris


----------



## Milfseeker (15. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit,

es kam kein großes Paket, dafür ein kleines mit interessantem Inhalt an.

Ich habe einen Ringle Sattelbolzen aus diesem Angebot an Sergio @Sertscho weitergegeben und er hatte sich heute klein aber äußerst fein revanchiert:








Sergio, Vielen Dank!

Das Forum funktioniert!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## synlos (23. Juli 2015)

Deutsch, Gut!


----------



## msony (23. Juli 2015)

Deutsch gut???
Und warum steht da Brake und nicht Bremse?!?!?!


----------



## gtbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Und warum ist das gar keine deutsche Bremse....


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2015)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und warum ist das gar keine deutsche Bremse....



..und wer hat´s erfunden? 

Ach @synlos, Glückwunsch zur schönen Schweizer Bremse.


----------



## mauricer (23. Juli 2015)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ins Gebirge


----------



## synlos (24. Juli 2015)

Selbstverständlich ist das eine Eidgenossen-Bremse, deswegen auch der -> 
Und "Deutsch, Gut!" kennt man doch von Loriot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Secret (27. Juli 2015)

kam doch die Wochen widda wat pornöööses auffe Schattenbasis...ne...
der Brave unn der Curtlo-Rahmen sin für de Landsbee-Daniel...
die Triathlon-Zwille bau ich mir auf...


----------



## black-panther (28. Juli 2015)

pass auf, dass du das nicht in die Decke einwickelst, sonst gehört's dir gleich nicht mehr


----------



## neverisforever (28. Juli 2015)

Alter Falter! Das Brave ist echt verdammt...
Aber n ganz schöner Kawenzmann, oder? RH?
Des (auch näckische) Curtlo müsste doch einiges kleiner sein...
Grüße


----------



## Trek-Maniac (28. Juli 2015)

Das Brave ist wohl für ganz große Muttis (ist doch ein Damenrahmen, oder?)
Der Curtlo-Rahmen sieht verdammt lecker aus!


----------



## Captain_Secret (28. Juli 2015)

Trek-Maniac schrieb:


> Das Brave ist wohl für ganz große Muttis (ist doch ein Damenrahmen, oder?)



wär eigentlich wat für de Andreas...ne...


----------



## Trek-Maniac (28. Juli 2015)

Wer auch immer das ist, er wird sich sicher freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (30. Juli 2015)




----------



## Mathes66 (30. Juli 2015)

Da würde ich gerne mehr von sehen.


----------



## synlos (31. Juli 2015)

Klein aber fein, inkl. der netten Aufmachung! 






Merci @Sylvester !

Edith: Die Flaggen kommen von anderer Stelle...wie geil ist das denn bitte?! 
Morgen zum oppa, jetzt schon ein geiles WE.


----------



## Sylvester (3. August 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> Die Flaggen kommen von anderer Stelle...



...läuft


----------



## kingmoe (4. August 2015)

Das habe ich ja schon im Neon-Fred gezeigt:





Das hatte ich ganz vergessen: Mit Papieren, wird ja auch immer seltener, dass die noch vorhanden sind.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. August 2015)

Heute ist wieder eine Speed-Tec Speedy VR-Nabe gekommen. Diesmal allerdings 28° :


----------



## Dynatechrider (31. August 2015)

Besuch vom Postmann und Lorenzini bekam glänzende Augen









Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten


----------



## Mathes66 (31. August 2015)

Das ist auf jeden Fall Wert hier präsentiert zu werden.  Da krieg ich auch glänzende Augen.


----------



## oneschnark (1. September 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang, ich freue mich sehr für dich. Wunderschön Rahmen mit...Gabel

Super

Philippe


----------



## Dean76 (1. September 2015)

Ein sehr schönes Litespeed!

Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt!

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (1. September 2015)

Vielen Dank an alle die dies ermöglicht haben,

so konnte ich zusammenfügen, was zusammen gehört und wie ich denke wird am 03.10.2015 noch der Vorbau und die Sattelstütze folgen. Dann geht es mit einem eigenen Tread zum Aufbau weiter.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Lorenzini (1. September 2015)

Wolfgang du kannst doch nur raleigh. Lass lieber mich das mal machen. Sonst wird das doch nix.
Trotzdem alles Gute
Volkmar


----------



## Dean76 (1. September 2015)

Habt ihr euch schon geeinigt?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Dynatechrider (2. September 2015)

b





Lorenzini schrieb:


> Wolfgang du kannst doch nur raleigh. Lass lieber mich das mal machen. Sonst wird das doch nix.
> Trotzdem alles Gute
> Volkmar


Hallo Volkmar,

bei Dir würde ja nur unnützes CNC-Zeugs verbaut werden. Da bin ich schon etwas bodenständiger und baujahrorientierter  unterwegs, außerdem hat Andre mit seinem Litespeed in der ersten Ausbaustufe sehr gut vorgelegt. Könnte Dich aber als Fotoreporter durchaus benötigen.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. September 2015)

Vorerst das letzte Schaltwerk für meine Sammlung : Rhino 






Gewicht beträgt 214 Gramm.


----------



## Thias (4. September 2015)

Sammlung vollständig -> Foto -> Zeigt her eure Bikezimmer

Ist doch ziemlich logisch, diese Abfolge, oder nicht


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. September 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Sammlung vollständig -> Foto -> Zeigt her eure Bikezimmer
> 
> Ist doch ziemlich logisch, diese Abfolge, oder nicht


Es gibt schon einen Vitrinen-Thread. Da gibt es auch ein Bild von meiner Sammlung.
Wenn gleich sie mittlerweile größer geworden ist insbesondere in Bezug auf Schaltwerke.


----------



## Thias (4. September 2015)

Stimmt, den gibts ja auch noch...


----------



## noka78 (15. September 2015)

endlich …als Blackwalls wohl seltener als die Skinwall-Ausführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (15. September 2015)

Das Stahl-Xizang ist noch unterwegs, dafür kam was anderes an.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. September 2015)

Zwar nicht heute gekommen, aber ich habe meinen zweiten MTB-Rahmen aus meiner Jugendzeit wieder. Hatte den Kettler Adventure Rahmen damals in rot und nach vier Jahren habe ich ihn abgegeben. War erstmal nicht schlimm, da kein Klein aber irgendwie hat mich das doch später etwas geärgert :


----------



## Martin31008 (22. September 2015)

Das ist aber eine relativ neue Serie von Kettler, die älteren Waren nicht so schön verschliffen. Poster mal Bilder im Kettler Thread


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. September 2015)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine relativ neue Serie von Kettler, die älteren Waren nicht so schön verschliffen. Poster mal Bilder im Kettler Thread


Dürfte ein Jahrgang jünger sein als mein roter Kettler Rahmen damals. Mein roter Rahmen war noch mit "Kettler"-Aufklebern, der blaue hat nur ein Steuerrohremblem mit "Xtreme". Und er ist mit ca. 2250 Gramm ein richtiger Brummer.


----------



## synlos (27. September 2015)

Die dunkle Jahreszeit kann kommen...


----------



## mauricer (27. September 2015)

Tu das nicht. Zumindest nicht mit DEM Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (27. September 2015)

Ein Salsa o.Ä. kommt mir da nicht dran! Haste noch nen HH oder HH dafür übrig?


----------



## mauricer (27. September 2015)

Salsa passt am besten. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab. CT eventuell auch. A-Tac .... naja. Sehen wir es uns mal an.


----------



## neverisforever (7. Oktober 2015)

Uiuiui, nach ca. DREI Wochen auf dem Postweg ist es nun da... könnten ein paar Leute aus dem “ich hab da was gefunden“-Thread kennen


----------



## kutte (7. Oktober 2015)

@neverisforever: Ein Mac B?!?! Ist das der gunmetal mit dem Bees-LRS aus den Kleinanzeigen?


----------



## neverisforever (7. Oktober 2015)

Da kennt sich einer mit Rüsseln aus
Ich komm grad aus dem Grinsen nich mehr raus
Der LRS...


----------



## kutte (7. Oktober 2015)

Schön, dass der Stöpsel noch im Rüssel ist.  Die Dinger gehen leider häufiger verloren. Dann mach den Guten mal schick und ab damit in die Principia-Galerie.


----------



## neverisforever (7. Oktober 2015)

Joar, kleinen Ditscher (Dellchen im Unterrohr) hat er leider... aber das steigert doch nur den Charakter Ich nehm mich der Sache mal an und machs erstmal gründlich sauber. Die Speci-Kurbel und die Billo-Gripshift sind mir noch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge Und eigentlich hätt ich auch an dem Rad gern Maguras... aber dann kann ich den tollen Rüssel leider nicht nutzen (wie jetzt mid den Vs).
Erstmal durchatmen, ne Runde um dem Block mit dem Rad und (hoffentlich) weitergrinsen
Grüße
-Björn


----------



## kutte (7. Oktober 2015)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Und eigentlich hätt ich auch an dem Rad gern Maguras... aber dann kann ich den tollen Rüssel leider nicht nutzen (wie jetzt mid den Vs)


Kannst Du doch. Passt ohne aufzubohren


----------



## neverisforever (7. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank für die Info. Dann hat die Magura Hs33 Sky ihren Platz gefunden: Sooo schön blau


----------



## Ianus (11. Oktober 2015)

Von den Freundinnen meiner Frau geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (13. Oktober 2015)

kutte schrieb:


> Kannst Du doch. Passt ohne aufzubohren
> Anhang anzeigen 426394


Sag mal: Der Zuganschlag ist bei mir aber anders, da bekommt man keine Hydraulikleitung durch... Ist deins aufgebohrt oder ein Core _LTD_?
Die Booster kommen bei mir übrigens auch ran
Grüße
Björn


----------



## kutte (13. Oktober 2015)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Sag mal: Der Zuganschlag ist bei mir aber anders, da bekommt man keine Hydraulikleitung durch... Ist deins aufgebohrt oder ein Core _LTD_?
> Die Booster kommen bei mir übrigens auch ran
> Grüße
> Björn



Moin 
Meine Zugführung ist aufgebohrt.  Das Core LTD ist schwarz und die Leitung wird im Oberrohr verlegt.


----------



## neverisforever (13. Oktober 2015)

Tststs
Aber wieder wat gelernt


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. Oktober 2015)

ich steh ja auf bunte Reifen...


----------



## Thias (13. Oktober 2015)

Wo kommen die dran?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. Oktober 2015)

da die Dinger eher ins türkis gehen und die Ritcheys etwas dünn sind, kommen die versuchsweise an das hier:


----------



## Thias (13. Oktober 2015)

Ui, gefährlich. (nich, dass sich die blautöne beissen)
Aber mach dann mal nen Bild. 
Dann können wir vergleichen 
Bei mir siehts jedenfalls unpassend aus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. Oktober 2015)

wo hast du die dran?


----------



## Thias (13. Oktober 2015)

*finsteres Gelächter begleitet von Donnergrollen und vibrierender Orgel*

Muuuahahahahahaaa!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1880119]
	
[/URL]

Frankensteins Moser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. Oktober 2015)

okay, die Schluppen sind eindeutig zu breit für die Rigidas...und ich habe keine anderen silbernen Felgen


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (13. Oktober 2015)

Mal rangehalten: sieht bei weitem nicht so kagge aus wie bei dir


----------



## Stadtkind (13. Oktober 2015)

bunte Reifen schauen nahezu immer kacke aus. Außer bei BMX.


----------



## atzepenga (15. Oktober 2015)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> bunte Reifen schauen nahezu immer kacke aus. Außer bei BMX.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du die Nokians loswerden willst


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2015)

juhu 




Danke nochmal an Moritz und Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (23. Oktober 2015)

Nu aber fix!


----------



## Thias (23. Oktober 2015)

Nach einem Besuch von @gtbiker sind zwei Tütchen mit Schrauben liegen geblieben 
Gleich mal rangeklatscht...





Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob's das schon tausendmal gab. Aber ich finde diese Art Schrauben als Anschläge gerade dermaßen verschärft...


----------



## ArSt (23. Oktober 2015)

Bei den Endanschlägen sind Schrauben mit Innensechskant unpraktisch: Setzen sich mit Dreck zu und nudeln dann gerne aus. Ich finde da Schlitzschrauben, wie sie Tune früher angeboten hat, zweckmäßiger.
Die superleichten Schaltwerksbolzen vom Tewje sind allerdings eine Wucht!


----------



## Thias (23. Oktober 2015)

Klar, Armin. Sieht halt sehr ungewöhnlich aus, mit den abstehenden Schrauben. Erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig an die Rückleuchten gewisser amerikanischer Straßenkreuzer.

Wenn es nach Funktion ginge, würde ich die Originalschrauben drin lassen.


----------



## ArSt (23. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt schon, rein farblich sind die kleinen, bunten Innensechskantschrauben eine Augenweide! Hatte ich auch mal, aber nur kurz für's Foto, an einem Umwerfer:





Danach habe ich wieder die silbernen Originalschrauben eingesetzt. Sind übrigens bei den neueren Shimano Schaltungsteilen auch alle aus Alu.
Die alten Tune-Schrauben vom Anfang der 90er gab's leider nicht in Farbe.


----------



## Ianus (23. Oktober 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Bei den Endanschlägen sind Schrauben mit Innensechskant unpraktisch: Setzen sich mit Dreck zu und nudeln dann gerne aus.



Wie häufig muß man den an den Schrauben nachstellen? Wenn die einmal eingestellt sind... was muß man da ständig nachjustieren? Ich habe die Teile (von Jäger MS) an allen Rädern verbaut... nicht nur die Showbikes, sondern auch an der Handvoll Räder, die wirklich ran müssen. Mit ein bißchen Pflege......


----------



## Ianus (23. Oktober 2015)

Was auch geht, ist den Sechskant mit transparentem Silikon oder Vaseline zuzuschlonzen. Hält erstaunlicher weise recht gut. Zum Entfernen hält man kurz mit Druckluft drauf und beim Silikon reicht eine  Stecknadel. Funktioniert beides tadellos.


----------



## der_ulmer (27. Oktober 2015)

Der Winter kann kommen, ich hab auch endlich wieder was zum Basteln ... Das gute Stück kam aufgrund der Größe nicht mit der Post, sondern wurde gestern persönlich beim Pulverer eingesammelt.

Die Umgestaltung zog sich von den ersten Ideen seit Frühling des Jahres hin, das Ergebnis gefällt uns dementsprechend gut ;-) Letztes Jahr sind wir so durch die Gegend geeiert:





Hersteller des Rahmens ist immer noch unbekannt. Die Gabel hat Georg gebaut, der ebenso Hand an die Klemmung des Excenters legen musste. Vielen Dank @Edelziege nochmal an dieser Stelle!

Hier nun das Ergebnis in Milka-Lila, Neon-Orange und Neon-Grün:





Leider kommen die Farben auf dem Bild nicht sonderlich toll rüber, das Orange hinten leuchtet sogar noch etwas stärker als eine Warnweste 

Statt Teile zu verkaufen, kanns nun endlich wieder mit der Teilejagd losgehen 

Viele Grüße und nen schönen Nachmittag allerseits,
Tony


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (27. Oktober 2015)

Oh watte!


----------



## Milfseeker (27. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit Tony,

tat das denn Not?  So schlecht war die Ausgangsbasis doch auch nicht ... und was musst Du bei der Ausstattung noch nach Teilen schauen, war doch alles schon schön und gut 

Oder ist die Misses momentan mit anderem beschäftigt und Du hast die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und mal schnell und heimlich ein Projekt durchgezogen 

Gruß aus Benztown!
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (27. Oktober 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Tony,
> 
> tat das denn Not?  So schlecht war die Ausgangsbasis doch auch nicht ... und was musst Du bei der Ausstattung noch nach Teilen schauen, war doch alles schon schön und gut
> 
> ...



Servus Markus,

jap, tat leider Not. S.o. eine Schweißnaht am Excenter hatte leider das Zeitliche gesegnet und der Lack war auch nicht mehr der Beste und mit Sicherheit nicht der Erste ... Und das Beste: ich musste die Chefin nicht mal Schuhekaufen schicken ... Sie hat die Farbkombi ausgesucht ;-)

Ausstattung: ich brauche noch richtige Tandemkurbeln. Das andere sind drei Sätze normale XT. Die Hoffnung hierauf in bezahlbar hab ich allerdings schon fast aufgegeben. Aber was wäre denn der Winter ohne was zu Basteln 

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Oktober 2015)

super Kiste,....


----------



## pago79 (28. Oktober 2015)

Tandemkurbeln hatte der Holzwurm doch noch was im Angebot. Vielleicht läßt sich Thilo ja erweichen...


----------



## der_ulmer (31. Oktober 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> super Kiste,....







pago79 schrieb:


> Tandemkurbeln hatte der Holzwurm doch noch was im Angebot. Vielleicht läßt sich Thilo ja erweichen...



Stimmt Lars, danke da war mal was. Die waren aber glaub preislich recht knackig, naja evtl. geht ja was zusammen. Muss ich mal raussuchen ...

Und noch ein paar Bildle von der anderen Seite:



 

 

 

 

Schönes Wochenende allerseits!!

Tony


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. Oktober 2015)

die letzten Jahre gabs doch immer diese NOS DX Tandem-Kurbeln bei ebay.com


----------



## Mr. Crabs (31. Oktober 2015)

Coole Farbkombi, Tony!







Liebe Grüße
Mario


----------



## KIV (6. November 2015)

Bei mir nur ein kleines Paket. Alles sehr sorgfältig verpackt, für die lange Reise aus Tschechien ins Münsterland...


----------



## wtb_rider (6. November 2015)

Mr. Crabs schrieb:


> Coole Farbkombi, Tony!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 432504
> 
> ...


 is das ne orginal Lackierung? die hab ich noch nie gesehen. sollte ich mal ein Fat besitzen dann möchte das bitte diesen Lack haben.
Da würde ich glatt mal ne Ausnahme machen, wo ich doch eigentlich sparkling Banana treu sein wollte.


----------



## Mr. Crabs (7. November 2015)

Hallo Kay,

ist original. Hast ne Unterhaltung!

Liebe Grüße 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (7. November 2015)

Klein, aber fein


----------



## Davidbelize (11. November 2015)

Der Hermes hats gebracht.
93 Zaskar komplett XT.
N bisschen muss noch dran gefeielt werden.


----------



## wtb_rider (12. November 2015)

David, dein cosmic sundings Zaskar erreicht das leider nicht. Das war soooo schön.


----------



## whoa (13. November 2015)

Eines? Zwei!


----------



## black-panther (13. November 2015)

Hach ich liebe so Kartons 
Mach auf


----------



## mauricer (13. November 2015)

Ich schick keine Headsets los, bevor hier nix gelüftet wird.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (14. November 2015)

Ey die Headsets sind für 2 andere Bikes!  Ich bin noch wie wild am schrauben, es fällt mir schwer mich auf eines der Bikes zu konzentrieren.


----------



## synlos (14. November 2015)

whoa schrieb:


> ...es fällt mir schwer mich auf eines der Bikes zu konzentrieren.


Kenne ich irgendwo her.


----------



## atzepenga (14. November 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich schick keine Headsets los, bevor hier nix gelüftet wird.....



Einmal canadisches Titan ruft der Buschfunk ;-)


----------



## mauricer (14. November 2015)

Ach so. Ein Paket aus Hessen, wie ich annehme.


----------



## MacB (14. November 2015)

wollte mal ne super gute Verpackung zeigen: 


 

das Innere ist kein High-End, aber war damals immer eines meiner Lieblings-Serienräder, da musste ich einfach zugreifen (TREK 8000 1991 white splatter)


----------



## Ianus (18. November 2015)




----------



## black-panther (18. November 2015)

sehr cool!


----------



## wtb_rider (18. November 2015)

auf jeden, ich fans die Idee mit dem Klebeband auch super.


----------



## pommerngerrit (18. November 2015)

sehr geil.


----------



## noka78 (18. November 2015)

durch ein Auge betrachtet ist ein kleines Teil ganz gross - Gravity Research Cyclope
Der Zyklop wird zukünftig die Bremskraft der Graftons am Dagger gerecht verteilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (18. November 2015)

.


----------



## gtbiker (18. November 2015)

@Ianus Jörg, wo hast du das machen lassen? Gerne auch via pn. Dankeschön!


----------



## Ianus (18. November 2015)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @Ianus Jörg, wo hast du das machen lassen? Gerne auch via pn. Dankeschön!



http://www.posterxxl.de/foto-in-gross/foto-auf-leinwand.html , die 105x70 cm² Version...


----------



## gtbiker (18. November 2015)

Danke. Sehr schöne und witzige Bilder


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. November 2015)

Ein Kooka Klyde Vorbau habe ich heute von der Post abgeholt :






Wird noch restauriert und mit der Vorbauklappe muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.....


----------



## Radsatz (20. November 2015)

Es verlangt ein 73 mm Innenlager


----------



## kutte (20. November 2015)

Hätte ich ggf...


----------



## Radsatz (20. November 2015)

kutte schrieb:


> Hätte ich ggf...



Hatte ich hier angefagt war funkstille


----------



## kutte (20. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Hatte ich hier angefagt war funkstille


Hab grad mal in deinen Suchthread geschaut. Meins ist zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (20. November 2015)

Was wäre dein Angebot gewesen Nur modell


----------



## kutte (20. November 2015)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Was wäre dein Angebot gewesen Nur modell


BB-UN91 73/107


----------



## MacB (23. November 2015)

vom Vorredner kam am Wochenende ne grosse Lieferung:



liebevoll und sorgfältig verpackt (ganz wie es dem Inhalt gebührt) hat er mir 2+2 seiner handwerklichen Meisterstücke geschickt.


 


Kingsbery(?) und Edco auf Atek und Americanos auf Araya RM 17 

so dass ich nun wieder "Vorsprung durch Technik" habe ... fragt sich nur in welcher Disziplin ...




Danke!


----------



## kutte (23. November 2015)

Den Bullseye/Araya-LRS habe ich nur ungern ziehen lassen, @MacB. Der ist wirklich schön


----------



## synlos (23. November 2015)

Ganz furchtbar diese kutte.


----------



## MacB (23. November 2015)

kutte schrieb:


> Den Bullseye/Araya-LRS habe ich nur ungern ziehen lassen, @MacB. Der ist wirklich schön


der wird das Sahnehäubchen hierfür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (23. November 2015)

Ich fand die Hügi eigentlich recht geil in dem American. Der Americano-LRS wird darin aber auch gut aussehen -  sich aber leider nicht so grandios anhören


----------



## stefanxy1 (24. November 2015)

Gestern in der Post gewesen ;-)
Na, (er)kennt die wer?


----------



## kutte (24. November 2015)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> Na, (er)kennt die wer?


Hesch?


----------



## stefanxy1 (24. November 2015)

Könnte man bei dem Freilaufkörper denken, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## synlos (24. November 2015)

kutte schrieb:


> *Hesch*?


*Deck*?


----------



## stefanxy1 (24. November 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> *Deck*?


Was auch immer das ist ;-) Nein, die isses nicht.
Erster Tipp: Es handelt sich um einen Exoten. Soweit ich weiß aus Dtl.


----------



## kutte (24. November 2015)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> Erster Tipp: Es handelt sich um einen Exoten. Soweit ich weiß aus Dtl.


Du machst es ja spannen.  Ist das eine teilbare Nabe?


----------



## stefanxy1 (24. November 2015)

Jepp. 100 Gummipunkte!
Eine Weco 3BS Sychro oder Galaxie (korrigiert mich, falls falsch). Hatte ich noch nie vorher in der Hand.
Man lässt den Freilaufkörper inkl. Kassette am Rad und schraubt den Schnellspanner aus der Nabe. Dadurch wird das Packmaß verringert und der Einbau/Ausbau geht komplett ohne Kettenbeeinträchtigung vonstatten.
Bild geliehen im Tour Forum


----------



## kutte (24. November 2015)

Geil. Das ist wirklich mal exotisch.  Berichte bitte mal, wie sich das Teil in der Praxis macht (sofern es nicht in einer Vitrine landet )


----------



## pommerngerrit (24. November 2015)

seh ich auch zum ersten mal. was es alles gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanxy1 (25. November 2015)

@kutte : Tut mir leid, das wird erstmal gereinigt und wird dann zunächst in der Vitrine landen. Ein konkreter Einbau ist noch nicht geplant - kann aber noch kommen 
@pommerngerrit Das System hat sich ja leider nicht durchgesetzt. Offenbar doch keine soooo gute Erfindung, wobei ich die Technik simpel und clever finde. Vielleicht hat Hügi sich hier für die werkzeuglose Demontage des Freilaufkörpers inspirieren lassen? Ursprünglich hat Cinelli wohl die ersten teilbaren Naben entwickelt.


----------



## Milfseeker (25. November 2015)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> @kutte : ....  Das System hat sich ja leider nicht durchgesetzt. Offenbar doch keine soooo gute Erfindung, wobei ich die Technik simpel und clever finde. ....



Moin,

für die sterile Umgebung der eigenen Werkstatt oder für den Transport im SUV bestimmt brauchbar, aber stellt Dir einen Reifenwechsel im Gelände vor, da liegt die Nabe mit der offenen Verzahnung immer im Dreck.

Aber trotzdem goiler Technikschnickschnack! 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ianus (25. November 2015)

Zwar nicht classic, aber auch nicht gerade leicht in passend zu finden


----------



## Milfseeker (25. November 2015)

... war das die Auktionserie, bei welcher auch Serotta-Banner verkauft wurden? 

Hab ich im Ebay trotz Beobachtung verpennt ...


----------



## Ianus (26. November 2015)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... war das die Auktionserie, bei welcher auch Serotta-Banner verkauft wurden?
> 
> Hab ich im Ebay trotz Beobachtung verpennt ...



Ja.. da ging einiges in dieser Richtung von Bord..... Ich hatte bei dem oben gezeigten Bedenken wegen XL. Aber ich passe da trotzdem nur wie in eine Presswurscht rein; bin ich froh dass ich nicht die L-Versionen genommen habe


----------



## curve (26. November 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Aber ich passe da trotzdem nur wie in eine Presswurscht rein;


Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum ich bei Radklamotten immer riesige Größen kaufen muss, damit es passt. Trikots in XL passen mir wie T-Shirts in M.


----------



## Linseneintopf (28. November 2015)

aus dem kurzen Hurra wurde schnell ein schön beschissen verpackt... hatte ich auch mal beim Versenden... hoffe der Verkäufer wird auch so kulant sein aufgrund der deutlich mangelhaften Verpackung Ersatz zu leisten... kacke..


----------



## msony (28. November 2015)

Hat nix mit der Verpackung zu tun,ich würde ehr sagen da ist jemand mit dem Gabelstapler leicht drangekommen.


----------



## Linseneintopf (28. November 2015)

das Ding ist komplett krumm.... Der Rahmen war nur mit Kartonage umwickelt, kein richtiger Karton... ich könnte kotzen gerade da das kein Schnäppchen war... und dann noch ausm Ausland... dumm bleibt dumm.. da helfen keine Pillen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (28. November 2015)

Jepp,ist echt ne Schande.Der geile Rahmen.


----------



## BontragerTom (28. November 2015)

Oh nein, was für eine Schande. 
Paketdienst informiert?
Grüße


----------



## ceo (28. November 2015)

schöne scheizze. wie hoch war der versand versichert? würde die volle erstattung erbeten und ggf. erkämpfen. sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## mauricer (28. November 2015)

Diese Beschädigung ist wohl kaum auf die mangelnde Verpackung zurückzuführen. Da hätte auch ein richtiger Karton klein beigegeben. Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Milfseeker (29. November 2015)

Moin,

beim Empfang die Beschädigung gleich beim Paketboten reklamiert?

Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt, dass so wenig passiert. In all den Jahren war bisher keine Beschädigung.

Ich denke mal, dass muss kein Gabelstabler gewesen sein, sondern einfach ordentliche Packungsdichte im LKW, Zug oder Flugzeug ... 

Viel Glück!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (29. November 2015)

Diese Pakete sehen keinen Stapler aus der Nähe...da wurde mE beim Beladen des Sammelgut-LKWs dermaßen von hinten geschoben, dass sich ein anderes Packstück zwischen den Streben verkeilt hat. Andere Möglichkeit: beim Transport ist die Ladung verrutscht.

Eindeutiger Transportschaden, für den der Versender nichts kann. Obwohl die Verpackung unter aller Sau ist...

Ist zumindest meine Meinung als Logistiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (29. November 2015)

Für mich gabs auch endlich mal wieder ein Paket. Zum Glück ist alles ohne Beschädigungen angekommen ... Inhalt waren die Kurbeln fürs Winterprojekt, also ausgepackt und gleich was sinnvolles draus gebastelt:





Schönen ersten Advent allerseits!!


----------



## msony (29. November 2015)

Hast du nen Tandem Toni ?


----------



## der_ulmer (29. November 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Hast du nen Tandem Toni ?



Riieeeeschtisch ;-)

Aufgrund von "vorne links" hab ich allerdings angefangen, den Aufbau bei den Youngtimern zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Thias (2. Dezember 2015)

OT aber Zeitlich passend - und ich kann einfach nicht anders 
Für mich als alten Technic-Freak DAS Erfreunis des Jahres.
Mein Weihnachts und Geburtstagsgeschenk sind geliefert worden. Dabei hatte ich nur ein Geschenk für den Kurzen erwartet.
Eine Anzeige in den Kleinanzeigen mit einem schlechten Foto, "Lego Technik" gegen Gebot. Auf dem Bild konnte man kaum was erkennen, nur einen grösserern Lego City Kranwagen und was undeutliches im Hintergrund. Ich hab 50 Euro geboten und der nette Mann hats mir vorbeigebracht, weil er im gleichen Dorf wohnt.
Als er den Kofferraum öffnete, staunte ich nicht schlecht:  





Für die, die es nicht wissen: Diese zwei grossen Modelle, der Super Car 8880 (von 94) und der Air Tech Claw Rig 8868 (von 92) sind die beiden "must have"-Sets ohne die keine Sammlung komplett ist. Und ich kauf die aus versehen für nen fuffy!  

Ich freu mir grad nen Loch in den Bauch! Gnihihihihi!

Jetzt muss das Zeug nur noch bis Weihnachten vor mir verstecken


----------



## KIV (2. Dezember 2015)

Nur Freaks hier, echt..!


----------



## neverisforever (2. Dezember 2015)

Kleines Päckchen, große Freude: Auch ich darf noch eine cn-hg90 entnossen
Frohe Weihnachtszeit euch allen


----------



## gtbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

Weil es gerade so schön offtopic war, das hier habe ich heute verbrochen. Und hey, das ist auch klassisch 
1. Display invertiert
2. Olivenöl gegen Druck
3. Display von Kratzern befreit
Demnächst dann Beleuchtung verbessern und natürlich das Armband.

So, lasst euch nicht ärgern; weitermachen.
Und euch allen eine gute Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## black-panther (3. Dezember 2015)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 2. Olivenöl gegen Druck



Hi Tewje,
wie ist das gemeint?

LG
Chris


----------



## gtbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi Chris,
geflutet....kannste ruhigen Gewissens tauchen gehen.
Grüße


----------



## gtbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

Außerdem beachte man das corporate Design mit dem F-91W Schriftzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (3. Dezember 2015)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit einem nicht leitenden Öl die Wasserdichtigkeit verbessern kann?
Kippt man Öl rein, kann kein Wasser eindringen.
Olivenöl hätte ich zwar nicht genommen, lieber was nicht verderbliches, aber  

Edit: Zu langsam getippt


----------



## Radsatz (3. Dezember 2015)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 441498
> Kleines Päckchen, große Freude: Auch ich darf noch eine cn-hg90 entnossen
> Frohe Weihnachtszeit euch allen



Vitrienen Gut vernichter sag ich da nur


----------



## Thias (3. Dezember 2015)

In der Vitrine reicht doch die Schachtel


----------



## Radsatz (3. Dezember 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> In der Vitrine reicht doch die Schachtel



Und wenn Besuch kommt u sagt" mach mal auf"


----------



## Thias (3. Dezember 2015)

Du bekommst Besuch??


----------



## Radsatz (3. Dezember 2015)

ich habe keine vitriene u Besuch kommt auch aber aus der Motorradfraktion


----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2015)

Einfach klasse die Dinger.
Vielen Dank an den Spender.


----------



## asco1 (10. Dezember 2015)

Danke @hentho! 

was drin is? ..... steht hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/92er-scrane-aufbau.743730/


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2015)

Heute morgen (oder besser heute Nacht) war er einfach da.....


















Ein Traum. Periodentechnisch aber leider nicht forumskonform.

VG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2015)

Optisch sieht der aber sehr konform aus


----------



## Sylvester (16. Dezember 2015)

*D`OH!*


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Dezember 2015)

endlich mal richtiges Fahrrad Moritz....
gabs da noch etwas dazu oder wars das?
dann musst du wohl die Cam wieder vom Merlin flücken wa?


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2015)

Ne, ich hab noch eine dritte Rollercam in silber....die am Merlin bleibt schön dran, bis ich die vierte finde. Ein WTB Drop, zwei silberne WTB Naben sowie der WTB Gegenhalter waren ebenfalls dabei.


----------



## kingmoe (16. Dezember 2015)

Tolles Teil, Moritz. Sieht aber so klein aus, sicher wg. Sloping-Geo?!


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2015)

16,5". Der wird mir sicher passen.

So sah er vorher aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

schön ist er ja,möchte mir nur nicht ausmalen was passiert wenn der bricht.


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

keine Sorge Chris,fahren werde ich den nicht


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2015)

nur zum Angucken?


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

jau


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (16. Dezember 2015)

dekadent im Pott?


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

ach wat,hab mir nur nen Klein gekauft und da dachte ich passt der gut druff.


----------



## Radsatz (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> ach wat,hab mir nur nen Klein gekauft und da dachte ich passt der gut druff.



Ich dachte die Kleins wären beim Contest abgewählt,wenn man die Ergebnisse sich anschaut


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

weiss ich nicht,ich habe mir die Ergebnisse nicht so genau angesehen


----------



## kutte (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> keine Sorge Chris,fahren werde ich den nicht


Der gehört definitiv zu den Sätteln, die ich noch Probe fahren möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

kann dir den gerne mal leihen Stefan wenn er repariert ist.


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> ach wat,hab mir nur nen Klein gekauft und da dachte ich passt der gut druff.


Ja klar, als ob du usa-isches Dosenalu kaufen tun tätest


----------



## Radsatz (16. Dezember 2015)

irgendwann hat man von denen auch genug gesehen  immer dat gleiche


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

jedem das seine


----------



## Milfseeker (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> ... möchte mir nur nicht ausmalen was passiert wenn der bricht.



Tschörmän Angst auch hier im Forum oda wat?


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2015)

hm wie nu, haste wirklich ein Klein gekooft, Markus? 
Mein kanadisches Weltbild geriete ins Wanken...


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

quatsch ich steh nicht so auf Alurahmen


----------



## kutte (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> kann dir den gerne mal leihen Stefan wenn er repariert ist.


Das ist der mit dem Riss hinten rechts aus den Kleinanzeigen?


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

Riss hinten rechts stimmt,den hab ich aber hier im Bazar gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milfseeker (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> jedem das seine



... ähmmmm, geschichtlich gesehen ist der Spruch nicht ganz TC, nö nicht mal PC ... 

Da passt das hier schon eher zu den späten 80ern ...


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

he he,das hab ich öfter´s auf ollen BMW gesehen


----------



## synlos (16. Dezember 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Heute morgen (oder besser heute Nacht) war er einfach da.....
> 
> Ein Traum. Periodentechnisch aber leider nicht forumskonform.
> 
> ...


Herrje, jetzt haste aber das Blizzard endgültig überwunden?!


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2015)

Niemals. Du bist Schuld an der Schwemme.


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich frag mich wo du die ganzen Kartons an Teilen für die ganzen Räder bunkerst.
Ich hätte da echt nen Platzproblem.


----------



## synlos (16. Dezember 2015)

@mauricer gerne doch!

Btw, mein ExJuchemJetztWhoaGebunkert war/ist auch von 97/98. Also geht es schon mit ner klassischen Geo in Ordnung es hier zu posten.
Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fekko (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> ach wat,hab mir nur nen Klein gekauft und da dachte ich passt der gut druff.



Wat Du nicht nen Klein - FOTOS - ich fass es ja nicht....


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

ne ne Alu wird es bei mir nicht geben


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2015)

msony schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wo du die ganzen Kartons an Teilen für die ganzen Räder bunkerst.
> Ich hätte da echt nen Platzproblem.



Das nimmt nicht soviel Platz weg. Der Platz für die Räder ist eher das Problem auf knapp 6qm. Deshalb werde ich sicher auch nicht alle behalten. Zudem hab ich auch noch nicht für alles die Teile, aber das meiste.


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2015)

Yo WTB und Extreme musste aber behalten  weil geil.


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich lege mich vorsichtshalber nicht mehr fest.


----------



## opi13 (16. Dezember 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> 16,5". Der wird mir sicher passen.
> 
> So sah er vorher aus....


Moritz, da bin ich mal gespannt was du draus machst. Für das Rahmenset kann es eigentlich nur bergauf gehen, wenn man sich das ästhetisch lieblos zusammen gewürfelte Komplettrad anschaut. 

viel Spaß beim aufbauen


----------



## mauricer (16. Dezember 2015)

Danke dir.

Das einzige Puzzleteil, das noch fehlt ist ein LD Stem, den ich wahrscheinlich von Clockwork anfertigen lassen muss. Dauert dann eben. Werde dann entweder bei Ahead bleiben, um die Gabel so zu lassen oder Gewinde ranschneiden (wenn das geht) und auf Schaftvorbau gehen. Find ich ja vom Steuersatz her schöner.


----------



## Quen (17. Dezember 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> Das einzige Puzzleteil, das noch fehlt ist ein LD Stem, den ich wahrscheinlich von Clockwork anfertigen lassen muss. Dauert dann eben. Werde dann entweder bei Ahead bleiben, um die Gabel so zu lassen oder Gewinde ranschneiden (wenn das geht) und auf Schaftvorbau gehen. Find ich ja vom Steuersatz her schöner.


Bei dem Rad würde ich dann mal bei Ahead bleiben; auch wenn du davon kein Fan bist...


----------



## mauricer (17. Dezember 2015)

Warum? (Ernstgemeine Frage)


----------



## Dean76 (17. Dezember 2015)

opi13 schrieb:


> Moritz, da bin ich mal gespannt was du draus machst. Für das Rahmenset kann es eigentlich nur bergauf gehen, wenn man sich das ästhetisch lieblos zusammen gewürfelte Komplettrad anschaut.
> 
> viel Spaß beim aufbauen



Ähm....
Meinst du das abgebildete Rad mit "lieblos"?

Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden aber ich finde das bis auf ein paar einzelne Teile echt sehr schön

Ps. Ich habe es mir nochmal genauer angesehen
	 Es sind doch ein paar "sehr viele" Teile, die ich ändern würde
	 Da habe ich mich zu sehr vom Rahmenset und den Bremsen ablenken lassen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (17. Dezember 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Warum? (Ernstgemeine Frage)


Weil es mir persönlich zu schade wäre eine solche Originalgabel zu verändern. Abgesehen von der Gefahr was beim Gewindeschneiden schiefgehen kann.

Schöner Aheadvorbau (wenn custom, dann Vllt mit Klemmung "vor" dem Schaft!?), King und gut ist.


----------



## der_ulmer (17. Dezember 2015)

Quen schrieb:


> Schöner Aheadvorbau (wenn custom, dann Vllt mit Klemmung "vor" dem Schaft!?), King und gut ist.



Je nachdem wie es exklusiv es sein muss/soll/darf: schau mal bei retrovelo.de Deren eigene Vorbauten sollten auch drop bar tauglich sein ...


----------



## mauricer (17. Dezember 2015)

Der hier soll es werden...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/5807381202


----------



## der_ulmer (17. Dezember 2015)

Ist natürlich um einiges schicker!


----------



## mauricer (17. Dezember 2015)

Gibts aber in Ahead und Schaft. Tendiere aber auch zu ahead.


----------



## Dean76 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir kam auch was "neues"





Vielen lieben Dank nochmal an Jürgen (DEAN48)

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## whoa (18. Dezember 2015)

synlos schrieb:


> @mauricer gerne doch!
> 
> Btw, mein ExJuchemJetztWhoaGebunkert war/ist auch von 97/98. Also geht es schon mit ner klassischen Geo in Ordnung es hier zu posten.
> Oder?


97/98 und noch mit Cantiführung? So klassisch angehaucht hätt ich Juchem jetzt garnicht eingeschätzt, auf der Gabel ist übrigens 12/94 eingestanzt.

@mauricer
Der Vorbau von Clockwork sieht auf den ersten Blick ja top aus, aber das Loch würde mich nerven ohne Ende. Vor allem weil ich ständig beim fahren draufglotze.


----------



## mauricer (18. Dezember 2015)

whoa schrieb:


> @mauricer
> Der Vorbau von Clockwork sieht auf den ersten Blick ja top aus, aber das Loch würde mich nerven ohne Ende. Vor allem weil ich ständig beim fahren draufglotze.



Ich gebe zu, dass es ohne geiler wäre, aber ich kann mir aktuell keine schönere/passendere Vorbaulösung vorstellen.


----------



## atzepenga (18. Dezember 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Das nimmt nicht soviel Platz weg. Der Platz für die Räder ist eher das Problem auf knapp 6qm.



Ich habe 5,9004qm:



wenn Du nur lagern willst, dann gehen da sicherlich 7-9 Bikes  




...ich will auch noch bisschen chillen und schrauben, deswegen würde es bei einem fünften Bike recht grenzwertig werden 

Aber ich habe auch mal wieder Lust auf ein *großes *Paket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (18. Dezember 2015)

Keller mit PC  -witzig ..


----------



## atzepenga (18. Dezember 2015)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Keller mit PC  -witzig ..



Ist kein Keller in einem Mehrparteien Haus


----------



## whoa (18. Dezember 2015)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, dass es ohne geiler wäre, aber ich kann mir aktuell keine schönere/passendere Vorbaulösung vorstellen.


Ich würde mir sowas in schön machen lassen. http://problemsolversbike.com/products/micro_adjustable_headset_spacer
Vielleicht könnte man da den Schraubteilteil von einem alten King verwenden. 

Alternativ würde ich ein Gewinde, also das Pendant zur Starnut im Gabelschaft, in den Vorbau löten lassen. Dann die Starnut im Gabelschaft komplett weglassen und das Steuersatzspiel von der Gabel unten aus einstellen. Weiß grad nicht mehr von welcher Firma es da was gab, aber da gab's was fertiges. Wenn das Steuersatzspiel dann eingestellt ist und der Vorbau festgeklemmt kann man das dann ja komplett demontieren. Wahrscheinlich wäre das sogar meine favorisierte Lösung.

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, wahrscheinlich könnte man das Steuersatzspiel bei dem Vorbau sogar mit Angelsehne einstellen, solang dieser ein halbwegs anständig großes Loch oben innen bei der Vorbauklemmung hat. Mensch ich werd grad kreativ.


----------



## Fischland (18. Dezember 2015)

...Mehrparteien hätten in deinen Keller auch nicht reingepasst.

PS. schöne Bikes


----------



## Fischland (18. Dezember 2015)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Ist kein Keller in einem Mehrparteien Haus


----------



## hendr1k (18. Dezember 2015)

Die Frau muss ja nervig sein, wenn man seinen PC im Keller aufstellt  -spass..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (18. Dezember 2015)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Die Frau muss ja nervig sein, wenn man seinen PC im Keller aufstellt  -spass..



Du bist wahrscheinlich Single? Ich liebe meine Frau, aber sie wär keine richtige Frau wenn sie nicht auch mal nerven würde


----------



## mauricer (18. Dezember 2015)

whoa schrieb:


> Ich würde mir sowas in schön machen lassen. http://problemsolversbike.com/products/micro_adjustable_headset_spacer
> Vielleicht könnte man da den Schraubteilteil von einem alten King verwenden.
> 
> Alternativ würde ich ein Gewinde, also das Pendant zur Starnut im Gabelschaft, in den Vorbau löten lassen. Dann die Starnut im Gabelschaft komplett weglassen und das Steuersatzspiel von der Gabel unten aus einstellen. Weiß grad nicht mehr von welcher Firma es da was gab, aber da gab's was fertiges. Wenn das Steuersatzspiel dann eingestellt ist und der Vorbau festgeklemmt kann man das dann ja komplett demontieren. Wahrscheinlich wäre das sogar meine favorisierte Lösung.
> ...



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof.


----------



## hendr1k (18. Dezember 2015)

mir doch egal - war ja nur Spass 
hab heut eh schlechte Laune..
also bitte nicht auf die Nerven gehen - Danke.


----------



## synlos (18. Dezember 2015)

whoa schrieb:


> 97/98 und noch mit Cantiführung? So klassisch angehaucht hätt ich Juchem jetzt garnicht eingeschätzt, auf der Gabel ist übrigens 12/94 eingestanzt.
> 
> @mauricer
> Der Vorbau von Clockwork sieht auf den ersten Blick ja top aus, aber das Loch würde mich nerven ohne Ende. Vor allem weil ich ständig beim fahren draufglotze.


Ist wohl auch so anzusehen, wie beim Phoenix von Mo, Custom halt.  Die Gabel hab ich *nicht* mit dem Set seinerzeit gekauft. Alles separat erstanden. ;D


----------



## SCM (19. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Milfseeker (19. Dezember 2015)

... is Deine Kamera auf Dope?


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Dezember 2015)

Nichts fürs Rad, aber was zum Glotzen. Danke Simon.


----------



## kingmoe (21. Dezember 2015)

"Oh, Suntour!"








"Mist, nur AMP *kch kch kch*"





Die Verpackung hatte echt gelitten und war eher mies. Cantisockel und Rückwärtige Gelenke schauten schon raus. Ist aber alles heile, puh!


----------



## noka78 (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Martin31008 (5. Januar 2016)

Sieht  detail verliebt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christi (5. Januar 2016)

Rocky Mountain Summit!


----------



## noka78 (5. Januar 2016)

Right ! ein 91er Summit aus erster Hand - voll orschinal im sehr schönen Zustand !









Kam heute mit TNT Express aus den Niederlanden, gestern abgeschickt ! Das ist schnell - vielen Dank hier nochmal an Pieter  Bin grad überglücklich mit diesem kanadischen Leckerbissen - jetzt ist auch das Blizzard zumindest nicht mehr so allein


----------



## mauricer (5. Januar 2016)

Oha, das Rad von Spikes. Sehr geil - eins meiner Lieblingsmodelle von RM. Du schlimmer Finger Norman! 2016 geht ja gut los.

Aber ist der Vorbau echt original??? Bzw. der war doch weiss.


----------



## Radsatz (5. Januar 2016)

Mit Bilder hättest du bis morgen warten sollen jetzt sind alle mutmaßungen dahin


----------



## noka78 (5. Januar 2016)

Oh ja...mit dem neuen Jahr sind die Vorsätze aus dem alten Jahr sofort erloschen 

Laut Katalog ist es ein weißer Ritchey-Vorbau und eine schwarze R-Sattelstütze...aber man kennt das ja, ausgeliefert wird es dann manchmal doch in mehreren Varianten. Ich überlege gerade ob ich das nicht anpassen sollte - irgendwie gefällt mir das weiß-schwarz doch besser...





na mal schauen...den silbernen werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht umlackierten - dafür liegt schon ein schwarzer hier der bisl neue Farbe bräuchte!
Obwohl es so schon perfekt ist werde ich noch ein zwei Teile ändern...dazu später mehr!

Sehe auch gerade das auf dem Foto Wolber-Felgen abgebildet sind und in der Specs-Liste von Ritchey Vantage Comp die Rede ist - so wie bei mir auch verbaut!


----------



## Spaltinho (5. Januar 2016)

Grande, Norman !

Würde auch schwarz unter dem Hintern verbauen.


----------



## noka78 (5. Januar 2016)

Danke Malte - denke aber eine schwarze Ritchey-Stütze wird schwierig oder !? Hab ich zumindest noch nicht so oft gesehen!


----------



## Freefall79 (6. Januar 2016)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da eine "Force" habe, aber schwarz ist sie, 330mm lang könnte auch passen und mit 27,0er Durchmesser bin ich mir relativ sicher.

Optisch ein wenig ramponiert, habe aber auch keine Anstrengungen unternommen, sie aufzumöbeln:


----------



## Ben Sarotti (6. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch zum Summit, ich finde die silbernen Teile passen.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem etwas  selteneren Rocky. 

Beste Grüße aus dem kalten Norden

Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (6. Januar 2016)

Endlich: nach langer, langer Suche ist mein König eingekehrt.


----------



## kalihalde (8. Januar 2016)

Heute war der Weihnachtsmann noch mal da und hat was unter den Baum gelegt. Nur gut, dass ich den Baum noch nicht abgeschmückt und entsorgt hatte .













Vielen Dank an den "Weihnachtsmann" @Ketterechts
kalihalde

P.S. Sorry, irgendwie bekomme ich die Hochkantbilder nicht gedreht


----------



## Boxfresh (8. Januar 2016)

Das Leben ist schöööön!!!


----------



## synlos (9. Januar 2016)

noka78 schrieb:


> Right ! ein 91er Summit aus erster Hand - voll orschinal im sehr schönen Zustand !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NORMAN!!! DU bist sooo böse! Das verzeihe ich dir nie! 

Falls es mal...


----------



## newsboy (9. Januar 2016)

selber postbote gespielt... wollte eigentlich nur ein bike.


----------



## atzepenga (9. Januar 2016)

Ashok wasn bei Dir los?! Schwenkst Du jetzt um?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (13. Januar 2016)

musste wohl was buntes um die tristen tage haben...


----------



## EWRB2 (13. Januar 2016)

Fahrstuhl nach hessen gebracht 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## mcada (14. Januar 2016)

ich konnte nicht anders, deswg gestern auch dieses Geständnis.

Deswegen musste es auch gleich im Wohnzimmer ausgepackt werden bevor es für das erste, richtige Foto auf den Ständer durfte. Der Vorbesitzer, Danke Heinz, hatte es nach eigenen Aussagen auf Leichtbau getrimmt (Tunenaben, Titanschrauben, usw.), ich muss mal schauen was ich jetzt damit mache, ob WCS Teile oder erstmal fahren und dann entscheiden. Auf jeden Fall mit ich nicht so der XT 737 / XTR 950 Fan.
Aber das sieht man eigentlich eh nicht wg dem Rahmen


----------



## mauricer (14. Januar 2016)

Bis auf die Vorderbremse doch perfekt. Würde ich so lassen.


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2016)

Naja, das 737/739 XT Schaltwerk is auch noch zu überdenken


----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2016)

Mit "XTR 950" meinst die M900-Kurbel? Die is doch hübsch...


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Mit "XTR 950" meinst die M900-Kurbel? Die is doch hübsch...


Nein, die Schalt-Brems-Einheit, denke ich.


----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2016)

Tatsächlich. Die fände ich in der Tat auch unpassend zu dem Rahmen.


----------



## mcada (14. Januar 2016)

Ich habe es mal bewegt, Hammer, aber der Mantel hinten ist dahin, siehe kurz vor der Bremse... Bin in den letzten Wochen viel Klein gefahren und diese Ritchey Team Rahmen sind mE ein Segen - wie sie reagieren, wenn man richtig reintritt, Wahsinn!



mauricer schrieb:


> Bis auf die Vorderbremse doch perfekt. Würde ich so lassen.


Was sagst du zu der Farbe Moritz, blau mochtest du ja mehr als Team Dieses "Tangerine" finde ich viiiel besser, sehr echt cool aus mit dem silber, fast so gut wie Team.



black-panther schrieb:


> Naja, das 737/739 XT Schaltwerk is auch noch zu überdenken


-> die mochte ich nur früher.



Thias schrieb:


> Mit "XTR 950" meinst die M900-Kurbel? Die is doch hübsch...


--> Auch die passt nur, wenn alles 900er ist, oder?

All in all: läuft vielleicht gut das Zeug und ist auch leicht, aber passen tut das nicht.



 

Mindestens einheitlich sollte es sein finde ich. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob auch (wieder) Ritchey - mache gerade einiges damit und hätte auch die schönen WCS Sachen (eigentlich für mein Breezer 21" Projekt, an das die Teile sicher super passen, sowohl zeitlich als auch vom Look mit dem Champagner) oder vielleicht eine Fesche Record OR, von der ich auch ein fast komplettes Set habe. 

Oder doch anders einheitlich, wads denkt ihr im Wunschkonzert?

BTW: ich denke ich mache ein Fred.


----------



## mauricer (14. Januar 2016)

Die Farbe ist der Oberhammer. Bremse und Schaltwerk ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcada (14. Januar 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist der Oberhammer. Bremse und Schaltwerk ändern.


GENAU deshalb konnte ich nicht widerstehen, muss ich dir mal in Live zeigen.


----------



## mauricer (14. Januar 2016)

Lieber nicht. Sonst muss ich es dir eventuell abnehmen.


----------



## mcada (15. Januar 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Lieber nicht. Sonst muss ich es dir eventuell abnehmen.


das wird schwer. Habe kurz gedacht, ob du es gg dein Germans tauschen würdest, dann aber wieder verworfen  bis zum WE.


----------



## Ianus (18. Januar 2016)

Das ging fix.... 








Top verpackt.





Et voilá.





Danke für ein vorbildlich abgelaufenes Geschäft.


----------



## newsboy (18. Januar 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Et voilá.


voilà 
schöne wand!


----------



## mauricer (18. Januar 2016)

Die Wand ist jetzt nicht so meins, das Rad umso mehr. Mit lackiertem Vorbau immer ein Gewinner.


----------



## neverisforever (19. Januar 2016)

Ich springe im Dreieck vor Freude, weil ich endlich nen 2. NOSigen Raceline Booster gefunden habe... un wat sacht de Fru: Was willste denn mit den hässlichen Hufeisen

 Grüße
Björn


----------



## Thias (19. Januar 2016)

Wo sie Recht hat...


----------



## EWRB2 (19. Januar 2016)

...hat sie recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neverisforever (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Dean76 (19. Januar 2016)

Habe ich mir zwar selbst abgeholt aber trotzdem freu ich mich




Vielen Dank Marco

LG 
Andre


----------



## felixdelrio (21. Januar 2016)

Aus der Schweiz mit kurzem Stop am Bodensee. Ick freu mir!


----------



## oneschnark (21. Januar 2016)

Super Rad, Andreas

Philippe


----------



## Thias (21. Januar 2016)

Weihnachten ist dieses Jahr recht früh...
Ich hab Nachschub bekommen. Is alles drin in der Schachtel, was Mann sich so wünscht. Stahl, Alu, Titan, Kohlenstoff-Verbundmaterial...













Doppelpack...






Da weiss ich schon, was ich heute abend tun werde


----------



## mauricer (21. Januar 2016)

Heute in der Post.....näher werde ich einem Werk von CC glaub ich nicht mehr kommen...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (21. Januar 2016)

Geiler Shit, ist das Werkstattausrüstung vom Meister persönlich?


----------



## Rieboldo (24. Januar 2016)

Einige Momente nachdem ich zum ersten Mal im Leben ein Rocky Mountain berührt habe:


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Februar 2016)

Noch ein Bridgestone hier. Vielen DANK
*eric1617*

Mir war beim Kauf klar dass die originale rote Ritchey Gabel fehlt. Im Prospekt des Vorjahrs 1990 wo dieselben weissen Gabeln verbaut warn stand Ritchey Gabel. Also hat mich das nicht weiter berührt. Aber ich glaube es handelt sich hier sogar um eine Koski Gabel! Was sagt ihr?








cooler Sattel





Der Steuersatz hat leider einen Riss. Was ich noch nie gesehen habe. Da muss ich noch herumdoktern.

Das Rad wird übrigens originalgetreu auf Shimano XT "downgegraded". Die Suntour brauch ich für was anderes. Ach, ich steh so auf diese Bridgestones. Da ist nichts überflüssig, lauter coole und auch gute Anbauteile, Understatement und echte Qualität.


----------



## Spezi66 (1. Februar 2016)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Koski Gabel


Schöne Überraschung


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Februar 2016)

Schon 

Ich hab mich auch ein bisschen vertan. Mein Bridgestone MB2 ist aus 1991. Der einzige Jahrgang in dem bei Bridgestone Koski Gabeln verbaut waren ist tatsächlich 1989. Aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen, aber wohlfeilen Gründen, ist in meinem MB2 eine Gabel aus dem falschen Jahrgang drinnen.
Es ist wirklich eine Koski, wie ich nach Bildvergleichen im Internet feststellen konnte.


----------



## mauricer (8. Februar 2016)

Endlich. Mein Potts.







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radsatz (8. Februar 2016)

sieht nach Oversee aus


----------



## synlos (8. Februar 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Endlich. Mein Potts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann ändere mal deine Sig.


----------



## mcada (8. Februar 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Endlich. Mein Potts


Aufmachen, aufmachen!


----------



## mauricer (8. Februar 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> Dann ändere mal deine Sig.



Schon passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (8. Februar 2016)

Potts gegen Yeti getauscht?


----------



## mauricer (10. Februar 2016)

Das (vorerst) letzte Paket aus Übersee....ein Kessel Buntes...








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## msony (10. Februar 2016)

oha,nicht schlecht Moritz.


----------



## black-panther (10. Februar 2016)

Junge junge, bei dir geht was weiter


----------



## mauricer (10. Februar 2016)

Bissel was geht ja immer (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Bissel was geht ja immer (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)



Wem sagst Du das...... 





Ich muß langsam echt aufpassen...


----------



## whoa (12. Februar 2016)

@Ianus
Hoffentlich ist der Verkäufer kulant, die Sitzstreben sind ja krumm.


----------



## Thias (12. Februar 2016)

Plexus?


----------



## msony (12. Februar 2016)

Sieht ehr aus wie nen Renner.
Scapin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (12. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2016)

reindeer schrieb:


> Tippe auf Serotta. Ottrot oder so ein Gelumpe.



Sehr gut....


----------



## Freefall79 (12. Februar 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Sehr gut....



Ich bin gespannt :thumbs up:


----------



## mauricer (12. Februar 2016)

Long lost. Hatte schon Angst....






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2016)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt :thumbs up:


 Mal schauen.....  erstmal ist das Quantum dran.


----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> @Ianus
> Hoffentlich ist der Verkäufer kulant, die Sitzstreben sind ja krumm.


 
Das ist Bauart bedingt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (12. Februar 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Das ist Bauart bedingt...


Mein Kommentar war ja etwas sarkastisch gemeint. 
Ich mein ich steh ja auf schräge Rahmen, aber diese krummen Sitzstreben... dafür bin ich wohl schon zu alt und konservativ.


----------



## Ianus (13. Februar 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar war ja etwas sarkastisch gemeint.
> Ich mein ich steh ja auf schräge Rahmen, aber diese krummen Sitzstreben... dafür bin ich wohl schon zu alt und konservativ.


Das Teil fährt sich einzigartig. Geradezu magic . Kleiner Teaser...


----------



## Thias (16. Februar 2016)

Gross: Ja.
Packet: Nein.
Angekommen: Ja.
Hurra? Weiss nicht recht...




Hab ich von einem Kollegen geschenkt bekommen. Nicht sicher, ob ich mir das antun will.
Er hatte das Rad übrigens damals neu gekauft. Und seither Sommer wie Winter in Benutzung. 4000km-im-Jahr Typ...

Fast alle Schrauben sind festoxidiert...


----------



## Radsatz (16. Februar 2016)

Für dich als Alleskönner doch kein Problem


----------



## Ianus (17. Februar 2016)




----------



## Nordpol (17. Februar 2016)

wenn man keine Bilder mag..., dann eben so...


----------



## Ianus (17. Februar 2016)

Nordpol schrieb:


> wenn man keine Bilder mag..., dann eben so...



Wer sagt das....?


----------



## Nordpol (17. Februar 2016)

dort könnte man auch Tisch und Stuhl oder eine Kommode hinstellen...


----------



## Ianus (17. Februar 2016)

Nordpol schrieb:


> dort könnte man auch Tisch und Stuhl oder eine Kommode hinstellen...


 Könnte man.....


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Februar 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


>



Die rechte Lampe darf aber nur max. 10 Sekunden brennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (17. Februar 2016)

wollte ich auch gerade schreiben Markus.
Aber schöne Rahmensets!!


----------



## Thias (18. Februar 2016)

Ist doch bestimmt eine moderne Halogenbirne mit UV-Filter. Oder LED.


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Februar 2016)

So was zum Beispiel:


----------



## synlos (23. Februar 2016)

War jetzt nur just for fun - dann gewinnt man das Ding auch noch...


----------



## armin-m (23. Februar 2016)

Ja Tom, man muss immer vorsichtig sein in dem was man sich wünscht... 

Wat is et denn?


----------



## synlos (23. Februar 2016)

Irgendwas aus Cardiff, CA. 

Sowas hier:




Ordentlich gerockt, aber strukturell i.O. Habs schon ein wenig gestrippt.


----------



## Spezi66 (23. Februar 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> War jetzt nur just for fun - dann gewinnt man das Ding auch noch...


Konntest du ja wirklich nicht wissen, das es zu dem Kurs weggeht


----------



## mauricer (23. Februar 2016)

Suuuuuuuuuchti. (ich bin dir auf den Fersen)


----------



## synlos (23. Februar 2016)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Konntest du ja wirklich nicht wissen, das es zu dem Kurs weggeht


Im Lebe net...



mauricer schrieb:


> Suuuuuuuuuchti. (ich bin dir auf den Fersen)


Na denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (23. Februar 2016)

Tom, ich muß dir wohl mal ernsthaft ins Gewissen reden...
Wat willste denn mit dem Ding?
Oha.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Hach, die Sucht...
Bin gespannt wann ich rückfällig werde...
momentan bin ich clean.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## synlos (23. Februar 2016)

oppaunke schrieb:


> *1.* Tom, ich muß dir wohl mal ernsthaft ins Gewissen reden...
> *2.* Wat willste denn mit dem Ding?
> Oha.
> *3.* Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
> ...


1. Das schaffste das nich
2. FAHREN
3. werd ich haben
4. GELL? 
5. Demnächst?


----------



## MacB (23. Februar 2016)

CLEAN ist hier wohl keiner von uns ...


----------



## Dean76 (23. Februar 2016)

Egal!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall cleaner 

LG
Andre


----------



## nutallabrot (23. Februar 2016)

Ach bei dir ist der gelandet! Allein schon wegen der Gabel hätte ich den genommen, die fehlt bei mir nämlich...


----------



## Jed (24. Februar 2016)

Vor paar Tagen gekommen, passende Originalgabel ist unterwegs fürs Cadex Nummer 2, diese Schraubsucht...  ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (24. Februar 2016)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Ach bei dir ist der gelandet! Allein schon wegen der Gabel hätte ich den genommen, die fehlt bei mir nämlich...


Na sieh mal einer an. War echt ein "Glückskauf". Ganz schön geritten worden - aber das scheint Ihm nix auszumachen. 
Auch nach intensiver Suche kein Riss o.Ä. entdeckt. Derbe Patina und Rost an der Gabel. Die wird auf jeden Fall ein wenig aufgehübscht.


----------



## mcada (24. Februar 2016)

heiii, es kam was schönes
...................
one - two - three... oder
21 - 22  - 23

auch wenn er eigentlich zu klein ist, aber ich konnte nicht anderes, weil so schon, so komplettierend und original Lack im super Zustand -




darf ich vorstellen, das fehlende Pferd in der 3er-Box.
Nr - 8P22 - nicht ganz so niedrig wie das Myrah, aber sehr passend mit der 22 UND, war auch schon mal hier, das Paket kam aber auch UK








im Paket waren auch noch 1,2 nette Teilchen und dann kam auch noch ein anderes mit hier erworbenem LRS, der sehr schon ist




(Danke nochmal Jens @nutallabrot )

Mal sehen, was dann an die 22 ran kommt, ob wieder Katalog oder mal etwas mischen 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die 20, wie diese Wucht, mE! - vielleicht willst du ja doch mal Jens  @Homer.j1 

bis bald


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (25. Februar 2016)

Jed schrieb:


> Vor paar Tagen gekommen, passende Originalgabel ist unterwegs fürs Cadex Nummer 2, diese Schraubsucht...  ich weißAnhang anzeigen 466370



Hey, das war ja mal meiner!


----------



## Jed (25. Februar 2016)

War nur eine Frage der Zeit wann er wiedererkannt wird


----------



## Jed (25. Februar 2016)

Fahrbereit war es schon am Tag als es ankam, immer dieser Schraubsucht, aber ich will da noch einiges ändern 
Ein Bild zum aktuellen Stand:


----------



## mauricer (1. März 2016)

Felgen für Potts und Phoenix.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dean76 (4. März 2016)

Gestern gekauft und heute mit des Post gekommen





Auch hier nochmal ganz lieben Dank an aalex

Ich habe mich sehr gefreut

LG
Andre


----------



## Ianus (4. März 2016)

Wie geil... inklusive authentischem Espresso-Fleck....


----------



## gtbiker (4. März 2016)

Na dann, schöne Grüße!


----------



## Dean76 (4. März 2016)

Stimmt

Kommen ja auch aus Italien

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (9. März 2016)

Gestern nen Laufradsatz abgeholt, bei einem netten Typ der in Rennräder macht. Nettes Gespräch gehabt, ein paar hübsche Rennräder gesehen (Vitus mit polierten Muffen - einfach nur schön)
Er hatte diesen Satz M900 an Mavic 28" inseriert:



Weil der Preis zweistellig war, bin ich hingefahren. Und hab echt gestaunt. Die Naben sehen aus wie geleckt. Fühlen sich auch so an. Haben wohl viele Jahre im Keller verbracht, montiert an einem Rennrad, das jetzt auf Campa umgerüstet wurde.

Was soll ich jetzt blos machen? Ich wollte die doch an mein Stadtrad schrauben... Luxusprobleme..


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (9. März 2016)

gib sie mir, ich hab auch nen LRS für dein Stadtrad im Tausch...


----------



## Thias (9. März 2016)

Hättest du wohl gerne 
Ich mache sie wahrscheinlich hier dran. Muss aber vorher sehen, ob mich die Achslänge nicht in die Finger beisst. Wenn die vorher an dem alten Renner dran waren, haben sie womöglich 125mm. Falls dem so ist, suche ich eine defekte M950er Nabe. (Suche ich eigentlich auf jeden Fall... )


----------



## Spezi66 (9. März 2016)

Die sollen 130 haben, ich war da auch dran und hatte nachgefragt.


----------



## black-panther (9. März 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Falls dem so ist, suche ich eine defekte M950er Nabe. (Suche ich eigentlich auf jeden Fall... )


950? Sind die benötigten Teile baugleich mit der 900er? Oder war das ein Verschreibser?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (9. März 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Ich mache sie wahrscheinlich hier dran.



besser ist das


----------



## Radsatz (9. März 2016)

Sowas gehört an ein Kuwa Pacer


----------



## Thias (9. März 2016)

Die 950er haben, wenn ich recht informiert bin, die gleichen Achsmasse. Aber die Achse hinten ist aus Ti. Wenn ich mir also einen neue längere Achse besorgen müsste, dann würde ich versuchen, gleich ein kleines Update zu machen.

Pacer ist gerade am Überholt werden. Kann gut sein, dass der LRS irgendwann am Pacer landet.


----------



## neverisforever (14. März 2016)

Kleines Paket für den Magura-Fetischisten:



 
HS66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (24. März 2016)

Missing Link...









Ich könnt hüpfen...


----------



## wtb_rider (24. März 2016)

Die kenn ich


----------



## mauricer (24. März 2016)

Hängt hier auch noch und wartet auf die Rückkehr des Rahmens.....


----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2016)

Danke für den netten Deal, passende Gabel habe ich auch noch im Keller gefunden 
Gut, dass ich nie eine Gabel aus meiner P2-Sammlung abgetreten habe, mittlerweile sind fast alle verbaut oder verplant.


----------



## msony (31. März 2016)

Da würde ich gerne ein Foto von sehen,wenn´s fertig ist.


----------



## mauricer (31. März 2016)

Ich war ja noch so richtig tief in Martins Keller, es beruhigt mich aber zu sehen, dass es in Hamburg noch schlimmere als mich gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (31. März 2016)

P2 Sammlung hört sich schon interessant an.


----------



## black-panther (31. März 2016)

Allerdings


----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich war ja noch so richtig tief in Martins Keller, es beruhigt mich aber zu sehen, dass es in Hamburg noch schlimmere als mich gibt.



Hihi, im Moment komme ich selber kaum rein, da durch die 2. Haushaltsauflösung innerhalb eines halben Jahres von meiner Tante und meinem Vater so viel Kram bei uns zwischengelagert werden muss. Ätzend hoch 10!
Aber ich gebe nicht auf, irgendwann gibt es eine schön Kellereinweihung mit Bier, Boom-Box und Classic-Gequatsche!



msony schrieb:


> P2 Sammlung hört sich schon interessant an.



Bevor da falscher Erwartungen aufkommen, da es hier ja auch _richtig _Verrückte gibt , die meinen Fundus belächeln würden: Es sind insgesamt 8 oder 9 Gabeln. Für mich aber schon so etwas wie eine Sammlung, zumindest habe ich sonst von keinem andere Typ so viele Forken.


----------



## dre101 (31. März 2016)

.


----------



## opi13 (31. März 2016)

durfte heute auch ein kleines Päckchen entgegen nehmen


----------



## Dean76 (31. März 2016)

Ein interessanter Sattel









Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## DEAN48 (31. März 2016)

opi13 schrieb:


> durfte heute auch ein kleines Päckchen entgegen nehmen



Wenn du den auch fährst, dann sollte deine Kinderplanung aber abgeschlossen sein......

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## opi13 (31. März 2016)

schaun wir mal  Jürgen





liebe Grüße


----------



## kutte (9. April 2016)




----------



## synlos (9. April 2016)

kutte schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481422


Auweia, der Gewinner steht schon fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (9. April 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> Auweia, der Gewinner steht schon fest?


Muss ich noch ne bikeporn-kategorie aufmachen?


----------



## kutte (9. April 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> Auweia, der Gewinner steht schon fest?


In der Kategorie 'Beast of Show' rechne ich mir immer was aus


----------



## stoppi_71 (18. April 2016)

Zwar ein relativ wilder Teilemix (Coda, LX ...) aber trotzdem mMn optisch gar nicht so verkehrt. Mal schauen, ob ich auf Starrgabel umrüste. Ist ein seltenes 91er...


----------



## miles2014 (18. April 2016)

Schöner Fang, steht da Duralcan? Ölt die Gabel schon? Wenn nicht, dann lass doch erstmal so. Und bei Gelegenheit eine FSX rein


----------



## stoppi_71 (18. April 2016)

@miles2014: Ja, Duralcan. Die Gabel hatte überhaupt keinen Druck mehr und ölte leicht. Werde sie jetzt einmal verwenden bis ich Ersatz habe, denn so schlecht scheint sie gar nicht zu sein (die Verstellung zeigt nämlich auch Wirkung ).
Vorbau, Sattel (habe einen schönen, gelochten Specialized) und eventuell noch die Stütze werden getauscht.


----------



## magas (18. April 2016)

cooles Specialized und mit seltenen Rahmenmaterial.

wenn's die Marz. nicht mehr brauchst, melde Dich bei mir


----------



## sebse (19. April 2016)

seit gestern bei mir ... ein Devil ... grüsse Sebastian


----------



## kutte (19. April 2016)

sebse schrieb:


> seit gestern bei mir ... ein Devil ... grüsse Sebastian


FOTO! ... bitte


----------



## sebse (19. April 2016)

kutte schrieb:


> FOTO! ... bitte



da war die leitung wohl zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (19. April 2016)

sebse schrieb:


> da war die leitung wohl zu langsam


Ist das ein Beast? Warum hat das nicht die Totenkopf-Zuganschläge am OR?

BtW: Wo gibt es sowas?


----------



## sebse (19. April 2016)

soweit ich weiss gibt es von denen mit den totenköpfen nur eine handvoll und ausser denen im Workshop oder 3 Bildern hier im Forum habe ich auch keine weiteren Infos.
Es wurde hier vor jahren mal eins verkauft das auch nur einen kopf als gegenhalter hinten hatte.
Dies hier ist leider ohne den gegenhalter. Es ist vom erstbesitzer und aus den kleinanzeigen (war sogar recht lange drin).
Name und geburtsdatum stehen unterm tretlager - aber keine Rahmennummer.
Mein Devil Steuersatz kommt auf jeden fall rein (braucht unten ein neues lager und nen gabelkonus) und die Bremsen kommen auch dran - wie auch immer das hinten mit dem zug noch gelößt wird.
Die Kurbel wären schön aber sind grad preislich nicht drin.

ich bin erstmal glücklich so ein stück zu haben, und es fährt so wie es ist 
grüsse sebastian


----------



## kutte (19. April 2016)

sebse schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss gibt es von denen mit den totenköpfen nur eine handvoll und ausser denen im Workshop oder 3 Bildern hier im Forum habe ich auch keine weiteren Infos.


Sehr interessant. Ich dachte, die hätten alle die Skull-Gegenhalter. Machst Du bei Zeiten einen Aufbauthread? Ich würde zu gegebener Zeit gern mehr von dem Rad und den Devil-Komponenten sehen. Das Devil-Zeugs ist schon recht abgefahren und sehr eigenständig


----------



## EWRB2 (20. April 2016)

Ich haette ggfls nen devil laufradsatz abzugeben - schwarze naben (waren nos vorm einspeichen) mit tib 230 - nicht gefahren worden


Liebe Grüße


----------



## mauricer (22. April 2016)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## caemis (22. April 2016)

Für die Kleinsten, das Größte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (22. April 2016)

...da bist Du einen Schritt weiter als ich. Gratuliere


----------



## Ianus (22. April 2016)

Das, so hoffe ich inständig, letzte Projekt wirft seine Schatten voraus. Viel fehlt nicht mehr, lediglich beim LRS bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Highlight... 





Zur Erinnerung...


----------



## KIV (26. April 2016)

Post aus Übersee, feat. Saarland-Connection...


----------



## gtbiker (28. April 2016)

Heute ausgepackt....


----------



## Thias (28. April 2016)

Ich seh gar kein Rad auf dem Bild...


----------



## KIV (28. April 2016)

Das geht ja der Tse-Tse-Fliege mit den Zebras angeblich genauso...
Btw: Genaugenommen ist auf dem Bild auch gar kein 'Rad' zu entdecken, auch wenn man ganz genau hinsieht.


----------



## NatFlanders (28. April 2016)

wollte den Anbieter auch überreden, mir nur das Rahmenset zu verkaufen ... und habe eine Abfuhr bekommen


----------



## mauricer (28. April 2016)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## swonte (28. April 2016)

wo kann man sich für ein Set anstellen?


----------



## planist (28. April 2016)

swonte schrieb:


> wo kann man sich für ein Set anstellen?


@mauricer 
+1 ich auch.. für ein Paar, wenn Du zuviele von den Dingern hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (28. April 2016)

Bei mir kam heute auch ein sehr schönes Teil an!




 

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## atzepenga (28. April 2016)

Gummi...



...es folgen nochmal zwei HinterradReifen,da der VK beim packen wohl:


----------



## miles2014 (28. April 2016)

Alles 1.95er? ?!


----------



## planist (28. April 2016)

planist schrieb:


> @mauricer
> +1 ich auch.. für ein Paar, wenn Du zuviele von den Dingern hast



Sorryyyy .. Ich ruder mal stark zurück. Ich hatte dein Bild nur kurz überflogen --- ich dachte Du hättest folgende Teile erstanden--






sorry


----------



## atzepenga (28. April 2016)

miles2014 schrieb:


> Alles 1.95er? ?!



Yepp aber Preis war einfach verlockend und ich mag die Reifen zum Fahren sehr


----------



## miles2014 (28. April 2016)

Stimmt, sattes Brummen!


----------



## mcada (29. April 2016)

Ein Neuzugang kam heute; Neuland für mich und neuer Typ für den Stall - jetzt Pack ich erstmal aus.  - 






Oben drauf, auch ein Teaser, der eigentlich schon verrät wo es hingeht


----------



## mcada (29. April 2016)

Da ist er - 









Hat schon ein paar echt nette Details u der Rohrsatz wirkt auch klasse gg so einen Logic.


----------



## mcada (30. April 2016)

Und heute das: Ritchey Familienzuwachs, ich könnte nicht anders....





So viel kann ich garnicht bauen, aber freue mich trotzdem
Schönes WE euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curve (30. April 2016)

Ich habe diese Softtails nie verstanden.
Mir tut das schon beim Hingucken richtig weh!


----------



## mcada (30. April 2016)

curve schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Softtails nie verstanden.
> Mir tut das schon beim Hingucken richtig weh!


Also ich versuche das jetzt mal u zur Not, Sammlerstück.
ME sehen einige Fully's wesentlich schmerzhafter aus.
Ich mach vielleicht mal ein Aufbauthread.


----------



## curve (30. April 2016)

mcada schrieb:


> ME sehen einige Fully's wesentlich schmerzhafter aus.


Ich mein das ja nicht optisch, sondern technisch!


----------



## mcada (30. April 2016)

curve schrieb:


> Ich mein das ja nicht optisch, sondern technisch!


Kennst dich konkret mit dem aus, dann würde ich dir mal schreiben? VG


----------



## Dean76 (30. April 2016)

Ich denke mal, und so sehe ich das auch, Marc meint damit die fehlende Lagerung am Tretlager.
Es federn ja im Prinzip nur die Kettenstreben

So würde ich das zumindest sehen

LG
Andre

Ps. Trotzdem ein schönes Teil und irgendwie muß es ja auch funktioniert haben


----------



## Milfseeker (30. April 2016)

... technisch ist das aus meiner Sicht auch fraglich bezüglich Dauerhaltbarkeit, da es bei jedem Wippen die Kettenstreben leicht verbiegt. Für ´nen sanft gefahrenen Klassiker aber wohl vertretbar! 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcada (30. April 2016)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ...Für ´nen sanft gefahrenen Klassiker aber wohl vertretbar!


na hoffentlich


----------



## mcada (30. April 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ps. Trotzdem ein schönes Teil


Na dat find eich aber auch.


----------



## curve (30. April 2016)

Wenn es an den Kettenstreben flext, dann hinterm Tretlager, als wäre dort ein Drehpunkt, "ok". Jetzt ist es ein "Eingelenker"
Dann muss es aber auch an den Ausfallenden flexen, denn beim Einfedern kann der Winkel zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe nicht gleich bleiben, auch "ok". Jetzt ist es ein "Zweigelenker".
Damit nun der Dämpfer nicht geknickt wird, müsste der Wishbone am Sitzrohr flexen oder die Sitzstreben am Dämpfer, um zumindest einen komischen "Dreigelenker" zu haben. Da aber genau diese Stelle am stabilsten scheint, müsste der Dämpfer selbst am meisten Belastung abkriegen.

Aber ich bin kein Maschinen- oder Rahmenbauer, vielleicht liege ich auch vollkommen daneben.
Krank aussehen tut es für mich trotzdem, es widerstrebt meinem Mechanikgefühl. Ich kann die Reibung und das Haken fast spüren


----------



## Dean76 (30. April 2016)

Oder man nimmt wenigstens nen Kettenglied für die Beweglichkeit



 

LG
Andre


----------



## dre101 (30. April 2016)

ich find's geil, da sieht man mal, was stahl, titan oder auch carbon kann und alu nicht...

von federweg kann man da kaum sprechen, außer bei diesem cannondale vor 2-3 jahren,
das hatte glaub ich 80 oder 100mm ohne gelenk...
eigentlich flext der ganze hinterbau, also die ganze kettenstrebe und die ganze sattelstrebe,
je nachdem auch, wie's konifiziert ist, da gibts nicht eine stelle, wo's "knickt"...

edit: das mein ich... 2010 scalpel, bild ist von bikeradar verlinkt...


----------



## atzepenga (30. April 2016)

Die erste Reihe der SoftTails von DeKerf sind oft gebrochen, dann hat er auf Titanstreben umgestellt und es hat gehalten. Grundsätzlich denke ich TR&CD wussten nach einem Testlauf schon was sie tun, ein SoftTail soll ja auch kein FullyLight darstellen  (wie der Name ja schon verrät ). Hatte ja auch mal das erste von Ritchey  (97)und die Optik ist live eigentlich ganz nett.
Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang 

Ps : Die sind in den Katalogen mit 2,5cm "Federweg " deklariert, ich denke die Wahrheit liegt bei 1-1,5cm.


----------



## atzepenga (30. April 2016)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> ... technisch ist das aus meiner Sicht auch fraglich bezüglich Dauerhaltbarkeit, da es bei jedem Wippen die Kettenstreben leicht verbiegt. Für ´nen sanft gefahrenen Klassiker aber wohl vertretbar!
> 
> Gruß
> Markus





Dean76 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, und so sehe ich das auch, Marc meint damit die fehlende Lagerung am Tretlager.
> Es federn ja im Prinzip nur die Kettenstreben
> 
> So würde ich das zumindest sehen
> ...



Viele Rahmen brechen weil sie zu steif sind und Schläge nicht absorbieren. Jetzt denkt mal genau das auf die SoftTails um 

Edit: von der DeKerf Website zum Thema geklaut:
*1998:* The Team SL got a further refinement with the addition of Reynolds 853 chainstays. The Generation also joined the Reynolds family by being constructed of Reynolds 725. The road frame ('Prodigy') was back, also sporting a Reynolds 853 main triangle and chainstays. The most talked about frame for 1998 was the Team ST - the softtail. This frame used a steel spring in the monostay and special chainstays from Ritchey to provide almost an inch of travel on an otherwise hardtail frame.   *1999:* With supply problems hampering the availability of the steel chainstays that we used in 1998, we had proceeded on putting into production an idea whose time had come for the 1999 frame. We replaced the steel chainstay with a titanium version. In a page of the July issue of BIKE magazine, Mike Ferrentino referred to the '99 version of the ST as the 'best handling bike in the world', and created a feverish demand for this new version of the frame. The 'Generation' also gets onto the air-hardening wagon by switching to Reynolds 631 tuning, the little brother to 853.


----------



## mcada (30. April 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich denke ich TR&CD wussten nach einem Testlauf schon was sie tun, ein SoftTail soll ja auch kein FullyLight darstellen  (wie der Name ja schon verrät ). Hatte ja auch mal das erste von Ritchey  (97) und die Optik ist live eigentlich ganz nett.
> Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang



Danke. Glaubt man dem hier, habe ich ein 97er (er hat Serial: SOFT 088, ich  SOFT 090)

Zur Optik - habe mal ein Farbcheck gemacht, sieht sehr ähnlich aus (wg dem Nebenkriegsschauplatz: Farbcodes Team Farben beim Don Myrah P23)


 

Überlege auch, ob ich die Judy XC vom Breezer nehme, die ist eh bald über.


----------



## mcada (30. April 2016)

.


----------



## cannone (30. April 2016)

Shoppen mit dem Utze....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (30. April 2016)

Da sind ja ein paar schöne Highlights bei



LG
Andre


----------



## felixdelrio (30. April 2016)

Ich kippe meine Schubladen auch mal aus ...


----------



## Ianus (1. Mai 2016)

War bei meinem Quantum Pro Aufbau lange hin und her gerissen bei der Frage nach der Antriebsgruppe. Campagnolo Record 10- oder 8-fach, Dura-Ace 7700 oder 7410. Bis ich in der Bucht bei einer nahezu makellosen Komplettgruppe per Sofortkauf kurzen Prozess machen musste.... die Fotos waren vielversprechend. Und es hat sich gelohnt....


----------



## Horst Link (6. Mai 2016)

Endlich ein passender Lenker zum Rest des Rades. Love ist in the Dirt!




Off Road Dirt by ultrahorst, on Flickr




Dirt Research by ultrahorst, on Flickr


----------



## mauricer (6. Mai 2016)

Das Rad dass viele gerne hätten (inkl. mir). Schön dass du es immer wieder einsaust


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## msony (6. Mai 2016)

Es reicht jetzt mit die Kröten
Ich muss mal mein Brodie standesgemäß aufbrezeln


----------



## Horst Link (7. Mai 2016)

Kröten teilen verboten? Ach ne...


----------



## Ianus (14. Mai 2016)

Kleinteile.. bei mir kommt nur noch Krimskrams.

Endlich eine schöne Umwerferschelle gefunden...




ich finde die kommt richtig gut...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Mai 2016)

Jetzt erst gesehen:



mcada schrieb:


> Und heute das: Ritchey Familienzuwachs, ich könnte nicht anders....



Zur Frage, wann und wo es bricht, könnte ich Folgendes beitragen:

7 Jahre Hobbyrennen und Marathons:




https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21296615855/in/album-72157649779676101/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (20. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist gerade CK-Flut angesagt...



Diesmal noch billiger, dafür aber komplett


----------



## mcada (20. Mai 2016)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Jetzt erst gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie schade, aber dankw für den Post. Auch nette Bilder hast du da.
VG
Matthias 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte es damals schweißen lassen und bin nochmal 6 Jahre damit gefahren
bis es wieder gerissen ist. 
Hier im Forum hab ich jetzt neuwertigen Ersatz gefunden.
(Der alten Rahmen wartet trotzdem beim Rahmenbauer auf Reperatur - ich konnte
ihn ja nicht wegschmeißen...)


----------



## mcada (22. Mai 2016)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Ich hatte es damals schweißen lassen und bin nochmal 6 Jahre damit gefahren
> bis es wieder gerissen ist.
> Hier im Forum hab ich jetzt neuwertigen Ersatz gefunden.
> (Der alten Rahmen wartet trotzdem beim Rahmenbauer auf Reperatur - ich konnte
> ihn ja nicht wegschmeißen...)


Dh - er ist es wert?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Milfseeker (22. Mai 2016)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> ... (Der alten Rahmen wartet trotzdem beim Rahmenbauer auf Reperatur - ich konnte
> ihn ja nicht wegschmeißen...)





mcada schrieb:


> Dh - er ist es wert?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Alte Liebe eben!


----------



## mcada (22. Mai 2016)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> Alte Liebe eben!





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. Mai 2016)

Milfseeker schrieb:


> Alte Liebe eben!



Genau 
...so teuer wird das Schweißen aber auch nicht werden.


----------



## SCM (23. Mai 2016)

Da ist man mal ein halbes Jahr nicht da und DHL läuft direkt Amok...











Es passen nicht alle Laufradsätze aufs Bild...


----------



## synlos (23. Mai 2016)

Die kleinen Dinge können das Herz auch erfreuen.


----------



## opi13 (23. Mai 2016)

von den Hebeln hab ich auch noch einen rechten liegen , würde sagen in gleichem Zustand , falls Interesse besteht pn mich


----------



## synlos (24. Mai 2016)

opi13 schrieb:


> von den Hebeln hab ich auch noch einen rechten liegen , würde sagen in gleichem Zustand , falls Interesse besteht pn mich


Danke Thomas, bei Zeiten vielleicht. Mich drängt das Projekt nicht. 
Ne Twin Strut vielleicht im Petto?


----------



## Milfseeker (26. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend,

zuerst einmal meinen Dank an Tom aka @Spezi66 für die Vermittlung des Angebots   .

Es handelt sich um diese zwei schönen Teile:








... und es hing sogar noch ein ganzes Fahrrad dran (empfindsame Gemüter bitte erst hinsetzen!   ):






















Komplettes Rad bis auf HED Laufräder wird bis Samstag morgen 26.5. verschenkt, dann geht es komplett zum Verwerter.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2016)

Der finale LRS fürs QuantumPro ist da.... Dierl & Obermayer oder kurz Lightweight. Noch aus der Leberkäsofen/Traktorscheunenära. Nicht period-correct, aber alt genug.






Noch mit richtig gut Naben... 





Die jüngere Generation, die ich auch noch habe (Gen 2) ist dagegen vom Finish ein echter Rückschritt.


----------



## ceo (2. Juni 2016)

wird ein hübsches angeberbike


----------



## Ianus (2. Juni 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> wird ein hübsches angeberbike  Anhang anzeigen 499246



So what... . Vor allem wird es schön leicht


----------



## ceo (2. Juni 2016)

also mir wär's zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (2. Juni 2016)

Sehr schöner LRS, aber wahrscheinlich teurer als das Set oder? Bin sehr gespannt aufs Endergebnis und vor allem Endgewicht. Sicher eine geile Maschine.


----------



## HOLZWURM (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Mit Lightweight bist Du sicher bei 6 Kilo.oder??


----------



## KIV (2. Juni 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> wird ein hübsches angeberbike  Anhang anzeigen 499246


Er steht halt zum Klischee...


----------



## Ianus (3. Juni 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Er steht halt zum Klischee...


Voll und ganz...


----------



## Spaltinho (3. Juni 2016)

Heute klingelte es und ein netter, verschwitzter DHL-Mensch kam mir auf halber Treppe entgegen und brachte mir dieses Paket....








Nach einer kurzen Panikattackte, beruhigte ich mich schnell wieder, da man sich beim Bauch meiner besseren Hälfte weniger Sorgen um Nachwuchs machen muss, als man das bei meiner Kugel machen sollte.
Also alles gut, und so auch der Inhalt. Nagelneuer LRS für das schwarz aufgebaute Wicked.
Danke Henrik !










Somit haben beide Wickeds nun auch passende Stelzen. Was bei beiden noch fehlt sind alle Schalteinheiten.









Es geht also an dieser Stelle bald weiter...


----------



## black-panther (3. Juni 2016)

Genau sowas sucht doch @msony


----------



## msony (3. Juni 2016)

ja,aber dieser Laufradsatz ist zum Fahren zu schade.


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist auch etwas angekommen. Vielen Dank an @Knox089 für die Unterstützung bei Abholung und Versand .











Das Rad hat schon 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel, die auch nicht ganz ohne Spuren an ihm vorüber gegangen sind, aber mal sehen, was da noch so geht.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Knox089 (4. Juni 2016)

Sehr sehr gerne, hat Spass gemacht das gute Stück aus seinem Verlies zu holen. Ich bin gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Sehr schöner LRS, aber wahrscheinlich teurer als das Set oder?



Nein.... in etwa gleich. 



HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mit Lightweight bist Du sicher bei 6 Kilo.oder??



Ich denke eine 7 vor dem Komma ist da realistischer.


----------



## HOLZWURM (4. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich aber beruhigt.

Ich weiß aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung was man tun und zahlen muss um bei einem 58er Rahmen eine 6,0 zu erreichen.

Ich weiß aber auch wieviel bei Gewichtsangaben geschummelt wird, und wie wenig Angaben der Realität entsprechen.

Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem Quantum Pro, und man sollte bedenken das so ein Rahmen schon mal 20 Jahre alt ist. Und dafür ist das Ergebnis gigantisch.

Danke

Thilo


----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2016)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber beruhigt.
> 
> Ich weiß aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung was man tun und zahlen muss um bei einem 58er Rahmen eine 6,0 zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Gerade mal gewogen und in Anbetracht der noch fehlenden Teile (Liner/Nokon/Schaltzüge für Schaltwerk/Umwerfer und Pedale) wird es auf ein fahrfertiges Gesamtgewicht von ca. 7,4 kg herauslaufen..+/-


----------



## atzepenga (4. Juni 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Gerade mal gewogen und in Anbetracht der noch fehlenden Teile (Liner/Nokon/Schaltzüge für Schaltwerk/Umwerfer und Pedale) wird es auf ein fahrfertiges Gesamtgewicht von ca. 7,4 kg herauslaufen..+/-



Passt! Ich habe meinen Renner nach dem Kauf von 6,7kg auf 7,7kg downgegradet... Hab jetzt ein viel besseres(sicheres)Gefühl


----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Passt! Ich habe meinen Renner nach dem Kauf von 6,7kg auf 7,7kg downgegradet... Hab jetzt ein viel besseres(sicheres)Gefühl



Das Klein reiht sich damit zwischen die beiden Ottrotts ein (6,9kg und 7,6kg). Fahre ja die ganze Zeit mit dem 7,6kg-Rad, auch im Anbetracht meines eigenen Gewichtes.


----------



## Milfseeker (4. Juni 2016)

... spielst Du damit auf die günstigste Gewichtstuningmaßnahme an, die Optimierung des BMI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (4. Juni 2016)

7,6 sollte man heute aber auch mit einem Stahlrahmen hinbekommen. Da würde ich mich am wohlsten fühlen.


----------



## Ianus (4. Juni 2016)

Mit den aktuellen Stahllegierungen ist das auch kein Thema.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juni 2016)

Da musst du dann aber auch bei den Teilen Vollgas geben. Grosser Stahlrahmen+Gabel und halbwegs klassische Laufräder + 7,6kg und gut fahrbar dürfte Utopie sein.


----------



## Ianus (5. Juni 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Da musst du dann aber auch bei den Teilen Vollgas geben. Grosser Stahlrahmen+Gabel und halbwegs klassische Laufräder + 7,6kg und gut fahrbar dürfte Utopie sein.


 Da für mich eh nicht interessant muss ich mir da keinerlei Gedanken machen....


----------



## whoa (5. Juni 2016)

Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle wenn bei meinem Ritchey Road Logic endlich mal eine 8 vor dem Komma stehen wird und nicht wie bei allen meinen bisherigen Rennern eine 9. 
Aber ich krieg ja auch nichtmal ein Titan-MTB unter die "geforderte Klassikgrenze" von 9,5kg.


----------



## Ianus (5. Juni 2016)

Gewicht wird vollkommen überbewertet...... sowohl als auch....


----------



## mauricer (5. Juni 2016)

Stahlrahmen muss ja nicht zwingend Stahlgabel haben. Aber auch egal. Alles zwischen 7 und 9 ist doch perfekt fahrbar.Letztens bin ich über diese Schönheit aus London gestolpert. Ein feuchter Traum.


----------



## black-panther (5. Juni 2016)

schöner Rahmen, aber die Kurbel ist mal hässlich...


----------



## Ianus (5. Juni 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> aber die Kurbel ist mal hässlich...



.... die ganze Gruppe!


----------



## mauricer (5. Juni 2016)

Geschmacksache. Funktioniert aber auch richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Juni 2016)

Definitiv funktioniert die top.


----------



## Ianus (6. Juni 2016)

Von Funktion war keine Rede...


----------



## Thias (8. Juni 2016)

Meine versehentlich bei ebay erstandene XTR-Gruppe...




Falls wer einen "wunderschönen" British eagle Taiwan-ECS-Rahmen mit 1 1/4" Steuersatz und Alugabel brauchen kann..


----------



## pommerngerrit (9. Juni 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Meine versehentlich bei ebay erstandene XTR-Gruppe..



 versehentlich hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Thias (9. Juni 2016)

oopsie! 

Und zu meiner Frau hab ich gesagt, die Klingel fürs Rad vom Sohnemann ist angekommen...


----------



## BontragerTom (9. Juni 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> .... die ganze Gruppe!


Ne, finde ich nicht.Die aktuelle DA ist imho sehr gelungen, optisch wie technisch, Di2, Träumchen.


----------



## NatFlanders (9. Juni 2016)

welches Versandunternehmen hat das ECS-Bike geliefert? 

scheinbar durfte auf eine Verpackung verzichtet werden


----------



## Thias (9. Juni 2016)

Hermes, ohne Tüte, die kostet 8 Euro extra,iirc.


----------



## NatFlanders (9. Juni 2016)

Hab immer gedacht, daß Hermes auf eine Verpackung besteht.

also entweder selber verpacken oder diese Plane kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (9. Juni 2016)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Ne, finde ich nicht.Die aktuelle DA ist imho sehr gelungen, optisch wie technisch, Di2, Träumchen.


Das ist doch reine Geschmackssache. Ich halte von einer elektronischen Schaltung rein garnichts und dafür muss ich es nichtmal getestet haben. Keep it simple!

Optisch muss ich gestehen finde ich die neuesten Campa Sachen hässlicher als die aktuelle Dura Ace. Das sollte aber nicht als Lob für Shimano, sondern eher als Tadel für Campagnolo verstanden werden, denn hübsch sind beide nicht.


----------



## ceo (10. Juni 2016)

NatFlanders schrieb:


> Hab immer gedacht, daß Hermes auf eine Verpackung besteht.
> 
> also entweder selber verpacken oder diese Plane kaufen




habe diesen hermesservice mehrmals genutzt und bewußt nie die hülle dazugekauft. jedesmal war aber eine hülle dabei.
scheinbar ist es gezielte bauernfängerei seitens hermes mmn. man bekommt die riesentüte sowieso.


----------



## Thias (10. Juni 2016)

Ist bei mir das dritte Rad, das ich per Hermes bekommen habe. Und das erste mal ohne Tüte. War auch etwas billiger.
Hat mich auch gewundert, aber in dem Fall nicht gestört.


----------



## NatFlanders (10. Juni 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> habe diesen hermesservice mehrmals genutzt und bewußt nie die hülle dazugekauft. jedesmal war aber eine hülle dabei.
> scheinbar ist es gezielte bauernfängerei seitens hermes mmn. man bekommt die riesentüte sowieso.



Ich denke mal, daß die Hermes-Fahrer Auflagen haben, nur verpackte Fahrräder einzuladen. Schließlich könnte ein Fahrrad andere Güter beim Transport vermutzen.

der Fahrer hat also zwei Alternativen. Er könnte sagen, daß er ein unverpacktes Fahrrad nicht transportieren darf. Dann hat er den Weg umsonst gemacht und muß auf seine Provision verzichten oder er wirft einfach eine Plane drüber.

Iloxx ist ok, wird mir aber langsam zu teuer. (60 Euro) Und bei ollen Bikes, deren Rahmen eh kaum etwas wert sind, wäre Hermes ohne Folie (40 Euro) eine Alternative. Mit Folie ist man aber auch schon wieder bei 46 Euro.


----------



## planist (11. Juni 2016)

HURRAAA.. 
Riesen Dank an @ogni !!!  
Sein Rossin ist heil bei mir gelandet..hier die dazugehörige Auspack-Story 



 

 

 






 

 




 

 

ps. Eine Aufbau Doku folgt..wahrscheinlich im Made in Italy Faden. Grüße


----------



## Dean76 (11. Juni 2016)

Sehr schönes Teil

Aufbau Doku?

Sieht doch schon soweit fertig aus

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (11. Juni 2016)

Das ist ja mal geil verpackt! Chapeau, @ogni :daumen


----------



## planist (11. Juni 2016)

kutte schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal geil verpackt! Chapeau, @ogni :daumen


ja, es war extrem gut verpackt!!!!


----------



## ogni (11. Juni 2016)

Danke und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Trek-Maniac (11. Juni 2016)

Die drei schönsten Farben alle an einem Rahmen. Sooo geil!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Juni 2016)

Äusserst cooler Paintjob


----------



## whoa (16. Juni 2016)

War wohl mal ein Ausstellungsset in einem Laden, oder auf 'ner Messe.

Der Plan ist daraus eine funktionierende Nabe für mein Brodie zu basteln. Werkzeug und Ersatzteil ist schon bestellt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juni 2016)

Ich hab auch noch eine Kiste mit Teilen ;-). Den geschraubten Ring, welcher die Zahnscheibe aufnimmt,  gibt's in mehreren Größen.


----------



## whoa (16. Juni 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eine Kiste mit Teilen ;-). Den geschraubten Ring, welcher die Zahnscheibe aufnimmt,  gibt's in mehreren Größen.


Yo hab ich gesehn. Ich hab nach Augenmaß bestellt. In dem aufgeschnittenen Modell hab ich die Unterschiede hoffentlich gut erkannt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juni 2016)

Das sind nur 2-3mm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere,  im neueren Modell ist er größer.


----------



## whoa (17. Juni 2016)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das sind nur 2-3mm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere,  im neueren Modell ist er größer.


Ich geb zwar zu die neueren Varianten (240er) nicht zu kennen, aber im Onlineshop ist das schon sehr gut erklärt. Ob der Durchmesser da jetzt unterschiedlich ist, keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall erkennt man den Unterschied sehr gut an der Nut. Mein Schnittmodell hat keine Nut und sollte wenn ich richtig liege eine DT Hügi '98 HR-Nabe sein. Der schlanke Nabenkörper wär dann logischerweise die DT Hügi '95.
Das sollte dann auch mit meiner Erinnerung von damals hinhauen, ich mein das etwa 1994/95 rum Hügi von DT übernommen wurde. Danach gab's dann erstmal weiter die klassische Hügi Compact nur halt wieder Swiss Made mit DT Hügi Schriftzug. Ab etwa 1998 dann die exakt gleiche Nabe nur mit einem etwas "aufgeblähten" Nabenkörper. Btw der Gewichtsunterschied liegt bei 9g.

*Alte Version*







> Gewindering Stahl Version I
> Gewindring für DT Hügi ‘95/‘98 HR Nabe
> DT Hügi TD / DT 540 HR Nabe
> DT 340 HR Nabe
> ...


 


*Neue Version*






> Gewindering Stahl, Version II
> Gewindering passend für alle 240-basierten Zahnscheibennaben
> inkl. Nut für Passscheibe DIN 988 - nicht im Lieferumfang erhalten
> passt lediglich bei der ganz alten, sehr seltenen Hügi 240 non-disc HR Variante Version I nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Juni 2016)

Da gibt's noch eine Version bis 95.


----------



## kutte (17. Juni 2016)

Zur zeitlichen Einordnung: Dein Schnittmodell sollte die 95er Version sein,  @whoa. Die der Nachfolgenden liefen auf der Nichtantriebsseite in einem Kegelstumpf aus.


----------



## whoa (17. Juni 2016)

Ok also dann ist der schlanke DT Swiss Hügi Nabenkörper (auf meinem Bild oben links) vom von Frank angesprochenen Pre '95 Modell und mein Schnittmodell (sowie der Nabenkörper auf meinem Bild oben rechts) ist die Hügi '95.

Ich werd wenn das Werkzeug da ist mal Bilder von meinem ganzen Hügi-Geraffel machen und dazu 'nen eigenen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## kutte (17. Juni 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> Ok also dann ist der schlanke DT Swiss Hügi Nabenkörper (auf meinem Bild oben links) vom von Frank angesprochenen Pre '95 Model


Den gab es meines Wissens 95 auch noch. Ich kenn die Variante bspw. als RR-Version - und die passt mit anderen Endstücken versehen auch ins MTB.

Edit: hier ein Bild dazu


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Juni 2016)

Micha, ich hatte das im Schwarzen mal alles aufgelistet. Zumindest das, was ich weiss.


----------



## noka78 (28. Juni 2016)

Was für ein herrlicher Tagesbeginn - die Vorfreude war seit knappen 4 Wochen Wochen auf Höchstspannung !!! Ein Stück MTB-Geschichte ist wohlauf eingetroffen....













Obwohl die Verpackungskunst mal wieder nach Beschädigung geschrien hat ist GsD alles heil geblieben...
Da halfen auch keine vorherigen Tips und Anmerkungen meinerseits - Steuerrohr und Schaltauge waren ungeschützt - zum Glück war der Karton doppelwandig und im Hinterbau klemmte wenigstens ein Abstandshalter. The American Way of (Bike)-Life...

Mehr dazu dann später im Restaurierungs- und Aufbauthread...

Gruss Norman


----------



## mauricer (28. Juni 2016)

Heute ebenfalls in Empfang genommen.


----------



## caemis (28. Juni 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Heute ebenfalls in Empfang genommen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen von Keith?


----------



## Rieboldo (28. Juni 2016)

noka78 schrieb:


> Was für ein herrlicher Tagesbeginn - die Vorfreude war seit knappen 4 Wochen Wochen auf Höchstspannung !!! Ein Stück MTB-Geschichte ist wohlauf eingetroffen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ein Breezer? Wusste gar nicht dass die Alu verbaut haben!? Stückzahl à la Zigaretten in einer Packung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (28. Juni 2016)

caemis schrieb:


> Mit freundlichen Grüßen von Keith?



So ist es.


----------



## Thias (29. Juni 2016)

Rieboldo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Breezer? Wusste gar nicht dass die Alu verbaut haben!? Stückzahl à la Zigaretten in einer Packung?



Das ist ein American vom Typ Breezer. Guggstdu hier


----------



## Rieboldo (29. Juni 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Das ist ein American vom Typ Breezer. Guggstdu hier



Aah OK - da steht schon ewig einer in der Bucht...hab aber nie genau genug hingeschaut um zu sehen dass der aus Alu ist.


----------



## Thias (29. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Teile-Mischmasch und dem Preis, kein Wunder, dass das da so ewig rumdümpelt.


----------



## atzepenga (29. Juni 2016)

@noka78 : mach Dolomiti dat Teil


----------



## pommerngerrit (29. Juni 2016)

nee, Horizon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommerngerrit (29. Juni 2016)

Mo, kannst du mal nen Bild von den Gegenhalter am oberrohr machen? 
ist das abgesetzt?
noch nie gesehen.


----------



## mauricer (29. Juni 2016)

Die sind genietet Gerrit. Das hatten wohl zumindest die frühen Bontys - oder @ZeFlo ?


----------



## pommerngerrit (29. Juni 2016)

ach, also Alu in silber? das is ja mal fein. Kannte ich noch gar net. 
Danke Mo.


----------



## Koe (29. Juni 2016)

Gibt's auch in dunkel. Sollte dann ein frühes Bonty sein. Eventl. ist dann bei dir auch noch der Monostay offen @mauricer ?

Besorg dir schon mal diese Hülsen für die Außenhüllen sonst wird das nix bei den Gegenhaltern ;-)


----------



## mauricer (29. Juni 2016)

Ein 1991 um genau zu sein. Offener Monostau? @Koe  welche Hülsen genau, wo bekomme ich die?


----------



## BontragerTom (29. Juni 2016)

Ferrules wie bei Yeti könnte er meinen. Eventuell passen die von Synlos?
Grüße


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Die sind genietet Gerrit. Das hatten wohl zumindest die frühen Bontys - oder @ZeFlo ?



genau! die idee dahinter die dünnwandigen rennrad rohrsätze, die kb verwendet hat, nicht durch überhitzung zu beschädigen. wurde beim off road und race lite anfangs bei cablestops und flaschenhalter inserts gemacht.


----------



## pommerngerrit (30. Juni 2016)

und wieso haben die das dann später nicht mehr so gebaut? ist dann anderes Geröhr genommen worden?


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2016)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> und wieso haben die das dann später nicht mehr so gebaut? ist dann anderes Geröhr genommen worden?



die cablestops wurden m.w. ab anfang 92 mit silberlot verlötet, das mit wesentlich geringer hitze arbeitet.
die flaha inserts sind aber weiterhin geklebte & vernietete alu inserts geblieben. die letzte version, schon unter trek, aber in santacruz gebaut (mit den durchgehenden sitzstreben) hatte dann m.w. auch gelötete flaha inserts. in natura hab ich davon keins gesehen.


----------



## caemis (30. Juni 2016)

Die Gegenhalte auf dem OR bei meinem 91er Bonti sind auch schon gelötet - keine konsistente Vorgehensweise bei KB. Ich habe dafür allerdings auch keine extra Hülsen gebraucht - die Standardgröße passt. Allerdings brauchst du für den Gegenhalter am Hinterbau einen speziellen Ferrule -falls du den nicht hast, ein Radladen mit Cyclocross-Kundschaft kann dir da Erfahrungsgemäß weiterhelfen. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (6. Juli 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2030514]
	
[/URL]
!


----------



## pommerngerrit (6. Juli 2016)




----------



## caemis (6. Juli 2016)

Und in der Sonne nur mit einer guten Sonnenbrille erträglich


----------



## mauricer (6. Juli 2016)

Post aus dem Erzgebirge...1000 dank an Dany!


----------



## newsboy (6. Juli 2016)

nette vorbauten und anständige währung!


----------



## mauricer (6. Juli 2016)

Das Scheiss-Kleingeld hängt einem immer Jahre nach, nur weil man einmal da war. Jetzt kriegt man dafür aber nix mehr.


----------



## whoa (12. Juli 2016)

Kommt entweder an mein Slingshot, oder an's 86er Cannondale. Mal schaun.


----------



## black-panther (12. Juli 2016)

komischer Platz für die Bremsscheibe


----------



## felixdelrio (13. Juli 2016)

Neue Anker für die Kampfmaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (14. Juli 2016)

Abgeholt und gleich mal reingeschaut


----------



## kutte (14. Juli 2016)

Ist das der Germans, der hier irgendwo vor einigen Tagen besprochen wurde?


----------



## atzepenga (14. Juli 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Abgeholt und gleich mal reingeschaut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 511329 Anhang anzeigen 511330 Anhang anzeigen 511331



Wieder ein Rad weniger im ClassicUniversum


----------



## Thias (14. Juli 2016)

80er, U-Brake, zwei Flaschenhalter... was das wohl ist  

Ein ausgewanderter Germane, für den ausgewanderten Germanen?


----------



## black-panther (14. Juli 2016)

kutte schrieb:


> Ist das der Germans, der hier irgendwo vor einigen Tagen besprochen wurde?


Jau, will ich mal hoffen 

Und nun ab in den Keller mit dem Karton, gell Simon?!
Ich trage echt schwer an der Last, der wohl Einzige hier zu sein, der nur 2 aufgebaute und etliche zerlegte Räder hat


----------



## mauricer (14. Juli 2016)

Hey Moment mal, was ist das genau????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (14. Juli 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Hey Moment mal, was ist das genau????


Guckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/disk...s-entdeckt-thread.760998/page-8#post-13910050


----------



## msony (14. Juli 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ich trage echt schwer an der Last, der wohl Einzige hier zu sein, der nur 2 aufgebaute und etliche zerlegte Räder hat




Endlich,dann wird ja das Rektek bald seinen Weg nach Wattenscheid finden.


----------



## atzepenga (14. Juli 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Hey Moment mal, was ist das genau????



Nicht "ist" sondern ab jetzt "war"


----------



## atzepenga (14. Juli 2016)

msony schrieb:


> Endlich,dann wird ja das Rektek bald seinen Weg nach Wattenscheid finden.



Wieso haste nicht das auf Ebay vor 2 Wochen gekauft?! Nun hat der Ole 3 (!) RekTeks


----------



## msony (14. Juli 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Wieso haste nicht das auf Ebay vor 2 Wochen gekauft?! Nun hat der Ole 3 (!) RekTeks



weil ich nix mehr kaufe,ich fahr lieber.


----------



## atzepenga (14. Juli 2016)

msony schrieb:


> weil ich nix mehr kaufe,ich fahr lieber.



Ja ne is klar...


----------



## black-panther (14. Juli 2016)

Wie, da war ein Rektek auf ebay?


----------



## atzepenga (14. Juli 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wie, da war ein Rektek auf ebay?



Ja! Der Verkäufer hat es aber als "ClarkKent" eingestellt.... 17" 2. Baureihe (also ohne U-Brake) 999€ mit Preisvorschlag.... Ich habe kurz gezuckt, bin aber grad bisschen vom ClassicQuark weg...


----------



## kutte (14. Juli 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wie, da war ein Rektek auf ebay?


Ja: www.ebay.de/itm/331874781507


----------



## black-panther (14. Juli 2016)

Danke, schon gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (14. Juli 2016)

Bei mir kam heute auch ein großes Paket an.



 
Und das auch noch viel früher als erwartet


Benötigte Teile!


 

Was da wohl drin ist?


 




 
Sehr vorbildlich verpackt


Mehr dann in meinem künftigen Aufbaufaden.

LG
Andre


----------



## Thias (14. Juli 2016)

Mantis? Sehr geil. Ich freu mich auf den Faden.


----------



## Dean76 (20. Juli 2016)

NOS


 

Nicht NOS


 

LG
Andre


----------



## Nehcuk (27. Juli 2016)

endlich kommt zusammen was zusammen gehört 






vielen dank an caemis


----------



## mauricer (27. Juli 2016)

Na dann bin ich ja raus.


----------



## mauricer (8. August 2016)

Endlich...


----------



## IHateRain (8. August 2016)

Klasse  Ging ja fix.


----------



## mauricer (8. August 2016)

Ja. Nur 13 Monate. 

Wobei der zweite Vorbau dann echt schnell ging, dazu hatte ich mich ja entschlossen, als Gabel und Vorbau 1 schon fertig waren.


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2016)

Sollte für ne Zeit reichen



 

@magas @Titanfreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (9. August 2016)

Macht das Zeug auch high?


----------



## chowi (11. August 2016)

Nabend.



sexy Legs

Gruß chowi


----------



## Dean76 (16. August 2016)

Vielen Dank an Tewje und Phil!



 

LG
Andre


----------



## mauricer (19. August 2016)

Die Gabel kam am letzten Tag vor dem Urlaub. Ist aber eventuell nur Platzhalter....


----------



## synlos (19. August 2016)




----------



## kutte (21. August 2016)

Bei mir ist auch etwas Schönes eingetroffen, das ich sehnsüchtig erwarte habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (5. September 2016)

Die erste originale Switchblade in Neon welche ich freier Wildbahn erspähen konnte  Großen Dank an Sascha 





Jetzt kommt zusammen was zusammen gehört...mehr dazu in meinem bestehenden Carbo-Titan Aufbauthread.


----------



## Linipupini (10. September 2016)

Heute angekommen,
LRS mit Rigida Turbo 900 Felgen, Edco Competition Naben, gewellten Speichen,
CS-M900 Kassette. Bereift mit Panaracer Smoke Compe 26×2.1 und Dart II Comp. 26×2.10 beide Reifen sind neu, nur staubig.
Meikel


----------



## mauricer (4. Oktober 2016)

Heute neben Wicked und diversen Gabeln auch zwei Sachen, die ich behalte...





In der Ausgabe von 2009 ist ein 11-seitiges Interview mit Charlie Cunningham drin. 

Leider ist mir das First Flight Bikes-Shirt in L etwas zu groß. Hat jemand Interesse? Kostenpunkt 30 Euro inkl Versand, natürlich neu...


----------



## caemis (4. Oktober 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> In der Ausgabe von 2009 ist ein 11-seitiges Interview mit Charlie Cunningham drin.


Hört sich nach einer schönen Lektüre und tollen Fotos an! Viel Spaß damit, Moritz...


----------



## mauricer (4. Oktober 2016)

Habs grad gelesen.....Alter, was für ein geiler Typ. Will man sofort eins seiner Räder haben.


----------



## mauricer (5. Oktober 2016)

Das waren allerdings die zwei wichtigsten Sachen aus dem Paket. Der liebe Steve hat noch einen seiner schönen Shims gefunden. Und die Magura-Griffe kommen an Potts und Phoenix.


----------



## noka78 (5. Oktober 2016)

Oh, vom Charlie optimierte Maguras Ergonomic


----------



## mauricer (6. Oktober 2016)

Das war auch noch im Paket. IBIS Gabel von 1987...


----------



## kalihalde (6. Oktober 2016)

Der Postmann hat heute bei mir auch mal wieder geklingelt ...





... und ein recht leichtes Paket abgegeben.







Mal sehen, wohin die Aufbaureise geht .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## caemis (10. Oktober 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2070629]
	
[/URL]​
...mehr Inhalt hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (10. Oktober 2016)

Moppedauspuff?


----------



## caemis (10. Oktober 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Moppedauspuff?


Verrat doch nich alles - dazu gabs ne riesige Rolle Panzertape, damits auch an der Schwalbe hält...


----------



## oneschnark (11. Oktober 2016)

Nos DB
Fotos kommen noch...




Philippe


----------



## msony (11. Oktober 2016)

wau,das ist echt schön.


----------



## oneschnark (13. Oktober 2016)

DB mit xt 730 / 732 



Philippe


----------



## black-panther (14. Oktober 2016)

Hi Phil,

kommt das aus Wien?

LG
Chris


----------



## atzepenga (14. Oktober 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> kommt das aus Wien?
> 
> ...



Nein DiamondBack(Centurion)ist eine US Firma die im asiatischen Raum fertigen lassen hat


----------



## black-panther (14. Oktober 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Nein DiamondBack(Centurion)ist ein US Firma die im asiatischen Raum fertigen lassen hat


----------



## Jed (14. Oktober 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


>




Also aus Asien importiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (14. Oktober 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> kommt das aus Wien?
> 
> ...


JA.

Philippe


----------



## black-panther (14. Oktober 2016)

Endlich hat's mal jemand genommen


----------



## oneschnark (14. Oktober 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Endlich hat's mal jemand genommen


Ja. Es war Zeit.
Sehr schönes Rad.

Phil.


----------



## Thias (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab mir nen Vorbau gekauft. Er ist blau und kam heute an. Sicher verpackt 









So. Muss weg. Mehr gibts morgen, denke ich.


----------



## msony (14. Oktober 2016)

Tzzzzz


----------



## black-panther (14. Oktober 2016)

Vorbau inkl. Rad dran oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (16. Oktober 2016)

Hier und die versprochene Auflösung zu meinem neuesten Zugang. Eigentlich habe ich den Vorbau gekauft (Critical in blau, kurz und rize - suche ich schon eeewig.) Und weil der Verkäufer den Rahmen, an dem der Vorbau dran war (verständlicherweise) entsorgen wollte, hab ich noch nen Zehner draufgelegt und ihn adoptiert:




Das is wohl ein Manitou. Genaueres muss ich erst recherchieren. Aber ich würde 97 schätzen. Eigentlich hatte ich die Hoffung, den Rahmen irgendwie flicken zu lassen, es war ein fetter Riss am Unterrohr vom Verkäufer angekündigt.

Leider ist aber auch der ganze Tretlagerbereich am bröseln.





Die Tretlagerschale ist fast komplett durchgerissen.




Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir die Reparatur leisten könnte.

Naja. So wirds halt ein Wallhänger. Vielleicht läuft mir irgendwann ein intakter Hauptrahmen über den Weg. Wer weiss...

Bock zum Aufbauen hab ich irgendwie trotzdem. Mal sehen.


----------



## black-panther (16. Oktober 2016)

Autsch, schade, das sieht echt nicht gut aus...


----------



## BontragerTom (16. Oktober 2016)

Sattelspanner sieht nach tune aus..


----------



## Thias (16. Oktober 2016)

Hab eben ein wenig gegoogelt. Bin gar nicht sicher, ob das ein Manitou ist, ehrlichgesagt...

Der Spanner und die Stütze sind von mir. Und ja, das ist ein tune.
Ich hatte schon mal geschaut, was ich so da hätte, für einen schnellen Aufbau...


----------



## fekko (16. Oktober 2016)

Das könnte auch ein MARIN Nail FRS sein...


----------



## Thias (16. Oktober 2016)

Treffer! Danke dir.


----------



## mauricer (19. Oktober 2016)

Endlich. Das vorerst letzte Paket beim heute überraschend leeren Zoll entgegengenommen. Neben dem IBIS Mountain Trails meine lang ersehnten Kleinteile.....


----------



## felixdelrio (28. Oktober 2016)

Ein kleines Paket mit leichtem Inhalt. NOS Marchisio 7-fach Schraubkranz 13-30.


----------



## ole-botze (30. Oktober 2016)

Yeah


----------



## mauricer (30. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ja schön. Gratuliere! Bei dem Aufbau muss sich jemand besondere Mühe gegeben haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole-botze (30. Oktober 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Bei dem Aufbau muss sich jemand besondere Mühe gegeben haben....


...in der Tat! Zu 90% nach meinem Geschmack. Hast echt gut gemacht!!! Danke nochmals


----------



## atzepenga (30. Oktober 2016)

Beim richtigen Suchtbol(t)zen gelandet,Eh


----------



## Dean76 (10. November 2016)

Mein neues Projekt!


 
LG
André


----------



## black-panther (10. November 2016)

Ein Bergamont?


----------



## pommerngerrit (10. November 2016)

Andre. 
was auch immer da drinne is. 
Ich freue mich auf die Abende mit dir.

lG.-
Gerrit


----------



## black-panther (10. November 2016)

Nun zeig' schon!


----------



## Huelse (10. November 2016)

Das NoPogo da links oder der Pappkarton?


----------



## mauricer (10. November 2016)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Karton schon mal bei mir war oder zumindest von mir zugeschnitten wurde.....


----------



## mcada (10. November 2016)

Nu los André

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (10. November 2016)

Naja, Bergamont sitzt in Hamburg, vielleicht haste ihn dort schonmal gesehen?


----------



## EWRB2 (10. November 2016)

Nene - da isn 20" kinderrad drin - sieht mandoch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## msony (10. November 2016)

der Andre macht das aber auch wieder spannend


----------



## EWRB2 (10. November 2016)

Der Karton war original 122 x 62 - musste alsokastriert werden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## msony (10. November 2016)

hm,Trimble?


----------



## EWRB2 (10. November 2016)

Kaaaaalt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (10. November 2016)

Titan?


----------



## kutte (10. November 2016)

Hat André das Dean übernommen?


----------



## Dean76 (10. November 2016)

Der Kutte hat es erraten

Aber ich wollte euch auch gar nicht so lange auf die Folter spannen
War aber noch arbeiten und konnte mich jetzt erst wieder hier melden.

Natürlich folgt ein Aufbauthread

LG
Andre


----------



## mauricer (10. November 2016)

@EWRB2 Micha, war das mein Karton?


----------



## EWRB2 (10. November 2016)

Ne, den hab ich ausm radstall bei uns, warn kinderrad drin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (11. November 2016)

.


----------



## brodieberlin80 (11. November 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Mein neues Projekt!
> Anhang anzeigen 545362
> LG
> André




Der Spruch auf dem Paket ist das Beste, Passt doch PERFEKT


----------



## mcada (16. November 2016)

So macht heimkommen gleich noch mehr Spass


----------



## mcada (16. November 2016)

Und nach Freigabe zum Auspacken ist es auch ganz flott ausgepackt





Das wird aufregend

Edit... Nu dürft er raus.
Mein erstes - Ritchey Road Logic




Sogar mit 7401 Dura Ace Steuersatz u Campa Lager - ob das wohl die große, erste Entscheidung beim Aufbau wird




Und die # - Road 0091





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## swonte (16. November 2016)

wenn du ausgepackt hast müssen wir mal rahmennummern vergleichen, ich hab auch so eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcada (16. November 2016)

swonte schrieb:


> wenn du ausgepackt hast müssen wir mal rahmennummern vergleichen, ich hab auch so eins


Ist drin bzw draussen, Road 91 - Farbe u Nr zu urteilen wohl 1997.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mauricer (17. November 2016)

Danke nochmal an den edlen Spender!


----------



## flunderkoenig (17. November 2016)

Heute kam zwar kein Paket an aber ich könnte etwas Schönes in der Nähe abholen.
Nach einigen wenigen Handgriffen sieht dieses gepflegte Bike jetzt so aus. 

Haro extreme AL von 92 mit Haro Vorbau, Lenker und Griffen, Rest 730er XT, Ritchey Vantage und Panaracer Spike F.


----------



## atzepenga (18. November 2016)

mcada schrieb:


> Und nach Freigabe zum Auspacken ist es auch ganz flott ausgepackt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dir das nicht zu groß ? Würde jetzt 58-60cm schätzen ? Deine MTBs sind 17-18" ,oder ?


----------



## mcada (18. November 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Ist dir das nicht zu groß ? Würde jetzt 58-60cm schätzen ? Deine MTBs sind 17-18" ,oder ?


lieblingsgrösse MTB=20".
der rahmen hat ein 58er OR. ich hatte mal ein 54er und das war mir so deutlich zu klein, jetzt Versuche ich mal den. meinst dennoch zu groß, bin 181?


----------



## atzepenga (18. November 2016)

MTB 20" und 181cm  Ihr fahrt immer große Rahmen  ( wie Moritz) .... ich fahre immer einen halben Zoll zu klein, meine BMX Anfänge sind schuld 
Egal der passt auf jeden Fall in deine Sammlung


----------



## mcada (18. November 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> MTB 20" und 181cm  Ihr fahrt immer große Rahmen  ( wie Moritz) .... ich fahre immer einen halben Zoll zu klein, meine BMX Anfänge sind schuld
> Egal der passt auf jeden Fall in deine Sammlung


Kommt doch immer drauf an, wie man fährt, ich hab auch 19"er...
Hoffentlich passt der Renner, weil einstehen sollen sie nicht.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mauricer (18. November 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> MTB 20" und 181cm  Ihr fahrt immer große Rahmen  ( wie Moritz)



Ich habe mich bei 187cm Grösse und 86cm Beinlänge damit abgefunden. Verkleinert zumindest etwas die potentielle Konkurrenz, aber eben auch die Beutemenge.


----------



## mcada (18. November 2016)

@swonte 
wie groß ist denn deins und du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swonte (18. November 2016)

@mcada
Ich bin 188cm groß.
Mein Road Logic hat ne 60er Rahmenhöhe mit 59er Oberrohr. Der Vorbau ist 120mm lang.
Da das Sitzrohr aber recht steil steht, ist der Reach wie bei meinem la raza mit 60er Oberrohr
Rahmennummer ist irgendwas mit road 014x und imho ist mein Rahmen von 1996 und hat die selbe Team Lackierung


----------



## mcada (18. November 2016)

swonte schrieb:


> @mcada
> Ich bin 188cm groß.
> Mein Road Logic hat ne 60er Rahmenhöhe mit 59er Oberrohr. Der Vorbau ist 120mm lang.
> Da das Sitzrohr aber recht steil steht, ist der Reach wie bei meinem la raza mit 60er Oberrohr
> Rahmennummer ist irgendwas mit road 014x und imho ist mein Rahmen von 1996 und hat die selbe Team Lackierung


Pn

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## black-panther (18. November 2016)

Stand heute vor der Tür, kurz Zeit zum Reingucken war da


----------



## msony (18. November 2016)

wo kommt das dran Chris?


----------



## black-panther (19. November 2016)

Mal gucken Markus, womöglich ans Germans.


----------



## Brainman (22. November 2016)

Mein Päckchen heute war eher klein, dafür Fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (22. November 2016)

Schaut aus als kam das von John persönlich


----------



## Brainman (22. November 2016)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> Schaut aus als kam das von John persönlich



Jup


----------



## Dean76 (24. November 2016)

Ein kleines aber feines Paket


 




























Ausgepackt!


 



Fürs *DEAN
*
Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## msony (24. November 2016)

schick Andre,jetzt aber schnell,schnell dran damit.


----------



## Brainman (24. November 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ein kleines aber feines Paket
> Anhang anzeigen 549367
> 
> 
> ...


27,2 ? 
Falls ja kannst du die gleich wieder eintüten und zu mir weiterleiten


----------



## Dean76 (24. November 2016)

Ja! 27,2 
Haste ne DEAN Stütze? 

Ach ja, während ich schon mal angefangen habe umzubauen, klingelte die Nachbarin und sagte mir, dass ein Paket für mich abgegeben wurde.



 
Für das *MANTIS*

Danke nochmal Franky

LG
Andre


----------



## Brainman (24. November 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ja! 27,2
> Haste ne DEAN Stütze?
> 
> 
> ...



Heist das du würdest tauschen wenn ich eine Dean Stütze in 27,2 hätte ?


----------



## Dean76 (24. November 2016)

Klar!
Dann wäre uns doch beiden weiter geholfen.

Die bei eBay ist aber leider zu kurz

Die DEAN Stütze sollte also auch knapp 400mm lang sein

LG
Andre


----------



## Brainman (26. November 2016)

O.k. dann schau ich mal was sich machen lässt 
Wie sieht es mit Moots aus ? 

MfG Stefan


----------



## whoa (29. November 2016)

mcada schrieb:


> Ist drin bzw draussen, Road 91 - Farbe u Nr zu urteilen wohl 1997.


Ich hab den "älteren" Bruder (0090).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcada (2. Dezember 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> Ich hab den "älteren" Bruder (0090).


Cool, hast ein Bild?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mcada (2. Dezember 2016)

Eine Gummischlangenkiste





Und Champagnerpuzzelbox


----------



## Dean76 (7. Dezember 2016)

Da habe ich mich heute gerne vom Postboten wecken lassen. (Hatte Nachtschicht)



 

Ich freue mich!



 

Vielen Dank an Moritz und Falk

LG
Andre


----------



## felixdelrio (8. Dezember 2016)

Santa Claus came early this year ... ick freu mir.


----------



## Huelse (8. Dezember 2016)

Wow, der FTW stem fürn Fuffi.......


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Dezember 2016)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## felixdelrio (8. Dezember 2016)

Freundschaftspreis ...


----------



## mcada (9. Dezember 2016)

Wenns mal nicht herzubekommen ist, dann muss man es kreieren 




...Ein Kalendertürchen zu 2 neuen Gabeln aus feinem Dedaccia Rohren, wie einer der Ziel-Rahmen


----------



## IHateRain (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute in Empfang genommen:





Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (12. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir trudelte heute auch etwas ein. Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen und musste bei dieser Schönheit zuschlagen.
Das Jahr 2016 war mit sieben Neuanschaffungen extrem fahrradlastig und auch etwas belastend für den Haussegen. Deshalb ist dieses Projekt das vorerst letzte und der absolute Höhepunkt meiner Anschaffungen.



​
















Aufgebaut wird hier.

Viele Grüße !​


----------



## kingmoe (13. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank an KIV!
Farbe passt auf dem Bild nicht, ist aber in echt zu 99% an der Originalvorlage, ein Traum.





Um allen Repaint-Hassern den Schrecken zu nehmen: Sah mal so aus (auch auf dem Bild ist die Farbe nicht richtig getroffen):


----------



## mauricer (13. Dezember 2016)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Schaffst du es fertig zur KW1? Ich will in den Wald....


----------



## msony (13. Dezember 2016)

@kingmoe 
oben das sieht aus wie acid green von Porsche,oder täuscht das so?
Geile Farbe!!


----------



## kutte (13. Dezember 2016)

kingmoe schrieb:


>


Ich finde das eigentlich ganz geil....


----------



## msony (13. Dezember 2016)

ich eigentlich auch @kutte ,bissl nachpinseln dann passt dat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (13. Dezember 2016)

Du findest alles geil was grün ist.


----------



## mcada (13. Dezember 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Schaffst du es fertig zur KW1? Ich will in den Wald....


Und ich mag mit


----------



## mcada (13. Dezember 2016)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an KIV!
> Farbe passt auf dem Bild nicht, ist aber in echt zu 99% an der Originalvorlage, ein Traum.
> 
> 
> ...


Geil, wie lang hat das jetzt nochmal gebraucht Martin?


----------



## msony (13. Dezember 2016)

Jupp Moritz 
Wenn dann Grün


----------



## KIV (13. Dezember 2016)

msony schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> oben das sieht aus wie acid green von Porsche,oder täuscht das so?
> Geile Farbe!!






Nee, das täuscht. Ist wirklich nahezu identisch.





Hier eine Stelle mit wenig Fading im Vergleich zum Repaint-Musterteil.


----------



## KIV (13. Dezember 2016)

mcada schrieb:


> Geil, wie lang hat das jetzt nochmal gebraucht Martin?


Zu lange. Aber wir hatten es nicht eilig, bzw der Martin hat keinen Druck gemacht. Und die Zeit vergeht ja auch sooo schnell.

Aber was lange währt...


----------



## kingmoe (13. Dezember 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. Schaffst du es fertig zur KW1? Ich will in den Wald....



Leider wird das lange dauern, vor allem wieder selber aufs Rad zu steigen. Hatte am Samstag einen üblen Unfall und u.a. das Handgelenk gebrochen. Ohne Helm würde ich evtl. hier jetzt nicht tippen, den hat es zerrissen. Also mal wieder in Geduld üben ;-)
Morgen weiß ich mehr, da muss ich nochmal zum Chirurgen wegen OP-Plan.
Wird aber alles wieder gut, kann halt etwas dauern und nervt, da links - und ich bin Linkshänder...
So lange schleiche ich zur Vorfreude ab und zu mit Sonnenbrille in den Keller.


----------



## mauricer (13. Dezember 2016)

Oh mann, was hast du wieder probiert? 360er gehockt? Gute Besserung.


----------



## black-panther (13. Dezember 2016)

Aua, gute Besserung!


----------



## ceo (14. Dezember 2016)

alles gute @kingmoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (14. Dezember 2016)

hurra ... es ist ein kleines paket angekommen.

erst wollte er nicht...





...und hat sich feiern lassen...




...bis ich ihm dann erzählt hab, dass seine freunde hier sind und ihn sehen wollen:




er ist aber auch ziemlich erschöpft nach der langen reise  

nos / 1 zoll / 120 mm


----------



## noka78 (14. Dezember 2016)

Da hat er vor Angst doch glatt seine Noodle verloren


----------



## mubi (14. Dezember 2016)

er war am verhungern und musste sie essen


----------



## black-panther (15. Dezember 2016)

nicht per Paket sondern gerade in Essen abgeholt



 

der braucht jetzt noch ne Partner!


----------



## msony (15. Dezember 2016)

oh du bist im "schönen" Essen @black-panther Chris?


----------



## black-panther (15. Dezember 2016)

türlich, weißt doch 
leider war das und n Einkauf im dm für die Liebste quasi die einzige Amtshandlung hier... abseits der Arbeit. Wäre ja sonst wieder vorbei gekommen!


----------



## black-panther (15. Dezember 2016)

PS. 
hab im Vorbeilaufen noch n netten Laden gesehen, khe, kennst sicher?
dem Inhaber könntest mal zeigen, wie man ein Zaskar wieder richtig aufbaut. nette Teile dran, aber total schräg


----------



## msony (15. Dezember 2016)

KHE kenn ich nicht,wo isn der?
Brauchst du die Neon Booster für die Magura die der Gerd anbietet?


----------



## atzepenga (15. Dezember 2016)

msony schrieb:


> KHE kenn ich nicht,wo isn der?
> Brauchst du die Neon Booster für die Magura die der Gerd anbietet?



In Essen muss Du dir den Laden "Bergetappe" anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2016)

msony schrieb:


> KHE kenn ich nicht,wo isn der?
> Brauchst du die Neon Booster für die Magura die der Gerd anbietet?


sorry kein Netz mehr gehabt.
tretobratze nennt sich der Laden laut google. 

Gerds Booster hätte ich wohl auch genommen, sind aber wohl schon weg...


----------



## msony (16. Dezember 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> tretobratze


jo,am Limbecker Platz,kenne ich.


----------



## atzepenga (16. Dezember 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> sorry kein Netz mehr gehabt.
> tretobratze nennt sich der Laden laut google.
> 
> Gerds Booster hätte ich wohl auch genommen, sind aber wohl schon weg...



Nächstes Jahr dann :

http://bergetappe.de

Im vorderen Raum hängen ein paar ClassicMTBs an der Decke , hinten im "Kinosaal" ist ein kleines Opel Museum  (Fahrräder ).


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2016)

genau, der am Limbecker Platz. 
Hatte viele alte Rennräder im Raum. Und ein wie neues Bogner mit kompletter XT.

Atze, das ist zu weit außerhalb


----------



## kalihalde (16. Dezember 2016)

... Vienna Calling





Sator Hyster Rahmen (NOS) kam schon vor einigen Tagen an, aber das Wetter war nicht für Außenaufnahmen geeignet.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Radsatz (16. Dezember 2016)

ist das der orginal Karton zu Rahmen weil da Taiwan drauf steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (16. Dezember 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> ist das der orginal Karton zu Rahmen weil da Taiwan drauf steht



Konstruktion in Wien von Sator, Produktion in Taiwan, Verkauf in Wien bei Sator.
Weiterführende Infos findest Du hier.


----------



## Radsatz (16. Dezember 2016)

Produkte aus Taiwan werden doch hier geächtet


----------



## KIV (16. Dezember 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... Vienna Calling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abgefahrene Konstruktion..!
Erinnert mich aber auch stark an dieses Experiment:
http://twistedsifter.com/2016/04/artist-asks-people-to-draw-bicycle-from-memory-and-renders-results/


----------



## black-panther (23. Dezember 2016)

Tausend Dank an Hans, den edlen Spender 
Dafür gab es meinerseits wieder eine Spende an eine Umweltorganisation.



 

Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## Radsatz (23. Dezember 2016)

Ist das für Race Line


----------



## Brainman (23. Dezember 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ist das für Race Line


Den Horseshoe gab es damals optional für die Race Line D


----------



## Radsatz (23. Dezember 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Den Horseshoe gab es damals optional für die Race Line D



Wo ist der unterschied zwischen Race Line u Rl D


----------



## Brainman (23. Dezember 2016)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Wo ist der unterschied zwischen Race Line u Rl D


Soweit ich weiß in der Größe des Geberkolbens


----------



## whoa (23. Dezember 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> In Essen muss Du dir den Laden "Bergetappe" anschauen


Ist das ein Wettbüro?


----------



## atzepenga (23. Dezember 2016)

whoa schrieb:


> Ist das ein Wettbüro?



Bikeshop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (23. Dezember 2016)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Bikeshop


In Essen?


----------



## msony (23. Dezember 2016)

In Essen gibt es übelste Berge Micha,falls du darauf hinaus willst.


----------



## whoa (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich behaupte Essen besteht nur aus Wettbüros. Auf den "übelsten" Bergen stehn sicher auch mindestens 3. ;P


----------



## msony (23. Dezember 2016)

achso


----------



## Glimmerman (23. Dezember 2016)

Das ist mal n wirklich großes Paket gewesen...habe kaum das Komplettrad darin gefunden


----------



## Radsatz (23. Dezember 2016)

ich sehe da ein DB


----------



## Brainman (23. Dezember 2016)

So ein Karton kann man immer brauchen


----------



## Glimmerman (23. Dezember 2016)




----------



## flunderkoenig (28. Dezember 2016)

Neu angekommen ja, Paket nein.

Bin heute spontan an dem Boliden hier vorbei gekommen, für 40sfr musst ich das nahezu NOS Bike mitnehmen, auch wenns am Ende des Katalogs steht.
Bar Ends, Reflektoren und Lampenhalter ab und schon haben wir den Katalogaufbau mit Originalsattel, Originalgriffen,  Skinwalls und  neuwertigem "Made in Taiwan" Sticker ; )













Bild 3 zeigt den einzigen Fehler (bis auf paar wenige Lackmacken), eine Fehlende Quetschhülse 

Is doch ganz hübsch oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieboldo (3. Januar 2017)

Es sind schon ein paar Bikes angekommen - aber das Teil ist special...


----------



## Thias (3. Januar 2017)

Aalter! Du langst aber zu!


----------



## Rieboldo (4. Januar 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Aalter! Du langst aber zu!



20'' - meine Grösse, gibt's jetzt nicht soo oft. Und wenn ich die YT-Teile vernünftig losbekomme war es eher ein Schnapper. Und ja, man redet sich es schon manchmal zurecht.


----------



## t.schneider (12. Januar 2017)

Ohne Bilder, aber mir ist es wichtig:
@egmont hat meine Suchanfrage hier im Basar richtig interpretiert und mir ein Paket mit vielen tollen Teilen geschickt, ohne das ich was davon wusste, ergo auch ohne einen Cent dafür bezahlt zu haben. Hut ab! Ich danke dir!

Ps: Die Stütze dürfte tatsächlich auch von der Länge passen


----------



## caemis (12. Januar 2017)

Hab heute was aus den Staaten bekommen... Kein Paket, eher einen Brief...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2102196]
	
[/URL]

Die Füllung: ein Zusammenschnitt der Grundig World Cup Series 1991 mit dem kompletten Finale in Berlin...


----------



## caemis (13. Januar 2017)

Hier konnte ich nicht widerstehen... Näheres bald im Forum:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2102399]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (13. Januar 2017)

Aus Canada? Von Shamus?


----------



## atzepenga (13. Januar 2017)

Explosif?!


----------



## msony (13. Januar 2017)

Da ist es ja Marco,sehr schön!


----------



## caemis (13. Januar 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Aus Canada? Von Shamus?



Aus England - Designed in Kanada - Made in Japan



atzepenga schrieb:


> Explosif?!



Nicht ganz!



msony schrieb:


> Da ist es ja Marco,sehr schön!



Sehr sogar!


----------



## expresso'93 (13. Januar 2017)

Cinder Cone, Simon


----------



## caemis (13. Januar 2017)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Cinder Cone, Simon


Yep! 90er Baujahr offensichtlich und inklusive P2...


----------



## mauricer (13. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte weil auf FB schon ewig ein Explosif mit Track Two Gabel angeboten wird.


----------



## caemis (13. Januar 2017)

Ach wenn ich nur auf FB wäre  - nein, auch wenn sich ein Explosif mit TrackTwo sehr lecker anhört - das CinderCone ist genau richtig


----------



## expresso'93 (13. Januar 2017)

Gab es das Explosif auch in dieser Farbe? Kannte ich bisher nur in schwarz mit Splattern.

WTF is FB


----------



## mauricer (13. Januar 2017)

Facebook. Und, anscheinend ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (13. Januar 2017)

20",oder? Bei 18-19"  könnte ich rückfällig werden


----------



## expresso'93 (13. Januar 2017)

Facebook is schon klar, aber wer braucht sowas 

Den Paintjob habe ich so noch nie gesehen, zum Glück ist es zu groß.


----------



## mauricer (13. Januar 2017)

19", 1989. genau das was du brauchst um damit zu shredden ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen.


----------



## expresso'93 (13. Januar 2017)

Vom Steuerrohr würde ich auf 19" tippen.


----------



## atzepenga (13. Januar 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> 19", 1989. genau das was du brauchst um damit zu shredden ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen.



Nein mach das weg


----------



## expresso'93 (13. Januar 2017)

Aber obacht geben, mit der Track Two gab es mal Probleme!


----------



## atzepenga (13. Januar 2017)

Kann mal bitte jemand mein Internet Zugang kappen


----------



## mauricer (13. Januar 2017)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Aber obacht geben, mit der Track Two gab es mal Probleme!



Probleme weil sie einfach zu geil ist?


----------



## expresso'93 (13. Januar 2017)

Nee, weil die nicht richtig klemmt und die Standrohre durchflutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (13. Januar 2017)

Ja
Kona is schon goil


----------



## caemis (13. Januar 2017)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand mein Internet Zugang kappen


Simon, Simon, Simon


----------



## mauricer (13. Januar 2017)

Ich kann jetzt nichts mehr für Simon tun. Das muss er mit sich ausmachen.


----------



## black-panther (13. Januar 2017)

Ich fürchte, für Simon konnte noch nie jemand etwas tun


----------



## atzepenga (14. Januar 2017)

Ich bin raus, aber @black-panther braucht sicherlich noch ein Projekt welches nie fertig wird


----------



## Huelse (14. Januar 2017)

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (27. Januar 2017)

POST war da



 




 

Ein Fahrrad und viele verpackte Teile



 

Dafür sind auch die Reifen gedacht gewesen

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal an Michael

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## ole-botze (27. Januar 2017)

Seit Anfang Dezember unterwegs und heute endlich vom Zoll geholt. Das Ding wurde benutzt... Dafür mit der originalen Sattelklemme! Bald mehr im Aufbauthread


----------



## black-panther (27. Januar 2017)

Oha, erzähl mehr, was'n das?
Sieht spannend aus!


----------



## msony (27. Januar 2017)

das sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## ole-botze (27. Januar 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Oha, erzähl mehr, was'n das?
> Sieht spannend aus!



Ich habe zum Teil gefunden was ich gesucht habe. #4 has arrived...


----------



## msony (27. Januar 2017)

Jungee du bist krank im positiven.


----------



## synlos (27. Januar 2017)

Er ist monogam.


----------



## Brainman (27. Januar 2017)

Oder auch ein Mono Toni(e)


----------



## black-panther (27. Januar 2017)

JUNGE!!
Wo/wie hast'n das aufgetrieben? 
Zeig mehr bitte!!


----------



## Quen (28. Januar 2017)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Seit Anfang Dezember unterwegs und heute endlich vom Zoll geholt. Das Ding wurde benutzt... Dafür mit der originalen Sattelklemme! Bald mehr im Aufbauthread
> Anhang anzeigen 569124


Jetzt fehlt ja nur noch eins. Ich freue mich für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcada (29. Januar 2017)

Der Ultra Tour(er) rollt, ein langgesucht u dann erwartetes Paket ist nun da und leitet zugleich ein neues Abenteuer ein
Lange Reise





Mit Umweg




Für viele neue Wege im richtigen Look




Dann kanns ja losgehen


----------



## Thias (18. Februar 2017)

Juhu! Endlich! 
Diese Felge hab ich seit Ewigkeiten gesucht!





Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Decals rüber bekommen, irgendwie...


----------



## mauricer (19. Februar 2017)

Immer schön einen zu finden.


----------



## synlos (19. Februar 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Immer schön einen zu finden.


Irgendwie fehlt da was... 

Edit: Getäuscht...


----------



## Dean76 (19. Februar 2017)

Täusch ich mich auch?
Oder hat der keine Doppelklemmung?

Am Freitag kam auch ein Paket an


 


 


 

LG
André


----------



## felixdelrio (20. Februar 2017)

Wow, wo kommt denn der Prügel rein?


----------



## mauricer (20. Februar 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich auch?
> Oder hat der keine Doppelklemmung?



Nein, hat er nicht.


----------



## Dean76 (20. Februar 2017)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Wow, wo kommt denn der Prügel rein?



Ins DEAN 

Ne! Ne! Die habe ich für meinen Kumpel gekauft.

LG
Andre


----------



## sebse (1. März 2017)

hab heute auch mal wieder was größeres bekommen und freu mich wie bolle....eins der räder die immer unerreicht waren 



 

ein Scapin FS X2 in neu (mit mehr Lagerspuren als gedacht - aber das ist egal)





euch ein schönen abend - sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (2. März 2017)




----------



## Thias (3. März 2017)

Heute ist ein weiteres Bastelprojekt angekommen:




Eine Amp, bei der der Dämpfer fehlt.
Ich hab mir vorgenommen, mir einen neuen auszudenken und herzustellen. Werde ich zwar wahrscheinlich nicht hinbekommen, aber hoffentlich was lernen dabei. 

Ich weiss nichtmal wie das original aussieht. Wäre super, wenn mir jemand Bilder vom originalen Dämpfer machen könnte.


----------



## Brainman (3. März 2017)

Hab meine zwar nicht mehr aber noch ein Bild gefunden


----------



## Spezi66 (3. März 2017)

Der hintere Dämpfer müßte noch in irgendeiner Kiste schlummern.......










.....aber, ob der passt?  Wenn ich den finde, kannst du den gerne haben


----------



## Thias (3. März 2017)

Na, das wär ja ein Zufall! Sehr gern! Und wenn es nur zur Ansicht wäre. 
Weil, wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste dieser Dämpfer andersrum dämpfen. Falls die AMP-Dämpfer innen ein Ventil haben.


----------



## ArSt (3. März 2017)

Hallo Matthias!
Hier gibts noch Service-Pdf's mit Explosionszeichnungen des Dämpfers: http://www.amp-research.com/company/history/amp-research-mountain-bikes/
Müsste mit einer Drehmaschiene zu machen sein. 
VG, Armin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (6. März 2017)

Thias schrieb:


> Na, das wär ja ein Zufall! Sehr gern! Und wenn es nur zur Ansicht wäre.
> Weil, wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste dieser Dämpfer andersrum dämpfen. Falls die AMP-Dämpfer innen ein Ventil haben.






In der letzten Grabbelkiste war er dann, Funktion dürfte gegen Null gehen, aber er läßt sich hin und her bewegen.
Schick mir mal deine Adresse, dann geht er gleich noch in die Post


----------



## fekko (8. März 2017)

Bei mir ist auch was "größeres" eingetroffen...






Was da wohl kommt... 
Dank @pommerngerrit


----------



## Spezi66 (14. März 2017)

Den gab es ja wirklich mal als Flatbar


----------



## Dean76 (20. März 2017)

Zurück zu Papa



 
Ich freue mich

LG
André


----------



## newsboy (20. März 2017)

du hast ein bisschen viel ti!


----------



## Dean76 (23. März 2017)

Heute mit der Post gekommen 



 

Ich bin dann mal bauen 

LG
André


----------



## kalihalde (24. März 2017)

Der Hermes Bote hat diese Woche hier auch mal wieder etwas vorbei gerollt ...





... die "Verpackung" entfernt ...





kommt ein 1991er Alpinestars Alpine Xross LX zum Vorschein. Steckt noch ein bisschen Arbeit darin, aber das wird schon.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mauricer (3. April 2017)

Heute einen sehr schönen Laufradsatz bekommen....






Gesendet von meinem superteuren iPhone


----------



## mauricer (3. April 2017)

Paket Teil 2. 








Gesendet von meinem superteuren iPhone


----------



## gtbiker (4. April 2017)

Früh morgens, die Augen genau wie der Rest des Gesichts noch verquollen von wirrer Nacht, unklare Sichtverhältnisse, die Venen noch unerfüllt sowie durstig nach Koffein und der Kopf noch gefüllt von ursprünglicher Klarheit, dann sehen die WTB Aufkleber aus wie Meißner Porzellan der Art Zwiebelmuster. Wollte ich nur mal loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (9. April 2017)

Ein Schneemensch hat an die Tür geklopft


----------



## Lorenzini (9. April 2017)

Oh verdammt. Die falsche Tür.

Besser meine.


----------



## felixdelrio (11. April 2017)

Sehr geil Stefan.  Gibts 'nen Aufbauthread?


----------



## Brainman (11. April 2017)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sehr geil Stefan.  Gibts 'nen Aufbauthread?



Mal schauen, bin noch am überlegen was ich damit anstelle.


----------



## Spezi66 (13. April 2017)

, dafür aber tc und leuchtet gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## wtb_rider (13. April 2017)

krass son Paket hab ich neulich in die Tonne gekloppt


----------



## Spezi66 (13. April 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> krass son Paket hab ich neulich in die Tonne gekloppt





Spezi66 schrieb:


>


Der ist ja auch mich selber gerichtet


----------



## protecbiker (13. April 2017)




----------



## kalihalde (14. April 2017)

Ich warte eigentlich noch auf "mein" Paket.

Die Woche war ich in Venedig und konnte einen kleinen Eindruck von der "venezianischen Paketzustellung" bekommen .









Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (16. April 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich noch auf "mein" Paket.



... und jetzt ist es angekommen - mein "Osterei" .

















Sorry für die schlechten Handybilder.

Frohe Ostern wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## AxelF1977 (16. April 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... und jetzt ist es angekommen - mein "Osterei" .
> 
> Sorry für die schlechten Handybilder.
> 
> ...



Oh, hat es ein neues Zuhause gefunden? Schick schick


----------



## SJS_666 (24. April 2017)

Schneller angekommen als erwartet...
Post aus Ungarn...





















Ein Cannondale SM 900, Baujahr 1988...
Lack in miesem Zustand (war mir aber schon vorher bewusst) aber Rahmen und Gabel sind ansonsten top. XT Steuersatz und Bremsen waren auch noch dabei...

Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen, Einbaubreite hinten ist leider nur 130mm. Ich bin von 135mm ausgegangen, wie bei den 1989ern. Jetzt habe ich hier nen super schicken DX LRS auf silbernen Araya CV7 in top Zustand und sie passen nicht!!!


Heißt:
Ich brauche nen top DX LRS mit 130er HR in silbern...
Wenn wer was haben sollte... bitte zu mir!


----------



## ceo (24. April 2017)

bei dx naben kann man doch die achse tauschen – dann müsste aber das hinterrad zentriert werden....


----------



## SJS_666 (24. April 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> bei dx naben kann man doch die achse tauschen – dann müsste aber das hinterrad zentriert werden....


Hm...
Achse tauschen würde ich noch hinkriegen, neu zentrieren eher nicht...


----------



## dopero (24. April 2017)

Schau Dir die Konterungen an der DX genau an. Evtl. gibt es Scheiben die man raus nehmen kann um auf die 130 zu kommen. Auf beiden Seiten je 2,5 mm entnehmen, dann muss man nicht zentrieren. Zwar eigentlich nicht ganz korrekt, sollte aber trotzdem funktionieren.
Die dicken Alu Ausfallenden sollten die zusätzliche Länge der Achse verkraften können.
88 war imho allgemein noch 130er Achsbreite und 6- oder 7-fach üblich. Erst mit Modelljahr 89 ging es auf 135 und 7-fach.

DX gab es meine ich nur mit 135. Mit 130 ist es noch eine Deore oder Deore II, die mit der Banderole um die Nabenmitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (24. April 2017)

Schau ich mir mal an...
Danke für den Tipp...


----------



## Milfseeker (24. April 2017)

Guten Abend,

nach meinem angelesenen Wissen sind Cannondale im Gegensatz zu dem restlichen Amizeugs aus der Zeit   sehr maßhaltig gefertigt.
Trotzdem mal versuchen, ob Du mit 133 oder 132 mm schon hinkommst. Dann kannst du ggfs auch beim lokalen Dreher etwas abdrehen lassen. 
Ggfs. muss dann auch noch wieder eine "Aufnahme" für die Maulschlüssel eingearbeitet werden.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2017)

ich hab n 130er DX Lrs in einem der Räder, gabs also.
Gruss Kay


----------



## SJS_666 (25. April 2017)

Jep, 130er DX gibbet, habe ich in nem anderen Rad auch drin...


----------



## leftyben (26. April 2017)

Das lange Warten hat sich gelohnt...


----------



## leftyben (26. April 2017)




----------



## Milfseeker (26. April 2017)

... ein Freund von mir war auch an dem Teil interessiert. Konntest Du am Preis noch was drehen?


----------



## leftyben (26. April 2017)

Hab ich nicht versucht. Ich fand den Preis fair, bei dem Zustand...


----------



## kutte (26. April 2017)

Gratulation, schöner Zustand!


----------



## mauricer (29. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (29. April 2017)

yeah,...endlich mal was vernünftiges


----------



## msony (29. April 2017)

das hast du doch schon in weiss Moritz.


----------



## holexCT (29. April 2017)

in 2 Monaten ehhh wieder zu verkaufen... ;-)


----------



## mauricer (30. April 2017)

Immer schön, wenn die Experten sich zu Wort melden. 

Natürlich habe ich den nicht. Ist ein 1994er in 18", mein weisses war ein 1998er in 16,5". Der hier wird besser passen.

@holexCT schon wieder ein neuer Account Michael?


----------



## Mathes66 (30. April 2017)

Sehr schick Moritz


----------



## Brainman (14. Mai 2017)

Mal was anderes



 

 

 

 

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mal was anderes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604409 Anhang anzeigen 604410 Anhang anzeigen 604411 Anhang anzeigen 604414
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt.



... das ist doch aus den Ebay Kleinanzeigen, oder? Schick. Es muss nicht immer High-End sein.

Viel Freude damit wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Brainman (14. Mai 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... das ist doch aus den Ebay Kleinanzeigen, oder? Schick. Es muss nicht immer High-End sein.
> 
> Viel Freude damit wünscht
> kalihalde



Stimmt, ist es und noch in einem, für das alter, sehr gutem original Zustand.


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Mai 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mal was anderes
> Fortsetzung folgt.



Sauber! Gratuliere, ein schönes Stück. I love den matschigen Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (14. Mai 2017)

Die sind schon lustig. Ärgere mich heute noch, das ich meins weg gegeben habe


----------



## BontragerTom (14. Mai 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mal was anderes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604409 Anhang anzeigen 604410 Anhang anzeigen 604411 Anhang anzeigen 604414
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt.


Sauber, super schönes Rad.


----------



## black-panther (14. Mai 2017)

Dito, sehr cool!


----------



## Brainman (15. Mai 2017)

Fortsetzung


----------



## AxelF1977 (15. Mai 2017)

@Brainman, da bleibt mir nur ein


----------



## mubi (16. Mai 2017)

kleines paket aber trotzdem riiiiesig gefreut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsletter453 (18. Mai 2017)

Glückwunsch.
Ich habe mein MF Pathfinder noch. Vor ein paar Jahren auf XT/DX  aufgerüstet und mit dicken  Matschreifen auf fast ungebremste Araya Felgen. Vorn passen die Scott 2.4er prima nur hinten musste ich auf die 2.3er zurückgreifen, da die Stollen an  beiden Seiten der Kettenstrebe streiften.  Jetzt sind ca. 2mm Platz... Es wird aber nicht gefahren - Wallhanger

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## protecbiker (18. Mai 2017)

Och wie schön 
Sollte am AMERICAN hervorragend passen


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Juni 2017)

passendes Outfit ist schließlich auch wichtig


----------



## Radsatz (8. Juni 2017)

Dann brauchst du noch diese Lycra Bikerhosen der 80 ziger Jahr


----------



## Lamima (14. Juni 2017)

Kam zwar nicht per Paket - aber trotzdem toll.

P.S. Der rechte der beiden ungleichen Zwillinge ist der Neuzugang ;-)


----------



## fatbikepeg (15. Juni 2017)

Schon mal reinschauen... 










Faden folgt demnächst... (wenn ich darf)


----------



## ArSt (15. Juni 2017)

Oha, jetzt aber: Ein 91er Lynx. Toller Zustand!
Mach Deinen Aufbau hier öffentlich, so wie Du es bisher gemacht hast: Kommt doch gut! 
VG, Armin.


----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2017)

Hätte da auch noch was, ECSsiges, im Petto. Aber nicht hier, wenn überhaupt anderswo.


----------



## black-panther (15. Juni 2017)

synlos schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch was, ECSsiges, im Petto. Aber nicht hier, wenn überhaupt anderswo.


wenn du hier teaserst, dann bau auch hier auf


----------



## AirTomac (15. Juni 2017)

Ich habe nun endlich das, was ich seit ich 15 war, haben wollte... hat mich heute schon im Büro erwartet...












Werde es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als zwei oder dreimal fahren aus Angst es zu zerstören, aber egal. Endlich habe ich so ein Teil und kann es anschauen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> wenn du hier teaserst, dann bau auch hier auf


Nein. Folter.


----------



## leftyben (15. Juni 2017)

AirTomac schrieb:


> Ich habe nun endlich das, was ich seit ich 15 war, haben wollte... hat mich heute schon im Büro erwartet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kommt man doch gern in die Arbeit!


----------



## black-panther (15. Juni 2017)

synlos schrieb:


> Nein. Folter.


Doch. Egal


----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2017)

Btw, kann man nicht einfach threads ignorieren? Wie user?  Wäre mal eine Maßnahme!


----------



## black-panther (15. Juni 2017)

Natürlich. 
Weder reinschauen noch reinschreiben, fertig


----------



## BontragerTom (15. Juni 2017)

AirTomac schrieb:


> Ich habe nun endlich das, was ich seit ich 15 war, haben wollte... hat mich heute schon im Büro erwartet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist eins der "Damn, someday i have to own that thing" Teile der 90er. 
Viel spass damit!


----------



## AxelF1977 (15. Juni 2017)

AirTomac schrieb:


> Ich habe nun endlich das, was ich seit ich 15 war, haben wollte... hat mich heute schon im Büro erwartet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach geil


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Juni 2017)

Kamen zwar nicht im Paket an, habe mich aber trotzdem gefreut. Hatte am Samstag auf dem Flohmarkt ein Paar alte Pedale gefunden


----------



## leftyben (19. Juni 2017)

Yipppie-eh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (19. Juni 2017)

, die sind allerdings aus unterschiedlichen Serien


----------



## msony (19. Juni 2017)

Jupp.


----------



## leftyben (19. Juni 2017)

Man sieht im montierten Zistand ja nie beide Seite gleichzeitig...


----------



## mcada (21. Juni 2017)

Huii, gemeinsame Ankunft noch fehlender Teile ....ja, da wird heimlich was neues versucht, also zumindest für mich neu[emoji122] 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## synlos (26. Juni 2017)

Thanks for the trade, mate.


----------



## MacB (26. Juni 2017)

sabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (26. Juni 2017)

Ach bei dir ist es gelandet  Ich war kurz davor, konnte aber stark bleiben...viel Spass beim Aufbau, bin gespannt !


----------



## Brainman (26. Juni 2017)

Die Schweißnähte


----------



## AirTomac (26. Juni 2017)

Ein American ist auch noch so ein feuchter Traum von mir. So eins muss auch noch her irgendwann... 


Sent from my Nokia 6310i using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caemis (27. Juni 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2165022]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## mcada (27. Juni 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> [url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2165022]
> 
> [/URL]​


Really good stuff Marco dann ist das OR Harz WE ja sicher.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## caemis (27. Juni 2017)

mcada schrieb:


> Really good stuff Marco dann ist das OR Harz WE ja sicher.


MMHH - ich hatte ja schon damals das Bedürfnis mal "unter den Lack zu schauen" - jetzt konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten, zumal der Lack an einigen Stellen schon beim rüberstreichen abblätterte. Zumindest der bislang freigelegte Teil des Unterrohrs spricht Bände. Soweit ich sehe und einschätzen kann nichts dramatisches - nur oberflächlicher Rost und aber in die Wäsche muss der Rahmen auf jeden Fall vorher. Ich frag mal den lieben Gerrit ob er noch Zeit dafür hat, ansonsten mach ich es selbst. Ich versuche aber mein Bestes! Ansonsten eben Santa Cruz Style - dann müssen wir nur noch @miles2014 mit nem Kaliforiner versorgen


----------



## miles2014 (27. Juni 2017)

Ach Gott, ich fahre doch nur Taiwan-Stahl


----------



## SJS_666 (28. Juni 2017)

Heute vom Zoll abgeholt...
















Cannondale SM 500 Bj. 1987, 24 Zoll vorne und hinten.
*Korrektur (laut Rahmennummer) Bj. 1986
Ich war doch überrascht, entsprechen doch decals und Gabel schon dem 87er Katalog. Kann es sein, dass Modellwechsel bei Cannondale schon im Jahresverlauf vollzogen wurde? Genaues Produktionsdatum ist der 26.08.1986.*

Zustand des Rahmensets technisch ok.
Lack mieserabel, Anbauteile auch deutlich gezeichnet.
Schaltgruppe ist eine Shimano XT 730, Bremsen Suntour XC Sport, Kurbel Sugino GP und Sugino Innenlager, Vorbau und Lenker Sakae, Steuersatz Tange Falcon, Sattelstütze Strong, Sattel total runtergerittener Flite.

Alles in allem ne Menge Arbeit.


----------



## noka78 (29. Juni 2017)

endlich


----------



## Heikibike (1. Juli 2017)

Eben brachte der Paketbote doch noch was... die Farbkombi ist ja der 92er Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (6. Juli 2017)

Zwar kein Karton aber trotzdem was "Großes"...






91er Marin Eldridge Grade in komplettem original Zustand für relativ "kleines Geld" auf Ebay ersteigert...
Entgegen dem Eindruck auf dem Foto ist der Lack noch richtig schön leuchtend und kein bisschen verblasst, was so kack Handyfotos leider nicht einfangen. Wahrscheinlich hat deshalb auf Ebay auch niemand ernsthaft mitgeboten...

Selbst die Reifen (Tioga John Farmer´s Nephew) sind noch schön weich und haben noch sattes Profil. Paar kleinere Macken an den decals und nur ganz wenige oberflächliche Kratzer im Lack. Mal sehen, was sich draus machen lässt...

Ich glaube ne komplett schwarze XT Gruppe würde dem Ganzen gut stehen...


----------



## Quen (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## kalihalde (10. Juli 2017)

Heute hat der Hermes-Bote mal wieder geklingelt.





Nicht direkt gesucht, aber doch irgendwie immer auf dem Schirm gehabt. Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.





Danke an @Radsatz für den Hinweis .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Radsatz (10. Juli 2017)

Am We kommt auch ein Karton mit Centurion


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juli 2017)

Heute morgen angekommen!



 

Ausgepackt 


 

Und nachdem die Aufkleberreste entfernt wurden.


 

Vielen Dank nochmal 

Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## msony (22. Juli 2017)

Wasn dat André?


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juli 2017)

Was ganz feines


















Ist der Longus Rahmen vom Sebastian(Quen)
Der Soll den Kestrel Rahmen bei meinem Drop Bar ersetzen
Bin gespannt.
Die Rock Shox würde schon mal von der Länge her passen.
Die Spinner Gabel aus meinem Kestrel könnte zu kurz sein
Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch die P2 aber die würde farblich nicht so gut passen

Na ja, wird schon

LG
Andre


----------



## Brainman (22. Juli 2017)

Schöner Rahmen


----------



## NatFlanders (22. Juli 2017)

knapp vorbei:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=322736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (28. Juli 2017)

Es sind manchmal die kleinen Dinge, die (m)ein Herz erfreuen.


----------



## Milfseeker (30. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend,

vor zwei Wochen kam wieder ein pflegebedürftiges HED Paar bei mir an.

Bei der Abholung beim lokalen Zollamt in Stuttgart ergab sich mit der Dame vom Amt ein nettes Gespräch.

Ich musste das Paket öffnen und auspacken. Es kam vom Versender auch noch ein türkisfarbenes T-Shirt zum Vorschein und ich sagte, "schade, kein Yeti Shirt".

Da fragte die Dame, ein HED Rad betrachtend, " sagen sie mal, sind die Räder für ein Yeti?"

"Ja, kennen Sie sich aus?"

"Ja, mein Mann hat auch drei im Keller und mir hat er auch eins gebaut"

"Oldschool oder modern?"

"Alles aus den 90ern"

Wir haben uns dann noch ein paar Minuten nett über die Yetis unterhalten.

Witzig, da kennt man keinen direkten Mitleidenden aus Benztown und dann lernt man einen quasi über´s Amt kennen.

Vielleicht liest er ja auch gerade hier mit.


----------



## oneschnark (1. August 2017)

salut,
noch nicht da...
Sehr selten aus Japan




Philippe


----------



## mubi (2. August 2017)




----------



## SJS_666 (2. August 2017)

Habe wohl ein Herz für alte C´Dales...

Aktueller Neuzugang, Cannondale M1000 Bj.93?, optisch erbärmlicher Zustand, technisch gesehen mängelfrei...











Ich habe noch keinen blassen Schimmer was ich draus machen soll...


----------



## msony (2. August 2017)

Beilackieren und fahren,geht doch bei schwarz in kürzester Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (2. August 2017)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Habe wohl ein Herz für alte C´Dales...
> 
> Aktueller Neuzugang, Cannondale M1000 Bj.93?, optisch erbärmlicher Zustand, technisch gesehen mängelfrei...
> 
> ...


Mittlerweile müsste dein Wohnzimmer doch voll sein!
Entweder so wie es ist fahren oder entlacken, und roh fahren.


----------



## oneeasy (3. August 2017)

Habe auch die Woche ein Paket bekommen


----------



## synlos (6. August 2017)

...eher 2 Pakete. 









Thanks guys!


----------



## Spezi66 (10. August 2017)

Cool..............Schuhe von Graceland


----------



## Spezi66 (10. August 2017)




----------



## KIV (11. August 2017)

Die Schuhe sind vermutlich bequemer...


----------



## BontragerTom (14. August 2017)

Paket..naja,gerade noch so..
Altes Gekko BASF Bontrager Trikot.
Danach habe ich schon lang gesucht und es letzte Woche zufällig in den KA gefunden! Ich freu mich wie bolle..


----------



## julz_80 (14. August 2017)

da steht ja sogar dein Name drauf


----------



## BontragerTom (14. August 2017)




----------



## EiderAal87 (15. August 2017)

Ah, ein Zettel im Brieflasten!... schnell hoch zum Nachbarn, der immer so freundlich ist und die Pakete annimmt...






Sehr gut verpackt und vorbildlich gepolstert!





Ein Cadex CFM-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (22. August 2017)

EH!


----------



## msony (22. August 2017)

Angeber!!


----------



## synlos (22. August 2017)




----------



## msony (22. August 2017)

EH!!


----------



## leftyben (22. August 2017)

synlos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 636199
> EH!


4gewinnt!


----------



## black-panther (23. August 2017)

Alter Schwede!


----------



## mcada (15. September 2017)

Nach 3 Tagen Business Trip, steht es da. 20", keine Schweißnähte


 


 


 


 
als hätte er sich bei der "0" verschrieben. bis bald.


----------



## chowi (15. September 2017)

Doppelnull heißt: "Im Auftrag ihrer Majestät..."


----------



## ole-botze (18. September 2017)

Back home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (18. September 2017)

in "RekTek" gibt's doch gar kein "S"


----------



## noka78 (26. September 2017)

(M)ein langersehnter Ritchey-Gral ist endlich wohlbehalten angekommen! Nach knappen 3 Monaten hin und her, Freude, Enttäuschung, wieder Freude, wieder warten durfte ich dem Zoll endlich die Kiste aus den Händen reißen...so happy!



 















weiteres folgt natürlich


----------



## Dean76 (26. September 2017)

Hat es jetzt endlich geklappt?

Ich freue mich für dich

Lieben Gruß 
Andre


----------



## IHateRain (2. Oktober 2017)

Heute ist auch mal etwas bei mir angekommen:








Passt prima auf´s F.R.O.


----------



## mcada (4. Oktober 2017)

Tach, auch hier kam noch noch eins für den Winter an - 


 

 

 


 
Ich muss sagen, ich bin entzückt von diesem schimmernden Gestell, vielleicht kann ich nicht auf den Winter warten


----------



## flott.weg (7. Oktober 2017)

eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr. aber hier konnte ich nicht nein sagen. zumal endlich mal in der richtigen größe.


















Mit kleiner delle im oberrohr. kann ich verkraften. zumal er als daily-driver aufgebaut wird. Kennt sich wer mit Nöll aus? M3 o. M5? Baujahr? Rahmennummer 5437. federgabel tauglich?

grüße jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (7. Oktober 2017)

mcada schrieb:


> Tach, auch hier kam noch noch eins für den Winter an -
> Anhang anzeigen 650342 Anhang anzeigen 650343 Anhang anzeigen 650344
> Anhang anzeigen 650345
> Ich muss sagen, ich bin entzückt von diesem schimmernden Gestell, vielleicht kann ich nicht auf den Winter warten



wo haste den denn her? mein alter?

grüße jan


----------



## Mathes66 (7. Oktober 2017)

flott.weg schrieb:


> Mit kleiner delle im oberrohr. kann ich verkraften. zumal er als daily-driver aufgebaut wird. Kennt sich wer mit Nöll aus? M3 o. M5? Baujahr? Rahmennummer 5437. federgabel tauglich?



Ist der aus den Kleinanzeigen? Ich vermute, dass es ein M5 ist!


----------



## flott.weg (7. Oktober 2017)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Ist der aus den Kleinanzeigen? Ich vermute, dass es ein M5 ist!



yo. der stand in den kleinanzeigen.


----------



## oneeasy (11. Oktober 2017)

Gestern angekommen


----------



## kalihalde (11. Oktober 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen



Glückwunsch zum Experience


----------



## oneeasy (11. Oktober 2017)

Danke Tom


----------



## Spezi66 (11. Oktober 2017)




----------



## caemis (11. Oktober 2017)

Das fand ich heute an der Türschwelle:

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2205460]
	
[/URL]

Danke! War sehr schön verpackt


----------



## planist (12. Oktober 2017)

Vor ein paar Tagen angekommen.. super verpackt! Danke vielmals @Heikibike

ich freu mich auf den Aufbau.!


----------



## planist (13. Oktober 2017)

mcada schrieb:


> Tach, auch hier kam noch noch eins für den Winter an -
> Anhang anzeigen 650342 Anhang anzeigen 650343 Anhang anzeigen 650344
> Anhang anzeigen 650345
> Ich muss sagen, ich bin entzückt von diesem schimmernden Gestell, vielleicht kann ich nicht auf den Winter warten



gibts schon mehr Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (25. Oktober 2017)

Nossiges aus Italien


----------



## Scherste (25. Oktober 2017)

So, der Winter kann kommen... Projekt Litespeed: check! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mathes66 (4. November 2017)

Heute kam für mich mein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Super verpackt 





















Das werden lange Abende im Radkeller


----------



## IHateRain (4. November 2017)

Sauber


----------



## leftyben (4. November 2017)

Ja is denn heut scho Weihnachten?! Glückwunsch!!


----------



## kalihalde (4. November 2017)

Ein Elevator,@Mathes66 ?
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## AgentKlein (4. November 2017)

￼Verdammt......da kann ich ja schon mal anfangen, die vollen bierkästen in ungeahnte Höhen zu stapeln und den ofen anzuheizen. Puh! Das wird ein ungeahnt anstrengender jahresausklang!

Freu mich für dich, Keule!


----------



## Mathes66 (4. November 2017)

Ja Emil, da haben wir noch so einiges vor uns.


----------



## noka78 (5. November 2017)

Auch bei mir gehts weiter mit Alu und dicken Raupen...der Winter ist gerettet 





Lieben Dank Tom @synlos für diese schöne vorzeitliche Bescherung 

VG Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (5. November 2017)

Kein Ding, Norman. Bei mir platzt sowieso alles auseinander.  1 M-16 reicht mir, zumal es im Bunker noch fehlt. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dean76 (5. November 2017)

Kam es nicht mal aus dem Bunker?


----------



## synlos (5. November 2017)

Weiss ich nicht, habs mal aus dem Schwarzen Loch gezogen.


----------



## wtb_rider (5. November 2017)

Das ist der geilste American Rahmen den ich kenn...
Norman du Suchti


----------



## noka78 (5. November 2017)

Find ich ja auch Kay - deshalb war dieser Kauf unausweichlich 

Aus welchem Bunker meintest du André ? 
Soviel wie ich jetzt weiß kam er damals aus Frankfurt zu Franky...und das er 1993/94 neu im Radladen Ritzelkiste in Geisenheim verkauft wurde.


----------



## felixdelrio (5. November 2017)

Aus unserem Bunker kam mal ein blauer American mit pinken Decals. War auch ein schönes Teil. Alex hatte den verkauft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (5. November 2017)

Stimmt!
Hab mich geirrt

Trotzdem schön

LG 
André


----------



## felixdelrio (6. November 2017)

Aus Nashville TN kam nicht nur schöne Mucke sondern auch schöne Teile. Leider ist Harlan Meyers, der Kopf hinter Hi-E, bereits 2013 gestorben aber seine handwerklich großartigen Teile leben weiter ...


----------



## SJS_666 (6. November 2017)

Vorfreude...







Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Päckchen aus UK und eins aus den USA, dann kann´s langsam losgehen...


----------



## SJS_666 (9. November 2017)

So, gerade war der UPS Bote da...


----------



## Dean76 (10. November 2017)

Ich war völlig überrrascht, als ich eine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten hatte, dass ein Paket bei meinem Nachbarn abgegeben wurde



 
Als ich dann das Paket sah, wußte ich natürlich auch was drin ist.
Ich hatte allerdings nicht schon so früh damit gerechnet

Umso erfreuter war ich als ich es auspacken durfte.



 

Mehr folgt dann im gesonderten Aufbaufaden

LG
Andre


----------



## felixdelrio (11. November 2017)

Marinovative Decelerator ...


----------



## leftyben (15. November 2017)

Meine Frau meinte „Keine weiteren MTBs...“


----------



## SJS_666 (15. November 2017)

Super!!!
Das ist bei mir auch noch auf der Wunschliste!
Sollte ich mir jemals wieder ein Rennrad zulegen, dann auf jeden Fall das Black Lightning!
Mein Neid ist dir gewiss!

btw:
Hat das noch 126mm Einbaubreite hinten oder schon 130mm?
Meine Idee wäre tatsächlich ein solches Rahmenset mit aktuellen schwarzen Komponenten aufzubauen...


----------



## Koe (15. November 2017)

noka78 schrieb:


> Find ich ja auch Kay - deshalb war dieser Kauf unausweichlich
> 
> Aus welchem Bunker meintest du André ?
> Soviel wie ich jetzt weiß kam er damals aus Frankfurt zu Franky...und das er 1993/94 neu im Radladen Ritzelkiste in Geisenheim verkauft wurde.



Jep so siehts mal aus. Den Rahmen habe ich seinerzeit für Franky hier in Ffm vom Erstbesitzer abgeholt. 

Gruß Stefan 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## noka78 (16. November 2017)

Mit deinem Hinweis schließt sich der Geschichtskreis meines M-16 bis zurück zum Bikeladen welcher es damals neu verkauft hat, vielen lieben Dank Stefan 
Ich hatte mit Franky darüber schon gesprochen und habe auch Fotos von ihm erhalten die das Ganze schön dokumentieren.
Werde auf die Chronik in meinem kommenden Aufbauthread dazu noch näher darauf eingehen...bis demnächst. 

und da wir schonmal in diesem Thread hier sind






 Mille Grazie Marco @marco1269


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (16. November 2017)

Hi Norman @noka78

falls du noch weitere Bilder vom damaligen Verkaufszustand benötigst melde dich gerne bei mir.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## whoa (16. November 2017)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Super!!!
> Das ist bei mir auch noch auf der Wunschliste!
> Sollte ich mir jemals wieder ein Rennrad zulegen, dann auf jeden Fall das Black Lightning!
> Mein Neid ist dir gewiss!
> ...


Das ist wenn ich mich nicht irre ein 89er Modell und sollte laut Katalog noch 126mm haben.

Die wirkliche Hinterbaubreite hängt aber eher von der Tagesform des Schweißers ab. 
Mein 86er SR500 Rahmen hat 128,5mm Hinterbaubreite und mein 88er Black Lightning 126mm.

Die Idee eines Aufbaus mit modernen Komponenten schoß mir auch schon mehr als einmal durch den Kopf.


----------



## planist (16. November 2017)

das Teile-Sammeln fürs Rock Mountain Vertex geht los

frisch und NOS aus Spanien eingetroffen..

freu mich


----------



## noka78 (16. November 2017)

whoa schrieb:


> Das ist wenn ich mich nicht irre ein 89er Modell und sollte laut Katalog noch 126mm haben.
> 
> Die wirkliche Hinterbaubreite hängt aber eher von der Tagesform des Schweißers ab.
> Mein 86er SR500 Rahmen hat 128,5mm Hinterbaubreite und mein 88er Black Lightning 126mm.
> ...



Schön das du wieder da bist Micha


----------



## whoa (16. November 2017)

noka78 schrieb:


> Schön das du wieder da bist Micha


Danke danke, ich bin nach dem Urlaub quasi gleich wieder voll eingestiegen. Sprich ich kann hier auch bald wieder ein paar kleinere Bilder posten. 

Hab schon gesehen was ich so verpasst hab, die Brodie Vorbaubestellung bspw. da muss ich mir echt in den A**** beißen für.


----------



## leftyben (16. November 2017)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Super!!!
> Das ist bei mir auch noch auf der Wunschliste!
> Sollte ich mir jemals wieder ein Rennrad zulegen, dann auf jeden Fall das Black Lightning!
> Mein Neid ist dir gewiss!
> ...



Ja, sind noch die 126mm


 
Ich werd die Teile drauf lassen. Mit Ausnahme der Pedale natürlich. Die Bremsen sind leider auch nicht original (nachgerüstete Shimano600). Mal sehen ob ich da noch was passenderes in schwarz auftreiben kann. Die Schnellspanner hab ich schon gegen goldene mit Inbus getauscht: Es soll als „Bürorad“ in der Stadt gefahren werden.


----------



## mauricer (17. November 2017)

Unboxed and NOS. War eigentlich für mich, jetzt geht sie aber zu einem Freund in die Schweiz um sein Merlin zu veredeln. Schweiz? Merlin? Nein, nicht in die Gruft.... aber komischerweise in die gleiche City.


----------



## wtb_rider (17. November 2017)

Moritz was ist denn los....


----------



## mauricer (17. November 2017)

Ich hatte sie damals geordert, als ich Bock aufs KLEINingham hatte. Konnte ich dann nicht mehr absagen, als ich das Thema abgehakt hatte. Umso besser, dass jetzt jemand richtig Freude dran haben wird. Und auch mal gut den ganzen Orderprozess mit Steve mitzumachen, wer weiss was da noch so kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (21. November 2017)

Das hatte ich heute im Briefkasten



 
Aber leider war kein Absender drauf
So dass ich gar nicht weiß, bei wem ich mich dafür bedanken kann

Also falls der nette Spender oder die nette Spenderin hier aus dem Forum kommt, möchte ich mich ganz herzlich dafür bedanken
Und wenn nicht, war es wenigstens eine schöne Geschichte

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## leftyben (21. November 2017)

Das kam in zwei kleinen Paketen:


----------



## caemis (23. November 2017)




----------



## wtb_rider (23. November 2017)

das Foto kann doch unmöglich dein Ernst sein,....hast du dich so gefreut das die Hände so gezittert haben?


----------



## caemis (23. November 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> das Foto kann doch unmöglich dein Ernst sein,....hast du dich so gefreut das die Hände so gezittert haben?


Ja ja, ich mach noch nen besseres. gleichzeitig kam noch nen neues objektiv und so kommt eins zum anderen  ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## caemis (23. November 2017)

Well, here you go @wtb_rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (24. November 2017)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Aus unserem Bunker kam mal ein blauer American mit pinken Decals. War auch ein schönes Teil. Alex hatte den verkauft ...



Der kam von mir an Alex. Mit Juchem-Gabel.


----------



## Mathes66 (24. November 2017)

Heute auch etwas schönes abgeholt:
















Musste ich dann jetzt doch mal auspacken


----------



## kutte (24. November 2017)

caemis schrieb:


>


Wunderschönes Gimmick 


Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AgentKlein (25. November 2017)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Heute auch etwas schönes abgeholt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....elender, elender, elender, dekadenter ANGEBER!


----------



## black-panther (26. November 2017)

@caemis @Edelziege 
Sehr geiler Scheiß!!


----------



## chriam (28. November 2017)

Manch einer wird sich an den Kopf fassen, manch anderer wird mich verstehen...Jabadabadu

Klasse verpackt kam es an...




Feuer und Flammeist er...





Eines der letzten Puzzelstücke für's Raleigh.

MfG
Chris

Edith:  Nicht zeitkorrekt aber sowas von farbkorrekt


----------



## Fischland (28. November 2017)

....oft sind es die kleinen Dinge...


----------



## IHateRain (1. Dezember 2017)

...bei mir ist die letzten Tage einiges Tolles eingetroffen... Habe zwei geplante Projekte für 2018 (und die Giraffe ist auch als noch da ), und an eines soll diese hier:





Kettenblätter sind auch schon da - am Wochenende nehme ich mir mal einen Moment zeit 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## caemis (1. Dezember 2017)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ...bei mir sind die letzten Tage einiges Tolles eingetroffen... Habe zwei geplante Projekte für 2018 (und die Giraffe ist auch als noch da ), und an eines soll diese hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heißer Shit! Da bin ich gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## synlos (1. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (1. Dezember 2017)

Ein Hammerschlag-Prototyp?


----------



## synlos (1. Dezember 2017)

Müßte ich nochmal erfühlen - kann schon sein!


----------



## IHateRain (2. Dezember 2017)

Der kam auch an 





2018 pt. 2 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## Mathes66 (2. Dezember 2017)

Michael, das ist ja auch mal wieder ein Knaller.


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2017)

Streng genommen kein Paket und um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn direkt beim Verteilzentrum abgeholt.


----------



## mauricer (5. Dezember 2017)

Gefällt mir gut, wenn auch viel zu klein.


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut, wenn auch viel zu klein.


Du meinst zu kurz.  Da kann ich ja auch mal'n Dropbar anbauen. 

Muss heut abend mal in Ruhe alles vermessen. Von der OR-Länge und der Größe allgemein sollte es meinem 17" TiBolt ähneln. Mal schauen.


----------



## mauricer (5. Dezember 2017)

Erstmal Salsa oder IRD drauf. Weisst Bescheid!


----------



## whoa (5. Dezember 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Erstmal Salsa oder IRD drauf. Weisst Bescheid!


Nix da! Ich verbau nur edle Teile, nicht so'n Schranz. ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (5. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schöne Rahmensets habt ihr da ergattert @whoa @IHateRain 


Jetzt würde mich aber mal noch interessieren wer das Rebound Monolith von letzter Woche ersteigert hat und ob es einen Aufbauthread geben wird. Gerne auch per PN. Danke.


----------



## Dean76 (5. Dezember 2017)

Stolzer Preis!

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Aluminium-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Und die Gabel ist auch anders als ich sie in Erinnerung habe


----------



## synlos (5. Dezember 2017)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ein Hammerschlag-Prototyp?


Nee, doch nicht... Nur Granite.


----------



## synlos (5. Dezember 2017)

whoa schrieb:


> Streng genommen kein Paket und um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn direkt beim Verteilzentrum abgeholt.


----------



## Koe (5. Dezember 2017)

whoa schrieb:


> Streng genommen kein Paket und um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn direkt beim Verteilzentrum abgeholt.



Wunderschöner Rahmen. Meinen Glückwunsch. Bei sowas könnte ich noch mal schwach werden. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thias (5. Dezember 2017)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis!
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Aluminium-Rahmen-Mtb-Fully-26-034-XTR-Vintage-Retro-Kult-Grafton-Paul-Yeti-Titan-/142585104144?hash=item2132bc0710:g:QzMAAOSwGPxaBD3r&nma=true&si=roDv%2FwVCs4%2BLg%2BrlzRU8KXU6zOg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Und die Gabel ist auch anders als ich sie in Erinnerung habe



Da ist doch tatsächlich ein Pärchen Decelerators dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (6. Dezember 2017)

Die Suche nach den Blättern hat nur ein Jahr gedauert - nun kann ich rumschrauben 





Grüße
IHR


----------



## whoa (8. Dezember 2017)

Heute durft ich mein letztes großes Paket für dieses Jahr vom Zoll holen. 

*WTF?!* Wo ist mein Rad?






*Peanut Butter!* Jahresvorrat Cap'n Crunch?





Das erinnert doch entfernt an ein Fahrrad. Nur da fehlt doch irgendwas.





*Gut verpackt*, scheint aber etwas kaputt zu sein.


----------



## whoa (8. Dezember 2017)

*Guck-guck*





Damit auch alles auf's Bild passt. 





Rahmenpuzzle




Ich weiß der is viel viel viel zu neu, daher werd ich euch auch hier nicht weiter nerven. Damit geb ich mein Debut im Reiseradforum.


----------



## mauricer (8. Dezember 2017)

Oh. Interessant. Ich finde S&S coupler sehr spannend. Alter Suchti.


----------



## Thias (13. Dezember 2017)

Heute angekommen 





Nicht gerade NOS, aber das passt um so besser...


----------



## Radsatz (13. Dezember 2017)

Bestimmt als Muster zum nachbauen


----------



## Rieboldo (14. Dezember 2017)

Oh gott das arme Pinnacle


----------



## SJS_666 (18. Dezember 2017)

Nicht ein sondern gleich zwei Pakete sind heute angekommen...







Wird aber noch nicht verraten was drin ist. Nur soviel, die Cola-Dosen Sammlung wurde um eine fehlende MTB Variante ergänzt...


----------



## Dean76 (18. Dezember 2017)

Haste doch schon selbst verraten!

Viel Spass

LG


----------



## SJS_666 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ok, wer eifrig "mitliest" wird es schon wissen...


Wird aber noch bis Mittwoch warten müssen, morgen muss ich außerplanmäßig mal eben nach Berlin (als wenn das um die Ecke läge) und dann abends wieder zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (18. Dezember 2017)

Also bei mir is dit um de Ecke

LG
Andre


----------



## SJS_666 (18. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir sind das 4,5h Zug, eine Strecke!


----------



## caemis (19. Dezember 2017)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Ok, wer eifrig "mitliest" wird es schon wissen...
> 
> 
> Wird aber noch bis Mittwoch warten müssen, morgen muss ich außerplanmäßig mal eben nach Berlin (als wenn das um die Ecke läge) und dann abends wieder zurück...


Hätte das nicht jemand für dich erledigen können? Oder willst du deine neues Alt-Alu noch vor Weihnachten in Empfang nehmen...


----------



## SJS_666 (19. Dezember 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Hätte das nicht jemand für dich erledigen können? Oder willst du deine neues Alt-Alu noch vor Weihnachten in Empfang nehmen...


Damit war das auspacken gemeint. Die Kartons sind ja schon hier...


Und ja, natürlich wird das noch vor Weihnachten ausgepackt!


----------



## BontragerTom (20. Dezember 2017)

Grosse Freude als ich das Paket aus meiner Heimat in Empfang nehmen durfte.





Danke an Dietrich @jejamm


----------



## jejamm (20. Dezember 2017)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Grosse Freude als ich das Paket aus meiner Heimat in Empfang nehmen durfte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast zu schade zum Auspacken... ist immer mein Problem mit NIB-Teilen!


----------



## BontragerTom (21. Dezember 2017)

jejamm schrieb:


> Fast zu schade zum Auspacken... ist immer mein Problem mit NIB-Teilen!



Ja, das Problem kenn ich, hier bin/ war ich froh, endlich Ersatz für die sich auflösenden Original Griffe zu haben. Nur soviel:NIB sind die Griffe seit gestern nicht mehr. [emoji6]
Danke und Grüsse


----------



## Rieboldo (30. Dezember 2017)




----------



## mcada (30. Dezember 2017)

Hier kam auch was, 3 Streiche all together






Edit: UND angezogen!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wic...hance-wicked-1991.861461/page-3#post-14994061


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (30. Dezember 2017)

Mavic kam auch hier an 





Beides bereits am Rad. Pics to follow.

Grüße
IHR


----------



## kutte (5. Januar 2018)




----------



## synlos (5. Januar 2018)

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der... ;D

Apropos "Paket" -  und


----------



## sebse (5. Januar 2018)

bei der Menge auf der Rückbank frag ich mich was noch alles im Kofferraum ist 

lg Sebastian


----------



## hendr1k (5. Januar 2018)

Oh, ein Schrottsammler


----------



## Huelse (5. Januar 2018)

kutte schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 682523



Falls dafür mal neue Decals (oder ne andere Farbe) gewünscht sind, ein Kumpel hat davon noch jede Menge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (6. Januar 2018)

Wenn es so weiter geht, wird es das bestimmt


----------



## synlos (8. Januar 2018)

XT satt! Genau das Richtige.
Schönen Dank!


----------



## whoa (8. Januar 2018)

Hätt nicht gedacht dass ich mich mal so über was von Shimano freu. ;D


----------



## Huelse (9. Januar 2018)

Gabs ne Rocky Gabel?


----------



## whoa (9. Januar 2018)

Huelse schrieb:


> Gabs ne Rocky Gabel?


Yep.


----------



## Oscar1 (11. Januar 2018)

Eben kam ein Schatzkistchen mit Edelmetall und Anker Material..  für den Kapitän


----------



## msony (11. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Fischland (11. Januar 2018)

...Cannondale ?!


----------



## msony (11. Januar 2018)

Ja,eine Dose.
Hat auch ganz schön geklappert im Karton.


----------



## leftyben (11. Januar 2018)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Eben kam ein Schatzkistchen mit Edelmetall und Anker Material..  für den Kapitän


Solltest du die HS77er Zangen nicht benötigen, wüsste ich jemanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (11. Januar 2018)

@Oscar1  
Du hast nicht zufällig einen einzelnen Bremsgriff übrig  ?


----------



## Radsatz (11. Januar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hab heute auch was aus dem Trumpland bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 684880




Schön ,aber nicht das es schon am Sonntag fertig ist


----------



## msony (11. Januar 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Schön ,aber nicht das es schon am Sonntag fertig ist


ne ne,keine Sorge Gerd.


----------



## Radsatz (11. Januar 2018)

leftyben schrieb:


> Solltest du die HS77er Zangen nicht benötigen, wüsste ich jemanden...



Die kosten richtig Geld


----------



## Radsatz (11. Januar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> ne ne,keine Sorge Gerd.



So Häppchen weise ist spannender, wie BUMP da isses


----------



## msony (11. Januar 2018)

Radsatz schrieb:


> So Häppchen weise ist spannender, wie BUMP da isses


den Aufbau gebe ich natürlich in die Hände eines erfahrenen East coast Ritters.
Steht auch in einem anderen Keller damit es meine Canadier nicht ansteckt mit Trumpgrippe.


----------



## SJS_666 (11. Januar 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hab heute auch was aus dem Trumpland bekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 684880


Oh Mann...
Falsches Paketlabel auf dem richtigen Karton...
Glanzleistung würde ich sagen...
(hab ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen)


----------



## msony (11. Januar 2018)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> Falsches Paketlabel auf dem richtigen Karton...
> Glanzleistung würde ich sagen...
> (hab ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen)


nicht klimm ist schon an die richtige Adresse unterwegs!


----------



## SJS_666 (11. Januar 2018)

DANKE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (12. Januar 2018)

Heute vom Zoll abgeholt:




Freue mich dass das geklappt hat 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## Mathes66 (12. Januar 2018)

Wow, sehr schön.


----------



## kutte (12. Januar 2018)

Gratulation, Micha. Das ist ein sehr schönes Set


----------



## mauricer (12. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön Micha (wenn auch sehr flach)....


----------



## Huelse (12. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön! 
Die Aufkleber auf dem Vorbau sehen allerdings nach den deutschen Replikaten aus (dunkelgrün statt knallgrün).


----------



## IHateRain (12. Januar 2018)

Sollte ich noch einen XC Pro-Umwerfer bis Albaxen finden, dann wirst Du ihn sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (13. Januar 2018)

Ja!
Wirklich schön

Dafür dass es "Plan B" ist

LG

Ps. Bleib mal auch lieber bei Plan B


----------



## Dean76 (18. Januar 2018)

Großes Paket mit dünnem Inhalt


 

LG
Andre


----------



## tatau77 (18. Januar 2018)

Bei mir sind auch mal wieder ein paar rostige Teile angekommen, aber traumhaft verpackt 
















Gruß
Boris


----------



## wtb_rider (19. Januar 2018)

ist das für das Postfahrrad?


----------



## Dean76 (19. Januar 2018)

So einen Lenker suche ich auch noch

LG
Andre


----------



## tatau77 (19. Januar 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ist das für das Postfahrrad?


Ja 
Haben sich aber ganz neue Probleme Aufgetan am 'Postfahrrad' 
Werde das aber hier demnächst mal alles dokumentieren.....


----------



## tatau77 (19. Januar 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> So einen Lenker suche ich auch noch
> 
> LG
> Andre


Ich weiss André, aber die hohen sind echt schwer zu finden, hab zweimal Sakae in NOS, aber halt nicht so hoch, kannst Du Dir bei gelegenheit gerne anschauen


----------



## Dean76 (19. Januar 2018)

Würde ich gerne mal sehen

LG
André


----------



## Spaltinho (22. Januar 2018)

Ich hab in der letzten Woche auch was von der Post und vom Zoll bekommen.
Nummer eins wurde in den USA gelötet.








Nummer zwei wurde auch in den USA gelötet.




Nummer eins wurde von Doug Curtiss 1989 für das Moorpark Schwinn Team gemacht.





Nummer zwei wurde von Tom Ritchey 1986 selbst gelötet.






Beide sind filletiert und beide sauschön....




More to come from the Red Island Collective.

Grüsse,
Malte


----------



## black-panther (22. Januar 2018)

Geiler Scheiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (23. Januar 2018)

jupp,..bin gespannt wann die so richtig rollen. Malte is ja auch eher so der Langzeitprojektler


----------



## Spaltinho (23. Januar 2018)

Waaaas, Kay?!?

Ja, stimmt. Ziel ist es dieses Jahr vier Projekte zum rollen zu bringen.


----------



## mcada (23. Januar 2018)

Geile, filletierte Sache, Malte - TOP

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mauricer (23. Januar 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ziel ist es dieses Jahr vier Projekte zum rollen zu bringen.



Poser. Sehr schöne Sets hast du dir da geangelt Malte!


----------



## Spaltinho (23. Januar 2018)

Kay hat schon völlig recht. Ich finalisiere die Projekte immer sehr, sehr langsam. Aber das will ich dieses Jahr mal anders machen. Ich hab mir einen Anschaffungsstopp für Rahmen auferlegt und widme mich ausschliesslich dem Beenden der Räder. Das Wicked Lite, das YoEddy, das Ibis SS und das Curtlo sollten bis Jahresende stehen. Hoffentlich


----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Kay hat schon völlig recht. Ich finalisiere die Projekte immer sehr, sehr langsam. Aber das will ich dieses Jahr mal anders machen. Ich hab mir einen Anschaffungsstopp für Rahmen auferlegt und widme mich ausschliesslich dem Beenden der Räder. Das Wicked Lite, das YoEddy, das Ibis SS und das Curtlo sollten bis Jahresende stehen. Hoffentlich


Das kenn ich irgendwoher.


----------



## mauricer (23. Januar 2018)

whoa schrieb:


> Das kenn ich irgendwoher.



Du bist ausser Konkurrenz.


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Januar 2018)

stimmt nicht, da gibts noch so einen Kollegen im Berliner Speckgürtel,....


----------



## mauricer (23. Januar 2018)

Königswusterhausen etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (23. Januar 2018)




----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Du bist ausser Konkurrenz.


Das Problem hier ist Multitasking.  11 parallele Projekte und ach ja 2 ganz neue (Rocky und IF), also 13. Da geht's nunmal nicht mit riesigen Schritten vorwärts. Aber ich hab ja schon extra reduziert und kaufe keine neuen Rahmen mehr ein. 
Das Ventana und das X sollten dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall fertig werden. Das Indy Fab und ein Cannondale auch, also bin ich ziemlich gut dabei find ich.


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Januar 2018)

richtig krass,...
wo isn eigentlich das Problem?
Keine Zeit oder keine Teile, oder gar Bock?
Son Radl ist doch in 2 Stunden entspannt zusammengedübelt?


----------



## Spaltinho (23. Januar 2018)

Bei mir ist es die Teileversorgung und die Anzahl der Baustellen. Wenn ich Komponenten finde, dann immer für das Projekt, was gerade keine Priorität hatte. Und somit kommt man eben langsam voran.
Egal, für @whoa  und mich steht die 4.


----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> richtig krass,...
> wo isn eigentlich das Problem?
> Keine Zeit oder keine Teile, oder gar Bock?
> Son Radl ist doch in 2 Stunden entspannt zusammengedübelt?


Also bei mir war noch nie ein Rad entspannt in 2h zusammengedübelt. Irgendwas fehlt da immer, passt nicht, usw. usf. Hinzu kommt dass ick nunmal sehr wählerisch bin. Mein Nöll hatte ich bspw. schonmal fertig, bin damit auch schon den Velothon gefahren. Momentan steht der Rahmen wieder "nackt" rum, da ich des langweiligen DA7400er Aufbaus überdrüssig war.  Dazu kommt das "Problem" dass ich mich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier nur schwer von Sachen trennen kann. In den letzten 15 Jahren kann ich meine Verkäufe an einer Hand abzählen (Toad, Pace, Germans, Blizzard und ein Bike-tech).
Am Ende geht's nur schnell wenn wirklich Druck da ist etwas zwingend fertig zu kriegen. Den hab ich momentan beim IF und beim Cannondale, denn die werden bald gebraucht.


----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es die Teileversorgung und die Anzahl der Baustellen. Wenn ich Komponenten finde, dann immer für das Projekt, was gerade keine Priorität hatte. Und somit kommt man eben langsam voran.
> Egal, für @whoa  und mich steht die 4.


Das trifft es sehr gut!  Beim Ventana hab ich bspw. erst einen Rennradropbar-Aufbau geplant um dann festzustellen, nee das wird zu krass. Also alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen. Jetzt bin ich aber kurz vor'm Ziel, fehlen eigentlich nur noch neue Lager für die JP Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (23. Januar 2018)

whoa schrieb:


> Also bei mir war noch nie ein Rad entspannt in 2h zusammengedübelt. Irgendwas fehlt da immer, passt nicht, usw. usf.



Willkommen in meiner Welt ; -)


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Januar 2018)

wat is denn los mit euch? Konzentration meine Herren.
Det sind doch nur n paare Teilchen. Und wenn nicht irgendwelche unvorhersehbaren Hardware Schaden auftauchen, is son Aufbau doch recht übersichtlich.
Naja ich fang halt immer erst an wenn alles da ist, bzw Stück für Stück je nach dem was noch fehlt.
Naja ich hab ja auch wieder was vor der Nase, aber da steht der Plan im Kopf auch schon fest. Weiss nur noch nicht obs kuhl aussehen wird.


----------



## Spaltinho (23. Januar 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wat is denn los mit euch? Konzentration meine Herren.
> Det sind doch nur n paare Teilchen. Und wenn nicht irgendwelche unvorhersehbaren Hardware Schaden auftauchen, is son Aufbau doch recht übersichtlich.
> Naja ich fang halt immer erst an wenn alles da ist, bzw Stück für Stück je nach dem was noch fehlt.
> Naja ich hab ja auch wieder was vor der Nase, aber da steht der Plan im Kopf auch schon fest. Weiss nur noch nicht obs kuhl aussehen wird.


Was mit dicken Schweißnähten und spröden Legierungen.


----------



## noka78 (23. Januar 2018)

Wahnsinns-Projekte Malte - The Fantastic 4  

Das war ein gutes Stichwort für meinen Neuankömmling...hatte ihn ja schon kurz im American-Thread mit Fotos vom Verkauf vorgestellt.




Überraschenderweise ist das Navy-Blau im richtigen Licht noch viel heller und schöner 













Das wird auf jeden Fall noch etwas warten müssen da ich schon die ganze Zeit die M16-Olive vorstellen und fertigstellen möchte.


----------



## tatau77 (23. Januar 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> wat is denn los mit euch? Konzentration meine Herren.
> Det sind doch nur n paare Teilchen. Und wenn nicht irgendwelche unvorhersehbaren Hardware Schaden auftauchen, is son Aufbau doch recht übersichtlich.
> Naja ich fang halt immer erst an wenn alles da ist, bzw Stück für Stück je nach dem was noch fehlt.
> Naja ich hab ja auch wieder was vor der Nase, aber da steht der Plan im Kopf auch schon fest. Weiss nur noch nicht obs kuhl aussehen wird.



Super Kay dann schicke ich Dir mal eben ne Liste mit ein 'paar Teilchen' die ich noch bräuchte, dann komm ich auch mal weiter 
Mir gehts da eher wie Malte und Micha


----------



## synlos (23. Januar 2018)

Was wird das denn bitte schön für ein Jahr?


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Januar 2018)

Ich geh dann natürlich davor n aus das alle benötigten Teile schon da sind. Wenn man noch nicht alles hat isses klar das man nicht fertig wird.


----------



## Huelse (23. Januar 2018)

Berlin im Bauxit-Fiber? Seid Ihr Euch sicher, Jungs?


----------



## synlos (23. Januar 2018)

Huelse schrieb:


> Berlin im Bauxit-Fiber? Seid Ihr Euch sicher, Jungs?


Das ist der Stoff aus dem die Träume sind!


----------



## Huelse (23. Januar 2018)

Da ist was dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ich geh dann natürlich davor n aus das alle benötigten Teile schon da sind. Wenn man noch nicht alles hat isses klar das man nicht fertig wird.


So gesehen hab ich momentan nicht ein einziges Projekt. Nur viele viele Kisten mit vielen vielen Teilen!


----------



## whoa (23. Januar 2018)

Huelse schrieb:


> Berlin im Bauxit-Fiber? Seid Ihr Euch sicher, Jungs?


Alles 6061 also keine Sorge!


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Januar 2018)

es geht los,...das erste Paket ist eingetrudelt,...es werden weitere folgen


----------



## synlos (25. Januar 2018)

FB-steel from UK and Aluminum from Canada! 


















Es geht voran!


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Januar 2018)

den weiss Vorbau hatte ich Malte für sein Curtlo ans Herz gelegt...


----------



## Spaltinho (25. Januar 2018)

Stimmt, Kay. Allerdings habe ich etwas mit integrierter Zugführung in Aussicht...


----------



## Dean76 (25. Januar 2018)

Warum nimmst du denn nicht Norman sein Kuwahara Vorbau?

LG
André


----------



## Spaltinho (26. Januar 2018)

Diesen Tubevorbau? Nee, das passt doch nicht Andre. Da kommt noch was schönes, passendes demnächst.


----------



## Dean76 (26. Januar 2018)

Nein!

Den hier meine ich!



 

 

LG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (26. Januar 2018)

Äh, Norman, warum kenn ich den nicht? 


(Spass beiseite, wir quatschen die Tage)


----------



## noka78 (26. Januar 2018)

Der ist leider schon lange verkauft...schätze er wäre mit seinen 150mm auch viel zu lang ! Mach mal das was du vor hast  passt 100% besser


----------



## IHateRain (3. Februar 2018)

Plan a füs Punisher ist nun auch eingetroffen:



Danke nochmal  Wenn sowas schönes eintrifft bekommt man richtig Lust zu schrauben 




Stay tuned
IHR


----------



## noka78 (3. Februar 2018)

Wo gabs denn ne weiße Bullie ? Menno...

Glückwunsch zu den Teilchen


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2018)

Freu. 

 


Der schönste Lenker ever.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Februar 2018)

Danke noch mal an @Spezi66 für den Hinweis .














Ich kann es immer noch richtig fassen und das Dauergrinsen möchte aus meinem Gesicht einfach nicht weichen .

Aufgrund des Zustands (NOS) bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob ich dieses grelle Exemplar überhaupt aufbauen möchte.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. An wen sind eigentlich die anderen beiden Rahmen gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (7. Februar 2018)

Etwas Suntour fürs Filletierte. Es gibt also dieses Jahr keine Ausreden mehr, falls kein Projekt abgeschlossen wird.


----------



## tatau77 (7. Februar 2018)

Oha, ist das alles Nos, Malte ?
schön, schön


----------



## Spaltinho (7. Februar 2018)

Nee, nee. Kommt alles von einem Rad. Nur die Felgen sind neu.


----------



## tatau77 (8. Februar 2018)

Nabend,
bei mir kam heute auch wieder was








Gruß
Boris


----------



## msony (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Was zum basteln für die närrischen Tage.


----------



## aspreti (9. Februar 2018)

Heute in der närrischen Post






Ich packs nachher mal aus. Es scheint nicht der Dyson zu sein, den meine Frau so dringend erwartet[emoji13]


----------



## aspreti (10. Februar 2018)

Oh Wunder, oh Wunder noch eins. Langsam wird der Platz knapp.


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Februar 2018)

Wahnsinniger


----------



## aspreti (10. Februar 2018)

Zu Deiner Beruhigung ist nicht für mich sondern für die große Tochter, der Virus befällt die gesamte Familie  Dann macht sie wenigstens keine Dummheiten.


----------



## mcada (10. Februar 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Zu Deiner Beruhigung ist nicht für mich sondern für die große Tochter, der Virus befällt die gesamte Familie  Dann macht sie wenigstens keine Dummheiten.


Sehr hübsch, das lila. Aber groß?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (10. Februar 2018)

weiss ich doch.......   aber bald muss du noch eines für den Lütten aufstellen!


----------



## aspreti (10. Februar 2018)

Ist auch die "große Tochter" mit 29 darf größer sein als der Vater


----------



## aspreti (10. Februar 2018)

Der muss noch etwas wachsen, damit eins passt


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Februar 2018)

Familien Sucht und Fangemeinde


----------



## noka78 (11. Februar 2018)

Nach einem B-frame (Mt.Tam) folgt...natürlich ein C-frame. Die Suche danach war lang und die Vorfreude darauf riesig! 





...nun kann der Aufbau endlich beginnen - mehr dazu später...


----------



## caemis (11. Februar 2018)

noka78 schrieb:


> Nach einem B-frame (Mt.Tam) folgt...natürlich ein C-frame. Die Suche danach war lang und die Vorfreude darauf riesig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## mcada (11. Februar 2018)

Ick och
Und geile Kiste

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaltinho (11. Februar 2018)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es richtig geil wird. Für mich Normans schönstes Rad. Egal, wie er es aufbaut.


----------



## felixdelrio (11. Februar 2018)

Wird geil. Totale Schönheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (11. Februar 2018)

Ok, bevor der Aufbauthread startet hier schonmal ein kleiner Teaser


----------



## mcada (11. Februar 2018)

Ein rot-gelbes Super Comp wär geil

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## noka78 (11. Februar 2018)

Ja wäre auch lecker, ist aber noch älter und damit der Vorgänger vom Super Comp. Eine Besonderheit hat das Set aber noch...lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Silberrücken (14. Februar 2018)

noka78 schrieb:


> Ja wäre auch lecker, ist aber noch älter und damit der Vorgänger vom Super Comp. Eine Besonderheit hat das Set aber noch...lasst euch überraschen




*Zeigen bitte........ !!!*


----------



## mauricer (14. Februar 2018)

Heute auch angekommen. @wtb_rider das Gewicht is ja kriminell!


----------



## bertel (14. Februar 2018)

Ich nehme dann die AC Stützen die ihr nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (14. Februar 2018)

Die steckt in Phoenix No1. Eventuell kann dir aber @Huelse aushelfen, wenn er meine nicht benutzt.


----------



## fatbikepeg (16. Februar 2018)

kam gerade






Wusste gar nicht, dass man so nen Bike versenden darf. Alles wackelig. 
---
..und HIER gehts zum Aufbaufaden.


----------



## SJS_666 (16. Februar 2018)

DHL Sperrgut?
Da ist fast alles erlaubt!
(auch eben keinen Karton zu verwenden)

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, möchte ich zukünftig keine Kritik mehr an Hermes Versand hören...


----------



## Deleted 149952 (16. Februar 2018)




----------



## mubi (17. Februar 2018)

ja, doch, war ein ganz nettes paket 
bitte erstmal keine kaufanfragen - zu gegebener zeit meld ich mich.


----------



## felixdelrio (17. Februar 2018)

Oh, Storck Powerarms in lila.


----------



## mcada (17. Februar 2018)

Soeben ist ganz feine Post angekommen - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Februar 2018)

Schöne Rarität Matthias! Aber, willst du diesen Steuersatz in das P anstatt eines in ahead einsetzen?


----------



## mcada (17. Februar 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Schöne Rarität Matthias! Aber, willst du diesen Steuersatz in das P anstatt eines in ahead einsetzen?


Gar nicht so schlecht Manni, denke wirklich drüber nach das P klassisch zu bauen, wenn es so ein frühes ist. Eigentlich habe ich mir den aber aus einem anderen Grund geleistet, erzähl ich dir

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Februar 2018)

Na ja, wenn du ihn "für die Dollars auf dem Etikett"  bekommen haben solltest- kannst du dir noch mehr leisten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcada (17. Februar 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du ihn "für die Dollars auf dem Etikett"  bekommen haben solltest- kannst du dir noch mehr leisten.......


Schön wärs

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (19. Februar 2018)

Mal etwas die Nischenhersteller fördern 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dean76 (20. Februar 2018)

Na ja, mehr abgeholt als schicken lassen



 

 

 

Mal sehen, was ich damit noch mache?

LG
André


----------



## Deleted 149952 (23. Februar 2018)

vom Neu Beziehen ausm Osten  .


2 x Flite + ein Jüngerer


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. Februar 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Na ja, mehr abgeholt als schicken lassen
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Teleskop Hinterbau? Also Prinzip Federgabel aber halt hinten? Welcher Hersteller hatte sowas mal im Angebot?


----------



## caemis (23. Februar 2018)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ist das ein Teleskop Hinterbau? Also Prinzip Federgabel aber halt hinten? Welcher Hersteller hatte sowas mal im Angebot?


Manitou und Marin (basierend auf dem Manitou)

*Im oben gezeigten handelt es sich um einen von Marin


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. Februar 2018)

Danke!


----------



## kalihalde (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## wtb_rider (24. Februar 2018)

nicht dein Ernst,....
das Ding würde ich auch nehmen,....das in klein war lange auf meiner Liste.
Hätte noch einen 120er Syn Vorbau mit Noodle und ohne falls du sowas brauchst.
Toll, Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (24. Februar 2018)

Danke, Kay.
Vorbau und Lenker liegen schon länger hier 





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mauricer (24. Februar 2018)

Klasse. Das schönste Rocky!


----------



## BontragerTom (24. Februar 2018)

Holy Grail!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. Februar 2018)

Ohhhhh, herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## ArSt (24. Februar 2018)

Und ich dachte damals, dass hier wäre klein:



von da: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bes...-andere-bikeladen.758510/page-3#post-13104474


----------



## synlos (26. Februar 2018)

Finally...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (1. März 2018)

Wer kanns erraten?


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. März 2018)

Altbau, 4. Stock


----------



## caemis (1. März 2018)

Nicht schelcht Peggy, nicht schlecht  - aber es ist der 3.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Wer kanns erraten?



Den behältst du eh nich, Marco.


----------



## caemis (1. März 2018)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> [QUOTE="caemis, post: 15120332, member: 299106"
> Wer kanns erraten?



Den behältst du eh nich, Marco.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Den behältst du eh nich, Marco.


[/QUOTE]

Is doch kein Singlespeed...


----------



## newsboy (1. März 2018)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Altbau, 4. Stock


hätte 4kg altmetall gesagt...


----------



## caemis (1. März 2018)

Nee nee nee, nur weil ihr in der Schweiz alle uff Edelmetall sitzt... So schwer ist er gar nicht.


----------



## caemis (1. März 2018)

Aber um es aufzulösen und den Thread nicht weiter vollzulabern:

Ein recht bemitleidenswerter Nöll wahrscheinlich Ende der 80er oder 90' - Fillet Brazed selbstverständlich und mit sehr schön innenverlegten Zügen...


----------



## msony (1. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Wer kanns erraten?



Den würde ich nicht strahlen lassen ,ich denke da bleibt nur noch Oberrohr /Steuerrohr übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcada (1. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Nee nee nee, nur weil ihr in der Schweiz alle uff Edelmetall sitzt... So schwer ist er gar nicht.


den hab ich doch letztens in einer PM gesehen, ist er jetzt in B?


----------



## caemis (1. März 2018)

Wie auch immer das passiert ist...


----------



## noka78 (2. März 2018)

Kein WTB, dafür aber alles Nitto  Alternativen sind immer gut...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (2. März 2018)

noka78 schrieb:


> Kein WTB



Blue Lug, Norman?


----------



## noka78 (2. März 2018)

Nope, etwas näher  PlanetX hat gerade fast alle Nitto und Fairweather-Teile im Sale (bis zu 59% reduziert teilweise). Keine Zollgebühren und relativ günstiger Versand.


----------



## flunderkoenig (2. März 2018)

noka78 schrieb:


> Nope, etwas näher  PlanetX hat gerade fast alle Nitto und Fairweather-Teile im Sale (bis zu 59% reduziert teilweise). Keine Zollgebühren und relativ günstiger Versand.





Warum keine Zollgebühren? 

Würde bei denen gerne auch par Sachen für mein Inbred bestellen, bis jetzt hat mich aber die Zollgeschichte immer daran gehindert.


----------



## noka78 (2. März 2018)

? Noch sind sie ja EU  (Übergangszeit nach Brexit-Entscheidung)
_
Nach Angaben der britischen Regierung soll der Austritt am 29. März 2019 um 23 Uhr britischer Zeit rechtskräftig werden (Wiki)
_
Echt traurig, wie so vieles was momentan entschieden wird!


----------



## SJS_666 (2. März 2018)

Nun ja, warten wir mal ab. Wenn May tatsächlich zukünftig auf Teilnahme an der europäischen Zollunion verzichten sollte, wird Sie das politisch wohl nicht überleben. Labour bringt sich da ja jetzt schon in Stellung und die britische Wirtschaft wird da ihrerseits auch mächtig Druck aufbauen. Vom gesamten Finanzsektor mal abgesehen...

Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass über kurz oder lang, Uk Importe zollfrei bleiben werden oder zumindest sehr schnell wieder zollfrei werden, sollte das im Rahmen der Brexit Verhandlungen nicht vereinbart werden...


----------



## Silberrücken (2. März 2018)

Wann packst du endlich das Ritchey aus Norman?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (2. März 2018)

Mensch Norman, da hättest mal Bescheid geben sollen. Ne Quill-BM wäre für mich noch drin gewesen...


----------



## black-panther (3. März 2018)

Zwar keine Biketeile, aber trotzdem
Hurra


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (3. März 2018)

black-panther schrieb:


> Zwar keine Biketeile, aber trotzdem
> Hurra


Wasn das ?

Edith: Die große Suchmaschine war schneller


----------



## Klibi (5. März 2018)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018.
Ein gutes Jahr.
Ein Paket ist eingetroffen und die Vorfreude ist riesig.
Vielen lieben Dank an Norman welcher mir das ermöglicht.
Weitere Bilder werden folgen.
Yeappppyaiiiiieeeeee
In diesem Sinne.
Schöne Woche Euch allen da draussen


----------



## Joobxx (7. März 2018)

das Paket ist ja immer noch nicht ausgepackt.....


----------



## Rieboldo (8. März 2018)

Dieser Rahmen lässt mich einfach wortlos dastehen. Und auch der Steuersatz - es gibt so ein paar Dinge im Leben wo man sich einfach nur denkt: Yeah. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich den richtig eingebaut habe...

Edit: Die Gabel ist natürlich finest shit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (9. März 2018)

Rieboldo schrieb:


> Dieser Rahmen lässt mich einfach wortlos dastehen. Und auch der Steuersatz - es gibt so ein paar Dinge im Leben wo man sich einfach nur denkt: Yeah. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich den richtig eingebaut habe...
> 
> Edit: Die Gabel ist natürlich finest shit!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 705632


Mehr!


----------



## caemis (9. März 2018)

Besser hier


----------



## oneschnark (10. März 2018)

IBIS KOSKI UND SALSA
Danke Gerrit.






Philippe


----------



## caemis (10. März 2018)

Bringst du es zur BFS mit? Sehr geil Philippe!


----------



## Klibi (10. März 2018)

Klibi schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018.
> Ein gutes Jahr.
> Ein Paket ist eingetroffen und die Vorfreude ist riesig.
> Vielen lieben Dank an Norman welcher mir das ermöglicht.
> ...


----------



## oneschnark (11. März 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Bringst du es zur BFS mit? Sehr geil Philippe!



Salut, ich versuche es.
Super Arbeit von Gerrit
Philippe


----------



## pommerngerrit (11. März 2018)

dankeschön, hat auch Spass gemacht mal wieder etwas spielen zu dürfen.

Wir sehen uns in zwei Wochen.

lG.-
Gerrit


----------



## Scherste (12. März 2018)

Nicht angekommen, aber abgeholt - Zählt auch! Neues vom Eloxierer und Pulverbeschichter... 











Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hendr1k (12. März 2018)

ist das Blau matter als original ?


----------



## Scherste (12. März 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> ist das Blau matter als original ?


Nein, die Teile wurden vorher poliert. Die sehen ziemlich genial aus! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (13. März 2018)

hurra, es ist ein kleines paket angekommen – endlich auch am zweitzaskar orischinoole gt mini toe clips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hätten echt nicht neu sein müssen, aber nagut


----------



## caemis (14. März 2018)

Nicht groß aber dafür leicht:


----------



## Freefall79 (16. März 2018)

Nö, nicht groß. Echt nicht.


----------



## hendr1k (16. März 2018)

Judy ?


----------



## Freefall79 (16. März 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Judy ?


Ja.


----------



## kutte (17. März 2018)




----------



## opi13 (17. März 2018)

zu neu für das Unterforum


----------



## kutte (18. März 2018)

opi13 schrieb:


> zu neu für das Unterforum


 aber schön ist sie trotzdem


----------



## oneschnark (18. März 2018)

Salut. Das Rad ist fertig und bring es mit am Freitag. Ich freue mich euch wieder zu sehen. Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (18. März 2018)

Salut. Das Rad ist fertig und ich bringe es mit am Freitag. Ich freue mich euch wieder zu sehen. Philippe


----------



## mcada (21. März 2018)

Lange gesucht, endlich, fürs Bonty OR


----------



## wtb_rider (22. März 2018)

Hättest du doch was gesaht


----------



## mcada (22. März 2018)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Hättest du doch was gesaht


galt das mir, sag nicht du hàttest welche gehabt?


----------



## synlos (22. März 2018)

Diese Amis... Sowohl früher als auch heutzutage!


----------



## Silberrücken (22. März 2018)

What to hell ist th.......  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (22. März 2018)

mcada schrieb:


> galt das mir, sag nicht du hàttest welche gehabt?



Hi Habs aufm Tel nicht gesehen. ich hätte m231CD gehabt. Keine 40 MB, sorry.
Gruss Kay


----------



## synlos (22. März 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> What to hell ist th.......  ?


----------



## Freefall79 (23. März 2018)

Wieder kein besonders großes Paket, wieder kein besonders spektakulärer Inhalt, aber: *hurra!
*


----------



## BontragerTom (23. März 2018)

Die schönste XC.. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Freefall79 (23. März 2018)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Die schönste XC.. Glückwunsch!


Danke , gerade auch mit dem Zustand habe ich es gut getroffen.
Ich bin von der Haptik begeistert; das letzte Mal, dass ich meine Griffel an Suntour Daumies hatte, war wohl so vor 30 Jahren, als ein Klassenkamerad sein erstes MTB für den allmorgendlichen Schulweg bekommen hatte. Ab dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich Suntour verschmäht... tja nun, die Meinung habe ich heute geändert; das alles macht schon einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## DaniT (23. März 2018)

Hab mal ne Frage, wisst Ihr den günstigsten Weg einen Laufradsatz aus den USA hierher zu schicken?
Geht das mit geschicktem Packen via USPS? 
Wäre Euch mega Dankbar für Tips.
Beste Grüße,
DaniT


----------



## SJS_666 (24. März 2018)

Geht via usps als international priority mail. Ist aber nicht wirklich günstig.
Preislich liegt das dann bei knapp 80,-$.

Kann man ganz einfach selbst ausrechnen lassen:
www.usps.com

Unter dem Punkt "International" gehst Du auf "calculate international prices".

Dann Angaben zum Empfängerland (natürlich Deutschland) und zum Versanddatum eingeben und "Calculate price based on Shape and Size " auswählen. Im nächsten Bild kannst Du dann Angaben zu Gewicht des Pakets machen. Oben vorher auf "metric" klicken, dann musst Du nicht umständlich mit Pounds arbeiten.

Dann auf "Large Package Any dimension over 12 inches (30.48 cm)" klicken und Angaben zu den Maßen des Pakets machen. Auch hier wieder auf "metric" klicken, dann kannst Du Maße in Zentimetern angeben. "rectangular" ist standardmäßig ausgewählt (also rechteckige Form des Pakets). 

Wenn Du nun auf "continue" klickst, kriegst Du eine Auswahl möglicher Versandoptionen für das Paket, inkl. der dazugehörigen Preise.

LRS in nem Karton mit den Maßen 60x60x20cm, Gewicht 5kg kommt dann auf 77.55$.


----------



## DaniT (24. März 2018)

Hammer, vielen herzlichen Dank!
80$ finde ich in meinem speziellen Fall total ok.
Beziehungsweise habe ich mit gerechnet und wesentlich schlimmeres befürchtet.
Beste Grüße,
DaniT


----------



## SJS_666 (24. März 2018)

Du musst immer bedenken, dass die Preise hauptsächlich in Abhängigkeit vom Gewicht (aber natürlich auch Größe), deutlich variieren. Ob 5 kg Gesamtgewicht z.B. ausreichend sind, hängt auch davon ab, wie verpackt wird. Deshalb ist es schwer zu 100% im Vorfeld die Versandkosten exakt zu bestimmen.


----------



## Radsatz (26. März 2018)

Kein grosses Paket,aber ein paar Bremshebel
Bergrad BR AT50 1.Generation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles2014 (27. März 2018)

Vielen Dank @SJS_666  ichkam heute erst zum ungestörten auspacken... dafür hab ich die Laufräder schon stehen. Wird ne schöne, gemütliche Kiste.
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2253591]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SJS_666 (27. März 2018)

Freut mich, dass es bei Dir (hoffentlich) auch zum Einsatz kommt. Auch wenn das Rahmenset traumhaft schön ist, als Staubfänger wollte ich es dann doch nicht stehen lassen...


----------



## Dean76 (28. März 2018)

.....es ist ein "leichtes" Paket angekommen



 

Bremsanlage


 

LG
Andre


----------



## Fischland (29. März 2018)

...da war wohl der Kinderriegel das Schwerste.
(aber das Mehrgewicht kannste  ja kompensieren bzw. inhalieren)


----------



## mubi (29. März 2018)

SJS_666 ist das rahmenset jetzt beim miles2014 gelandet?


----------



## SJS_666 (29. März 2018)

Ja...

Das sein Gesuch auch nach ein paar Wochen keinen scheinbaren Erfolg verbuchen konnte (und das Panasonic bei mir vermutlich zum Staubfänger mutiert wäre), musste ich dem Kevin da einfach "aushelfen" und das gute Stück weiterreichen...

Mir ist es lieber, wenn es auch genutzt wird, auch wenn es traumhaft schön ist und ich es gerne weiter angeschaut hätte...


----------



## Radsatz (29. März 2018)

Echt selbslos


----------



## miles2014 (29. März 2018)

Leider verspätet sich ein Versender, sonst wäre es morgen fertig... War als Oster-Überraschung geplant


----------



## hendr1k (29. März 2018)

auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (30. März 2018)

Die Woche abgeholt, da Verkäufer partout nicht versenden wollte.









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Thias (30. März 2018)

Cool!

Mega-Cool!

Ti-Mega-Cool?


----------



## IHateRain (7. April 2018)

Kam heute mit der Post:





Deko für die mancave 








Grüße
IHR


----------



## Marmoset (8. April 2018)

Nichts außergewöhnliches aber heiß ersehntes Paket aus dem Land der Sachsen die das Angeln beigebracht bekommen haben. Nur Schade das Rock Shox (und Turner) drauf ist, da wäre Pace schon viel geiler gewesen. Jetzt hat das Schottland Trikot endlich mal nen Gesprächspartner.


----------



## Milfseeker (8. April 2018)

Marmoset schrieb:


> Nichts außergewöhnliches aber heiß ersehntes Paket aus dem Land der Sachsen die das Angel beigebracht bekommen haben. Nur Schade das Rock Shox (und Turner) drauf ist, da wäre Pace schon viel geiler gewesen. Jetzt hat das Schottland Trikot endlich mal nen Gesprächspartner.



... muss mal schauen, habe in der Sammlung noch ein passendes Mint Sauce Stickerset von MBUK von damals .... Interesse?


----------



## Marmoset (8. April 2018)

@Milfseeker . . . Ja klar, schick mir doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (14. April 2018)

Naja, kein Paket. Es wurde mir persönlich geliefert. 

Ein feines TrailRunner. Weiss jemand Näheres über das Set?

Freudig-sonnige Grüsse aus Franken.
Basti


----------



## MTB-1988 (14. April 2018)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Kam heute mit der Post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast du das gekauft?


----------



## IHateRain (14. April 2018)

Via fb


----------



## Hessenrad (15. April 2018)

asco1 schrieb:


> Naja, kein Paket. Es wurde mir persönlich geliefert.
> 
> Ein feines TrailRunner. Weiss jemand Näheres über das Set?
> 
> ...



So eine freudige Lieferung hatte ich auch die Tage. Habe noch keine Zeit gefunden Hand an dieses 92er Schmuckstück zu legen.


----------



## mauricer (16. April 2018)

Heute endlich den Vorbau fürs Ti Phoenix abgeholt!


----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2018)

Gratuliere!

Aber die Klemmung fürs Steuerrohr hätte man ja auch schöner machen können oder?

LG
Andre


----------



## mauricer (16. April 2018)

Die sind immer so bei ihm und ich finde sie ehrlich gesagt sehr hübsch!


----------



## bertel (16. April 2018)

Nicht übel...kannst du mir dann zusammen mit dem Rahmen rüber schicken.


----------



## mauricer (16. April 2018)

16,5" ist dir doch viel zu klein, Hubert!


----------



## bertel (16. April 2018)

Och, 16,5" wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren. Gab es ja zu Zeiten meines Phoenix noch nicht. Und ich bin auch nicht größer als du, glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (16. April 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Die sind immer so bei ihm und ich finde sie ehrlich gesagt sehr hübsch!



Ich habe mir das Bild nochmal angesehen.
Denke mal, dass es nur unvorteilhaft fotografiert wurde
Zumindest um die Klemmung besser sehen zu können

LG
Andre


----------



## newsboy (16. April 2018)

die gabelschaftklemme ist aus dem pmw regal.


----------



## ceo (17. April 2018)

post vom polierservice


----------



## caemis (17. April 2018)

Noch nicht angekommen und definitiv nichts mehr für den Klassiker Bereich. Aber wer Lust hat, ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen, nebenan mal reinzuschauen: A True Love Story ...


----------



## msony (17. April 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Noch nicht angekommen und definitiv nichts mehr für den Klassiker Bereich. Aber wer Lust hat, ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen, nebenan mal reinzuschauen: A story of True Love ...


Der Link funxt bei mir nicht Marco.


----------



## caemis (17. April 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Der Link funxt bei mir nicht Marco.


Schau mal nochmal rein...


----------



## msony (17. April 2018)

Aha


----------



## hendr1k (18. April 2018)

Geiles Teil ..


----------



## SJS_666 (20. April 2018)

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr zu geizig für "neumodisches Teufelszeug" von Cannondale war...

Hat es mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen...

Nach längerer Suche hat sich dann doch noch das gesuchte Modell (in passender Größe und gesuchter Farbvariante) finden lassen...

*ACHTUNG!!! NICHT CLASSIC KONFORM!!!*

Daher nur ein paar teaser...






Frevel! Ein Ghost Karton um ein Cannondale zu verpacken...






Erleichterung! Doch kein Ghost im Karton...






Ok, nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig offroad-taugliche Bereifung...






Farblich dann doch eher dezent...






Feines Stück Aluminium...






Mal sehen wie sich "Oliver" so in der Praxis bewährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (21. April 2018)

viel zu modern, geh weg damit !


----------



## SJS_666 (21. April 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> viel zu modern, geh weg damit !


Jep, da hast Du wohl recht...
Aber für längere Strecken auf Asphalt oder Kanalpisten ideal (und trotzdem für die eine oder andere Waldautobahn tauglich). Auf solche Strecken hab ich auf dem MTB keinen Bock (zumindest nicht auf Asphalt oder am Kanal entlang). Und ich habe mir vorgenommen, dieses Jahr mal wieder mehr für die Ausdauer zu tun. Man wird ja nicht jünger und der "Bewegungsmangel" im Job macht sich irgendwann doch bemerkbar, wenn man nicht dagegen anarbeitet...

Das ist bei mir mehr ein wehret den Anfängen...

Also steinigt mich nicht. Dafür bleiben Euch Fotos des modernen "Teufelszeug" erspart...


----------



## hendr1k (22. April 2018)

war doch nur Spass, zeig mal !


----------



## SJS_666 (22. April 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> war doch nur Spass, zeig mal !


Auf deine Verantwortung...


----------



## Glimmerman (22. April 2018)

Die Sitz und Kettenstreben sehen so schön filigran aus. Der ganze Rest ist einfach nur n Klumpen. Tut mir leid, das so hart zu sagen.


----------



## SJS_666 (22. April 2018)

Die Optik polarisiert, keine Frage. Ich denke, dass war bei den Lefty Modellen schon immer der Fall. Da kann ich mit leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (22. April 2018)

Ich find's krass.
Ich saß letztens bei nem Kumpel auf seinem Gravel Carbon Crosser - Kam von meinem CAAD3, das war schon geil....
Ich wills nicht anschauen, aber faaaaahhhhren ;-) Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## SJS_666 (22. April 2018)

DaniT schrieb:


> Ich wills nicht anschauen, aber faaaaahhhhren ;-) Viel Spaß damit!


Darum geht´s!


----------



## hendr1k (23. April 2018)

Rennrad mit gefederter Lefty - aha ok. Upside down
das Grau ist schön, und die Kurbel ..
Wasn das ? auch Cannondale mmh.


----------



## SJS_666 (23. April 2018)

Ne Cannondale hollowgram SI Kurbel...


----------



## hendr1k (23. April 2018)

Who the F is Oliver ?


----------



## synlos (23. April 2018)

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## mauricer (23. April 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.



Neuer Forumstitel?


----------



## SJS_666 (23. April 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Who the F is Oliver ?


Wie der Name zustand kommt musst Du wohl die Marketing Abteilung bei Cannondale fragen...


So nennt sich halt die speziell für das Slate entwickelte lefty...


----------



## synlos (23. April 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Neuer Forumstitel?


Durchaus überlegenswert...


----------



## Marmoset (29. April 2018)

Freu mich . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieboldo (2. Mai 2018)

Yoyoyo!


----------



## ceo (2. Mai 2018)

heute ist ein guter tag


----------



## synlos (4. Mai 2018)

Nicht wirklich ein Paket, sondern eher Selbstabholung. Damit ist der Projektstau so gut wie beendet!


----------



## Rieboldo (4. Mai 2018)

Rieboldo schrieb:


> Yoyoyo!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 725096


Mmh hatte mich genau darauf dolle gefreut. Im Rückblick war das ganze ziemlich Fehler-behaftet. Schade.


----------



## synlos (5. Mai 2018)

Die Mutanten-Kombo - mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## DaniT (5. Mai 2018)

Wow, echt schön!


----------



## Dean76 (18. Mai 2018)

Ein Aufbaufred folgt.....

LG
Andre


----------



## caemis (18. Mai 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 731040
> Anhang anzeigen 731041
> 
> 
> ...


Slingshot? Du machst mich feddisch


----------



## msony (18. Mai 2018)

Sehr cool Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (18. Mai 2018)

Freut mich, dass es euch auch gefällt


 

LG
Andre


----------



## zurkoe (18. Mai 2018)

Rieboldo schrieb:


> Mmh hatte mich genau darauf dolle gefreut. Im Rückblick war das ganze ziemlich Fehler-behaftet. Schade.



Warum?


----------



## Rieboldo (18. Mai 2018)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Warum?


Hinterachse für Rennrad, Washer bei der Sattelklemme nicht dabei. Ist aber am ausgehen, hoffentlich.


----------



## Scherste (23. Mai 2018)

Frisch von John Grafton persönlich! [emoji7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## planist (23. Mai 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es euch auch gefällt
> Anhang anzeigen 731046
> 
> LG
> Andre


ist es der der letztens bei eBay KA drin war?


----------



## Dean76 (23. Mai 2018)

Ja!
Issa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FantaFantastico (23. Mai 2018)

Scherste schrieb:


> Frisch von John Grafton persönlich! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht top aus. Darf man fragen was die Kosten? Danke.


----------



## Fischland (24. Mai 2018)

FantaFantastico schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was die Kosten?


....schnall mich schon mal an u. stelle das Rauchen ein.


----------



## Scherste (24. Mai 2018)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....schnall mich schon mal an u. stelle das Rauchen ein.


Klar, 250 USD. Das ist nicht unbedingt mehr, als die Summe, für die die Dinger gebraucht oft über die Ladentheke gehen!
Grüße Stefan 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quen (25. Mai 2018)




----------



## mauricer (25. Mai 2018)

@Quen doch noch mal was altes Seb?


----------



## Quen (25. Mai 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> @Quen doch noch mal was altes Seb?


Ja, Mo, der musste nochmal sein


----------



## mauricer (25. Mai 2018)

N+1. Diese Regel wird niemals fallen!


----------



## atzepenga (2. Juni 2018)

Immer dieser Spam im Briefkasten


----------



## atzepenga (2. Juni 2018)

Kann bitte jemand meine Erziehungsberechtigten verständigen


----------



## sebse (4. Juni 2018)

nicht per post, sondern abholen lassen - besten Dank an @Dynatechrider ... 

Mal schauen was draus wird 



 


 

VG Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (4. Juni 2018)

Glückwunsch zum neuen MG - das Set fährt sich traumhaft ! Bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau


----------



## sebse (4. Juni 2018)

na der Aufbau wird sich wohl etwas ziehen, hoffe aber nicht so lange wie beim WTR, dann könnt ich es fast fürs Kind aufbauen


----------



## drangla (4. Juni 2018)

Bei mir hat in den letzten Monaten der Postbote auch mehrmals geklingelt
So kommt in die Komplettierung meines Elox Bling Bling HC Zymotic Aufbaus endlich Schwung.





Gruß Mario


----------



## kutte (4. Juni 2018)




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (5. Juni 2018)

gerade abgeholt...92er Koga Trail Runner, beinahe im Originalzustand...


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Juni 2018)

Neue Reifen fürs Blizzard 



 Mit Beifang


 Anderes Paket, aber auch nett


----------



## mcada (8. Juni 2018)

Ritcheey, Brodie, Ritcheyyy


----------



## Dean76 (14. Juni 2018)

Na ja, ein kleines „Paket“ aber mit feinem Inhalt



 
Danke Markus
Ick freu ma

LG
André


----------



## Dean76 (15. Juni 2018)

Nicht zugeschickt bekommen sondern vorhin abgeholt


 

 
Sollen ans Boulder

LG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (15. Juni 2018)

Danke, @whoa  Jetzt ist das Pärchen komplett


----------



## Trek-Maniac (19. Juni 2018)

@landsbee 









To be continued in the upcoming build thread


----------



## Dean76 (19. Juni 2018)

Aber ein kleines Bildchen kannste ja ruhig noch zeigen

LG
André


----------



## newsboy (19. Juni 2018)

kleiner tipp... erklärt eurer partnerin nie, wie eine postadresse im ausland funktioniert. das kommando ist schnell verloren.


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (19. Juni 2018)

Ein Marin









und XT Krempel


----------



## Trek-Maniac (19. Juni 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Aber ein kleines Bildchen kannste ja ruhig noch zeigen



Bitte schön:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-92er-slingshot.873560/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (26. Juni 2018)




----------



## caemis (27. Juni 2018)

Heute beim Zoll:



 

​


----------



## synlos (3. Juli 2018)




----------



## msony (3. Juli 2018)

Toll Tom und was ist da nu drin?


----------



## planist (3. Juli 2018)

1992 klingt schonmal gut..


----------



## msony (3. Juli 2018)

ach bestimmt mal wieder nen Blizzard


----------



## planist (3. Juli 2018)

Ein Blizzard im Hochsommer? Wie unpassend!


----------



## synlos (3. Juli 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Toll Tom und was ist da nu drin?


----------



## MForrest (3. Juli 2018)

GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Summit 
Ich bereue meinen Verkauf in 2015....
Hoffe die original Gabel ist auch dabei


----------



## Spaltinho (4. Juli 2018)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Stephan @SJS_666  bedanken. Die Teile  sind super sauber und so gut verpackt hier angekommen , wie ich es selten in dem Jahrzehnt meines Sammelns erlebt habe.  Deshalb finde ich kann man das auch mal teilen.

Die Parts kommen ans Curtlo und an das Grove X.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (4. Juli 2018)

Boa eh! Das is aber feini


----------



## synlos (4. Juli 2018)

MForrest schrieb:


> GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Summit
> Ich bereue meinen Verkauf in 2015....
> Hoffe die original Gabel ist auch dabei


Nein, leider nicht. War eine Rock Shox verbaut, wollte ich nicht haben. Ggf. kommt ne Track 2 rein. 
Oder eben eine Ritchey in 1 1/8" mit 190-200mm Schaft!


----------



## Dean76 (5. Juli 2018)

Und was mach ich jetzt damit?


 




Steckprobe


Aber keine Angst ich werde es wohl als cooles Gimmick aus der Zeit unverbaut 
aufbewahren

Im übrigen ist es gar nicht soooo schwer, wie es aussieht

1380 Gramm mit Kofferwaage

LG
André


----------



## Fischland (5. Juli 2018)

...also angebaut passt der Name.


----------



## Dean76 (5. Juli 2018)

Ja!

Sieht schon ziemlich brutal aus

LG


----------



## caemis (6. Juli 2018)

Stellt mir bloß keine Fragen...


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Juli 2018)

Hast dich eben schön eingefahrenauf einem Bonti OR in den Bergen.....


----------



## aspreti (6. Juli 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Stellt mir bloß keine Fragen...
> Anhang anzeigen 749498



Dann erzähl' doch mal, bevor die Fragen kommen (und sei Dir sicher sie kommen)

Alex


----------



## caemis (7. Juli 2018)

aspreti schrieb:


> Dann erzähl' doch mal, bevor die Fragen kommen (und sei Dir sicher sie kommen)
> 
> Alex


Den Rahmen habe ich ursprünglich 2016 von Moritz gekauft, später nach England weiterverkauft, vor einem Jahr aus England zurückbekommen und wollte den Rahmen restaurieren, dabei ist ein wenig Lochfraß an der Kettenstrebe aufgefallen, kurzer Hand an Olli weiterverkauft, der mit Hammerschlag dem Rahmen sein derzeitiges Lackkleid verlieh und nun wieder zurückgekauft, weil Olli sich von ihm trennen wollte... Der Rahmen verfolgt mich also gewissermaßen.

Wer hat im übrigen das Chain Suck Device und die Klemme letztes Jahr von Olli gekauft? @Silberrücken ?

Hier noch ein Bild im ursprünglichem Zustand letztes Jahr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (7. Juli 2018)

Nö, ich habe noch das Original, das am Rahmen war und die Rolle auch. Die originale Klemme ist mir leider mal, weil sprödes Alu, bei einer Trans- Alp gerissen  Deshalb war bei deiner Tour eine Salsa Fliplock dran.

Welchen Olli meintest du Marco? Ich kenne bei den Klassikern allein mindestens fünf.....


----------



## caemis (7. Juli 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe noch das Original, das am Rahmen war und die Rolle auch. Die originale Klemme ist mir leider mal, weil sprödes Alu, bei einer Trans- Alp gerissen  Deshalb war bei deiner Tour eine Salsa Fliplock dran.
> 
> Welchen Olli meintest du Marco? Ich kenne bei den Klassikern allein mindestens fünf.....


Den @caquephogl mein ich


----------



## noka78 (14. Juli 2018)




----------



## SJS_666 (14. Juli 2018)

Verdammt, wo treibst Du nur sowas immer auf?
Der Sattel ist ein Traum. So einen würde ich auch gerne für mein 85er SM 600 haben.


----------



## noka78 (14. Juli 2018)

Alles aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten ;-)
Der LD stem ist ein gelöteter von Crust in 11/8 mit 31.8 Lenkerklemmmaß.


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Juli 2018)

In 1 1/8 hätte ich glaube ich diesen Steuersatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (17. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank Tom @synlos für die großzügige Spendebox für unsere Jugendwerkstatt!


----------



## synlos (17. Juli 2018)

Kein Problem, hilft anderen, verschafft mir Platz. Obwohl, so richtig leer ist es immer noch nicht.


----------



## mcada (18. Juli 2018)

Nach größeren und breit angelegten Verkaufsrunden, auch mal wieder ein Eingang -  3xüber Umwege 


 
und von 3 Absendern


 

 
Ich muss schon sagen, ich liebe diesen Moment!


----------



## Spaltinho (18. Juli 2018)

Los, ein Foto vom Knotenpunkt OR/SR/Klemmung. Wir wollen raten!


----------



## mcada (18. Juli 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Los, ein Foto vom Knotenpunkt OR/SR/Klemmung. Wir wollen raten!


Bin noch nicht so weit, erstmal essen. Aber das ist spannend und schwer zu erraten



Edit
Noch ein Tip: (dann wird's einfach)


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Juli 2018)

_Ich sach ma: _Ritchey


----------



## Spaltinho (18. Juli 2018)

Guter Tip!
Der Paintjob wäre mir neu. Und die Gabeln sahen, zumindest bei den ganz alten Ritcheys etwas anders aus. Könnte auch Steelman sein.


----------



## mcada (18. Juli 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> _Ich sach ma: _Ritchey


Der Manni kennt sich natürlich aus und mich


 

Eine #2 hatte ich noch nie. 



Das Rad ist auch nicht für mich
It's a Girlsbike!


----------



## mcada (18. Juli 2018)

Kommen wir nun zu den beiden anderen Paketen - entschuldigt wenn ich das so zelebrieren (den Thread spamme), die Pakete kamen halt alle am gleichen Tag trotz weit auseinanderliegender Versanddaten und -orten.
Und freuen tut's mich schon Recht

Das kleine und wie ich finde fein gewordene -








Und das große,...


 

 

 


...manchmal kommt halt alles auf einmal.


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Juli 2018)

Hilft ja alles nix Matthias, da musst du jetzt durch......   stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (18. Juli 2018)

Immer das gleiche langweilige WTB-Zeugs...


----------



## mcada (18. Juli 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche langweilige WTB-Zeugs...


Ich hatte eher gedacht dass du was zum Vorbau sagst, Tom?


----------



## synlos (19. Juli 2018)

mcada schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher gedacht dass du was zum Vorbau sagst, Tom?


Warum sollte ich? Der ist doch keine "Massenware".


----------



## mcada (19. Juli 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Der ist doch keine "Massenware".


Hatte ich vermutet da er von einem Metalkreatör aus Thailand ist.

Und hier ist es das Damen oder Kinderrad, was das mittelfristige Ziel ist


 

 


Eine 90er Version des Vorbau wär's noch

Und jetzt wieder zurück zur Arbeit und anderen Paketen...


----------



## Silberrücken (19. Juli 2018)

Das wird aber mal ein leckerer Jugend-Klassiker, Mann oh Mann!  Ich probiere aktuell einen 6 Kilo Youngtimer für den kleinen Hannes mit gekapptem Budget auf die Räder zu stellen.....

Magst du noch ein paar Daten preisgeben: Steuerrohr / SR / OR / Kettenstrebenlänge und das Baujahr? Ist der Rahmen auch gelötet?


----------



## mcada (19. Juli 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Das wird aber mal ein leckerer Jugend-Klassiker, Mann oh Mann!  Ich probiere aktuell einen 6 Kilo Youngtimer für den kleinen Hannes mit gekapptem Budget auf die Räder zu stellen.....
> 
> Magst du noch ein paar Daten preisgeben: Steuerrohr / SR / OR / Kettenstrebenlänge und das Baujahr? Ist der Rahmen auch gelötet?


Machen wir in unserem TR Chat, Manni


----------



## kalihalde (19. Juli 2018)

Manchmal ist die Welt des weltweiten Internethandels ein Dorf (bzw. eine Stadt).





Für eine alte Shannon Sattelstütze fehlte mir eine Halbschale. Also im Internet bestellt und ratzifatzi bekommen.





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## tatau77 (22. Juli 2018)

kam gestern an  danke Daniel


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juli 2018)

Sehr geil Boris


LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tatau77 (22. Juli 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Sehr geil Boris
> 
> 
> LG
> Andre


Danke Andre, freu mich riesig
hier noch n kleiner teaser


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2018)

wow das geht ja gut los,...


----------



## synlos (25. Juli 2018)

YA, ich konnte einfach nicht anders!


----------



## msony (25. Juli 2018)

Du bst aber sowas durch´n Wind Tom.


----------



## ole-botze (26. Juli 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> YA, ich konnte einfach nicht anders!


Ach, und mir immer vorhalten ich sei engstirnig mit meinen 5 RekTek 
Ist das Stratos oder Nimbus? Cool wäre ein Nimbus im Katalog-Trim, aber ich tippe hier eher auf das Stratos... Bin gespannt, was du daraus machen wirst. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## synlos (26. Juli 2018)

Falsch getippt, Olaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole-botze (26. Juli 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Falsch getippt, Olaf.


Also Nimbus? Sehr geil...







...oder schon wieder falsch getippt?


----------



## synlos (26. Juli 2018)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Also Nimbus?


Paßt schon.


----------



## Freefall79 (26. Juli 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Falsch getippt, Olaf.


Olaf?
Dann danke für das kleine Paket mit den schwarzen XC Pros, @ole-botze


----------



## ole-botze (26. Juli 2018)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> kleine Paket


...mit großem Inhalt. Sehr gern, Thomas!


----------



## Spaltinho (27. Juli 2018)

Heute musste ich beim Zoll vorstellig werden. 

Mal wieder etwas aus den USA.



Super gelötet und verschliffen.





Die Zugführung ist integriert und sogar im Einlass aussermittig angesetzt, um keinen Konflikt mit der Klemmschraube zu verursachen.



Kommt ans Curtlo und der Ahead Stem an mein Selbstgelötetes.

Grüsse aus ner unsanierten Dachgeschosswohnung.


----------



## expresso'93 (30. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist auch was angekommen...


----------



## Silberrücken (30. Juli 2018)

Endlich Olli! 

TR of the 80th?


----------



## Dean76 (30. Juli 2018)

Na das ist ja mal ein pottziger Rahmen

Gratuliere

LG
Andre


----------



## expresso'93 (30. Juli 2018)

André, Du alte Spürnase 

VG, 
Olli


----------



## noka78 (30. Juli 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Heute musste ich beim Zoll vorstellig werden.
> 
> Mal wieder etwas aus den USA.Anhang anzeigen 757085
> 
> ...




Malte, du musst schon erwähnen das die *Doug Curtis *persönlich gelötet hat...echt traumhaft geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (30. Juli 2018)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch was angekommen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 757830


Creedence Clearwater Revival?


----------



## expresso'93 (30. Juli 2018)

synlos schrieb:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival?


----------



## Dean76 (30. Juli 2018)

CCR? 


LG


----------



## mcada (30. Juli 2018)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Heute musste ich beim Zoll vorstellig werden.
> Mal wieder etwas aus den USA.Super gelötet und verschliffen.Anhang anzeigen 757086
> Die Zugführung ist integriert und sogar im Einlass aussermittig angesetzt, um keinen Konflikt mit der Klemmschraube zu verursachen.



Steil, Malte

wo bekommt man eigentlich so Schrauben/Bolzen (öhm, wie heissen die gleich wieder??), hab auch noch einen hier ohne, den würde ich gerne ausstatten. Danke


----------



## Spaltinho (1. August 2018)

Hey, die Hardware kann man bei ebay oder auf Fahrradwebsites kaufen. Mit den Begriffen Klemmkeil oder Wedge im Englischen einfach mal suchen. Würde Dir gern einen Shop nennen, aber die Ausstattung war bei den Vorbauten dabei. Im Übrigen sind die Vorbauten sehr leicht, da der Keil aus Alu ist.

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## SJS_666 (2. August 2018)

Heute mal ein mittelgroßes Paket mit modernem "Teufelszeug"...


----------



## Deleted 149952 (7. August 2018)

so lange danach gesucht + wenn man nicht mehr damit rechnet:


----------



## Oscar1 (10. August 2018)

Ja, kann ich bestätigen ..wenn man nicht damit rechnet.


----------



## Spezi66 (15. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reseda (17. August 2018)

Specialized MTB-3


----------



## protecbiker (21. August 2018)

￼￼ 
Sehr guter Zustand....


----------



## Dean76 (21. August 2018)

Nachdem es Hermes endlich geschafft hat, mir mein Paket zuzustellen
Kam bei mir heute auch eine Kleinigkeit an



 
Das Foto zeigt den Syncros Vorbau im verbauten Zustand War zu neugierig und konnte natürlich nicht abwarten

Vielen Dank nochmal an Thorsten
Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## msony (21. August 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Das Foto zeigt den Syncros Vorbau im verbauten Zustand


Für´s Slingshot Andre?


----------



## SJS_666 (11. September 2018)

Auch mal wieder was klassisches angekommen. Dieses mal, über Umwegen, aus den Staaten, mit einem ca. 2 jährigem Aufenthalt in UK...
















Mal sehen, wann ich Zeit finde, das gute Stück aufzubauen...


----------



## Trek-Maniac (11. September 2018)

Sollte ja nicht allzuviel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (11. September 2018)

Sollte man meinen...

Aber nein, das wird erst einmal komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegt, alles penibelst gereinigt, anschließend wieder montiert. Schade ist, dass die Reifenflanken leider ziemlich "bröselig" sind, Profil haben die noch satt. Da müssen dann leider neue Reifen drauf, die originalen sind schlicht nicht mehr fahrbar fürchte ich...

Nun ja, vielleicht schaffe ich am Wochenende zumindest mal ne erste Steckprobe auf die Schnelle...


----------



## Marmoset (18. September 2018)

Mal den Posteingang bearbeitet . . .





Endlich hat es mit dem 3ttt Gegenstück zum Salsa McMahon Trikot geklappt 





Und noch ein neues Trikot gesucht, was Jugendliches, so mit Stil . . .


----------



## Rieboldo (18. September 2018)

Marmoset schrieb:


> Mal den Posteingang bearbeitet . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des untere!


----------



## Lamima (21. September 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht noch mehr Klassiker haben....meist fahr ich eh das moderne Teufelszeug und das Radzimmer ist auch voll genug....aber ich fürchte ich habe mir Arbeit angelacht 




Gruß
Marco


----------



## Marmoset (21. September 2018)

Rieboldo schrieb:


> Des untere!


 
So eins hat ich vorher in der Art noch nicht gesehen und bei unter 15 Dollas konnt ich nicht wirklich nein sagen


----------



## Nightstorm (29. September 2018)

Mit Spannung erwartet....heute angekommen....mal sehen wie es weiter geht....


----------



## mauricer (30. September 2018)

@Nightstorm sehr schön Tom!


----------



## Nightstorm (1. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Bavaria089 (1. Oktober 2018)

„...Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht...“


----------



## ExoDus (1. Oktober 2018)

So zwar nicht als Paket gekommen, sondern persönlich abgeholt, zählt trotzdem irgendwie. Neues Projekt für den Winter, vielleicht sogar mit meinem ersten Aufbauthread hier im Forum, ich habe da einige Fragen zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegen-den-Strom (2. Oktober 2018)

das ist doch der Rahmen aus Pankow....


----------



## Bavaria089 (2. Oktober 2018)

Es geht los....


----------



## ExoDus (2. Oktober 2018)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> das ist doch der Rahmen aus Pankow....



Kommt drauf an! 

Ist laut Recherche ein 1991-1992 "British Eagle - Pro Carbon" fast kompletter M900 ausgestattet und wahrscheinlich von Alan hergestellt.


----------



## Spezi66 (10. Oktober 2018)

.....und ich dachte immer, kleiner als Kooka geht nicht


----------



## kutte (10. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Bavaria089 (11. Oktober 2018)

Päckchen aus Holland: schwarze XT UBrake in NOS, da freut sich das Zaskar...


----------



## Nightstorm (11. Oktober 2018)

Ha....das Glück hatte ich auch mal. Nun verzögert sie an meinem 89ér Pinnacle und sie vollbringt ihren Job mit Bravur


----------



## Bavaria089 (11. Oktober 2018)

Das NOS-Fest geht weiter:
Eine unberührte schwarze Schönheit aus dem 6061er Fleisch des Zaskar und dem Blut der GT-Familie... 

Danke @DEAN48 !!!

War sehr überrascht: schlanke 258g!


----------



## mcada (20. Oktober 2018)

Kleines Paket für ein großes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (20. Oktober 2018)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 782642 Das NOS-Fest geht weiter:
> Eine unberührte schwarze Schönheit aus dem 6061er Fleisch des Zaskar und dem Blut der GT-Familie...
> 
> Danke @DEAN48 !!!
> ...



So ne Stütze hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Gibts da mehr Infos bzgl. BJ und Hersteller?


----------



## Bavaria089 (22. Oktober 2018)

@tofu1000 
Ist sehr schön verarbeitet, GT Logos vorne und hinten, bezüglich Hersteller finde ich folgende Prägung:





So ein JD Logo habe ich schon mal auf einer TranzX Sattelstütze gesehen, deren homepage gibt mehr Infos:

1986 Gründung JD
1990 Kooperation mit GT
1992 Einführung der Marke TranzX

Daher dürfte die Stütze aus 90-92 sein.


----------



## synlos (7. November 2018)

Kleines Paket. Leider zu viel Patina, um Weiß zu werden...! Bleibt so - also geht die Suche weiter.


----------



## IHateRain (8. November 2018)

Na, schaumermal 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## Nightstorm (8. November 2018)




----------



## kutte (11. November 2018)

Ein Kleinod 



Danke, @expresso'93 & @synlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (11. November 2018)

Wow,‘so einen hättich auch gerne


----------



## mauricer (11. November 2018)

Wasndas?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. November 2018)

Ein Roger's Vorbau. Top Verarbeitung, aus Deutschland, sehr  selten.


----------



## msony (11. November 2018)

Ein Unfall denke ich mal.
So einen  hat doch der Micha an mein  ex Climbmax geschraubt.


----------



## kutte (11. November 2018)

mauricer schrieb:


> Wasndas?


Roger's Diagonal Box-Stem. Ich hatte schon vergessen, dass ich in irgendeinem Thread mal erwähnt habe, dass ich so ein Ding recht schick fände und gebrauchen könnte. Oppa hat sich dran erinnert, als so einer auftauchte und ihn dann beim Treffen im Solling vermittelt. @oppaunke, du bist der Beste, sollen die Anderen sagen, was sie wollen


----------



## mauricer (11. November 2018)

Hmm. Ok.


----------



## synlos (11. November 2018)

Wer sich nur für WTB interessiert, vergisst das Beste vom heimischen Markt!


----------



## mauricer (11. November 2018)

True. Aber dafür habe ich ja euch.


----------



## neverisforever (14. November 2018)

Klein, dafür aber NOS


----------



## Thias (15. November 2018)

Ein Packet aus dem Norden ist heute eingetrudelt 



Bin schon gespannt, was da drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heikibike (15. November 2018)

Da ist sie
Vielen Dank Jürgen


----------



## kutte (19. November 2018)

Dank eines Hinweises von @leftyben gibt es hier Zuwachs:


----------



## neverisforever (19. November 2018)

Da bin ich gespannt 
Für Principias bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (22. November 2018)

Die Ruwa kommen ans Koga. Und haltet hoffentlich...


----------



## leftyben (23. November 2018)

Danke Georg “Moots13”


----------



## Spezi66 (30. November 2018)

Ich mag sie........


----------



## MForrest (1. Dezember 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 800795
> Ich mag sie........



Hab ich noch nie gesehen, wie-wo kommen die hin?
Danke


----------



## Spezi66 (1. Dezember 2018)

Sachs Huret 80er Jahre. Ein Rad dazu gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## leftyben (7. Dezember 2018)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798355
> Danke Georg “Moots13”


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Dean76 (8. Dezember 2018)

Wattn nu?

Jetzt haste drei Stück oder wie?

LG
André


----------



## msony (9. Dezember 2018)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Wattn nu?
> 
> Jetzt haste drei Stück oder wie?
> 
> ...


nein,2


----------



## mubi (15. Dezember 2018)

paket war klein aber die freude war groß:


----------



## mubi (15. Dezember 2018)

das ganze geht dann in diese richtung:


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2018)

Mal nicht online bestellt und auch kein Paket aufgerissen sondern im Radladen abgeholt.
Die Freude ist aber trotzdem gross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (18. Dezember 2018)

Geile Farbe


LG


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Dezember 2018)

GENAU diese hab ich mir dieses Jahr auch geholt. Nachdem meine nach ca. 25 Jahre ihren Geist aufgab (Unverschämtheit).

Funktioniert gut und seit einem 1/2 Jahr ohne Beanstandungen im Einsatz. Und die Farbe ist in der Tat klasse. Egal wo sie rumliegt und wie hell die Örtlichkeit ausgeleuchtet ist, man findet sie immer.


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich kannte sie von einem Kollegen ,war ziemlich beeindruckt von dem Teil und jetzt habe ich mich endlich entschieden sie zu kaufen.


----------



## mauricer (18. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich auch. More goes not!


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwann wirst du dich mal fragen, wie du das früher nur gemacht hast. Ich hab mitlerweile drei von den Dingern


----------



## Horst Link (18. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Mal nicht online bestellt und auch kein Paket aufgerissen sondern im Radladen abgeholt.



Echt Alte Schule.


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2018)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Echt Alte Schule.


Da ich dem Heiko(so heisst der Besitzer) 20 Euro gegeben habe für den geliehenen Gabel Gewindeschneider,er aber nur 10 Euro angenommen hat wurde der Rennkompressor dort gekauft.


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Dezember 2018)

So gehört das!


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2018)

Ja
Irgendwann vergessen,aber einen lokalen Shop braucht es in jeder Stadt,da die alle mit Leidenschaft an ihren Beruf hängen.


----------



## synlos (18. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Ja
> Irgendwann vergessen,aber einen lokalen Shop braucht es in jeder Stadt,da die alle mit Leidenschaft an ihren Beruf hängen.


Das brauch man - Ich muss dringend mal wieder vorbei schauen!



 

 
Darunter hängt noch ein YO Eddy in Candy wild cherry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (19. Dezember 2018)

Wo issn der Laden?

Ein HLF hab ich schon, mir ginge es nur um die "Einstellung" des Shops und daraus resultierender schön zu betrachtender Auslagen und fachsimpeleien....


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (19. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Ja
> Irgendwann vergessen,aber einen lokalen Shop braucht es in jeder Stadt,da die alle mit Leidenschaft an ihren Beruf hängen.




der Heiko ist schon "speziell"...    steht das Merlin(?) noch bei ihm?


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2018)

sprechen wir vom selben Heiko?


Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> der Heiko ist schon "speziell"...    steht das Merlin(?) noch bei ihm?


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> sprechen wir vom selben Heiko?


Ach du mein ein Merlin mit ziemlich grossen Rahmen,so 20/21 Zoll?


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (19. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> Ach du mein ein Merlin mit ziemlich grossen Rahmen,so 20/21 Zoll?



ja....


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2018)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> ja....


ob er das noch hat weiss ich nicht aber nen Kollege hatte mir Fotos von dem Rad geschickt


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (19. Dezember 2018)

msony schrieb:


> ob er das noch hat weiss ich nicht aber nen Kollege hatte mir Fotos von dem Rad geschickt



vor 4(?) Wochen wars noch da... weil @caemis sucht doch so was....


----------



## msony (19. Dezember 2018)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> vor 4(?) Wochen wars noch da... weil @caemis sucht doch so was....


so ein grosses?
ich kann ja mal nachfragen


----------



## synlos (19. Dezember 2018)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Wo issn der Laden?
> 
> Ein HLF hab ich schon, mir ginge es nur um die "Einstellung" des Shops und daraus resultierender schön zu betrachtender Auslagen und fachsimpeleien....


Bei mir in der Stadt. Kenne Ihn noch aus meiner "angehenden heissen Phase". Von ihm hab ich während meines Praktikums einiges gelernt! Das Praktikum habe ich auch extra noch mal verlängert. Der damalige Chef, Schule und ich hatten uns darauf geeinigt. Genau das KLEIN, dürfte ich auspacken und kurz Probe fahren. Als Teenie - der reine Wahnsinn war das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde sagen das bedeutet nach den ungeschriebenen Gesetzten der Sammlerjunkies "Vorkaufsrecht"...aber sowas von....


----------



## caemis (21. Dezember 2018)

Auf gehts in die nächste Runde...





​


----------



## Bavaria089 (21. Dezember 2018)

Schööön, die Felgen bitte im Carbon Look mit Spinergy Logos....


----------



## IHateRain (21. Dezember 2018)

Dein nächster dirt drop-Aufbau?


----------



## asco1 (21. Dezember 2018)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Schööön, die Felgen bitte im Carbon Look mit Spinergy Logos....


+ King Headset
+ Tune Klemme
+ Flite


----------



## caemis (21. Dezember 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Auf gehts in die nächste Runde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Inhalt ist eher weniger Springery-verdächtig :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (21. Dezember 2018)

...schön das es zu Weihnachten Hummer gibt.


----------



## caemis (21. Dezember 2018)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...schön das es zu Weihnachten Hummer gibt.


Das sehe ich auch so 

Und weil es ja gar nicht klassisch ist, gibt es nur ein Bild vom Rahmenset. Mehr im Mobster Thread bei den Singlespeedern 






Einfach geil.


----------



## Nightstorm (21. Dezember 2018)

An das Puky würde ich dann noch nen Satz "Strata" Sticker auf die Gabel hauen....


----------



## kingmoe (21. Dezember 2018)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> An das Puky würde ich dann noch nen Satz "Strata" Sticker auf die Gabel hauen....



Genau, Low Budget Pimp! So wurde damals das Kettler zum GT ;-)






Klein Holgi hatte hier mal das gepostet, auch klasse.


----------



## red_hook (22. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Koxxi (22. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Markt für classic-Trialbikes


----------



## red_hook (22. Dezember 2018)

sorry, unbeabsichtigt in dieses altersheim geraten


----------



## Spezi66 (10. Januar 2019)

Den kannte ich bislang auch  noch nicht



 

VETTA TT Carbon von 94


----------



## noka78 (12. Januar 2019)

Leider ist nicht das drin was das Paket vermuten lässt...





aber dennoch wird es schönes Projekt...





aber immer noch nicht das, was die Gabel vermuten lässt...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (12. Januar 2019)

Ein Klein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (12. Januar 2019)

Ja genau, eins der ersten Pinnacles von 1988 #0097.
Wenn schon alte seltene Pinnacles zerstört werden, müssen eben andere alte gerettet werden. Habe lange danach gesucht und jetzt sogar mit der passenden Gabel


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (12. Januar 2019)

Das kann ja eigentlich nur gut werden, wenn man deine restlichen Räder sieht.


----------



## noka78 (12. Januar 2019)

Na schauen wir mal - ist mein erstes Klein 
Aber dennoch vielen Dank!


----------



## Nightstorm (13. Januar 2019)

Ein großer Kandidat, was? Das dürfte ein 22" sein....bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2019)

Das Ding muss echt riesig sein. Ich dachte erst, es sei ein Rennrad...


----------



## noka78 (14. Januar 2019)

So riesig ist es gar nicht...SR M-M 47cm und OR 57cm





Werde mal einen Aufbauthread starten...die hier verbauten Teile sind nur temporär für die Größenüberprüfung


----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2019)

Stimmt... Macht wohl nur den Eindruck, weil das das 1" Steuerrohr so schmal ist und der Blick auf 1 1/8" geeicht ist.

Hatten diese frühen Rahmen nicht ein "Doppelloch" für die Züge auf der Antriebsseite? Ich mag diese Rahmen sehr.


----------



## noka78 (14. Januar 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Stimmt... Macht wohl nur den Eindruck, weil das das 1" Steuerrohr so schmal ist und der Blick auf 1 1/8" geeicht ist.
> 
> Hatten diese frühen Rahmen nicht ein "Doppelloch" für die Züge auf der Antriebsseite? Ich mag diese Rahmen sehr.



Ja, hat er




ich auch


----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2019)

Das "R" in der Seriennummer irritiert mich ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (14. Januar 2019)

noka78 schrieb:


> So riesig ist es gar nicht...SR M-M 47cm und OR 57cm
> Werde mal einen Aufbauthread starten...die hier verbauten Teile sind nur temporär für die Größenüberprüfung



Bitte auch drei Flaschenhalter verbauen  Tolles Projekt - viel Spaß damit 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## noka78 (14. Januar 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Das "R" in der Seriennummer irritiert mich ein wenig.



Ja, inwiefern? 



IHateRain schrieb:


> Bitte auch drei Flaschenhalter verbauen  Tolles Projekt - viel Spaß damit
> 
> Grüße
> IHR



Dann brauche ich ja auch 3 Klein-Wasserflaschen - das wird teuer  Dank dir Micha!


----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte irgendwie ein P erwartet. Aber ein Rascal ist es natürlich nicht, denn die frühen Rascals hatten ja ein TG in der Seriennummer und natürlich andere Ausfaller. Deswegen irritiert. Aber nur leicht 
Ich fülle meine Wissenslücken zum Thema Klein...


----------



## caemis (14. Januar 2019)

noka78 schrieb:


> So riesig ist es gar nicht...SR M-M 47cm und OR 57cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön Norman! Ich muss mal wieder in den Keller


----------



## chowi (14. Januar 2019)

Normi machste dann auch dieses Hommage Projekt?


----------



## noka78 (14. Januar 2019)

Wird keine 1:1 JED Hommage, aber soll in die Richtung gehen - hab das ja schon ne Weile im Hinterkopp !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (14. Januar 2019)

Cool. Wollte ich auch mal. War mir aber zu teuer


----------



## Nightstorm (14. Januar 2019)

Mit U-Brake und zweiflutiger Schaltzugführung auf der rechten Seite.....

Dürfte dann Flare sein, woll?

Nur der KLEIN Schriftzug ist ungewohnt weit vorne angebracht....

Der hat dann auch noch 130mm Einbaubreite, oder?


----------



## mauricer (14. Januar 2019)

Das finde ich sehr sehr cool.......!!!!!


----------



## noka78 (14. Januar 2019)

Danke! Ja sollte eins der ersten Flares sein, da die Details und Rahmennummer für Bj 88 sprechen.
Obwohl das Decal fehl am Platze ist, scheint es dennoch sehr alt zu sein - ob original kann ich nicht sagen!

Weiter gehts im Aufbau-Projektfaden!


----------



## caemis (16. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank @STSfreak ! Meine Frau hat sich gefreut


----------



## msony (16. Januar 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @STSfreak ! Meine Frau hat sich gefreut


oh,schön.
Ein kleenes Bonti?!


----------



## caemis (16. Januar 2019)

msony schrieb:


> oh,schön.
> Ein kleenes Bonti?!


Yup.


----------



## kalihalde (18. Januar 2019)

Im Rahmen eines kurzfristigen "Brave Warrior Ringtausches" wurde mir soeben dieser 1989er Krieger aus dem Hause Grove übergeben .





Eine passende Gabel folgt noch 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mauricer (19. Januar 2019)

Hagen, super!


----------



## msony (19. Januar 2019)

Bei mir ist auch was angekommen,noch nichtmals klassisch aber ich freue mich total.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (19. Januar 2019)

Ein elegant geformtes Hochtonhorn für den JBL- Treiber.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Januar 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... Eine passende Gabel folgt noch  ...



Die Gabel wurde heute übergeben. Vielen Dank, Carlo .









Aufgrund des gleichmäßig starken Fadings von Rahmen und Gabel gehe ich davon aus, dass das Rahmenset so schon ein paar gemeinsame Jahre hinter sich hat. Auch die nähere Zukunft sollen sie gemeinsam verbringen .

Ein kleiner Aufbaufaden wird demnächst beginnen.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## synlos (19. Januar 2019)

International.


----------



## kalihalde (24. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Mogelpackung 
kalihalde


----------



## flott.weg (25. Januar 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Mogelpackung
> kalihalde



knips doch mal nen bild von deiner hifi-kette.
jan


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (25. Januar 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Mogelpackung
> kalihalde



auf das Ding bin ich schon sehr gespannt...  Hast du schon Pläne?


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (25. Januar 2019)

@kalihalde 
     Das ist doch das W..... Aus deinem Fotoalbum...

Schönes Teil.. Könnte mir auch gefallen.
Bin gespannt was du draus machst


----------



## SJS_666 (25. Januar 2019)

flott.weg schrieb:


> knips doch mal nen bild von deiner hifi-kette.
> jan


Ist zwar total Off Topic aber dem würde ich mich anschließen...


----------



## mauricer (25. Januar 2019)

Da geht was bei dir, Hagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (25. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, @ all.

Da es sich um ein ehemaliges Teambike mit Renngeschichte handelt, wird der weitestgehend originale Zustand erhalten bleiben bzw. wieder hergestellt.



Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen Frevel.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

... und hier noch was für die Musikfreunde.


----------



## mauricer (26. Januar 2019)

Wir sind schon allein des Plattenspieler wegens Freunde! So gehört sich das.


----------



## Nightstorm (30. Januar 2019)

Hier was eher unspektakuläres, wenig(er) klassisches...aber für den geplanten Reiseradaufbau (Navigation ist alles) genau richtig......

Optische Gebrauchsspuren, technisch alles in Ordnung. Genau richtig für die großen und kleinen Reisen mit Gepäck. Demnächst auf anderem Kanal mehr dazu....


----------



## Nightstorm (30. Januar 2019)

Wen es interessiert, das Thema Aufbau findet sich bei Trekking- und Reiseräder Abteilung....


----------



## Spaltinho (30. Januar 2019)

Wahrscheinlich eine der letzten Hermesfahrradsendungen.


----------



## MacB (30. Januar 2019)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine der letzten Hermesfahrradsendungen.
> 
> 
> würdiger Abschluss einer "Ära"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (31. Januar 2019)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine der letzten Hermesfahrradsendungen.



Das Bike hab ich live gesehen, als ich das Cannondale abholte.....Schön!


----------



## HOLZWURM (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo

So ein Navigator ist schon was tolles.
Hat so mit die feinsten Ausfallenden die KLEIN oder DRECK  je gemacht hat


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Januar 2019)




----------



## Thias (31. Januar 2019)

Er meint wohl Trek.


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Januar 2019)

Da bin ich auch von ausgegangen....mich wundert nur die Aussage als solches.


----------



## mauricer (31. Januar 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> mich wundert nur die Aussage als solches.



Nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Januar 2019)




----------



## Rieboldo (2. Februar 2019)

Jetzt wird's geil!


----------



## mauricer (2. Februar 2019)

Gabel ist aber die Originale oder?


----------



## Rieboldo (2. Februar 2019)

Keine Ahnung was du mir da verkauft hast!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (2. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte damit sagen, du hast die Gabel als Farbsample dazugepackt, richtig?


----------



## Rieboldo (2. Februar 2019)

Jau. Und ich bin begeistert! Bissel sieht man es schon - Sonnenbilder kommen wenn alle Teile da sind.


----------



## CarloDiamant (7. Februar 2019)

Post von Steve "Brewdude" Garn aus North Carolina:


----------



## ogni (8. Februar 2019)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Post von Steve "Brewdude" Garn aus North Carolina:
> Anhang anzeigen 823830


Sehr cool, noch nen link zu Bildern der V-brake http://www.viehoever.de/bikes-edge/BREW/bremsen.htm#lite

und einem damaligen Katalog mit Rahmen von Brew
http://w3.forst.tu-muenchen.de/~viehoever/BIKEs-Edge_ Katalog-97.pdf


----------



## Altcarbon (8. Februar 2019)

Schön das die Viehoever-Seite noch online ist. Erinnert nicht nur an alte Bikezeiten, sondern auch an meine die ersten Gehversuche im Internet. Herrlich...


----------



## synlos (8. Februar 2019)

Hyper, Hyper...


----------



## aspreti (8. Februar 2019)

Ich habe es wieder getan 

1000 Dank an Michi, für das Holen, liebevolle Verpacken und den ganzen Stress.


----------



## Marmoset (8. Februar 2019)

Kleiner Brew Katalog aus den '90ern


----------



## Nightstorm (11. Februar 2019)

Zwar kein Paket, sondern Kofferraum....das Freu-Prinzip ist aber das gleiche ....

Besten Dank nochmal an Berlin-Steglitz !






 

Zustand: Traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosstowie (11. Februar 2019)

....war mir eine Ehre!!!! Viel Spaß damit Tom!!!


----------



## mauricer (11. Februar 2019)

Sehr stark Tom - deine KLEINe Sammlung wird immer besser!


----------



## Nightstorm (12. Februar 2019)

Mosstowie schrieb:


> war mir eine Ehre!!!!



Und mir erst 




mauricer schrieb:


> Sehr stark Tom - deine KLEINe Sammlung wird immer besser!


----------



## HOLZWURM (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo

Interessant.
Das hat mal bei mir an der Decke gehangen.
As time goes bye.
Danke
Holzwurm


----------



## synlos (14. Februar 2019)

Ihr seit Halunken! Besonders Uschi, seit letztem Treffen...! 
Big thanks goes to @haaland ! Lovely chocolate-bar! These little things i really like the most! 


 

 

 

 

 
Mehr demnächst!


----------



## black-panther (14. Februar 2019)

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (14. Februar 2019)

So wirds aussehen. Galerie-taugliche Fotos kommen am WE, hoffentlich!


----------



## mubi (15. Februar 2019)

nicht groß aber made my day ...


----------



## synlos (15. Februar 2019)

Irgendwann is mal gut, oder?!


----------



## Nightstorm (16. Februar 2019)

Paket aus Nordosten....


----------



## Bavaria089 (16. Februar 2019)

A Traum! Gratuliere!


----------



## Rieboldo (16. Februar 2019)

Fuck. Gerrit hat wiedermal die Farbe nicht getroffen!


----------



## pommerngerrit (17. Februar 2019)

wie kommst du denn bitte darauf?


----------



## Nightstorm (17. Februar 2019)

Das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (17. Februar 2019)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie


----------



## pommerngerrit (17. Februar 2019)

achso,
naja, beim Thema Klein bin ich da sehr angespannt, und weiss net wo man mich sehen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieboldo (17. Februar 2019)

Absolut Ironie - insbesondere nachdem du drauf bestanden hast beim Vorbau total daneben gegriffen zu haben...was ich gar nicht nachvollziehen kann!


----------



## pommerngerrit (17. Februar 2019)

Achso meinst du datt. 
Ja, jetzt.


----------



## Nightstorm (17. Februar 2019)

Rieboldo schrieb:


> insbesondere nachdem du drauf bestanden hast beim Vorbau total daneben gegriffen zu haben...was ich gar nicht nachvollziehen kann!


----------



## pommerngerrit (17. Februar 2019)

ich hab neulich einen Vorbau für Rieboldo angpast und war selber sehr unzufrieden mit dem Ergebniss. Aber es scheint wohl doch halbwegs zu passen. 
Hat also nix mit deinem Rahmen zu tun Tom.


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Februar 2019)

Alles klar...


----------



## Thias (18. Februar 2019)

Mensch Mathias, du muss echt aufpassen. Wenns um Kleins geht, ist der Spass sofort vorbei!


----------



## Nightstorm (19. Februar 2019)




----------



## pommerngerrit (19. Februar 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Mensch Mathias, du muss echt aufpassen. Wenns um Kleins geht, ist der Spass sofort vorbei!


nee, alles gut. ich hatte nur Anfangs den zusammenhang nicht ganz verstanden. Matthias trifft keine Schuld.


----------



## Nightstorm (19. Februar 2019)

Lasst uns doch mit einem Missverständnis-Bier darauf anstoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (19. Februar 2019)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> nee, alles gut. ich hatte nur Anfangs den zusammenhang nicht ganz verstanden. Matthias trifft keine Schuld.


Is klar. Ich musste nur nochmal in die selbe Kerbe hauen.


----------



## pommerngerrit (19. Februar 2019)

ich hab nur krombacher Alkoholfrei.


----------



## msony (26. Februar 2019)

Danke an @bonnvelo


----------



## manuelschafer (28. Februar 2019)

...die Salsa mit Rise waren irgendwie nicht da
mussten halt n paar falsche Diamanten herhalten


----------



## synlos (2. März 2019)

Auch kleine Dinge...


----------



## Fischland (3. März 2019)

Haifischalarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (6. März 2019)

schon wieder nur fake Chilis,
..  immerhin "computerized" High Tech  was auch immer das heissen mag 
 gemeint ist dann wohl doch nur das getemperte Alu

weit aus interessanter die 630mm

















aus der Bucht von  ARTCycles Italy


----------



## Oscar1 (6. März 2019)

Auch wieder eine Puzzleteil gefunden..


----------



## Spaltinho (12. März 2019)

Auch hier ist mal wieder etwas tolles eingetroffen. Ich hatte das Set schon sehnlichst erwartet und wurde nicht enttäuscht. So ein besonderes, anderes Rad, als alle, die ich sonst habe.

























Ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich den Aufbau dokumentieren soll, da das Rad ja schon zweimal wirklich toll aufgebaut wurde von Mitgliedern dieses Forums.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## oneschnark (13. März 2019)

Klar , mache es. XC pro micro-drive wäre 1 Möglichkeit

Philippe

P.S
Die Farbe


----------



## Spaltinho (13. März 2019)

Jo, XC Pro könnte gut passen. Ich habe leider gerade eine komplette Gruppe verkauft und das ärgert mich jetzt. 
Hmm, vielleicht wird es auch einfach schlicht XT.


----------



## synlos (19. März 2019)

I went shopping...


----------



## Nightstorm (23. März 2019)

Frisch aus den Niederlanden eingetroffen...

Und in genau so gutem Zustand wie das Adept, wo sie hin sollen....


----------



## SJS_666 (25. März 2019)

Heute ist mal ein Paket aus der Schweiz angekommen...






Kleiner teaser…






Mindestens 32 Jahre alt, trotzdem nicht ausgehärtet, rissig oder spröde. Nach einer ausgiebigen "Shampoo Kur" sollten die wieder richtig schön aussehen...







Der Rest wird noch nicht verraten. Nur so viel: Jetzt endlich in der perfekten Größe!


----------



## msony (25. März 2019)

Mindestens 32 Jahre alt, trotzdem nicht ausgehärtet, rissig oder spröde. 

Also das würde ich jetzt nicht so unterschreiben.
Aber was tut man nicht alles für die ollen Bikes.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## SJS_666 (25. März 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Mindestens 32 Jahre alt, trotzdem nicht ausgehärtet, rissig oder spröde.
> 
> Also das würde ich jetzt nicht so unterschreiben.
> Aber was tut man nicht alles für die ollen Bikes.
> Viel Spass damit.


Jau, zum ernsthaften Fahren werden die auch nicht zum Einsatz kommen. Aber auf´s 85er C´Dale passen die perfekt. Die Reifen sind das letzte Detail, dass noch nicht time correct war. Und für ne gelegentliche gemütliche Runde reichen die allemal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (25. März 2019)

Jau dann haut das hin,im Gelände sind die nach max. 60 Minuten Geschichte.
Niemand würde sich auf ein 35 Jahre altes Auto 35 Jahre alte Reifen aufziehen,weil es schlicht gesagt Selbstmord ist.
Aber für ne gemütliche Runde geht das voll in Ordnung.


----------



## dre101 (25. März 2019)

Man kann sich natürlich auch immer alles schönreden... 35 Jahre altes Auto mit 35 Jahre alten Reifen geht schon... Schön langsam und vorsichtig halt... Und nie bei nasser Witterung...


----------



## SJS_666 (25. März 2019)

dre101 schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich auch immer alles schönreden... 35 Jahre altes Auto mit 35 Jahre alten Reifen geht schon... Schön langsam und vorsichtig halt... Und nie bei nasser Witterung...


Schwups...
Und ab auf die Ignorieren Liste...


----------



## dre101 (25. März 2019)

Gerne...


----------



## noka78 (29. März 2019)

Nach langem Warten...endlich die ultimative Farbkombi bekommen 











Das wird ein Fest...äh Projekt ! 

Bis demnächst!
Grüße Norman

PS: Many thanks to @FerryvdS


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (29. März 2019)

Das kann ja wieder nur eine Augenweide werden....


Gruß Uwe


----------



## kalihalde (29. März 2019)

noka78 schrieb:


> Nach langem Warten...endlich die ultimative Farbkombi bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, @noka78 .
Bin schon gespannt, wie Du das kleine Problem am Tretlager löst.

Für mich ist es DIE Farbkombi für ein Ultimate. Glückwunsch.




Kleine Inspiration

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## noka78 (29. März 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Sehr schön, @noka78 .
> Bin schon gespannt, wie Du das kleine Problem am Tretlager löst.
> 
> Für mich ist es DIE Farbkombi für ein Ultimate. Glückwunsch.
> ...



Sehr geiles Foto, kannte ich bisher gar nicht ! Vielen Dank Hagen 
Zufällig hab ich den TL Edge Helm schon am Start - kann der Drift kommen!

Ich persönlich werde das Problem am Tretleger nicht lösen können, aber vielleicht einer der sich damit auskennt 
Erstmal wird es aber aufgebaut um zu sehen ob alles soweit passt und in Ordnung geht.

Die Farbkombi hat es mir schon lange angetan und hatte eigentlich immer darauf gewartet das der @IHateRain Micha mir sein Fro vermacht, aber es kam anders - worüber ich letztlich sehr happy bin. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, denn ein Ultimate mit Disk war eh auf der Haben-Liste


----------



## nutallabrot (1. April 2019)

Ick freu mir gerade so richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## protecbiker (1. April 2019)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Ick freu mir gerade so richtig!


Fat Chance


----------



## Spaltinho (1. April 2019)

Ich kenne das Teil. Richtig gutes Ding!


----------



## kutte (4. April 2019)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Umwerfer


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. April 2019)

Die Campa Sachen sind schon mit das schönste was es so gibt.


----------



## Rockyman (4. April 2019)

The long way home...
Letzte Woche noch im sonnigen Kalifornien, jetzt im eisigen Herzen der Schweiz angekommen.
Freude herrscht!!!




Bikergruss


----------



## wtb_rider (4. April 2019)

da musste wohl einer Kabelbinder los werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (4. April 2019)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Die Campa Sachen sind schon mit das schönste was es so gibt.


Ja, finde ich auch. Ich freu mich schon drauf, mein Rad aufzubauen und alles an seinem Platz zu sehen


----------



## Rockyman (4. April 2019)

Jop, dat Ding is mal safe! 
Nu muss der Nager ran


----------



## Nightstorm (5. April 2019)

Wo ist denn da die LVE versteckt.....


----------



## Nightstorm (5. April 2019)

Ah....jetzt seh ich sie.....

Bitte mehr Bilders ohne Isolierstoff

Kommt das gute Stück von Sal?


----------



## Thias (5. April 2019)

Eine Kleine Überraschung -  die Farbe sieht bestimmt klasse aus.


----------



## Nightstorm (5. April 2019)

Is das Moonrise?


----------



## Rockyman (5. April 2019)

*DIE MUMIE IST AUFERSTANDEN!!!
Yes - es ist mit dem Mond gerised 
Hab's in der Bucht von California gefunden. Von seada, der das perfekt abgewickelt hat.




Bikergruss*


----------



## Nightstorm (13. April 2019)

Stichwort Ostsee......








Damit geht es ans Finale....


----------



## yo_felix (13. April 2019)

Tag der LVEs anscheinend ...


----------



## manuelschafer (13. April 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Tag der LVEs anscheinend ...
> Anhang anzeigen 849626 Anhang anzeigen 849627



wie breit sind die alten Bullmoose eigentlich orischinal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (17. April 2019)

Endlich mal in einer passenden Größe und - das Wichtigste - Made in Germany.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (17. April 2019)

Schönes Juchem.. 
Aber sag mal, wie gross ist das denn?
Das Sitzrohr sieht ja gigantisch aus oder täuscht das?


----------



## synlos (17. April 2019)

Nö täuscht nicht. 58cm. OR ist kurzer und darum geht es.


----------



## ExoDus (17. April 2019)

Ist es das von Ebay was schon etwas länger gelistet war? Ich hatte die letzten Monate immer wieder nach einem schönen gesucht. Vor einem halben Jahr hatte ich eins im Original gesehen und Boom ich war gleich verliebt. Hat sich jetzt zum Glück wieder  beruhigt, ich bin dann sowieso eher die Stahl Fraktion.

Freue schon auf einen weiteren Aufbau, davon scheint es auch nicht so viele zu geben.

Gleich mit der schönen Juchem-Gabel...jetzt noch den Juchem-Vorbau und schön in RAW, mega cool und auch noch was lokales.


----------



## synlos (19. April 2019)

Schwamm beides in der Bucht rum - also...


----------



## ExoDus (23. April 2019)

Angekommen!


----------



## noka78 (24. April 2019)

Da hat der Osterhase noch was fallengelassen...





Zwar ohne Titan, aber Ned lässt trotzdem Grüßen! 
Freu mich tierisch auf Aufbau und rollout!


----------



## wtb_rider (24. April 2019)

was ist denn los mit dir?
brauchst du nicht viel dringender ein Boot?


----------



## noka78 (24. April 2019)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> was ist denn los mit dir?
> brauchst du nicht viel dringender ein Boot?



Boote gibts hier nich  Hab aber schon ein Kahn...der liegt 100m entfernt 

Das Rahmenset wurde mir quasi zugeworfen, ich kann nichts dafür  ...und irgendwie muss die Scheune befüllt werden - da sehen 10 Bikes verloren aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegen-den-Strom (24. April 2019)

Aufbau dann mit Stargabel oder der Future Shock aus dem Jahr?

Wunderschöner Rahmen


----------



## noka78 (24. April 2019)

like Overend's - Rigid + Litespeed Cockpit - aber ohne den Bullfänger


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (24. April 2019)

Das wird gut...


----------



## caemis (24. April 2019)

Ein Krimi sag ich Euch. Das Ibis hat jetzt mehrfach die Erde umrundet ehe es heute in Berlin gelandet ist. Phase I: Paket abschicken und bis zur Zielzentrale problemlos durchgewunken: dann entschied ein netter Mitarbeiter (oder eine nette Mitarbeiterin): das ist Sperrgut. Also zurück an den Absender. Das Paket entsprache den Normmaßen von DHL! Am Wochenende der zweite Versuch. Wieder ging es problemlos durch bis zur Zielzentrale: Heute morgen dann die Nachricht: das Paket wurde leider auf ein anderes Fahrzeug geladen  Schließlich und endlich und vielleicht dem Zufall geschuldet, landete es dann wider erwartend doch noch hier:





Vielen Dank auch an @AirTomac für den problemlosen Gabeltausch. Die wurde heute gleich mitgeliefert.

Tschüß.


----------



## SJS_666 (24. April 2019)

Heute habe ich auch mal wieder einen größeren Karton erhalten...






Meinen Dank an @Katlewski für die hervorragende Abwicklung...
(alles Heile angekommen)


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (24. April 2019)

So ein SM hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch. Leider viel zu klein gewesen. 
Die Paintjobs aus der Zeit sind mit die schönsten die Cannondale hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katlewski (24. April 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auch mal wieder einen größeren Karton erhalten...
> 
> Prima, das hat ja super geklappt. Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem schönen Rad.
> 
> ...


----------



## SJS_666 (24. April 2019)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> So ein SM hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch. Leider viel zu klein gewesen.
> Die Paintjobs aus der Zeit sind mit die schönsten die Cannondale hatte...


Jep, das stimmt. Die Jahrgänge 87-89 sind optisch die schönsten...


----------



## Nightstorm (24. April 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> das ist Sperrgut. Also zurück an den Absender. Das Paket entsprache den Normmaßen von DHL!





Den Spaß hatte ich auch schon beim letzten Rahmenverkauf. Angeblich war das schon immer so. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass das bis Anfang des Jahres keinen hinter der Theke interessiert hat. Nun aber schon. Sobald es sich z.B. um zwei ineinandergeschobene Kartons handelt ist es Sperrgut, selbst wenn die Gesamtmaße deutlich unterschritten werden......

Sorry für Offtopic


----------



## SJS_666 (24. April 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sobald es sich z.B. um zwei ineinandergeschobene Kartons handelt ist es Sperrgut, selbst wenn die Gesamtmaße deutlich unterschritten werden......
> 
> Sorry für Offtopic


Das reicht sogar schon, wenn der Karton mit Folie umwickelt ist. Läuft dann auch unter Sperrgut, warum auch immer...


----------



## Spezi66 (24. April 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Folie


Kordel dito


----------



## caemis (24. April 2019)

Nur war das einfach ein regulärer Radkarton mit Klebeband. Keine Extras, keine Wurst. Ist jetzt aber auch egal - das war das erste Mal mit DHL das es überhaupt Probleme gab...


----------



## msony (24. April 2019)

Nur ganz klein,hab mich aber trotzdem gefreut.


----------



## ExoDus (27. April 2019)

Aus Italien: Extrem günstig! 
Ich freue mich, dass es doch noch hingehauen hat, obwohl erst kein Versand nach Deutschland angegeben war. Der Verkäufer ist aber extrem nett, die gibt es auch noch in einem etwas dunkleren Farbton.
Achso auf eBay.it

Edit: die dunkle Variante sieht denke ich besser aus, ich hatte sie leider erst im Nachhinein gesehen.


----------



## atzepenga (27. April 2019)

.


----------



## luckipucki (27. April 2019)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Aus Italien: Extrem günstig!
> Ich freue mich, dass es doch noch hingehauen hat, obwohl erst kein Versand nach Deutschland angegeben war. Der Verkäufer ist aber extrem nett, die gibt es auch noch in einem etwas dunkleren Farbton.
> Achso auf eBay.it
> 
> ...


hast einen link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExoDus (27. April 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.it/ulk/itm/253222790496

Kostet jetzt 20 Euro, war vorher wochenlang 9,90€… ich finde die dunkle Version nicht mehr. 

Edit:

Dunkle Version: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.it/ulk/itm/253177968216

Falls jemand welche bestellt, würde ich auch noch 1-2 Paar kaufen, dann kann man sich die Versandkosten teilen.


----------



## msony (28. April 2019)

.


----------



## leftyben (30. April 2019)

Hier gibts was zu tun... Danke an Georg.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Mai 2019)

Bei mir ist ein Paket aus Canada nach kurzem Zwischenstopp in Hannover angekommen.













Vielen Dank, @Jazzman1991 für die freundliche Unterstützung .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (3. Mai 2019)

Eine Gewitterwolke????


----------



## kalihalde (3. Mai 2019)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Eine Gewitterwolke????



Der Bildausschnitt oben könnte auch von einem Cirrus stammen, korrekt, aber es geht eher Richtung Erfahrung .


----------



## leftyben (3. Mai 2019)

Danke Anna! (Zwerg291082)


----------



## Zwerg291082 (3. Mai 2019)

Hab ich gerne gemacht


----------



## kutte (3. Mai 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Danke Anna! (Zwerg291082)Anhang anzeigen 858080


Sehr schick.  Kam er mit Sattelklemme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (3. Mai 2019)




----------



## msony (3. Mai 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 858133


Na toll,wat is dat den nu?
DBR


----------



## leftyben (3. Mai 2019)

Wird ein Daily...


----------



## kutte (3. Mai 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Na toll,wat is dat den nu?
> DBR


95er Mac B


----------



## msony (3. Mai 2019)

Cool
Noch nie gesehen .


----------



## leftyben (3. Mai 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Cool
> Noch nie gesehen .


Wird die Alltagsvariante zu meinem schwarzen Sonntagsrad. Ebenfalls Bj 95:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (3. Mai 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Cool
> Noch nie gesehen .


In der Galerie gibt es ein paar Bilder von 95ern.


----------



## caemis (4. Mai 2019)

Neulich in den Kleinanzeigen...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön... 
Bekommt doch bestimmt einen Dropbar


----------



## caemis (4. Mai 2019)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Sehr schön...
> Bekommt doch bestimmt einen Dropbar


Logisch ...

Ideengeber ist das hier:


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. Mai 2019)

In der Dropbar Galerie war auch mal ein wirklich toller Aufbau zu sehen.. 
Haben was diese CrossRoads


----------



## protecbiker (4. Mai 2019)

Gerade angekommen


----------



## Quen (4. Mai 2019)

protecbiker schrieb:


> Gerade angekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 858386


Mehr bitte


----------



## protecbiker (4. Mai 2019)

1990ger "SM 2000" nicht wirklich gefahren worden..ein zwei Schrammen hatta schon..


----------



## SJS_666 (4. Mai 2019)

protecbiker schrieb:


> 1990ger "SM 2000" nicht wirklich gefahren worden..ein zwei Schrammen hatta schon..
> Anhang anzeigen 858403


Eines der wenigen 90er Cannondales welches ich auch nehmen würde...
(dazu noch meine Größe)


----------



## protecbiker (4. Mai 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Eines der wenigen 90er Cannondales welches ich auch nehmen würde...
> (dazu noch meine Größe)



Ist auch meine Größe 

Ich habe es auch nicht verstanden das da keiner zugeschlagen hat..ist seid dem 04.04 Hier im Bike Markt verfügbar gewesen..
Versand aus Österreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (4. Mai 2019)

protecbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch nicht verstanden das da keiner zugeschlagen hat..ist seid dem 04.04 Hier im Bike Markt verfügbar gewesen..


Hm, da schaue ich eigentlich nie rein...

ich hoffe der Aufbau wird entsprechend hier dokumentiert!
Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## manuelschafer (4. Mai 2019)

Es gibt sie,



 

 

Damen Turbo so findet man sie manchmal, ist ja nur der mit dem L. ein Lady hihi


----------



## ole-botze (6. Mai 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Eines der wenigen 90er Cannondales welches ich auch nehmen würde...
> (dazu noch meine Größe)


Ich habe das nie verstanden: Anfang der 90er gehörte das SM2000 zu den absoluten Top-Bikes, war super begehrt und man hat es auch - zumindest in meiner Gegend - relativ häufig gesehen. Seit ich die letzten paar Jahre classicbiketechnisch einigermaßen aktive unterwegs bin, sind mir fast keine bis keine SM2000 über den Weg gelaufen. Wo sind die alle?
Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Teil! Und ich freue mich auf den Aufbau!!!


----------



## SJS_666 (6. Mai 2019)

ole-botze schrieb:


> sind mir fast keine bis keine SM2000 über den Weg gelaufen. Wo sind die alle?


ich vermute mal, dass die meisten Besitzer sich schwerlich davon trennen und die Räder zum überwiegenden Teil in irgendwelchen Kellern/Garagen zustauben. Ansonsten kann ich deine Beobachtungen nur bestätigen, SM2000 werden extrem selten angeboten...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. Mai 2019)

Bling...


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Mai 2019)

Geil, güldene Trömmelchen


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (8. Mai 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Geil, güldene Trömmelchen



 macht das hintere Trömmelchen eigentlich ordentlich Lärm?


----------



## Spezi66 (8. Mai 2019)

Es gibt lautere (https://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/51381), aber die ist schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## ole-botze (9. Mai 2019)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> macht das hintere Trömmelchen eigentlich ordentlich Lärm?


Ich vermute mal, dass die goldenen genauso laut sind wie die silbernen. Und ich finde die silbernen sehr dezent. Die Optik steht hier in keinem Verhältnis zum Sound. Gaaaaaanz weit weg von Hügi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (9. Mai 2019)

Mein neuer XT Steuersatz  (mit epischem Beifang)


----------



## ChiliAli (9. Mai 2019)

Zwei kleinere Pakete diesmal.

 

Frisch aus der Schweiz eingetroffen. 
Fand den Vorbau schon immer  Hab ihn recht günstig in der Bucht erstanden. 

 

Hat zufällig wer die passenden Aufkleber für die Kurbeln in Schwarz? Die wo Forged dabei steht.

*mfg Alexander


----------



## chriam (11. Mai 2019)

Hab heute auch eine Kleinigkeit erhalten....



Nochmal danke...

MfG
Chris


----------



## ExoDus (11. Mai 2019)

Hat mich heute auch sehr gefreut!


----------



## synlos (11. Mai 2019)

*"Hurra - es sind noch Teile für den kommenden Aufbau übrig"*
Eine SODA-Kiste die dafür herhalten muss... Ich wußte jetzt nicht wohin damit.


 
Beware!


----------



## black-panther (12. Mai 2019)

Das nenn' ich mal nettes SoDa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urbanpsycle (13. Mai 2019)

Weihnachten im Mai...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (13. Mai 2019)

Da war der Weihnachtsmann aber sehr spendabel..


----------



## Nightstorm (13. Mai 2019)

Heiliger...


----------



## CarloDiamant (13. Mai 2019)

urbanpsycle schrieb:


> Weihnachten im Mai...



Lieber guter WeihNOSmann


----------



## synlos (16. Mai 2019)

Die mittelgroßen Dinge.


 

 

 
Klar bissl aufarbeiten.


----------



## jejamm (17. Mai 2019)

Nach bloß 6 Wochen beim Zoll war es schon da... endlich!




Wegen dem martialischen Karton dachte ich schon der Zoll macht Schwierigkeiten - in der Größe wirkt das Logo sehr sehr Albert Speerig...





LG
Dietrich


----------



## caemis (17. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auf die aufbautechnische Verknüpfung von Slayer mit Ritchey sehr gespannt, aber du wirst das schon rocken, Dietrich


----------



## msony (17. Mai 2019)

Slayer rules!!
Das Ritchey ist natürlich auch ein Blickfang.
Viel Spass beim Aufbau Dietrich.


----------



## jejamm (17. Mai 2019)

Danke, danke Männer - natürlich rockt Slayer (mein Lieblingsalbum von denen: Diabolus in Musica - nein, nicht die Reign in Blood... und die Tribute Cover, die Slayer von zwei sehr geilen Minor Threat Songs gemacht hat), aber der Karton war wahrscheinlich noch da... da müssen wir Martin fragen...
Aufbau soll schlicht und halbwegs pc 1988/89 werden.
LG
Dietrich


----------



## atzepenga (18. Mai 2019)

NosNibSexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (24. Mai 2019)

Yes.....


----------



## synlos (24. Mai 2019)

Die Amis und ihre Verpackungskünste... Ist bisher alles heile - war ja nur ein Zwischenstop.
Jetzt liegt nur noch der Teich nebst Zoll dazwischen. Wird schon.


----------



## mubi (31. Mai 2019)

nicht so groß aber strahlt wie die sonne


----------



## leftyben (31. Mai 2019)

mubi schrieb:


> nicht so groß aber strahlt wie die sonne
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 868732


Da war ich leider zweiter...


----------



## felixdelrio (2. Juni 2019)

Kleines Paket ... große Freude.


----------



## MacB (2. Juni 2019)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Kleines Paket ... große Freude.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 869470


Die hast du gut geschnappt. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## synlos (5. Juni 2019)

OEM


----------



## MacB (5. Juni 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> OEM
> ...


 Black Label


----------



## manuelschafer (7. Juni 2019)

Ziemlich groß für einen Gitarrenkarton


jejamm schrieb:


> Nach bloß 6 Wochen beim Zoll war es schon da... endlich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (11. Juni 2019)




----------



## kalihalde (11. Juni 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 873025 Anhang anzeigen 873026



Glückwunsch . Den dazu passenden "Profile"-Lenker (im Bild rechts) sollte ich noch haben .


----------



## Bener (12. Juni 2019)

Geiles Bild!


----------



## Nightstorm (12. Juni 2019)

Truck: 500 $

Bikes: a lot more

Die Farbränder am Oberarm: so gehört es


----------



## CarloDiamant (12. Juni 2019)

Hagen Du geile S...


----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2019)

Noch'n bißchen was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (18. Juni 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Glückwunsch . Den dazu passenden "Profile"-Lenker (im Bild rechts) sollte ich noch haben .




Die Pappe...geil Hätte davon gern die KLEIN-Porsche-Werbe-Poster-Version


----------



## kalihalde (18. Juni 2019)

noka78 schrieb:


> Die Pappe...geil Hätte davon gern die KLEIN-Porsche-Werbe-Poster-Version



Meinst Du diese KLEIN Werbung, @noka78 ?





Da musste ich aber ganz tief in den Fotokeller steigen. Während die KLEIN Werbung das Stilmittel "Chiaroscuro" geradezu perfekt im Sinne von Rembrandt einsetzt, erinnert meine Variante dieses Motives eher an die "Abmalungen" von Gerhard Richter .





Sorry für OT, aber Norman hat es so gewollt .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
Taddeus Punkt

P.S. Die Rechte zur Veröffentlichung des unteren Bildes können gerne bei mir angefragt werden


----------



## black-panther (19. Juni 2019)




----------



## newsboy (19. Juni 2019)

und nun noch dieses, wo das rad, das auto als gepäck hat!


----------



## noka78 (19. Juni 2019)

@kalihalde Jaaa, vielen Dank - deine Fotos sind legendär  

Da ich hier den Thread nicht zuspammen möchte, auch von mir ein Paketfoto...





Der Trilock steht zum Verkauf (siehe Basar) da ich mich zwischenzeitlich umentschieden habe.

Die Spanner kamen vom @IHateRain Micha - vielen Dank  Endlich kann es weitergehen mit dem Ultimateaufbau...


----------



## IHateRain (19. Juni 2019)

noka78 schrieb:


> @kalihalde
> 
> Die Spanner kamen vom @IHateRain Micha - vielen Dank  Endlich kann es weitergehen mit dem Ultimateaufbau...



...zeig mal das Bild mit den Naben...


----------



## felixdelrio (19. Juni 2019)

noka78 schrieb:


> @kalihalde Jaaa, vielen Dank - deine Fotos sind legendär
> 
> Da ich hier den Thread nicht zuspammen möchte, auch von mir ein Paketfoto...



Ha, endlich Hi-E Norman, cool!


----------



## CarloDiamant (19. Juni 2019)

...mein Reden 

Diese süßen 3 kamen auch erst die Woche bei mir an :


 

Und der gute Hagen @kalihalde darf uns nun final noch folgende Szene nachstellen, was mit ner Pappe ja durchaus vorstellbar erscheinen könnte:


----------



## pommerngerrit (20. Juni 2019)

das Bild is der brenner. 
die Pappe


----------



## ceo (20. Juni 2019)

hurra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (21. Juni 2019)

Nicht klassisch. Aber klasse.


----------



## caemis (22. Juni 2019)

Das wird Porno eure Hörstlichkeit


----------



## IHateRain (24. Juni 2019)

...komme heute recht unbedacht vom Zaskar-Schrauben und laufe erstmal blindlings daran vorbei:





Ich warte nun seit einigen Tagen auf Post vom Zoll usw., doch plötzlich stand es da. Ohne alles. Vom Junior angenommen. Einfach so. Endlich!





Ooooh ja! 

So, und nun nochmal ab auf die Terasse 

Cheers
IHR


----------



## Mathes66 (24. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch, Michael.


----------



## msony (24. Juni 2019)

Micha da haste wieder alle Register gezogen!!


----------



## mauricer (24. Juni 2019)

Ist das der Zeitungsjunge, den der Postmann abgegeben hat?


----------



## IHateRain (25. Juni 2019)

Ist es


----------



## black-panther (25. Juni 2019)

Ein Newsboy?
Oha, das muss man schon mögen


----------



## SJS_666 (26. Juni 2019)

Kein großes Paket, eigentlich nicht mal ein Paket im herkömmlichen Sinne (Versandbeutel trifft es eher), aber endlich die letzte "Kleinigkeit" für´s 88er SM600...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (26. Juni 2019)

Große Kiste, große Freude...


----------



## Nightstorm (27. Juni 2019)

Sehr schön....bis auf die Gabel


----------



## 531c (28. Juni 2019)

Ich find die Gabel passt gut. 

Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau? Und Sattelstütze?


----------



## SJS_666 (2. Juli 2019)

Kleiner teaser des heute angekommenen Pakets...






Manchmal muss man auch ein wenig Glück haben. Als der Karton in Hamburg beim Zoll angekommen ist, hat man den roten Hinweis Aufkleber "Zollsendung! Darf nicht an den Empfänger ausgeliefert werden!" Direkt auf den roten Schriftzug des Specialized Kartons gepappt...

Was soll ich sagen, DHL hier bei mir hat den Aufkleber scheinbar übersehen, so dass der Karton heute doch einfach so zugestellt wurde...
(ne Menge Geld gespart, sag ich da mal)


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (2. Juli 2019)

Eine Bergziege.... 

Sehr cool.


----------



## sebse (2. Juli 2019)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Kleiner teaser des heute angekommenen Pakets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ziegen sind was schönes hoffentlich wird ihr bei deinem ganzen alu nicht langweilig  viel Spaß damit
Lg sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (3. Juli 2019)

531c schrieb:


> Ich find die Gabel passt gut.
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau? Und Sattelstütze?


----------



## leftyben (3. Juli 2019)

Würde gern beides auf Syncros umbauen. Wenn jemand was Passendes hat, freu ich mich: Stütze 26,8mm, Vorbau 1Zoll


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Juli 2019)

Dank  an Daniel @Glimmerman




Erste Steckprobe




Das wird bestimmt ganz lustig


----------



## Fischland (5. Juli 2019)

….sieht aus wie ein Klettergerüst.

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße ?


----------



## Spezi66 (5. Juli 2019)

53cm. Ich bin zu alt für zu kleine Rahmen


----------



## Fischland (5. Juli 2019)

….ich auch. (schönes Teil)


----------



## Spezi66 (5. Juli 2019)

Danke war ursprünglich mal vom Manni @Silberrücken und hat auch ein paar nette Details. Mit ca 1800 Gramm dazu recht leicht


----------



## Glimmerman (5. Juli 2019)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau Thomas!

Bei mir kam heute endlich das lang ersehnte BULLS an .









Aufbauthread dann demnächst drüben bei den Youngtimern.


----------



## msony (5. Juli 2019)

Nett


----------



## atzepenga (6. Juli 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Nett Anhang anzeigen 881536Anhang anzeigen 881537




Er hat meine auch am 27.06. abgeschickt, hängen seit dem 30.06. in Frankfurt beim Zoll fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (6. Juli 2019)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Er hat meine auch am 27.06. abgeschickt, hängen seit dem 30.06. in Frankfurt beim Zoll fest


Tröste Dich. DHL bekommt mal wieder nix mit, was aus dem Ausland kommt. USPS dagegen schon. Ein und das selbe Paket.


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Juli 2019)

@Speci66

Bislang habe ich andere und vergleichbar leichte Rahmen (in dieser Größe!) nur aus Deda-Geröhr kennengelernt.  Der Rahmen hat wirklich eine eingebaute Dämpfung und hält auch ruppigsten Alpenabfahren klaglos stand- ich bin mir sicher, du wirst ihn sehr mögen Tom!


----------



## msony (6. Juli 2019)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Er hat meine auch am 27.06. abgeschickt, hängen seit dem 30.06. in Frankfurt beim Zoll fest


sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Spezi66 (6. Juli 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> @Speci66
> 
> Bislang habe ich andere und vergleichbar leichte Rahmen (in dieser Größe!) nur aus Deda-Geröhr kennengelernt.  Der Rahmen hat wirklich eine eingebaute Dämpfung und hält auch ruppigsten Alpenabfahren klaglos stand- ich bin mir sicher, du wirst ihn sehr mögen Tom!


Ich bin mal gespannt. Hat der Aufkleber auf dem Steuerrohr irgendeine Bedeutung oder kann der weg?


----------



## Silberrücken (6. Juli 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt. Hat der Aufkleber auf dem Steuerrohr irgendeine Bedeutung oder kann der weg?




*O*FF*     R*OAD    

 (Mein Sohn meinte dass es für Oppa Rudi stünde.....)


----------



## synlos (8. Juli 2019)

Endlich da - Klein und Groß. 






Mehr am späten Abend.


----------



## oneschnark (8. Juli 2019)

Salut,



ich war auch sehr kurz davor es zu nehmen...
Super Rahmen. Super Hinterbau .
Freue mich für dich
Philippe


----------



## atzepenga (8. Juli 2019)

Plexus?


----------



## oneschnark (8. Juli 2019)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Plexus?



Ich glaube nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (8. Juli 2019)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht



Ja jetzt (am Bildschirm)sieht es nicht mehr danach aus


----------



## synlos (8. Juli 2019)

Irgendwas aus Alu (RC hinterm Tretlager) und ner Stahlgabel.


----------



## synlos (8. Juli 2019)

So nun aber. Das MTB ist der Hit!

"Trinity"-Eingänge, so geil!




Traumhafter Zustand! Die Lager des Inneren drehen wie am ersten Tag. Steuersatz und Bremsen (alles XT) waren auch noch dabei.


----------



## Marmoset (8. Juli 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Das MTB ist der Hit!



Gratulation Tom, was für ein geiler Prügel! Bin sehr auf deine Farbkombi bei den Parts gespannt!

Grüße
Sven


----------



## ole-botze (9. Juli 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Das MTB ist der Hit!


Wow Tom, das ist ja wirklich ein Sahnestück! Ich kannte von Mammoth bisher nur die Elevators und finde die superchic. Aber deins jetzt hier, Oberhammer! Den komischen bolle Aufkleber runter und dann bitte einen deiner gewohnt geschmackvollen Aufbauten. Freu mich drauf! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!!


----------



## mauricer (9. Juli 2019)

Oha, schön. Sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (9. Juli 2019)

Danke Jungs. Der bollé-Schriftzug ist sowas wie Oakley oder Uvex. Durchaus PC und an einem Yeti Gang und Gebe. 
Vielleicht wars ein Sponsor?! Klebt auch an Gabel und Kettenstrebe. Mal schauen ob sich das später beißt.
Aufbau = Restkrampe.


----------



## IHateRain (9. Juli 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Aufbau = Restkrampe.



Mit soda-Teilen kommt am Ende häufig ein ordentlich derber Aufbau raus. Bin gespannt  Die Zugführung am Steuerrohr nebst Einlässe sehen klasse aus.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau
IHR


----------



## synlos (9. Juli 2019)

Marmoset schrieb:


> Gratulation Tom, was für ein geiler Prügel! Bin sehr auf deine Farbkombi bei den Parts gespannt!
> 
> Grüße
> Sven





IHateRain schrieb:


> Mit soda-Teilen kommt am Ende häufig ein ordentlich derber Aufbau raus. Bin gespannt  Die Zugführung am Steuerrohr nebst Einlässe sehen klasse aus.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau
> IHR


Naja, eine schwarze 732er Bremse war dabei. Also steht die Richtung relativ fest. Schwarze XT Naben wirds geben. Viel Schwarz allgemein. Mal schauen was die SODA-Kisten alles hergeben.


----------



## synlos (13. Juli 2019)

Schon wieder Gedöns.


----------



## Bavaria089 (14. Juli 2019)

...keine Zeit gehabt, um mich um das zerlegte Mo-Sa-Zaskar zu kümmern. Aber das So-Zaskar war schön im Einsatz und bekommt jetzt als Belohnung feine leichte Schwarzwälder Kontraste. (Passend zu Vorbau, Sattelstütze und -Klemme...)


----------



## RetroRocky (14. Juli 2019)

Suche dringend dieses Poster im Original, 
Wenn das einer hat bitte bei mir melden, Danke!


----------



## black-panther (14. Juli 2019)

@RetroRocky , du kannst Beiträge auch bearbeiten wenn mal was schief läuft


----------



## Nightstorm (14. Juli 2019)

In der Bucht ist seit einiger Zeit eines drin. Der Preis ist aber was anderes....


----------



## Nightstorm (14. Juli 2019)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> bekommt jetzt als Belohnung feine leichte Schwarzwälder Kontraste



Glückwunsch Wolfgang!

Da bin ich mal auf Bilder gespannt. Wenn Du für die Kurbel mal keine Verwendung mehr hast sollten wir uns mal unterhalten


----------



## RetroRocky (14. Juli 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> In der Bucht ist seit einiger Zeit eines drin. Der Preis ist aber was anderes....


Wo denn, ? kann bei Ebay nichts aktuelles finden,
schick doch bitte mal den Link oder die Artikelnummer. DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavaria089 (15. Juli 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Wolfgang!
> 
> Da bin ich mal auf Bilder gespannt. Wenn Du für die Kurbel mal keine Verwendung mehr hast sollten wir uns mal unterhalten



Wenn die Kurbeln nicht gefallen, bist du der erste der Bescheid bekommt ... ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich 

Der tune-LRS ist der Hammer, vorne radiale, hinten dreifach gekreuzte Messerspeichen, sieht einfach nur zum Niederknien aus...


----------



## Nightstorm (15. Juli 2019)

RetroRocky schrieb:


> Wo denn, ? kann bei Ebay nichts aktuelles finden,












						Vintage Klein Adroit Attitude MC1 MC2 Poster 90s Brand New Never   | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Vintage Klein Adroit Attitude MC1 MC2 Poster 90s Brand New Never  bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## flott.weg (15. Juli 2019)

auch mal wieder was angekommen. eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr. aber ein.......in der passenden größe. da wollte und konnte ich nicht nein sagen   danke dem vorbesitzer. alles gut angekommen.


----------



## black-panther (15. Juli 2019)

direkt vom Trail in den Karton?


----------



## flott.weg (15. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> direkt vom Trail in den Karton?



so ungefähr. erst der trail. dann zwanzig jahre im keller, direkt in den karton und jetzt bei mir.


----------



## synlos (15. Juli 2019)

Emerald green.


----------



## Nightstorm (16. Juli 2019)

Also Platz ist da rechts ja noch für ein Bike....


----------



## Dean76 (18. Juli 2019)

Ich habe zwar zur Zeit andere Sorgen

Aber da musste ich dann doch zuschlagen




Spannung steigt.....





Taarraaa!!!



Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## msony (18. Juli 2019)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar zur Zeit andere Sorgen
> 
> Aber da musste ich dann doch zuschlagen
> Anhang anzeigen 886589
> ...


Für´s Merlin Andre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (18. Juli 2019)

Ja!
So war eigentlich der Plan

Aber theoretisch müßte ich dann auch die Bremsen ändern.
Ansonsten habe ich gleich zwei ungenutzte Zuganschäge

LG


----------



## msony (18. Juli 2019)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ja!
> So war eigentlich der Plan
> 
> Aber theoretisch müßte ich dann auch die Bremsen ändern.
> ...


Och,da fällt dir bestimmt was ein.


----------



## Dean76 (18. Juli 2019)

Habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Bremsanlage vom Slingshot umzubauen  
LG


----------



## msony (18. Juli 2019)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Bremsanlage vom Slingshot umzubauen
> LG


mach doch


----------



## msony (19. Juli 2019)

Ach ich freue mich


----------



## Dean76 (19. Juli 2019)

Hast du die neuen gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (19. Juli 2019)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Hast du die neuen gekauft?


ja die sind neu


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juli 2019)

Im Baumarkt?


----------



## msony (19. Juli 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Im Baumarkt?



Eh Frank
Mal sehen,ob sie den Winter überleben.


----------



## zurkoe (19. Juli 2019)

Von einem bekannten Händler:




Schei$$dreckstitanfinish!
Sieht natürlich immer unterscheidlich aus (und nach Titan schon eh nicht)!  Ich wusste schon, warum ich da immer einen Bogen drum gemacht habe!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juli 2019)

Ich hab die günstigen, leichten Lenker immer für solche Sachen genommen:












​


----------



## SJS_666 (19. Juli 2019)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Schei$$dreckstitanfinish!
> Sieht natürlich immer unterscheidlich aus (und nach Titan schon eh nicht)!  Ich wusste schon, warum ich da immer einen Bogen drum gemacht habe!


Es gab die Shogun Zero Vorbauten in passendem Titan finish, dann sähe es beides gleich "nicht" nach Titan aus...


Aber ein so gut erhaltenes Beast of the East Rahmenset kann so gut wie nix entstellen!


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Juli 2019)

Man wird ja nicht jünger


----------



## 2steep4us (19. Juli 2019)

Werden etwa deine Bandscheiben operativ versteift  ?


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Juli 2019)

Keine Angst, der ist für ein Faltrad. 
Falls jemand mal eine Massanfertigung braucht




__





						Welcome cornerload.com - Justhost.com
					

Web Hosting from Just Host. Professional Web hosting services with free domain name, unlimited web hosting space and unlimited bandwidth.




					cornerload.com


----------



## bmxtieboys (26. Juli 2019)

jejamm schrieb:


> ...... martialischen Karton .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Dietrich,

gerade erst gesehen. Kam das Paket von MartinK bzw NoahG? Ich hatte ebensolchen Slayer Karton mit Rahmen/Gabel dorthin verkauft. Das wär ja lustig, wie die Kisten um die Welt verschickt werden.

@cschrahe

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jejamm (26. Juli 2019)

Ja, das kam von MartinK! Witzig...


----------



## Spezi66 (30. Juli 2019)

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, das ich nur einen Satz Titan Spacer bestellt hatte.  
Mit der Menge kann man ja 1m Schäfte verbauen.


----------



## dopero (30. Juli 2019)

Wer hat der an den Stirnflächen genagt?


----------



## Spezi66 (30. Juli 2019)

Da kann ich mit leben. Von 14 Seiten in dem Set sind zwei nicht bearbeitet


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Juli 2019)

Machen oder haben die auch welche mit der halben Wandstärke w. o. gezeigt Tom?


----------



## Spezi66 (31. Juli 2019)

Es gab nur die. In der Dicke passen die aber perfekt zu den Stahlvorbauten


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Juli 2019)

Danke Tom!


----------



## black-panther (31. Juli 2019)

ich glaub, der Steuersatz ist nur noch nicht eingepresst, Manni


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Juli 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> ich glaub, der Steuersatz ist nur noch nicht eingepresst, Manni




Ich hab´s dann gemerkt Chris und meine Frage schnell wieder entfernt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (31. Juli 2019)

Yep, das ist der Steuersatz, Manni. Nur noch nicht eingepresst, weil der noch nicht klar gesettzt ist. Vielleicht kommt da auch ein halbwegs aktueller in schwarz rein


----------



## manuelschafer (6. August 2019)




----------



## Dean76 (8. August 2019)

Sehr geil




Danke Tewje


----------



## Mathes66 (8. August 2019)

Oh, schön, schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## msony (8. August 2019)

Jau, die hatte ich auch mal,bremsen gut aber optisch Steinzeit.
Bin gespannt wo du die verbauen willst Andre.


----------



## Dean76 (8. August 2019)

Da bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher  
Steinzeit?
Ist doch von der Funktion her wie ne V-Brake oder?
Sieht halt sehr technisch aus
Deshalb hat sie mir ja auch gefallen
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. August 2019)

Also ich meinte nur die sehen schon sehr speziell aus.


----------



## synlos (13. August 2019)




----------



## fatbikepeg (20. August 2019)

es kam mal wieder was...






mal kurz reingucken.. 






lecker


----------



## Splatter666 (21. August 2019)

Univegas sind immer schön


----------



## ExoDus (21. August 2019)

Hmm, eigentlich ganz gut verpackt, aber leider hat es doch einige Spuren hinterlassen. 












Konnte mich am Wochenende dann auch nicht zügeln und habs entgegen meiner Planung angefangen aufzubereiten.


----------



## protecbiker (22. August 2019)

Ein Juchem in bling bling.. 
Sehr schön 
Ein Bild von der Gesamtansicht wäre toll.. 

LG


----------



## Glimmerman (22. August 2019)

protecbiker schrieb:


> Ein Juchem in bling bling..
> Sehr schön
> Ein Bild von der Gesamtansicht wäre toll..
> 
> LG



Keine Sorge da macht @ExoDus ganz bestimmt einen Aufbauthread draus.


----------



## ExoDus (22. August 2019)

protecbiker schrieb:


> Ein Juchem in bling bling..
> Sehr schön
> Ein Bild von der Gesamtansicht wäre toll..
> 
> LG









Glimmerman schrieb:


> Keine Sorge da macht @ExoDus ganz bestimmt einen Aufbauthread draus.



Vielleicht, aber erst im Winter oder so, das Nöll kommt zuerst.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (22. August 2019)

Sehr schön 
So ein Juchem könnt mir auch noch gefallen



Aber lasse es nicht im Hausflur stehen.


----------



## Madruschka (26. August 2019)

Lange gesucht und doch gefunden 
Es ist Heute endlich angekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. August 2019)

Spätes Juchem?


----------



## Madruschka (26. August 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Spätes Juchem?




In der Tat


----------



## synlos (26. August 2019)

Extra light.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. August 2019)

Wenigstens noch eine schöne Zuführung? Oder schon die neuen Anschläge?


----------



## Madruschka (26. August 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Extra light.




Jap....


----------



## Madruschka (26. August 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wenigstens noch eine schöne Zuführung? Oder schon die neuen Anschläge?




Sind noch die Alten...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. August 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Extra light.


 So pauschal lässt sich das bei Juchem nicht sagen. Er hat verbaut was da war und so wie es gewünscht wurde. Von der Zugverlegung über die Ausfallenden, Zuggegenhalter...Und nicht selten bekam der Kunde dann trotzdem etwas ganz anderes


----------



## ChiliAli (27. August 2019)

So hab auch mal wieder schöne ( explosive ) Sachen bekommen 




1.Links aus Albuquerque, Texas

2.Mitte aus UK

3.Rechts aus Arlington, Tennessee


Der Inhalt :

1.


Trikot von TNT

2.


Ultimate Machine Innenlager

Ultimate Machine Radspanner

Ultimate Machine Kassetten - Abschlussring



Ultimate Machine Vorbaukappe

SRP - Schaltwerksbolzen

3.



TNT - Innenlager




und nochmal alles zusammen.


*Grüße Alexander


----------



## Madruschka (27. August 2019)

Madruschka schrieb:


> Jap....






So erstmal geschlachtet..... Steckprobe Forke 
Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (31. August 2019)

Eingetauscht:





Yay 

Grüße
IHR


----------



## synlos (3. September 2019)

Aufrüstung geht weiter...  Irgendwas muss gehen, nur was?!
Mehr gibts wenns hier ist.


----------



## synlos (6. September 2019)




----------



## atzepenga (6. September 2019)

Werkzeug


----------



## ChiliAli (9. September 2019)

Gabel aus England 

    

Trikot aus Lexington, Ohio

 

Konnte beim Trikot nicht widerstehen 

Und nen neue Krone + längerem Gabelschaft für die Pace / Raceware. 



*Mfg Alexander


----------



## SJS_666 (11. September 2019)

Kein großes Paket, aber hab´mich trotzdem mega gefreut...







Ein passendes T-Shirt zur Ziege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (14. September 2019)

Ach wie schön, manche US-Bürger verpacken doch auch sehr anständig....


----------



## Kruemel_72 (21. September 2019)

In freudiger Erwartung traf heute ein Paket von der Ostsee ein...

Ich bin hin und weg  !!

Vielen Dank Gerrit für die tolle Arbeit. Jetzt gehts an die Arbeit bzw. an den Aufbau.
Ich werde berichten...

Gruss


----------



## leftyben (22. September 2019)

Endlich die Dengler Kurbel fürs macB.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. September 2019)

Mein erstes "richtiges" MTB Anfang/Mitte der Neunziger 



​


----------



## Ianus (26. September 2019)

Diätprogramm für mein 1996er Team Attitude... 



 

Felgen, Rennradschaltwerk und -umwerfer fehlen noch.


----------



## Ianus (27. September 2019)

Ha.... das ging aber fix....





Nicht pc, aber man muss froh sein, überhaupt noch hochwertige Neuware zu bekommen. War ein Spontankauf beim Radhändler im Nachbarort heute kurz vor Ladenschluss, nachdem diverse Telefonate mit diversen Radhändlern im hiesigen Großraum und mit whizzwheels als mein bevorzugter Laufradbauer heute extrem ernüchternd waren.


----------



## Spezi66 (27. September 2019)

Hat der noch mehr davon?


----------



## Ianus (27. September 2019)

Zwei 719er hat er noch....32L


----------



## Nightstorm (27. September 2019)

Was wiegt denn eine Felge?


----------



## Spezi66 (27. September 2019)

719er wären sogar die bessere Wahl.
Kannst du mal nachfragen, was die kosten sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (27. September 2019)

Hallo
Ich habe mal einen wirklich schönen Flite erhalten.


----------



## Ianus (27. September 2019)

55€/Stück


----------



## msony (27. September 2019)

Ianus schrieb:


> 55€/Stück


55 Euro??,wieso?


----------



## Ianus (27. September 2019)

Wieso interessiert nicht. Wer nicht will bzw. wem es zu teuer ist, braucht ja nicht kaufen. Freie Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## msony (27. September 2019)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wieso interessiert nicht. Wer nicht will bzw. wem es zu teuer ist, braucht ja nicht kaufen. Freie Marktwirtschaft.


Mir war er 65 Euro wert inkl. Versand.
Wenn ich einen schönen Flite suche wird es halt nicht günstig.


----------



## protecbiker (27. September 2019)

Ich denke da geht es um die 719ger Felgen.. 
Die kosten 55 tacken..


----------



## msony (27. September 2019)

protecbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke da geht es um die 719ger Felgen..
> Die kosten 55 tacken..


Alles klar,das hatte ich nicht gelesen.


----------



## synlos (29. September 2019)

YT, wa...


----------



## synlos (30. September 2019)

Counterpart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (1. Oktober 2019)

Der Winter ist gerettet!


----------



## Nightstorm (2. Oktober 2019)

Alles in einem Paket...?


----------



## synlos (2. Oktober 2019)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Alles in einem Paket...?


Nah, von überall her.


----------



## caemis (2. Oktober 2019)

Das Rocky


----------



## mubi (2. Oktober 2019)

da bin ich aber mal gespannt wie du das rocky fahren willst mit dieser eigenartigen konstruktion.


----------



## Korner (2. Oktober 2019)

mubi schrieb:


> da bin ich aber mal gespannt wie du das rocky fahren willst mit dieser eigenartigen konstruktion.


Wheelie ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (2. Oktober 2019)

Schön was bei euch so alles ankommt......

bei uns hat sich die Postfiliale für einen Warnstreik entschieden....es ist da aber ich komme nicht dran....



MfG
Chris

Edit: Bin gar nicht mal böse, in diesem Berufssegment...herrschen schon gruselige Arbeitsbedingungen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich konnte meine zwei "Pakete" gestern abend persönlich abholen. Es gab Kaffee und Neon  Nicht ganz klassische Basis mit ganz klassischem Paintjob 



​


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Oktober 2019)

sehr schönes Rad, Sunburst past bei Kindern immer. 
STeht bei mir demnächst auch noch auf n Plan. 
Ist das ein 16er?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich denk auch Gerrit. Greta wollte Pink und Gelb. Sunburst war eigentlich auch überhaupt nicht geplant. Ich hatte eher einen Fade ,von hinten/vorn oder oben/unten, mit Splatters und Strings auf dem Schirm. Darauf hatte Danny aber keinen Bock und meinte er will das mal so wie bei KLEIN machen. Deshalb sind auch die Verläufe etwas anders, ist halt keine richtige "Kopie".
Die Basis ist ein Scott Scale 20+ Bike. Nicht superleicht, aber die Optik ist uns wichtiger als das Gewicht. Und ein Bike umzugestalten ist für mich einfacher als ein pinkes Pferd zu besorgen 



​


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Oktober 2019)

hab schon gefunden, das gibts ja auch als normales 20ger. 
Unsere kleene wird ja nu 6 und da wird der Weihnachtsmann auch was neues bringen müssen. 
Past eure Grosse denn da schon ruff? is sie net auch erst 5?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Oktober 2019)

Das gibt's jetzt nicht mehr als Plus sondern mit weniger dicken Pellen, richtig. Die "Grosse" wird erst 4, also ist noch Zeit. Aber ich hab das lieber fertig als dann unnötig Stress


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Oktober 2019)

genau, was du heute kannst schon bauen, das verschieben nicht auf...ähhm, naja.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Oktober 2019)

Eben. Sattel noch zum Sattler, wieder eine Kurbel kürzen lassen, Teile besorgen...Dauert halt. Und so verteilen sich auch die Kosten auf einen längeren Zeitraum, hin und wieder wird man ja auch mal gefragt "Wozu der Aufwand, das lohnt sich doch nicht?"


----------



## pommerngerrit (4. Oktober 2019)

das lohnt sich immer wenn man sieht was die fürn Spass damit haben. 
Und bei dem Lack bekommst dein geld später locker wieder raus. 
Wir haben ja bereits 2 kleine MTb`s in Kleindesign gehabt und mit Mehrwert verkauft.


----------



## Nightstorm (5. Oktober 2019)

(Mal wieder) nicht im Paket, sonder auf der Ladefläche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegen-den-Strom (5. Oktober 2019)

Schönes Merlin...


----------



## SJS_666 (7. Oktober 2019)

Kein großes Paket, eher was kleines...






Ein neuer Negativ Rekord, was die Versandzeit angeht...

Die Reifen sind am 09.09. in Portland, Oregon auf die Reise gegangen. Über San Francisco und New York dann am 14.09. am Frankfurter Flughafen angekommen. Im IPZ in Frankfurt sind sie dann 2 Tage rumgegeistert und für längere Zeit das letzte Mal gescannt worden...

Dann am 01.10. ein "Lebenszeichen". Das Paket wurde mal wieder getrackt. Jetzt kommt der Knaller, in Oberweddingen (in der Nähe von Magdeburg). Kurze Anmerkung: ich wohne in Duisburg, dahin ist das Paket auch adressiert gewesen. Warum also ein Paket, dass vom Frankfurter Flughafen nach Duisburg kommen sollte irgendwo Nahe Magdeburg landet ist mir ein Rätsel...

Dann am 03.10. spät nachts der nächste Scan, im Paketzentrum in Krefeld angekommen. Puh, aufatmen... zumindest hat DHL gerafft, dass Duisburg nicht in der Nähe von Magdeburg liegt...

Dann Freitag: keine Veränderung in der Sendungsverfolgung
Dann Samstag: keine Veränderung in der Sendungsverfolgung

Vollkommen angepisst habe ich dann am Wochenende noch ne Mail an DHL versandt, höflich nett und freundlich mal angefragt, was das verdammte Problem ist das Paket nun auch mal ins Zustellfahrzeug zu laden und auszuliefern?!?

Und siehe da, gerade ist es tatsächlich zugestellt worden...

Also USA => Frankfurt am Main knapp 5 Tage
FFM => Duisburg 3 Wochen

Selbst wenn ich DHL nun zugute halte, dass der Zoll sich wieder mal Zeit gelassen hat (Zollbescheid ist auf den 27.09. datiert), ist das Paket immernoch ganze 10 Tage innerhalb Deutschlands unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Nightstorm (7. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht haben irgendwelche CO2 Gegner die DHL Tore blockiert. Die liegen und stehen ja mittlerweile überall rum....  (und fahren vermutlich selber mit Auto oder E-angetriebenem Gerät dorthin)....


----------



## noka78 (8. Oktober 2019)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> das lohnt sich immer wenn man sieht was die fürn Spass damit haben.
> Und bei dem Lack bekommst dein geld später locker wieder raus.
> Wir haben ja bereits 2 kleine MTb`s in Kleindesign gehabt und mit Mehrwert verkauft.



Komisch, da bin ich wohl die Ausnahme - ich habe ärgerlicherweise ordentlich miese gemacht und es war nicht mein Verkaufstalent


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Oktober 2019)

Beim Kinderbikeverkauf? Eigentlich sind die halbwegs wertstabil, wenn sie nicht völlig hinüber sind.


----------



## pommerngerrit (8. Oktober 2019)

muss ich auch sagen. Watt hast du denn verkauft Norman? Wird ja wohl kein Puky gewesen sein. 
Alles andere wirst mit Kusshand los. Und wenns nach einem klein aussieht, dann sowieso. 
Ausser halt so extreme Nischenteile a la titan oder so, da must halt Liebhaber finden die das Geld auch ausgeben wollen. 
Scott, Cannondale gehen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## DrmZ (8. Oktober 2019)

chriam schrieb:


> Schön was bei euch so alles ankommt......
> 
> bei uns hat sich die Postfiliale für einen Warnstreik entschieden....es ist da aber ich komme nicht dran....
> 
> ...



Bei uns wurde im Juli mal das Hauptpostamt bestreikt.
Hab dann mal unseren DHL Fahrer gefragt, was es damit auf sich hat.
Er meinte, da gehts um die Postbank und nicht um die Zusteller.
(sorry für OT)


----------



## SJS_666 (8. Oktober 2019)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde im Juli mal das Hauptpostamt bestreikt.
> Hab dann mal unseren DHL Fahrer gefragt, was es damit auf sich hat.
> Er meinte, da gehts um die Postbank und nicht um die Zusteller.
> (sorry für OT)


Das Problem ist, ein großer Teil der "sogenannten* Post*filialen" sind mittlerweile formal *Postbank*filialen, die den normalen Postbetrieb mit erledigen. Ebenso verhält es sich dann auch mit den Angestellten. Die Anzahl der tatsächlich von der deutschen Post betriebenen *Post*filialen ist in den letzten Jahren massiv abgebaut worden!

Jetzt aber genug Off Topic!


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Oktober 2019)

Groß und schwer ist das Paket nicht.....was aber keinen Einfluss auf den Sabber-Faktor hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ach deshalb war die Anzeige in den Kleinanzeigen gelöscht  

Glückwunsch

LG
Andre


----------



## pommerngerrit (18. Oktober 2019)

also irgendwann müst ihr mir mal erklären was an diesen titandingends so toll ist. Sorry aber für mich sind das alles graue Mäuse. 
Als Winterrad mag das ganz lustig sein.


----------



## Dean76 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ist halt irgendwie zeitlos schön


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Oktober 2019)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> also irgendwann müst ihr mir mal erklären was an diesen titandingends so toll ist. Sorry aber für mich sind das alles graue Mäuse.



Erklären kann man das nicht. Entweder es passiert oder nicht...... (wie so vieles im Leben).


----------



## Sylvester (18. Oktober 2019)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> also irgendwann müst ihr mir mal erklären was an diesen titandingends so toll ist. Sorry aber für mich sind das alles graue Mäuse.
> Als Winterrad mag das ganz lustig sein.


Graue Mäuse Gerrit?!? C'mon:








						Titanium Arts Custom Bicycle Art
					

Fully customized bicycle art, hand painted or anodized titanium, by artist Leni Fried.



					www.titaniumarts.com


----------



## pommerngerrit (18. Oktober 2019)

ja klar, Lenis Räder sind ne ganz andere Ansage als soon graues merlindingends. 
ich hab leider noch kein original sehen dürfen. 
Mir is schon teilweise bewust dass die teile leicht sind, die Nähte absolut sexy, aber so optisch macht soon merlin für mich keinen Unterschied zu nem univega. Desshalb versteh ich den Hype net ganz. 
aber egal, hauptsache euch gefällts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (18. Oktober 2019)

...liegt vielleicht auch daran , das schönes Titan nicht mit tollen Lackierungen  überzeugen muss .


----------



## msony (18. Oktober 2019)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> also irgendwann müst ihr mir mal erklären was an diesen titandingends so toll ist


Weil sich das sowas von Endgeil fährt,es flext und es bügelt einfach alles weg.
Ich würde mir nie im Leben einen Alurahmen kaufen,hatte schonmal und es war einfach nur Underground.
Was die an Klein,Trek  o.ä. finden ist mir nen Rätsel.


----------



## Ianus (18. Oktober 2019)

Hat beides seine Reize.... ich möchte weder den Rolls noch den Porsche missen.


----------



## atzepenga (19. Oktober 2019)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> also irgendwann müst ihr mir mal erklären was an diesen titandingends so toll ist. Sorry aber für mich sind das alles graue Mäuse.
> Als Winterrad mag das ganz lustig sein.



Weil Titan der geilste Paintjob ever ist, Eh


----------



## atzepenga (19. Oktober 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Weil sich das sowas von Endgeil fährt,es flext und es bügelt einfach alles weg.
> Ich würde mir nie im Leben einen Alurahmen kaufen,hatte schonmal und es war einfach nur Underground.
> Was die an Klein,Trek  o.ä. finden ist mir nen Rätsel.



Ich fahre momentan 22km eine Strecke Gravel Untergrund zur Arbeit. Dazu habe ich mein Alucrosser entstaubt:




...die letzten Jahre war ich hauptsächlich auf Titan und Carbon unterwegs. Ich hatte verdrängt wie krass hart sich Aluminum fährt, besonders die Fatty R Gabel ist ein Knochenbrecher


----------



## atzepenga (19. Oktober 2019)

@Ianus  Jörg kannst Du was zu dem Carbon Titan Materialmix (hatte ich selbst noch nicht, nur AluCarbon..)sagen. Würde ein ähnliches Verhalten wie von einem Stahlrahmen vermuten???
Bei deinem Serotta ist interessant, dass Sitzrohr, Kettenstreben und Steuerrohr wahrscheinlich Stösse flexen können, Sitzstreben,Ober und Unterrohr geben Steifigkeit. Liege ich damit richtig???


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Oktober 2019)

In der Regel entscheidet eher die Rahmenkonstruktion darüber wie sich das fährt, nicht allein das Material. Beim Cannondale von Simon ist allerhand Ungünstiges zusammen. Sehr steifer Monostayhinterbau, gerade Streben, waagerechtes Oberrohr mit wenig Stützenauszug und sehr steife Thomson Stütze...Wenn man das mit dem Slate vergleicht, Save Hinterbau mit "federnden" Streben, slooping Oberrohr mit langer, dünner, federnder Carbonstütze...kann ein gut konstruierter Alurahmen um Welten komfortabler sein als Titan oder auch Carbon. Titan lebt hier ein Stück weit auch von einem Mythos. Sprich der gefühlte Komfort vieler alter Titanrahmen liegt oft daran, dass sie eben schon abfallende Oberrohre hatten, und wohl bedingt durch die geringe Auswahl an Rohrmaterial, schlanke Stützen.
Bei den Titanrennern war das damals nicht der Fall. Und da war der Komfort dann auch nicht soooooooo überragend. Der Flex im Tretlagerbereich war dafür umso beeindruckender...


----------



## Ianus (19. Oktober 2019)

atzepenga schrieb:


> @Ianus  Jörg kannst Du was zu dem Carbon Titan Materialmix (hatte ich selbst noch nicht, nur AluCarbon..)sagen. Würde ein ähnliches Verhalten wie von einem Stahlrahmen vermuten???
> Bei deinem Serotta ist interessant, dass Sitzrohr, Kettenstreben und Steuerrohr wahrscheinlich Stösse flexen können, Sitzstreben,Ober und Unterrohr geben Steifigkeit. Liege ich damit richtig???



Du liegst bei Deiner letzten Bemerkung ziemlich richtig. Wobei man bei Serotta damals bei der Customkonfiguration des Ottrottrahmens über die Auswahl der Carbonrohre die Steifigkeit (komfortabel <-> steif) zusätzlich individuell beeinflussen konnte. Zudem vergößerte sich beim Ottrott der Sitzrohrdurchmesser zum Tretlager hin auf 35mm (Stützenmaß 27,2) und es hatte noch eine Besonderheit in Form eines Kugellagers zwischen Sitz und Kettenstreben.





Das Ottrott fährt sich schon sehr speziell..... im positiven Sinne. Das Teil gleitet geradzu über die Strasse, fast schon majestätisch, ohne schwammig, träge oder unpräzise zu sein. Über mangelnde Steifigkeit kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht beklagen, beide Räder sind mit ca. 7kg gleich schwer, wobei das Klein eine vollkommen andere Liga ist. Das Quantum Pro ist, was das Geschwindigkeits- und Beschleunigungsgefühl betrifft, unschlagbar. Bretthart, kompromißlos. Trotzdem genial. Das Klein nehme ich dann, wenn ich abends auf der Hausrunde nochmal die Sau rauslassen möchte, maximal eine Stunde körperlich austoben. Das Serotta nehme ich für längere, weniger auf Speed ausgelegte Touren.

Zum reinen Titanrahmen habe ich nur den Vergleich zu einem MootsCrosser, ebenfalls mit Monostay, dafür mit Titangabel. Das ist im Vergleich zu Deinem XR800 (habe selber noch ein 2004er XR1000) schon spürbar komfortabler, kann sich aber nicht mit dem Serotta was Ausgewogenheit betrifft, messen.





Sorry für OffTopic


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Oktober 2019)

Mit Hochprofilfelgen und 23mm Reifen gleitet eigentlich nix komfortabel, ausser es fehlt einem der Vergleich. Aber dass das Serotta deutlich smoother vorangeht als das KLEIN glaube ich gerne. Das Quantum Pro ist wirklich das härteste, unnachgiebigste Rennrad was ich jemals hatte.


----------



## Ianus (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin nach meinen Eindrücken gefragt worden, deren Interpretation überlasse ich gerne anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. Oktober 2019)

Schönes Detailbild mit dem Kugellager, danke.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Oktober 2019)

Die "Kugellagerausfaller" sind auch praktisch wenn man nicht für jede Rahmengrösse extra Ausfallenden produzieren will


----------



## synlos (24. Oktober 2019)

Aha!


----------



## synlos (27. Oktober 2019)

synlos schrieb:


> Aha!
> Anhang anzeigen 928275


Tatsächlich drin was drauf steht und dann auch noch Zollfrei. 
Für das Alter echt nicht schlecht, mit shopware - 
Wird sich hervorragend am Nimbus machen!


----------



## manuelschafer (27. Oktober 2019)

Überaus zünftig


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (31. Oktober 2019)

Es knattert im Karton...


D


----------



## flott.weg (6. November 2019)

oh, ha. der gute dhl-mensch hatte alle hände voll zu tun.














noch ein zweites paket. hm.....










wie erkläre ich das nur meiner frau ; ).

cheers 
jan


----------



## black-panther (6. November 2019)

aber: ouch, da ließ die Polsterung wohl zu wünschen übrig? Oder hast du zum Reingucken nachgebohrt?


----------



## Spezi66 (6. November 2019)

flott.weg schrieb:


> wie erkläre ich das nur meiner frau ; ).


Gar nicht. Bunker den irgendwo und falls du auffliegst, kannst du dir immer noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (6. November 2019)

Einfach so tun, als hinge der schon immer im Keller: "Ach Schatz, schau mal was ich noch gefunden hab. Ich wusste gar nicht, das der noch da ist..."


----------



## black-panther (6. November 2019)

darin haben fast alle hier Erfahrung


----------



## Spezi66 (6. November 2019)

Gibt es schon irgendwo einen _*Beste Ausreden thread*_?


----------



## flott.weg (6. November 2019)

"Ja, ja". wird sie sagen. "Das grüne häßliche Serotta T-Max was du neulich aufgebaut hast, sollte final das letzte sein. BTW. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Fat Chance und dem Specialized M2 die oben aufm dachboden verstauben?". hüstel. "Und die Spendor BC1 Lautsprecher wolltest du auch überarbeiten. Steht hier alles nur rum.....".


----------



## bertel (6. November 2019)

Die Spendor nehme ich ohne Überarbeitung.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (6. November 2019)

flott.weg schrieb:


> "Ja, ja". wird sie sagen. "Das grüne häßliche Serotta T-Max was du neulich aufgebaut hast, sollte final das letzte sein. BTW. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Fat Chance und dem Specialized M2 die oben aufm dachboden verstauben?". hüstel. "Und die Spendor BC1 Lautsprecher wolltest du auch überarbeiten. Steht hier alles nur rum.....".



Du hast mich und meine Frau gestern belauscht...





Aus dem Karton kam das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (7. November 2019)

bertel schrieb:


> Die Spendor nehme ich ohne Überarbeitung.


Jaaa. Die gebe ich nicht her. Wenn du die auf passende Ständer und ein wenig von der wand wegrückst, haben die sogar nen tolles tieftonfundament. Der Rest ist eh zum in die Knie gehen. Und sie sind bezahlbar.


----------



## leftyben (8. November 2019)

flott.weg schrieb:


> oh, ha. der gute dhl-mensch hatte alle hände voll zu tun.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 934117
> Anhang anzeigen 934118
> ...


Gut, dass du dir den Breezer geholt hast. Lange hätte ich mich nicht mehr zurück halten können...


----------



## ExoDus (11. November 2019)

Einmal tut es dem Popo weh und einmal tut es dem Popo gut.


----------



## KUBIKUS (11. November 2019)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Einmal tut es dem Popo weh und einmal tut es dem Popo gut.


Wie wäre jetzt die korrekte Zuordnung?


----------



## ExoDus (11. November 2019)

Das überlasse ich euer Fantasie.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. November 2019)

Den Flite TT hab ich am Specialized Tarmac (5117km) und am Isaac Impulse (4156km), also völlig unfahrbar sind die nicht


----------



## Nightstorm (12. November 2019)

Mein Hintern kann NUR Flite. Egal wieviel KM.


----------



## Madruschka (12. November 2019)

Hura Ein großes Paket ist da


----------



## ExoDus (13. November 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Den Flite TT hab ich am Specialized Tarmac (5117km) und am Isaac Impulse (4156km), also völlig unfahrbar sind die nicht





Nightstorm schrieb:


> Mein Hintern kann NUR Flite. Egal wieviel KM.



Bin auch eher ein Freund der Flite Sättel.

Jetzt ist der Sattel welcher es eigentlich werden sollte (der Rest ist Beifang) aus GB eingetroffen.

Turbo Lite dieser ist ohne OVP aber im einwandfreien Zustand.


----------



## oneschnark (14. November 2019)

Salut, es kommt..Alu 





Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2019)

Lustig
Bin ich auch schon am Überlegen gewesen?
Aber dann müßte ich mich auch auf die Suche nach der Control tech Leader Gabel machen?

Bin gespannt.?

LG
Andre


----------



## oneschnark (14. November 2019)

Hi Andre, bei mir kommt 1 ganz normal Rock Shox mag 21  
Philippe


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. November 2019)

Controltech team issue?


----------



## oneschnark (14. November 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Controltech team issue?


ja


----------



## Dean76 (14. November 2019)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Hi Andre, bei mir kommt 1 ganz normal Rock Shox mag 21
> Philippe



Also bei diesem Rahmen hätte ich definitiv die Leader verbaut?

LG


----------



## manuelschafer (14. November 2019)

oneschnark schrieb:


> Salut, es kommt..Alu
> Philippe



Alu !


----------



## yo_felix (23. November 2019)

Hatte gestern echt Schwierigkeiten, mich auf Arbeit zu konzentrieren   




Danke auch nochmal an @felixdelrio, ohne dessen Rückenwind die Transaktion nie geklappt hätte!


----------



## kalihalde (23. November 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Hatte gestern echt Schwierigkeiten, mich auf Arbeit zu konzentrieren
> Anhang anzeigen 942396
> Danke auch nochmal an @felixdelrio, ohne dessen Rückenwind die Transaktion nie geklappt hätte!



Zeig mal bitte den ganzen Schatz. Aufgrund des Details einschließlich ECS würde ich ja auf Mantis XCR EC tippen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Auf jeden Fall, Glückwunsch, @yo_felix


----------



## yo_felix (23. November 2019)

Ja es ist ein XCR EC (nur Rahmen), nach Inspektion lungert es noch im Karton rum. Freu mich tierisch, bin das Wochenende aber leider mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt. Ein Aufbaufred folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (23. November 2019)

Ist es das ausm englischen Forum?


----------



## synlos (23. November 2019)

yo_felix schrieb:


> Hatte gestern echt Schwierigkeiten, mich auf Arbeit zu konzentrieren
> Anhang anzeigen 942396
> Danke auch nochmal an @felixdelrio, ohne dessen Rückenwind die Transaktion nie geklappt hätte!


Hat aber lang genug dort drüben geschlummert...  Sehr schön!


----------



## yo_felix (23. November 2019)

Yup ist über RB gekommen.


----------



## Horst Link (24. November 2019)

Neulich auf dem Schreibtisch. Wäre sicherlich etwas für den einen oder anderen Kandidaten hier...


----------



## luckipucki (25. November 2019)

Heute angekommen mit der Post


----------



## kalihalde (27. November 2019)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Neulich auf dem Schreibtisch. Wäre sicherlich etwas für den einen oder anderen Kandidaten hier...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 942939



... wo kann ich mich für die Selbsthilfegruppe anmelden?





Bin wieder mal rückfällig geworden. ECS, da kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen.





Vielen Dank @ks4655 für die freundliche und schnelle Abwicklung.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (27. November 2019)

Oh toll, am besten mit hellblauen und gelben Zügen.  ?


----------



## Horst Link (27. November 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... wo kann ich mich für die Selbsthilfegruppe anmelden?



Da hilft nur professionelle Hilfe. Meine Frau bietet hier spezielle Therapien an. Und ich übernehme dann die Sammlungen. So lautet unser Plan. Also Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Nightstorm (28. November 2019)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. November 2019)

Endlich ein formidables Winterbike 



​


----------



## joglo (30. November 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Endlich ein formidables Winterbike
> 
> 
> 
> ​


schöner Neuzugang, aber bemerkenswerter finde ich ja fast noch den Einblick in Deine Sammlung.
Gönnst Du uns mal einen Beitrag im “Bikezimmer” Thread?


----------



## joglo (10. Dezember 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mein neues Bike nicht per Paket gekommen, sondern ich konnte es im Kofferraum nach Hause bringen.
Aber zum schnell mal die Freude über eine neue Erwerbung zu teilen ist dieser Thread halt am besten...

Das Bild ist auch ein altes verstaubtes Foto des bisherigen Besitzers.




Er hat den Hobel (Rahmen ähnlich Modell 2020 von 1994) damals von Corratec gesponsort bekommen und ist damit zwei Saisons aktiv Downhills gefahren.

Tja, halt wieder mal ein Kleinanzeigenfund der mich schwach werden hat lassen...(obwohl das Ding zwei Nummern zu auffällig für mich ist...)

Noch liegts im Kofferraum, weil ich erst noch ne gute Gelegenheit brauche um an meiner Frau vorbei in den Keller zu kommen


----------



## Fischland (10. Dezember 2019)

...das is ja mal ´nen Raumschiff. (schön dezenter Aufbau)


----------



## Nightstorm (10. Dezember 2019)

Imperial Trail Destroyer


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Dezember 2019)

Mal nichts fürs Fahrrad, aber übers Klassikerforum. Es klappt eben doch noch. Vielen lieben Dank an der Stelle nochmal nach Ungarn 



​


----------



## ExoDus (11. Dezember 2019)

Hatte vor einiger Zeit mit Corratec Bow geliebäugelt....das ist dagegen Kindergarten.

DER GERÄT! 

XTR Gruppe eingetroffen....Teil 1
Meine erste M900, gut abgehangen aber perfekte Abwicklung...so muss das.

Leichte Epilepsie Warnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (12. Dezember 2019)

Moment, bei der Darstellung muss ich erstmal....


----------



## SJS_666 (12. Dezember 2019)

Nix großes aber so langsam trudeln die letzten Kleinigkeiten für´s nächste Projekt ein...

















86er Selle Italia Super Turbo... Quasi unbenutzt, leidglich ein paar Lagerspuren...

Und eine originale Shimano XT Vollachse für eine Deerhead Hinterradnabe...
(hier nochmal ein großes "Dankeschön" an DHL, ohne deren zutun, wäre die nicht nötig gewesen!)


----------



## joglo (14. Dezember 2019)

auch nur ne Kleinigkeit und kein NOS, aber mir gefallen die Odyssee Bremshebel mit dem Parallelogram richtig gut.




Wurden mal von Scott an einem Team Racing 1995 verbaut und ich hatte schon länger ein Auge drauf geworfen.
Als jetzt mal endlich welche gebraucht zu kaufen waren habe ich mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir ist heute schon Bescherung.


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2019)

und noch etwas​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Dezember 2019)

Ne neue Tastatur


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ne neue Tastatur


Stimmt Frank,die habe ich eben erst gekauft.


----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2019)

Ausserdem könntest du mir ja mal gratulieren zu dem Edelschrott.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Dezember 2019)

Nee, compact schaut furchtbar aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (18. Dezember 2019)

Be
Viel geiler


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Dezember 2019)

Am Youngtimer mit dem passenden Umwerfer vielleicht. Am Klassiker sieht es einfach nur unpassend aus.


----------



## ExoDus (20. Dezember 2019)




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. Dezember 2019)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 953836
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 953849Anhang anzeigen 953848


Hab ich letzte Woche auch welche bekommen und mir dann sogleich einen 3. Arm annähen lassen, da man die Dinger mit 2 Händen kaum aufziehen kann.


----------



## leftyben (21. Dezember 2019)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Hab ich letzte Woche auch welche bekommen und mir dann sogleich einen 3. Arm annähen lassen, da man die Dinger mit 2 Händen kaum aufziehen kann.


Gibts da noch mehr?!


----------



## ExoDus (21. Dezember 2019)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Hab ich letzte Woche auch welche bekommen und mir dann sogleich einen 3. Arm annähen lassen, da man die Dinger mit 2 Händen kaum aufziehen kann.


Die DUEL sind wirklich harter Tobak, aber mit etwas in die Mitte des Felgenbetts quetschen ging es dann gerade so, die SPINx sind angenehmer, günstiger und finde ich die bessere Wahl.



leftyben schrieb:


> Gibts da noch mehr?!



Kommen über eBay aus Italien und gibt eigentlich immer welche.









						Vittoria | Acquisti Online su eBay
					

Trova una vasta selezione di Vittoria a prezzi vantaggiosi su eBay. Scegli la consegna gratis per riparmiare di più. Subito a casa e in tutta sicurezza con eBay!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (4. Januar 2020)

Post aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne.


----------



## Ianus (4. Januar 2020)

Tolle Uhr


----------



## CoolRider (4. Januar 2020)

Sry, falsches Forum...


----------



## synlos (4. Januar 2020)

Lovely...


----------



## Klibi (12. Januar 2020)

Projekt Alpinestars die zweite?
Nachdem dem Vorbesitzer der Rahmen glücklicherweise zu klein war ist er nun in meinen Händen gelandet.
Mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Januar 2020)

Klibi schrieb:


> Projekt Alpinestars die zweite?
> Nachdem dem Vorbesitzer der Rahmen glücklicherweise zu klein war ist er nun in meinen Händen gelandet.
> Mal schauen was draus wird.Anhang anzeigen 963766



Das ist doch die Brutzelei von @tofino73, oder?



tofino73 schrieb:


> 27 Jahre gereifter Stahl ;-)
> 
> *92er Alpinestars CroMega mutiert zum Monstercrosser:*



Das Anbringen von Scheibenbremsen an klassische Rahmen ist zwar nicht nach meinem Geschmack, aber ich wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Freude mit dem Rahmen.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Klibi (13. Januar 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Brutzelei von @tofino73, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke,ja das ist der Rahmen von tofino73.
Bin ja sonst auch ein Freund klassischer Bikes mit Original-Parts aber irgendwie reizt mich dieses Projekt extrem.
Normal kann jeder?
Gruss Andy.


----------



## Freefall79 (15. Januar 2020)

Nicht wirklich großes Paket, aber ich freu' mich trotzdem:


----------



## dre101 (15. Januar 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mal nichts fürs Fahrrad, aber übers Klassikerforum. Es klappt eben doch noch. Vielen lieben Dank an der Stelle nochmal nach Ungarn
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Verwurstetes Tier im Plasteschlauch...? Voll schön...


----------



## dre101 (15. Januar 2020)

So muss ne Wurst aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (16. Januar 2020)

....damit würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen !


----------



## kalihalde (17. Januar 2020)

Heute kam überraschend Post aus Spanien ?.




Vielen Dank an @CarloDiamant für die Organisation/Vermittlung .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Klibi (23. Januar 2020)

Beim Vorstellungsgespräch im Bikeshop durch das alte Lager geschlendert und per Zufall was im Augenwinkel entdeckt?
4Stk.IRC Piranha Pro NOS?


----------



## Nightstorm (24. Januar 2020)

Überschaubar in Größe und Gewicht


----------



## kalihalde (25. Januar 2020)

Die 90er waren ja schon ganz farbenfroh aber Riff Raff hat dem Ganzen noch die Krone aufgesetzt .





Einen bunten Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Falls jemand noch ein passendes Trikot in diesem Muster hat, her damit. Ich ziehe es dann auch an. Versprochen .


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Januar 2020)

Das war/ist Biken für mich. Schrill, bunt! Nicht in schwarzen Klamotten auf einem mattschwarzen Canyonradoncube und finsterem Gesicht Kilometer schrubben. Biken fetzt, und das kann man auch an den Klamotten sehen


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (25. Januar 2020)

@SYN-CROSSIS 
Das nennt sich doch Stealth Optik... 

Früher waren wenigstens Fahrer und Räder kunterbunt... Und man sah von weiten schon was für eine Marke da unter dem Fahrer steckt.


----------



## kalihalde (31. Januar 2020)

Irgendwie bin ich gerade im Kaufrausch .





Vielen Dank für die freundliche Abwicklung einschließlich der kleinen Zugabe, @H.R. 





Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## IHateRain (1. Februar 2020)

Der finale LRS für´s Merlin Mountain - eeeeendlich, nach drei Jahren!





HR-Nabe kommt von Marco aus Italien, VR-Nabe von Micha aus Berlin, Felgen von Carsten/MacB und das ganze zusammengebaut hat Stefan/Kutte  Super cool, Jungs - vielen Dank 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (1. Februar 2020)

Sehr cool, Micha. Nur die Radialspeichung ist nicht so mein Fall - muss ich mir aber trotzdem irgendwann mal anschauen.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. Februar 2020)

Voll Retro!


----------



## yo_felix (1. Februar 2020)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Voll Retro!



Whose bicycle is this? 
It´s a City Chopper ...
Whose City Chopper is this? 
It´s Kettler´s ...
Who is Kettler?
Kettler is dead, baby. Kettler is dead ...

(War tatsächlich ein Kindheitstraum von mir)


----------



## Spezi66 (1. Februar 2020)

Ich hab es zuletzt aufm Flohmarkt gerade noch geschafft, es nicht mit zu nehmen. 
Wäre aber auch ohne Pizzarack gewesen.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (1. Februar 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Ich hab es zuletzt aufm Flohmarkt gerade noch geschafft, es nicht mit zu nehmen.
> Wäre aber auch ohne Pizzarack gewesen.



Leider war der Original-Frontträger nicht dabei...erstaunlicherweise fährt das Teil gar nicht so schlecht wie befürchtet. Sogar mit meinen 1,92m...


----------



## atzepenga (1. Februar 2020)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Voll Retro! Anhang anzeigen 972762



Falls Du dem über bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (3. Februar 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich gerade im Kaufrausch .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, das dass Schild einen neuen Platz gefunden hat


----------



## joglo (5. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich sogar NOS, aber die Verpackung hat über die Jahre doch etwas gelitten, ein Profile XC Durango, wollte ich schon immer mal haben...




So wurde das artgerecht montiert und getestet:


----------



## sebse (5. Februar 2020)

... made in italy ... Dank an @ChiliAli






und ja sie sind aus dem selben Laden wie die FRO, es ist nicht die schönste eloxal Farbe - aber so selten wie die sind ....

VG Sebastian


----------



## ChiliAli (5. Februar 2020)

sebse schrieb:


> ... made in italy ... Dank an @ChiliAli
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 974886
> ...



Bis auf die Farbe finde ich die auch nice?

Hatte die das erste mal im Bike Workshop gesehen. 




*mfg Alexander


----------



## Nightstorm (5. Februar 2020)

So....jetzt mal was fürs Nachttischschränkchen.....





Jetzt fehlt nur noch 89 + 90 .....


----------



## asco1 (6. Februar 2020)

Nicht groß, aber wieder ein Teilchen mehr in der Campa-Sammlung. 
Danke  @Oscar1 . Nette Kommunikation, Perfekt verpackt + Gimmicks und schnell verschickt.


----------



## synlos (7. Februar 2020)

A Wonder or Garage Inc.?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Februar 2020)

Ob die noch am Stück am die Felge hüpfen


----------



## bertel (7. Februar 2020)

Sei doch nicht immer so negativ.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Februar 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die 90er waren ja schon ganz farbenfroh aber Riff Raff hat dem Ganzen noch die Krone aufgesetzt .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... jetzt musste noch die passende Jacke her, damit das Set dem aus der Bike 1-2/1991 entspricht .





Das Frühjahr kann kommen. Ich bin bereit.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (7. Februar 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das Frühjahr kann kommen. Ich bin bereit.


Moooment
Hast Du auch die Adidas Allround am Start?
Oder wenigstens ein Omega als Untersatz?


Nee, im Ernst, sehr geil, dass Du noch an so'n Zeug rangekommen bist. Diesen für's Radfahren völlig kontraindizierten Sympatex-Schlupfblouson hatte ich seinerzeit in eben jener Farbe auch mal 
Ohne Worte...


----------



## joglo (7. Februar 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... jetzt musste noch die passende Jacke her, damit das Set dem aus der Bike 1-2/1991 entspricht .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier übrigens ist ebendieser Schlupfblouson (schon alleine der Name ist voll 80ziger) schön fotografiert:








						cannondale omega 581
					

Foto: cannondale omega 581




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## synlos (11. Februar 2020)

Nun cook Dir das an...


----------



## CarloDiamant (13. Februar 2020)

Ich habe gesyndigt. Hoch lebe das 1-Zölibat...


----------



## synlos (13. Februar 2020)

Immer diese Einkaufstouren auf der Insel.


----------



## Dean76 (15. Februar 2020)

Ich freu mich???




Dazu ist dann auch gleich noch die passende Gabel angekommen?




Ein Control tech Vorbau, der evtl. Ins Slingshot soll??



Der hat übrigens exakt die Maße wie der Salsa? Lässt sich aber vorne öffnen  und dadurch praktischer wenn ich das Rad wirklich mal zusammengeklappt in der Tasche transportieren will?

Und hier nochmal ein Gesamtbild von der heutigen Lieferung?




Ich freu mich?

Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## asco1 (21. Februar 2020)

Bling - f**kin - Bling!

Danke @Glimmerman, das wird ein Spass!


----------



## stahlinist (21. Februar 2020)

Chromastisch!
Ist das ein Etto?


----------



## asco1 (22. Februar 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Chromastisch!
> Ist das ein Etto?


Yes Sir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (22. Februar 2020)

In solch einer Vollverspiegelung hab' ich nämlich noch nie einen gesehen.
Ist da auch nur ein einziges Rostpickelchen irgendwo?
Das sieht wie frisch aus'm Tauchbad aus


----------



## Nightstorm (27. Februar 2020)

Das Jahr fängt gut an....zumindest katalogtechnisch.

Der 2. von dreien, die mir noch fehlten.....





Frisch aus Übersee und in einem traumhaften Zustand...und mit - vermutlich alter - gut erhaltener Dealer Karte....









Und dankenswerter Weise hat mir die Post das gute Stück in den Briefkasten geschmissen. Rechnung für die Gebühren liegt bei, die Fahrerei und Nummern-Zieh-Aktion beim Zoll bleiben mir somit erspart.

Jetzt noch der 90´er, dann ist alles komplett.


----------



## kAos_02 (27. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht eher YT aber trotzdem nice


----------



## Nightstorm (28. Februar 2020)




----------



## gegen-den-Strom (5. März 2020)

Kein Paket sondern Kleinanzeigen aber ich konnte es nicht stehen lassen.
20 Euro waren es wert. Ein Kona wollte ich schon immer einmal haben. Dann hat das DeKerf einen Landsmann im Keller.

Mal sehen was ich damit anstelle.


----------



## yo_felix (5. März 2020)

20 € für ein Explosif? Wer hätte da nein gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (7. März 2020)




----------



## Nightstorm (8. März 2020)

Mal sehen wohin die Reise hier geht....


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (9. März 2020)




----------



## synlos (10. März 2020)

Endlich wieder ein Pärchen!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (11. März 2020)

Ich wollte unbedingt mal einen richtig fetten Aluklumpen zusammenfummeln. Die benötigten Anbauteile lagen eh arbeitslos im Regal:


----------



## wtb_rider (11. März 2020)

Hab ich auch gesehen. Cooles Ding


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2020)

Eigentlich zwei Pakete, eins heute und eins vor 30 Jahren   





Grüße Franky​


----------



## protecbiker (12. März 2020)

Material Verschwendung


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2020)

Ja, die deutlich größere Verpackung ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## Nightstorm (12. März 2020)

Rechte Seite gefällt mir deutlich besser.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (12. März 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Eigentlich zwei Pakete, eins heute und eins vor 30 Jahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Linke ist aber doch ein komplettes Laufrad, oder?


----------



## msony (12. März 2020)




----------



## Nightstorm (12. März 2020)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Das Linke ist aber doch ein komplettes Laufrad, oder?



Das hat man von der Rechten damals sicher auch gedacht


----------



## joglo (12. März 2020)

protecbiker schrieb:


> Material Verschwendung


Nagut, fairerweise könnte man das natürlich auch andersrum sagen/zeigen 





Vs



(Bilder schnell zusammengeklaut sorry)

Für mich sieht das untere Bild viel geiler und auch stimmiger aus, ein 1x12Antrieb mit brauchbarer Übersetzungsbreite ist aber andererseits die Errungenschaft der letzten Jahre...


----------



## caemis (13. März 2020)

Danke @landsbee - Meine Tochter freut sich riesig über den Karton - der wird wohl ein Flugzeug werden. 4 Wochen "Ferien" - yeaha.





Der Inhalt ist allerdings nicht wirklich Klassik-Konform...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. März 2020)

So, habe den Bomber fertig. Morgen ist Probereiten angesagt!


----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2020)

Geiles KLEIN


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. März 2020)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Geiles KLEIN


Das muss "schweres KLEIN" heissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Das muss "schweres KLEIN" heissen!


Mussu bisserl pimpen. Wie sich das eben für ein echtes KLEIN gehört!


----------



## manuelschafer (15. März 2020)

so ein Rahmen war die Woche auch bei Kl.Anzeigen drin


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (15. März 2020)

Das ist der Rahmen aus den Kleinanzeigen


----------



## ChiliAli (15. März 2020)

Lange gesucht danach  

 Decals von Gil 

 Paul Crosstop II  Hat wer noch so ein Teil von ner Crosstop II über ? 

Außerdem in den letzten Monaten diverse Trikots und andere Sachen die bei mir gelandet sind.


----------



## chriam (21. März 2020)

Juhuu....








MfG
Chris


----------



## Spezi66 (21. März 2020)

Wow, gestern Nachmittag aufgegeben und schon da. DHL ignoriert anscheinend die Krise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriam (21. März 2020)

Das kann ich verneinen, der Postbote hat geklingelt, auf mich gewartet und Abstand gehalten.
Ich musste nicht unterschreiben, da man sich kennt war das auch kein Problem....

Trotdem nochmal Danke...so schnell hab ich das auch noch nicht erlebt...hoffentlich ist das Geld schon angekommen...

MfG
Chris


----------



## SJS_666 (21. März 2020)

chriam schrieb:


> Das kann ich verneinen, der Postbote hat geklingelt, auf mich gewartet und Abstand gehalten.
> Ich musste nicht unterschreiben, da man sich kennt war das auch kein Problem....


Kann ich auch so betätigen. Ähnliches habe ich gestern erlebt...

Zum Einen bei einer Zustellung, wie von @chriam beschrieben, zum Anderen selbst bei einer Paket Abholung im GLS Shop. Kurzer Blick auf den Ausweis und ich durfte mein Paket ohne zu Unterschreiben in Empfang nehmen. Ich denke man ist sich mittlerweile bewusst, dass eben gerade solche "Kontaktpunkte" problematisch sind...

Es bietet sich tatsächlich nach Verwendung von Geldautomaten, Pin Pad Geräten, etc. die Hände gründlich zu waschen und dort, wo dies nicht direkt möglich ist, zumindest die Hände weg vom Gesicht zu halten...


----------



## Spezi66 (21. März 2020)

chriam schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist das Geld schon angekommen...


----------



## chriam (21. März 2020)

Wurde ja erst am Donnerstag Abend online überwiesen...und die Banken sind ja nicht die schnellsten...
MfG
Chris


----------



## Spezi66 (21. März 2020)

Da mach ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen, gibt momentan Wichtigeres.


----------



## Spaltinho (21. März 2020)

Ich freu mich sehr auf den Aufbau. Alles was ich so hier habe, werde ich verbauen.


----------



## Slopi (21. März 2020)

Hey tolles Rahmen Z hatte auch schon überlegt wird bestimmt gut werden bei dir Wie immer?Gruß Sven


----------



## synlos (21. März 2020)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ich freu mich sehr auf den Aufbau. Alles was ich so hier habe, werde ich verbauen.


Aha.


----------



## Ianus (22. März 2020)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ich freu mich sehr auf den Aufbau. Alles was ich so hier habe, werde ich verbauen.


Vor allem kommt man einfach mal auf andere Gedanken.......


----------



## Nightstorm (25. März 2020)

Frisch aus UK angekommen...Nicht groß, aber trotzdem hurra.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (25. März 2020)

mein 2ter Devil Nabensatz  - sie waren ja lange genug in den Kleinanzeigen, und da es noch ein Satz Bremshebel und noch einen Steuersatz gibt dacht ich mir ich leg die mal mit dazu ....
VG Sebastian


----------



## neverisforever (25. März 2020)

Schicke Teile!  
Wie ist bei denen der Freilauf gelöst?
Klinken oder Zahnscheibe?


----------



## Mathes66 (25. März 2020)

Hat ja nur 3 Jahre gedauert den passenden Lenker für mein Litespeed zu finden...


----------



## sebse (25. März 2020)

man sage es wäre Hügi ...
Die roten sind auch gut laut, meine schwarzen dagegen sehr leise.

hier haben wir ja schon einiges zusammengetragen ... und nein ich bin mit dem Devil nicht viel weiter.





__





						Devil
					

.... Ich glaube das ist das zweite Devil Stahlbike was hier im Forum auftaucht....   Seit 2004 besitz ich eine komplette Devil Bremse. Ich hatte sie bei Ebay neu ersteigert und fand sie damals schon toll. Wie vielen anderen, ging es mir ähnlich, das diese massive Bremse an kein Rad passen will...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Nightstorm (26. März 2020)

Heureka! 

Jetzt sind sie alle da


----------



## Dean76 (28. März 2020)

Heute angekommen???





Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (2. April 2020)

Grade hat der Postmann 2x geklingelt und mir Beschäftigungstherapie für die Zeit der Kurzarbeit gebracht:


----------



## SJS_666 (2. April 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Grade hat der Postmann 2x geklingelt und mir Beschäftigungstherapie für die Zeit der Kurzarbeit gebaracht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1007662


Ah, du hast das aus den Kleinanzeigen "gefischt"...
Glückwunsch, ich war auch in Versuchung...


----------



## expresso'93 (2. April 2020)

Passend zu den Stühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (2. April 2020)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Passend zu den Stühlen


Gleicher Rohrsatz


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (2. April 2020)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Passend zu den Stühlen





CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Gleicher Rohrsatz


Das find ich jetzt aber ein wenig unnett!


----------



## Maik_aus_W (2. April 2020)

Wo fangen die Stühle an...wo hört der Rahmen auf...


----------



## felixdelrio (3. April 2020)

Post von Tommy. Endlich einen Hite Rite in der richtigen Grösse und in schwarz. Hab ich Ewigkeiten gesucht ...


----------



## ExoDus (3. April 2020)

Auch nicht mehr so oft im Angebot:

Habe immer mal wieder gesucht und war immer viiieeel zu spät dabei.

Diesmal nicht! 





PS: Dafür teuer, richtig teuer


----------



## Nightstorm (3. April 2020)

Für das gute und richtige Gefühl kann es auch ruhig mal teuer sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (3. April 2020)

ExoDus schrieb:


> Auch nicht mehr so oft im Angebot:
> 
> Habe immer mal wieder gesucht und war immer viiieeel zu spät dabei.
> 
> ...



Aus Berlin? 
definitiv einer meiner Lieblingsreifen.


----------



## felixdelrio (3. April 2020)

Gabs mal von Mombat ... 12 Jahre her. Time is flying.


----------



## ExoDus (4. April 2020)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Aus Berlin?
> definitiv einer meiner Lieblingsreifen.


Genau, gestern erst gekauft.


----------



## AxelF1977 (5. April 2020)

sebse schrieb:


> mein 2ter Devil Nabensatz  - sie waren ja lange genug in den Kleinanzeigen, und da es noch ein Satz Bremshebel und noch einen Steuersatz gibt dacht ich mir ich leg die mal mit dazu ....
> VG Sebastian
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1001630



ich hab ewig hin und her überlegt ob ich sie hole. Dann hätte ich die purple eloxieren lassen, dafür fand ich die dann doch wieder zu schade. Dann sind die Schätzchen ja jetzt doch in gute Hände gelangt


----------



## leftyben (9. April 2020)

Passende Kettenblätter liegen noch im Keller. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die beiden kleinen runter bekommen


----------



## Dean76 (11. April 2020)

???

Vielen Dank nochmal???



Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## leftyben (13. April 2020)

kutte schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Umwerfer
> Anhang anzeigen 846219


Hast du den passenden Umwerfer gefunden? VG Benni


----------



## kutte (13. April 2020)

leftyben schrieb:


> Hast du den passenden Umwerfer gefunden? VG Benni


Ja, habe ich


----------



## Dean76 (14. April 2020)

Als ich heute zwei Pakete weg gebracht habe, kam auch schon was neues ?

"Kreislauf"





DAAANKEEE!?

LG
Andre


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (14. April 2020)

André wo werden die feinen Teile denn verbaut? 
Die Devils sind echt ein Traum. 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (15. April 2020)

Grad war der Postmann da. 


Danke, @Groovygrafix  Ich will aber nicht hoffen, dass drin ist, was drauf steht


----------



## Dean76 (15. April 2020)

Dann zeig doch mal was drin sein sollte?

LG


----------



## kutte (15. April 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch mal was drin sein sollte?
> 
> LG


Etwas Rustikales aus unserem nördlichen Nachbarland


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (16. April 2020)

In schlechten Zeiten bleibt endlich mal wieder Zeit für ein Buch....


----------



## urbanpsycle (16. April 2020)

Ritchey Logic W.C.S. ProTitanium...


----------



## Dean76 (18. April 2020)

Mit den Biketeilen läufts grade



Super verpackt angekommen!?





Vielen Dank!

LG
Andre


----------



## Dean76 (19. April 2020)

OK! 

Kein Paket sondern persönlich heute abgeholt.




Vielen Dank nochmals @Moots13 an Georg für das locker 11/2 Stunden lange "Fachsimpeln"
Es war mir in jeder Hinsicht eine Freude!

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## leftyben (19. April 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Kein Paket sondern persönlich heute abgeholt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1022545
> ...


Läuft, oder?!


----------



## Dean76 (19. April 2020)

Absolut!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (20. April 2020)

Ähm... ?

LÄUFT!




Einmal NOS und einmal Used



Waren erst mal fürs DAN/ED angedacht.?

LG
Andre


----------



## Dean76 (20. April 2020)

Bis dann doch noch das eigentliche Highlight heute ankam.?

Auch NOS!




So!
Jetzt hab ich erst mal genuch geschoppt!

Ich freu mich!

LG
Andre


----------



## synlos (21. April 2020)

Das Gewicht ist ne Hausnummer - für die Sumo-Gabel...


----------



## joglo (21. April 2020)

Ich bleibe mir treu und kaufe immer mal wieder was, das ich eigentlich weder suche noch brauche  
Spaß machts trotzdem!

Also heute hat der Paketmann mal wieder große Pakete abgeladen:



Nein, kein Trettraktor für die Kinder und auch kein neuer TV (läuft eh kaum bei uns).

Sondern ein Corratec (dabei habe ich vor 20Jahren die Fans eher müde belächelt).





 

 



Ist was schönes und seltenes, ein 97ziger Grand Bow, mit Rahmen mit einseitiger ECS, mit dopplelt verspachtelten Schweißnähten, XTR950 komplett, Gally Felgen, Judy Sl, einen eigenwilligen Riser mit viel sweep nach hinten und oben und ne interessanten Sattelklemmung.
Schön leicht und noch ziemlich original, hab aber schon kleine Umbaupläne.

Hier das Prospekt



hat mal knapp 7000DM gekostet


----------



## Dean76 (22. April 2020)

Darüber habe ich mich heute sehr gefreut ? 



Vielen Dank Tom? @Spezi66

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Spezi66 (22. April 2020)

Gerne, einen hab ich ja noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (22. April 2020)

...das wird juuut.


----------



## wtb_rider (22. April 2020)

Wat is denn an dieser Stange so besonderes?


----------



## Dean76 (22. April 2020)

Na ja, er ist halt endlich passend in silber. ?
Ich finde den Rise und Backsweep einfach von den bereits verbauten Lenkern am besten.

Ps. was macht das Andy Anderson? 

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## caemis (23. April 2020)

Vielen Dank an @Diesy für das coole Projekt:








Und hat jemand vielleicht einen vernünftigen Scan vom 93er Alpinestars Katalog? Der auf RBUK ist leider nicht lesbar... Danke!​


----------



## Diesy (23. April 2020)




----------



## magas (24. April 2020)

das Grand Bow ist super - war damals und Heute noch viel mehr, sehr selten. toller Fund, vor allem in dem (Fast)-Originalzustand.

Vlt. findest Du ja noch die Corratec Diamant Grip Reifen


----------



## leftyben (24. April 2020)

Mit dickem Grinsen ins Wochenende...


----------



## joglo (26. April 2020)

magas schrieb:


> das Grand Bow ist super - war damals und Heute noch viel mehr, sehr selten. toller Fund, vor allem in dem (Fast)-Originalzustand.
> 
> Vlt. findest Du ja noch die Corratec Diamant Grip Reifen


Hi, Danke, das Bike macht viel Spaß. Und ja, die Reifen vom Vorbesitzer waren ein graus.
Ich habe Corratec Peter und Wolf und auch zwei Sätze der Corratec Grip Master Lite Reifen die hier einige gekauft haben
Trotzdem wollte ich erst noch was anderes probieren, und die XCR dry in grau gefallen und rollen gut...


----------



## Lamima (26. April 2020)

Kein Paket und steht auch schon länger hier - aber inzwischen kommt es in die Nähe von "vorzeigbares Erscheinungsbild"  - nur was ich damit mache weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Diesy (28. April 2020)

Heute kam das große eher kleine Paket von* cbb *alias Gil mit den Fuchs-Sticker´n!
Bei dem Farbton waren wir zwei nicht ganz sicher ob der paßt, aber seht selbst.
Ich finde Gil hat das sehr gut hinbekommen und auf meinem polierten Fuchs-Rahmen wird das Perfekt aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (1. Mai 2020)

Zwar kein Paket angekommen, sondern ein Rad in der Hauptstadt abgeholt ...









..., aber ich freue mich trotzdem .

Einen schönen Feiertag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (1. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch das Framework aus den Kleinanzeigen. Sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## kalihalde (1. Mai 2020)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Framework aus den Kleinanzeigen. Sehr schönes Rad.



Genau. Danke. Demnächst mehr in einem Thread.




__





						FRAMEWORK Hi Power - mein Schwäbisches ECS Bike
					

´n Abend allerseits,  bis vor kurzem wusste ich gar nicht, dass Framework (das Mountain Klein für Arme) auch ein Modell mit hochgezogenen Kettenstreben im Programm hatte. Aber Dank des Hinweises von @Spezi66 auf ein Kettler bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ...    ... und der anschließenden Diskussion im...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Dean76 (4. Mai 2020)

Völlig unverhofft!?




??
 
Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## msony (4. Mai 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Völlig unverhofft!?
> Anhang anzeigen 1034810
> 
> ??
> ...


Na dann bis später 
Hoffe heute Abend rollt es André


----------



## caemis (4. Mai 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Völlig unverhofft!?
> Anhang anzeigen 1034810
> 
> ??
> ...


Aus Frankreich?


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. Mai 2020)

auspacken auspacken.....


----------



## Dean76 (4. Mai 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Aus Frankreich?


Aus Norwegen 

Ich bin dann mal kurz weg!

LG
Andre


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. Mai 2020)

Wir warten auf Bilder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (4. Mai 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Aus Norwegen
> 
> Ich bin dann mal kurz weg!
> 
> ...


Ach klar ! Dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## leftyben (4. Mai 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Aus Norwegen
> 
> Ich bin dann mal kurz weg!
> 
> ...



Bis der André soweit ist, hier eine kleine Nudel zur Überbrückung...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. Mai 2020)

Gerade abgeholt.. 
Für 20 Euro nehme ich den gerne mit.


----------



## synlos (6. Mai 2020)




----------



## atzepenga (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## Spezi66 (9. Mai 2020)

Ist der schon da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STP (9. Mai 2020)

?


----------



## leftyben (9. Mai 2020)

Eine heisse Mischung!


----------



## STP (9. Mai 2020)

leftyben schrieb:


> Eine heisse Mischung!



oben rechts ist für meine BMWs.
Der Lenker für das Speedbike der Freundin.
Der H2O für mein grünes Barracuda. Der Ringle-Vorbau für das rote Barracuda. Und die silberne Kappe ist auch für diesen Vorbau, statt der originalen türkisen Kappe.
Und die  roten Schnellspanner sind dann für mein Ultimate SLX...
Und die Waage oben links ist für alle Bikes...
?

Jetzt kommen noch zwei Pakete aus Frankreich und aus Deutschland und dann kann ich Barracuda Nummer 1 fertig machen...


----------



## Spezi66 (14. Mai 2020)

Genau, "nur" eine 560er.
Ich kann mich darüber noch freuen.


----------



## Fischland (14. Mai 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich darüber noch freuen.


..ich auch, bei diesem Zustand.


----------



## Dean76 (14. Mai 2020)

LG
Andre


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (14. Mai 2020)

Man man... Andre bei Dir geht's zur Zeit zu wie im Taubenschlag.


----------



## AgentKlein (14. Mai 2020)

Andre.....ist die Sucht bei dir noch heilbar oder ist das schon Manie?


----------



## mauricer (14. Mai 2020)

Was ist das Schlimmes/Feines?


----------



## Nightstorm (14. Mai 2020)

Dieser Frage möchte ich mich anschließen....Titan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (14. Mai 2020)

Ist das Hagan Titanal





Das habe ich nur wegen der Gabel gekauft?



Na
Zwei Bilder hab ich noch???








LG
Andre


----------



## pommerngerrit (14. Mai 2020)

past Bombe die Gabel. 
Schönes Rad geworden.


----------



## Spaltinho (14. Mai 2020)

Das Hagan gefällt mir besser als das Fuchs. Bau doch das Rahmenset mal auf.


----------



## Dean76 (15. Mai 2020)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Man man... Andre bei Dir geht's zur Zeit zu wie im Taubenschlag.





AgentKlein schrieb:


> Andre.....ist die Sucht bei dir noch heilbar oder ist das schon Manie?



Wenn ihr wüßtet.... ?

LG
Andre


----------



## Dean76 (15. Mai 2020)

Ähm ja....  

Sollte zwar erst morgen kommen aber die Post ist bei mir zur Zeit recht schnell wie man sieht



Obwohl das Paket wirklich sicher verpackt wurde, ist es dann so bei mir angekommen?


Platz genug war eigentlich vorhanden.?



Schätze mal, hätte mehr gefüttert sein müssen.?

Aber glücklicherweise ist der Sattelstütze nichts dabei passiert.




Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Spaltinho (15. Mai 2020)

Na, jetzt komm. Hör auf zu teasen!
Wahrscheinlich können andere es an der Sattelstütze erkennen. Ich bin dafür zu einfältig.


----------



## Dean76 (15. Mai 2020)

Malte! @Spaltinho




Deshalb kann und werde ich auch nicht das Hagan Titanal aufbauen.?

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Spaltinho (15. Mai 2020)

Sieht krass aus. Und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was es ist.


----------



## Dean76 (15. Mai 2020)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Sieht krass aus. Und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was es ist.



Halb so wild! 

Ich habe mal schnell nen Aufbauthread erstellt.

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (15. Mai 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1042405
> 
> LG
> Andre



Schönes Gerät, @Dean76 . Bei mir ist die Tage auch ein Titanal angekommen .





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## IHateRain (15. Mai 2020)

Auch bei mir ist mal wieder etwas angekommen 





"1000" Aufklebers" drauf...

Drin:









Nicht nur der kleine Kerl hat sich gefreut 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## caemis (15. Mai 2020)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist mal wieder etwas angekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1043238
> 
> ...


Geil Micha! Hast Du dir die bauen lassen?


----------



## AgentKlein (15. Mai 2020)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist mal wieder etwas angekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1043238
> 
> ...


Geiler Scheiss! Nicht der Kleine. Sondern die Gabel!


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Mai 2020)

Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Dean76 (22. Mai 2020)

Die ersten Teile fürs Rewel treffen ein?




LG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (26. Mai 2020)

Feintuning für den Tioga am Merlin...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. Mai 2020)

Mir ist da eben was in den Kofferraum gehüpft...


----------



## joglo (26. Mai 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Mir ist da eben was in den Kofferraum gehüpft...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1051701


Du meinst eher bei @ArSt aus der Garage abgeholt (steht zumindest drauf) 
So oder so, ist nen schönes Bike


----------



## ArSt (26. Mai 2020)

Ne, war wahrscheinlich bei dem anderen @armin-m.


----------



## joglo (26. Mai 2020)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ne, war wahrscheinlich bei dem anderen @armin-m.


Stimmt, die Räder in Deiner Garage sind mind. 2Kg leichter


----------



## msony (26. Mai 2020)

Heute bekommen.


----------



## joglo (26. Mai 2020)

@PEUGEOTfan Schon ne Vorstellung was Du damit machen willst, außer Aufkleber runterrubbeln?


----------



## Spezi66 (26. Mai 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Heute bekommen.


Vielleicht ist das ja schon was für Weihnachten, Markus.


----------



## msony (26. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn Syncros hier zur Zeit verpönt ist,ich feier es einfach total  nur ab ,hatte damals mein Blizzard komplett mit Syncros und wollte die Marke für mich mal wieder neu aufleben lassen,weil mehr Canada geht nicht.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. Mai 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> @PEUGEOTfan Schon ne Vorstellung was Du damit machen willst, außer Aufkleber runterrubbeln?


Aufkleber weg, alles polieren und mit silbernen Teilen aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (26. Mai 2020)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ne, war wahrscheinlich bei dem anderen @armin-m.



Igitt, da ist ja plaste an dem Rahmen.   Sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus...
Stammt also nicht von mir!


----------



## SJS_666 (26. Mai 2020)

Noch nicht da... geht morgen erst auf die Reise von der grünen Insel in den Ruhrpott...
(kleiner Teaser)














Ich weiß, nicht klassik (!), aber ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig drauf!!!


----------



## leftyben (26. Mai 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja schon was für Weihnachten, Markus.
> Anhang anzeigen 1051759


Der muss bei mir auch noch irgendwo im Keller liegen... war auf der Wiesn immer DER Hit: „Auf gehts Buam: zahlen!“


----------



## msony (27. Mai 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja schon was für Weihnachten, Markus.
> Anhang anzeigen 1051759


Ich habe das Tom


----------



## synlos (27. Mai 2020)

SJS_666 schrieb:


> Noch nicht da... geht morgen erst auf die Reise von der grünen Insel in den Ruhrpott...
> (kleiner Teaser)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1051788
> ...


650b? Ach, doch schon wieder matt...


----------



## SJS_666 (27. Mai 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> 650b? Ach, doch schon wieder matt...


Ja, 650b...

Matt isses, wirkt ziemlich "schwarz" auf den Fotos... ist es aber eigentlich nicht. Ein schönes dunkles Grün, nur der Bereich um das Steuerrohr herum ist schwarz...

Ich bin gespannt wie viel "Luft" noch für breitere Reifen bei 650b Laufrädern verbleibt. Geil wäre, wenn da 2.2er Raceking oder Crossking auf nem zweiten LRS rein passen würden. Bei der Gabel dürfte das gehen, hinten wird spannend. Die gibt´s ja auch in "Bernstein"... das wäre noch genialer als nen WTB Serendo als Geländealternative...


----------



## synlos (27. Mai 2020)

Mind. 2,2!  Kommt ja auch auf Maulweite an, wie breit und hoch der Kollege dann baut.
Northern Ireland-Green.


----------



## SJS_666 (27. Mai 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Mind. 2,2!  Kommt ja auch auf Maulweite an, wie breit und hoch der Kollege dann baut.
> Northern Ireland-Green.


Ja, stimmt...
Maulweite beträgt innen 23mm, also schon eher "schlank" die Felgen...

In der Theorie haben die Continental 8mm mehr Breite als die aufgezogenen Reifen... d.h. links und rechts jeweils 4mm mehr...


----------



## synlos (27. Mai 2020)

Try N' error. ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (27. Mai 2020)

Hab eben mal angefangen die Kirmesbeklebung zu entfernen:


----------



## leftyben (27. Mai 2020)

Auf die inneren Werte kommt’s bekanntlich an.


----------



## synlos (27. Mai 2020)

leftyben schrieb:


> Auf die inneren Werte kommt’s bekanntlich an.
> Anhang anzeigen 1052625


Sicherlich, aber doch nicht son Wabbel-Innenlager. Ein weiches Kackteil.


----------



## Dean76 (27. Mai 2020)

Kommt ja auch aufs Körpergewicht an! 

LG


----------



## synlos (27. Mai 2020)

Wohl eher auf die Wattzahl, die man treten kann. Me 1,83m und 85Kg.


----------



## leftyben (28. Mai 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber doch nicht son Wabbel-Innenlager. Ein weiches Kackteil.


Ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (28. Mai 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Ich habe das Tom
> Anhang anzeigen 1052100



Richter zum Kind:"Willst du bei deinem Vater wohnen?"
Kind:"Nein, der schlägt mich immer."
Richter:" Willst du bei deiner Mutter wohnen?"
Kind:"Nein, die schlägt mich immer."
Richter:" Wo willst du denn wohnen?"
Kind:"Bei Schalke."
Richter:"Warum?"
Kind:"Die schlagen keinen!"


----------



## msony (28. Mai 2020)

bertel schrieb:


> Richter zum Kind:"Willst du bei deinem Vater wohnen?"
> Kind:"Nein, der schlägt mich immer."
> Richter:" Willst du bei deiner Mutter wohnen?"
> Kind:"Nein, die schlägt mich immer."
> ...


Kenn ich schon


----------



## kutte (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte es nicht zu hoffen gewagt: der Kettenblatt- und Kurbelträger für meine D.A.R.T.


----------



## mauricer (28. Mai 2020)

New old stock im wahrsten Sinne....


----------



## kalihalde (28. Mai 2020)

Heute ein etwas größeres Paket vom freundlichen und verständnisvollen Nachbarn abgeholt .





Nachwuchs für den Gnadenhof der ECS-Bikes





Vielen Dank an @Ketterechts für die freundliche und superschnelle Abwicklung 

Hier geht´s weiter





__





						Neues vom Gnadenhof - Mammoth RC 201 (1991)
					

´n Abend allerseits,  die unvollendeten Projekte blockieren meine Lagermöglichkeiten, aber als letzte Woche ein Mammoth RC 201 Rahmenset angeboten wurde, konnte ich nicht widerstehen und musste zugreifen.    Bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich eine Totalresto durchziehe oder die Patina...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (28. Mai 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Heute ein etwas größeres Paket vom freundlichen und verständnisvollen Nachbarn abgeholt .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha. Bei den Schweisswürmern denkt man doch sofort an ein weiteres Fräämwörk!


----------



## IHateRain (28. Mai 2020)

mauricer schrieb:


> New old stock im wahrsten Sinne....




Das "Sun Tour"-branding ist so arg klein... "Maeda Industries..." - nonie gehört 
Cool Sache 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## protecbiker (30. Mai 2020)

Was hat der Postbote mir da schönes gebracht  
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## noka78 (1. Juni 2020)

Den American Breezer konnte ich zwar auch sehr gut gebrauchen aber dafür kam endlich mein lang ersehntes Paket an - vor lauter Vorfreude natürlich Fotos vergessen. Dafür zwei ersatzweise vom verpacken  zur Verfügung gestellt vom Shipping-Supporter persönlich @mcada! vielen lieben Dank auch hier nochmal fürs weiterversenden - genauso dem Daniel @AirTomac für die ‚Mitfahrgelegenheit' und die Abholung durch Kevin @miles2014 
Welch Teamwork, ganz große Klasse hier, bin so begeistert jetzt endlich loslegen zu können!














Zottelige Grüße
Norman


----------



## fietskrokodil (1. Juni 2020)

Ist zwar kein Paket, aber ein ziemlich bunter Strauß den ich da heute ins Auto geladen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppi_71 (1. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich da etwas?


----------



## SJS_666 (1. Juni 2020)

stoppi_71 schrieb:


> Sehe ich da etwas?


Also ich weiß ja nicht wie dieser "Pseudo-Riss" in deinem Foto gelandet ist... Aber schau mal das original Foto in groß an. Da ist absolut NIX in der Richtung zu sehen... bestenfalls erkenne ich da ne "Spiegelung" im Lack...


----------



## Horst Link (1. Juni 2020)

Ganz klar das Ergebnis einer optimierten KI. Sobald Alu und Yeti auf einem Bild zu sehen sind, ergänzt die Software den obligatorischen Riss im Voraus. Quasi als Blick in die Zukunft.


----------



## noka78 (2. Juni 2020)

Ich kann euch beruhigen, ein Riss ist dort nicht vorhanden - wird wohl so sein wie Horsti das passend analysiert hat 
Ich hoffe doch das es 95 schon nicht mehr so rissanfällig war wie die ARC davor. FTW hatte am Road leider nicht mehr seine Schweißkünste unter Beweis gestellt - weiß zufällig jemand wer an seine Stelle getreten ist?
Demnächst mehr im Doku-Thread...


----------



## stoppi_71 (2. Juni 2020)

Mein Beitrag war ja nur als späßle zu verstehen, damit den gepeinigten Yeti-Besitzern wieder obligatorisch das herz in die Hose fällt


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Juni 2020)

Irgendwie schade. Die Idee mit der Software fand ich schon gut.


----------



## SJS_666 (2. Juni 2020)

Heute dann endlich angekommen...


----------



## synlos (4. Juni 2020)

Das wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## Sylvester (4. Juni 2020)

...doch noch die DX Kurbeln Tom? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (4. Juni 2020)

Schätze schon.


----------



## msony (4. Juni 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Das wurde auch Zeit!
> Anhang anzeigen 1058155Anhang anzeigen 1058157Anhang anzeigen 1058159


wieder son Alu Bomber.


----------



## Sylvester (4. Juni 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Schätze schon.



...dann haste Glück ?


----------



## synlos (4. Juni 2020)

Sylvester schrieb:


> ...dann haste Glück ?


Passiert.


----------



## Mr_Brown (4. Juni 2020)

synlos schrieb:


> Das wurde auch Zeit!


hey tom, 
geil, daß alles gutgegangen ist. viel spaß mit dem stratos und gute fahrt! vg christopher


----------



## kAos_02 (5. Juni 2020)

Lovely little package from GB, many thanks to Mike @viengsavanh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (6. Juni 2020)

Feine Teile für‘s RekTek.


----------



## Dean76 (9. Juni 2020)

Hurra! ? 
Es sind gleich zwei Pakete gekommen.?



Wie man erkennen kann, mußte das größere durch DHL nachverpackt werden.?
(Hat aber glücklicherweise keinen Schaden genommen.?)

Das kleinere ist aber auch das interessantere?



Hier gleich nochmal ganz großen Dank an Daniel @DocChill 
Ohne seinen Kontakt dem Dirk hätte ich nie niemals an solche Teile kommen können.

Ich freue mich!


LG
Andre


----------



## DocChill (9. Juni 2020)

Hey André,

freut mich "diebisch", dass die "Hilfsaktion" mit der "WhatsApp-Rewel-Gruppe" erfolgreich verlaufen ist  ! Soweit ich weiß hast Du Dich ja auch bestens mit Dirk verstanden... das war mir nach unserem letzten Telefonat direkt klar !!!

Das Bike wird sicher ein "Knaller" ! Freue mich auf erste Montage-Fortschritte... wünsche schon mal viel, viel Freude daran!

Allerbeste Grüße,
der Daniel


----------



## mubi (9. Juni 2020)

ein päckchen aus den staaten welches für den 30 juli angekündigt war fand heute schon den weg zu mir.





hurraaaa 





endlich kann ich wieder beim surfen im forum krabbenflips verdrücken.

moment - was ist das?





irgendwie scheint sich da noch was ins päckchen verirrt zu haben.





och mennoo - das ist nicht das paket mit den lecekereien  muss ich weiter trockene brezeln essen.

naja, wenigstens kann ich währenddessen ein wenig basteln


----------



## Nightstorm (12. Juni 2020)

3 Pakete an einem Nachmittag. Zum Glück ist meine Frau im Home-Office um alles anzunehmen.

Morgen geht es weiter...


----------



## Mathes66 (12. Juni 2020)

Ui, was titaniges.


----------



## Nightstorm (13. Juni 2020)

Und zwar für die Straße....  

Demnächst dazu mehr. Muss jetzt erstmal den Keller umräumen.....


----------



## Dean76 (13. Juni 2020)

Na ja,
ein zwei kleine Pakete! 





1x vorläufige Reifen fürs Rewel (Danke an Tom @Spezi66 )
1x Schnellspanner VR fürs DAN/ED (Danke an Sebastian @kAos_02 )

LG
Andre


----------



## kAos_02 (13. Juni 2020)

Andre - hab ich etwa vergessen, Dir den O-Ring mitzuschicken?


----------



## Dean76 (13. Juni 2020)

Da die meistens fehlen, hab ich den jetzt auch nicht vermisst.?
LG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos_02 (13. Juni 2020)

Hatte den zum saubermachen abgezogen und vergessen wieder drauf zu machen, ich Esel.


----------



## Dean76 (13. Juni 2020)

Gibt schlimmeres!?


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Juni 2020)

Kein Paket , aber Heute abgeholt 






Genau mein Ding - schöner Zustand , total verbastelt - da kann man sich toll austoben


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Juni 2020)

Super


----------



## Ben Sarotti (14. Juni 2020)

Sehr cool, Glückwunsch.
Viel Spaß beim austoben.


----------



## joglo (14. Juni 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kein Paket , aber Heute abgeholt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1064820
> 
> Genau mein Ding - schöner Zustand , total verbastelt - da kann man sich toll austoben


Soviel ist doch da garnicht zum Basteln. ?

Einiges Zeugs wegschrauben, andere Reifen, Sattel und Lenker wieder hin, noch nicht mal alles putzen musst Du und in ner Stunde steht da ein geiles Classic Bike das wohl jeder hier gerne hätte...


----------



## luckipucki (15. Juni 2020)

Vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk  Kam heute mit der Post 90er RM Jacke


----------



## Jazzman1991 (15. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## luckipucki (15. Juni 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, ist die Ende August nicht zu warm!


Das hoffe ich auch nicht. Dann nur was für die Abendstunden Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (16. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## zurkoe (17. Juni 2020)

Blitzversand Nürnberg-Wien: 

Die Form des Pakets lässt schon Rückschlüsse auf den Inhalt zu:






Aha:






Endlich eine passende P2 für's Brodie:




Wobei passend relativ ist, da der Schaft noch etwas zu kurz ist. Evtl. reicht aber ein selbstgedrehter Adapter zum Einkleben. Es handelt sich auch um die einfachere Version der P2, es ist leider nicht die triple-butted. Bin trotzdem glücklich!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Juni 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> @luckipucki bin gespannt ob überhaupt noch Wald steht, wenn wir zur diesjährigen Ausfahrt zusammenkommen. Die ernten Bäume ohne Ende, ok, der corona-geschwächte Landeshaushalt braucht Einnahmen - was zählen da Biker und Wanderer



Bei den derzeitigen Holzpreisen erntet garantiert keiner freiwillig, und noch weniger lässt sich damit irgend etwas "aufbessern"...


----------



## Spaltinho (17. Juni 2020)




----------



## wtb_rider (17. Juni 2020)

Das ging ja flink...


----------



## joglo (18. Juni 2020)

Naja, der Thread-Titel passt wie so manchmal hier nur bedingt.

Zunächst war es mal ein eher kleines Paket das gestern bei mir ankam.
Sehr klein für einen Lenker ,


 



aber halt, ist ja ein "Lenker-System", mit vielen Möglichkeiten zum Verstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ist von Maxx, aber baugleich mit dem D.A.R.T Lenkersystem von Hot Chili







Wollte ich schon immer mal und musste deshalb zuschlagen als neulich sowas bei bei eBay versteigert wurde.

Nur das "Hurra" ist dann doch etwas kleiner ausgefallen, nachdem ich die Teile in der Hand hatte.



~835g , da verbaue ich normal 2-3 Lenker+Vorbauten.
Kein Wunder das im Bike Workshop hier bei Gewicht k.A. steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (18. Juni 2020)

Na ja, was hast du bei der Bauform erwartet? Das Einzige was evtl. ein normales Gewicht hat sind die 
Lenkerstummel. Dazu einen Aluklotz als Vorbau plus zwei weitere, kleinere Klötze zur Klemmung der
Lenkerstummel. Insgesamt 10 Schrauben etc.

Die Multiverstellbarkeit fordert ihren Tribut


----------



## Dean76 (18. Juni 2020)

Und da dachte ich, meine Rewel LVE sei recht schwer?
LG
André


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Juni 2020)

Rechne doch mal einen verstellbaren Vorbau und eine Mega Riser zusammen, das wird auch nicht viel weniger und hat nicht die ganzen Verstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## dopero (18. Juni 2020)

481g beim Syntace VRO?


----------



## joglo (18. Juni 2020)

naja, war natürlich schon vorab klar, dass der Systemlenker eher was für Liebhaber ist...

Ich habe auch in der Bike mal einen Test eines Hot Chili Bikes damit gelesen, wo auch die Stabilität des Cockpits bemängelt wurde. Deshalb gab es dann auch eine als Downhill-Stick bezeichnete Brücke die man in die Mitte montrieren konnte um die Lenkerstummel besser gegen Verdrehen zu sichern.
Also technisch ist das Lenkersystem also auch nicht wirklich toll.

Gewichtsmäßig hatte ich keine Vorstellung, ich denke mal man hätte sowas auch <600g schwer bauen können. Die Rohre sind leider eben auch sehr dick und wirken nicht wirklich hochwertig oder gar gewichtsoptimiert.

Wie auch immer, ich wollte einfach sowas mal haben. Punkt.
(ist doch ein guter Grund  sich was zu kaufen, oder...)

Trotzdem irgendwie cool, wird nur etwas schwieriger dann auch irgendwann mal einen passenden Einsatz dafür zu finden.

Ich hatte übrigens auch mal den Lenker hier (haben müssen   )



Der war auch noch aus den 90zigern und knapp 600g, zusammen mit so einem Point Racing Aluklotz Vorbau dann in der Tat sogar noch schwerer...


----------



## Dean76 (18. Juni 2020)

Kleines Paket




Litespeed Titan?



110mm???

Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## CarloDiamant (19. Juni 2020)

Wo wir schon bei Vorbauten sind. Salzig...


----------



## Steelrider1 (19. Juni 2020)

Apropos salzig....
Bei mir gab es etwas neues von den Koch Brüdern und einen neuen 8fach Daumie...





Wie war das eigentlich? CQP ist einer der zwei Koch Brüder und dann gab es doch nochmal Cook Bros.


----------



## CarloDiamant (19. Juni 2020)

Steelrider1 schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich? CQP ist einer der zwei Koch Brüder und dann gab es doch nochmal Cook Bros.



Deine Kurbel ist in jedem Fall eine CQP M2000
Die Cook Bros Racing decals haben auf der Kurbel daher nichts zu suchen. Die CQP decals gibt's aber auch bei den einschlägigen Quellen.

Bei mombat steht genaueres zu der Story:
"Craig and Gary are the brothers in Cook Bros. Racing and they made BMX and cruiser stuff in the late 1970's and early 1980's.  Gary sold his share to Craig in the early 1980's and Craig later (1983?) sold the company to Jack Witmer.  Apparently, there was a dispute between the parties, possibly over payment, and the non-compete clause was voided between Jack and Gary.  Gary started up CQP with similar/identical designs shortly thereafter."


Der eine hat CQP (Cook's Quality Products) gegründet und unter dem Namen fortan  zunächst eigene Alu-, später dann auch die legendären Stahl- und Titankurbeln vertrieben. 1989 zunächst mit dem Cook's Schriftzug, der Amiflagge und verblüffender Ähnlichkeit zur CBR Dogbone. Ab 1991 dann mit dem CQP Label,  den charakteristischen silber abgesetzten  "Blutrinnen" und den eckigen Pedalaugen als eigenständigeres Design der M2000.


----------



## Steelrider1 (20. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Info. Ich dachte immer das der Schriftzug auch auf den CQP ist und der Unterschied die Befestigung des Spider ist.


mit Sicherungsring + Schraube =CQP
Passstiften = CBR

Da gab es doch noch die Variante wo eine Kettenblattschraube hinter dem Arm sitzt. Ist das nun eine CQP oder CBR?

Saludos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (21. Juni 2020)

Steelrider1 schrieb:


> Da gab es doch noch die Variante wo eine Kettenblattschraube hinter dem Arm sitzt. Ist das nun eine CQP oder CBR?



Moin Micha. Das wäre dann die RSR von CBR


----------



## Steelrider1 (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo Christian.

Die RSR hatte ich 1995 aber da war aber keine Schraube hinter dem Arm wenn ich mich recht entsinne.....

Ich muss mal die alten Bilder raus suchen.


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juni 2020)

Heute kam ein Beutel im Paket 





mit Schoggi aus der Schweiz/Berlin .





Vielen Dank für die großartige Aktion, @Spaltinho


----------



## msony (25. Juni 2020)

Ich freue mich riesig über diese schöne,fette Gabel.





Vielen Dank an Volkmar @Lorenzini


----------



## ExoDus (25. Juni 2020)

Hmm.. 





..ist dann aber auch genug!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Juni 2020)

Hier kam auch Gummi, zwar nicht so schön, aber zum bedenkenlos Fahren   





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Dean76 (26. Juni 2020)

Welche Reifen sind denn das?
Kostenpunkt?

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. Juni 2020)

Der Vee Mission. Nicht faltbar, schlichte Karkasse, aber deutlich unter 30€. Schöne Skinwallfarbe, halbwegs schlichte Logos und flottes Abrollen  








​


----------



## kAos_02 (1. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (2. Juli 2020)

Titan für das Titan.


----------



## Diesy (3. Juli 2020)

Hab ich mir mal eingebildet! 
Ein Rocky Mountain Cirrus 91/92
Meine Frau zeigt mir nen Vogel, in dem Zustand einen Rahmen zu kaufen!
Mal sehen was drauß wird?


----------



## Lorenzini (3. Juli 2020)

Kleines Paket aber große Freude. Nach 7 Jahren Sammlergeduld endlich die passende VR Nabe.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. Juli 2020)

Letzte Woche bekommen aber jetzt erst Fotos gemacht :









Muss noch aufpoliert werden......


----------



## Nightstorm (4. Juli 2020)

Neue Eheringe....?







Ne.....oder doch. Fürs MERLIN.


----------



## Mathes66 (6. Juli 2020)

Heute kam auch was schönes, einschl. der passenden Spanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (6. Juli 2020)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Heute kam auch was schönes, einschl. der passenden Spanner.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1078334


Oh Mist, ich kenne die nicht und muss mich damit als Außenseiter outen 

K? Naben aus dem Kaufland?  

Naja, dass nächste Mal tue ich einfach wieder so als weiß ich voll Bescheid und drücke wie all die anderen einfach schnell auf like?


----------



## Mathes66 (6. Juli 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> K? Naben aus dem Kaufland?



Fast. Sind von Kingsbery.


----------



## joglo (6. Juli 2020)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Fast. Sind von Kingsbery.


Danke, hab es eben im Beitrag zu den AC Naben gelesen. Schön sind die schon ?
Von wann ungefähr?
Ich frage weil einige hier immer die Meinung vertreten, dass schwarze Felgen OK sind Naben, Schnellspanner und insbesondere aber Speichen für Classic Bikes silber/poliert sein müssen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. Juli 2020)

Bei Speichen kann ich es verstehen, das sie bei klassischen Bikes silbern sein sollen aber Naben und Schnellspanner gab es früher auch in allen Farben.


----------



## Dean76 (6. Juli 2020)

Es geht glaube ich hauptsächlich um schwarze Speichen. ? 
Felgen, Naben und Schnellspanner können natürlich schwarz sein.
Allerdings glaube ich mich zu erinnern, dass es schwarze Speichen auch schon Mitte der 90er gab.?
Aber gefallen tun sie mir an Classic Bikes auch weniger.

LG
Andre


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Juli 2020)

Im Zuge der ersten Crossmax Welle ging das los André. SID, Crossmax, Hardtails unter 10 Kilo.


----------



## atzepenga (7. Juli 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Im Zuge der ersten Crossmax Welle ging das los André. SID, Crossmax, Hardtails unter 10 Kilo.



Beste Zeit


----------



## atzepenga (7. Juli 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Neue Eheringe....?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1077142
> 
> ...



Die Omega kannte ich nur als 700 und 571(Triathlon). Sind es wirklich 559 Felgen?


----------



## Nightstorm (7. Juli 2020)

Ne ne....die sind für das Merlin Road....


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Juli 2020)

Habe heute eine TNT HDS VR-Nabe bekommen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (14. Juli 2020)

Kam heute an...





...wahrscheinlich lasse ich sie so, erstmal... Mal schauen wie´s ausschaut. Muss mal Bilder machen 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Juli 2020)

Tune Tunal Sattelstütze :


----------



## zurkoe (15. Juli 2020)

Lange gesucht...





... und dann zwei auf einmal:






410 mm EBH        ✅
triple butted          ✅
langes Steuerrohr ✅


----------



## msony (15. Juli 2020)

Ja,nur ein kleines Detail aber das letzte fehlende zur Kurbel.
Das grosse Syncros Kettenblatt.





Gruesse nach Berlin zum Andre.
OC RS rules!!


----------



## black-panther (21. Juli 2020)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Lange gesucht...
> ... und dann zwei auf einmal:
> 
> 410 mm EBH        ✅
> ...


Hey Harald, wo kommen die schönen denn rein? 
LG
Chris


----------



## zurkoe (21. Juli 2020)

Hi Chris, die liegen jetzt mal auf Lager. Wenn nochmal ein netter Rahmen hier eintrudelt ist wenigstens schon eine Gabel da!  LG, Harald


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juli 2020)

Laaange gesucht.


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2020)

Das war immer mein Lieblingsrad von dir, hab nie verstanden warum du das weggegeben hast. War das der Rahmen ausm UK Forum?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juli 2020)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Das war immer mein Lieblingsrad von dir, hab nie verstanden warum du das weggegeben hast. War das der Rahmen ausm UK Forum?


Yes

.. und die Trauer war sehr sehr groß.
Passte jetzt auch zu den Sunset Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> YesAnhang anzeigen 1086861.. und die Trauer war sehr sehr groß.
> Passte jetzt auch zu den Sunset Felgen.



... aber bevor es ernst wird, drehst Du bitte noch das Hinterrad. duckundweg .


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juli 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... aber bevor es ernst wird, drehst Du bitte noch das Hinterrad. duckundweg .


Schaun mer mal.....


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juli 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... aber bevor es ernst wird, drehst Du bitte noch das Hinterrad. duckundweg .



Ich bin aber auch nicht besser?

Das passiert, wenn man nicht bei der Sache ist!?



Und ja! Ich habe die Kurbel natürlich auch festgezogen

Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## dopero (22. Juli 2020)

Bau halt mal das Hinterrad mal richtig herum ein ...


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Bau halt mal das Hinterrad mal richtig herum ein ...


Hinterrad stand richtig aber der Rahmen stand falsch herum.


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Bau halt mal das Hinterrad mal richtig herum ein ...



Theoretisch müßte das sogar beim Singlespeed gehen. ? 
Oder hab ich da auch schon wieder einen Denkfehler?

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funny1978 (23. Juli 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch nicht besser?
> 
> Das passiert, wenn man nicht bei der Sache ist!?
> Anhang anzeigen 1086928
> ...


​​​

geile NR


----------



## funny1978 (23. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Bau halt mal das Hinterrad mal richtig herum ein ...


dann hat aber der Reifen falsche Laufrichtung


----------



## DrmZ (23. Juli 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müßte das sogar beim Singlespeed gehen. ?
> Oder hab ich da auch schon wieder einen Denkfehler?
> 
> LG
> Andre



Die Richtung der Pedalgewinde wären ein Problem wenn du die Kurbel auf der anderen Seite fährst, oder?


----------



## atzepenga (23. Juli 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müßte das sogar beim Singlespeed gehen. ?
> Oder hab ich da auch schon wieder einen Denkfehler?
> 
> LG
> Andre



Beim Bahnrad(Fixie) geht es.


----------



## armin-m (23. Juli 2020)

Alter Hut. Google mit den Schlagwörtern "Left Side Drive" benutzen und es kommen Bilder, Threads aus anderen Foren und sogar YT-Videos dazu...
Die Probleme "Pedalgewinde" und "Freilauf" muss man halt lösen. Wie oben bereits erwähnt geht es als Fixed Gear am einfachsten.


----------



## Dean76 (23. Juli 2020)

atzepenga schrieb:


> Beim Bahnrad(Fixie) geht es.





armin-m schrieb:


> Alter Hut. Google mit den Schlagwörtern "Left Side Drive" benutzen und es kommen Bilder, Threads aus anderen Foren und sogar YT-Videos dazu...
> Die Probleme "Pedalgewinde" und "Freilauf" muss man halt lösen. Wie oben bereits erwähnt geht es als Fixed Gear am einfachsten.



Nach Atze´s Ausführung ist es mir auch schlagartig eingefallen, warum es beim vorhandenen Material nicht funktionieren kann. 

LG
Andre


----------



## manuelschafer (27. Juli 2020)

manchmal ist die Freude groß vor bzw nach Wochenende


----------



## kAos_02 (28. Juli 2020)

was kleines aber feines kam da übern Teich


----------



## Dean76 (28. Juli 2020)

Hab heute auch ein kleines Paket bekommen.  

Edco Reparatur Innenlager





Und die...



...habe ich vorhin abgeholt!?

Wollte ich ja schon seit eh und je haben. 
Nun hab ich sie.?

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Dean76 (30. Juli 2020)

Gestern angekommen

ELITE Titan (Glaube 29 Gr. laut Verpackung?)



Kennt die noch jemand?
Kann mich noch erinnern, als dieser "Leichtbaukult" losging, wie wir uns die noch gekauft haben.

Dachte, einen ans Rewel zu verbauen??

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juli 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 1091071
> Kennt die noch jemand?
> Kann mich noch erinnern, als dieser "Leichtbaukult" losging, wie wir uns die noch gekauft haben.
> ...


CK?


----------



## Dean76 (30. Juli 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> CK?



Habe es gerade eben dazu geschrieben!


----------



## Dean76 (30. Juli 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Dachte, einen ans Rewel zu verbauen??



Das war ja klar?



Nicht nur, dass die Schrauben besch...?ssener aussehen, NEIN! Die Abstände der Bohrungen passen auch nicht?


----------



## DEAN48 (30. Juli 2020)

Hi Andre',

nutze die Flaschenhalter bitte nicht mit vollen 0,7 L Flaschen. Die Verbindung zwischen dem Titandraht und der Befestigung hält nicht viel aus und reißt gerne. Meine haben alle nicht lange überlebt.

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Juli 2020)

Soll dieses Loch im Rahmen das FlaHa Gewinde beinhalten ?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Juli 2020)

Wenn man den Klingeldraht sieht ist eigentlich klar wozu die taugen


----------



## Dean76 (31. Juli 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Soll dieses Loch im Rahmen das FlaHa Gewinde beinhalten ?



Na ja, zumindest habe ich gedacht, dass an der Stelle ein Flaschenhalter befestigt werden kann. ?
Da die Schrauben so klein und auch nicht gerade die schönsten sind, wollte ich halt einen Flaschenhalter dran schrauben. So war eigentlich der Plan.?
Aber jetzt frage ich mich erst recht, was die Schrauben da bringen sollen?



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wenn man den Klingeldraht sieht ist eigentlich klar wozu die taugen



Gebe ich dir recht
Ich hätte ihn nur für die Optik dran geschraubt.

Na ja, jetzt liegen se rum.

LG
Andre


----------



## Dean76 (31. Juli 2020)

Ach ja, wo wir gerade dabei sind....

Das  "BSA" Edco Reparaturinnenlager passt auch nicht.

Ist nämlich für Ital. Gewinde.
Wobei das Gewinde weniger das Problem darstellt.
Gewinde ist ja beim Rep. Innenlager nebensächlich. 
Aber dass das Tretlagergehäuse beim Italiener größer ist, wußte ich bis dato auch nicht.

LG
Andre


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Juli 2020)

Ita 70mm   Für die Optik lass ich extra die Flaha's weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (31. Juli 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ita 70mm   Für die Optik lass ich extra die Flaha's weg



Franky!
Ich wollte mit dem Flaschenhalter die hässlichen Schrauben kaschieren. 

Das Innenlager wurde mir als BSA verkauft!

LG
Andre


----------



## wtb_rider (31. Juli 2020)

Ich hab noch n Mavic rep Lager glaub ich


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Juli 2020)

Edelstahleinziehmuttern und polierte Edelstahlschrauben, passend zu den Muffen und fertig


----------



## Nightstorm95 (31. Juli 2020)

Heute (nach einer Woche) eingetroffen ...





... insgesamt eine exzellente Abwicklung.

Schönes WE, Max


----------



## Spezi66 (1. August 2020)

Was es nicht alles gab


----------



## DEAN48 (1. August 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gab
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1092104
> Klasse, das habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (2. August 2020)

Wieder kein Paket , sondern selbst abgeholt. 

Und ähnlich dem Curtlo aus der Kategorie "mit bissl Aufwand wird es wieder"





Toll erhaltenes Yeti Pro Fro .
Mit dabei die original Rechnung von GERMANS und die Garantie Karte


----------



## Davidbelize (2. August 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Wieder kein Paket , sondern selbst abgeholt.
> 
> Und ähnlich dem Curtlo aus der Kategorie "mit bissl Aufwand wird es wieder"
> 
> ...


Stahlrahmen in britisch racing green haben einfach Stil. 
Sehr schön.


----------



## Ketterechts (2. August 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen in britisch racing green haben einfach Stil.
> Sehr schön.


Wobei es mich mehr an das coniston green von meinem ex Defender erinnert


----------



## Dean76 (5. August 2020)

Hurra ein Brief ist angekommen! 








 

Das habe ich von dem sehr netten Verkäufer meines Slingshot´s geschenkt bekommen.

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## ExoDus (6. August 2020)

In Sachen Schuhe waren die 90er ganz weit vorne.





Damals benötigte man nicht mal ein Fahrrad.


----------



## MTBclassicfan (11. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen 
Das kam heute bei mir an...


----------



## Nightstorm (12. August 2020)

Feines Hebelwerk fürs MERLIN Road....


----------



## newsboy (12. August 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Feines Hebelwerk fürs MERLIN Road....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1097752



gab's die vor, nach oder parallel zu den runden versionen. sehen nett aus.


----------



## atzepenga (12. August 2020)

newsboy schrieb:


> gab's die vor, nach oder parallel zu den runden versionen. sehen nett aus.



Den Muttern nach, danach ?‍♂️


----------



## Nightstorm (13. August 2020)

Keine Ahnung....aber sehen chick aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kAos_02 (13. August 2020)

Hurra, hurra die Post war da


----------



## Dean76 (16. August 2020)

Heute bzw. gestern kam auch mal wieder was. 








TIOGA Seatpost (NOS)


 

Habe ich durch Zufall bei eBay entdeckt und für mein Slingshot in 28.6 gekauft.
Endlich ne passende Sattelstütze für die "Schleuder"




Und dann kam heute auch gleich die Ernüchterung.




Da hat wohl jemand nicht genau hingeschaut.?

(Angeboten wurde sie als 28.6 Also ich war´s nicht.)

Mal sehen, wie es damit weitergeht.?

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## wtb_rider (16. August 2020)

Haste mal nachgemessen....vielleicht ist es ja fehlgeprägt... die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt


----------



## Dean76 (16. August 2020)

Das habe ich natürlich gleich als nächstes gemacht.
Aber "leider!" ist es diesmal keine "Fehlprägung"?

Sie ist wirklich 26.6

LG
Andre


----------



## Spezi66 (16. August 2020)

Ich hab mir zuletzt bei 26,6 einen Wolf gesucht.



Ich überleg mal wieder, André.


----------



## Dean76 (16. August 2020)

Ohne sie dir aufquatschen zu wollen aber die würde ja echt super von der Farbe und auch zum Tioga Vorbau passen.


----------



## Spezi66 (16. August 2020)

Der Tioga Vorbau war ja eigentlich nur eine Notlösung, aber dann würde es wieder passen.


----------



## black-panther (17. August 2020)

Genau! Und Tioga passt immer super zu GT


----------



## Shivar (22. August 2020)

Vielleicht nicht 100% klassisch aber 100% klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (31. August 2020)

Eigentlich mag ich ja nur Reifen aus Good Old Germany,
wenn nicht welche aus europäischer Produktion, 
aber bei den beiden aus Japan konnt ich nicht Nein sagen.....

   sollen auf mein M 900


----------



## maggus75 (4. September 2020)

2-3 Tage früher als erwartet... 





Gleich mal Probe gesteckt (mit noch dreckigem LRS) . Dabei festgestellt, dass der angedachte DX  LRS aus dem Fundus ein 130er Einbaumaß hat 

Soll ne schwarze LX Kurbel und Bremsen dran.


----------



## sebse (4. September 2020)

... nicht per Post sondern diese Woche persönlich übergeben bekommen - aller besten dank an @Dean76 - passende Phil VR Nabe zur HR Nabe in 36l 



VG Sebastian


----------



## Dean76 (5. September 2020)

? ? ? ? 



Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (5. September 2020)

André, du warst also der schnellere bei den Cook. Ich hatte auch angefragt. War ja ein Spitzenpreis...


----------



## Dean76 (5. September 2020)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> André, du warst also der schnellere bei den Cook. Ich hatte auch angefragt. War ja ein Spitzenpreis...



Nachdem sie hier ja gepostet wurden, habe ich mich bei dem Verkäufer gemeldet. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht damit gerechnet, die tatsächlich noch zu bekommen. Deshalb habe ich mich umso mehr gefreut, dass ich sie bekommen habe.

Ps. Sie ist auch bereits verbaut.

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. September 2020)

Hier kam auch etwas, für den Winter   



​


----------



## Nightstorm (7. September 2020)

Da brauchst ja keine Lampe mehr für die Dunkelheit....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. September 2020)

Das ist der Plan. Winterbike für den Arbeitsweg.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (7. September 2020)

Das Cannondale aus dem letzten Winter gibt es nicht mehr??


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. September 2020)

Doch doch, das hängt auch noch hier


----------



## Nightstorm95 (7. September 2020)

Heute im Briefkasten ...





Bleibt gesund, Max


----------



## synlos (7. September 2020)

Herrlich.


----------



## Brotrob (9. September 2020)

The force shall be with me...

Direkt aus Kalifornien für's 1995 M500 ?


----------



## Dean76 (9. September 2020)

Brotrob schrieb:


> The force shall be with me...
> 
> Direkt aus Kalifornien für's 1995 M500 ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113308



Ach ja, die sind ja auch vor kurzem bei mir eingetroffen. 





Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## armin-m (9. September 2020)

So was müsste ich auch noch in einer Kiste haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SJS_666 (9. September 2020)

Brotrob schrieb:


> The force shall be with me...
> 
> Direkt aus Kalifornien für's 1995 M500 ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113308


Ach, hat der Brian ne neue Farbkombi für die Aufkleber?
Sehe ich zum ersten Mal in rot weiß. Die waren früher immer blau weiß mit pink...


----------



## Dean76 (9. September 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die sind ja auch vor kurzem bei mir eingetroffen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1113328
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Andre



Müssen nicht immer an ein Cannondale???









???
LG
André


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (15. September 2020)

Eher ein kleines Paket. Aber wie ich finde, mit schönem Inhalt. Für mich eine der schönsten Bremsen.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (16. September 2020)

Vorgestern ist ein kleines Paket angekommen. Vielen Dank an @ExoDus für den schönen A-TAC Vorbau.


----------



## funny1978 (16. September 2020)

hast du deine Carbonrohre mit Klarlack lackiert? die glänzen so ....

meine sind matt


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (17. September 2020)

funny1978 schrieb:


> hast du deine Carbonrohre mit Klarlack lackiert? die glänzen so ....
> 
> meine sind matt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1117843


Nö, ich hab die nur mit KOCH-Chemie Lackreiniger und A1 Polish+wax poliert!


----------



## ExoDus (17. September 2020)

Oh YES! 

3x OHhhh YES!


----------



## Steff2250 (17. September 2020)

Für meine beiden Cannondales, das muss bis Weihnachten reichen.....


----------



## Diesy (17. September 2020)

...bei mir ist heute schon Weihnachten  !!!
...frisch vom Lackierer




...irgendwie hängt das Bild schief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_felix (19. September 2020)

Abgeholt?


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (19. September 2020)

Ein Klein"es" Rad oder?


----------



## yo_felix (19. September 2020)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Ein Klein"es" Rad oder?


Jawohl. Wer zoomen kann , ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## ExoDus (22. September 2020)

Die werden hoffentlich bald "angeNöllt".   

Gibt es dafür irgendwo passende Kurbelschraubenabdeckungen?

Benötige dafür auch noch ein neues Innenlager, Vorschläge?

Storck Powerarms


----------



## funny1978 (24. September 2020)

waren eigentlich 2 Packete


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. September 2020)

Manchmal kommen überrraschend große Pakete obwohl ich gar nichts Großes bestellt habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (26. September 2020)

Futter für die Ziegenherde - besten Dank an @armin-m 



euch ein schönes we
Sebastian


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (27. September 2020)

Das Paket kam zwar nicht zu mir, sondern ich musste es eben nach Frankreich abholen gehen. Aber egal, der Inhalt wird die Tage schnell an meinem neu erworbenen Alpinestars verschraubt werden.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (28. September 2020)

Eben war Anprobe. Auch wenn die D560 Rahmen nicht soooo begehrt sind, ich finde das Ding ganz nett. Und allzuviele vernickelte Rahmen findet man ja auch nicht....


----------



## Diesy (29. September 2020)

Besten Dank nochmal und schöne Grüße in die Schweiz!
Wenn sich hier jemand finden läßt, der mir den Gabelschaft an der Powerlite tauscht oder verlängert, 
wird hochfürstlich Entlohnt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. September 2020)

Abgeholt, für das Wintertrek 



​


----------



## msony (3. Oktober 2020)

Hi
Nur ein kleines Detail, aber grossen Dank an @Nightstorm .





Gruss
Markus


----------



## Horst Link (5. Oktober 2020)

Über eine Woche lag dieser schöne Inhalt auf dem Postamt. Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich manchmal aus. Vielen Dank an @marco1269 auch für den Bonus!


----------



## DrmZ (7. Oktober 2020)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich manchmal aus.



Das kannste laut sagen!
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich nochmal die passende Gabel für mein Breezer finde.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (8. Oktober 2020)

Manchmal sind es die kleinen, unscheinbaren Dinge, die den grauen Alltag versüssen können....


----------



## mubi (10. Oktober 2020)

heute einen farblich zum herbstlaub passenden stumpi bekommen:





zwar nur mal kurz provisorisch zusammen gesteckt aber gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (12. Oktober 2020)

Man kann die Dinger auch hassen,aber schön sind die schon.


----------



## DasletzteRaven (12. Oktober 2020)

Jippi. Ich reihe mich ein und sage 1000Dank an @Nightstorm95 und die JapanPost


----------



## Steff2250 (16. Oktober 2020)

Sind zwar für n Crosser, aber an meinem roten 900 er machen die sich bestimmt auch gut


----------



## newsboy (16. Oktober 2020)

war ja klar, dass jp butcher paper verwendet...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. Oktober 2020)

Grade ist kein Paket angekommen, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil das Objekt der Begierde in der unmittelbaren Nähe meiner Homebase stand. Vielen Dank an @IHateRain , er hat mich auf die Spur des Amis gebracht!





Und da ich trotz meines biblischen Alters jede Menge Kind in mir habe, musste ich natürlich sofort kleine Handgriffe an dem Gerät tätigen:


----------



## useless (21. Oktober 2020)

Heute ein neues altes Rad damit nächste Saison die Freundin auch standesgemäß unterwegs ist: Schwinn Paramount PDG 70 built by Waterford Wisconsin 










Und ich habe für das Winterhalbjahr das nächste Projekt


----------



## Fischland (21. Oktober 2020)

....solche Kettenstreben muss man mögen.


----------



## piitschii (21. Oktober 2020)

mubi schrieb:


> heute einen farblich zum herbstlaub passenden stumpi bekommen:



toller Salsa-Vorbau, ungewohnt an einem Stumpi, aber bei genauerer Betrachtung sehr passend imo


----------



## useless (21. Oktober 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....solche Kettenstreben muss man mögen.


Ich find die richtig stark Und die Muffen.  Und überhaupt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## useless (26. Oktober 2020)

Heute sind Felgen und Reifen aus der Bucht und Italien angekommen. Alles nicht so wie bestellt: Mirox Felgen sind Schwarz statt poliert. Schade aber nicht so wild.


Dafür ist die doppelte Menge an Reifen gekommen. Nicht zwei sondern zwei Paar! 



Auch nicht wild. So habe ich genug für das nächste Projekt und die Felgen beim Rock Lobster werden nun doch Schwarz wie zu Anfang gedacht.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. Oktober 2020)

useless schrieb:


> Heute sind Felgen und Reifen aus der Bucht und Italien angekommen. Alles nicht so wie bestellt: Mirox Felgen sind Schwarz statt poliert. Schade aber nicht so wild.Anhang anzeigen 1139702
> Dafür ist die doppelte Menge an Reifen gekommen. Nicht zwei sondern zwei Paar!
> Anhang anzeigen 1139703
> Auch nicht wild. So habe ich genug für das nächste Projekt und die Felgen beim Rock Lobster werden nun doch Schwarz wie zu Anfang gedacht.


Das mit den Reifen stimmt so schon! Er bietet immer ein Pärchen zusammen an!
Jetzt zeig die Pellen mal her, meine kommen wohl erst in der nächsten Woche!


----------



## useless (26. Oktober 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Das mit den Reifen stimmt so schon! Er bietet immer ein Pärchen zusammen an!
> Jetzt zeig die Pellen mal her, meine kommen wohl erst in der nächsten Woche!


Mach ich morgen liegen auffer Arbeit. Nur soviel: Für den Kurs sind sie erst recht klasse! Und am Lobster mit seiner Farbe wird's ein Fest.


----------



## Dean76 (26. Oktober 2020)

useless schrieb:


> Heute sind Felgen und Reifen aus der Bucht und Italien angekommen. Alles nicht so wie bestellt: Mirox Felgen sind Schwarz statt poliert. Schade aber nicht so wild.Anhang anzeigen 1139702
> Dafür ist die doppelte Menge an Reifen gekommen. Nicht zwei sondern zwei Paar!
> Anhang anzeigen 1139703
> Auch nicht wild. So habe ich genug für das nächste Projekt und die Felgen beim Rock Lobster werden nun doch Schwarz wie zu Anfang gedacht.



Die Michelin "Taiga" wären ja auch was für mein Merlin.
Zeig mal, wie die verbaut aussehen.
LG
Andre


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. Oktober 2020)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Die Michelin "Taiga" wären ja auch was für mein Merlin.
> Zeig mal, wie die verbaut aussehen.
> LG
> Andre


Schau mal hier:


----------



## useless (26. Oktober 2020)

Halt schon so ein bisschen wie Conti früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. Oktober 2020)

Turbo- Zustellung aus bella Italia:


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. Oktober 2020)

Und so siehts dann am Objekt aus:


----------



## useless (30. Oktober 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Und so siehts dann am Objekt aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1141479


Derbe nice  Wie das gesamte Rad. Ich hätte am Lobster doch Neongrün nehmen sollen


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. Oktober 2020)

useless schrieb:


> Derbe nice  Wie das gesamte Rad. Ich hätte am Lobster doch Neongrün nehmen sollen


Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich fahren und ob sie halten! Qualitätsmässig sieht das aber schon besser aus als bei den Vittoria!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Oktober 2020)

Aber optisch ist es  Schaut aus wie Bockwurst um die Felge gewickelt


----------



## Maliaton (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute habe ich auch mal ein großes Paket erhalten und geöffnet. Nein, es ist sicherlich kein Rahmen, der sich als Wallhanger eignet. Aber dafür war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Und wie toll der verpackt war @hohenstaufen


----------



## Ianus (31. Oktober 2020)

Für den Grammfuchser   Sind zwar die jeweils letzte Evolutionsstufe und damit nicht periodcorrect, aber es gibt Schlimmeres


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Oktober 2020)

Zum Fahren perfect


----------



## sebse (3. November 2020)

Freue mich riesig... und nein ich suche kein Ritchey  aber langfristig eine weitere Ziege 
Besten Dank an @mcada 




vg Sebastian


----------



## Spezi66 (4. November 2020)

Wusste gar nicht, das es den schon 91 gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (4. November 2020)

...war das der Kleinanzeigen Schnapper ?


----------



## Spezi66 (4. November 2020)

Jepp


----------



## Marix (4. November 2020)

Ist aber nicht so ein Workshop, wie wir ihn seit 94 kennen


----------



## Spezi66 (4. November 2020)

Das ist richtig. Hier geht es eher um die richtige Wahl eines Bikes, Einstellungen und Wartung, etwas Leichtbau. Und der ist nicht DIN A4 sondern A5.


----------



## euphras (4. November 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Hier geht es eher um die richtige Wahl eines Bikes, Einstellungen und Wartung, etwas Leichtbau. Und der ist nicht DIN A4 sondern A5.


Habe ich auch. Ist im Prinzip die Zusammenstellung mehrerer Heftbeiträge aus der Bike. Enttäuschend ist aber: Die Originalartikel sind vierfarbig, das Büchlein ist bis auf den Einband schwarzweiß.


----------



## kalihalde (4. November 2020)

Heute kam ´ne kleine Pizza Americana 






Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Nightstorm (10. November 2020)

Italienische Hartware aus den USA.

NOS und in richtiger Länge.  Der Umbau des Quantum Pro kann bald losgehen....


----------



## msony (11. November 2020)

Mein Kollege hat Langeweile im Radshop,also werden Laufräder über den Winter gebaut.





Danke an Tom für die hübschen  Naben.


----------



## Nightstorm (11. November 2020)

Sehr schöne Naben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (11. November 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Naben...


ja finde ich auch,jetzt brauche ich noch einen schwarzen Edco Nabensatz in 32 Loch


----------



## wtb_rider (12. November 2020)

Das is nix für dich, die Dinger sind super schwer.


----------



## msony (12. November 2020)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Das is nix für dich, die Dinger sind super schwer.


Das stimmt Kay,aber es muss ja nicht jeder Laufradsatz Gewichtsrekorde brechen.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (12. November 2020)

Heute auch wieder kein grosses Paket, aber eine königliche Depesche vom lustigen Inselstaat. Und das innerhalb von 3 Tagen seit Bestellung!


----------



## protecbiker (12. November 2020)

msony schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch,jetzt brauche ich noch einen schwarzen Edco Nabensatz in 32 Loch



Die sind aber auch richtig schön.. 
Hast nen guten Geschmack..


----------



## msony (12. November 2020)

protecbiker schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch richtig schön..
> Hast nen guten Geschmack..
> Anhang anzeigen 1149028


Jupp,eine der schönsten Naben.
Ich hatte schonmal einen Satz ,aber irgendwann verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff2250 (12. November 2020)

Es muss nicht immer Shimano sein....

   Für mein geschenktes Kona Lava Dome 91/92, ich hoffe die Bremse ist Time-Correct......
Ich darf sie als erster an ein Bike schrauben  ......


----------



## funny1978 (12. November 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Heute auch wieder kein grosses Paket, aber eine königliche Depesche vom lustigen Inselstaat. Und das innerhalb von 3 Tagen seit Bestellung!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1149023Anhang anzeigen 1149024


sehr schön wo hast du die bestellt? und wie ist die Qualität?
edit:
haha hast du echt aufs Oberrohr Anal gemacht?


----------



## Glimmerman (13. November 2020)

Manchmal wird aus:

„Hurra, es ist ein Paket angekommen...“

auch:

„KNEIF MICH MAL, ich glaub ich träume, es ist ein Paket angekommen...“

Dieser Kona Rahmen, als Kilauea angepriesen, befand sich ne gefühlte Ewigkeit in der kleinen Bucht.





Angesichts der festen Stütze und des nicht allzu gut anmutenden Allgemeinzustands hatte ich dem VK mal 60 € inklusive Versand geboten. 85 € hätte er gemacht - ich habe ihn 2 Wochen „zappeln“ lassen. Mangels höherer Angebote, habe ich dann wohl doch den Zuschlag erhalten. Kommunikation schwierig - Versanddauer echt lange.
Fast hatte ich die 60 € abgeschrieben...da kam gestern ein Paket.


Moment mal - Ein Kilauea mit splined downtube - gab es das  







Und dann kam mir zumindest noch kein Kona unter, was an den Sitzstreben oben keine Gewindebohrungen für Gepäckträger o.ä. hat 







Ebenso keine „Belüftungslöcher“ an den Verbindungen Steuer- Ober- Unterrohr 







Langsam aber sicher kam der Verdacht auf... ja klar ... einmal auf den Kopf gedreht...





BINGO 

H  O  T (93er tippe ich)


Ist natürlich ne ordentliche Baustelle:

- Innenlager, Stütze entfernen 

- Der Hinterbau scheint nicht mehr Originallack zu sein. Oder wurden die Übergänge so schlampig lackiert?

- Fehlende Decals (Hot, Joe Murray) besorgen 

- Im Oberrohr rasselt es ordentlich, was mir bei noch keinem Kona „vom Band“ vorkam. Klar die haben ja auch „Belüftungslöcher“ 


Was nun?

Vielleicht gewissenlos verscheuern und die Kasse aufbessern?

Nein ich glaube ich mache daraus meinen ersten wirklichen p.c. - Aufbau 

Schauen wir...


----------



## BontragerTom (13. November 2020)

euphras schrieb:


> Habe ich auch. Ist im Prinzip die Zusammenstellung mehrerer Heftbeiträge aus der Bike. Enttäuschend ist aber: Die Originalartikel sind vierfarbig, das Büchlein ist bis auf den Einband schwarzweiß.


OT
Ich habe das hier...




Ist im Grunde ein Zusamnenschnitt der ersten Bike Zeitschriften und „bunt“



LG


----------



## kalihalde (13. November 2020)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Manchmal wird aus:
> 
> „Hurra, es ist ein Paket angekommen...“
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch  zum HOT made by T.E.T. (Tom Teesdale)  









						Tom Teesdale TET | KONA COG
					






					cog.konaworld.com


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. November 2020)

funny1978 schrieb:


> sehr schön wo hast du die bestellt? und wie ist die Qualität?
> edit:
> haha hast du echt aufs Oberrohr Anal gemacht?


Zu 1) Schau mal hier:  https://www.ebay.de/itm/Alan-bicycl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Echt gute Qualität und extrem schnell!

Zu 2) Huch, das ist mir bei kleben ja garnicht aufgefallen! Da muss sich der Engländer verschrieben haben!


----------



## manuelschafer (16. November 2020)

GROSSER Vorbau , gr Freude








🤜👍🥳


----------



## manuelschafer (17. November 2020)

Kam i Ü  von Paul Brown himself


----------



## Steff2250 (20. November 2020)

Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten, aber mein Kona Lava Dome wird sich freuen...


----------



## Slopi (21. November 2020)

Man kann sich auch an Kleinigkeiten erfreuen heute angekommen😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## protecbiker (21. November 2020)

Slopi schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch an Kleinigkeiten erfreuen heute angekommen😎


Beste Cantilever überhaupt..
Habe ich an alle meine Retro MTB'S ..

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Nightstorm (23. November 2020)

Evo 2 Nummer 3 !

Mein Hintern liebt diesen Sattel.


----------



## Slopi (28. November 2020)

Gestern kam was kleines😎


----------



## andraki (3. Dezember 2020)

Eine neue Kassette, eine neue Kette und ein paar Pillen für das Adroit:


----------



## funny1978 (3. Dezember 2020)

schöne Packet


----------



## andraki (3. Dezember 2020)

und bis auf die Pills schon eingebaut


----------



## msony (5. Dezember 2020)

Wieder mal ein nettes nos Nabenpärchen bekommen
Die drehen so unendlich toll 😊


----------



## Steff2250 (7. Dezember 2020)

Der Nikolaus war heut erst da.....


----------



## rabbid (7. Dezember 2020)

Schon ein paar Tage hier aber immer noch grinsen im Gesicht 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (7. Dezember 2020)

rabbid schrieb:


> Schon ein paar Tage hier aber immer noch grinsen im Gesicht 😀


 ... auf eine Titanader in den Rocky Mountains gestoßen?

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Aufbau wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## rabbid (7. Dezember 2020)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... auf eine Titanader in den Rocky Mountains gestoßen?
> 
> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Aufbau wünscht
> kalihalde



... auf zwei Titanrahmen kann man besser stehen würde ich sagen. Die Ader ist aber leider nun erstmal versiegt 😂🥲

danke, ich poste demnächst einen Aufbau thread und diesmal wird’s auch wieder klassischer


----------



## msony (9. Dezember 2020)

Wirklich nur ein kleines aber feines Teilchen.
Werde ich die Tage mal einbauen.





Danke dafür an Christian.


----------



## Nightstorm (10. Dezember 2020)

🎅


----------



## Fischland (10. Dezember 2020)

....da noch ne Kerze rein  -  und du bist der Sieger im Classic  Advents Kalender.








(Ist dieses  Jahr auch relativ einfach. )


----------



## Nightstorm (10. Dezember 2020)

Ma gucken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (10. Dezember 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Ma gucken.....


uuuh... Competition? 👍


----------



## msony (14. Dezember 2020)

Winterzeit = Bastelzeit.





Danke an Marcus.


----------



## synlos (14. Dezember 2020)

Ein RekTek Tandem!


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Dezember 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Winterzeit = Bastelzeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha - noch einer mit dem gleichen Projekt wie ich .
Mist , dann wird es wohl doch etwas länger bei mir dauern .
Wie löst du das Pedalproblem ?


----------



## msony (15. Dezember 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Aha - noch einer mit dem gleichen Projekt wie ich .
> Mist , dann wird es wohl doch etwas länger bei mir dauern .
> Wie löst du das Pedalproblem ?


Ich werde zum testen erstmal ein rechtes Pedal montieren,sollte sich das lösen wird in den Kurbelarm Linksgewinde geschnitten.


----------



## Ketterechts (15. Dezember 2020)

msony schrieb:


> Ich werde zum testen erstmal ein rechtes Pedal montieren,sollte sich das lösen wird in den Kurbelarm Linksgewinde geschnitten.


Bissl Loctide sollte schon reichen


----------



## msony (15. Dezember 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Bissl Loctide sollte schon reichen


Ich denke auch


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (17. Dezember 2020)

Letzte Woche schon kam es an. Nein, kein grosses Paket, sondern ein Einschreiben von unserm Peter @cbb .
Falls mal jemand gut gemachte Decals braucht, so kann ich ihn wärmstens empfehlen! Sehr netter Kontakt und wirklich gute Arbeit von ihm!







Ich wünsche euch allen schonmal ein besinnliches Fest und vor allem viel Gesundheit!


----------



## Lorenzini (17. Dezember 2020)

Nix großes. Aber Feines kleines. Wie neu.
Dank nach Hilgert.


----------



## popeye (19. Dezember 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Heute auch wieder kein grosses Paket, aber eine königliche Depesche vom lustigen Inselstaat. Und das innerhalb von 3 Tagen seit Bestellung!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1149023Anhang anzeigen 1149024


Aber kleiner fail beim Anbringen der decals am Oberrohr oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maliaton (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich tippe da eher auf Absicht. 😉


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. Dezember 2020)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Ich tippe da eher auf Absicht. 😉


...och....


----------



## popeye (19. Dezember 2020)

ach ja, jeder wie er will. wenn ich so mit meiner tochter ne radtour mache, sie bringt noch ne freundin mit, und papi fährt heute sein anal...


----------



## synlos (22. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt Sie noch! 13-30Z!


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Dezember 2020)

Die hier auch...


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Dezember 2020)

Mein heutiges Weihnachtsgeschenk ist noch rechtzeitig angekommen... 
Mehrere E-Ne Bell Klingel (für den Fuhrpark) + ein Geschenk von Muziker. 




Frohe Weihnachten! Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Nightstorm (24. Dezember 2020)

Auch bei mir klingelte es heute nochmals...

Zwar nicht alt, aber für alt!


----------



## KUBIKUS (24. Dezember 2020)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Auch bei mir klingelte es heute nochmals...
> 
> Zwar nicht alt, aber für alt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1174890



Was genau soll das sein?


----------



## Nightstorm (24. Dezember 2020)

Adapter Hülsen damit 1 1/8 Vorbauten auf Quantum Pro Gabelschaftrohre montiert werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenzini (24. Dezember 2020)

War nix


----------



## neverisforever (27. Dezember 2020)

Mein Projekt 2021


----------



## Nightstorm95 (31. Dezember 2020)

Exakt zum Jahresende eingetroffen ...​






PAUL Titan-Schnellspannerset.

Gesundes Neues,
Max​


----------



## AgentKlein (31. Dezember 2020)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Exakt zum Jahresende eingetroffen ...​
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1179033
> 
> ...


Sind das Originale oder Reproduktionen?


----------



## Nightstorm95 (31. Dezember 2020)

Dann wären es grandiose "Fälschungen", denn dieser "Bengel" kommt aus einer verschlossenen Originalpackung ...





... absolut identisch (mit Ausnahme: schwarzer Hebel) m. dem silbernen Kameraden.


----------



## AgentKlein (31. Dezember 2020)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> Dann wären es grandiose "Fälschungen", denn dieser "Bengel" kommt aus einer verschlossenen Originalpackung ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1179052
> 
> ... absolut identisch (mit Ausnahme: schwarzer Hebel) m. dem silbernen Kameraden.


Ich wollte nicht unterstellen, dass es Reproduktionen sind, nur habe ich selber noch nie die Ti Version in NOS gesehen. Deswegen war ich erstaunt. Alles gut, sehr schöne Teile, ich gratuliere dir. Sind excellente Jahresausklangs-Objekte!

Guten Rutsch. Gruß Emil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (31. Dezember 2020)

Servus Emil,

so habe ich es auch nicht verstanden!

Habe sehr lange danach gesucht, übrigens - hier kommen sie rein ...





VG, Max


----------



## synlos (5. Januar 2021)

Something new from Canada.


----------



## synlos (5. Januar 2021)

Etwas Licht.


----------



## wtb_rider (5. Januar 2021)

In Canada scheint es Anfang der Neunziger n Haufen günstiger weisser Farbe gegeben zu haben. ;-)


----------



## manuelschafer (5. Januar 2021)

Lars sei Dank!




Mastertag : @iStussy


----------



## caemis (6. Januar 2021)

Bei mir ist vor ein paar Wochen ein Kästle Degree 7.0 eingezogen, die Tage kamen Gabel und Steuersatz und inzwischen steht es so da:





Ich finds ziemlich gut...


----------



## synlos (6. Januar 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> In Canada scheint es Anfang der Neunziger n Haufen günstiger weisser Farbe gegeben zu haben. ;-)


Ich sachs Dir. _Für eine Handvoll Blizzard. _


----------



## Slopi (9. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute heute mal wieder etwas bekommen.😎 ein bisschen Sonnenbrand aber sonst okay.
Lg sven

Jetzt heißt es wieder Felgen suchen in schwarz 32 Loch.🙁


----------



## useless (11. Januar 2021)

1. Tag nach drei Wochen Urlaub wartet was auf der Arbeit auf mich



Und jetzt wirklich nur ausgepackt und Luft auf die Reifen 













Leider kommt das neuwertige Neongrün mit Handyfotos nicht so gut rüber. Ein Rad mehr in meiner "kurzes-Schaltwerk-mit-Umwerfer-über-Umlenkrolle-und-Monostay-Sammlung"....


----------



## Spezi66 (12. Januar 2021)

Kleinkram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasletzteRaven (15. Januar 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Kleinkram
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1187018



Waaaahh. Sind das etwa XCD Shifter rechts?


----------



## DasletzteRaven (15. Januar 2021)

Kam heute mit der Post. Das wichtigste ist die Z Kette


----------



## Spezi66 (15. Januar 2021)

DasletzteRaven schrieb:


> Waaaahh. Sind das etwa XCD Shifter rechts?


Ja


----------



## manuelschafer (19. Januar 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Kleinkram
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1187018


Wow, aus welchem Jahr sind denn die simplex ? @Spezi66 ?

Fühlen sich sogar erstaunlich gut an:


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Januar 2021)

Soviel ich weiß, sind das die Vorgänger von den Mavicthumbies und die werden erstmalig 90/91 erwähnt








						Mavic
					

1890: Mavic founded (Manufacture d'Articles Velocipediques Idoux et Chanel) 1934: First all aluminum rims and equips Tour de France riders 1975: Introduction of the Paris-Roubaix SSC rim 1977: First one piece bottom bracket unit 1979: First Mavic component group 1980: First professional team...




					www.oldschoolracing.ch


----------



## msony (20. Januar 2021)

Danke u.a an @plueck76 für die Textilien.


----------



## msony (21. Januar 2021)

eine lange 27,2mm Syncros Stütze mit orig. Decals gibt es auch nicht mehr alle Tage für kleines Geld.


----------



## synlos (21. Januar 2021)

Es gibt sie noch, die kleinen Überraschungen. Danke!


----------



## DrmZ (22. Januar 2021)

sweet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (22. Januar 2021)

...wahrscheinlich der längste Umwerfer der Welt.


----------



## Dean76 (23. Januar 2021)

Heute ist auch mal wieder ein Paket angekommen.





Vielen Dank an Stefan (@Koe )

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Thias (25. Januar 2021)

UI, die sind genau nach meinem Geschmack. Was ist das für ein Hersteller? Suntour?


----------



## AgentKlein (25. Januar 2021)

Thias schrieb:


> UI, die sind genau nach meinem Geschmack. Was ist das für ein Hersteller? Suntour?


Suntour XC II Pedale


----------



## Koe (25. Januar 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Heute ist auch mal wieder ein Paket angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, freut mich das Sie gut angekommen sind. Machen sich bestimmt gut am Slingshot.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Dean76 (25. Januar 2021)

Koe schrieb:


> Super, freut mich das Sie gut angekommen sind. Machen sich bestimmt gut am Slingshot.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stefan



😊





Ja!👍
Jetzt ist alles von Suntour dran!🙂 (Vorher XT 731😑)
Vielen Dank nochmal😉

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (25. Januar 2021)

Ja aber diese grässliche Kurbel..... da würde sich doch eine schlanke PBC gut machen die ich zufällig hätte. Und da du die Revolver ja dann eh nicht mehr brauchst kannst du sie ja auch gleich mir geben.
Oder so.


----------



## Koe (25. Januar 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ja aber diese grässliche Kurbel..... da würde sich doch eine schlanke PBC gut machen die ich zufällig hätte. Und da du die Revolver ja dann eh nicht mehr brauchst kannst du sie ja auch gleich mir geben.
> Oder so.


 
Falls es hilft die Tioga Andre ab zu qutaschen, ich hätte noch eine Suntour-Kurbel passend zum Rest liegen. Ich nehme dann die PBC wenn sie schwarz ist.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Januar 2021)

Also wenn einer gerne quatscht, dann André


----------



## Dean76 (25. Januar 2021)

Also um das hier mal abzukürzen.

Ich war ja heilfroh, dass ich die Tioga bekommen habe.
Da werde ich die jetzt ungern wieder hergeben.

Hinzu kommt, dass das Tretlagergehäuse beim Slingshot 73mm ist.
Da ist es mittlerweile recht schwierig geworden, ein passendes Innenlager zu bekommen.

Deshalb passt die Tioga Kurbel da auch eigentlich perfekt.🥴

LG
Andre


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Januar 2021)

Buuuhh

krigst n Syncros Lager dazu, das passt super bei 73. na, na???


----------



## caemis (25. Januar 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Buuuhh
> 
> krigst n Syncros Lager dazu, das passt super bei 73. na, na???


Ich würde nen Suntourlager spendieren, um das Gesamtpaket abzurunden


----------



## msony (28. Januar 2021)

Danke an Kay für den Tip.





Kleinigkeiten über die man sich freut.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Januar 2021)

Kam in einen A4-Umschlag, ...




soll zukünftig hier hängen ...




und ganz gut passen, finde ich .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Spezi66 (28. Januar 2021)

Ich erinnere mich, das gab es doch hier irgendwo um die Ecke.


----------



## funny1978 (29. Januar 2021)

so schön verpackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## louwaenzo (29. Januar 2021)

Nach einer Woche die ungefähr zwei Monate gedauert hat ist es endlich da  

Bald wird es im Gelände-Singlespeeds-Faden zu sehen sein 🤩

Grüße
Lorenzo


----------



## muelsan (29. Januar 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> 😊



Wasn das für ein krasser Rahmen? Noch nie gesehen so was. Oder bin ich mit 27 noch zu jung dafür? 😉


----------



## goodie (29. Januar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Mein heutiges Weihnachtsgeschenk ist noch rechtzeitig angekommen...
> Mehrere E-Ne Bell Klingel (für den Fuhrpark) + ein Geschenk von Muziker.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1174861
> Frohe Weihnachten! Bleibt gesund!


Die sind super, habe die auch auf allen Rädern. Kosten knapp 30 Euro. Sind aber made in Japan. Nichts gegen die Spurcycle, aber 60 Euro? Und nicht zu vergessen, die ganzen Billig Teile aus China, die für 6 Euro verkauft werden.


----------



## Spezi66 (29. Januar 2021)

....und man hört den Unterschied.


----------



## goodie (29. Januar 2021)

Steht doch druff, es ist ein Slingshot. Gab es auch als Rennrad.


----------



## Spezi66 (29. Januar 2021)

muelsan schrieb:


> Wasn das für ein krasser Rahmen? Noch nie gesehen so was. Oder bin ich mit 27 noch zu jung dafür? 😉


Die gibt es sogar noch





						Slingshot Bikes | Mountain Bikes, Ripper, Farmboy, Fold-Tech
					

Slingshot Bicycles, Mountain, 29er BigShot 29 inch, Cyclocross Cyclo-Cross Cyclo Cross, Road, Single Speed, SingleShot, Time Trial, Commuter Bikes



					www.slingshotbikes.com
				




Oder auch hier








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Moorrege finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Dean76 (29. Januar 2021)

muelsan schrieb:


> Wasn das für ein krasser Rahmen? Noch nie gesehen so was. Oder bin ich mit 27 noch zu jung dafür? 😉


Ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass es dir scheinbar gefällt.

Das ist mein Aufbauthread dazu...






						Slingshot "Klapprad Schleuder "  ; )
					

Hier nun mein angekündigter Aufbaufred;)  Wie ja schon einige im "Hurra es ist ein großes Paket angekommen" Thread gesehen haben, konnte ich es nicht lassen und habe mir wieder was zum basteln gekaufto_O  Ich hätte mir wohl auch nichts neues gekauft, wenn ich nicht durch Zufall das Rahmenset...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Steff2250 (30. Januar 2021)

Ich musste den gleich aufziehen


----------



## Nightstorm (31. Januar 2021)

Mal wieder kein Paket sondern Kofferraum Gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horster_Schwabe (3. Februar 2021)

wie schrieb hier einer passend: zu jung, aber sexy...


Farbe nennt sich wohl "baby poob brown"...


----------



## synlos (3. Februar 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> wie schrieb hier einer passend: zu jung, aber sexy...Anhang anzeigen 1200407
> Farbe nennt sich wohl "baby poob brown"...


Oder Root-Beer.


----------



## joglo (3. Februar 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Oder Root-Beer.


ne ne, Root-Beer war ne offizielle Farbe für Santa Cruz Bikes z.B. Heckler und ehrlich gesagt weniger kacke-braun schöner


			santa cruz heckler root beer - Google Suche


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (3. Februar 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Oder Root-Beer.








						Curtlo fullsus steel frame with Ventana rear
					

am offering my brother's custom steel full suspension frame, hand built by Doug Curtlo in Winthrop, USA. The frame is currently stored in Munich, Germany - so he'd ship from there or you may collect it there.  € 799 plus shipping from Munich, Germany  Doug Curtlo has been building frame for over...




					www.retrobike.co.uk
				




ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es dieser Rahmen ist. Weiß einer, wo ich die Rahmennummer finde. Auf die Schnelle finden meine tauben Augen nix...


----------



## funny1978 (3. Februar 2021)

nicht groß...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (3. Februar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> und ehrlich gesagt weniger kacke-braun schöner


 passt scho - verhindert wenigstens ne Elox-Orgie beim Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (3. Februar 2021)

@Horster_Schwabe schöner Rahmen. Ich war auch mit ihm in Kontakt, hab aber nur die Bremsen davon gekauft.


----------



## andraki (3. Februar 2021)

...eher ein Brief...


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (4. Februar 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> @Horster_Schwabe schöner Rahmen. Ich war auch mit ihm in Kontakt, hab aber nur die Bremsen davon gekauft.



Hi Moritz, danke! Seit 2 Jahren hab ich jetzt die Finger stillgehalten, weil nix dabei war, was mich gereizt hätte. Bei dem Rahmen hat es trotz der schrägen Farbe aber sofort geschnackelt...


----------



## andraki (5. Februar 2021)

...heute mal ein größeres Paket...


----------



## MForrest (5. Februar 2021)

Nachweihnachtliche Post von Santa......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Februar 2021)

Das Steuerrohr ist wirklich heftig  Ist das ein Auftragsrahmen, also aktuelle Neuware?


----------



## MForrest (5. Februar 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr ist wirklich heftig  Ist das ein Auftragsrahmen, also aktuelle Neuware?



Meinst du mein Rewel? 

War ein Gebrauchter 27,5-er... 
Bj. hab ich auch wo stehen, müsste ich nachschauen


----------



## Slopi (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo am Wochenende kam hier mal was an zwar für meine Frau.😜
Wenigsten mal in einem schönen Zustand mal Probe gesteckt.
Keine Angst Der Sattel kommt noch weg war Grad Nix anderes da.
Lg.sven


----------



## andraki (9. Februar 2021)

...noch mal NOS...


----------



## joglo (9. Februar 2021)

louwaenzo schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche die ungefähr zwei Monate gedauert hat ist es endlich da
> 
> Bald wird es im Gelände-Singlespeeds-Faden zu sehen sein 🤩
> 
> ...


Hi, habe übrigens noch eine Anzeige in einem alten Bike Magazin von 1993 zum Thema Liyang goes to Germany gefunden



Hoffe die Kiste wird "your friend".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## louwaenzo (10. Februar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, habe übrigens noch eine Anzeige in einem alten Bike Magazin von 1993 zum Thema Liyang goes to Germany gefunden
> Anhang anzeigen 1204602
> Hoffe die Kiste wird "your friend".


Oh, sehr schön...
Heikles Thema: 'my friend' wollte leider nicht so wie ich wollte (2,3" -2,4" Reifen) und wurde daraufhin wieder veräußert. Für Ersatz ist jedoch gesorgt.....


----------



## Kettlergenesis (12. Februar 2021)

😎


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2021)

Bei mir ist ein Konvolut alter Kataloge von RiffRaff angekommen.





Die Fotos von Heinz Endler sind einfach ein Traum.


----------



## synlos (13. Februar 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ein Konvolut alter Kataloge von RiffRaff angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, ich hoffe doch inständig, das Du diesen Stunt oben *nicht* nach machst.


----------



## Rieboldo (14. Februar 2021)

Das letzte Teil ist angekommen - geile Teile, Terra1!


----------



## synlos (15. Februar 2021)

Danke! Wird sich gut am Blizzard machen.


----------



## Maliaton (16. Februar 2021)

Ich muss zugeben, meine Hände haben etwas gezittert... 😊


----------



## Horst Link (16. Februar 2021)

Noch ein Monster in Thüringen? Scared Horst


----------



## Maliaton (16. Februar 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Noch ein Monster in Thüringen? Scared Horst


Ja, und so wie ich das einschätzen kann, gar nicht so weit von Dir entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (17. Februar 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe nur so ein bisschen einen Schimmer über welche "Monster" ihr Euch freut.
Ist das ein ganzes Fat Chance Monster Bike oder Rahmen?

Ich habe aber heute auch was bekommen.
Hier wie so üblich der Teaser für Insider (Fans wird's wahrscheinlich garnicht so viele dafür geben, Bikes noch weniger, zumindest so am Stück, ganz )
und @Maliaton, Danke nochmals für den Hinweis.




Mehr später.


----------



## kalihalde (17. Februar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe nur so ein bisschen einen Schimmer über welche "Monster" ihr Euch freut.
> Ist das ein ganzes Fat Chance Monster Bike oder Rahmen?
> 
> Ich habe aber heute auch was bekommen.
> ...


Glückwunsch, die waren (wohl auch sehr) rissanfällig.


----------



## joglo (17. Februar 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, die waren (wohl auch sehr) rissanfällig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1209622


deshalb freue ich mich ja um so mehr, über den ganzen Rahmen, am Stück  




Ich kenn das Bike ja nur aus dem Prospekt, in Echt sieht man die ja nie (oder wirklich nur nie mehr?).

Übrigens laut Kommentaren die ich bei meiner Recherche gefunden hatte, wäre das Material auch "krebserregend" und man solle sich vor Abrieb schützen.
Erzählt das mal besser nicht meiner Frau


----------



## Maliaton (17. Februar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe nur so ein bisschen einen Schimmer über welche "Monster" ihr Euch freut.
> Ist das ein ganzes Fat Chance Monster Bike oder Rahmen?
> 
> Ich habe aber heute auch was bekommen.
> ...



Es handelt sich um ein Fat Monster Rahmen - hier im Forum erstanden. 
Den Hinweis zum Univega habe ich gern gegeben.


----------



## Lorenzini (17. Februar 2021)

Ein riesen Paket. Und sooo schön.

vielen Dank.


----------



## Dean76 (17. Februar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe nur so ein bisschen einen Schimmer über welche "Monster" ihr Euch freut.
> Ist das ein ganzes Fat Chance Monster Bike oder Rahmen?
> 
> Ich habe aber heute auch was bekommen.
> ...



Jetzt hab ich beinahe „Schnappatmung“ bekommen, weil ich das Boralyn mit dem American Beryllium verwechselt habe. 

Liebe Grüße 
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (17. Februar 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich beinahe „Schnappatmung“ bekommen, weil ich das Boralyn mit dem American Beryllium verwechselt habe.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> André


oh ja, ein American Beryllium hätte ich auch genommen ,




es gab übrigens auch ein Boralite von Kastan, ziemlich ähnlich zu dem Boralyn




freue mich aber auch übers Boralyn und ich denke ich werde doch auch mal einen Aufbaufaden hier dazu aufmachen.

Kennt jemand die Werbung von Univega dazu "der Stoff aus dem die Träume sind" oder so ähnlich?
Ich habe das noch irgendwie vor Augen nur habe selber nix dazu.
Auch wurde das Boralyn irgendwo mal in einem Magazin getestet, den Test hätte ich auch sehr gerne.


----------



## Kettlergenesis (18. Februar 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> oh ja, ein American Beryllium hätte ich auch genommen ,
> Anhang anzeigen 1209960
> 
> es gab übrigens auch ein Boralite von Kastan, ziemlich ähnlich zu dem Boralyn
> ...


Hab die Anzeige von Univega irgendwo bei mir gelesen.... Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach.... Und wenn poste ich sie 😎


----------



## sebse (2. März 2021)

grove Ive - sehr geil .....


----------



## BontragerTom (3. März 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, habe übrigens noch eine Anzeige in einem alten Bike Magazin von 1993 zum Thema Liyang goes to Germany gefunden
> Anhang anzeigen 1204602
> Hoffe die Kiste wird "your friend".


OT: ist das nun Werbung für Nöll oder Alpinestars? Kreativ die Taiwanesen.


----------



## BontragerTom (3. März 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Auch wurde das Boralyn irgendwo mal in einem Magazin getestet, den Test hätte ich auch sehr gerne.


Ein Test des Univega war in einer der ersten Ausgaben der deutschen Mountain Bike.


----------



## Splatter666 (3. März 2021)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> OT: ist das nun Werbung für Nöll oder Alpinestars? Kreativ die Taiwanesen.


Ist mMn ein Bild aus der Bike zu einem redaktionellen Artikel...
Die Taiwanesen hatten da bestimmt nen Deal am laufen, wo der DK-Verlag doch immer so freigiebig mit seinem Bildmaterial ist/war...
Oder da hat jemand im Verlag grandios gepennt 😱


----------



## Horst Link (5. März 2021)

Aus Schrammelware wird Mangelware. Frisch vom Eloxmeister.


----------



## Maliaton (5. März 2021)

Ich behalte das mal im Kopf, dass Du jemanden kennst bzw. empfehlen kannst.


----------



## joglo (5. März 2021)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Aus Schrammelware wird Mangelware. Frisch vom Eloxmeister.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1221168





Maliaton schrieb:


> Ich behalte das mal im Kopf, dass Du jemanden kennst bzw. empfehlen kannst.


genau das dachte ich mir eben auch, mal den Horst Link fragen wer denn sowas hoffentlich schnell, einfach und gut machen kann...

@Horst Link Ist das jemand den Du hier offene nennen kannst?
Das Zeug sieht toll aus 
Danke


----------



## joglo (5. März 2021)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Ein Test des Univega war in einer der ersten Ausgaben der deutschen Mountain Bike.


Danke für den Hinweis. War gleich in der ersten Ausgabe 5-6/1994





hier gefunden




__





						Verkaufe - Erstausgabe Mountainbike - Magazin 1994
					

Ich verkaufe aus meiner Sammlung die Erstausgabe des Mountainbike - Magazins 1994 in gutem, gelesenem Zustand. 25 EUR hätte ich dafür gerne. Versand im Postbrief ist inklusive.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenzini (5. März 2021)

Schon wieder kein großes Paket.😂😜
..ich hab mir jefreut.


----------



## Horst Link (8. März 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> genau das dachte ich mir eben auch, mal den Horst Link fragen wer denn sowas hoffentlich schnell, einfach und gut machen kann...
> 
> @Horst Link Ist das jemand den Du hier offene nennen kannst?
> Das Zeug sieht toll aus
> Danke


Ist kein Geheimnis sondern wird von GOT bearbeitet. Die haben auch die Magnesium Teile gedingsbumst.





__





						GOT mbH Jena - Oberflächentechnik
					






					www.got-jena.com


----------



## Horst Link (8. März 2021)

Heute noch ein sehr feines Paket für das Slim Chance. Fast zu schade zum Treten.


----------



## luckipucki (8. März 2021)

Lorenzini schrieb:


> Schon wieder kein großes Paket.😂😜
> ..ich hab mir jefreut.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1221275Anhang anzeigen 1221478


Das Teil wollte ich kaufen aber du hast mich überboten  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## luckipucki (9. März 2021)

Heute kam mein frisch eingespeichter Laufradsatz für neue Altitude Danke an @kAos_02 für die Marwi Nabe. Der Sound ist porno


----------



## Mig70 (9. März 2021)

Das Paket war nur ein Brief, und noch viel kleiner war das "Drinne". Doch herzlichen Danke an das Forum, vertregen durch @Cannondale1988 in Vermittlung von @mr.bibendum !





Mig


----------



## kutte (10. März 2021)

schick, schick 



Danke, @MacB


----------



## Kettlergenesis (12. März 2021)

Nach langer Suche 😎....


----------



## Thias (18. März 2021)

Heute habe ich sehr schönes Centurion geschenkt bekommen. Es ist ein Backfire von 94. Es wurde viel genutzt aber auch sehr gut gepflegt. Es war auch "erste Hand", damals vom ersten Gehalt gekauft. Es gab einiges zu erzählen. Immer schön, solche Geschichten zu den Rädern zu hören.









Ich mache jetzt eine Gabelwartung, andere Pedale, ein längerer Vorbau und ab geht die Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (19. März 2021)

Ab an die Wand und warten was noch kommt.....oder als Ersatzteil.....


----------



## kutte (20. März 2021)

Schön verpackt das Juwel, @oppaunke


----------



## oppaunke (20. März 2021)

Dito Kutte!👍
Deutsche , völlig nerdige New Motion Naben in einem Dialog mit französischem ceramicgedöns zu einem LRS mit 1600g verflochten.😍geiler shice.
Alles flanschneu.
Stützbreite der hinterradnabe reicht für 2 bullseye Naben...😂









Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## noka78 (20. März 2021)

Guter Tausch  

Ich habe seit langen mal wieder was aus Übersee erhalten 








Bei dem Jersey stellte sich heraus das es ein umgelabeltes Trek ist - das merkwürdige ist das noch die Verkaufsschilder dranhängen und es anscheinend nie getragen wurde. 
Da es doch recht professioneller Siebdruck ist stellt sich die Frage ob es vielleicht doch ein Team American gab ? Habe zumindest nie ein Jersey von denen zuvor gesehen.


----------



## synlos (20. März 2021)

Sind das Titan-Implantate?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (23. März 2021)

Nach ewigem Irrlauf bei DHL:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (24. März 2021)

noka78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1232101
> 
> 
> Da es doch recht professioneller Siebdruck ist stellt sich die Frage ob es vielleicht doch ein *Team America*n gab ? Habe zumindest nie ein Jersey von denen zuvor gesehen.







kenne nur dieses Team und die hatten andere Trikots..


----------



## Slopi (28. März 2021)

Gestern kam war’s zwar paar Kleinigkeiten freue mich trotzdem. Der Sattel wiegt 290 g😎
Lg sven


----------



## Steff2250 (29. März 2021)

So mal wieder Reifen......


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. März 2021)

Grade kam da was aus Österreich. Ein paar Teile hatte ich ja schon besorgt. Jetzt brauch ich noch eine Starrgabel, dann kann es losgehen!


----------



## Steppenwolf96 (31. März 2021)

Mal eine Frage. Wo bekommt ihr die ganzen tollen Sachen her? Vom großen auktionshaus oder habt ihr noch andere "Quellen"?


----------



## MForrest (1. April 2021)

noka78 schrieb:


> Guter Tausch
> 
> Ich habe seit langen mal wieder was aus Übersee erhalten
> 
> ...



Hi,
Schau mal im Youtube Grundig WC Madrid 1994 Männer XC, da war so ein Team dabei, wenn ichs richtig gesehen hab.
Ich war nur zu faul zum zurückspulen.
Gruß Martin


----------



## MForrest (1. April 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Grade kam da was aus Österreich. Ein paar Teile hatte ich ja schon besorgt. Jetzt brauch ich noch eine Starrgabel, dann kann es losgehen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1239239Anhang anzeigen 1239240Anhang anzeigen 1239241Anhang anzeigen 1239242Anhang anzeigen 1239243


Was ist das für ein Rahmen-Hersteller?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (1. April 2021)

MForrest schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen-Hersteller?


Vertrieben wurden die Dinger von Wheeler, ob die aber auch bei Wheeler geschweißt wurden, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## FahrradFidel (1. April 2021)

Was hier wohl drin ist?


----------



## joglo (1. April 2021)

FahrradFidel schrieb:


> Was hier wohl drin ist?


sieht vielversprechend aus, aber schraub doch bitte gleich die Ergon-Rentner-Teile weg, am besten gleich in der Schachtel! Und dann erst das schöne Ding auspacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FahrradFidel (1. April 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> sieht vielversprechend aus, aber schraub doch bitte gleich die Ergon-Rentner-Teile weg, am besten gleich in der Schachtel! Und dann erst das schöne Ding auspacken.


Optisch mag das ein Nachteil sein, Vorteil ist, wenn jemand solche Dinger montiert, ist er auch nich der Fahrer für ne downhillstrecke und dementsprechend sachte mit dem Ding umgegangen (in der Regel)
Jedenfalls ist das schöne Ding noch aus 1. Hand


----------



## FahrradFidel (1. April 2021)

Hier nochmal ein paar Tipps


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (1. April 2021)

Bin fast fertig! Nur noch ein paar Kleinteile besorgen und mal tüchtig putzen, dann gehts los!


----------



## Kettlergenesis (2. April 2021)

demnächst in diesem Theater 😎


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (2. April 2021)

Ein farblich passender Klassiker zum Klassiker kann grundsätzlich nicht schaden.


----------



## FahrradFidel (3. April 2021)

Heute kam nochmal was, nicht ganz so groß, aber auch nich ganz so günstig...


----------



## mauricer (6. April 2021)

Heute nur Klamotte....semi-Vintage, aber passend zum Phoenix-Orange.


----------



## kutte (6. April 2021)

Das rechte Trikot ist wirklich schick, @mauricer


----------



## mauricer (6. April 2021)

Darfst es bei Gelegenheit mal streicheln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (6. April 2021)

Das tue ich gern - auch wenn ich dafür vermutlich den Einen oder Anderen beiseite rempeln muss


----------



## mauricer (6. April 2021)

Wir ziehen uns dafür in den Bulli zurück.


----------



## sebse (6. April 2021)

was soll ich sagen - hier schneit und hagelt es und da kann man manche Tiere nicht draußen lassen
määähheee


----------



## mauricer (6. April 2021)

Ich glaube Ziegen gehen inzwischen eh als Haustiere durch.


----------



## sebse (6. April 2021)

da hast du leider recht, aber als Stadtschlampe für jeden Tag sind sie sich auch zu fein


----------



## armin-m (6. April 2021)

So ne Ziege in exakt dieser Fellzeichnung hatte ich auch mal im Stall ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (6. April 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Heute nur Klamotte....semi-Vintage, aber passend zum Phoenix-Orange.Anhang anzeigen 1244284



So ein Trikot hätte ich auch noch, dann könnt Ihr auf Partnerlook machen... 👯‍♂️


----------



## mauricer (6. April 2021)

Welches hast du @expresso'93 ?


----------



## expresso'93 (6. April 2021)

Das orange Trikot


----------



## kutte (7. April 2021)

Danke, @Groovygrafix, ich bin begeistert: perfekte Arbeit


----------



## FahrradFidel (10. April 2021)

Endlich😍


----------



## maggus75 (14. April 2021)

Also eigentlich hab ich auf der Suche nach was passendem letzte Woche die Kleinanzeigen durchstöbert. Irgendwie waren soviel gute Angebote, da musste ich mehrfach zuschlagen. Haben ist besser als brauchen.

*Und was soll ich sagen, heute kam das letzte Paket an und ES WAR ALLES FÜRN ARSCH !!!* 
























Klar, denn es waren Sättel 

Ritchey Vecor Wing, Vetta TT, Vetta SP mit Manganese Gestell, WTB SST, Sella Italie Flite

Jeder war für nen 10er drin, der rote Ritchey für nen 5er... Alle super Zustand. Die hatten sich wohl alle verabredet innerhalb 48h. Es war jetzt seitdem nix ordentliches mehr drin.






Highlight: Flite für nen 10er. Logos nur schwach erkennbar, aber keine Risse usw. 


Hierzu ne amüsante Story. 

Ich hab zufällig grade gesucht, der wurde 2 Minuten vorher inseriert. Angeschrieben, gekauft und bezahlt innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Minuten. Dann schreibt der Typ noch "hoppla was geht denn jetzt ab, jetzt kommen aber ganz schön viele Anfragen"  





Dann bekomme ich ein Bild der Verpackung. Gefreut wie ein Schnitzel über den Schnapper und dann der Schock. 





5x geschrieben, dass das so sicher nicht heile ankommt. Er hats dann eingesehen und paar Tage gebraucht um nen passenden Karton zu organisieren. Leute gibts...



Der Ritchey hat schon mal auf dem Stumpjumper ne Anprobe hinter sich


----------



## joglo (14. April 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich hab ich auf der Suche nach was passendem letzte Woche die Kleinanzeigen durchstöbert. Irgendwie waren soviel gute Angebote, da musste ich mehrfach zuschlagen. Haben ist besser als brauchen.
> 
> *Und was soll ich sagen, heute kam das letzte Paket an und ES WAR ALLES FÜRN ARSCH !!!*
> 
> ...


Tolle Sättel zum Superpreis   
Auch die Vetta sind nicht zu unterschätzen, da gibt es nämlich kaum Angebote bzw. kaum welche ohne Löcher, wenn ja typischerweise >50€


----------



## funny1978 (14. April 2021)

schöner fang   

da hätte ich mit den Bild angefangen ....


----------



## Mig70 (14. April 2021)

Maggus...


maggus75 schrieb:


> Highlight: Flite für nen 10er. Logos nur schwach erkennbar, aber keine Risse usw.


...feier den Tag! So ein Glück hätte ich auch gerne mal. Bedarf für ca drei Fliten hätte ich auch noch hier.


----------



## maggus75 (15. April 2021)

Mig70 schrieb:


> ...feier den Tag! So ein Glück hätte ich auch gerne mal. Bedarf für ca drei Fliten hätte ich auch noch hier.


Das geht ja noch, da sind ja schon Bikes da und es fehlt der Sattel. Meine Frau ist schon schockiert und vermutet, dass unter die übrigen Sättel jetzt noch was drunter montiert werden muss  .



joglo schrieb:


> Auch die Vetta sind nicht zu unterschätzen, da gibt es nämlich kaum Angebote bzw. kaum welche ohne Löcher, wenn ja typischerweise >50€


Hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht geschaut. Ich hab bei den Klassikern gewisse Preisgrenzen und drüber suche ich erst gar nicht.

So toll ich den Flite optisch finde, würde ich mir den aus Prinzip nie für die regulär aufgerufenen Preise gönnen. Günstigere Alternativen sind da meist eh exklusiver. Schaut man sich die tollen High End Projekte an, haben fast alle immer die selben Namen auf Sattel, Vorbau und Stütze und 150 und mehr in gehypten Einheitsbrei versenkt. Individualität stelle ich mir anders vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (15. April 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> So toll ich den Flite optisch finde, würde ich mir den aus Prinzip nie für die regulär aufgerufenen Preise gönnen. Günstigere Alternativen sind da meist eh exklusiver.


....hast du für das "exklusiver" Beispiele ?
Die Kopien die ich vom Flite kenne sind da eher alles andere als Exclusiv z. B. Shogun u. Co.


----------



## maggus75 (15. April 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> .hast du für das "exklusiver" Beispiele ?
> Die Kopien die ich vom Flite kenne sind da eher alles andere als Exclusiv z. B. Shogun u. Co.


Ich meinte, es gibt vieles das schön ist (in meinen Augen), nicht nur den Flite. Das ist meist auch deutlich günstiger und es springen nicht gleich 50 Mann wie die Geier drauf, wenns mal angeboten wird. Egal welcher alternative Sattel, dieser ist meist schon dadurch exklusiver, weil der Flite gefühlt auf mehr als 50% der Projekte geklatscht wird. 

Da wird viel Geld in die super tollen Accessoires gesteckt, schlußendlich steht aber jeder Bolide mit den gleichen Schriftzügen auf den Teilen da. Das ist (für mich) so, als wenn du auf ein Auto Tuning Treffen fährst, es stehen da 10 Marken in versch. Farben, aber alle haben die gleichen teueren Marken an Felgen, Spoiler und Sportsitze verbaut. 

Das macht die teuer gehandelten gehypten Teile dann streng genommen doch irgendwie zum Standard Einheitsbrei und wieder eher langweilig. 

Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung. Wenn der mir nicht schon fast auf die Füße gefallen wäre, hätte ich mich nie bewusst nach dem Flite umgesehen.


----------



## Fischland (15. April 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Das ist (für mich) so, als wenn du auf ein Auto Tuning Treffen fährst, es stehen da 10 Marken in versch. Farben, aber alle haben die gleichen teueren Marken an Felgen, Sp


...es gibt eben einige Teile die sind zeitlos u. passen (fast) immer.
z.B. BBS RS Felgen u. eben auch ein Flite.
Natürlich wiederholen sich solche Teile immer wieder mal - weil Sie halt schön sind !


----------



## MacB (16. April 2021)




----------



## Fischland (16. April 2021)

...die mit Kirschgeschmack finde ich am besten.


----------



## Mig70 (16. April 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung. Wenn der mir nicht schon fast auf die Füße gefallen wäre, hätte ich mich nie bewusst nach dem Flite umgesehen.


Aaaalso, wenn du ihn nicht haben willst... Für einen geringen Obulus plus Porto wäre ich bereit dich von dieser Bürde zu befreien.

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße😁,
Mig


----------



## Thias (16. April 2021)

Das hier kam heute an. Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.
Muss mich nur noch entscheiden, wo ich das Rad einbaue...




Rrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## funny1978 (16. April 2021)

wenn es an der Tür klingelt


----------



## noka78 (16. April 2021)

Inter...galactic  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Leipzig von einem netten Kollegen! Weiß gar nicht ob er hier überhaupt vertreten ist !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FahrradFidel (17. April 2021)

Kurzer Teaser..


----------



## synlos (18. April 2021)

Tja... etwas "Halbtotes". Wäre ja sonst keine Herausforderung.😀
Muss ich mal wiegen, wenns nackig ist.


----------



## maggus75 (21. April 2021)

Paket nicht direkt. Selbstabholung. 

Wenn 16km weiter ein Turbo für 8 Euro in den Kleinanzeigen steht, lässt sich auch bei Aprilwetter das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden, sprich ich habs mit dem Moped abgeholt. Kam aber ein paar km lang so richtig in den Regen... 

Momentan laufen mir die Sättel irgendwie zu, soviel Projekte und Ärsche hab ich gar nicht. 

Hinten an den Ecken kleine Beschädigungen,/Löcher,  da werde ich mich mal mit Flüssigleder probieren. 












Kalte Dusche inklusive...


----------



## Spezi66 (21. April 2021)

Da ist er also geblieben


----------



## maggus75 (21. April 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Da ist er also geblieben


Warum? Er sagte schon es haben viele geschrieben...


----------



## Spezi66 (21. April 2021)

Zuerst hatte ich seinen Nitto für 10,- gesehen, war aber schon zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mig70 (21. April 2021)

@maggus75 GSX-f?


----------



## maggus75 (21. April 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Zuerst hatte ich seinen Nitto für 10,- gesehen, war aber schon zu spät.


Zu meiner Schande, hab gar nicht geguckt was er sonst noch hat. 



Mig70 schrieb:


> @maggus75 GSX-f?


Jupp, Altherren Mofa. Für ein paar Ausfahrten im Jahr reichts.

Die letzten beiden Jahre bin ich mit dem Rad mehr gefahren als mit dem Motorrad.


----------



## kutte (21. April 2021)

So lässt sich ein Paket auch auspolstern  😅


----------



## FahrradFidel (21. April 2021)

Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde


----------



## kutte (21. April 2021)

FahrradFidel schrieb:


> Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde


Och, wenn jemand Campa auf Wolle statt auf schnödem Papier oder Kunststoff bettet, dann finde ich das durchaus sympathisch und außerordentlich angemessen


----------



## Nightstorm95 (21. April 2021)

Letztes WE abgeholt ... in voller Länge u. 135mm mit rise.





Das komplette 20" Zoll Set in Two Color Fade.
Dieser original Paintjob ist in den KLEIN-Katalogen nicht gelistet - in den nächsten Wochen mehr.


----------



## Steff2250 (22. April 2021)

Vom Cinder Cone ans Lava Dome..... 

 Perfekter Zustand, nur noch ein mal polieren 

Viele Grüße nach Görlitz,
Danke Philipp


----------



## kutte (24. April 2021)

Nimm das, @MacB 👊😉😜


----------



## MacB (24. April 2021)

kutte schrieb:


> Nimm das, @MacB 👊😉😜
> Anhang anzeigen 1257385


Puh... Langsam wird's eng😁🙄


----------



## manuelschafer (24. April 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (24. April 2021)

Vielen Dank @cdrider


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (24. April 2021)

Ein Al-mega...


----------



## kalihalde (24. April 2021)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Ein Al-mega...


... rischtisch 




Alpinestars Al-Mega XTR von 1992


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (24. April 2021)

War das Gusset so original am Steuerrohr?


----------



## kalihalde (24. April 2021)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> War das Gusset so original am Steuerrohr?


Yes, Sir.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2021)

Ja, damit man die Risse nicht so sieht


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (24. April 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Yes Sir.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1257880


Wieder was gelernt..


----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. April 2021)

Nachtrag zu Beitrag #5.248 (v. 21.04.2021)






















Aufbau in silber & schwarz mit einem "Hauch" ...







Es fehlt leider noch die Kurbel. Gefunden.
Facts & more später in der "KLEINe Galerie".


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. April 2021)

Ultraviolet fade to flare?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm95 (25. April 2021)

Coral / Ultra-Violet.
Diese Salzwasser-Tierchen-Farbe ist in live noch heftiger ... arbeite dran.


----------



## esox-20255 (26. April 2021)

Großes Paket aus Spanien 🥳:


----------



## FahrradFidel (26. April 2021)

esox-20255 schrieb:


> Großes Paket aus Spanien 🥳:
> Anhang anzeigen 1259136
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1259139
> Anhang anzeigen 1259140


Ui, schönes Teil


----------



## kAos_02 (26. April 2021)

sehr schick, welches Baujahr hat der Rahmen?


----------



## mauricer (27. April 2021)

@Nightstorm95 

Herrje Max. Du machst mich fertich. So schön die Farbkombi.


----------



## esox-20255 (27. April 2021)

kAos_02 schrieb:


> sehr schick, welches Baujahr hat der Rahmen?


Dem Ausfallende und der hinteren Bremsaufhängung nach zu urteilen müßte es ein 97 oder 98er sein die Decals passen nicht zum Baujahr - die müssten auf ein 91er drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettlergenesis (29. April 2021)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt.... eine fast nagelneue Judy und XT Canti s im super Zustand für mein Giant Projekt...


----------



## Kettlergenesis (7. Mai 2021)

Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...😎


----------



## Maliaton (7. Mai 2021)

Noch ein Pro Racing? 😉


----------



## Steff2250 (9. Mai 2021)

Ok ich gebe zu ich bin ein Reifen-Fetischist 
aber so etwas noch mal in den Händen zu halten 
Ich werde es genießen aus den Slicks zu machen 


heute nach meiner Tour abgeholt......


----------



## Mig70 (9. Mai 2021)

Also, ähm, Du stehst auf Gummi?!?

_grins_
Mig


----------



## Slopi (14. Mai 2021)

Alle Leute nur was kleines musste erst mal auseinander genommen werden und gereinigt werden.
Hat aber Spaß gemacht vor allen wenn man sieht was bei rauskommt,
Lg sven


----------



## synlos (14. Mai 2021)

Manchmal muss man einfach Schwein haben!


----------



## Slopi (14. Mai 2021)

Super schön und der Zustand😎


----------



## kalihalde (15. Mai 2021)

Heute kam gleich zwei mal Post . Aus Nieder- und Angelsachsen .




Vielen Dank an @synlos und Gil M. 

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## gtbiker (15. Mai 2021)

🦊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (15. Mai 2021)

Aus eins mach zwei? Wand-Deko?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (17. Mai 2021)

Heute kam ein nettes Gäbelchen angeflogen.




Das wurde dann auch sogleich mal probegesteckt, für gut befunden.....




...und in freundlicher Farbe lackiert. Mir gefällts.


----------



## Thias (17. Mai 2021)

Sehr dezent, das Ganze. Gefällt mir.


----------



## joglo (18. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja von Judy trennen  (also alle Judy Federgabel abgeben...), aber nachdem ich gestern das hier bei ebayKA für wenig Geld entdeckt habe und eben schon der Postbote das als Warensendung gebracht hat muss ich wohl doch mal die SL etwas aufmöbeln.


----------



## DrmZ (18. Mai 2021)

Wow, sehr cool!


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Mai 2021)

Heute mal etwas aus dem Dekoshop....


----------



## DrmZ (18. Mai 2021)

Nach so einer schwarz glänzenden Ritchey FD in 27,2mm hab ich jetzt mehr als 2 Jahre gesucht.
Kaum zu glauben, dass die inzwischen so selten sind.
🥳


----------



## IHateRain (18. Mai 2021)

Über die beiden Shirts aus den USA habe ich mich gefreut 





Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## MacB (18. Mai 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Heute mal etwas aus dem Dekoshop....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1274722


😂Auch heute, auch Deko aber vermutlich nicht der gleiche Shop (ist ne repro)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (18. Mai 2021)

Hahaha...

Diese Repro Flagge (und die zweite Version vom gleichen Anbieter) hatte ich vor 5 Tagen im Briefkasten....

Mir gefallen sie sehr gut.

Tom


----------



## Nightstorm (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## andraki (19. Mai 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Diese Repro Flagge (und die zweite Version vom gleichen Anbieter) hatte ich vor 5 Tagen im Briefkasten....
> 
> ...


Wo kann man diese bitteschön erwerben?


----------



## Marix (19. Mai 2021)

andraki schrieb:


> Wo kann man diese bitteschön erwerben?


Die findest du hier:

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das? https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Nightstorm (19. Mai 2021)

Genau....da habe ich sie auch her....

oder hier:









						Flagge Fahne Banner KLEIN Attitude Adroit Pinnacle Fervor Rascal - weiss -   | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Flagge Fahne Banner KLEIN Attitude Adroit Pinnacle Fervor Rascal - weiss -  bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (19. Mai 2021)

Marix schrieb:


> Die findest du hier:
> 
> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das? https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


Ui, bei mir ums Eck. Und lecker Fleisch gibt es auch bei ihm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (19. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja von Judy trennen  (also alle Judy Federgabel abgeben...), aber nachdem ich gestern das hier bei ebayKA für wenig Geld entdeckt habe und eben schon der Postbote das als Warensendung gebracht hat muss ich wohl doch mal die SL etwas aufmöbeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1274630 Anhang anzeigen 1274631


So, nachdem ich auch nach Fotos montiert gefragt worden bin, und ich selber auch sehr gespannt war, so siehts das geile Stück an der Gabel aus...



Leider ist meine 96er SL optisch schon etwas mit Gebrauchsspuren.

Fast wie zu erwarten, die originalen Cantisockel passen nicht ganz, oberhalb dem Gewinde werden die leicht breiter, was in dern AC Brücke anscheinend nicht berücksichtigt ist.
Ich müsste die Löcher in der Brücke etwas aufbohren  🙄, typisch Custom-Teile, oder?

Übrigens da habe ich das gekauft (die anderen Brakebooster von Tektro und Konsorten gibts noch)








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Pliening finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Ihr versteht sicher, dass ich hier nicht nein sagen konnte...

Ich hätte noch ne XC mit etwas schöneren Tauchrohren, mal sehen


----------



## Kettlergenesis (19. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich auch nach Fotos montiert gefragt worden bin, und ich selber auch sehr gespannt war, so siehts das geile Stück an der Gabel aus...
> Anhang anzeigen 1275139
> Leider ist meine 96er SL optisch schon etwas mit Gebrauchsspuren.
> 
> ...


Super Optik 👍😁. AC hatte damals auch ein limitiertes Set im Angebot, wenn ich mich recht erinnere... Mit Kurbel.. Alles(nur) in rot?!?


----------



## DrmZ (19. Mai 2021)

@joglo  Sieht echt cool aus. Aber ich glaub die SL hatte kein shock boots wegen Gewicht und so


----------



## joglo (19. Mai 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> ich glaub die SL hatte kein shock boots wegen Gewicht und so


ich denke doch...




Der Unterschied zur XC ist hauptsächlich der Aluschaft und die Krone ist z.B. bei der SL nicht geschraubt bei der XC schon.
Shockboots waren damals noch nicht uncool


----------



## Kettlergenesis (19. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> ich denke doch...
> Anhang anzeigen 1275213
> 
> Der Unterschied zur XC ist hauptsächlich der Aluschaft und die Krone ist z.B. bei der SL nicht geschraubt bei der XC schon.
> Shockboots waren damals noch nicht uncool


Die ersten SL die 95 in den Handel kamen, hatte alle geschraubte Kronen(eine steht gerade in den Kleinanzeigen zum Verkauf) . Erst ab MJ 96 alle ohne. Natürlich auch wegen des Gewichtes. Zusätzlich(wie auch schon 95,nur noch dünnwandiger)der Schaft und Standrohre aus Easton Aluminum. Auch hier wieder die ersten Auslieferungen so dünne Wandstärken, das viele gebrochen sind. Dann wurde nachgebessert. Unschwer zu erkennen am Mehrgewicht innerhalb des Modelljahres. Hatte früher selbst einige dieser Reklamationen. Trotzdem eine extrem gute Wettkampfgabel mit Carbon"Bremsbügel" sogar unter 1300g bei 230mm Schaft.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (19. Mai 2021)

Bereits gestern im Zulauf ...





Das dritte u. letzte purple-Teil für die "Koralle".


----------



## DrmZ (19. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> ich denke doch...
> 
> 
> Der Unterschied zur XC ist hauptsächlich der Aluschaft und die Krone ist z.B. bei der SL nicht geschraubt bei der XC schon.
> Shockboots waren damals noch nicht uncool



Interessant.
Im Katalog sind sie "barfuß".
https://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/67378-1/RockShox+catalog1996.pdf (Seite7)


----------



## Maliaton (19. Mai 2021)

Nicht groß und auch nicht NOS... Aber ich habe mich heute doppelt gefreut


----------



## andraki (20. Mai 2021)

Aha, danke für den Klein-Flaggen-Tipp.

Das fand heute den Weg zu mir:


----------



## Fischland (20. Mai 2021)

....will die Dinger nicht madig machen aber für die Felgen sind Kool Stop gesünder.
(Außer man will das Bike nicht ernsthaft fahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (20. Mai 2021)

Gestern gabs mal noch einen netten Flaschenhalter und einen schwaddsen Hyperlite Lenker. Der ist aber noch in der Werkstatt, da er noch um 6cm verbreitert wird.


----------



## Velo_Freak (20. Mai 2021)

andraki schrieb:


> Aha, danke für den Klein-Flaggen-Tipp.
> 
> Das fand heute den Weg zu mir:


Ich hab auch noch ein Set in NEU (NOS) rumliegen, falls jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## andraki (21. Mai 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....will die Dinger nicht madig machen aber für die Felgen sind Kool Stop gesünder.
> (Außer man will das Bike nicht ernsthaft fahren )


Die Bremsschuhe sind für einen wall hanger, von daher...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. Mai 2021)

Eben kam ein garnicht soo großes Paket aus Leipzig an. Der Zufall ist schon ein geiler Kollege:


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (22. Mai 2021)

Heute mal kein Paket, sondern persönliche Übergabe.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (26. Mai 2021)

Grade kam der DHL Bote im Auftrag von @gStar_1988 und brachte mir einen Satz Luxuszähne. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die angenehme Transaktion!


----------



## Dean76 (27. Mai 2021)

Hab ihn zwar über die Kleinanzeigen entdeckt aber da der Daniel @Glimmerman ja hier vertreten ist, bedanke ich mich hier auch nochmal




Dann fehlt ja nur noch dass passende GERMANS 

Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## synlos (28. Mai 2021)

Kleine Dinge erheitern das Leben.


----------



## Steff2250 (31. Mai 2021)

Heut mal keine Gummis  

 Die 985 passend zum Booster ... gelocht und die MT 62 Daumies in fast perfekten Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (1. Juni 2021)

Heute gabs mal ein wenig Haute Couture! Vielen Dank an @farao für den schönen Troy Lee Edge!




​​


----------



## Dean76 (2. Juni 2021)

Kein Paket! Sondern persönlich durch den Berliner Berufsverkehr gefahren🙄 und bei "California Sports" abgeholt 




Die kommen ans DAN/ED 👍🏽

LG
André


----------



## braces (2. Juni 2021)

Frisch vom Zoll: 160er Kurbeln aus Brexitland


----------



## Kettlergenesis (2. Juni 2021)

... vor allem mit 230mm Schaft 😃😎


----------



## joglo (2. Juni 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Kein Paket! Sondern persönlich durch den Berliner Berufsverkehr gefahren🙄 und bei "California Sports" abgeholt
> Anhang anzeigen 1284692
> 
> Die kommen ans DAN/ED 👍🏽
> ...


Top, könnte perfekt ans Dan/Ed passen. Freue mich schon auf Bilder.

Auch bei mir sind heute Pedale angekommen, etwas günstiger, aber meiner Meinung recht cool, VP757


----------



## andraki (4. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (4. Juni 2021)

Persönliche Abholung ist immer noch das Beste.


----------



## IHateRain (4. Juni 2021)

Kleinigkeiten auch hier:





Gerade das sweet leaf stem cap habe ich schon länger gesucht. Etweder ausverkauft oder unbezahlbar 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## Nightstorm (6. Juni 2021)

Good (Pudget) Morning Folks!

Update: nix Pudget Morning...

Eher Gruß aus den Cumulus Grey Wolken....


----------



## Steff2250 (6. Juni 2021)

So ein Mist, schon wieder keine Gummis 

 Sollte ein 901 sein in 1 1/8 , hab ich aus den Nachbar-Dörfchen geholt


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Juni 2021)

Was für eine Sauerei


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Juni 2021)

Aus der Menge Material bauen andere einen halben Rahmen


----------



## 531c (7. Juni 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Aus der Menge Material bauen andere einen halben Rahmen
> Anhang anzeigen 1287965


Bei der Länge ist es ja auch der halbe Rahmen.


----------



## MacB (9. Juni 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Was für eine Sauerei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1287929


die kann man doch herrlich zerlegen und polieren








						Bedienungsanleitung für 63-teiliges Puzzle
					

Hallo liebe Altteile-Sammler!  Bin gerade beim "Re-Finishing" einer Arch Supreme und stolpere über einige Dinge.  Hat jemand zu dem guten Stück eine Bedienungsanleitung? Kopie oder pdf würde mir selbstverständlich auch weiterhelfen. Auf der Avid-Page gibt es noch was zur Arch Rival - ist sie...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Juni 2021)

Jaja, bin selber überrascht wie aufwändig die gefertigt sind, auch die Hebel.
Wer hat denn nun ein Tool um die Lager zu wechseln?


----------



## mr_larabee (9. Juni 2021)

Oh, ah aus Amerika! Ein gar NOSsiger Vorbau wartet darauf, mit einem Rocky Ridge verbandelt zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo heute kam mal was an😎
lg sven


----------



## manuelschafer (13. Juni 2021)

Von dem staff decal man himself


----------



## MacB (13. Juni 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Von dem staff decal man himself


Wenn man sieht, wie empfindlich die originalen leider sind, kann er vermutlich monatlich nen Container schicken😇


----------



## manuelschafer (13. Juni 2021)

MacB schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht, wie empfindlich die originalen leider sind, kann er vermutlich monatlich nen Container schicken😇


das sind neue Prints von dem alten Grafik Designer der Firma A...


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank, @Spezi66 .





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## stefanolo (14. Juni 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, @Spezi66 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geil, hatte ich in rot - sehr toll!


----------



## Nightstorm (14. Juni 2021)

Kuckuck...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (14. Juni 2021)

Ein Altura für ein Quantum...


----------



## Nightstorm (14. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (15. Juni 2021)

Habe ich mich total drueber gefreut.





Danke an Kutte.


----------



## synlos (15. Juni 2021)

Ah, Schön, Kurz.


----------



## Dean76 (19. Juni 2021)

Heute im Briefkasten










Vien Dank nochmal an @joglo 

LG
André


----------



## oppaunke (19. Juni 2021)

Ach wie cool!
Viel Spaß beim schmökern!👍😀


----------



## stefanolo (22. Juni 2021)

Kopfschutz


----------



## synlos (23. Juni 2021)

Einkäufe erledigt! 🥵


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## protecbiker (23. Juni 2021)

Der Postbote war auch bei mir   




Gruß aus der Eifel...


----------



## maggus75 (25. Juni 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Einkäufe erledigt! 🥵


Na da finden sich ja langsam die ganzen Smokes, die kurzfristig für nen Tag verfügbar und dann gleich wieder ausverkauft waren...



Da ich nur im Besitz zweier sehr sehr einsamer Darts war und die Smoke schon lange auf der Merkliste hatte, musste ich letztes Wochenende hier auch für artgerechte Gesellschaft sorgen und zuschlagen.

Sie haben sich bereits an einem 90er Stumpjumper und ballburnished GT breitgemacht.


----------



## gStar_1988 (25. Juni 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Na da finden sich ja langsam die ganzen Smokes, die kurzfristig für nen Tag verfügbar und dann gleich wieder ausverkauft waren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei Bike-Discount gibt es die noch problemlos...


----------



## BontragerTom (25. Juni 2021)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Also bei Bike-Discount gibt es die noch problemlos...


Zudem für einen fairen Kurs


----------



## steve73 (25. Juni 2021)




----------



## maggus75 (25. Juni 2021)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Also bei Bike-Discount gibt es die noch problemlos...


Oh, da habe ich die ja auch her. Letzte Woche gabs meine ich aber den Dart nicht mehr oder noch nicht und als ich die eMail Erinnerung "Produkt wieder verfügbar" vom Smoke gesehen habe, waren schon ein paar Stunden vergangen. Ich hatte mal spaßhalber versucht, mehr als meine zwei in den Warenkorb zu legen und bei glaub 6 Stück kam die Meldung "Produkt nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge verfügbar".

Ging dann davon aus, die haben nen kleinen Posten bekommen, der innerhalb paar Stunden leer war.

Vor ein paar Wochen bekam ich schon mal die Meldung "wieder verfügbar", da gabs schon nix mehr, als ich nach paar Stunden reingeschaut habe.

Aktuell wohl wieder voll verfügbar.



[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Zudem für einen fairen Kurs


Eben. Im Basar hier war ein Satz für ich glaub 90 plus Versand inseriert und der wurde die Tage sogar verkauft. Beim BD kosten die rund 71 plus Versand, also 75 komplett.
Muss man nicht verstehen  .


----------



## BontragerTom (25. Juni 2021)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Oh, da habe ich die ja auch her. Letzte Woche gabs meine ich aber den Dart nicht mehr oder noch nicht und als ich die eMail Erinnerung "Produkt wieder verfügbar" vom Smoke gesehen habe, waren schon ein paar Stunden vergangen. Ich hatte mal spaßhalber versucht, mehr als meine zwei in den Warenkorb zu legen und bei glaub 6 Stück kam die Meldung "Produkt nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge verfügbar".
> 
> Ging dann davon aus, die haben nen kleinen Posten bekommen, der innerhalb paar Stunden leer war.
> 
> ...


Abgabe vllt nur als „haushaltsübliche“ Menge? 

Ich habe auch zwei Sätze Dart/Smoke hier liegen falls ich mal bock auf ne Klassiker Runde bekomme.

Den Dart z.B. bekommt man meist noch zuverlässig bei Probikeshop, aber dort wurde er letztens auch etwas teurer. Angebot und Nachfrage..
lieferbar ist er aktuell auch noch bei Bike Components für 33.-
Ergo: Wenn man etwas Geduld mitbringt bekommt man die Reifen, Ungeduld kostet halt mehr..

LG


----------



## maggus75 (25. Juni 2021)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Ergo: Wenn man etwas Geduld mitbringt bekommt man die Reifen, Ungeduld kostet halt mehr


Das dachte ich mir auch. Hat jetzt vielleicht 6 Wochen gedauert und nun ist er auch wieder für vernünftige Preise verfügbar.


----------



## Slopi (26. Juni 2021)

Hallo heute kam mal was zwei Sachen die ich noch haben wollte.
Endlich ne Gabel für mein klein Rascal.😃
Lg sven


----------



## oppaunke (26. Juni 2021)

Und zwar von ganz weit wech.







freue mich wie Bolle.DAS Projekt ist der Vollendung um ein Bauteil näher gerückt.
Es folgen noch 50 weitere…
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (29. Juni 2021)

So zunächst mal sind auch bei mir neue Reifen angekommen.
Ich hatte die kürzlich mal wieder ein paar Tage lang verfügbaren Smoke bzw. Dart schon im Warenkorb als hier im Forum auch noch der Tipp kam, es würde gerade mal wieder Gravelking in 26" geben, ansonsten schon vor Corona ausverkauft.
Obwohl ich eigentlich Classic-Fan bin habe ich mich dann mal lieber fürs moderne, gut rollende Profil entschieden.




Und dann freue ich mich aber auch richtig über die kürzlich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen als Tektro angeboten Cantis.



Ich dachte für den ersten Moment, dass es neben dem Tektro Brake Booster auch wirklich die als Tektro (oder eben Acor, Mounty, Stevens, usw.) gelabelten günstigen, aber meiner Meinung ganz brauchbare Cantis aus Taiwan sind.
Dann habe ich aber auch die breitere Variante in der Kiste entdeckt.

Heute erhalten und gleich mal etwas zusammengesteckt, sollten wie erwartet Joe's sein, und dass noch in toller roter Farbe.



Wollte ich schon lange 😜




Einzig frage ich mich jetzt schon so wie auch andere hier welche ich wohl hinten und welche ich vorne montiere.





						Joe's prototype cantilever brakes - die Installation
					

Guten Tag,  ich möchte hier kurz die korrekte Installation der Cantilever-Bremsen von Joe's Ptototype zur Diskussion stellen, da die Frage in einem Galerie-Thread aufgeworfen wurde, diesen aber m.M.n. sprengt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/brodie-galerie.25053/page-55  Kurz zur Erläuterung des...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## gStar_1988 (29. Juni 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> So zunächst mal sind auch bei mir Reifen angekommen.
> Ich hatte die kürzlich mal wieder ein paar Tage verfügbaren Smoke bzw. Dart schon im Warenkorb als hier im Forum auch noch der Tipp kam, es würde auch gerade mal wieder Gravelking in 26" geben, ansonsten schon vor Corona ausverkauft.
> Trotz Classic-Fan habe ich mich dann mal lieber fürs moderne, gut rollende Profil entschieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1300343
> ...


Die Reifen sehen gut aus. Gibts dazu ein paar Bilder im verbauten Zustand?


----------



## joglo (29. Juni 2021)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Die Reifen sehen gut aus. Gibts dazu ein paar Bilder im verbauten Zustand?


nicht von mir, oder noch nicht, aber @DrmZ hatte hier mal einen tolles Vergleichsbild gemacht:





						Panaracer - Made in Japan! Das beste Set besteht aus?
					

Ein kurzes Update. ;) Nachdem ich vor kurzem bei @BikingDevil die Kombi Smoke/Dart an einem Klassiker kurz Probefahren durfte - danke noch mal, habe ich nun einen Satz bestellt und bin mal gespannt. :) Auch über die Dauer des Versands, da die Lieferung aus Frankreich kommt.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## DrmZ (29. Juni 2021)

etwas aktueller




Hab mir von denen auch noch ein zweites Paar geholt für den ReiseHopper.


----------



## gStar_1988 (29. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube die könnten mir gefallen, allerdings wirken sie schon etwas zahm im Vergleich zu Smok/Dart. Zum Glück scheinen die schon wieder ausverkauft zu sein 🤣


----------



## IHateRain (30. Juni 2021)

Schönes brachte der Postbote auch hier 





Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## AgentKlein (30. Juni 2021)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Schönes brachte der Postbote heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiler Scheiß! Gratulation!


----------



## oppaunke (30. Juni 2021)

Ist das ein Compact Spider an der CQP?


----------



## IHateRain (30. Juni 2021)

Yep  Spider hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht. Muss schauen das ich ihn wieder ordentlich bekomme...









Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (30. Juni 2021)

FF…
Fom Feinsten…😘


----------



## useless (30. Juni 2021)

Vorhin beim Nachbarn abgeholt: Schön seltener 89er Muddy Fox Sorcerer im Neuzustand.


Zuwachs in der Monostay Sammlung....


----------



## kutte (7. Juli 2021)

Toller Zustand


----------



## oppaunke (9. Juli 2021)

Oh, der feine Herr...
Wo wird die denn verbaut? Zusammen mit dem Vorbau?
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## kutte (9. Juli 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Oh, der feine Herr...
> Wo wird die denn verbaut? Zusammen mit dem Vorbau?
> Gruß,
> Oppa


Jaha, mit voller Hose ist gut stinken, wie ein wertgeschätzter Kollege stets anzumerken pflegt 😁😎
Die Kurbel wird zusammen mit dem Vorbau, den Du mir vermacht hast, einst zum Sonntagszwirn eines nossigen 92er Mac B gehören



Der Rahmen steht hier schon seit einigen Jahren und Stück für Stück habe ich über die Jahre die benötigten Teile eingesammelt, wenn sich eine Gelegenheit ergab. Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein einzelner schwarzer Campa-Daumi (rechts oder links ist wurscht) und Campa-Querzugträger, dann könnte ich mit dem Aufbau beginnen. 😊


----------



## mauricer (9. Juli 2021)

Denk dran: funktionierende SSP nicht vergessen. Just sayin'!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (9. Juli 2021)

mauricer schrieb:


> Denk dran: funktionierende SSP nicht vergessen. Just sayin'!


 aus dem Schaden habe ich gelernt. Da hast Du schon für gesorgt 
Es werden welche von Campa werden


----------



## mauricer (9. Juli 2021)

Wird ja ein richtiges Edelbike.


----------



## kutte (10. Juli 2021)

Danke, @Mr.Noog, die Naben sind ein Traum


----------



## synlos (10. Juli 2021)

Kutti-Nator rüstet auf.


----------



## Dean76 (11. Juli 2021)

Bei mir ist vor ein paar Tagen auch mal wieder was angekommen. 

Wieder mal in den Kleinanzeigen entdeckt und da der nette Verkäufer eh am nächsten Tag nach Berlin wollte, auch noch eine persönliche Übergabe bei einem kalten Bierchen

Einmal: 



Titan Vorbau in 1" und etwas länger für mein KGB

Und:




Auch 1" Zoll 




Aber mit "Rückengerechter" Steigung




Beide Teile sind 135mm lang
Bei der Übergabe stellte sich übrigens heraus, dass der Verkäufer auch im Forum vertreten ist.

Liebe Grüße 
Andre


----------



## luckipucki (12. Juli 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist vor ein paar Tagen auch mal wieder was angekommen.
> 
> Wieder mal in den Kleinanzeigen entdeckt und da der nette Verkäufer eh am nächsten Tag nach Berlin wollte, auch noch eine persönliche Übergabe bei einem kalten Bierchen
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß mit den Teilen André und danke nochmal für‘s Bier und den netten Einblick in deinen Fuhrpark.
Gruß 
Lucas


----------



## cjbffm (12. Juli 2021)

kutte schrieb:


> aus dem Schaden habe ich gelernt. Da hast Du schon für gesorgt
> Es werden welche von Campa werden
> Anhang anzeigen 1305285


Darf ich fragen, wieviel Du für die Schnellspanner bezahlt hast? - Die Campas werden ja zu Preisen fast wie Gold gehandelt. 
(Und vor Jahren habe ich mal ein Paar aus einer Grabbelkiste für 10 DM das Stück oder so bekommen...)


----------



## Dean76 (12. Juli 2021)

luckipucki schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Teilen André und danke nochmal für‘s Bier und den netten Einblick in deinen Fuhrpark.
> Gruß
> Lucas


Ach du!  warst das? 


Wir haben ja gar nicht weiter über deinen Usernamen gesprochen.🥴

Dann habe ich ja schon mal mit dir zu tun gehabt.
Gerne doch!

Vielen Dank nochmal!

Und wie du sicherlich gesehen hast, der Titan Vorbau wurde bereits verbaut.

Liebe Grüße
Andre


----------



## kutte (12. Juli 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wieviel Du für die Schnellspanner bezahlt hast? - Die Campas werden ja zu Preisen fast wie Gold gehandelt.
> (Und vor Jahren habe ich mal ein Paar aus einer Grabbelkiste für 10 DM das Stück oder so bekommen...)


Ich kann es Dir gar nicht genau sagen. Ich habe die Schnellspanner vor einigenJahren als NOS zusammen mit einem ebenso nossigen Ritzelpaket gekauft. Eins von beiden hat um die 30 und das andere um die 50€ gekostet, wenn ich das richtig erinnere... Du hast Recht: Campa ist grundsätzlich nicht günstig. Aber mit etwas langem Atem und ein wenig Glück lassen sich von Zeit zu Zeit schon noch erschwingliche Teile finden.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (12. Juli 2021)

Samstag 65km auf Waldshut zum Swiss Paket Shop gefahren und wieder retour. 

Denke habe mir das gute Stück verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (14. Juli 2021)

Hat irre lang gedauert aus USA. Fürs Potts natürlich.


----------



## Glimmerman (15. Juli 2021)

Kein Paket - aber soetwas holt man besser persönlich:





Wie war das? 

„Brügge sehen und sterben.“

nein:

„Stars n Bars fahren und jubeln!“


----------



## cjbffm (15. Juli 2021)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Kein Paket - aber soetwas holt man besser persönlich:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1308263


War das nicht vor kurzem im Ich-hab-was-gefunden-Thread?


----------



## Glimmerman (15. Juli 2021)

Ja. Ich hatte es einen Tick eher entdeckt und gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen können 🙂.


----------



## cjbffm (15. Juli 2021)

Hab' ich's doch an seinen Schuhen erkannt.


----------



## Slopi (16. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute gestern kam mal wieder was schönes freue mich😎
bedanke mich noch mal bei Tom
lg sven


----------



## synlos (18. Juli 2021)

Letztens fast ausgerastet! 😍


----------



## Spezi66 (18. Juli 2021)

Hier geht es zur Nummer zwei









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Neustadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## DasletzteRaven (19. Juli 2021)

Ganz nach dem Titel dieses Fadens - "hurra"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyra (20. Juli 2021)

Post aus GB


----------



## cjbffm (20. Juli 2021)

johnnyra schrieb:


> Post aus GB
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1310642


In einem großen Paket????


----------



## kalihalde (20. Juli 2021)

30 Jahre alt, NOS/NIB.
Bin mir etwas unsicher, ob ich die Schuhe tatsächlich tragen darf.


----------



## gStar_1988 (20. Juli 2021)

Hab mir heute selbst etwas geschenkt....nach langer Suche einen XL M900 Rahmen mit P-Bone gefunden.

Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglchkeit die kreischende VR-Bremse zu beseitigen? Verbaut sind Mavic Cermic Felgen + XT-Vbrake mit Kool Stop.


----------



## gStar_1988 (20. Juli 2021)

Kein tolles Bild, aber ihr versteht meine Gefühlslage


----------



## DrmZ (20. Juli 2021)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Frage:
> Gibt es eine Möglchkeit die kreischende VR-Bremse zu beseitigen? Verbaut sind Mavic Cermic Felgen + XT-Vbrake mit Kool Stop.



Sind das die olivgrünen Kool Stop?
Ein wenig Geräusche machen die 737 V-Brakes ja immer.
Aber ich fahre die auch mit Mavic 217 Ceramic an meinem Zaskar und funktioniert gut mit den olivgrünen Kool Stop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gStar_1988 (21. Juli 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Sind das die olivgrünen Kool Stop?
> Ein wenig Geräusche machen die 737 V-Brakes ja immer.
> Aber ich fahre die auch mit Mavic 217 Ceramic an meinem Zaskar und funktioniert gut mit den olivgrünen Kool Stop.


Ja genau. Bei mir leider ohrenbetäubender Lärm 😅


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. Juli 2021)

gStar_1988 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute selbst etwas geschenkt....nach langer Suche einen XL M900 Rahmen mit P-Bone gefunden.
> 
> Frage:
> Gibt es eine Möglchkeit die kreischende VR-Bremse zu beseitigen? Verbaut sind Mavic Cermic Felgen + XT-Vbrake mit Kool Stop.


Wir haben seinerzeit O-Ringe um die Hebelei des Bremsparallelogramms gespannt und den Belägen mehr Pfeilung spendiert. Da hat abs. garnix irgendein Geräusch gemacht!


----------



## gStar_1988 (21. Juli 2021)

Diesen Trick würde ich gerne mal in Bidlern sehen🤣

Gibt es zufällig noch neue passende Ersatzbeläge?


----------



## Fischland (21. Juli 2021)

...schönes Rad u. genau meine Größe.
Würde die Bremse runterwerfen u. durch eine Avid ersetzen. (dann is Ruhe)


----------



## Spezi66 (21. Juli 2021)

Wenn die Flanken eingebremst sind, brauchst du auch keine grünen Beläge mehr. Hinzu kommt, daß die bei Nässe fast keine Wirkung haben.


----------



## Kettlergenesis (21. Juli 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Wir haben seinerzeit O-Ringe um die Hebelei des Bremsparallelogramms gespannt und den Belägen mehr Pfeilung spendiert. Da hat abs. garnix irgendein Geräusch gemacht!


Shimano hat seinerzeit dann auch relativ schnell reagiert und definitiv zur Nachrüstung empfohlen. In der Anfangszeit war eine korrekte Justierung OHNE Quietschen unmöglich! Viele Händler haben damals experimentiert mit O Ringen, Blechstreifen und Pappe......


----------



## joglo (21. Juli 2021)

es gab damals auch recht viele Artikel in den Bike-Magazinen dazu, z.T. mit Shimano Unterstützung mit zig Tipps, und auch ein offizielles Unterlegscheibenset fürs Parallelogramm von Shimano das helfen sollte.
Neben guten Bremsbelägen und penibler Einstellung der Bremse solltest Du auch möglichst lange Schrauben benutzen. Da gabs 4 verschiedene Längen. Das sollte auch etwas die Vibration verhindern.

@gStar_1988  check doch mal als erstes ob das Parallelogramm Spiel hat, merkt man schon bei puren Wackeln an dem Ding, wenn ja, dann helfen auch keine anderen Beläge oder Schrauben.

Die beste Abhilfe hat @Fischland schon geschrieben  
Gerade auch bei den fast komplett schwarzen Cannondale Bike, sehen doch schwarze Avid oder auch "nur" Tektro sowieso auch besser aus, und schwupps, bremsen OK und ohne Quietschen...


----------



## gtbiker (21. Juli 2021)

Ihr habt aber schon gesehen dass es gar nicht um die 737 geht?


----------



## kongloghost (21. Juli 2021)

und wenn schon, dann 739. 737 sind Cantis. Bei den 750 sollte leichtes Anwinkeln der Beläge schon Besserung erzielen.


----------



## joglo (21. Juli 2021)

Machen wir mal lieber wieder weiter hier im Thread...

Wobei bei mir die Tage zunächst mal ein großes Paket weg ging




(27 Umwerfer und Schaltwerke, en bloc verkauft, damit zwar nicht den max. Erlös erzielt, aber auch keinen Aufwand gehabt)

um das "Taschengeld" für ein Paket mit großer Lesefreude für mich ran zu schaffen



(Zufällig genau 27 Prospekte, mit Alpinestars, Answer/Manitou, Univega, GT und anderen schönes Zeugs)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Geschäften. Wobei ich auch etwas um-shifte, vom Bike-Keller zum Arbeitszimmer 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (22. Juli 2021)

kutte schrieb:


> Danke, @Mr.Noog, die Naben sind ein Traum
> Anhang anzeigen 1305745


Oh Gott, direkt die nächste Schwachstelle eingebaut…
Doch nichts gelernt…


----------



## kutte (22. Juli 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Oh Gott, direkt die nächste Schwachstelle eingebaut…
> Doch nichts gelernt…


Papperlapapp  Wir wissen doch aus der Vergangenheit: was ein Radioaktivitätswarnzeichen trägt, ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut. Das kann gar nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## Slopi (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute heute kam mal wieder was schönes.
Lg sven😎


----------



## DrmZ (26. Juli 2021)

Post aus Fernost. 🧐


----------



## synlos (28. Juli 2021)




----------



## joglo (28. Juli 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Post aus Fernost. 🧐
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1313451


Sieht ja sehr interessant aus!
Ich habs schon zweimal nach Japan geschaft, die vor Ort erhältlichen Zeitschriften zum Thema Bikes sind da ja beieindruckend, einzig MTB-mäßige Infos waren eher rar. Deshalb bin ich erstaunt was Du da für Schätze aufgegabelt hast.

Wäre nett wenn Du mal bei Gelegenheit etwas Einblick / ein paar Bilder aus den Katalogen posten könntest. Hoffentlich ist das Material wenig text-lastig 😛


----------



## Maliaton (28. Juli 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1314134Anhang anzeigen 1314135


Der Newbie unter den Klassik-Fans möchte gern wissen, was das für schöne Schnellspanner sind.


----------



## synlos (28. Juli 2021)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Der Newbie unter den Klassik-Fans möchte gern wissen, was das für schöne Schnellspanner sind.


Schnelle Antwort: GR = Gravity Research
Sind eher Twister als Schnellspanner.


----------



## DrmZ (28. Juli 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn Du mal bei Gelegenheit etwas Einblick / ein paar Bilder aus den Katalogen posten könntest. Hoffentlich ist das Material wenig text-lastig 😛



Mach ich - aber dann vielleicht besser in deinem Katalog Thread, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (28. Juli 2021)

...so viele Aufklebers... 



Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## newsboy (28. Juli 2021)

ein leichter rahmen!


----------



## IHateRain (28. Juli 2021)

Fahrradteil aus Titanium -> ja 🙈 Allerdings ist es kein Rahmen. Ich muss demnächst echt mal wieder einen Aufbau-thread starten...

...ich werde demnächst einen starten! 🤟

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## joglo (29. Juli 2021)

Die Quelle von Neulich war noch nicht ganz versiegt, habe nochmals ein paar Broschüren erwerben können


----------



## Mathes66 (29. Juli 2021)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest den 93er DBR Katalog zu scannen. Da würde ich mich sehr drüber freuen.


----------



## joglo (29. Juli 2021)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest den 93er DBR Katalog zu scannen. Da würde ich mich sehr drüber freuen.


habe vor das meiste Zeugs zu scannen und zu posten, weil ich mich selber auch immer darüber freue alte Unterlagen im Internet dokumentiert zu finden.
Nur kann ein bisschen dauern und wo veröffentlichen ist mir auch noch nicht klar, wollte erst bei Retrobikes, aber das ist so zäh bis das mal jemand ins Manufacturer-Archive stellt...

Übrigens, die DB Katalogseiten von 93 in englisch gibts hier:





						1993 Diamond Back Catalog (USA)
					

Hi, have scanned this into a single .PDF, too large to upload as an attachment, where do I send it so it can be placed in the Archive? Thanks




					www.retrobike.co.uk
				



Ich habe mir da ein PDF erzeugt, leider zu groß für hier (wollte Dir IM schreiben, hat leider nicht geklappt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (29. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Info.   Hatte gar nicht mitbekommen, dass mittlerweile der 93er Katalog bei Retrobike verfügbar ist. Habe ich mir gleich mal abgespeichert.


----------



## Nightstorm (30. Juli 2021)

Klein, fein und neu.

Die Wolke ☁️ freut sich..


----------



## euphras (31. Juli 2021)

Nach monatelanger Suche hat es endlich geklappt:






SunTour XC II non-braced Bärentatzen aus ca. 80-85. Sie wurden mir von einem geschätzten Forenmitglied per PN angeboten. Die MKS (Mikashima) Pedalkappen waren auch gleich mit dabei und müssen nicht extra bestellt werden.
Danke Oliver!


----------



## Spezi66 (2. August 2021)

VeloBase.com - Component: Tourney XT
		


Vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch noch alles für einen frühen 80er Aufbau zusammen.


----------



## Slopi (6. August 2021)

Etwas schönes kam gestern an mein Dank geht an ein Forums Mitglied.
28/32 loch😎
Lg sven


----------



## IHateRain (6. August 2021)

...wie soviele hier habe ich ebenfalls eine Art "imaginäre Liste von Rädern, bzw. Rahmen-Set´s, die man gerne mal aufbauen und fahren mag". Nach nun schon mehreren Jahren mit diesem Hobby könnt Ihr euch ggf. vorstellen, dass meine persönliche Liste hiervon recht kurz ist. Die wenigen, auf der Liste verbliebenen Räder/Set´s sind natürlich auch relativ selten - und wenn angeboten, dann auch entsprechend im Preis!

Hätte mir vor einer Woche jemand gesagt, das ich innnerhalb von wenigen Tagen eines dieser Rahmen-Set´s von meiner Liste hier haben würde, ich hätte es nicht geglaubt 

Und doch...





Verpackungsinspektor bei der Arbeit 

Inhalt:





Ich will eigentlich kein weiteres Bild des dann noch teilweise verpacken Set´s zeigen, denn Ihr Bike-Nerds seht direkt um was es sich handelt  Ein Aufbau-thread allerdings wäre dann ggf. drin ✌️

Bin dann mal weg - auf Teilesuche 

Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## Sylvester (6. August 2021)

> > ...ich plädiere auf Änderung des Titels in:


Der "Hurra, es ist ein großes Paket angekommen - Und schaut was drin ist! - Thread​Und NEIN es gibt hier auch keine Grauzonen: Verpackungsmaterial zählt nicht!


----------



## 531c (6. August 2021)

@IHateRain hat einfach Isoliermaterial für die Heizungsrohre im Keller besorgt.


----------



## Dean76 (6. August 2021)

Ein Karton und Verpackungsmaterial steht wahrscheinlich früher oder später  bei jedem auf der Liste

LG
Andre


----------



## Maliaton (6. August 2021)

Da bin beruhigt. Ich dachte, ich habe den wesentlichen Hinweis einfach nicht entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (6. August 2021)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Aufbau-thread allerdings wäre dann ggf. drin ✌️
> ...


mach hinne!!


----------



## Slopi (7. August 2021)

Heute kam noch mal was Die Felgen  für die Naben. Schön leicht🤓
Lg sven


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (9. August 2021)

Grade eben konnte ich ein kleines Paket von Peter @cbb in Empfang nehmen.
Mal wieder klasse Arbeit und ein sehr angenehme Abwicklung!


----------



## Lorenzini (10. August 2021)

Klein aber fein. Ick bin Nudelfan.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. August 2021)

Letzte Woche kam was neues in den Stall. Da es aber in der Nähe stand, kam es im Kofferraum, statt im Paket zu mir.

@Lorenzini vielen Dank nochmal für den Sattel!


----------



## funny1978 (10. August 2021)

bei mir sind Teile für das Alan angekommen

ITM Tomahawk Vorbau und ITM Lenker, dazu noch ne Sattel

danke @gtbiker


----------



## mauricer (10. August 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Letzte Woche kam was neues in den Stall. Da es aber in der Nähe stand, kam es im Kofferraum, statt im Paket zu mir.
> 
> @Lorenzini vielen Dank nochmel für den Sattel!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1320682Anhang anzeigen 1320683Anhang anzeigen 1320684Anhang anzeigen 1320685Anhang anzeigen 1320686



Sehr schönes Bike. Gratuliere.


----------



## Slopi (14. August 2021)

Morgen Leute da kam mal was müssten eigentlich hier gut dran passen. Oder was meint ihr
Lg sven


----------



## Dean76 (14. August 2021)

Also farblich schon. (evtl.🤔)
Aber zeitlich?🧐

LG
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maliaton (14. August 2021)

Slopi schrieb:


> Morgen Leute da kam mal was müssten eigentlich hier gut dran passen. Oder was meint ihr
> Lg sven


Schick. Aber Kommata würden in den Text auch gut passen. 😉 Da zerbricht man sich ja den Kopf vorm ersten Kaffee.


----------



## Slopi (14. August 2021)

Ja hallo André da hast du recht.
Lg sven


----------



## Dean76 (14. August 2021)

Slopi schrieb:


> Ja hallo André da hast du recht.
> Lg sven


Geht ja nicht darum,(Kommata) dass ich recht habe.
Ist und bleibt dein Rad.
Wenn es dir besser gefällt, verbaue sie doch.
Aber meiner Meinung nach würde ich es so belassen.
Sieht doch schick aus.

LG
Andre


----------



## caemis (17. August 2021)

Klein aber fein...


----------



## wtb_rider (17. August 2021)

ach du hast den, an dem war ich auch dran und plötzlich war er weg.
naja denkst du bitte an mich und meine Frau wenn er weg könnte ja?
Danke und Gruss Kay


----------



## caemis (17. August 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ach du hast den, an dem war ich auch dran und plötzlich war er weg.
> naja denkst du bitte an mich und meine Frau wenn er weg könnte ja?
> Danke und Gruss Kay


Mach ich Kay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (26. August 2021)

Nun kann es am Quantum weiter gehen...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (28. August 2021)

Mir ist da grade eine komplette XT und ein Satz Reifen zugelaufen.


----------



## Shivar (31. August 2021)

Wenn man ein Classic-Bike nur wegen der Bremsen für's Youngtimer-Projekt kauft (und @wenners hilft): Corratec Grizzly Bow 203.


----------



## joglo (31. August 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Classic-Bike nur wegen der Bremsen für's Youngtimer-Projekt kauft (und @wenners hilft): Corratec Grizzly Bow 203.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1331537


Lass sehen, bitte...


----------



## Shivar (31. August 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Lass sehen, bitte...


----------



## joglo (31. August 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


>


den Paintjob finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, aber trotzdem würde ich Dir mal empfehlen mit dem Bike doch zumindest mal ne ordentliche Tour zu fahren, bevor Du das zerschlägst bzw. weiterverscherbelst...
Sieht doch ganz nett aus.


----------



## Shivar (31. August 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> den Paintjob finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, aber trotzdem würde ich Dir mal empfehlen mit dem Bike doch zumindest mal ne ordentliche Tour zu fahren, bevor Du das zerschlägst bzw. weiterverscherbelst...
> Sieht doch ganz nett aus.



Die Bremsen sind fest verplant. Habe Monate danach gesucht. 

An sich hast Du recht für so schöne Klassik-Bikes. Aber ich möchte es in versierte Hände abgeben. Die Bremsen waren eh nicht original, der Rest fast zu 100% schon. Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand, der dann wieder original XT Cantis verbaut und das Ding so belässt. Zerrupfen fänd ich auch zu schade.


----------



## wtb_rider (31. August 2021)

Hätte nochn Satz rote Maguras…. Nur falls das von Interesse wäre.


----------



## Shivar (31. August 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Hätte nochn Satz rote Maguras…. Nur falls das von Interesse wäre.



Danke, ich möchte aber nicht weiter investieren. Wenn ich hier im Basar das Ding nochmal detailliert mit eigenem Thread anbiete, kannste das aber gern nochmal drunter schreiben. Optisch würde es ja passen. Neonrote Johnny T. hätte ich sogar auch noch liegen, das passt aber nicht so ins Konzept.


----------



## Slopi (3. September 2021)

Gestern kam mal wieder was schönes an. Mein Dank geht an Tom
Lg sven😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (3. September 2021)

Die Woche kam bei mir eine Syncros Holzfäller (Red & Black Buffalo Check) Regenjacke an.





Die Sammlung wächst .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde 🇨🇦


----------



## andraki (7. September 2021)

... sind schon eine Weile bei mir...


----------



## synlos (7. September 2021)




----------



## Fischland (10. September 2021)

…kam grade in blau und wurde dann schnell silber.

Gab es von den Teilen Nachbauten ?


----------



## armin-m (10. September 2021)

Sind ja schon lauter Löcher drin! Kannste wegwerfen ... (zu mir ...)


----------



## Fischland (10. September 2021)

..warte mal kurz..








NEIN.


----------



## 13Rockon13 (10. September 2021)

Schon wieder 2 Tage her 😌


----------



## joglo (10. September 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> …kam grade in blau und wurde dann schnell silber.
> 
> Gab es von den Teilen Nachbauten ?


muss ganz schön ätzend sein das Zeug dass Du zum Abbeizen benutzt, komplett zerfressen 🤣

(aber in Ernst, magst Du den Namen deiner Geheimwaffe zum Enteloxieren weitersagen, oder hast Du das mal schnell in der Mittagspause abgeschliffen und poliert?, Ist auf jeden Fall gut geworden)


----------



## Fischland (10. September 2021)

..kein Geheimnis  :  warmes Wasser u. Abflussreiniger (Granulat) u. dann polieren, polieren, polieren .


Die Klemme  habe ich übrigens  für 6,50€ inkl. Versand  in der kleinen  Bucht gekauft. 
Darum auch meine  Frage  nach Nachbauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (10. September 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> …kam grade in blau und wurde dann schnell silber.
> 
> Gab es von den Teilen Nachbauten ?



Falscher Thread, hier geht es nur um große Pakete!


----------



## Fischland (10. September 2021)

....hättest  mal die Umverpackung  von dem Teil sehen sollen.


----------



## Dean76 (10. September 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> …kam grade in blau und wurde dann schnell silber.
> 
> Gab es von den Teilen Nachbauten ?


Ja!
Es gab auch Nachbauten.
Aber die sind, wie ich meine genauso begehrt.🤪
Und den Preis, den du bezahlt hast, kann man als "Mega Schnapper" bezeichnen.

Gratulation

LG
Andre


----------



## Dean76 (10. September 2021)

Ach ja……

Heute kam auch für mich ein Paket an

Machine Tech Zero Flex




Vielen Dank nochmal an Georg @Titanfreak 

Mal sehen, ob sich mein Merlin auch so freut🥴

Lieben Gruß 
Andre


----------



## synlos (10. September 2021)

Zero Flex QL.
Check mal auf Risse - bei der 1 2 3, wenn Sie im Einsatz waren.


----------



## Dean76 (10. September 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Zero Flex QL.
> Check mal auf Risse, wenn Sie im Einsatz waren.


Sind die etwa dafür bekannt?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (10. September 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Sind die etwa dafür bekannt?
> 
> LG











						1996 MachineTech ZeroFlex QL adjustable brake levers For Sale
					

1996 MachineTech ZeroFlex QL adjustable brake levers For sale on Pinkbike buysell




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Slopi (11. September 2021)

gestern kam ein Paket🤓
lg sven


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. September 2021)

Kein Paket, Abholung, bei 19.3kg auch besser   









Grüße Franky​


----------



## manuelschafer (12. September 2021)

wenn man ein Lenker aus UK "bestellt" bzw ersteigert 🤖🥴


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (12. September 2021)

Heute kam ein LRS. Nicht im Paket, sondern aus der Hand eines guten Kumpels. Mal sehen, ob die Italiener meine 102kg verkraften.


----------



## joglo (12. September 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Heute kam ein LRS. Nicht im Paket, sondern aus der Hand eines guten Kumpels. Mal sehen, ob die Italiener meine 102kg verkraften.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1338761Anhang anzeigen 1338762Anhang anzeigen 1338763


Der LRS ist bildschön 😍

Die zu den Felgen und auch filigrane Rahmen und Gabel etwas dicken Reifen mögen mir nicht so gefallen...
Gehts denn mit dem Kona noch richtig in den Morast, weil ansonsten wäre mir auch das Profil der Nobby Nic zu störrisch auf harten oder glatten Untergrund?


----------



## Koe (13. September 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> …kam grade in blau und wurde dann schnell silber.
> 
> Gab es von den Teilen Nachbauten ?


Ja gab es hatte eine in türkis.


----------



## DasletzteRaven (13. September 2021)

Lange gesammelt und endlich aus den USA mit BONVU zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## Fischland (13. September 2021)

Koe schrieb:


> Ja gab es hatte eine in türkis.


...ok u. woran zu erkennen ?


----------



## funny1978 (13. September 2021)

Post aus Spanien ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (14. September 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...ok u. woran zu erkennen ?


Keine Ahnung. Hatte noch keine originale im Vergleich in der Hand.


----------



## Nightstorm (15. September 2021)

Holy Moly....

Was für ein Zustand!


----------



## synlos (16. September 2021)

Eieiei - so viel Neues.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (20. September 2021)

Heute gabs wieder einen Face-to-Face Schnapp. 30.-€ wurden gegen einen ungeliebten, aber auch fast ungefahrenen schlammigen Fuchs getauscht. Letztendlich profitierten drei andere Kandidaten von den nun vorhandenen Teilen und es blieb noch einiges übrig.


----------



## kalihalde (20. September 2021)

Am Samstag habe ich bei @Rieboldo ein Alpinestars Cromega DX von 1991 abgeholt . Vielen Dank für die Besorgung .
Die etwas außergewöhnliche Ausrichtung der Sattelstütze führt zu einer sehr speziellen Sattelstellung, die dem Vorbesitzer wahrscheinlich nur bedingt Fahrvergnügen bereiten konnte. Leider hatte ich bei der Abholung kein Werkzeug dabei, um diesen Frevel umgehend zu beseitigen. 
Auf dem Rückweg leuchtete die Burg Hohenzollern so schön im Abendlicht. Da musste ich ein Foto machen. Ich habe das Rad nur schnell aus dem Auto geholt, Foto gemacht und bin keinen Meter mit dem Rad gefahren .





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## mauricer (21. September 2021)

Lüg doch nicht Hagen @kalihalde . Du kannst ruhig zu deinem fertigen, wenn auch sehr individuellen Aufbau stehen.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (21. September 2021)

Und das war drinnen ...  👍


----------



## MacB (21. September 2021)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Und das war drinnen ...  👍 Anhang anzeigen 1342927


Das ist ja ein schönes Teil  - aber was ist das?  🤔 

mit anderen Worten: du bist hier in der Classic-Ecke gelandet und nach üblicher Einschätzung finden sich hier nur Dinge wieder, die vor 1996 das Licht der Welt erblickt haben.

Viel Spaß mit deiner AXS Dropper ... mich nervt das Gepiepse als Bestätigungston (daher fahre ich Eagle mit Wire und BikeYoke)


----------



## kutte (21. September 2021)

MacB schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein schönes Teil  - aber was ist das?  🤔
> 
> mit anderen Worten: du bist hier in der Classic-Ecke gelandet und nach üblicher Einschätzung finden sich hier nur Dinge wieder, die vor 1996 das Licht der Welt erblickt haben.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deiner AXS Dropper ... mich nervt das Gepiepse als Bestätigungston (daher fahre ich Eagle mit Wire und BikeYoke)


Ich würde denken, das ist eine Teleskopstütze - musste aber auch zweimal hinschauen. Der erste Gedanke war: Was'n das für ne interessante Dämpferpumpe?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (21. September 2021)

kutte schrieb:


> Ich würde denken, das ist eine Teleskopstütze - musste aber auch zweimal hinschauen. Der erste Gedanke war: Was'n das für ne interessante Dämpferpumpe?!?


ach - du meinst ne moderne Ausgabe von sowas hier? 
das gabs doch früher schon ... ohne Strom halt ... hält dafür aber ewig, kostet nicht viel und du kannst den Akku nicht verlieren


----------



## useless (21. September 2021)

Heute für noch nicht mal 40€ inkl Versand NOS. War ein richtiger "Schuss aus der Hüfte" 




Nach dem Projekt ist vor dem nächsten...


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (21. September 2021)

MacB schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein schönes Teil  - aber was ist das?  🤔
> 
> mit anderen Worten: du bist hier in der Classic-Ecke gelandet und nach üblicher Einschätzung finden sich hier nur Dinge wieder, die vor 1996 das Licht der Welt erblickt haben.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deiner AXS Dropper ... mich nervt das Gepiepse als Bestätigungston (daher fahre ich Eagle mit Wire und





MacB schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein schönes Teil  - aber was ist das?  🤔
> 
> mit anderen Worten: du bist hier in der Classic-Ecke gelandet und nach üblicher Einschätzung finden sich hier nur Dinge wieder, die vor 1996 das Licht der Welt erblickt haben.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deiner AXS Dropper ... mich nervt das Gepiepse als Bestätigungston (daher fahre ich Eagle mit Wire und BikeYoke)


Hoppala - war mir nicht bewusst, dass da nur Altes im Paket sein darf, um hier eingestellt zu werden ... Sorry & nix für ungut!


----------



## IHateRain (23. September 2021)

Heute kamen die Laufräder für´s Newsboy 





Nun kann es da auch weitergehen 





Beste Grüße
IHR


----------



## MacB (23. September 2021)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Beste Grüße
> IHR


Endlich deine langersehnten Könige👍


----------



## wtb_rider (23. September 2021)

Sowas hatte ich auch mal. 
bei Ebay erstanden, einen total lächerlichen Preis eingegeben obwohl ich überhaupt keine Kohle hatte. Ich war mir sicher das es eh nix wird und hab den LRS dann für 170 euro abgestaubt
Kohle hatte ich immernoch nicht aber das konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (25. September 2021)

...vom Kona-Virus infiziert, und so mußte ein 93´Lava Dome ins Haus!
Besten Dank an @Glimmerman


----------



## noka78 (30. September 2021)

Der langersehnte Laufradsatz fürs Yeti Fro ist vor Wochen schon eingetrudelt…









Doch bevor die Farmer raufkommen mussten sie erst eine Kur durchlaufen, nachgedunkelte Stellen nach meiner Dr. Skinwall Methode wieder aufgehellt und anschließend mit Reifenschaum behandelt.
American Classic Schnellspanner rin…








und fertig fürs Montieren…









Großen Dank an dich Micha @IHateRain 
Die Freude ist riesig !

Yeti-Grüße
Norman


----------



## IHateRain (30. September 2021)

Yep, ist ein geiler LRS - nun an einem top Rad


----------



## FantaFantastico (30. September 2021)

@noka78 toller Laufradsatz, die Schnellspanner passen super zu den Naben. Darf ich fragen wie deine Dr. Skinwall Kur ausschaut. Danke


----------



## noka78 (1. Oktober 2021)

FantaFantastico schrieb:


> @noka78 toller Laufradsatz, die Schnellspanner passen super zu den Naben. Darf ich fragen wie deine Dr. Skinwall Kur ausschaut. Danke



Klar, hier meine Anleitung- alles ohne Gewähr und Garantie 





__





						Dr. Skinwall - Symptom Sonnenbrand
					

Experiment + Operation gelungen - seltene X1 Pro's werden wieder rollen.             mehr Fotos im Album. Kurzbericht+Auflösung folgt...  (die letzte Nacht war zuviel für Rücken und Finger)  Grüße aus der Praxis  Norman




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## kalihalde (2. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir ist auch mal wieder etwas angekommen .













Vielen Dank @NH185,

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Oktober 2021)

Das Ding is cool…


----------



## Maliaton (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe heute auch endlich ein großes Paket ausgepackt. Ein neues Brot-Und-Butter-Projekt...


----------



## synlos (5. Oktober 2021)

Gaga-ø - aber wenn man sich shims basteln kann...


----------



## MacB (5. Oktober 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Gaga-ø - aber wenn man sich shims basteln kann...


Hi Tom,

genau so einen Shim brauch ich auch   
(aber auf 27,2 und nicht auf 26,8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (5. Oktober 2021)

MacB schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> genau so einen Shim brauch ich auch
> (aber auf 27,2 und nicht auf *26,8*)


Wie kommsten darauf?


----------



## MacB (5. Oktober 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Wie kommsten darauf?


Stimmt, Erinnerungsfehler. Habe falsch ne Französisch-AMERICANische Freundschaft verknüpft. 🤯


----------



## Slopi (6. Oktober 2021)

Es kam was feines zur Vollendung eines Projekts.
Mein Dank geht an Tom für seine tolle Arbeit
Lg sven😎


----------



## Maliaton (6. Oktober 2021)

Slopi schrieb:


> Es kam was feines zur Vollendung eines Projekts.
> Mein Dank geht an Tom für seine tolle Arbeit
> Lg sven😎


Einen halben Like gab es auch für das Tapedeck. 👍


----------



## synlos (6. Oktober 2021)

Tandberg Receiver gibts hier auch noch. Muss mal checken ob der noch im Hause ist.


----------



## Diesy (6. Oktober 2021)

Der Tandberg Receiver ist ja auch ein Klassiker aus Mitte/Ende der 70´, steht bei mir auch im Wohnzimmerzusammen mit 3 Dual Plattenspielern


----------



## Fort (7. Oktober 2021)

Das alte (Rodi/28) wg. andauernden Speichenbruch mit Sapim Strong neu eingespeicht,
und bei der Gelegenheit gleich ein neues (Newman/Acros/32) dazubestellt


----------



## Slopi (7. Oktober 2021)

Heute kam mal wieder was.😎
hätte nicht gedacht dass ich die Felgen mal in diesem Zustand kriege🤠
und die schönen XT
lg sven


----------



## Slopi (8. Oktober 2021)

Heute kam noch paar Kleinigkeiten😎
lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabbid (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Mitinsassen,

dieser Tage klingelte mal wieder der DHL Bote mit dem typischen Spruch an der Gegensprechanlage „Paket, ich stell es hier unten ab, ok?“ „ja ok“ meine Standardantwort. Wenn man in einer fünfköpfigen Familie lebt, kommen andauernd Pakete, mein Puls war also normal.

bis ich nach unten in den Hausflur ging und dort ein ZIEMLICH Großes Paket vorfand. Sofort war mir klar, was das ist. Ab in den Keller und sofort das Messer gezückt.




Da ist es….





quasi neu. Konserviert über nahezu 30 Jahre.

Ein 1992er Rocky Mountain Vertex, der erste und einzige Jahrgang bei dem das Vertex aus Stahl war.

und dann natürlich noch in der einzig wahren Farbe: blau!


----------



## kalihalde (10. Oktober 2021)

Glückwunsch zum wunderschönen Vertex, @rabbid 

Bei mir ist kein Paket angekommen, sondern ich habe etwas in Berlin persönlich abgeholt. Vielen Dank nochmals, @funny1978 .





Schlimmes Suchtverhalten .

Ein schönes Restwochenende wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## planist (10. Oktober 2021)

rabbid schrieb:


> Hallo Mitinsassen,
> 
> dieser Tage klingelte mal wieder der DHL Bote mit dem typischen Spruch an der Gegensprechanlage „Paket, ich stell es hier unten ab, ok?“ „ja ok“ meine Standardantwort. Wenn man in einer fünfköpfigen Familie lebt, kommen andauernd Pakete, mein Puls war also normal.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön! sieht ja wirklich wie nur aus. 
Ist die Gabel auch dabei? 

Ich hab beim damaligen Aufbau meines Vertex mal etwas recherchiert.. und viele 92er scheint es nicht zu geben. 

bin gespannt wie du es aufbaust.


----------



## rabbid (10. Oktober 2021)

planist schrieb:


> Sehr schön! sieht ja wirklich wie nur aus.
> Ist die Gabel auch dabei?
> 
> Ich hab beim damaligen Aufbau meines Vertex mal etwas recherchiert.. und viele 92er scheint es nicht zu geben.
> ...



Ja selbst das Innenlager war ohne ein Anzeichen von Siff 





die Gabel war nicht dabei. Nach aktuellem Stand wird es eine Tange Switchblade. Das passt ziemlich gut. Eine Bontrager Composite sah doch etwas zu fett aus.

Der Rest des Aufbaus ist eine Mischung aus Classic und Youngtimer Parts, weshalb ich das nicht näher ausführe 😉


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei dem Rahmen hab ich auch kurz gezuckt.


----------



## planist (10. Oktober 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Bei dem Rahmen hab ich auch kurz gezuckt.


Ach war der letztes bei ebay oder ebay ka?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ja gut, groß war es nicht das Paket...

Ich weiß noch nicht mal ob ich ihn sicher montiere, der Ritchey Vector macht sich auch gut und ist nen bissl schlanker. Aber in dem Zustand hab ich mir den mal zur Anprobe gesichert.


----------



## protecbiker (15. Oktober 2021)

Na das gefällt mir doch..


----------



## BerndBB (19. Oktober 2021)

Nach über einem halben Jahr ist es nun endlich angekommen: Das erste Mountainbike von KTM aus 1988:



Erstbesitz und original - bis auf den Sattel.
Wenn jemand einen Iscaselle zu verkaufen hat, bitte melden:


----------



## joglo (19. Oktober 2021)

BerndBB schrieb:


> Nach über einem halben Jahr ist es nun endlich angekommen: Das erste Mountainbike von KTM aus 1988:
> Anhang anzeigen 1357510
> Anhang anzeigen 1357509
> 
> ...


Colles Ding, ist das aus der Oberpfalz, hatte mal das gleiche Modell zumindest in der Merkliste bei den Kleinanzeigen?


----------



## BerndBB (19. Oktober 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Colles Ding, ist das aus der Oberpfalz, hatte mal das gleiche Modell zumindest in der Merkliste bei den Kleinanzeigen?


Danke. Nein, es kommt aus Österreich.
Das aus den Kleinanzeigen habe ich auch gesehen.


----------



## joglo (19. Oktober 2021)

BerndBB schrieb:


> Danke. Nein, es kommt aus Österreich.
> Das aus den Kleinanzeigen habe ich auch gesehen.


Finde es auch nicht mehr 😢
hey aber immerhin hat KTM Dein Bike noch in der History Sektion der Webpage





						KTM Bike Industries - KTM Bikes
					

KTM BIKE INDUSTRIES. 50 Jahre erfolgreiche und anerkannte Fahrradkompetenz. Du suchst ein Fahrrad, dann bist du hier genau richtig!




					www.ktm-bikes.at
				






Bitte das Rad bei Gelegenheit mal etwas mehr vorstellen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Oktober 2021)

Definitiv. Eventuelle eine Aufbauthread, auch wenn es sich da "nur" ums Putzen, Aufarbeiten und Konservieren geht.


----------



## BerndBB (19. Oktober 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Finde es auch nicht mehr 😢
> hey aber immerhin hat KTM Dein Bike noch in der History Sektion der Webpage
> 
> 
> ...


„Die Anzeige ist nicht mehr verfügbar“ von den Kleinanzeigen.
Ja, und es passt gut zu meinem KTM Race Line von 1996. Da sieht man, was ich in den Jahren getan hat.
Den originalen Sattel zu finden, könnte schwierig werden…
Die originale Satteltasche habe ich schon.


----------



## BerndBB (19. Oktober 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Definitiv. Eventuelle eine Aufbauthread, auch wenn es sich da "nur" ums Putzen, Aufarbeiten und Konservieren geht.


Zumindest werde ich ein Foto vom fertigen Rad posten. Wird aber dauern, bis ich dazukomme.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Oktober 2021)

Anruf vom Kumpel, hier liegt ein altes Rad auf dem Wertstoffhof, magst du das haben? Selbstverständlich  

1988iger Kuwahara Cheetah, mit allerhand Umbauten.... 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noka78 (22. Oktober 2021)

Gestern endlich angekommen, die Anspannung und Vorfreude war kaum noch auszuhalten…




Abends als dann alle schliefen konnte ich das Paket in Ruhe auspacken, obwohl die ersten Anzeichen am Karton und Schraubenklimpern im Inneren nichts gutes erahnen ließen.












Der Verlust hielt sich aber GsD in Grenzen und es fehlte nur eine Schraube vom Deerhead-Daumie.

Endlich hat es geklappt - ein frühes Fat Chance mit der wunderschönen Box-crown forke!
Weiteres demnächst im Thread dazu !

PS: Den Zusammenbau musste ich natürlich bis in die Nacht noch zelebrieren


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Oktober 2021)

Ooooohhh


----------



## Slopi (23. Oktober 2021)

Etwas kleines😎


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (25. Oktober 2021)

Wenn es welche gibt, sollte man sie auch kaufen!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. Oktober 2021)

Definitiv. Zweimal normal, zweimal extralight, um die 670g. 



​


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Oktober 2021)

die sind schon geil dir Dinger,..


----------



## joglo (25. Oktober 2021)

Auch mal ein bisschen Farbe muss sein


----------



## ChiliAli (27. Oktober 2021)

Hab auch mal wieder ein paar Teilchen bekommen in der letzen Zeit.



Nuke Proof Barend Combo ( aus England )



Nuke Proof Vorderrad



Critical Racing Lenker ( aus der USA )

 Die Joe`s Sachen günstig aus den USA bekommen.




und noch ein paar andere nette Sachen.


----------



## kutte (28. Oktober 2021)

Das vorletzte Teil für einen Aufbau, auf den ich mich schon sehr, sehr lange freue, ist angekommen 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (30. Oktober 2021)

Endlich mal in der richtigen Größe. 😍


----------



## kutte (30. Oktober 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Endlich mal in der richtigen Größe. 😍Anhang anzeigen 1363741


Hast Du den Rahmen von Oppa übernommen?


----------



## synlos (30. Oktober 2021)

kutte schrieb:


> Hast Du den Rahmen von Oppa übernommen?


Aber sowas von, da ging kein Weg dran vorbei. Gestern abgeholt.


----------



## kalihalde (30. Oktober 2021)

Paket aus USA angekommen .











Die Gabel soll dann hier rein.




Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Oktober 2021)

Das wird gut, an dem Ding hast du eh noch n bissl zu tun oder?
Gruss Kay


----------



## joglo (30. Oktober 2021)

Gleich zwei sehnsüchtig erwartete Pakete eingetrudelt:
Ich bin ja Fan der RBP (Tektro, Acor, u.a.) CNC Bremsen. Da musste ich mich bei gutem Angebot eindecken.



Noch gibts da mehr, vlt hole ich mir selber gleich noch mehr...




__





						Suche - Suche Tektro 373 A CNC Bremshebel in Purple oder in Silber gerne auch die Cantis
					

Hi, falls jemand die Tektro CNC Bremshebel (bzw. RBP, Acor, usw.) und Bremsen dazu sucht ich habe gerade ne Quelle aufgetan wo noch einige in NOS rumliegen. Ich warte mal ob alles reibungslos klappt, kann aber den Kontakt dann gerne weitergeben.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




und dann darf ich endlich das rot eloxierte Syncros Alukurbel Sahneschnittchen in den Händen halten



Auch wenn ich noch immer etwas mehr Infos dazu suche





						Syncros Teileübersicht von 1990-1998
					

.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Gleich mal schnell Kettenblätter hinhalten.



Syncros KBs habe ich leider keine, die schwarzen RF wären meines Erachtens ja ganz OK, nur bräuchte ich für meinen geplanten Aufbau eher was helles.
Hat jemand zufällig schicke Alukettenblätter mit BCD94?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (3. November 2021)

BIKE Jahrgang 1993 🤩


----------



## Killerkralle (3. November 2021)

Vor Corona hätte man das einfach im vorbeigehen mitgenommen, heute freut man sich wenn man es endlich kaufen darf. Schon schön.


----------



## ster (3. November 2021)

Winterprojekt (oder auch länger) ist eingetroffen.
Zaskar 06/93, müsste also ein 1994 Modell sein, komplett XTR außer Umwerfer
Wenig gefahren und leider auch wenig gepflegt, vom Erstbesitzer erworben.

Mal schauen was sich daraus zaubern lässt  - wenn die Garage aufgeräumt ist


----------



## kutte (3. November 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Und was kommt jetzt?
> Rennlenker?


Er ist da. Im Prinzip kann es losgehen 😊


----------



## Slopi (4. November 2021)

Etwas kleines feines felgen sind auch schon im Zulauf.
Lg sven


----------



## wtb_rider (6. November 2021)

Huch…
Da ist man ma n paar Wochen nicht zu Hause….


----------



## noka78 (6. November 2021)

Die Pizza is bestimmt nich mehr genießbar


----------



## synlos (6. November 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Huch…
> Da ist man ma n paar Wochen nicht zu Hause….
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1368182


Was passiert wohl, wenn Du n paar Monate nicht zu hause bist...?


----------



## wtb_rider (6. November 2021)

Eigentlich gar nix.
Keine Ahnung was da in mich gefahren ist.
Ein Set wird mich sofort wieder verlassen.
Bei allem anderen muss ich mal kucken.
Aber erstmal bin ich dann wieder weg. Genau ankucken werd ich mir das Ende November.
Gruss Kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. November 2021)

Schlimmer Rückfall Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (9. November 2021)

Bastelware für kalte Tage!
Ich wollte ja mal einen Scheibenbremsumbau angehen…..


----------



## kalihalde (9. November 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wollte ja mal einen Scheibenbremsumbau angehen…..


Frag mal bei @tofino73 nach, er hat das wohl bereits mehrfach bei Alpinestars-CroMo-Rahmen gemacht bzw. machen lassen.
Ich persönlich finde diese Umbauten ja nicht so prickelnd, aber es ist ja Dein Rad


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (9. November 2021)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Frag mal bei @tofino73 nach, er hat das wohl bereits mehrfach bei Alpinestars-CroMo-Rahmen gemacht bzw. machen lassen.
> Ich persönlich finde diese Umbauten ja nicht so prickelnd, aber es ist ja Dein Rad


Muss mal schauen. Der Lack sieht schon richtig mies aus. Aber erst gehe ich da mol noch mit schwerem Poliergerät ran und lass mich überraschen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Thias (10. November 2021)

Post von @joglo

Ich freue mich ein weiteres Exemplar der frühen Hinterbaufederungen ausprobieren zu können. Auf gehts zur Teilesuche.




...muss ich nur noch raus finden, wie der Stack aus Unterlagsscheiben zusammen gehört...


----------



## joglo (10. November 2021)

Thias schrieb:


> Post von @joglo
> 
> ...muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wieder Stack aus Unterlagsscheiben zusammen gehört...


viel Spaß damit, bzgl. des Lagers kann ich Dir das Bild aus dem Manual schicken, ist auch recht einfach...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. November 2021)

Eine kleine Odysee findet ihr Ende. Danke @Don_Juan !


----------



## BerndBB (15. November 2021)

Weiter geht es hier:





						Made in Austria
					

Zuwachs in der Familie Sator.      Sator Hyster XT und Sator DLX (Mischung aus LX und DX Teilen).




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## maggus75 (15. November 2021)

Nix großes und nix supercooles seltenes...

Aber passend zu meinem 1993er Wheeler 6600 einen originalen Sattel in Neuzustand und sogar mit 1993er Prägung. Bombastische 11 inkl. Versand bei den Kleinanzeigen  .

Nicht das der aktuelle Vetta SP Manganese nicht cool wäre, ich bin auch sicher kein Katalogfetischist, aber der leider löchrige originale hat finde ich auch sehr sportlich ausgesehen.


----------



## Nightstorm (17. November 2021)

Nicht groß, aber passend für Pretty in Pink....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (17. November 2021)

Koch stix garniert an Wellgo Käfigen... Mal was Neues...
Dazu noch eine Sattelstange a la IRD...
Und noch allerlei anderem Gedöns... (kommt später)


----------



## wtb_rider (17. November 2021)

Ich glaube ich weiss genau woher das kommt. Ist es blau?


----------



## ster (17. November 2021)

Anscheinend sind gerade PIZZA-Wochen  🤪
Heute die erste größere Lieferung eingetroffen, mal gucken was drin ist für meinen GT Zaskar LE Aufbau





und besonderen Dank an Tom von der blabla Mitfahrzentrale, der mir  dieses Cannondale Schätzchen 600 km quer durch die Republik gekarrt hat (Kaufgrund: Spinergy) - falls jemand Interesse am Rahmenset hat - einfach melden.


----------



## ster (17. November 2021)

...  uuuund ausgepackt, na da schau her! 🤗


----------



## synlos (18. November 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich weiss genau woher das kommt. Ist es blau?


Recht hatter. Hing halt noch Gedöns mit dran. Großer Dank geht an @armin-m , bist ne Wucht ohne Brumme!


----------



## wtb_rider (18. November 2021)

Um das Teil bin ich lange rum geschlichen, mir wars leider zu gross. Teilemässig war das ein guter Deal.
Gruss Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (18. November 2021)

Gestern geschossen, heute geliefert:


----------



## MacB (18. November 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Gestern geschossen, heute geliefert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1374369Anhang anzeigen 1374370


anscheinend gibt es die ja heute auch/noch/wieder? Hat da wer Ahnung von seit wann es die gibt bzw. wie die aktuelle zu beurteilen ist? Ist das so ein "wird ewig weitergebaut" wie die Shannon?


----------



## Steff2250 (21. November 2021)

Die Woche angekommen.......

 NOS/NIB


----------



## Slopi (21. November 2021)

Die Tage kam auch mal was😎
Lg sven


----------



## wtb_rider (23. November 2021)

Der Rahmen dazu wurde heute endlich auch mal gesichtet und erste Pläne geschmiedet!


----------



## Don_Juan (23. November 2021)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Eine kleine Odysee findet ihr Ende. Danke @Don_Juan !


Ich freue mich auf Bilder in Aktion


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (23. November 2021)

Don_Juan schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf Bilder in Aktion


Guggst du hier, mein Freund:






						War das Wetter bei Euch heute nachmittag auch so schön?
					

Ich weiß, weder MTB noch in dem Sinne "Classic" eher nur alt 😉 Das Wetter hielt sich hier doch etwas besser als vorhergesagt und da bei dem Regen der letzten Woche sowieso alles aufgeweicht hat mal wieder das RR bewegt. Allerdings nicht so sehr auf den Straßen. Muss sagen der Gravelking fährt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Nightstorm (23. November 2021)

Gleich 2 Päckchen sind heute angekommen.

Die m. E. absolut beste Brille ever produced. Habe eine seit 30 Jahren im Einsatz und jetzt eine weitere zum Wechsel.

M-Frame mit der Scheibenform "Heater".





Pasendes Säckle inclusive...





Und noch was schönes langes für eines der KLEINS.


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (23. November 2021)

Persönliche Übergabe / Warenaustausch mit bestem Dank an @kalihalde  Prost!


----------



## MacB (23. November 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Gleich 2 Päckchen sind heute angekommen.
> 
> Die m. E. absolut beste Brille ever produced. Habe eine seit 30 Jahren im Einsatz und jetzt eine weitere zum Wechsel.
> 
> ...


ohne Scharnier? = Pro M-Frame?
Hab auch zwei, beste ever. Mit Persimmon Tönung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (24. November 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1376940
> Persönliche Übergabe / Warenaustausch mit bestem Dank an @kalihalde  Prost!



Gerne geschehen. Ich habe zu danken, @Horster_Schwabe. Bilder vom abgeholten Objekt gibt es am Wochenende .


----------



## Kettlergenesis (24. November 2021)

Post für mein nächstes Projekt gekommen 😁... Johnny lässt grüßen


----------



## Kettlergenesis (24. November 2021)

Umwerfer mit einem Rahmen dran stand verpackt vor meiner Tür 😎


----------



## Nightstorm (25. November 2021)

Und weiter geht's mit fett und glänzend


----------



## BontragerTom (25. November 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Gleich 2 Päckchen sind heute angekommen.
> 
> Die m. E. absolut beste Brille ever produced. Habe eine seit 30 Jahren im Einsatz und jetzt eine weitere zum Wechsel.
> 
> ...



Meine schwarze Pro M Frame ist leider gerissen..passiert bei den unlackierten leider öfter.

Ersatz ist aber noch reichlich vorhanden...


----------



## Splatter666 (26. November 2021)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Meine schwarze Pro M Frame ist leider gerissen..passiert bei den unlackierten leider öfter.
> 
> Ersatz ist aber noch reichlich vorhanden...


Unten mitte und rechts bitte zu mir


----------



## joglo (26. November 2021)

Nicht wirklich vergleichbar, weil nur "CycleTech" gelabelt, nicht meine (außer der die ich mir unten rechts rausgesucht habe) und keine Vitrine (sondern gehört zu Erbmasse, wo ich neulich die ganzen RBP Bremsen besorgt habe)...
Trotzdem hat mich die tolle Sammlung oben zumindest grob vom zeitgenössischen Style der Brillen ein bisschen daran erinnert:


----------



## ole-botze (26. November 2021)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Ersatz ist aber noch reichlich vorhanden..


Ganz oben links ist sub zero, gell? Die ist der Wahnsinn. Damit schaust aus wie eine Fliege


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. November 2021)

ole-botze schrieb:


> Damit schaust aus wie eine Fliege



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole-botze (26. November 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen


OK, eine schillernde Ölfliege 

Ich war letztens auch neon unterwegs, mit sub zero. Allerdings materialtechnisch nicht klassisch...


----------



## armin-m (26. November 2021)

Ne SubZero hab ich hier auch noch mit komplett dunklen Gläsern - böse Fliege...


----------



## kalihalde (26. November 2021)

Eigentlich nicht "meine" Marke, aber wenn´s NOS ist, kann man ja mal eine "KLEINe" Ausnahme machen .









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Nightstorm (27. November 2021)

Und weiter geht's mit Post aus Italien

NOS


----------



## AgentKlein (27. November 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's mit Post aus Italien
> 
> NOS
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte immer, ich kenne alle DA Teile, welche es seinerzeit zu kaufen gab. Wieder was gelernt....


----------



## Nightstorm (27. November 2021)

Ist für die FC 7410....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (27. November 2021)

Frisch eingetroffen😎


----------



## kutte (27. November 2021)

Sehr schöner LRS, @Slopi 👍


----------



## kalihalde (28. November 2021)

.


----------



## kalihalde (28. November 2021)

Horster_Schwabe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1376940
> Persönliche Übergabe / Warenaustausch mit bestem Dank an @kalihalde  Prost!



Hier noch das ausstehende Bild vom abgeholten Objekt.




Einen schönen 1. Advent wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Maliaton (2. Dezember 2021)

Kein Bling-Bling Eloxal oder Klein - aber ich freue mich auf dieses Projekt

Gekauft nach einem Hinweis von @joglo im hiesigen Entdecker-Thread


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Dezember 2021)

Vorab: schönen Dank nochmal an @mcada für die Abholung und Zusendung.
Nur, was hab ich da jetzt überhaupt?


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Dezember 2021)

Auf den Naben steht noch der Rest von sealed bearing system.
EBB 100/130, ein 6f Schraubkranz wat dabei und darunter ein  Suntour Speichenschutz.
Hat jemand eine Idee zum Hersteller der Naben?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Dezember 2021)

Da die Speichen auch aus Japan sind (Hoshi) tippe ich auf japanische "Sunshine" Naben.


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Dezember 2021)

Danke, könnte passen.





						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / Gold Sunshine Sealed Hubs
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				



Hatte auch schon in Richtung Suzue gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Makaba (3. Dezember 2021)

Dachte passend zum Radl 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. Dezember 2021)

Die wilden Greifer sind schon länger da, ich hab sie aber erst die Tage aufgezogen.


----------



## Fischland (3. Dezember 2021)

...sieht Sau stark aus !


----------



## Maliaton (7. Dezember 2021)

Und nochmal italienisches Blut..
Besten Dank an @*Frank*


----------



## *Frank* (7. Dezember 2021)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Und nochmal italienisches Blut..
> Besten Dank an @*Frank*



Die Gabel ist aber nicht verloren gegangen?


----------



## Maliaton (7. Dezember 2021)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist aber nicht verloren gegangen?


Vor lauter Freude gar nicht mit aufs Bild gebracht - aber nachgeholt


----------



## RC7 (7. Dezember 2021)

Kein großes Paket, nur ein kleines Päckchen, aber immerhin:




Da ich kürzlich auch noch unerwartet eine (fast komplette) XTR Gruppe in recht gutem Zustand offeriert bekommen habe (zu einem Preis auf den ich selbst noch was drauf geschlagen habe, weil es mir sonst unangenehm gewesen wäre), wird wohl irgendwann endlich mal was schönes klassisches zusammen gebaut werden. Eigentlich finde ich nur blau eloxiert richtig schön und das würde auch gut zu meinem Plan passen mal ein Marin Team Titanium aufzubauen (und mir nicht noch mal einen entsprechenden Rahmen durch die Finger gehen zu lassen), mit den blauen Marin Cantis und anderen passenden Teilen. Die Frage ist aber ob ich der Nabe das umeloxieren wirklich antun will. Die Alternative könnte sein einen Rahmen ähnlich wie die grün-blauen Fat Chance aufzubauen, an den könnten sowohl grüne als auch blaue Eloxalteile passen. Mal schauen was sich so ergibt.


----------



## Dean76 (8. Dezember 2021)

RC7 schrieb:


> Kein großes Paket, nur ein kleines Päckchen, aber immerhin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also mit dem „Umeloxieren“ würde ich schon mal lassen.
Der Rest klingt gut
Aber Marin Titanium und FAT Chance sind auch zwei völlig  unterschiedliche Schuhe

Und bitte keine Marin Bremsen 😵‍💫

Allein die Pineapple Nabe mit den Marin Bremsen in Verbindung zu bringen, verursacht Kreislauf

LG
André


----------



## Dean76 (8. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir kam heute die andere aus dem „Weihnachtsmarkt-Verkauf“ an.





Vielen Dank nochmal @hohenstaufen 

LG
André


----------



## leftyben (10. Dezember 2021)

Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten?!
Die Gabel hat sich mein Altitude gewünscht, den Ringle gibts als kleine Überraschung dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (10. Dezember 2021)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute die andere aus dem „Weihnachtsmarkt-Verkauf“ an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1384536
> 
> ...


Wow, die Nabenflansche sehen aber vertrauenswürdig aus - sind die aus Titan gedreht?


----------



## Dean76 (11. Dezember 2021)

euphras schrieb:


> Wow, die Nabenflansche sehen aber vertrauenswürdig aus - sind die aus Titan gedreht?



Ne!
Aber die ist schon schön!


----------



## Slopi (11. Dezember 2021)

Gestern kam mal wieder was an Felgen und Naben zusammengefügt 😎
Schön wenn die Frau im Fahrradladen arbeitet.
Lg sven


----------



## Dean76 (11. Dezember 2021)

Slopi schrieb:


> Gestern kam mal wieder was an Felgen und Naben zusammengefügt 😎
> Schön wenn die Frau im Fahrradladen arbeitet.
> Lg svenAnhang anzeigen 1385874



Wo kommen die denn rein?


----------



## Slopi (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo André Jürgen bringt mir heute was.😎
Ich mache dann mal ein Foto
Lg sven


----------



## Slopi (11. Dezember 2021)

Noch passen zu den Lauflaufradsatz😎 hey kein Paket aber gebracht bekommen.
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (18. Dezember 2021)

Tatsächlich mal wieder etwas größer...





Endlich ist das Pärchen komplett..





Und damit meine ich nicht Nikolausi und Engelchen....


----------



## Kettlergenesis (18. Dezember 2021)

XTR /Mavic M 231.....kam super gut verpackt an und darf sich auf ein 93er Pro Racing freuen.....


----------



## Slopi (18. Dezember 2021)

Die Tage kam was kleines😎
Lg sven


----------



## BontragerTom (18. Dezember 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Ist für die FC 7410....


Ich dachte die wären da serienmässig dran gewesen?


----------



## Nightstorm (19. Dezember 2021)

Das ja, aber nicht immer mehr vorhanden...


----------



## DrmZ (20. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Maliaton (20. Dezember 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1390043


HIYAH!!!


----------



## Nightstorm (23. Dezember 2021)

2 Pakete sind doch noch vor Weihnachten angekommen.

Einmal klein und fein und sehr gepflegt....

















Einmal groß und schwer und recht dreckig...









Dafür habe ich dann aber auch eine nette Beschäftigung, wenn Radeln über die Tage aus wettertechnischen Gründen keinen großen Spaß macht.

Dann wird umgespeicht und das Projekt Pink vs. Black kann beendet werden.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Spezi66 (23. Dezember 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Einmal klein und fein


... liegt hier auch noch herum, falls jemand möchte.


----------



## andraki (23. Dezember 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> ... liegt hier auch noch herum, falls jemand möchte.


Solche schwarzen XT-Naben als Satz oder einzeln suche ich auch gerade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (23. Dezember 2021)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> liegt hier auch noch



Schwarz? Wie lang?


----------



## Spezi66 (23. Dezember 2021)

Guck ich gleich mal


----------



## andraki (23. Dezember 2021)

Vorderradnabe mit 100 und Hinterradnabe mit 135 mm…


----------



## Spezi66 (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde sagen, das sind seniorengerechte 90mm.












Auf der Oberseite sind leider ein paar feine Kratzer. Ich kann mal versuchen, die noch weg zu bekommen.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (23. Dezember 2021)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Schwarz? Wie lang?


Schon länger!


----------



## kalihalde (23. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir kam heute time correct(e) Kleidung an 





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Makaba (24. Dezember 2021)

Ein kleines Licht erblickt die Welt 🙂
Heute gekommen und direkt verbaut fügt es sich wunderbar in das Gesamtbild. Jetzt fehlt noch ein Scheinwerfer für vorne...


----------



## Nightstorm (28. Dezember 2021)

Danke an @Spezi66 für einen ultraschnellen Versand:





Und dann lag etwas Bettlektüre im Briefkasten:





Mit interessanter Preisliste zu Salsa, WTB, Bullseye und Co....

Wer alte Preise benötigt, bitte per PN melden.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Slopi (30. Dezember 2021)

Nach Weihnachten kommen immer die schönsten Sachen😎
LG sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (30. Dezember 2021)

Was ist denn das für ein Lenker?
Und wo soll der dran?🤔

LG
André


----------



## Slopi (30. Dezember 2021)

Und noch was geiles😎


----------



## Maliaton (31. Dezember 2021)

Nicht als Paket sondern besser - mit persönlicher Übergabe. Das neue Jahr wird bunt! 🥳


----------



## Glimmerman (31. Dezember 2021)

Kein Boutique Kram aber trotzdem die schönste Kurbel die ich je hatte. Guck mal du besonders @egmont Knut.
Jetzt stehe ich nur vor dem Dilemma soetwas überhaupt zu entjungfern aber da ich keine Vitrine habe 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Shivar (31. Dezember 2021)

Schnieke! 
Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## Glimmerman (31. Dezember 2021)

Weiß ich nicht aber ein echtes Leichtgewicht ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Dezember 2021)

Bei den Kurbeln gab's einen Rückruf, check vorher lieber ob deine da betroffen ist @Glimmerman .


----------



## Glimmerman (31. Dezember 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Bei den Kurbeln gab's einen Rückruf, check vorher lieber ob deine da betroffen ist @Glimmerman .


Danke. Der betraf aber nur die Road und Cross Kurbeln. Mtb läuft 👍!


----------



## Maliaton (1. Januar 2022)

Bereits gestern ist noch was angekommen...
Nein, kein Rahmen wie es die Verpackung vermuten lässt....
Sondern Teile um die beiden italienischen Projekte voranzutreiben. Dank an @hohenstaufen


----------



## sebse (4. Januar 2022)

Wird ja immer schwieriger gute Starrgabeln zu finden … da konnte ich die Gleiss nicht liegen lassen


----------



## Dean76 (5. Januar 2022)

Nachdem ich sie schon seit einiger Zeit in den Kleinanzeigen beobachte, habe ich dann doch noch „zugeschlagen“
Und so kam heute einen kleines leichtes Paket an.





„Lieber haben als brauchen“

Lieben Gruß 
André


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (8. Januar 2022)

Nur ein kleines Paket ... und nur mein original, sau schweren ;-) , Selle vom RidgeRunner neu beziehen lassen.



und komplett gelb wäre mir zu viel gewesen, also klassisch schwarz.


----------



## andraki (8. Januar 2022)

Eine schwarze XT-Kurbel (FC-M730) fand den Weg zu mir. Vielen Dank an Renè @Maliaton!


​


----------



## Slopi (9. Januar 2022)

Nur was kleines mit Patina aber genauso richtig😎


Lg §Ben


----------



## Dean76 (10. Januar 2022)

DANKE! TOM




IRD 
Ich wollte schon immer mal eine haben
Und bevor ich mir in den Ar….beiße, dass ich sie „damals“ nicht gekauft habe, musste ich jetzt zuschlagen.




Und die mussten es auch noch sein




Die Ausbeute




Mehr kommt dann in meinem „Vogel“ Aufbau

Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## Dean76 (12. Januar 2022)

Ähm ja…🤔

Ich hab gerade einen „Run“




2 weitere Optionen fürs FAT


Und ne andere Sattelstütze fürs Slingshot 

LG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (12. Januar 2022)

....habe keine Ahnung von FAT en Rädern , aber den Temper finde ich sehr passend.


----------



## Dean76 (14. Januar 2022)

Fehlt aber noch nen Vorbau 🤔




LG
Andre


----------



## msony (14. Januar 2022)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Fehlt aber noch nen Vorbau 🤔
> Anhang anzeigen 1402665
> 
> LG
> Andre


Das Teil wiegt doch nen halbes Kilo Andre.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Januar 2022)

Das ist Fakt, Leichtbau war das nicht. Trotzdem ein schöner Vorbau.


----------



## Dean76 (14. Januar 2022)

Wie gesagt, ich hab zur Zeit nen „Run“





edco Laufradsatz




Lieben Gruß
André


----------



## synlos (14. Januar 2022)

Ich stehe auf Bienen.


----------



## joglo (18. Januar 2022)

Kein Paket, aber Dank netten Tip von jemandem der auch ab und zu hier ist konnte ich heute Mittag schnell in München bei einen Kleinanzeigenangebot zuschlagen



(bevor das irgendwann demnächst in  dem "...sucht das nicht wer" Thead gepostet worden wäre 😛).

Das Ding hat sich wirklich wie etwas zu vermuten war als Specialized S-Works herausgestellt



und hat noch ein paar XTR Teile dran (aber nicht mehr alle), zudem ne IRD Stütze und nette TriAlign Bremsen. Das gabs günstig, sogar von einem auf alte Bikes - wenn auch Rennräder - spezialisierten Händler.
Der Rahmen ist aber mit so wahrscheinlich 53cm leider nur was für größere als mich. Trotzdem freue ich mich das Bike zunächst mal in meine Bike-Katakomben zu verschleppen.

Es sollte soweit ich das sehe ein S-Works M2 von 1992/3 sein.
Hier ist aber fast das einzige was ich dazu gefunden habe:


			https://www.mtbr.com/threads/1993-s-works-m2.1032756/
		






						1992 Specialized S-Works M2
					

Well, after almost 20 years my friend convinced me to try mountain biking again. And since I've still got my old 88 Stumpy frame hanging in my garage I started looking on craigslist for some parts. I happened to stumble across an ad for a $50 mountain bike and when I clicked on the link, the...




					www.retrobike.co.uk
				



Hier gabs auch mal eins:





						Verkaufe - Specialized S-Works M2 aus 92/93 viele Syncros Teile
					

Ein weiteres S-Works verlässt meine Sammlung, es stammt aus dem Jahr 1992/93 Rahmen ist aus einer Aluminium/Duralcan Legierungen, zu damaligen Zeiten mit das leichteste was es gab. Leider hielt die Farbe auf dieser Legierung nicht sonderlich gut, weshalb hier und da der Lack etwas ab ist...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Leider finde ich keinen gescheiten Katalog oder ähnliches. Der bei 1993er S-Works bei RBUK u.a. hat Grafikfehler bzw. auch nicht das Bike aufgelistet.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mal im Spezi-Thread die Experten bemühen müssen.

Edit: habe eben den 1992er S-Works Katalog gefunden





						1992 Specialized S-Works, full catalogue
					






					www.retrobike.co.uk
				




Voila:


----------



## Fischland (18. Januar 2022)

...echt  schöner Fang. (und passt mir)


----------



## Thias (18. Januar 2022)

Gratulation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (20. Januar 2022)

Directly from Italy. 😍


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (20. Januar 2022)

Dann drück


synlos schrieb:


> Directly from Italy. 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1406124Anhang anzeigen 1406125


Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass die Stollen länger als 20km halten! Meine taten's leider nicht.
Eigentl. schade, die Dinger schauen sehr nett aus und rollen garnichtmal so schlecht.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Januar 2022)

Ich wollte auch 4 Stück kaufen, aber die Kommunikation war äusserst zäh, und 4x16€ Versand war es mir dann auch nicht wert.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (20. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch 4 Stück kaufen, aber die Kommunikation war äusserst zäh, und 4x16€ Versand war es mir dann auch nicht wert.


Dasmit den Versankosten ist bei dem Händler aber kein Problem. Ich konnte das damals schnell mit ihm klären und zahlte nur 1x !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Januar 2022)

Das habe ich auch mit ihm geklärt, war auch seinerseits kein Problem. Bei eBay ließ sich das aber nicht ändern, sprich 4 Reifen im Warenkorb - 4 x Versand. Preisvorschlag minus 3x Versand hat er dann ablaufen lassen. Alles nicht so einfach. Und am A....lecken wollte ich ihn dann auch nicht.


----------



## AgentKlein (20. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und am A....lecken wollte ich ihn dann auch nicht.


Hat er dir das angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PEUGEOTfan (20. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch mit ihm geklärt, war auch seinerseits kein Problem. Bei eBay ließ sich das aber nicht ändern, sprich 4 Reifen im Warenkorb - 4 x Versand. Preisvorschlag minus 3x Versand hat er dann ablaufen lassen. Alles nicht so einfach. Und am A....lecken wollte ich ihn dann auch nicht.


Das muss er in paypal anpassen! Sind nur 2 Klicks- und wie gesagt, war bei mir damals kein Ding. Ärgerlich war eben, dass sich die Pellen nach ca. 50min schon zerlegt hatten. Wohlgemerkt beim Eisdielen-Contest in der City!


----------



## Marix (20. Januar 2022)

Wieso kauft ihr die Reifen nicht auf Amazon?  

15 Euro Versand. Egal, wieviel ihr nehmt.


----------



## synlos (20. Januar 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch 4 Stück kaufen, aber die Kommunikation war äusserst zäh, und 4x16€ Versand war es mir dann auch nicht wert.


Kaufen, auch mit 4x16€ und dann eine Rechnung von Ihm erstellen lassen. Ging jetzt das 2. Mal einwandfrei über die Bühne.


PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Dann drück
> 
> Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass die Stollen länger als 20km halten! Meine taten's leider nicht.
> Eigentl. schade, die Dinger schauen sehr nett aus und rollen garnichtmal so schlecht.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Laufen bestens, auf mehreren Rädern, ohne Blockverlust.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. Januar 2022)

synlos schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Laufen bestens, auf mehreren Rädern, ohne Blockverlust.


Hmmmmm, ich war aber, glaube ich, nicht der einzigste, der dieses Problem hatte. Echt schade, die Dinger gefallen mir optich extrem gut.


----------



## joglo (21. Januar 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, ich war aber, glaube ich, nicht der einzigste, der dieses Problem hatte. Echt schade, die Dinger gefallen mir optich extrem gut.


Sehen alt aus, aber sind aber nur zweimal und insg. keine 100km, hauptsächlich auf Schotterwegen gerollt 🙁




Allerdings sind das Spinx, und ich habe die übers Forum als einmal montiert gekauft (zweifle das auch nicht an, weil vor der ersten Fahrt haben die noch top und absolut neu ausgesehen).

Ich hoffe mal die anderen Vittoria Modelle sind besser und Ihr habt mehr Glück.

Übrigens ist der Verkäufer aus Italien meiner Erfahrung nach freundlich und fair. Hatte mir nach ner Falschlieferung von anderen Reifen sofort das Geld zurückgesendet und sich nett entschuldigt.


----------



## Slopi (21. Januar 2022)

Die Tage kam mal wieder was schönes mein Dank geht an Tom😎
Wie nicht anders gewohnt Superqualität.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (23. Januar 2022)

Gestern in der Post ...







... 785 gr. in 1"Zoll. 

Das letzte Puzzleteilchen ist bereits im Zulauf - dann beginnt der Aufbau.


----------



## DrmZ (24. Januar 2022)

Die Mag21 fürs Zaskar ist gerade angekommen. Vielen Dank an @BikingDevil!


----------



## MacB (24. Januar 2022)

😍😍


----------



## MacB (24. Januar 2022)

Slopi schrieb:


> Die Tage kam mal wieder was schönes mein Dank geht an Tom😎
> Wie nicht anders gewohnt Superqualität.Anhang anzeigen 1406931


500 mm ???? 👍👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (24. Januar 2022)

American Express oder wie das heisst.


----------



## Fehli (25. Januar 2022)

So schön neu"


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Januar 2022)

Uhhhhh!


----------



## nutallabrot (25. Januar 2022)

Sind die Sticker original? Der eine sieht nach S-Works M2 aus (Made in the USA) und der andere nach GT (designed in the USA).


----------



## Dean76 (25. Januar 2022)

Bei dem zweiten habe ich auch gleich an GT gedacht.🤔
Der erste war auch an meiner MRC

LG
André


----------



## yo_felix (25. Januar 2022)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Sind die Sticker original? Der eine sieht nach S-Works M2 aus (Made in the USA) und der andere nach GT (designed in the USA).


Zumindest der "Made in USA" ist original, der andere war bei mir nicht drauf. Meine waren aber auch nicht so pervers geile NOS Stücke!


----------



## Diesy (26. Januar 2022)

Heute kam ein kleines Päckchen aus dem Norden Deutschlands zu mir zurück!
Inhalt XT-SL M732 Schellen,
die zum "schwarz" eloxieren bei @Glimmerman vorbeigeschaut haben.
Hier das Ergebnis

Vorher


Nachher



Ich mußte beim Bilder machen feststellen, das es garnicht so einfach ist, 
die Teile so in Szene zu setzen das die perfekte Arbeit von Daniel zum tragen kommt!
Besten Dank nochmal!
Grüße vom Ammersee


----------



## DasletzteRaven (27. Januar 2022)

Juhuuu. Die Nippon Parts sind da


----------



## luckipucki (28. Januar 2022)

Schon fast 2 Wochen her, aber zeigen wollte ich noch das hässliche Litespeed  Umbau folgt..... 




Schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathes66 (28. Januar 2022)

luckipucki schrieb:


> Schon fast 2 Wochen her, aber zeigen wollte ich noch das hässliche Litespeed  Umbau folgt.....


Alter Schwede, was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße? Cool, da ist sogar eine Litespeed Sattelstütze dabei.


----------



## luckipucki (28. Januar 2022)

21"


Mathes66 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße? Cool, da ist sogar eine Litespeed Sattelstütze dabei.


----------



## Mathes66 (28. Januar 2022)

Hätte ich jetzt echt größer geschätzt. Ich hoffe es gibt einen Aufbauthread.


----------



## luckipucki (29. Januar 2022)

Mathes66 schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt echt größer geschätzt. Ich hoffe es gibt einen Aufbauthread.


Der kommt noch 😜


----------



## synlos (29. Januar 2022)

Klein aber klebrig. Gil hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. 



Diesmal auch mit transparenten IRD decals. Mal sehen...


----------



## joglo (1. Februar 2022)

Nicht mehr ganz frisch aus dem Paket, sondern am Sonntag Abend aus dem Auto ausgeladen, und die erste paar Teile habe ich gestern Abend schnell mal schon getauscht, nur zum Probieren und für die Probefahrt mit dem _*Gilles Berthoud*_ auf das ich jetzt schon ein paar Tage heiß bin.

Vorher hat das Ding so ausgesehen.




Deshalb war klar das Kurbel, Sattel und Reifen selbst für eine Probefahrt nicht bleiben konnten.
Ich bin übrigens ziemlich sicher, dass die Teile ein vermaledeiter Radhändler der voherigen Besitzerin aufgeschwätzt hat...






 



Tja, die Bilder zeigen es schlimmer als es in Echt aussieht, aber zu voluminöse Reifen an einem schlanken 26" MTB gehen halt einfach nicht...
Also die 2.1 Retuner gefallen mir nicht so ganz. Vorher hatte ich kurz einen ähnlichen Brownwall, einen Gravelking in gleicher Größe montiert. Wäre deutlich hochwertiger und leichter gewesen, der ist aber noch viel dicker ausgefallen.
Schade, dunklebraune Skinwalls hätten mit optisch gefallen weil das etwas edler aussieht und zu dem dunklebraunen Turbo passen würde den ich gerne mal verbauen möchte. Zudem wollte ich was leicht rollendes, passend zum Radonneur-Charakter des Gilles Berthoud.
Hier muss ich wohl weitersuchen 🤨.

So sieht das übrigens mit Smoke/Dart aus (hatte ein fast gleiches GB, nur zu groß, schon mal).




Gerade als ich eben in der Mittagspause zu Probefahrt los wollte hats wieder zum Regnen angefangen 😓🌧️
Gefühlt ist das Bike etwas zu kurz, bei nur 54cm Länge werde wahrscheinlich mal einen längeren, gerne ähnlich steilen Vorbau probieren müssen.

Das Gilles Berthoud selber ist ein sehr schönes Rad, leider gibts ein paar unschöne Gebrauchsspuren, außer den schwergängigen Zügen ist technisch zum Glück wenig zu bemängeln.

Möglicherweise werde ich auf schwarze XT Kurbel und Cantis umbauen. Das würde doch hier besser passen, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grails (2. Februar 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz frisch aus dem Paket, sondern am Sonntag Abend aus dem Auto ausgeladen, und die erste paar Teile habe ich gestern Abend schnell mal schon getauscht, nur zum Probieren und für die Probefahrt mit dem _*Gilles Berthoud*_ auf das ich jetzt schon ein paar Tage heiß bin.
> 
> Vorher hat das Ding so ausgesehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1412365
> ...



Tolles Rad! Da war ich auch von Anfang an dran. Dann hat mir der VK nicht mehr geantwortet und kurze Zeit später war das Rad für den doppelten Preis wieder eingestelt. Aber schön, dass es bei jemandem gelandet ist, der es zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## joglo (2. Februar 2022)

Grails schrieb:


> Tolles Rad! Da war ich auch von Anfang an dran. Dann hat mir der VK nicht mehr geantwortet und kurze Zeit später war das Rad für den doppelten Preis wieder eingestelt. Aber schön, dass es bei jemandem gelandet ist, der es zu schätzen weiß.


hi, ja, ich hatte den Verkäufer auch sofort bei dem noch ursprünglichen 100€ Preis kontaktiert. Er hat mir dann die Verdopplung immerhin noch freundlich und nachvollziehbar erklärt. Ich habe mir das Bike mit einer unverzüglichen Anzahlung gesichert. Die meisten Verkäufer stehen dann zu Ihrem Wort, so auch hier.


----------



## Dean76 (2. Februar 2022)

Nach ein wenig Theater mit DHL🙄 ist heute sehnsüchtig mein Paket angekommen.🤩




Ich wollte ja schon immer mal ein Giant haben. 🥴





Später dazu noch mehr.  

Liebe Grüße 
Andre


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Februar 2022)

Andre läuft sich grade warm..


----------



## boschi (2. Februar 2022)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Nach ein wenig Theater mit DHL🙄 ist heute sehnsüchtig mein Paket angekommen.🤩
> Anhang anzeigen 1413009
> 
> Ich wollte ja schon immer mal ein Giant haben. 🥴
> ...


Ach guck, der Bike Spyder aus Kleinanzeigen...


----------



## Nivolorenz (3. Februar 2022)

Gebraucht und stinkt brutal, aber in gutem Zustand.




Griast enk!


----------



## Slopi (4. Februar 2022)

Heute kam mal wieder ein paar schöne Kleinigkeiten für ein Projekt und mein Dank geht an Tom🤩
Wie immer bei Tom hervorragende Arbeit geleistet.
Die Xt  sind wirklich in einem sehr schönen Zustand
Lg sven


----------



## Nightstorm (9. Februar 2022)

Und wieder eine Bettlektüre


----------



## AgentKlein (9. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Bettlektüre
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1417378


Wenn du sie durchgelesen hast, reichst du sie mir drei Straßen weiter durch?


----------



## Slopi (9. Februar 2022)

Es ist immer wieder schön gute Freunde zu haben André war da er hat paar Reifen gekriegt und ich was 🤩
anderes schönes von ihm
😎 Lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (10. Februar 2022)

die Gedanken vom Postboten möchte ich nicht wissen ... 




look inside


----------



## Slopi (10. Februar 2022)

Heute kam mal wieder was kleines feines für ein Neuaufbau 🤩 hab nur die Kappe ein bisschen poliert
Lg sven


----------



## synlos (11. Februar 2022)

Slopi schrieb:


> Heute kam mal wieder was kleines feines für ein Neuaufbau 🤩 hab nur die Kappe ein bisschen poliert
> Lg svenAnhang anzeigen 1418060


Sowas fehlt mir auch noch. Hätte ich damals nicht verkaufen sollen... 

Egal! 😍


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Februar 2022)

synlos schrieb:


> Sowas fehlt mir auch noch. Hätte ich damals nicht verkaufen sollen...
> 
> Egal! 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1418287



Ist die graue eine Koski?


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Februar 2022)

synlos schrieb:


> Sowas fehlt mir auch noch. Hätte ich damals nicht verkaufen sollen...
> 
> Egal! 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1418285Anhang anzeigen 1418286Anhang anzeigen 1418287


war der mal matt schwarz?


----------



## Slopi (11. Februar 2022)

Jetzt verstehe ich was du meintest die Gabeln sind unterwegs🤩


----------



## Slopi (11. Februar 2022)

Heute kam noch etwas muss gleich mal rein kucken


----------



## synlos (11. Februar 2022)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Ist die graue eine Koski?


Frühe P2.


wtb_rider schrieb:


> war der mal matt schwarz?


Nee, beschießen...


----------



## Slopi (12. Februar 2022)

Ja leider aus dem großen Paket wird Nix war eine falsche Lieferung🥺 muss wieder zurück aber was kleines schönes kann trotzdem.🤩
Lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makaba (12. Februar 2022)

Was hier stand war nicht wichtig🙂


----------



## Slopi (13. Februar 2022)

Zwar kein Päckchen aber selber heute abgeholt
War selber erstaunt sehr schöner Zustand.
Lg sven😎


----------



## useless (14. Februar 2022)

Was spleeniges aus dem vereinigten Königreich 



....gab's auch von Stanley Kubrik



Orange Clockwork von 1989 in perlmutt "übergeduscht"



Mit passend dazu gemachter Kona Gabel


----------



## Slopi (14. Februar 2022)

Hey bei mir ist heute auch das richtige Paket angekommen 
Auflösung folgt morgen🤩 eine Kleinigkeit vorweg,




Lg sven


----------



## Slopi (15. Februar 2022)

Konnte nicht mehr warten


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Februar 2022)

Uhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenzini (15. Februar 2022)

Glückwunsch Kollega. Feine Sache das.


----------



## Dean76 (15. Februar 2022)

Ähm ja, 
Angekündigt habe ich sie ja schon. 🥴

Nun sind sie auch angekommen.  

Einmal Reifen für den Bike Spyder
Und nochmal ein zwei Kettenblätter fürs FAT




Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## synlos (15. Februar 2022)

Ich halts nicht aus...😌


----------



## wtb_rider (15. Februar 2022)

Gebla?! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Slopi (15. Februar 2022)

Wo kommt die denn rein🤩
Der Mann hat es einfach drauf
Ps ich nehme den Karton
Lg sven


----------



## Slopi (17. Februar 2022)

Gestern kam was ganz Kleines aber manchmal freut man sich über die kleinen Sachen am meisten🇺🇸
Ps mein Dank geht an einen sehr netten Forums Mitglied😎
Lg sven


----------



## synlos (17. Februar 2022)

Slopi schrieb:


> ...was ganz Kleines...Anhang anzeigen 1422135


Recht hat er. ;D


----------



## Slopi (17. Februar 2022)

Wieder was kleines😎🇺🇸


----------



## AgentKlein (17. Februar 2022)

Slopi schrieb:


> Wieder was kleines😎🇺🇸Anhang anzeigen 1422498


Gibts da noch mehr von, von wo du die gekauft hast? Darf man das in diesem illustren Kreis einfach so fragen?  Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Slopi (17. Februar 2022)

Leider nicht der hat in seiner Anzeige ein Haufen Kisten im 🤔Hintergrund gezeigt aber als wir gekauft haben waren alle weg😳
Lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (19. Februar 2022)

Heute kam was schönes für mein klein🤩 noch nicht aufgearbeitet aber mit Titan Freilauf🤪
Lg sven


----------



## Nightstorm (20. Februar 2022)

Schwein 🐷 gehabt!

Neuzugang, zwar nicht als Paket, sondern im Pick Up Heck-Abteil angekommen.

Heute morgen gesehen, eben abgeholt.

Bei dem Sauwetter 🐷 fanden die Fotos aber im trockenen Raum statt.

Demnächst mehr hierzu....Oink!













Tom


----------



## msony (21. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Schwein 🐷 gehabt!
> 
> Neuzugang, zwar nicht als Paket, sondern im Pick Up Heck-Abteil angekommen.
> 
> ...


War das der Rahmen aus den Kleinanzeigen in Wattenscheid?


----------



## joglo (21. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Schwein 🐷 gehabt!
> 
> Neuzugang, zwar nicht als Paket, sondern im Pick Up Heck-Abteil angekommen.
> 
> ...


und hast Du jetzt "heute schon die Sau rausgelassen?"



Ich glaube es hätten hier mehr Interesse mehr zu sehen, vielleicht hast ja Lust einen Faden aufzumachen?


----------



## Nightstorm (21. Februar 2022)

msony schrieb:


> War das der Rahmen aus den Kleinanzeigen in Wattenscheid?



Jo, das war er.....



joglo schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hätten hier mehr Interesse mehr zu sehen, vielleicht hast ja Lust einen Faden aufzumachen?



Definitiv wird ein Faden kommen. Habe schon gestern alle Kisten gesichtet und Teile gesucht.

Jetzt kommt als erstes aber die Frage nach Decals und dem Gestalten (oder nicht) des nackischen Grundgerüsts.


----------



## msony (21. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Jo, das war er




Wärste  mal auf’n Kaffee rumgekommen


----------



## Nightstorm (21. Februar 2022)

Gern, aber das war gestern echt volles Programm. Mit der holden Gattin im Gepäck...

+Morgens den Rahmen gesehen,
+kurz hin und her geschrieben,
+entschieden,
+"haben wir heut noch was vor" Frage gestellt,
+eine ganze Liste gezeigt bekommen,
+schnell nach Bochum und zurück,
+erklären müssen, dass der ursprüngliche Plan "nur reinspringen, gucken, zahlen und wieder zum Auto" durch eine 30minütige Fachsimpelei unterbrochen wurde. Natürlich alleinige Schuld des VK und nicht von mir.
+dann noch "Weihnachtspost" für ein nettes Forumsmitglied eingeworfen
+dann den eigentlichen Plan abgearbeitet
+und zum Schluss noch zur Pommesbude, um den Neuzugang mit "einmal Jägerwurst mit Pommes" zu feiern (und um überhaupt an dem Tag mal was gegessen zu haben).

Zum Glück war auch kein Wetter für Training.....

Aber das holen wir sicher nochmal nach.

Wie weit war das denn ungefähr weg?


----------



## Nikki77 (21. Februar 2022)

So wie wir hier sagen: Umme Ecke....


----------



## msony (21. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Gern, aber das war gestern echt volles Programm. Mit der holden Gattin im Gepäck...
> 
> +Morgens den Rahmen gesehen,
> +kurz hin und her geschrieben,
> ...


Ich wohne in Wattenscheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (21. Februar 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Gern, aber das war gestern echt volles Programm. Mit der holden Gattin im Gepäck...
> 
> +Morgens den Rahmen gesehen,
> +kurz hin und her geschrieben,
> ...


Ich sach ja: Das Hobby "Fahrrad & deren Teile" ist ein extrem anstrengendes und herzinfarktförderndes Hobby. Und da sag noch mal einer, dass Sammeln und Aufbauen von Rädern ein entspannendes Hobby sei! 

Eine einzige und infame Lüge!!!


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (21. Februar 2022)

So, noch kein Jahr hier Angemeldet dann habe ich mir auch ein großes "Paket" besorgt. Neben dem RR und dem ATB also ein Trecking Teil.
Naja, muss noch ein bisschen abgespeckte werden 🙂


----------



## chriam (21. Februar 2022)

Hobby....Fahrrad...schwierig...Teamplayer...gibt es immer...danke an @nutallabrot  hab da gestern was schönes empfangen...
War nicht im Paket, nur im Astra...

MfG
Christian


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Februar 2022)

Ja Glückwunsch!


----------



## chriam (21. Februar 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Ja Glückwunsch!


Mir passt es, sry.
Bread and Butter...

MfG
Chris


----------



## Shivar (21. Februar 2022)

Trekking nicht Trecking. _klugscheißer_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeRunner89 (21. Februar 2022)

Shivar schrieb:


> Trekking nicht Trecking. _klugscheißer_


😁 und da kann ich mich noch nicht einmal mit der autokorrektur rausreden ... dann wäre es höchstens tracking geworden 😜


----------



## Dean76 (25. Februar 2022)

Kein Paket somdern ein Din A4 Pappe Umschlag/Brief



Vielen Dank nochmal an Göran @jotun_de 

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## Dean76 (27. Februar 2022)

Heute aus der Packstation entnommen.





Und ich dachte, der 145mm Vorbau am DAN/ED wäre lang.



Oben 160mm und unten 145mm





Am Schaft sind passende Adapterhülsen auf 11/8 Zoll

LG
Andre


----------



## Nightstorm (28. Februar 2022)

Ein kleines Packmass für den Boten, eine große Freude für den Empfänger.

Umso mehr wenn es dann auch noch hier aus dem Kreise stammt.

Beste Grüße nach Halle


----------



## Dean76 (1. März 2022)

Gestern abgeschickt und heute schon angekommen



Hab ich auch schon anders erlebt

Auch hier nochmal Danke an Thomas @DrmZ 

LG
André


----------



## Maliaton (1. März 2022)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Gestern abgeschickt und heute schon angekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 1429798
> Hab ich auch schon anders erlebt
> 
> ...



Das Suchtverhalten scheint sich nicht nur auf Fahrräder zu beschränken.


----------



## AgentKlein (1. März 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Das Suchtverhalten scheint sich nicht nur auf Fahrräder zu beschränken.


Genau das ist mir beim Anblick der "Snickers" auch durch n Kopf gegangen.....


----------



## Thias (1. März 2022)

Ich dachte an Käsetheke, irgendwie.


----------



## Maliaton (1. März 2022)

Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen. Was habe ich mich gestern gefreut, als ich ein Paar einer limitierten Edition des 576er in der Hand hatte.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (1. März 2022)

Wenn Mann doppelt so viele Schuhe hat wie die Frau hat, egal was für ein Paket kommt... "Na wieder Schuhe oder Fahrrad Kram.." 🤣

So ist das immer bei uns zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (3. März 2022)

Ich musste feststellen, es fehlt etwas neon in meinem Sein, also musste mal was neues her. 




Der Inhalt ist nicht klassisch, die Farbe macht es aber wieder wett


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (3. März 2022)

Ein neuer Hut kam bei mir gestern auch an:


----------



## Nightstorm (4. März 2022)

The pig has a new seatpost..


----------



## synlos (6. März 2022)




----------



## Slopi (6. März 2022)

Tom den kannst du gleich rum schicken😃😃


----------



## synlos (7. März 2022)

2x🤗


----------



## Nightstorm (7. März 2022)

Heute ist mal wieder was für die Optik angekommen!


----------



## maggus75 (8. März 2022)

Heute kam ein richtig großes Paket an... Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und musste zugreifen... Das ist dann das 4. GT...

*1991er GT Avalanche Daktari* mit XT U-Brake und 3D Gabel.
Lack ziemlich stumpf, der Gerät braucht erst mal ne kosmetische Vollbehandlung. Aber augenscheinlich noch super beisammen. Ein passender XT Schlachter liegt bereits bereit und ein Satz Smoke/Dart liegt auch noch rum...

Vom Verkäufer wurde mir dazu noch ein 92er Karakoram mit fester Stütze gegen Porto angeboten, das war es mir wert, kommt dann in ein paar Tagen nach. Mal schauen ob ichs hin bekomme...


----------



## andraki (11. März 2022)

so schön neu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (11. März 2022)

Na ja, ein kleiner Brief



Ändert aber nichts daran, dass meine Freude groß ist.

Vielen Dank TOM @Spezi66 

LG
André


----------



## Kettlergenesis (12. März 2022)

Verkäufer hat noch einige Sätze....Kabelhüllen, nicht Masken 😎


----------



## Maliaton (12. März 2022)

Kein Paket sondern Abholung beim lokalen Händler


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (12. März 2022)

Eigentlich war ich ja nur auf der Suche nach besseren Komponenten für mein kürzlich erworbenes Marin Sausalito. Passend z.B. die 700CX vom Redwood. Tja für einen sehr guten Kurs ein ganzes Fahrrad gefunden 🙂
Aber eigentlich zu schade da die Komponenten von zu nehmen 🤔
Aber der Rahmen ist für mich deutlich zu klein.
Naja mal schauen ...


----------



## Kettlergenesis (12. März 2022)

RidgeRunner89 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich ja nur auf der Suche nach besseren Komponenten für mein kürzlich erworbenes Marin Sausalito. Passend z.B. die 700CX vom Redwood. Tja für einen sehr guten Kurs ein ganzes Fahrrad gefunden 🙂
> Aber eigentlich zu schade da die Komponenten von zu nehmen 🤔
> Aber der Rahmen ist für mich deutlich zu klein.
> Naja mal schauen ...
> ...


Tange ultimate?


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (12. März 2022)

Multi Cross 700CX 17" sollte Tange Infinity sein.





						Suche- Infos zu Bike Tech Multicross.
					

Hallo Ich finde da nicht wirklich viele Infos im Internet. Eventuell hat ja jemand Auszüge aus Katalogen,Workshops ect.  Danke und Gruss Markus




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightstorm (15. März 2022)

Oink...

Das erfreut die Sau


----------



## AxelF1977 (16. März 2022)

Nicht groß, aber etwas was ich lange gesucht habe. Cleats für die Corratec Pedalen. Zusätzlich waren noch ein Satz NOS Pedale drin, und ein zweites linkes Pedal in NOS dabei


----------



## mauricer (16. März 2022)

Heute in der Post.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. März 2022)

Es fällt einem unheimlich schwer sich in diesen Tagen für Fahrradgeraffel zu begeistern....





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MacB (17. März 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Es fällt einem unheimlich schwer sich in diesen Tagen für Fahrradgeraffel zu begeistern....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich stimme dir zu - beim schwerfallen und beim begeistern.
Ist das Shirt alt oder ein Nachbau? Falls Nachbau würde ich gerne die Quelle anzapfen. Danke


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. März 2022)

Shirt und Decals sind "Repros" 

Grüße Franky


----------



## euphras (17. März 2022)

Lange hats gedauert, heute wars endlich soweit:


----------



## kalihalde (18. März 2022)

Vielen Dank, @SYN-CROSSIS 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## wtb_rider (18. März 2022)

Cool ist das Folie oder Druck?

Gruss Kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. März 2022)

Folie. Für Siebdruck braucht man wirklich nennenswerte Stückzahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (18. März 2022)

Hallo heute kam mal wieder was kleines     Lg sven


----------



## synlos (19. März 2022)

Meine Empfehlung an https://www.gringineer.com


----------



## Slopi (19. März 2022)

Hallo noch was schönes von Tom . Fürs FAT Zur Vollendung zu
Kanns nur immer wiederholen wieder in bester Qualität
Lg sven


----------



## msony (21. März 2022)

synlos schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung an https://www.gringineer.com


Dto


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (21. März 2022)

Manchmal liegt das Gute ja recht nah. In diesem Fall 20km von Zuhause entfernt.













Falls wer eine P2 Gabel über hätte, so darf er sich gerne melden!


----------



## black-panther (22. März 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Falls wer eine P2 Gabel über hätte, so darf er sich gerne melden!


Glückwunsch, sehr schön!
'ne P2 habe ich irgendwo im Keller. Wie lange kannst du warten?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (22. März 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wie lange kannst du warten?


Bin ein ungeduldiges Kind! Geh runter und hol das Teil! Tu es ! Jetzt! Trau dich! Du bist *die* Hoffnung für mich!


----------



## black-panther (22. März 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Bin ein ungeduldiges Kind! Geh runter und hol das Teil! Tu es ! Jetzt! Trau dich! Du bist *die* Hoffnung für mich!


Geht eben nichtmal so schnell nebenbei, weil ich leider nicht genau weiß, in welchem Karton sie steckt. Aber da ist sie, irgendwo... wimre 1992 oder 1993 tb, also recht passend zu deinem Rad.


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (24. März 2022)

Nur eine Umschlag aus "Slovakia" 😀





😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (24. März 2022)

Wenn der Postmann 2x klingelt:


----------



## Spezi66 (24. März 2022)




----------



## Diesy (24. März 2022)

Bei mir hat´s auch an der Tür geklingelt 🤩


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (24. März 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> Bei mir hat´s auch an der Tür geklingelt 🤩
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1444006
> Anhang anzeigen 1444007


Oh, der Paketbote hat aber durchaus Geschmack bewiesen!


----------



## synlos (24. März 2022)

MacB schrieb:


> Wenn der Postmann 2x klingelt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1443683


Bekommt Deine Garage nicht  schon Risse? 😅


----------



## MacB (24. März 2022)

synlos schrieb:


> Bekommt Deine Garage nicht  schon Risse? 😅


Manche Gelegenheiten kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen...😍🙄 n+1 gilt nicht nur bei Rädern sondern auch bei den Lagerräumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (24. März 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Oh, der Paketbote hat aber durchaus Geschmack bewiesen!


Die Lackfarbe ist der Hammer!!!
Die "gedeckten" Farben sind nicht so mein Ding,
ab Ü50 sollte man(n) auch mal Farbe zeigen


----------



## Shivar (24. März 2022)

Damit die Garage auch voll bleibt: ruhig das Adress-Etikett anonymisieren.


----------



## Diesy (24. März 2022)

@Shivar da muß ich Dir leider Recht geben!
Werd das sofortlichst ändern!


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (25. März 2022)

Ich bräuchte ja eher einen Threads für kleine Pakete 😁
Nichts wildes, aber damit wird mein RidgeRunner wieder "original". Hatte in den 2000er oder so vorne mal statt neuer Bremsklötze eine 737 bekommen. Für meine Fahrkünste reicht die 732 😁 dafür wieder schwarz👍


----------



## synlos (25. März 2022)

Danke Jungs.


----------



## felixdelrio (25. März 2022)

MacB schrieb:


> Manche Gelegenheiten kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen...😍🙄 n+1 gilt nicht nur bei Rädern sondern auch bei den Lagerräumen



Also auf das Mantis bin ich echt gespannt, Carsten!


----------



## MacB (25. März 2022)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Also auf das Mantis bin ich echt gespannt, Carsten!


wirst dich vermutlich gedulden müssen - evtl. wird es ne Restauration


----------



## joglo (25. März 2022)

MacB schrieb:


> felixdelrio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also auf das Mantis bin ich echt gespannt, Carsten!
> ...


Zeig doch bitte erst mal, ich sehe hier nur Kartons, oder habe ich was verpasst?

Edit, in der Tat den Link übersehen zu dem heißen Verkaufsfaden dieser Woche.
Trotzdem freue ich mich schon mal auf ein Bild der ersten Steckprobe...


----------



## MacB (25. März 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Zeig doch bitte erst mal, ich sehe hier nur Kartons, oder habe ich was verpasst?





MacB schrieb:


> Wenn der Postmann 2x klingelt:


ich hab zwar in meinem Text zwei Links untergebracht, aber der VK hat seinen Faden schon vorbildlich aufgeräumt, daher ist da nichts mehr zu sehen
Das Ergebnis von "extreme unboxing"


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (25. März 2022)

Heute kam eine Übergangsgabel um die Wartezeit auf eine P2 zu verkürzen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (26. März 2022)

Heute kam wieder was kleines schönes habe ich schon sehr drauf gewartet😎
Lg sven


----------



## sebse (30. März 2022)

frisch aus Italien - vielen Dank an @danaroby00 und @joglo

... endlich ein Blato zum fs-x2 in gelb/rot/weiß. Fehlt nur noch ein KS-pro dann ist die Bande vollständig.

Der Blato ist wahrscheinlich ein 99er, zum fs-x2 aus 97 - aber egal. Hoffe die 17" passen.










vg Sebastian


----------



## Maliaton (30. März 2022)

MacB schrieb:


> ich hab zwar in meinem Text zwei Links untergebracht, aber der VK hat seinen Faden schon vorbildlich aufgeräumt, daher ist da nichts mehr zu sehen
> Das Ergebnis von "extreme unboxing"
> Anhang anzeigen 1444528


Der Müsing-Rahmen kommt mir bekannt vor. Oder hatten die alle so ein schönes Pflaster am Steuerrohr?


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (30. März 2022)

So, längere Sattelstütze fürs Sausalito und noch 30gr Gewicht gespart 😆


----------



## Dean76 (31. März 2022)

Gerade eben angekommen 




Velo Titanium




Und bevor ich selbst mal Google, mal schnell gefragt, weiß einer von wann der ungefähr ist?🤔

Ich liebäugele damit, ihn mal ans Rewel zu schrauben.🥴

Was meint ihr?

LG
André


----------



## funny1978 (31. März 2022)

vielleicht von 92 wie es neben den Preisschild eingeschlagen ist?


----------



## Splatter666 (31. März 2022)

Und unter dem Aufkleber meine ich eine "1" erkennen zu können...


----------



## Dean76 (31. März 2022)

funny1978 schrieb:


> vielleicht von 92 wie es neben den Preisschild eingeschlagen ist?


Oh Man!
„Den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen“
Das könnte passen.

Vielen Dank!

LG
André


----------



## andraki (1. April 2022)

Besten Dank an @kriguno...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NuckChorris (1. April 2022)

Nach wirklich langer Zeit ist auch mal wieder etwas Neues bei mir im Keller gelandet.

Ziemlich ungeduldig, das gute Stück - kann es kaum erwarten und schaut schon aus dem Karton:




Ansonsten alles gut verpackt und sicher gelandet:




Keine _Revolution_, manchmal reicht auch schon eine _Evolution_:




Die passende Halterung für das zukünftige Gestühl kam auch direkt an:




Danke und Grüße,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## Shivar (2. April 2022)

Haha, das muss die Frühlingszeit sein, in der sich die Küken rauspicken. Bei mir war es der 10. März. War mir zu albern es deswegen zu posten (und mit Baujahr 1998 auch kein Klassiker), jetzt macht es aber Sinn.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2022)

Keine Paket, eher persönliche Übergabe. Und auch keine XTR,Ringle,Grafton, IRD oder gar Retro Kult.
Aber recht alt und nach zarter Renovierung wieder gut nutzbar. Und dann bestimmt mit ein wenig Skinwall, Odi und viel Patina 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## Spezi66 (2. April 2022)

Müssen wir uns langsam Sorgen machen?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. April 2022)

Nein, alles gut. Meine größere Tochter wollte einen Tretroller. Und da so ein chinesisches Horrorteil irgendwie überhaupt nicht in unseren Fuhrpark passt schaute ich nach einen DDR Tretroller, da gab es nämlich wirklich gut nutzbare Exemplare. Leider sind die mittlerweile auch recht teuer geworden. Das wiederum hatte ich beim Frühstück auf der Arbeit erzählt. Ein Arbeitskollege meinte dann "so ein ganz frühes Exemplar steht bei mir seit Jahrzehnten in der Scheune, aber wirklich fertig.....". Am Nachmittag hatte ich den Roller dann schon bei mir


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2022)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Ziemlich ungeduldig, das gute Stück - kann es kaum erwarten und schaut schon aus dem Karton:





Shivar schrieb:


> Haha, das muss die Frühlingszeit sein, in der sich die Küken rauspicken. Bei mir war es der 10. März. War mir zu albern es deswegen zu posten (und mit Baujahr 1998 auch kein Klassiker), jetzt macht es aber Sinn.



Auch wenn es wohl keine große Sache ist, verstehen tu ich das nicht. Ich pack grundsätzlich n Stück Schaumstoff oder zusätzlichen Karton an die Ausfaller, damit genau das gezeigte auf keinen Fall passieren kann. Alles andere ist doch irgendwie ein NoGo?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (2. April 2022)

Konnte nicht klagen, was die Verpackung anging.


----------



## synlos (5. April 2022)

Weiter gehts.👍


----------



## Diesy (5. April 2022)

Bei mir gab´s heute auch ´ne Gabel!


----------



## newsboy (5. April 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> Bei mir gab´s heute auch ´ne Gabel!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1452420Anhang anzeigen 1452419


aufgegabelte alligatoren


----------



## Dean76 (7. April 2022)

Noch ne Alternative fürs ReWeL🤔




San Marco Concor Supercorsa Laser




Mit „wildem“ Leder🤪

LG
André


----------



## Maliaton (8. April 2022)

Als ich heute nach Hause kam, stand ein Paket im Flur. 
Das Monster stand schon daneben und war ganz aufgeregt, als hätte es eine Ahnung, was sich darin befindet.





Es hat mich angetrieben, das Paket doch endlich zu öffnen. Doch auch nach dem ersten Schnitt mussten das Monster und ich uns noch etwas gedulden.









Als dann die ersten Teile zum Vorschein kamen, war es kaum noch (aus) zu halten.





In dem Moment als der Rahmen des Bruders freigelegt war, ist es vollkommen ausgeflippt. 
Ja - und auch ich war zutiefst gerührt.


----------



## mauricer (8. April 2022)

Hätte ich gerne gehabt. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## synlos (8. April 2022)

Manchmal, aber auch nur manchmal gibts noch die richtigen NOS-Schnapper!


----------



## MadBiker80 (8. April 2022)

Diese NOSig eingelagerten Fossilien wurden kürzlich bei Ausgrabungsarbeiten in der Bucht entdeckt.
Kann Evtl einer der hier anwesenden Hobby Archäologen das Baujahr der fetten Lyotard Pedalen einschätzten?


----------



## joglo (8. April 2022)

MadBiker80 schrieb:


> Diese NOSig eingelagerten Fossilien wurden kürzlich bei Ausgrabungsarbeiten in der Bucht entdeckt.
> Kann Evtl einer der hier anwesenden Hobby Archäologen das Baujahr der fetten Lyotard Pedalen einschätzten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1454189


Ich kannte ehrlich gesagt Lyotard vorher nicht. Laut der Info gabs die Firma aber 70Jahre, eben bis 1992








						You've Probably Used Them, But Nobody Talks (Or Writes) About Them:  Lyotard Pedals
					

A blog about midlife cycling from a transgender woman.




					midlifecycling.blogspot.com
				



Damit weißt Du ja schon mal das Mindestalter.
Cool sehen die auch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadBiker80 (8. April 2022)

Joglo, du Fuchs- ich bin immer wieder begeistert von deinen Recherchen und Quellen. THXs

Der Link besagt übrigens:"Lyotard started to make pedals in 1921 and continued until 1992 or thereabouts."

Also, falls da einer nochmal mit der Datierung behilflich sein könnte. Gerne auch per PM. Ich Tippe auf Mitte/Ende 80er...meine sowas mal an alten Hercules ATBs gesehen zu haben.


----------



## noka78 (8. April 2022)

Mal was ganz altes aus Phils Anfangszeiten…und das sogar fast regional, Hurra !


----------



## dopero (8. April 2022)

MadBiker80 schrieb:


> Diese NOSig eingelagerten Fossilien wurden kürzlich bei Ausgrabungsarbeiten in der Bucht entdeckt.
> Kann Evtl einer der hier anwesenden Hobby Archäologen das Baujahr der fetten Lyotard Pedalen einschätzten?


Name klingt französisch. Ich würde mal kontrollieren ob das nicht franz. Pedalgewinde sind.


----------



## andraki (9. April 2022)

schön grell und farbig...


----------



## synlos (9. April 2022)

noka78 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz altes aus Phils Anfangszeiten…und das sogar fast regional, Hurra !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1454255
> 
> ...


Schöner Zustand der Naben. Echt selten! Normalerweise total überwuchert.


----------



## noka78 (9. April 2022)

Hab ja auch die Schokoladenseite abgelichtet 
unten siehts es zumindest bei der VRNabe rostig aus


----------



## Slopi (10. April 2022)

Heute mal wieder was schönes gekriegt oder besser gesagt selber abgeholt😎
Lg sven


----------



## Makaba (12. April 2022)

Denke der fügt sich wunderbar ins Gesamtbild 🙂


----------



## mauricer (12. April 2022)

Das Trikot fühlte sich schon ganz alleine…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (12. April 2022)

Ich nehme an die Teile liegen noch in USA und in spätestens drei Tagen verscherbelst du die Dinger wieder?
Denk dran, du hast nen Ruf zu verlieren! ☝️


----------



## mauricer (12. April 2022)

Ich poste grundsätzlich nur noch Bilder von Teilen, die ich gekauft HÄTTE.


----------



## sebse (21. April 2022)

1” mit Rolle und altersgerechte … musste ich mitnehmen


----------



## Horst Link (21. April 2022)

So langsam wirds. Jetzt noch das Serienprofil und eine Schweißvorrichtung...


----------



## wtb_rider (21. April 2022)

Ui


----------



## Makaba (22. April 2022)

Heute kam der Neue und mit Baujahr 1996 gerade noch ein classic Teil 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (22. April 2022)

Muss der so eingefallen sein oder ist das gel Kissen hinüber ?
Sieht man ja häufiger.
Vg Sebastian


----------



## Makaba (22. April 2022)

sebse schrieb:


> Muss der so eingefallen sein oder ist das gel Kissen hinüber ?


Das soll so sein, warum genau weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht damit man ihn während der Fahrt dort ablegen kann 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## synlos (22. April 2022)

sebse schrieb:


> Muss der so eingefallen sein oder ist das gel Kissen hinüber ?
> Sieht man ja häufiger.
> Vg Sebastian


Erste Versuche den Damm zu entlasten. Wie es heute üblich ist.


----------



## sebse (22. April 2022)

Ok - dachte immer das sich bei den das gel altersbedingt verabschiedet hat 
Vg Sebastian


----------



## Slopi (24. April 2022)

Gestern kam auch mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit mein Dank geht an André 
Über den Sattel freue ich mich am meisten aus Italien😎
Lg sven


----------



## Slopi (27. April 2022)

Heute kam mal wieder was kleines
Lg sven


----------



## wtb_rider (27. April 2022)

Hab ne Vermutung wo die rein kommt


----------



## Slopi (27. April 2022)

Wo denn Kay
Lg sven


----------



## RC7 (27. April 2022)

Darf ich nach ein paar Infos zur Bontrager Gabel fragen - Einbauhöhe, auch in 1 1/8" erhältlich, Gewicht, wie werden die preislich in etwa gehandelt,...? Dankeschön


----------



## wtb_rider (27. April 2022)

American… 🥸


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## synlos (28. April 2022)

Mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Slopi (30. April 2022)

Und wieder was kleines Für ein weiteres😎Projekt
Müssen noch bearbeitet werden 🇺🇸
Lg sven


----------



## Dean76 (1. Mai 2022)

Lag heute im Briefkasten




Vielen Dank Georg
@Edelziege 

LG
André


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (2. Mai 2022)

Grade abgeholt:





Ein komplettes Dress im top Zustand ( für den Gegenwert von 2 Sixpack Bier) und sogar fast meine Größe!


----------



## euphras (2. Mai 2022)

Slopi schrieb:


> Und wieder was kleines Für ein weiteres😎Projekt
> Müssen noch bearbeitet werden 🇺🇸
> Lg svenAnhang anzeigen 1469066Anhang anzeigen 1469067


An welchen Renner sollen denn die Pelissier Naben?


----------



## Slopi (3. Mai 2022)

An gar kein Rad die habe 😎😎😎😎 ich Geschenkt  kriegt wo ich ein Rennrad geschenkt bekommen habe
Lg a
Sven ".".


----------



## protecbiker (3. Mai 2022)

Nur ein kleines Päckchen aber toller Zustand..👍


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (4. Mai 2022)

Grade kam Post aus Bratislava. Der Peter ( @cbb ) hat mal wieder tolle Arbeit abgeliefert! An dieser Stelle meinen allerbesten Dank dafür!


----------



## msony (4. Mai 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Grade kam Post aus Bratislava. Der Peter ( @cbb ) hat mal wieder tolle Arbeit abgeliefert! An dieser Stelle meinen allerbesten Dank dafür!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1471632Anhang anzeigen 1471638


Was hast du bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (4. Mai 2022)

Schmacht. Dieses Rad...


----------



## MadBiker80 (4. Mai 2022)

Immer wieder schön- Ich bin mittlerweile richtiger Peugeotfan Fan geworden


----------



## Steff2250 (5. Mai 2022)

Auf dem Stempel ist ne `89 drauf .. endlich mal kein Repro


----------



## Spezi66 (5. Mai 2022)

Du musst nur aufpassen, daß der das Rad nicht erschlägt.


----------



## 531c (5. Mai 2022)

Und schwimmen gehen. Also schon mal Neoprenanzug ordern.


----------



## Slopi (6. Mai 2022)

Heute war ein Tag wo ich mich sehr gefreut habe endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (6. Mai 2022)

Sehr sehr schön. Und alles schon da was man braucht.


----------



## Sylvester (10. Mai 2022)

Vom Horst für UTE...







...ick freu mir!


----------



## Dean76 (10. Mai 2022)

Na ja, eher was kleines🤔



… um den Bike Spyder weiter zu tunen

Ich werde berichten👌🏽

LG
André


----------



## RC7 (11. Mai 2022)

Nur ein (weiterer) Diamond Back Rahmen. Immerhin aber vom auf 500 Stück limitierten Axis mit Ritchey Logic Rohrsatz. 😄
Im Prinzip will ich es komplett mit der XT 737 Gruppe und Ritchey Anbauteilen (Sattelstütze und Steuersatz waren schon dabei, dazu noch Lenker, Vorbau...) aufbauen. Das wird aber nicht vor dem nächsten Winter passieren und evtl. ist am Rahmen davor auch noch was zu machen: Laut Vorbesitzer ein Riss an einem der Bremssockel, d.h. zunächst mal dort den Lack entfernen, anschauen was Sache ist und in dann reparieren und gegebenenfalls auch komplett neu lackieren lassen. Da die Stelle wohl beim Fahren keine Probleme bereitet hat und erst beim putzen aufgefallen ist habe ich aber sogar noch die Hoffnung dass es gar kein wirklicher Riss ist... Wenn jemand dazu eine Einschätzung, Ideen, Tipps bezüglich Reparatur und evtl. neuer Lackierung etc. hat gerne eine Nachricht an mich.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (11. Mai 2022)

RC7 schrieb:


> Nur ein (weiterer) Diamond Back Rahmen. Immerhin aber vom auf 500 Stück limitierten Axis mit Ritchey Logic Rohrsatz. 😄
> Im Prinzip will ich es komplett mit der XT 737 Gruppe und Ritchey Anbauteilen (Sattelstütze und Steuersatz waren schon dabei, dazu noch Lenker, Vorbau...) aufbauen. Das wird aber nicht vor dem nächsten Winter passieren und evtl. ist am Rahmen davor auch noch was zu machen: Laut Vorbesitzer ein Riss an einem der Bremssockel, d.h. zunächst mal dort den Lack entfernen, anschauen was Sache ist und in dann reparieren und gegebenenfalls auch komplett neu lackieren lassen. Da die Stelle wohl beim Fahren keine Probleme bereitet hat und erst beim putzen aufgefallen ist habe ich aber sogar noch die Hoffnung dass es gar kein wirklicher Riss ist... Wenn jemand dazu eine Einschätzung, Ideen, Tipps bezüglich Reparatur und evtl. neuer Lackierung etc. hat gerne eine Nachricht an mich.


Einfach mit Metal Check per Farbeindringverfahren testen. Das funzt perfekt und es wird nichtmal der Lack beschädigt!
Wenn du eine Schlosserei, oder einen Stapler Reparaturdienst in der Nähe hast, werden die dir das bestimmt für eine kleine Spende mal einsprühen!


----------



## Shivar (15. Mai 2022)

Wird wohl ein Youngtimer-Aufbau und dann drüben im Youngtimer-Bereich auch bebildert, aber für manch einen ist ein 1996er Rahmen ja noch Classic.


----------



## fatbikepeg (21. Mai 2022)

Als ich heute morgen die Tür öffnete, kam eine CATSe herein, schlich mir um die Beine und bat um Obhut sowie neue Tatzenbesohlung..


----------



## DasletzteRaven (25. Mai 2022)

Ick froi mir. Heute erreichten mich zwei mal Sakae MTP-126 im ursprünglichen Verpackungskleid.


----------



## Nightstorm (27. Mai 2022)

Beim Thema Leichtbau kann es weiter gehen....


----------



## Diesy (31. Mai 2022)

Nach gut 3Wochen warten endlich angekommen!
ein laut Stempel 89er Selle Italia Turbo 
Noch ein wenig liebevolle Lederpflege und dann strahlt das gelb in der Sonne um die Wette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makaba (31. Mai 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> ein laut Stempel 89er Selle Italia Turbo


Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch.
Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch.
Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch
🤨


----------



## MadBiker80 (31. Mai 2022)

Diesy schrieb:


> Nach gut 3Wochen warten endlich angekommen!
> ein laut Stempel 89er Selle Italia Turbo
> Noch ein wenig liebevolle Lederpflege und dann strahlt das gelb in der Sonne um die Wette!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1489277Anhang anzeigen 1489278


Tolles ExemplarDas Bike will ich unbedingt sehen...


----------



## Diesy (31. Mai 2022)

MadBiker80 schrieb:


> Das Bike will ich unbedingt sehen...


Bilder kommen 
...und behalte mal die Tage die Kona-Galerie im Auge 😉


----------



## Tucana (2. Juni 2022)

Makaba schrieb:


> Heute kam der Neue und mit Baujahr 1996 gerade noch ein classic Teil 🙂Anhang anzeigen 1463502Anhang anzeigen 1463503



Brauchst du noch einen? 😎


----------



## Makaba (3. Juni 2022)

Tucana schrieb:


> Brauchst du noch einen? 😎


Ja🙂
Den habe ich noch nicht, was wäre denn deine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Slopi (4. Juni 2022)

Habe auch mal wieder was schönes gekriegt   Mein Dank geht an Tom 😎
Wieder ein paar Teile fürs Brodie
Lg sven


----------



## Makaba (4. Juni 2022)

Gestern meine kleine Sammlung erweitern können 🙂


----------



## asco1 (7. Juni 2022)

Die Sammlung wächst 😍


----------



## kutte (7. Juni 2022)

asco1 schrieb:


> Die Sammlung wächst 😍
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1493581


Brauchst Du noch Schnellspanner? Ich glaube, ich hätte gestern einen Satz für den LRS in den Händen 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (7. Juni 2022)

kutte schrieb:


> Brauchst Du noch Schnellspanner? Ich glaube, ich hätte gestern einen Satz in den Händen


Supergern


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (9. Juni 2022)

Gestern geschnappt (hing noch ein komplettes Rad von Hans Natter dran) und nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob das eine RONDe Sache wird.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

Ich muss unbedingt noch Autosol nachordern:


----------



## Fischland (10. Juni 2022)

....datt ist ne "echte" WI !?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....datt ist ne "echte" WI !?


Was ist echt und was unecht?


----------



## Fischland (10. Juni 2022)

...schau mal hinten auf die Kurbelarme.
Steht da Custom Made in Japan oder USA ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (10. Juni 2022)

Woran erkenne ich eine White-Industries-Kurbel?
					

Moin an alle WTB-Spezialisten. Ich habe von einem Arbeitskollegen eine WTB-Kurbel angeboten bekommen. Meine Frage ist nun woran ich eine "richtige" oder eine Sugino erkennen würde. Auf jeden Fall wusste er noch den ungefähren Preis und er sie von Pietro Wetzel bezogen hatte. Und welche...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...schau mal hinten auf die Kurbelarme.
> Steht da Custom Made in Japan oder USA ?


Zum Glück Japan! 😂👍


----------



## kutte (10. Juni 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Gestern geschnappt (hing noch ein komplettes Rad von Hans Natter dran) und nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob das eine RONDe Sache wird


Wenn die Gabel gefahren werden soll, dann bitte Obacht bei der Gabelkrone. Die sind bruchgefährdet. ☝️


----------



## joglo (10. Juni 2022)

kutte schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel gefahren werden soll, dann bitte Obacht bei der Gabelkrone. Die sind bruchgefährdet. ☝️


Stimmt, ich hatte mir mal gemerkt das die original silberen Krone eben bruchgefährdet ist und diese dann zumeist gegen schwarze getauscht wurden. Ob deshalb alle silbernen Krone noch alt und anfällig sind und schwarze eben nicht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

kutte schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel gefahren werden soll, dann bitte Obacht bei der Gabelkrone. Die sind bruchgefährdet. ☝️


Ich werd das Teil im Auge behalten! Sieht aber alles soweit sehr gut aus!


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hatte mir mal gemerkt das die original silberen Krone eben bruchgefährdet ist und diese dann gegen zumeist gegen schwarze getauscht wurden. Ob deshalb alle silbernen Krone noch alt und anfällig sind und schwarze eben nicht kann ich nicht sagen.


Die Gabel kommt ja von Hans Natter, der damals Teamfahrer bei KHS war. Ich weiss nicht, ob die Krone damals getauscht wurde, aber eigentl. sollte man davon ausgehen können.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...schau mal hinten auf die Kurbelarme.
> Steht da Custom Made in Japan oder USA ?


Dem geschenkten Gaul schaut man bekanntlich ja nicht in den Rachen:





Die Kurbel inkl. des champagnerfarbenen großen Kettenblattes passen recht gut. Finde ich zumindest!


----------



## kutte (10. Juni 2022)

Ganz genau.


joglo schrieb:


> ich hatte mir mal gemerkt das die original silberen Krone eben bruchgefährdet ist und diese dann gegen zumeist gegen schwarze getauscht wurden.


bzw. nachträglich noch getauscht werden konnten...


----------



## Fischland (10. Juni 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Die Kurbel inkl. des champagnerfarbenen großen Kettenblattes passen recht gut


...da kannste einen drauf lassen !


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...da kannste einen drauf lassen !


Möchtest du ein sound file wenn es passiert? 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (10. Juni 2022)

...warte,














Nö.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (10. Juni 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...warte,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feiger Pursche!


----------



## flott.weg (11. Juni 2022)

Serotta Colorado Legend CR......gerade aus Osnabrück abgeholt.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (11. Juni 2022)

flott.weg schrieb:


> Serotta Colorado Legend CR......gerade aus Osnabrück abgeholt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1495841


Mit Sachs so wie es aussieht...
Sehr schön.


----------



## flott.weg (11. Juni 2022)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Mit Sachs so wie es aussieht...
> Sehr schön.


bunter mix. sachs, campa, dura ace. aber sehr wahrscheinlich zu klein. 🥲


----------



## mauricer (11. Juni 2022)

Dacht ich grad Jan. Das Steuerrohr passt nicht in dein Beuteschema.


----------



## flott.weg (11. Juni 2022)

mauricer schrieb:


> Dacht ich grad Jan. Das Steuerrohr passt nicht in dein Beuteschema.


Naja. Der Hr. Verkäufer schrieb was von einer XL Rahmenhöhe. What ever. Für 175 konnte ich es ncht stehen lassen.....


----------



## Dean76 (22. Juni 2022)

Fürs DAN/ED

Vielen Dank an @fischi 

LG
André


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2022)

Fürs Rektek 
Wird eingespeichert mit Syncros Felgen 





Grüße 
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (22. Juni 2022)

Sylberne Naben mit schwartzen Felgen? - Das mag die Stylepolizey aber gar nicht!


----------



## msony (22. Juni 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Sylberne Naben mit schwartzen Felgen? - Das mag die Stylepolizey aber gar nicht!


Hm
Komplett schwarze Laufräder hab ich genug


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juni 2022)

Gerade mit der Post gekommen und absolut bombensicher verpackt 




Farbe kommt etwas falsch rüber - feinstes Purple


----------



## Slopi (24. Juni 2022)

Mein Dank geht an Tom wieder    
Lg sven


----------



## cluso (24. Juni 2022)

Slopi schrieb:


> Mein Dank geht an Tom wieder
> Lg svenAnhang anzeigen 1504599



Die Sachen im Hintergrund verdienen aber auch einer separaten Erwähnung.


----------



## Slopi (24. Juni 2022)

Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt heiß erwartet den kleinen  
Mein Dank geht  An einen leid genossen😍
Lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Frank* (24. Juni 2022)

Leider noch nicht, aber laut DHL Trakking in 30min nach einer über 14 tägigen Odyssee: erst war es 1 Woche nicht auffindbar und dann wurde der Zustelltermin aus den unsinnigsten Gründen 3x verschoben ... nun bin ich gespannt, wievielmal es umgepackt wurde und was vom ursprünglichen Inhalt noch ok ist!? Das ist echt aufregend ... 🙏


Nachtrag: kam ohne Transportschaden an - reingeschaut habe ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## 531c (24. Juni 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> reingeschaut habe ich aber noch nicht.


Isn Giant drin, steht doch drauf.


----------



## *Frank* (24. Juni 2022)

531c schrieb:


> Isn Giant drin, steht doch drauf.



Ich glaube, das hätte dann auch verloren gehen dürfen. 😇

Nein, es waren ein kompl. Merlin mit edelsten Custom Teilen und ein Koga Miyata Ti-Runner Rahmen drin. 🤩


----------



## Dean76 (24. Juni 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das hätte dann auch verloren gehen dürfen. 😇
> 
> Nein, es waren ein kompl. Merlin mit edelsten Custom Teilen und ein Koga Miyata Ti-Runner Rahmen drin. 🤩


Und wo sind die Bilder?🤔


----------



## 531c (24. Juni 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Nein, es waren ein kompl. Merlin mit edelsten Custom Teilen und ein Koga Miyata Ti-Runner Rahmen drin. 🤩


Und gibt es Nachwuchs, wo die so lange so nahe beieinander im Dunkeln 🤔


----------



## degu (24. Juni 2022)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Sachen im Hintergrund verdienen aber auch einer separaten Erwähnung.


Geil! 
Da würde ich auch gerne wissen, was das für ein Röhren-Amp ist. 

Gab‘s denn hier schon einen Thread mit alternativen Hobbys _ungleich_ Classic Bikes, z. B. HiFi, Vinyl, RC-Cars (Tamiya, Kyosho...), Skateboards etc.?


----------



## MadBiker80 (24. Juni 2022)

Slopi schrieb:


> Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt heiß erwartet den kleinen
> Mein Dank geht  An einen leid genossen😍
> Lg svenAnhang anzeigen 1504638Anhang anzeigen 1504639Anhang anzeigen 1504640Anhang anzeigen 1504641


@Slopi: Ich denke der Rahmen wird deinem Namen alle Ehren machen


----------



## *Frank* (24. Juni 2022)

531c schrieb:


> Und gibt es Nachwuchs, wo die so lange so nahe beieinander im Dunkeln 🤔



Ja, da war noch 'ne Gabel mit wunderschönen Schweißnähten und Ausfallenden aus dem selben Material drin, die mit 220er Schaft nur 600g wiegt ... 👍


----------



## cluso (24. Juni 2022)

Diese Anfütterei die du da betreibst ist aber schon gemein.


----------



## *Frank* (24. Juni 2022)

cluso schrieb:


> Diese Anfütterei die du da betreibst ist aber schon gemein.



Ich habe es erst heute Abend ausgepackt und kann Bilder daher erst morgen machen - sorry.

Es waren noch mehr Teile in der Kiste - hab's mal provisorisch zusammengesteckt (v.a. das CNC Zeug vom Merlin ist nun separat eingepackt) ... aber damit die liebe Seele Ruh hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radiance (25. Juni 2022)

degu schrieb:


> Geil!
> Da würde ich auch gerne wissen, was das für ein Röhren-Amp ist.
> 
> Gab‘s denn hier schon einen Thread mit alternativen Hobbys _ungleich_ Classic Bikes, z. B. HiFi, Vinyl, RC-Cars (Tamiya, Kyosho...), Skateboards etc.?



Müsste rechts ein Magnat RV2 Vollverstärker sein mit 4x 6550 Röhren aus Russland….
LG
Rad


----------



## Slopi (25. Juni 2022)

Heute kam eines meiner  Lieblingsstücke   
Lg sven


----------



## andraki (27. Juni 2022)

...und schwarzes Keyboard...


----------



## Stadtkind (29. Juni 2022)

40€ Zoll für die Kleinteile ist auch nicht ohne. 🥲

Aber schönes Zeug!


----------



## *Frank* (29. Juni 2022)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> 40€ Zoll für die Kleinteile ist auch nicht ohne. 🥲
> 
> Aber schönes Zeug!



Für die beiden Zugführungen 40€ Zoll ???


----------



## Stadtkind (29. Juni 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Für die beiden Zugführungen 40€ Zoll ???


Exakte Summe 35,82€ 

Und vorher wars noch höher. Da musste ich sogar Beschwerde einlegen.


----------



## Maliaton (29. Juni 2022)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> 40€ Zoll für die Kleinteile ist auch nicht ohne. 🥲
> 
> Aber schönes Zeug!


Der untere ist doch ein NITTO AS-1, oder? ....
Aber ich will mal nicht noch mehr Salz in die Wunde streuen ;-)


----------



## Stadtkind (29. Juni 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Der untere ist doch ein NITTO AS-1, oder? ....
> Aber ich will mal nicht noch mehr Salz in die Wunde streuen ;-)


Den hab ich halt dazugenommen. 🙃


----------



## Maliaton (29. Juni 2022)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Den hab ich halt dazugenommen. 🙃


Was ist denn der andere für ein (schickes) Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (29. Juni 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Was ist denn der andere für ein (schickes) Modell?











						*FAIRWEATHER* cable hanger (dull/thread)
					

SPEC  Height : 10mm Steerer diameter：22.2mm (for 1 inch threaded / quill stem) Material : cr-mo steel   Color Silver  RELATED VIDEO




					global.bluelug.com
				




ich brauchte was das man auf den Schaft eines 1“ vorbaus montieren kann.


----------



## Maliaton (29. Juni 2022)

Schick. Dann spielt er sicherlich in der gleichen Preisliga wie der Funky Monkey.


----------



## *Frank* (29. Juni 2022)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> *FAIRWEATHER* cable hanger (dull/thread)
> 
> 
> SPEC  Height : 10mm Steerer diameter：22.2mm (for 1 inch threaded / quill stem) Material : cr-mo steel   Color Silver  RELATED VIDEO
> ...



Und sowas in 22,2mm hätte den Zweck nicht erfüllt?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. Juni 2022)

Als wenn's bei derartigen Käufen um Zweckmäßigkeit gänge


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Juni 2022)

mit Zweckmässigkeit hat das ganze Forum nichts zu tun.
Alles was du zum Leben an Fahrrädern brauchst steht bei deiner Mutter im Keller.


----------



## synlos (1. Juli 2022)

Tiptop. 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (6. Juli 2022)

Heute standen zwei große Pakete auf dem Podest vor unserer Wohnung:


















I am happy. Wird ein daily rider.


----------



## cluso (7. Juli 2022)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Heute standen zwei große Pakete auf dem Podest vor unserer Wohnung:
> 
> 
> I am happy. *Wird ein daily rider.*


Sieht top aus.

Fast ein bisschen zu schade dafür, oder?.


----------



## Spaltinho (7. Juli 2022)

Warum? 
Wird ja kein Bahnhofsrad, stattdessen wird es aus der Wohnung getragen, gefahren und hat einen separierten Stellplatz im Büro. Es bekommt keinen Fremdkontakt und keinen Abschließbügel ab.


----------



## Nightstorm (7. Juli 2022)

Ist das auf dem Oberrohr eine quer verlaufende Lackschramme? Dann könnte es sein, dass ich das gute Stück kenne....


----------



## cluso (7. Juli 2022)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wird ja kein Bahnhofsrad, stattdessen wird es aus der Wohnung getragen, gefahren und hat einen separierten Stellplatz im Büro. Es bekommt keinen Fremdkontakt und keinen Abschließbügel ab.



Achso...hatte da eher ein Rad im Kopf das "runtergeritten" wird mit besagtem Fremdkontakt etc..


----------



## Spaltinho (7. Juli 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Oberrohr eine quer verlaufende Lackschramme? Dann könnte es sein, dass ich das gute Stück kenne....


Korrekt. Dann dürftest Du es kennen. Schönes Teil!



cluso schrieb:


> Achso...hatte da eher ein Rad im Kopf das "runtergeritten" wird mit besagtem Fremdkontakt etc..


Keine Sorgen, keines meiner Räder wird so behandelt.


----------



## andraki (7. Juli 2022)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Heute standen zwei große Pakete auf dem Podest vor unserer Wohnung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1512493
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr schick und elegant aus…


----------



## Spaltinho (7. Juli 2022)

Danke Dir. 
Ich werde eine schwarze Stütze, schwarze Kurbel, anderen Sattel und Skinwalls verbauen. Fertig.


----------



## andraki (7. Juli 2022)

Silber und schwarz - eine gute Kombination. Bitte Fotos vom fertigen Aufbau posten...


----------



## cjbffm (7. Juli 2022)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> Ich werde eine schwarze Stütze, schwarze Kurbel, anderen Sattel und Skinwalls verbauen. Fertig.


Ich finde es perfekt, so wie es ist. Skinwalls fügen einen weiteren Farbton hinzu, der hier eindeutig zuviel ist, und die silberne Kurbel mit schwarzen Kettenblättern paßt hervorragend zu den Laufrädern, die dasselbe Schema haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (7. Juli 2022)

Kein Paket , sondern persönlich abgeholt . Die meisten Verkäufer scheuen den Versand , deshalb schaue ich nur noch im erfahrbaren Umkreis nach Bikes 

















Leider isses mir bissl zu klein (Rh 43) 
Sind imo einfach schicke Räder .


----------



## Dean76 (7. Juli 2022)

Die Speed Tech Kurbel ist schön🥰


----------



## Fischland (8. Juli 2022)

...und der perforierte Flite erst !












(hätte ich Lust drauf)


----------



## Maliaton (9. Juli 2022)

Das Paket war klein aber fein... Und die Freude war riesig


----------



## nutallabrot (9. Juli 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kein Paket , sondern persönlich abgeholt . Die meisten Verkäufer scheuen den Versand , deshalb schaue ich nur noch im erfahrbaren Umkreis nach Bikes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1512788
> Anhang anzeigen 1512789
> ...


Ha, vom Velotraum, dem Edel-Bikeshop meiner Jugend. Obwohl der eigentlich Bike-tech nicht im Sortiment hatte aber vielleicht war es ja ein Custom-Aufbau


----------



## Maliaton (11. Juli 2022)

Und noch ein kleines Paket aus Übersee. Steht zwar Specialized drauf, kommt aber an ein Fat. War so orschinal. Bisher der teuerste Sattel im Fundus.


----------



## cjbffm (11. Juli 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Bisher der teuerste Sattel im Fundus.


Was letzte Preis?


----------



## Spezi66 (11. Juli 2022)

Es gibt auch Pakete, die nicht ankommen




Dem trauer ich dann doch hinterher.

Danke Hermes.


----------



## 531c (11. Juli 2022)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kein Paket , sondern persönlich abgeholt . Die meisten Verkäufer scheuen den Versand , deshalb schaue ich nur noch im erfahrbaren Umkreis nach Bikes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1512788
> Leider isses mir bissl zu klein (Rh 43)
> Sind imo einfach schicke Räder .


Sehr sehr schick das Hikari Team. Aber was ist denn da fürn pinkes Teil hinterm Tretlager montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (11. Juli 2022)

531c schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick das Hikari Team. Aber was ist denn da fürn pinkes Teil hinterm Tretlager montiert?


Anti-Chainsuck-Gedöns würde ich tippen...



(Bild von Retro Himmel)


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Juli 2022)

kutte schrieb:


> Anti-Chainsuck-Gedöns würde ich tippen...
> Anhang anzeigen 1514884
> (Bild von Retro Himmel)


So isses


----------



## Maliaton (11. Juli 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Was letzte Preis?


Wenn Du mir einen Salsa Moto Stem in sehr gutem Zustand gibst, sind wir quit. 😉


----------



## Spaltinho (11. Juli 2022)

Für ein Projekt, das noch nicht bei mir ist, kamen heute mögliche Cockpit-Teile an.

















Der Vorbau ist mit der Klemmung ziemlich ungewöhnlich, aber er passt ebenso, wie die Farbe der Hammerhead ziemlich gut zum Rahmenset.

More to come separately…


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Juli 2022)

Funky Shirt….😉


----------



## andraki (13. Juli 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (13. Juli 2022)

'Ne neue Tastatur?


----------



## Fischland (13. Juli 2022)

...plus Fernbedienung.


----------



## andraki (13. Juli 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...plus Fernbedienung.



das hängt auch noch dran...


----------



## andraki (13. Juli 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> 'Ne neue Tastatur?


Als Apple-Fanboy, hab ich die Tastatur schon ein paar Jährchen...


----------



## cjbffm (13. Juli 2022)

Du bist der erste


andraki schrieb:


> Apple-Fanboy


der sich als


andraki schrieb:


> Apple-Fanboy


bezeichnet.  
Das gibt direkt Sympathiepunkte. Und 💐!

Edit: Ich bin übrigens Thinkpad-Fanboy.


----------



## fietskrokodil (18. Juli 2022)

Kein Paket, sondern eine persönliche Abholung … und das auch nur als Teaser … aber das Rad hat lackierte Fingernägel 🙈


----------



## Jandy (18. Juli 2022)

fietskrokodil schrieb:


> Kein Paket, sondern eine persönliche Abholung … und das auch nur als Teaser … aber das Rad hat lackierte Fingernägel 🙈
> Anhang anzeigen 1518595
> Anhang anzeigen 1518596


Spoiler: 








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Hochheim am Main finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## fietskrokodil (18. Juli 2022)

Jandy schrieb:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau 😊 und ich fühle mich beschenkt 🙏🏻, auch wenn es wohl “nur” ein Buck Shaver ist. 
Ich denke ich werde das nochmal ordentlich vorstellen inklusive der Sachs 7000.


----------



## wtb_rider (18. Juli 2022)

Beschissener hätte man die Anzeige nicht machen können..immer schön um den heissen Brei rumfotografiert


----------



## synlos (23. Juli 2022)

Bissl was fürs Nöll an Land gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopi (23. Juli 2022)

Auch mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit
Lg sven


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (23. Juli 2022)

Speedtec


----------



## Kirin25m (26. Juli 2022)

Für mein Nöll Aufbau - Ein Set in einem wirklich guten Zustand - da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.  Eigentlich hatte ich einen anderen Plan. Der Verkäufer hatte ein ganzes MTB mit Campagnolo Ausstattung. Da habe ich ursprünglich mal unverbindlich nach den Bremsen gefragt. Sein Schwiegervater war Sammler alter Räder. Mein Glück  Ich glaube ein Set hat er sicherlich noch, falls jemand Bedarf hat stelle ich den Kontakt gerne her. 

LG
Michael


----------



## Kirin25m (26. Juli 2022)

Kirin25m schrieb:


> Für mein Nöll Aufbau - Ein Set in einem wirklich guten Zustand - da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.  Eigentlich hatte ich einen anderen Plan. Der Verkäufer hatte ein ganzes MTB mit Campagnolo Ausstattung. Da habe ich ursprünglich mal unverbindlich nach den Bremsen gefragt. Sein Schwiegervater war Sammler alter Räder. Mein Glück  Ich glaube ein Set hat er sicherlich noch, falls jemand Bedarf hat stelle ich den Kontakt gerne her.
> 
> LG
> Michael


Sind leider schon weg. Keine weitere Bremse mehr verfügbar. 😞


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. Juli 2022)

Ich war grade mal ums Eck was abholen:

Mehr dazu in der c dale Galerie!


----------



## Maliaton (30. Juli 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Ich war grade mal ums Eck was abholen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1524996


Nice. Aber das Auto finde ich nicer! 😉


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. Juli 2022)

Maliaton schrieb:


> Nice. Aber das Auto finde ich nicer! 😉


Das hab ich vor längerem mal abgeholt!


----------



## joglo (30. Juli 2022)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Ich war grade mal ums Eck was abholen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1524996


Ich hoffe Du hast in Deiner Notfallapotheke im Bike Keller einen passenden IRC Skinwall, weil dann kanns ja nach der kurzen Behandlung gleich auf die Piste mit dem Bike gehen...


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (30. Juli 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast in Deiner Notfallapotheke im Bike Keller einen passenden IRC Skinwall, weil dann kanns ja nach der kurzen Behandlung gleich auf die Piste mit dem Bike gehen...


Leider nicht. Für den Moment müssen nibby nic drauf, dann sehen wir weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (1. August 2022)

Gerade klingelt der Paketdienst. Danke @AirTomac für die selbstlose Übernahme der ganzen Organisation und Arbeit. Das war wirklich das rundum-sorglos-Paket. Vielen Dank, dass Du uns hast teilhaben lassen. 👍




Edit: der Lenker ist wirklich schön, toll gearbeitet!


----------



## wtb_rider (1. August 2022)

ick freu mich auch schon,...muss nur noch n bissl Geduld haben..was bekanntlich ja voll meine Stärke ist.



NICHT!
Gruss Kay


----------



## AgentKlein (1. August 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick freu mich auch schon,...muss nur noch n bissl Geduld haben..was bekanntlich ja voll meine Stärke ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## wtb_rider (2. August 2022)

Der hat die ganze Zeit auf mich zu Hause gewartet...
Heute durfte ich endlich auspacken!













Gruss Kay


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (13. August 2022)

Gestern kam ein wirkl. großes Paket. Seither hab ich eine Mission:





Ich bin überrascht. Die Pellen rollen richtig gut und die Optik ist auch ok.


----------



## flott.weg (13. August 2022)

Hätte in kein Paket gepasst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flott.weg (19. August 2022)

Paßt gerade so in den Ständer.......


----------



## Nightstorm95 (22. August 2022)

Vllt. ja was für den Serotta-Jeansträger:

vor wenigen Tagen ... T.-shirt aus dem "Big Ben" Shop (Saratoga Springs, NY 12866) ...






30 USD plus 15 USD Versand.
Hier XL ... passt wie XL.
Versanddauer: 7 Tage
E-Mail Kontakt easy zu finden.

ciao, Max


----------



## noka78 (29. August 2022)

Willkommen zurück Darling  
Ich hatte es zwischendurch bereut...aber Ende gut alles gut - American  made by ABM


----------



## MadBiker80 (31. August 2022)

Während mein 89er Scott Boulder nach einem heftigen Sturz gestern seine Jungfreulichkeit verloren hat- bekam ich im Krankenstand heute diese Japanische Medizin verabreicht...





...Geht mir schon wieder viel besser


----------



## *Frank* (1. September 2022)

Bei mir kam gestern auch ein großes Paket an, dessen Inhalt ich an anderer Stelle vorstellen werde ... war perfekt verpackt und hatte keinen Chainsuck.


----------



## Dean76 (2. September 2022)

Hab lange nicht mehr so viel Kohle für „Schnick Schnack“ ausgegeben.😵‍💫






Einmal für die Bremszüge…




…und einmal für Schaltzüge




Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## Fischland (2. September 2022)

...aus Dresden ?


----------



## Shivar (2. September 2022)

Kennt man...


----------



## Dean76 (2. September 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...aus Dresden ?


Glaube ja, war aus den Kleinanzeigen😌


----------



## Fischland (2. September 2022)

...dann waren die kein Schnapp - aber was is das heute schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (2. September 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...dann waren die kein Schnapp - aber was is das heute schon.


Nein!

Definitiv waren die kein Schnapp🥶
Aber wann taucht auch sowas mal auf?
Noch dazu NOS😵‍💫

LG
André


----------



## Nightstorm (6. September 2022)

Und wieder ein gut erhaltenes Exemplar meines Lieblingssattels ist eingetroffen...


----------



## kutte (6. September 2022)

Nightstorm schrieb:


> Und wieder ein gut erhaltenes Exemplar meines Lieblingssattels ist eingetroffen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1546209


Fährst Du Dir nicht die Buxen an dem Sattel kaputt? Ich habe mir immer die Hosen bzw. Nähte an den Kanten aufgescheuert. 😞


----------



## Nightstorm (6. September 2022)

Bisher nie Probleme in diese Richtung gehabt. Fahre dieses Modell (Evo 1 und 2) seit langem an insgesamt 6 Rädern. Road überwiegend. Auch lange Touren.

Das einzige was mir mal kaputt ging war das hohle Gestell eines Evo2....


----------



## Chamaeleon (9. September 2022)

Gestern, ...für die Kids wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen:



(MTB Hopper Lite)


----------



## DasletzteRaven (10. September 2022)

Supomat. Sattel No. 2 für das Tandem-Projekt ist eingetrudelt.


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2022)

Paketbote entlastet und persönlich abgeholt: Avid Arch Supreme mit einem RM Element Team Only dran. 😉





Das Rad ist bereits in gute Hände entsorgt. 😉 

Tom 👍🏼


----------



## Nightstorm (17. September 2022)

Klein und leicht...


----------



## cluso (18. September 2022)

tomasius schrieb:


> Paketbote entlastet und persönlich abgeholt: Avid Arch Supreme mit einem RM Element Team Only dran. 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1549855
> 
> ...



Wooowww.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alla (26. September 2022)

Zwei Tage von CA über US nach D, dann drei Wochen Zoll und nun endlich angekommen.


----------



## synlos (26. September 2022)

alla schrieb:


> Zwei Tage von CA über US nach D, dann drei Wochen Zoll und nun endlich angekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558036
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558035


Trüffelschwein!


----------



## DrmZ (27. September 2022)

alla schrieb:


> dann drei Wochen Zoll und nun endlich angekommen.



Aha. Ich hab seit 10 Tagen nen Rahmen beim Zoll liegen.
Dann brauch ich mir ja noch keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## msony (27. September 2022)

alla schrieb:


> Zwei Tage von CA über US nach D, dann drei Wochen Zoll und nun endlich angekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558036
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558035


Wasn das?

Sieht toll aus.


----------



## black-panther (27. September 2022)

msony schrieb:


> Wasn das?
> 
> Sieht toll aus.


das solltest du kennen ;-)

ps: naja, man denkt meist nicht dran, weil eher als Titan bekannt und Stahl doch selten zu finden ist...
Aber Vancouver sollte eigentlich reichen


----------



## msony (27. September 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> das solltest du kennen ;-)
> 
> ps: naja, man denkt meist nicht dran, weil eher als Titan bekannt und Stahl doch selten zu finden ist...
> Aber Vancouver sollte eigentlich reichen


Mich irritierte der gegenhalter Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. September 2022)

msony schrieb:


> Mich irritierte der gegenhalter Chris


den haben die ganz alten, auch die Ti (wie auf dem Syncros Plakat)

jedenfalls ziemlich geiler Scheiß!


----------



## msony (27. September 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> den haben die ganz alten, auch die Ti (wie auf dem Syncros Plakat)
> 
> jedenfalls ziemlich geiler Scheiß!


Ja sehr geil


----------



## wtb_rider (27. September 2022)

Das sollte das Stahl Reki sein…


----------



## Diesy (27. September 2022)

Mein Dank geht an @marco1269


----------



## alla (27. September 2022)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> Das sollte das Stahl Reki sein…


Korrekt ist ein Rektek - aus Stahl. 
Und wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, wird's evtl. auch mal 'nen Aufbaufaden von mir geben.


----------



## luckipucki (28. September 2022)

Eine P2 mit ganz laaaaangem Schaft. 
Danke @kalihalde


----------



## black-panther (28. September 2022)

alla schrieb:


> Korrekt ist ein Rektek - aus Stahl.
> Und wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, wird's evtl. auch mal 'nen Aufbaufaden von mir geben.


Baust du es anders wieder auf oder wie es ist?


----------



## alla (28. September 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Baust du es anders wieder auf oder wie es ist?


Es wird wahrscheinlich etwas anders  aber dafür soll's ja den Faden geben.


----------



## Dean76 (28. September 2022)

Vorhin aus der Packstation entnommen.😌





Damit ich dann bei schlechtem Wetter wieder was zum „basteln“ hab🥴

In diesem Falle ist das Merlin mal wieder dran🤗

Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## Kettlergenesis (29. September 2022)

Projekt Cadex kann starten 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andraki (30. September 2022)

Mal sehen welcher davon an das Attitude Team Storck kommt...





Vielen Dank an Lars (@pago79)...


----------



## DrmZ (1. Oktober 2022)

Mein Winterprojekt ist eingetrudelt. 😁


Das Ausfallende verrät wohin die Reise gehen wird. 🤫


----------



## Makaba (3. Oktober 2022)

Schmücken hoffentlich bald ein Marin, Schienbeinschoner habe ich schon ☝️


----------



## MadBiker80 (5. Oktober 2022)

Hi Freaks, nach einigen Problemen bei der Zustellung und Schwierigkeiten bei der Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer konnte ich heute, nach fast drei Wochen, endlich das Paket in Empfang nehmen.

Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass die Teile den Transport unbeschadet überstanden haben-ist nämlich ein besonders schöner Satz Laufräder


----------



## MadBiker80 (5. Oktober 2022)

Ende Gut-alles Gut 👍🏼 

Die Beschreibung der Felge in der Anzeige lautetete übrigens "Wolber Rennradfelge" und dazu 2 dürftige Fotos von der Seite

Es bedurfte also eines gewissen Spürsinns, zu erkennen, um welch seltenes Stück es sich hierbei handelt.

Nun gut, man muss kein Fachmann sein um eine 26" Felge zu identifizieren. Die AT20 kannte ich auch und wusste um die schöne Qualität. Anhand der Kassette und Schnellspanner konnte man auch relativ sicher sein, dass es sich um eine XT Nabe handeln muss.

Doch da waren auch noch diese seltenen, weißlichen WOLBER Letter zu erahnen, die ich mal an einer 'Road' Felge gesehen hatte.

Wäre echt zu traurig gewesen, hätte sich der Verkäufer nicht die Mühe gemacht, den Fehler bei der 1. Zustellung zu reklamieren und ein weiteres mal an mich zu versenden.


----------



## joglo (5. Oktober 2022)

MadBiker80 schrieb:


> Ende Gut-alles Gut 👍🏼
> 
> Die Beschreibung der Felge in der Anzeige lautetete übrigens "Wolber Rennradfelge" und dazu 2 dürftige Fotos von der Seite
> 
> ...


Das ist ja mal wirklich ein sehr schöner LRS.
Was sind das für brownwall Slicks, auch klassisch?


----------



## MadBiker80 (5. Oktober 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wirklich ein sehr schöner LRS.
> Was sind das für brownwall Slicks, auch klassisch?


Danke. Das ist ein Continental Avenue - 26x1,75x2 für den ich wohl keine Verwendung habe


----------



## Makaba (5. Oktober 2022)

MadBiker80 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Continental Avenue - 26x1,75x2 für den ich wohl keine Verwendung habe


Wenn du sie abgeben willst, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Nightstorm (7. Oktober 2022)

Fahren kann ich nach wie vor nicht.

Daher was für den Durchblick....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3w4ld (7. Oktober 2022)

Sorry, falsches Jahrhundert……


----------



## joglo (7. Oktober 2022)

Kleine Sendung, und nur digitale Dateien, also nix zum Anfassen (Ihr kennt sicher diese Zwangsneurose von uns Bike Freaks, dass man bei jedem Bike immer gleich mal an den Bremshebeln ziehen muss oder versucht die Federgabel falls vorhanden im Stand zusammenzudrücken...) oder gar zum Biken, für mich ist da aber schönes Zeug drauf. Ich glaube einige hier haben schon ne Vorstellung  😜


----------



## synlos (7. Oktober 2022)

Handgemacht ist doch eine Wonne. 🤗


----------



## RidgeRunner89 (8. Oktober 2022)

Hoffentlich passt es mit einer längeren Sattelstütze 🙏
Dem 1. Interessenten war es zu groß. War aber wohl vom Fach 🙂 und hat darauf hingewiesen daß es sich unter der "Marke" bestimmt besser verkaufen lässt.
Der Verkäufer war aber so nett und hat es mir zum eingestellten Preis verkauft 👍

😎


----------



## synlos (11. Oktober 2022)

Chic! 👍


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Oktober 2022)

Eher eine gemütliche Abholung 





Grüße Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacB (12. Oktober 2022)

es kommt zusammen, was zusammen gehört    😍#
erst musste ich mit ner Mischung aus White FX und Ibis/Hügi (pewter und schwarz) fahren - dann ging gar nix mehr, weil sich die Hügi mit nem Riss aus dem Rennen genommen hat

Jetzt aber dank @23rone und @kutte ist es ein kompletter White FX-LRS...ok, der Einspeicher damals beim VR war nicht so ein Ästhet, aber noch stört es mich nicht 
und iiiirgendwann wird dieser LRS hoffentlich die Basis für mein erstes Classic-Fully bilden


----------



## Diesy (15. Oktober 2022)

Der Postbote hatte heute nicht viel zu lachen, hatte er doch mehrere Päckchen für mich!
... den wenn man sich bei seiner Suche nicht so wirklich entscheiden kann, ob schwarze oder schwarz/silberne Bremshebel, kommt sowas bei raus!


Ach, ein schönes Sitzmöbel war auch noch dabei!


----------



## kalihalde (16. Oktober 2022)

... vor zwei Wochen bei ebayKA in Hannover gefunden, dank der Hilfe von @Jazzman1991 erworben (Kauf, Abholung und Zwischenlagerung in Hannover). Vielen Dank noch mal .
Heute habe ich die "Black Pearl" persönlich in Empfang nehmen dürfen .





Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Jazzman1991 (16. Oktober 2022)

...immer wieder gern! Gleich zum Hausberg? ;-) Klasse Bike, noch ein paar Rückbauten und es ist wie neu von damals, so alt und so ein toller Zustand!


----------



## kalihalde (16. Oktober 2022)

Danke. Ja, Hausberg . Vorher noch schnell Kurbel und Schnellspanner gewechselt und ein paar Anbauten entfernt. Wegen Originalität müssen noch das Schaltwerk und Sattel (sowie Reifen) gewechselt werden.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (16. Oktober 2022)

.


----------



## MadBiker80 (17. Oktober 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... vor zwei Wochen bei ebayKA in Hannover gefunden, dank der Hilfe von @Jazzman1991 erworben (Kauf, Abholung und Zwischenlagerung in Hannover). Vielen Dank noch mal .
> Heute habe ich die "Black Pearl" persönlich in Empfang nehmen dürfen .
> 
> 
> ...


Mir gefällt die Kombi sehr gut und die Blackwalls kommen auch gut…

Sattel Avocet?…oder wie war das damals?

Wie auch immer. Richtig gutes Material. Glückwunsch.


----------



## MadBiker80 (17. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir kam heute auch Freude auf. Die T-Stix sind wohl Repro aber der Vorbau ist echt Retro. 

Keine Ahnung aus welchem Jahr genau. Doch toll gemacht und handgescheißt.


----------



## DrmZ (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab nach langer Suche jetzt tatsächlich eine Ritchey Gabel mit vernünftiger Schaftlänge für mein Merlin gefunden.




Es gibt nur ein Problem:
Es hing noch ein Rahmen dran.



Und die Gabel ist in Rahmenfarbe lackiert (so ein dunkles Blaugrau - kommt auf den Fotos schlecht rüber).
Eigentlich schade, das Set auseinanderzunehmen aber anders findet man ja leider keine Ritchey Logic mit langem Schaft.
Beide haben schon deutliche Nutzungsspuren am Lack.
Ich werde dann die Gabel schwarz lackieren lassen und der Rahmen ist mir (zum Glück) etwas zu groß.


----------



## nutallabrot (17. Oktober 2022)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Ich hab nach langer Suche jetzt tatsächlich eine Ritchey Gabel mit vernünftiger Schaftlänge für mein Merlin gefunden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1570136
> 
> ...


Ich hätte wenn’s hilft ggf eine Ritchey Gabel in neu & ohne Lack. Die kann dann auch schwarz lackiert werden, Original-Decals sind auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrmZ (17. Oktober 2022)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Ich hätte wenn’s hilft ggf eine Ritchey Gabel in neu & ohne Lack. Die kann dann auch schwarz lackiert werden, Original-Decals sind auch dabei.


sie müsste halt mindestens 175mm/1" Gewindeschaft haben damit sie ins Merlin passt.
Lackieren würde ich eh insofern wäre ohne Lack kein Problem.
Kannst mir bei Gelegenheit gern ne PN schreiben.


----------



## Rolf (18. Oktober 2022)

Gestern mit dem Auto (und deswegen auch schlechtem Gewissen) abgeholt. War mir aber dann doch zu schwer für den FahrradAnhänger.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Oktober 2022)

Der Feuerkorb ist auch schlecht für's Klima. Dass du noch ruhig schlafen kannst....


----------



## Rolf (18. Oktober 2022)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Der Feuerkorb ist auch schlecht für's Klima. Dass du noch ruhig schlafen kannst....



Den haben wir schon länger nicht benutzt. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht


----------



## Fischland (18. Oktober 2022)

...da werden doch nur Gabeln verbrannt.


----------



## flunderkoenig (18. Oktober 2022)

@nutallabrot & @DrmZ solltet ihr euch nicht einig werden, ich suche auch schon lange eine Logic Gabel in 1“ mit langem Schaft. Ebenfalls für ein Merlin.


----------



## Kettlergenesis (18. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Kettlergenesis (18. Oktober 2022)

XTR /DURA ACE.... CN-7401 ✨


----------



## DrmZ (22. Oktober 2022)

Nur ein kleines Paket aber die Freude ist umso größer 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasletzteRaven (24. Oktober 2022)

Whooop whoop


----------



## alla (25. Oktober 2022)

DasletzteRaven schrieb:


> Whooop whoop
> Anhang anzeigen 1573785


Welche Bremse verbirgt sich denn da in dem Zipper?


----------



## DasletzteRaven (25. Oktober 2022)

alla schrieb:


> Welche Bremse verbirgt sich denn da in dem Zipper?





Interesse?


----------



## alla (25. Oktober 2022)

DasletzteRaven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1574181
> Interesse?


Schicke Dir später ne PM. LG


----------



## Kettlergenesis (25. Oktober 2022)

schwarz, leicht, cool ...


----------



## kalihalde (30. Oktober 2022)

Selbstabholung kann manchmal auch Vorteile haben.
Gestern habe ich ein Kuwahara Hi-Pacer von 1991 aus den ebayKA abgeholt. 



Nette Unterhaltung mit dem Vorbesitzer, bei der er beiläufig erwähnte, dass er seinerzeit vier!!! Hi-Pacer für die ganze Familie erworben hätte . Eins davon wäre wohl noch da, neben dem soeben gekauften. Das zweite durfte ich dann auch noch mitnehmen. Preis war kein Schnäppchen, aber der Zustand ist, bis auf zurückbaubare Schandtaten (wie gefederte Sattelstützen), sehr schön 




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasletzteRaven (31. Oktober 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Selbstabholung kann manchmal auch Vorteile haben.
> Gestern habe ich ein Kuwahara Hi-Pacer von 1991 aus den ebayKA abgeholt.
> 
> 
> ...


Der Trend geht zum Fünft-Pacer   
Schön zu sehen dass es noch andere Verrückte gibt


----------



## kalihalde (31. Oktober 2022)

... zwei gleiche Pacer könnte ich auch als Alternative zu einem Tandem betrachten .


----------



## Kettlergenesis (6. November 2022)




----------



## Lorenzini (6. November 2022)

Titanisch.


----------



## Slopi (6. November 2022)

Die Tage kam auch mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit bisschen sauber gemacht und poliert   
Lg sven


----------



## Lorenzini (7. November 2022)

Darauf habe ich 3 Jahre gewartet. Endlich ist die Grafton Kurbel vollständig. Dank nach Spanien.


----------



## useless (7. November 2022)

Mal nicht so häufig in schwarz und NOS mit neuen Belägen inklusive


----------



## ster (8. November 2022)

Lasset die Teilesuche beginnen!


----------



## kalihalde (8. November 2022)

🇦🇹+🇨🇳=
Vielen Dank noch mal an @gegen-den-Strom für den Hinweis .

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (8. November 2022)

@kalihalde immer wieder gerne. Bin gespannt was Du draus machst. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (8. November 2022)

kalihalde schrieb:


> 🇦🇹+🇨🇳=
> Vielen Dank noch mal an @gegen-den-Strom für den Hinweis .
> 
> Einen schönen Abend wünscht
> kalihalde


"Ein neues Bikegefühl kommt auf Dich zu"








(leider nicht viel zu erkennen auf den kleinen Bildchen, außer dem Schnurrbart)

So sah mal ein Elevator bei Willhaben aus:


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (8. November 2022)

Mir ist aufgefallen das alle bisher gezeigten Rahmen eine Zugführung seitlich am Oberrohr haben. Der Rahmen von kalihalde hat die Zugführung geteilt. Zwei Züge laufen auf dem Oberrohr und einer seitlich innenliegend im Oberrohr... Habe ich auch nur an diesem Rahmen gefunden.


----------



## useless (10. November 2022)

Paket aus England mit ganz vielen Löchern....


----------



## ster (10. November 2022)

Schick, eine Nabe mit integrierter Scheibenbremse!


----------



## euphras (10. November 2022)

useless schrieb:


> Paket aus England mit ganz vielen Löchern....
> Anhang anzeigen 1583307


Was ist das, ein Maxicar Nachbau?!?


----------



## useless (10. November 2022)

euphras schrieb:


> Was ist das, ein Maxicar Nachbau?!?


Sollen angeblich alte  NOS Royce Naben sein, die ein Freund von mir in einem Bikeshop in Watford gefunden hat.


----------



## Fischland (11. November 2022)

...Schnapp der Woche !
(Und schon Hand angelegt)


----------



## Kettlergenesis (12. November 2022)

✨😎
(auch wenn jeder von uns kistenweise davon im Keller hat)


----------



## joglo (14. November 2022)

Bei mir sind drei dünnere Pakete/Päckchen am Wochenende geliefert worden.



Alles sehr unterschiedliches Zeugs, auch die Bücher über die Hall of Fame Mitglieder könnten kaum unterschiedlicher sein, alles geiles Zeugs...
Danke auch an die Forumsmitglieder hier für die nette Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glimmerman (16. November 2022)

Hier kam heute ein handliches Päckchen an:





Der gute Vorsatz, dieses zunächst nicht zu öffnen, sondern nur eine Schleife drumherum zu drapieren und es mir selbst unter den Weihnachtsbaum zu legen, hielt nur in der Theorie. 
Also ran da, bin schließlich erwachsen. Alles andere ist doch Selbstgeißelung, Folter, vollkommen albern… na gut ich bin einfach disziplinlos…


----------



## Shivar (16. November 2022)

Glückwunsch zu dem Kauf! Endlich was für die Wand über'm Bett / Kamin. 

Edit:
Noch klassisch?
Das Logo gibt es zumindest nicht mehr. Schade eigentlich. Der Rucksack ist echt top.


----------



## Glimmerman (16. November 2022)

Witzig. Genau den gelben Rucksack habe ich seit Jahren. Allerdings ohne Magura Patch.


----------



## Shivar (16. November 2022)

Das war Kaufargument für mich.
Bin überrascht, dass es nicht nur ein Billo-Promo-Ding ist, sondern echt ein gutes Teil mit schönen Ideen.


----------



## Glimmerman (16. November 2022)

Shivar schrieb:


> Endlich was für die Wand über'm Bett / Kamin.



Oder Treppenaufgang 😅





Wird demnächst dann mal noch vollständig aufgebaut, hier und da nochmal mit etwas Poliermittel ran usw.


----------



## goodie (16. November 2022)

Das bleibt aber bei dir,oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glimmerman (16. November 2022)

goodie schrieb:


> Das bleibt aber bei dir,oder ?


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht 😌😅


----------



## HeiligerBimbam (21. November 2022)

Hab lange mit mir gekämpft und letztlich hat’s meine Frau hinter meinem Rücken bestellt - sie konnte das Elend nicht länger mit ansehen. Da ist es also, mein Winterprojekt 2022 - ein 650b ATB/Randonneur mit Canti-Aufnahmen und 1“ Gewindegabel aus Reynolds 853 Rohren. Die passenden Felgen hat sie gleich mitbestellt <3

Ich bau den Bock vermutlich mit Suntour Komponenten und fetten Skinwalls auf, also ganz im Sinne dieses Forums und wenn niemand Veto einlegt, würde ich das hier dokumentieren.


----------



## 531c (21. November 2022)

HeiligerBimbam schrieb:


> Hab lange mit mir gekämpft und* letztlich hat’s meine Frau hinter meinem Rücken bestellt* - sie konnte das Elend nicht länger mit ansehen.


Hoffentlich ordentlich romanceürt zum Ausgleich.


----------



## euphras (22. November 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...Schnapp der Woche !
> (Und schon Hand angelegt)Anhang anzeigen 1583791


Hand angelegt? Poliert oder noch tiefgreifender? Was hast Du ausgegeben, gerne per PN.
Grüsse,
Patrick


----------



## Fischland (22. November 2022)

...hast Post.


----------



## mauricer (22. November 2022)

Sehr schön. Ich mag die Crust-Modelle alle sehr. 

Wenn ich aber aktuell an US-Importe denke, wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## *Frank* (22. November 2022)

HeiligerBimbam schrieb:


> letztlich hat’s meine Frau hinter meinem Rücken bestellt



Das klingt nach Weihnachtsmärchen: ich kenne nur Frauen, die diese Liebhaberei entweder "verfluchen" oder allerhöchstens "zähneknirschend dulden" ...


----------



## AgentKlein (22. November 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Das klingt nach Weihnachtsmärchen: ich kenne nur Frauen, die diese Liebhaberei entweder "verfluchen" oder allerhöchstens "zähneknirschend dulden" ...


Sowas passiert im Grunde nur, wenn man zu schnell heiratet und/oder die Fronten nicht vorher klärt. Naja, oder die Frau irgendwann meint, sie müsste dem Mann ne Ansage machen und der Mann erduldet das. Aber da kommen wir natürlich in den Bereich der Vorurteile und das kann ich mir grundsätzlich als in jeglicher Hinsicht korrektes Forenmitglied nun wahrlich nicht erlauben!


----------



## *Frank* (22. November 2022)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Sowas passiert im Grunde nur, wenn man zu schnell heiratet und/oder die Fronten nicht vorher klärt. Naja, oder die Frau irgendwann meint, sie müsste dem Mann ne Ansage machen und der Mann erduldet das.



Meine hat mich erst nach 14 Jahren wilder Ehe geheiratet, mein Messiproblem aber von Anfang an "gehasst" ... was ich bei über 50 pedalgetrieben und 6 motorisierten Zweirädern sowie bis zu 5 Vierrädern (da habe ich schon erfolgreich konsolidiert) und anderen platzraubenden Sammelleien verstehe.


----------



## Fischland (22. November 2022)

...meine Argumente zu meinem Hobby bei meiner Frau sind immer :


weg von der Strasse also keine Drogen
Geld wird nicht in die Kneipe,Spielhalle usw. getragen
wenn man fertig mit Schrauben u. zufrieden ist, geht man (manchmal) gemeinsam Essen.
Und ganz wichtig ! auch mal ein Rad für das Herzblatt aufbauen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (22. November 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...meine Argumente zu meinem Hobby bei meiner Frau sind immer :
> 
> 
> weg von der Strasse also keine Drogen
> ...



Das würde bestimmt als Spruch-Shirt funktionieren.


----------



## Fischland (22. November 2022)

...trete gerne die Rechte ab.


----------



## *Frank* (22. November 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> weg von der Strasse also keine Drogen
> Geld wird nicht in die Kneipe,Spielhalle usw. getragen
> wenn man fertig mit Schrauben u. zufrieden ist, geht man (manchmal) gemeinsam Essen.



Das würde meine Frau langweilen - da gibt's eindeutig bessere Kompensationsmöglichkeiten ... 😎

Und ontopic: dhl hat mal wieder ein richtig großes Paket mit dem Ocoee FS "verschlampt" ...


----------



## Fischland (22. November 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Das würde meine Frau langweilen - da gibt's eindeutig bessere Kompensationsmöglichkeiten ...


....war klar.


----------



## goodie (22. November 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Das würde meine Frau langweilen - da gibt's eindeutig bessere Kompensationsmöglichkeiten ... 😎


 komisch das hier noch keiner Sex erwähnt hat


----------



## Shivar (22. November 2022)

Kannste haben.






						Kona Sex-three
					

Hallo zusammen,  beim aufräumen bin ich über eins meiner alten Rädern gestolpert. Bevor ich es entsorge wollte ich fragen, ob jemand mit dem guten Stück oder Teilen davon etwas anfangen kann. Das Rad wurde in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr bewegt, die aktive Zeit hat aber Spuren hinterlasse.  Zum...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## *Frank* (22. November 2022)

goodie schrieb:


> komisch das hier noch keiner Sex erwähnt hat



Zu den Pflichten der Ehepartner gehört die Pflicht des gemeinsamen Wohnens, die Pflicht zur Treue, die Pflicht zur anständigen Begegnung und die Beistandspflicht - wenn letzteres bei Dir unter die Rubrik "Beischlaf" fällt, ist das sehr bedauerlich ...


----------



## 531c (22. November 2022)

Shivar schrieb:


> Kannste haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu Dritt? Ob das noch als romanceüren durchgeht?


----------



## goodie (22. November 2022)

*Frank* schrieb:


> Zu den Pflichten der Ehepartner gehört die Pflicht des gemeinsamen Wohnens, die Pflicht zur Treue, die Pflicht zur anständigen Begegnung und die Beistandspflicht - wenn letzteres bei Dir unter die Rubrik "Beischlaf" fällt, ist das sehr bedauerlich ...



...steht das im "Beziehungsrahmenvertrag"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (24. November 2022)

So langsam schließt sich der Kreis..... *










*... für mein nächstes italienisches Projekt.

Ein Satz funkelnigelnagelneue Campa K2 🥰

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine silberne italienische Bremse für vorn.


----------



## DrmZ (25. November 2022)

Hier ist heute ein klitzekleines aber sehnsüchtig erwartetes Paket angekommen.


----------



## Kettlergenesis (25. November 2022)

Die ersten Teile für das 94er Team Racing.


----------



## Maliaton (29. November 2022)

Kein Paket... Kein Glamour 
Bunte Schlampe vom Zoll abgeholt. Ich befürchte das Rohr steckt fest.


----------



## mauricer (30. November 2022)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Hier ist heute ein klitzekleines aber sehnsüchtig erwartetes Paket angekommen.



Diese Verpackung erkenne ich sofort wieder.


----------



## Detritus667 (30. November 2022)

Schaise - das war es dann für heute mit dem gemütlichen Feierabend…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (30. November 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Schaise - das war es dann für heute mit dem gemütlichen Feierabend…Anhang anzeigen 1594523


Du Armer! Bist wahrlich nicht zu beneiden.....hoffentlich ist was anderes drin als das Äußere aussagt!


----------



## Fischland (30. November 2022)

...echt mal , jetzt wird hier schon über ein großes Paket gejammert.

Was sind wir weich....


----------



## AgentKlein (30. November 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...echt mal , jetzt wird hier schon über ein großes Paket gejammert.


DAS kann ich am besten!

Spaß muss sein. Aber wenn da ein neumodisches Gravel- oder E-bike drin sein sollte, darf ich doch hier jammern, oder?
Ein Fahrrad XXL Karton könnte ja auch ein Fahrrad XXL Rad enthalten. Nicht wahr?

Aber vielleicht hat der Empfänger nur nen Spaß gemacht


----------



## synlos (30. November 2022)

Endlich hier und schön alt. 😍 Mehr demnächst - vielleicht.


----------



## Detritus667 (30. November 2022)

Da lässt man einmal den Smiley weg…

Und ja - ich habe mehr geflucht als mir lieb war und morgen „darf“ ich erstmal beim Shop reklamieren.

Es ist zwar „nur“ das Bike für den Schulweg vom Junior, aber gerade da sollten die Lichter funktionieren.

Das Kugellager vom Steuersatz war komplett verbogen (die Gabel wackelte fröhlich vor sich hin) und Lackplatzer hat das Rad auch.

Alles nicht wild, aber bei einem Neurad inakzeptabel. Hätte jemand ohne Schraubererfahrung das Ding bekommen wäre der Nachwuchs jetzt bitter enttäuscht - oder würde mit einer losen Gabel durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## synlos (1. Dezember 2022)

synlos schrieb:


> Endlich hier und schön alt. 😍 Mehr demnächst - vielleicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1594612Anhang anzeigen 1594613Anhang anzeigen 1594614


Im Ganzen. Herrlich chic, das alte Ross.


----------



## Tomek2020 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin einfach mal positiv neidisch.....


----------



## 531c (1. Dezember 2022)

Hammer...


synlos schrieb:


> ...das alte Ross.


----------



## Kettlergenesis (2. Dezember 2022)

Ein Hebel sagt mehr als tausend Worte 😎


----------



## Spezi66 (2. Dezember 2022)

Für die hab ich noch neue Hebel, falls jemand möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. Dezember 2022)

Kein Paket sondern gebracht bekommen.
Ein Freund schrieb mir eine Nachricht. "Mein Hallennachbar hat auf geräumt und ich habe was im Schrottcontainer gefunden. Ich bringe es dir mal vorbei...."

Als er vor der Tür stand, dachte ich, ich schau nicht richtig. Ein wunderschönes Kuwahara Leopard. Zu 98% im Originalzustand. Der Psycho II und die Hite Ride sind abweichend. Die vorder Felge hat einen Riss. Der Rest ist top. Selbst der Abstandhalter der Bowdenzüge ist noch vorhanden, genauso der Kuwa Schaltwerk Schutz.
Ich wollte mich ja verkleinern aber..














Der Paintjob ist perfekt erhalten. Keine Chips oder ähnliches bisher gefunden.

Jetzt wird zerlegt,geputzt und dann gefahren.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## AgentKlein (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Rad. Im gleichen Atemzug bin ich entsetzt, dass so ein Rad im Schrott gelandet wäre, wenn dein Nachbar nicht geschaltet hätte. Ist das Dekadenz, Dummheit oder einfach nur eine Scheissegal-Mentalität? Unwissen scheidet leider kategorisch aus. Dass man solch ein Rad nicht entsorgt, sollte eigentlich klar sein, dann eben auf die Straße stellen.....es ist unfassbar zum kotzen....


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Dezember 2022)

Hab die Tage noch von jemanden gehört:
"Ich hab die ganzes Reste jetzt entsorgt, die Kleins sind auch in den Container gewandert. Das hier auch."
Dabei zeigt er mir ein Handyfoto: war ein Manitou FS.


----------



## 531c (4. Dezember 2022)

AgentKlein schrieb:


> Ist das Dekadenz, Dummheit oder einfach nur eine Scheissegal-Mentalität? Unwissen scheidet leider kategorisch aus. Dass man solch ein Rad nicht entsorgt, sollte eigentlich klar sein, dann eben auf die Straße stellen.....es ist unfassbar zum kotzen....


Puh. Wieso soll Unwissenheit kategorisch ausscheiden? Und überhaupt: hier wird jedes mal abgefeiert, wenn ein Ahnungsloser sein altes Rad für'n Appel und n' Ei unter Wert auf ebay Kleinanzeigen anbietet. Und wenn derjenige dann - warum auch immer - ahnt, dass das Teil vlcht doch etwas mehr wert ist und der Preis noch oben geht ist die Entrüstung groß. Hier hat jmd sein altes Gelump einfach entsorgt und das ist dann aber 'unfassbar zum kotzen'?

Sperrmüll darf man übrigens IMHO nicht einfach auf die Strasse stellen.


----------



## AgentKlein (4. Dezember 2022)

531c schrieb:


> Puh. Wieso soll Unwissenheit kategorisch ausscheiden? Und überhaupt: hier wird jedes mal abgefeiert, wenn ein Ahnungsloser sein altes Rad für'n Appel und n' Ei unter Wert auf ebay Kleinanzeigen anbietet. Und wenn derjenige dann - warum auch immer - ahnt, dass das Teil vlcht doch etwas mehr wert ist und der Preis noch oben geht ist die Entüstung groß. Hier hat jmd sein altes Gelump einfach entsorgt und das ist dann aber 'unfassbar zum kotzen'?
> 
> Sperrmüll darf man übrigens IMHO nicht einfach auf die Strasse stellen.


Meine Meinung-deine Meinung. Das feiere ich jetzt mal ab.


----------



## Marix (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke, es ist reiner Zufall, dass das Rad (für uns) einen gewissen Wert hat.
Ein Wheeler mit silberner XT und STI würde vielleicht 100 Euro erzielen, wenn überhaupt.

Wenn sich so ein aussortieres Rad nicht ruckzuck verkaufen lässt, verzichten selbst viele Wissende oft lieber zugunsten des Platzgewinns in der Garage darauf.


----------



## DrmZ (4. Dezember 2022)

Es hat auch nicht jeder einen Account bei den Kleinanzeigen oder Bock sich mit den Interessenten rumzuschlagen.
Meine Eltern verkaufen gerade ihr altes Gehöft. In einem Schuppen lag seit ca. 30 Jahren eine Schwalbe mit auseinandergebautem Motor (aber komplett).
Mein Vater wusste, dass die noch ein wenig was Wert ist, und hat sie dann mal für 500 VB in die Kleinanzeigen eingestellt.
Er wurde auch sofort mit unzähligen Anfragen bombardiert und hats dann erstmal wieder rausgenommen.
Das passiert einfach, wenn man in der Materie selbst nicht drinsteckt.
Dann sieht man zwar, was restaurierte oder fahrbereite bringen aber was die nun in Teilen wert ist (wenn auch alles noch orginal) ist selbst mit ein wenig Internetrecherche nicht einfach rauszufinden.
Gerade weil die verkauften Artikel bei den Kleinanzeigen ja nicht mehr über die Suche auffindbar sind.


----------



## AgentKlein (4. Dezember 2022)

Wir reden hier aber irgendwie über zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe. Über Dinge bei ebay KA zu verkaufen und sich zu stressen und über ein fast funktionsfähiges Rad, welches zu verschenken (Verschenken auf KA wäre übrigens auch ne Möglichkeit. Aber das ist ja hier bekannt...) wäre, anstatt es zu entsorgen. Oder zu spenden. Ist ist doch eh gerade wieder ganz groß angesagt; genug Abnehmer würde es geben. Und ich rede jetzt von Leute, die echt nix haben. 
Ich bleibe dabei, ich finde es Scheiße, wenn jemand so ein Rad einfach wegschmeißt. Punkt. 

Jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2022)

Meine Eltern wollten mal ein großes Aquarium via KA verschenken. Es kam auch sofort eine Flut von Mails, grossteils vermutlich schlicht Wiederverkäufer. Meine Eltern haben es natürlich dem ersten Interessenten gegeben. Noch Tage später mussten sie sich per Nachricht beschimpfen lassen wie dumm sie doch wären das Ding zu verschenken.
Es war ihnen eine Lehre, seit dem wandert alles direkt im Sperrmüll und darf dann von dort "gerettet" werden. 
Das mal so als Anekdote, warum manche Leute Dinge lieber entsorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentKlein (4. Dezember 2022)

Ist wohl die traurige Realität.....


----------



## DrmZ (4. Dezember 2022)

@AgentKlein
Naja nun versetz dich mal in die Lage, dass du ein Haus auflösen sollst.
Du bist in Rente und nicht mehr so mobil und kräftig wie früher.
Und da ist noch alles mögliche, was du seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr benutzt hast.
Lag auf dem Dachboden oder in irgendwelchen Garagen, Schuppen...
Und du hast dich nie für gebrauchte Sachen interessiert und nie Ebay oder Kleinanzeigen benutzt.
Dann kommst du garnicht auf die Idee, dort was einzustellen.
Dann rufst du ne Firma, die Haushaltsauflösungen macht oder du machst nen Sperrmüll-Termin.
Für manche Leute hat ein altes Rad einfach keinen Wert.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch übrigens noch zum Kuwahara, das wird mit Liebe wieder ein feines, sammelnswertes Bike


----------



## AgentKlein (4. Dezember 2022)

@DrmZ : es ist bequemer, Sachen zu entsorgen aber gutheißen kann ichs nicht in diesem Fall. Gut ist, dass es gerettet wurde.


----------



## Detritus667 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe schon mal was vor den Augen eines (unverschämten) Interessenten mit der Axt in handliche Stücke zerlegt.

Terrarium (inseriert ohne Beleuchtung) zu verschenken, steht der Typ da und sagt: „Du musst(!) noch die Beleuchtung drauflegen…“

Es hat halt nicht jeder Zeit und Lust sich das Tor zur Hölle Ebay KA anzutun - und ich kann es voll verstehen.


----------



## cjbffm (4. Dezember 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Axt


Angeber! - Das war doch bestimmt nur ein Beil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Detritus667 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich präzisiere:

Es war eine Spaltaxt


----------



## Marix (4. Dezember 2022)

Leider (oder Gottseidank?) ist es kein Yeti. Da wäre es wieder zugegangen - vor und hinter den Kulissen.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (4. Dezember 2022)

Was habe ich hier denn los getreten... 😱

Der Großteil der Bevölkerung sieht in einem MTB mit Cantis und Daumi's einfach ein altes Rad was weg kann.  
Und es gibt auch bestimmt genügend Leute in der Mtb Scene die so ein Radaximal schlachten würden..

Ich habe heute Mal grob durchgewischt... Wirklich toller Zustand. Das Schaltwerk sieht aus wie neu, die Kettenblätter haben minimalste Gebrauchsspuren.   Nur die vordere Felge ist unrettbar. Ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum es im Container lag.


----------



## Marix (4. Dezember 2022)

Siehe meinen vorigen Post


----------



## andraki (5. Dezember 2022)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Mal grob durchgewischt... Wirklich toller Zustand. Das Schaltwerk sieht aus wie neu, die Kettenblätter haben minimalste Gebrauchsspuren. Nur die vordere Felge ist unrettbar. Ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum es im Container lag.


Glückwunsch zum Kuwa und viel Freude damit...


----------



## Tomek2020 (5. Dezember 2022)

Freue mich auf ein Bild nach der kompletten Rettung, zu schützendes Kulturgut.


----------



## DrmZ (8. Dezember 2022)

Hier sind heute in der Mittagspause vier Pakete angekommen
Der UPS Fahrer hat sich gefreut, dass er mich noch erwischt hat.
Wollte gerade wieder ins Büro.
Und ich hab mich gefreut, nach dem Mittag gleich noch insgesamt 80 Kilo die Treppen hochzuschleppen.
😅
Fotos gibts nach Feierabend.


----------



## DrmZ (8. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Tomek2020 (8. Dezember 2022)

Was für geile Pakete!!!!!


----------



## andraki (8. Dezember 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Frank* (9. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Spezi66 (9. Dezember 2022)

Dir ist hoffentlich aufgefallen, das das hinten noch ein 6f Schraubkranz ist.


----------



## *Frank* (9. Dezember 2022)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich aufgefallen, das das hinten noch ein 6f Schraubkranz ist.



Ja, warum: Hat es mit den Deore Daumenhebeln nicht funktioniert? Der 6f Kranz und die fehlende Rahmennummer sprechen ebenfalls für ein sehr frühes Exemplar aus der Nullserie.


----------



## Spezi66 (9. Dezember 2022)

Doch, das funktioniert. Ich war nur ein wenig überrascht.


----------



## fietskrokodil (10. Dezember 2022)

Toller Kalender! Danke @DrmZ 🙏🏻


----------



## *Frank* (10. Dezember 2022)

Teil II ...


----------



## *Frank* (10. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Diesy (12. Dezember 2022)

Ein Teil der Weihnachtsgeschenke lag heute vor der Tür!

@DrmZ ich hiermit schonmal Danke für Deine erstklassige Arbeit


----------



## Diesy (17. Dezember 2022)

eben bei der Post abgeholt.
Jetzt such ich noch das passende Rocky Mountain dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasletzteRaven (31. Dezember 2022)

Noch im alten Jahr angekommen


----------



## Tomek2020 (31. Dezember 2022)

Richtig geiler Scheiss.....bin wieder positiv neidisch....Ich hoffe, Du musstest keine Niere spenden?


----------



## DasletzteRaven (31. Dezember 2022)

Tomek2020 schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Scheiss.....bin wieder positiv neidisch....Ich hoffe, Du musstest keine Niere spenden?


na ja fast. ich würde eher sagen ich hab mein glück nachträglich eingefordert. vor einiger zeit durfte ich sehr sehr günstig bullseye naben abstauben. die konnte ich mit wertaustgleich einbringen ...


----------



## Shivar (31. Dezember 2022)

Niere spenden wäre ja auch kein Problem, solange es nicht die eigene ist. ;-)


----------



## Diesy (2. Januar 2023)

Auf meiner Neujahrsrundreise im Schwarzwald war ich heute shoppen
 und hab das Weihnachtsgeld auf den Kopf gehauen


----------



## nutallabrot (2. Januar 2023)

Diesy schrieb:


> Auf meiner Neujahrsrundreise im Schwarzwald war ich heute shoppen
> und hab das Weihnachtsgeld auf den Kopf gehauen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1612508


Beide? Oder stand nur eines zum Verkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesy (2. Januar 2023)

Es ist das kleinere Summit aus dem Verkauf bei KA

Das größer Summit war schon weg!


----------



## mauricer (3. Januar 2023)

Beide sehr geil.


----------



## Tomek2020 (3. Januar 2023)

Glückwunsch, schönes Bike.


----------



## Diesy (3. Januar 2023)

@Tomek2020 
Danke!
Ich stell mal Bilder in die RM-Gallerie


----------



## MadBiker80 (Samstag um 14:09)

Seit Knapp 2 Jahren stand ein altes ATB schon bei meinen Eltern auf dem 'Gnadenhof'- bis ich es Weihnachten endlich mal geschafft habe die schöne 6Fach Schaltgruppe inklusive Laufradsatz und einiger brauchbarer Teile zu demontieren und polieren.

Kamen gestern endlich mit der Post und mussten sogleich mal auf dem Tisch schön angeordnet und meine Freude darüber mit euch geteilt werden.

1987-Hach🤩


----------



## Tomek2020 (Samstag um 17:58)

Schreit nach Einbau....weitermachen!!!


----------



## Shivar (Montag um 22:55)

Ich verfehle jetzt mal mit voller Absicht das Thema, da es noch nicht angekommen ist, aber heute aufgegeben wurde. Mein erstes (und letztes) Kuwahara.


----------



## Dean76 (Gestern um 15:37)

Vielen Dank an Stefan @Koe 😊




Lieben Gruss
André


----------



## asco1 (Gestern um 16:42)

Merci @Marco13 🥰


----------



## Koe (Gestern um 18:15)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Stefan @Koe 😊
> 
> 
> Lieben Gruss
> André





Dean76 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Stefan @Koe 😊
> Anhang anzeigen 1618393
> 
> Lieben Gruss
> André


Das Board ist ja viel geiler als das was davorl liegt. Freut mich das alles gut angekommen ist.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (Gestern um 18:19)

@Dean76 Psycho-Stick? Sehr geil.


----------



## Dean76 (Gestern um 21:18)

mauricer schrieb:


> @Dean76 Psycho-Stick? Sehr geil.


Ja! Richtig😊
Das war in den 80ern eines meiner „Traum Decks“😍 Deshalb musste ich das auch einfach haben👌🏽🤗

LG
André


----------



## AgentKlein (Gestern um 21:30)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Ja! Richtig😊
> Das war in den 80ern eines meiner „Traum Decks“😍 Deshalb musste ich das auch einfach haben👌🏽🤗
> 
> LG
> André


Mir fällt gerade ein, ich hatte auch so eins.....und ich fange jetzt, nach  weit über 30 Jahren an, zu überlegen, wo das sein könnte??? 
Obacht, Speicher & Keller: Ich bin auf der Suche!


----------

